# Die Renn Maus offenbart sich!!! (Abnehmen)



## Renn Maus (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
Einige kenne mich vielleicht noch aus früheren Zeiten, war ja immerhin mal in der TOP 5 der User.
Naja is ja auch egal. Warum ich das hier schreibe: ICH WILL WIEDER SO GUT RADFAHREN WIE FRÜHER.
Aber: Seit 2001 habe ich jedes Jahr weiter abgebaut.

Meine Leidensgeschichte bestand aus: FETTEM ESSEN, GETUNTEN AUTOS und ALKOHOL.
Und: ICH WILL NICHT MEHR!!!!!!!!
Ich war schon kurz davor den Radsport an den Nagel zu hängen, weil nichts mehr Spaß gemacht hat.
Dann meinten die Ärtzte ich hätte nen HERZFEHLER, was aber nicht stimmte. Freunde waren auf einmal viel wichtiger als sonst, ich bin FAST in die illegale Raserscene abgerutscht und bin halt wie gesagt am sportlichen Tiefstpunkt.
Kondition: Beschissen
Körpergewicht: 98,5kg

Ziel: Bis ANFANG April 15kg weniger
        bessere Ausdauer
        gleiche Kraft
Plan: Nicht mehr als 3000kcal (8 Stunden körperliche Arbeit) bei fast täglichem Sport und nach 17.00Uhr wird nicht mehr gegessen.

Ich schreibe das hier als zusätzliche Motiviation, da so alle Erwartungen an mich stellen und ich werde jeden Abend ein kurzes Statement hier geben, was das Gewicht macht und wie der Tag so lief!
Ich hoffe ihr Unterstützt mich dabei und lasst mich hier mein ganz persönlich, unpersönliches Tagebuch schreiben.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich unterstützt und eineige sich das hier regelmäßig anschauen.


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2003)

Hau rein, meinen Support hast Du.
"Es ist nicht einfach, aber Du kannst es schaffen!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzow (15. Oktober 2003)

Kieck an, die Rennmaus ist wieder da...

Na da hast Du ja tüchtig aufgelegt....98,5 kg...wow.

15 kg bis April ist machbar, erfordert aber eiserne Disziplin...

Schaunwamal, ob das was bringt, wenn Du Dich hier öffentlich unter Erfolgsdruck setzt


----------



## dorfbewohner (15. Oktober 2003)

Bist schon nen Knaller....bzw immer noch. Lass dich nicht demotivieren und ich hoffe dich wieder in alter "Ich lebe meinen Sport" Frische begrüßen zu können..


----------



## Airborne (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> *Kondition: Beschissen
> Körpergewicht: 98,5kg *



Geniesse dein Leben! Und willkommen im Club der 0,1t ler  

Torsten


----------



## mankra (15. Oktober 2003)

Bist Du auch soviel gewachsen in letzter Zeit ???

Welcome Back


----------



## Northface (15. Oktober 2003)

Ich dachte ich wäre der einzigste dem sowas passiert. 
Ich habe 99 mit dem Biken aufgehört   (nach 4 Jahren hätte ich nich machen sollen) und dann ging es bei mir auch nur noch Bergab. ich wiege anstatt früher 80 jetzt 108 und fühle mich beschissen und dat alles nur weil ich so nen scheiss Computer gekauft habe und danach nur noch gzockt habe. Freunde haben gezockt gesoffen und wieder gezockt und überall muss man mit dem Auto hin weil man ja nicht laufen kann selbst wenns nur 200 m sind. Jetzt baue ich mir wieder ein Bike zusammen und will wieder anfangen ich denke mal wir sind in einer ziemlich gleichen Situation nur mit andrer Geschichte. ich hoffe du schaffst es und ich auch hab mir fast das gleiche vorgenommen mit dem abnehmen und muss mir fast in den Arsch beißen damit ich durchhalte. Wenn wirs geschafft haben können wir ja mal eine     trinken. 

North


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi, schön das man mich noch kennt und ihr mich unterstützt!

1. Tag:
Essen 3500kcal, nicht so toll, aber nach 17.00Uhr nichts mehr
Sport geht nicht, da ich Krank bin und Anti Biotika nehmen muss.

Fazit: Abends nichts essen is einfach, so zu essen wie früher schon schwieriger, aber so als Anfang is es ja ganz Ok, ich muss mich ja über ein paar Tage an die neue Lebensführung gewöhnen!


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Oktober 2003)

Hey, hätt ich auch nicht, gedacht, das es ne so ähnliche Leidensgeschichte hier gibt. Ja dann wünsche ich dir auch viel Glück. 
Wenns klappt machen wir das auf jeden Fall, aber vorher ne Runde zusammen fahren, ja?


----------



## Northface (15. Oktober 2003)

Klar können wir machen mal gucken wie es klappt. Ab letzten Monat lebe ich wieder fürs Bike (is leider noch nicht fertig) fehlt nur noch das Vorderrad. Hab aber heute nen Diät rückschlag gehabt (freßkick) aber egal morgen wieder zur schule zufuß statt mitdem Bus und is gut. Wenn du die ersten 5 Kilo runter hast meldeste dich 

my life is my bike 

North


----------



## Wupperbiker (15. Oktober 2003)

Hey Renn Maus, gib alles. Denk dran was dir dieser Sport geben kann !
Leute die mit dir radfahren gibt`s ja genug... 

Grüße, Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Kaiser (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> *1. Tag:
> Essen 3500kcal, nicht so toll, aber nach 17.00Uhr nichts mehr
> *


Hallo,

wünsche viel Erfolg. Nur eine Frage hätte ich, wie ermittelst du die kcal im Essen? Mit Tabellen und Waage?

Gruß Achim


----------



## Schulbub (15. Oktober 2003)

Hurra, 
einer von den alten ist zurück...wenn auch etwas derangiert...aber immerhin..ride on...
P.S.: wo ist das Rotwild geblieben? Auf der Strecke?


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi, nee, das Rotwild steht bei mir im Keller, quasi als Ersatzrad. Bin, oder war, wie mans nimmt dieses Jahr im Sports Network Fuji Team, war aber leider keine Bereicherung fürs Team,  

Aber wenns jemand kaufen will, kann ers haben. Is absolut generalüberholt und in gutem Zustand.


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Oktober 2003)

Ach so, kcal ermittele ich so: Angaben aus dem Buch Kalorien Mundgericht. Da steht dann auch expliziet drin: Abpfel mittelgroß, oder Big Mac von Mc Donalds, usw... 
Und wenns nicht genau zu klären is, wird großzügig aufgerundet.


----------



## Airborne (15. Oktober 2003)

alternativ könnt ihr euch auch die Weight-Watchers Bücher kaufen, da ist der KCal dann als Punktewert umgesetzt  -funzt genau so, und es stehen viele Sachen direkt drin, also auch Dinge, die man bei Aldi etc. käuft werden direkt bewertet.

Torsten


----------



## Katrin (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi Renn Maus

das letzte Lebenszeichen von dir war als du dich für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche bedankt hast.. Willkommen zurück. Du hast meine volle Unterstützung was das Abnehmen angeht. 

Kleiner Tipp: Vor dem Essen ein Glas lauwarmes Wasser, das füllt schon mal den Magen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (15. Oktober 2003)

spontan sag ich mal ich mach mit  

ich hab jetzt in 1,5 jahren 15 kg abgenommen und würde 
gerne bis anfang juni nochmal mindestens 10 kg abnehmen ...

nein ich bin nicht krank ... hatte aber ca. 110 kg bei 180 cm körpergröße ... jetzt schwankt es gerade zwischen 94 und 96 kg ...

ziel sollen bis zum start der nächsten freibadsaison 85 kg sein ... weiters ziel kondition ausbauen ...

bisher bin ich 2-5 mal in der woche jeweils ca. 35 km gefahren ... jetzt wos früher dunkel wird gehts nur noch 2 mal in der woche wobei ich jetzt im winter 2 mal die woche 45 min laufen möchte 
(hab letzte woche angefangen)

eiserner vorsatz bisher ... nach 18.00 uhr gibts nix mehr zu essen 
und vermehrt obst (äpfel) und salat ..

wie ich weihnachten überstehen soll weiß ich noch nicht ... das viele gute essen und die weihnachtsmänner machen mich immer schwach


----------



## Heart Attack (16. Oktober 2003)

> _*Original geschrieben von Renn Maus *_



Hallo Renn Maus



> *Dann meinten die Ärtzte ich hätte nen HERZFEHLER, was aber nicht stimmte. Freunde waren auf einmal viel wichtiger als sonst, ich bin*



Das meinte meine Ärztin auch, bin anfang April im EVK Düsseldorf wegen nem Katheter und hochem Blutdruck (280/190) gelandet. Noch kein Schaden am Herzen, es braut sich aber was zusammen...
Das bedeutet für mich: Tabletten, viel trinken und Sport treiben. Das ist echt Schei**e. Trete ich etwas, schlagen die Tabs zu, Pumpe wird verlangsamt, Blutdruck sinkt. Nun kann ich wieder treten...



> *Kondition: Beschissen
> Körpergewicht: 98,5kg*



Beides trifft auch auf mich zu, bei eienr Körpergrösse von 1,69, fast schon Dirk Bach. 




> *Ziel: Bis ANFANG April 15kg weniger
> bessere Ausdauer
> gleiche Kraft*



Kann/darf ich mich da anschliessen? Bitte bitte bitte. Ich will/muss auch noch viel abnehmen, und die Kondition wieder etwas puschen. Vieleicht sieht man sich mal an einem WE, ich wohne ja up der Eck


----------



## spOOky fish (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> *Hallo
> Einige kenne mich vielleicht noch aus früheren Zeiten, war ja immerhin mal in der TOP 5 der User.
> Naja is ja auch egal. Warum ich das hier schreibe: ICH WILL WIEDER SO GUT RADFAHREN WIE FRÜHER.
> ...



gute idee sich selbst mit einer öffentlichmachung unter druck zu setzten. im winter wird die sache doppelt schwer werden. deshalb hier nch ein tipp:

http://www.winterpokal.de.vu


----------



## theBikeMike (16. Oktober 2003)

Respekt, dass du dich hier "outest", war sicher nicht so leicht.

Trainingsmäßig kennst dich eh schon aus und nur nicht aufgeben, auch wenn's wohl verdammt schwer wird.


----------



## Snake (16. Oktober 2003)

> Hurra, einer der alten ist zurück...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Welcome back Renn Maus!!

Übrigens, manchmal braucht man im Leben persönliche Sackgassen, damit einem etwas klar wird. Schön, dass Du wieder unter uns Bikern bist!!!


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2003)

*winke*

hallo Rennmaus,

welcome back. Freut mich von Dir mal wieder was zu lesen ;-) Ich finde es klasse das Du jetzt so konsequent sein willst udn ich drücke Dir hierfür alle Daumen die ich habe. Natürlich werde ich Dich als "alten Bekannten" hier im Thread auch unterstützen ;-)

Also wenn Du nen Druchhänger hast, kannst Du auf uns zählen.

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Spessart-Biker (16. Oktober 2003)

Moin Jungs - 

hatte letztes Jahr exakt um diese Zeit 96 Kg auf die
Waage gebracht. Zuviel Arbeit, zuviel Essen und vielzuwenig regelmäßiger Sport. Viel trainiert seit 02/2003 und jetzt sinds noch 84,5 kg bei 181 cm am morgen. Esse eigentlich normal - lass allerdings viel Süßes und fettige Dinge wie Wurst wech und übertreibs bei Festivitäten nicht so.
Mein Ziel im Frühjahr (ja im Winter wird durchgefahren) sind endlich die 80 kg Grenze. Aber die Weihnachtszeit wird bestimmt hart 

Tipp: legt euch eine Grafik mit den täglichen Werten an - das motiviert. Am Anfang nimmt man durchaus mal kurz zu - Muskelaufbau - danach gehts zügig abwärts und irgendwann flacht die Kurve ab und man nimmt nur noch wenig ab. Danach heißt es eisern bleiben und trotzdem weitermachen.


----------



## Torsten (16. Oktober 2003)

warum hab ich nicht solche Probleme mit 201cm und 80kg 

Trotzdem: Welcome back  auch an Coffee, schön, auch mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Enrgy (16. Oktober 2003)

Au weia!

Hab ja eigentlich gedacht, der trainiert soviel, deshalb liest man hier nix mehr von dem Kerl. Aber sowas, Raserszene... ne ne! 
Laß mal in deiner Freizeit die Fingers von den Autos, auch wenns schwerfällt. Dein Gewicht wird sich schon wieder einrenken, du bist ja noch sehr jung. Ich hab in den letzten 4 Jahren auch so 8-10kg zugenommen, nur bin ich "a bissi" älter und da hält sich der Speck dann gerne...
So Junge, und jetzt hau rein, dat wird schon!


----------



## der alte ron (16. Oktober 2003)

Hey , alle achtung !!!
Maus , hällst du dich dabei an ein besimmtes system ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott (16. Oktober 2003)

@Rennmaus
Welcome back, Dein Bike wird es Dir danken.....und glaub mir, mit jedem verlorenen Kilo machts wieder um so mehr Spaß...


----------



## currywurst4 (16. Oktober 2003)

Find ich ziemlich cool, wie du das alles so erzählst und was du dir vorgenommen hast.

Meine Story ist zwar nicht so dramatisch, aber für mich trotzdem nervig: Hab mir vor ´paar Jahren bei 76 kg Gewicht ´ne Entzündung am Ischia- Sakral- Gelenk ( ganz unten an der Wirbelsäule ) geholt, hat tiersch weh getan und Biken war nicht mehr.  Dann hat mich der Examensstress gepackt und siehe da: 95, 5 Kilo!! Und das bei 1, 78 m. Kacke! Andauernd hab ich harz- bikes und onkel aufgehalten.

Aber ich komm jetzt auch langsam runter, auch wenn ich nicht so eisern bin wie du.

 , Micha


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht allzu lange hier im Forum, aber meine Unterstützung hast du natürlich auch!!!!!

Viel Glück!!!! 


werde ab und zu mal reinschauen, ist keine schlechte Idee mit dem Tagebuch


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht allzu lange hier im Forum, aber meine Unterstützung hast du natürlich auch!!!!!

Viel Glück!!!! 


werde ab und zu mal reinschauen, ist keine schlechte Idee mit dem Tagebuch


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Oktober 2003)

2. Tag 


Ok, ich bin echt gerührt wie eure Anteilname ist. Als ich das heute nach der Arbeit gelesen habe wurde ich richtig euphorisch!    

Da wollte ich garnichts großes mehr essen.  

Und das mich so viele hier noch kennen und wieder willkommen heißen freut mich umso mehr!  

Also 98,1
ca. 3000kcal
30min ExGA Lauf

Oh man ich freu mich echt so, das ihr mich unterstützt!!!!! Mir fehlen ehrlich die Worte!


----------



## Claudi (16. Oktober 2003)

Wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber habe auch 13 Kg in 3 1/2 Monaten abgenommen und jetzt schon 2 Jahre gehalten. 
Was ich schaffe , schaffst Du bestimmt schon lange, denn ich galt bis dato als ziemlich unsportlich und hab echt bei 0 angefangen. Ging aber!
Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück und wieder viel Spaß am biken, klasse Sache das so anzugehen. Alles Gute! Claudi


----------



## crazy.man77 (16. Oktober 2003)

Du schaffst das schon. Allerdings ist es schon sehr sportlich, sich das nun in der Vorweihnachtszeit vorzunehmen, mit all den Leckereien (Lebkuchen, Marzipan etc.).

Achte auf dein Körperfett in %. 95 KG mit 8-10% sehen besser aus als 90 KG mit 25%. Gewicht ist nicht alles.

PS: Mit weniger Körpergewicht fährst Du auch auf der Nordschleife bessere Zeiten, Stichwort Leistungsgewicht


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi Claudi! Ja dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Hatte mich  ja vor fünf Jahren auch vom 175 und 105kg Null Sport PC Junkie zum 1.84 77kg CC-Racer gemausert. Doch wie gesagt, nach dem Bikehöhepunkt 2001 wo ich Trainingsrunden über 115km, über 1500Hm und nem 21er Schnitt im Gelände gefahren bin gings expondentiel abwärts!  

Aber war alles mehr oder weniger selbst verschuldet. Na gut, von der Herzgeschcihte mal abgesehen  

Daher ärgert esmich  doppelt wenn ich Sport machen.
1. Weils so ansträngend is, egal was ich mache
2. Weil ich weiß wie leicht es mal ging!  

Aber wie gesagt, im Moment bin ich total übermotiviert.
Hab mir auch eben seit 3   Monaten das erste mal wieder die Beine Rasiert  

@den alten RON: Naja, Training mache ich halt nach den unter Ausdauersportlern bekannten Systemen mit Belastungs und Regenärationstagen, so wie ich es 3 JAhre lang ja auch gemacht habe.
Und beim Essen achte ich darauf nach 17.00Uhr NICHTS mehr zu essen und unter 3000kcal zu bleiben.
Bei meiner Größe, regelmäßigem Sport und den 8 Stunden in der Werkstatt (KFZ-Mechaniker) sollte das Ok sein um ab zu nehmen denke ich mal.

WENN ICH ES DURCHHALTE!!!!!! WAS ICH ABER FESTE GLAUBE!!!!!!


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

wir kennen uns nicht, aber ich finde es super, wie du das angehst!
Ich habe auch einen Herzfehler und über Jahre meinem damaligen Arzt geglaubt, der mir gesagt hat, ich solle bloß kein Sport treiben. Er hat richtig Panik gemacht! Diese Jahre ärgern mich noch heute. 
Ich habe dann den Arzt gewechselt, das checken lassen und der  findet es total in Ordnung, wenn ich Sport treibe. Ist sogar besser, weil es den Muskel stärkt...  
Naja, ich höre nicht mehr viel auf Ärzte! (ausser wenn sie sagen, was ich hören will)   
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und halt' uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreYgeN (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo RennMaus und Northface,
auch von mir ein dickes *Immer Durchhalten* 

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch am Anfang nicht ganz soviel vornehmen was das Essen anbelangt. Wenn man sich garnichts mehr gönnt dann bekommt man irgendwann ne Fressatacke.

Bei Sport und Ernährungsfragen kann ich euch eine gute Seite inkl. Forum empfehlen.
http://de.fitness.com/
http://www.fitness.com/phpapps/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Board=de_fitness
Dort sind auch Sportmediziner vertreten die unentgeldlich gute Tips geben. Und es hersch wie auch hier im Forum ein höflicher Umgangston. Das ist im Netz nicht selbstverständlich.

Nochmal dicken *Respeckt*  das ihr euch hier so outet.
Und das vor der Weihnachtszeit,  Wow


----------



## Northface (16. Oktober 2003)

Danke finde ich gut das ihr mich auch unterstütz. Ist echt eine super Community hier. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so was geht. 
Aber bei Bikern klappt ja eh fast alles. Es müsste mal ein Event geben wo sich alle treffen. Wäre sicher ne fette Party. 

North


----------



## Thomas (16. Oktober 2003)

Rennmaus, willkommen zurück - Dir und Northface viel Erfolg für Euer "Projekt"!
Tom


----------



## Christer (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Rennmaus, 

ich finde das wirklich super gut was Du hier schreibst und durchziehst.   

Mir ging es eigentlich fast genauso. 
Früher bin ich sehr viel gefahren, in den letzten beiden Jahren stand das Bike fast nur rum und ich habe viel zugenommen. Irgendwie hatte ich auch viele andere Interessen. 

Jetzt wird wieder traniert und Gewicht reduziert. 

Radsport ist doch auch viel schöner als die Auto Racer Szenze  

Also, ich freue mich auf dein Tagebuch und bin vielleicht auch beim NightRide dabei. 

Weiter so  

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi, ja danke! Naja, ob ich das durchziehe is ja noch nicht geklärt  
Aber ich werde mir größte Mühe geben es zu schaffen!    

Ja wär doch schon son großer Nightride!!!!!!


----------



## Moose (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> *Hi, ja danke! Naja, ob ich das durchziehe is ja noch nicht geklärt
> Aber ich werde mir größte Mühe geben es zu schaffen!
> 
> Ja wär doch schon son großer Nightride!!!!!! *



@Renn Maus und Northface:
Ohne Frage kein einfaches Unterfangen, aber so wie Ihr Euch darstellt könnt Ihr das wirklich hinkriegen. Wo ein Wille, da auch ein Weg.
Nicht vergessen: Ihr seid Menschen! Menschen sind von Natur aus faul und suchen sich den leichtesten Weg.
Kein Zweifel, manchmal wird es hart werden, aber dann kann man ja auch mal locker lassen! 
Es wird bestimmt Rückschläge geben, aber bis dahin habt Ihr Euch garantiert eine Strategie zurechtgelegt, wie Ihr Euch wieder aus dem Sumpf ziehen könnt. 
Und ... auch nach mehreren Tagen "durchhängen" ist noch nicht die ganze Sache gestorben oder das Projekt abgeblasen.
Es liegt in Eurer Hand. 

Ich finde es klasse, dass Du/ Ihr sowas ins Forum bringt.
Macht Euch aber keinen Druck wegen der anderen Leute.

Die Frage ist doch eigentlich: was will ich mit meinem Leben machen? 
Entscheidung getroffen??? .... dann tu es !!!

"Turn setbacks into comebacks!"

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (17. Oktober 2003)

@ renn maus

willkommen zurück auch von mir.
war ja echt ruhig geworden, um einen der top-poster von 2001 

viel glück bei der umsetzung deiner ziele !!!! 

gruzz michael


----------



## Tüte (17. Oktober 2003)

welcome back rennmaus,

wirklich, deine comments haben hier irgendwie gefehlt, war immer sehr lesenswert. also: zieh das durch!!! Und setz dir ein genaues ziel, vielleicht den vulkanbike im naechsten jahr? den ersten bist du doch auch schon gefahren oder? denk nur an die massen von gleich verrueckten und das gefuehl, noch genug luft zu haben (jedenfalls mehr, als der typ vor dir ...)


----------



## Chaka-Checka (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> *2. Tag
> 
> 
> ...



hehe... kommt mir grad vor wie bei "Bridget Jones - Schokolade zum Frühstück"  

Hau rein.. und viel Glück!


----------



## der alte ron (17. Oktober 2003)

Du MUSST tagsüber genug essen . Hunger ist super kontraproduktiv , weil das direkt zum endokrinen system (hormondrüsen) geschaltet wird und dein organismus auf maximale verwertung + speichern läuft !!! Außerdem beugt das abendlichen fressatacken vor . Klingt blöde , aber um abzunehmen (dauerhaft) muß man genug essen ! Alles andere produziert den vielzitierten jojo-effekt !!
Und was das training betrifft könntest du mir eher was erzählen , da bin ich ziemlicher neuling . 
Übrigens , nach dem oben beschriebenen system , habe ich kürzlich 6 kilo in 5wochen abgenommen . Wären mehr geworden , meine freundin nicht ein klares STOP gesprochen hätte   .
Vieleicht siet man sich dann ja 2004 auf den einen oder anderen maraton !
Gruß , nikolay !


----------



## GummiUnten (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Rennmaus (und alle anderen)!

Tja, bist mir auch seit langer Zeit abgegangen. Daher werd ich dir auch gleich paar ernst gemeinte Tips geben.

Also erstmal die gute Nachricht: sowohl bei der Ausdauer als auch beim Körpergewicht bzw. Körperfettgehalt gibt es sowas wie nen "Memory-Effekt", d.h. soo arg schwer wird es gar nicht sein, zu deiner alten Leistung und Form zurückzukehren.

Ich möchte dich aber auch davor warnen, ZU hohe Anforderungen an dich selbst zu stellen, auf Dauer wirst du dadurch nicht glücklich werden und läuft sogar in die Gefahr, völlig ins Bodenlose abzugleiten.

Daher alles mit Maß und Ziel machen, "die Kirche beim Dorf lassen". Insofern finde ich das statement vom Torsten alias Airborne vollkommen ok: lieber ein glücklicher, zufriedener, ausgeglichener 0.1-Tonner als ein seelisches Wrack!

Ich weiß daß du früher ziemlich asketisch gelebt hast, meiner Meinung nach (für dein Alter usw.) ZU asketisch. Und jetzt bist von einem extrem ins andere gerutscht - sowas passiert leider ziemlich oft. Du mußt erstmal versuchen, DEINEN Weg zu finden, einen inneren Frieden und Ausgeglichenheit. Dazu brauchst du weder eine Waage noch einen Pulsmesser. Am besten du steigst gleich aufs MTB oder RR auf und fährst ne gscheite Runde und genießt dieses herrliche Herbstwetter. Alles andere kommt früher oder später von selbst...


so long
Robert


----------



## CreYgeN (17. Oktober 2003)

@GummiUnten

Das kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## rob (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GummiUnten _
> *Du mußt erstmal versuchen, DEINEN Weg zu finden, einen inneren Frieden und Ausgeglichenheit. Dazu brauchst du weder eine Waage noch einen Pulsmesser. *


eigentlich gibt es da nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

aber erstmal willkommen zurück! 


vielleicht fehlt mir da auch etwas das verständnis weil ich noch nicht in einer solchen lage war, aber ich glaube nicht das das kleinkarrierte kalorienzählen wirklich etwas bringt, oder? man sollte in jedem fall nicht nur auf die kalorien schauen, sondern auch darauf 'worin die kalorien verpackt sind' (z.b. kein weissbrotzeugs etc). aber da du den willen hast wirst du das schon schaffen. 

viel wichtiger zum abnehmen und um die motivation am biken zu behalten ist es mit kumpels zusammen zu fahren und auch neue sachen aufm bike auszuprobieren (z.b. singlespeeden ). ich denk mal der ibc-winterpokal (start anfang november) dürfte auch ne nette motivationssache sein.

hau ma rein!


----------



## Renn Maus (17. Oktober 2003)

3. Tag 

Hi,
Also:
98,4 kg  
3200kcal
30min ExGA Lauf

Tagebuch: Ich wache glücklich und ausgeschlafen aus und FREUE mich auf die WAge zu gehen. Dann der Schock!!!!!! Mehr als gestern  . "Naja", denke ich mir, "wird Wasser sein, oder gestern Wassermangel. Einfach mal über nen längeren Zeitraum beobachten".
Also weiter zum Elektrik Lehrgang. Bis zwei Uhr. Nix ungewolltes gegessen. Bis 2 waren es 1500kcal.
Mittags zwei Teller Nudeln und danach Rasen gemäht und bei meiner Oma den Vorgarten gemacht.
Dabei kahm mir irgendwie der Gendake auf, das das in einer gewissen Art exibistionistisch ist, was ich hier mache und das nicht jeder machen würde.
Aber mir gefällts.  

Ok, dann nach hause, kleine Pause gemacht und dann laufen gewesen. Das tat wieder gut, obwohls für mich zum Ende hin immer ansträngend ist, was mich ärgert!!!!  
Naja denke ich mir: Wird bestimmt bald besser gehen und morgen kannste ja endlich biken gehen  
Eben bin ich dann nach Hause gekommen und musste, weil ich sonst ausgeflippt wäre zwei Toast mit fettarmen Käse und ne hand voll Müsli essen. 
Sonst wärens heute nur so 2600kcal gewesen 
Aber: "Nicht schlimm", sag ich mir, "wenn du danach nichts mehr ist".
Also sollte doch funzen is ja schon spät   
Und nun sitze ich hier, hoffe, das ich morgen etwas weniger drauf habe und gehe gleich erst mal duschen.

Und mein allabendliches: Danke für eure Hilfe und Unterstüztung. Und für alle Zweifler: Ich fühle mich am wohlsten, wenn ich TOPFIT bin und in meinem Sport den meisten davon fahren kann.
Ich finde nichts schlimmer, also irgendwo das Schlusslicht zu sein


----------



## Renn Maus (17. Oktober 2003)

@gummi unten: Schön das du mir diesen Ratschlag gibst! Und du hast vollkommen Recht  Damals habe ich ZU asketisch gelebt und es ging mir nach drei Jahren aksese einfach auf den Senkel und bin ins andere Extrem gesprungen.
Aber ich denke ich bin durch diese Erfahrung vielleicht auch etwas reifer geworden. Auch wenn das immer etwas eingebildet klingt, wenn man das selber sagt.  
Und ich denke ich habe einen guten Mittelweg gefunden.
So wird ein ellenlanger Rennkalender sicher nicht mehr auf meinem Programm stehen sondern primär der Spaß mit Freunden. Ob das bei Rennen oder 100km Touren is, is mir egal.
Denke ich....  
Denn ich habe im letzten Jahr auch festgestellt, das es noch was anderes da draussen gibt ausser MTB, was auch Spaß macht. Und ich denke das hat mir ein wenig gefehlt.
Aber ihr glaubt garnicht wie mir mein trainierter Körper fehlt und die selbstbestätigung bei Rennen


----------



## GummiUnten (17. Oktober 2003)

@Rennmaus: beides wirst du ja wieder bekommen! Du bist ja ausdauermäßig auch noch lange nicht auf dem Höhepunkt des Lebens, den erreichen die meisten (Langstrecken-)Ausdauersportler erst viel später, um die 30 etwa.

Es gibt auch sowas wie ein langfristiges Übertraining, auch als "burnt-out-syndrom" bekannt. Man muß auch mal längere Pausen in den langfristigen Trainingszyklus einfliessen lassen, wie z.B. die Winter/Sommerpause bei den Fußballprofis.

Also du hast alle Zeit der Welt, und kannst deine Ausdauer noch viel weiter ausbauen als du sie schon hattest. Der Weg dazu ist gar nicht sehr schwer (memory-Effekt!!), es kommt weniger auf Geschwindigkeit als vielmehr auf Kontinuität des Aufbaus an. Meine Meinung! 


Viel Spaß dabei!
ciao Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (17. Oktober 2003)

Rennmaus , leg doch mal die verdammte waage zur seite !!
Man steigt da nicht jeden tag drauf . Abnehmen ist eh viel leichter wenn man nicht so fixiert drauf ist . Ein mal in der woche wiegen reicht vollkommen aus . Jetzt fang bloß nicht an psychotisch zu werden .


----------



## Renn Maus (17. Oktober 2003)

Naja, so hatte ichs aber doch auch von 105 auf 77kg geschafft, als ich damals mitm Sport angefangen hab    
Wenn ich mich nicht jeden Tag wiege, dann sage ich mir: Ach einmal schlemmen siehste am Sonntag dann eh nicht, dann es ich Morgen weniger, aber das funzt bei mir nicht!


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2003)

naja muss ich mich auch mal zu wort melden bei so nem alten urgestein .... hatt mich auch schon gewundert nichts mehr von der rennenden maus zu lesen  

viel glück auf dem schwierigen steilen und steinigen weg auf dem du dich jetzt befindest 

was ich aber nicht verstehe ... du hattest doch schon mal viel abgenommen ... weisst wie schwer es ist ... warum hast es dann nicht gecheckt als du wieder so zugenommen hast? das bekommt man doch mit... augen zu oder wie?

aber egal ... beiss dich durch


----------



## Melocross (17. Oktober 2003)

Find Deine Daily Soap voll super und ist interessant jeden Tag zulesen. 
Wünsch Dir viel Glück und mach weiter!! 

melocross


----------



## Katrin (18. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, nimmst du jeden Tag ca. 3.000 Kalorien zu dir. Hast du dir schon mal deinen tägl. Kaloriengrundumsatz ausgerechnet? Ich bin zwar kein Kalorienzähler, aber mir erscheinen 3.000 zugeführte Kalorien als zu viel.


----------



## CreYgeN (18. Oktober 2003)

Ich finde 3000kcal auch etwas happig. Wo verbrennst du denn sowiel am Tag?
Und die Waage würde ich mal ganz aus dem Fenster werfen.
Mein Tipp: Stell dich vor einen großen Spiegel.  Wenn der sagt das der Hüftspeck weg ist, dann ist's doch egal ob du 77kg oder 80kg wiegst. Du kannst ja noch zusätzlich den Bauchumfang usw. messen. Oder schnapp dir ne alte Jeanshose aus deinen besten Zeiten.  Wenn die richtig passt dann hast du's geschafft. (Der Bauch sollte allerdings in der Hose sein und nicht drüber hängen. Das wäre geschummelt.)

Und gönn dir auch ab und an mal was


----------



## Adrenalin (18. Oktober 2003)

Hey Renn Maus du schaffst das!!!!
Zum Glück hat sich die Sache mit deinem Herzen erledigt. Der Arzt bei meiner Musterung meinte bei mir auch irgendwas gehört zu haben, hat sich aber dann zum Glück als Fehlalarm herausgestellt.

Bist du eigentlich noch bei deinem alten Verein angemeldet?? Wenn nicht könnte doch der Eintritt ins IBC-DIMB Racing Team noch zusätzliche Motivation bedeuten  .

Ansonsten können wir uns ja übernächste Woche beim Nightride von deinen Fortschritten überzeugen  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rigger (18. Oktober 2003)

Hi Rennmaus!

Habe auch vor zwei Jahren von 96 auf 79 kg abgespekt und habe ganz normal gefrühstükt, mittag und zu abend gegessen, da ansonsten ja der JoJo Effekt entsteht und abends wenn ich wirklich Hunger hatte Cornflakes ohne Milch gegessen (Chips-Ersatz  ).
Ansonsten hab ich abends vor der Glotze mit EINER!!! Liegestütze angefangen, mehr habe ich nich geschafft, bin dan aber auf halbe Liegestütz umgestiegen das ging besser. Mit hanteln Trainiert, Situps und Klimmzüge (auch zuerst nur einen geschafft) und nen Hometrainer (Rad) zugelegt und nach 4 Monaten war ich auf 81 kg runter und nach weiteren anderthalb auf 79, hat sich dann aber jetzt auf 81 eingependelt!
Gut mitlerweile hab ich wieder 85aber in zwei bis drei Wochen is das wieder runter!
Übrigens mit dem Mountainbiking bin ich dieses Jahr im Juli erst richtig angefangen wo ich mein Hardtail  bekommen hab!

Wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben!!


----------



## Renn Maus (18. Oktober 2003)

4. Tag 

Ich habe gesündigt     

Gewicht 98,5kg
4200kcal

Morgens aufgestanden, gewogen shit, ungefähr genauso viel.
Naja, was solls, heute gehste ja biken "FREU"!
Aber erst mal um halb acht ausm Haus zum Feurwerhlehrgang. Vorher noch nen kräftiges Müsli genommen (Fehler 1) und dann weg.
Ok, Dort gabs Schnittchen und Cola zu kaufen.
Ich habs bei nem Kaffe belassen  

Dann um 12 wieder zu Hause.
Ok, da stehen noch Nudeln von Gestern. 
Mmmm, 2 dicke Portionen. Ok, dann nehm ich die und das Reicht bis zum Abendessen um 5, dachte ich.....
Danach noch als nachtisch, weil ich nicht wiederstehen konnte nen Vanille eis (2.Fehler).
Danach bin ich dann an die Arbeit gegangen. Garge leer geräumt, gefegt und geschrubt. 
Dann gings weiter: Motoraufhängung am Auto richtig justiert, das Leck im Auspuff lockalisiert und dann rein ins Haus.
*******, das Eis hat den Blutzuckerspiegel fallen lassen 
 
HHUUNNGGEERR
Ich muss wiederstehen. Aber es ist so schwer.. Ach ein Brötchen zählt nicht  
Ok, und die drei Plätzchen auch nicht  
Und jetzt zum biken.
Ok, in die Klamotten: " Mmm, die sind irgendwie weiter als letztes mal.  ", denke ich mir so und fahre los.
knapp 1,5 Stunden später bin ich wieder da. Hat ja auch richtig Spaß gemacht! Morgen wieder! Und dann 2 Stunden!!!!  
Jetzt bin ich zu Hause sitze dann noch 2 Stunden vorm PC und jetzt kahm die echte Sünde des Tages: 2,5 Brötchen mit Käse und Schinken und noch 4 Plätzchen!!!      
Und nun sitze ich hier und schreibe das. 
Hab nen super schlechtes Gewissen und bin schon wieder verzweilt. So etwas am 4. Tag  
Wie soll das nur funzen  



So, jetzt meine Überlegungen, die ich aufgrund eurer Tipps erarbeitet habe.
Ich schreibe auf, was ich gegessen habe, ich beschränke mich auf 2500kcal, ich wiege mich nur alle 2 Tage und ich lasse Weißbrot ganz weg.
Das mit den 3000kcal war vielleicht wirklich etwas viel, auch wenn ich viel Körperlich arbeite und wirklich muskulös bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (18. Oktober 2003)

Tja, da gehts mir wohl irgendwo ähnlich...

Vor 2,5 Jahren 69 Kg (bei sagenhaften 1,72 m) und vorn 1,5 Monaten 84 kg. Ich machs jetzt ähnlich. Kein Essen nach 18:30 (da ich erst gegen 18 Uhr zu Hause bin) jeden Tag laufen am Wochenende aufs Rad und allgemein Umstellung der Ernährung.

Resultat: 81,5 kg mit fallender Tendenz, Ziel 70 - 72 kg + Verbesserung der Kondition (vor allen Dingen Uphill *örx*)

Wünsche allen anderen geplagten (und natürlich auch mir selbst) viel Erfolg. Hab btw. schon mal mit dem Verfahren von 82 auf 69 kg abgespeckt (ca. 6 Monate gebraucht) und hab das Gewicht 2,5 Jahre halten können. OHNE zählen von Kalorien, hungern ist ganz falsch, das könnte ich nicht.


----------



## Schulbub (18. Oktober 2003)

Oje...
wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor? du willst von null Training am Tag auf dein altes Leistungsniveau zurück und bewschränkst dich gleichzeitig in den Kalorien, bzw nimmst die mit so minderwertigen Nahrungsmitteln wie Brötchen zu dir?
Dann wunderst du dich, das du in 4? Tagen nicht abgenommen hast? Die Schwankungen der Waage sind mit Sicherheit  Wasser oder Darminhalt...lol...
Mach doch einfach locker Training, wie es dir Spass macht und lass alle kurzkettigen KH´s und Fett weg ( cave: Wurst etc.). Trink viel, damit du nicht trockenläufst..und dann mach gemach. und dann hör auf Leute wie GummiUnten..der hat nämlich recht


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2003)

@maus ... soviel ess ich eigentlich nie  

mit sowenig disziplin schon am 4. tag wird das 100%ig nichts


----------



## FranG (18. Oktober 2003)

@Renn Maus
Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, du denkst viel zu sehr über Essen und Waage nach. Beweg' dich halt einfach am nächsten Tag mehr, wenns am vorigen Tag "geschmeckt" hat. Zum abnehmen musst du ja einfach nur mehr Kalorien verbrennen, als du zuführst...
Hast du vielleicht ne Muckibude die Fitnesskurse anbietet, die die Kraftausdauer trainieren ("Pump") in der Nähe? Anmelden und Regelmäßig hingehen und den Schweinehund regelmäßig trainieren... Das hat bei mir einiges gebracht, obwohl ich auch nich nicht am Ziel meiner Träume bin. Ab 35 wirds ziemlich schwer die Pfunde runterzubekommen.
Jetzt im Winter bietet sich auch Spinning-Training an. Habe ich mal ausprobiert, wird in meine Muckibude leider nicht angeboten...

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!
Frank


----------



## Moose (18. Oktober 2003)

Wenn der kleine Hunger kommt, dann iss mal eine Grapefruit!
Bis Du die geschält hast ... . 
Nein, ernsthaft: Plätzchen sind Sch....., wenn Du abnehmen willst. Obst ist immer gut!
Trink viel, ganz viel (Wasser!).
Mach Dir nicht ständig Gedanken, lass die Zahlen weg (Waage, Kalorien).
Aller Anfang ist schwer.
Nur Du kannst es tun, wir können nur zusehen und Dir Mut machen.

... Du kannst das schaffen!


----------



## Renn Maus (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi, danke an die, die mir Mut zusprechen!
Und mindestens genauso viel Dank an die Leute die meine Vorgehensweise kritisieren.

Ich nehme beides gut auf, auch wenn ich der Warheit ins Auge sehen muss!

Ihr Kritiker habt in vollgenden Dingen vollkommen Recht:
-ich muss wieder weniger so fettes und Zuckerieges essen
-ich muss mit dem Sport dranbleiben, was ja bis jetzt auch wunderbar klappt
-nur ich kann es schaffen.

Ihr habt BEI MIR Unrecht mit:
-benutze die Waage nicht
-zähle keine Kalorien
-geh nach dem Gefühl

Denn mit den oben genannten Messmethoden und ner anderen Ernährung, die mir NOCH wieder fehlt, habe ich schon mal ungefähr 25kg abgenommen und danach das Gewicht fast 2 Jahre gehalten.
Was mir den Anfang vom Rückschalge gegeben hat war der Beginn meiner Ausbildung. 
Ich muss wieder in diesen alten Rythmus mit wiegen kcal zählen usw. reinkommen.
Denn DAS hat gewirkt!
Denke ich jedenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi Rennmaus,

ich denke, das kann zum Abnehmen auch funktionieren - regelmässig wiegen und Kalorien zählen - da ich auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis Leute habe, die daraus jede Menge Motivation gezogen habe.
ABER....die meisten haben, als sie ihr Wunschgewicht erreichten, nicht den Absprung geschafft. Sie haben entweder von einem Tag auf den anderen damit aufgehört und sind wieder fett geworden oder haben das Kalorienzählen gar nicht lassen können und waren auf dem sicheren Weg zur Magersucht (ich gebe zu, das war niemand in meinem Bekanntenkreis sondern ich selber). 
Behalte das bitte im Auge. Es schadet wirklich nicht, neben dem Kalorienzählen und wiegen auch mal auf den eigenen Körper zu achten und wie der sich verändert!
Und den Tip mit der alten Hose von CreYgeN fand ich gut.  
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und schau immer mal rein,wie es weitergeht!


----------



## noFlooder (19. Oktober 2003)

Ich musste mich jetzt einfach mal anmelden 

Wenn ich dir n paar Tipps geben darf:

- Pack den Kühlschrank voller Äpfel und Orangen/Ananas.
Wenn du mal wieder Hunger hast, schnapp dir nen Apfel oder press dir Orangensaft und dann legt sich das wieder.

-Wieg dich einmal pro Woche. Ich machs Sonntags Abends (zw 17 und 18Uhr), das passt am besten für mich.

- Rechne nicht bei jedem Produkt die Kalorien bis aufs Komma aus. Selbst wenn du's im Groben weißt, reichts manchmal um doch nicht so viel davon zu essen 

- Führe ne Tabelle oder Grafik mit deinen aktuellen Wochenerfolgen. Markier dir eine Messung grün, wenn du viel abgenommen hast und eine rot, wenn du zugenommen hast.

- Sport treiben ist natürlich fast Pflicht, aber im aeroben Bereich sollte es schon liegen

- Wenn du vor ner Packung Keske stehst oder allgemein vor Essen und du bist kurz davor, was zu dir zu nehmen, versuch dich einmal zurückzuhalten und drüber nachzudenken, ob du das wirklich machen willst und brauchst. Zur Not kann man auch nur einen halben Keks essen.

- Stell dir da, wo du am meißten bist, immer 2-3 volle Flaschen Sprudel hin. Dann trinkst du eher den als in die Küche zu laufen und gleich Apfelsaft oder Bier zu trinken.

- Setz dir Etappenziele, du gut erreichbar sind (zB Weihnachten 90kg)

- Wenn du mal mehr gegessen hast, mach dir nicht den ganzen Tag sorgen darum. Das verleitet nur dazu, es gleich sein zu lassen und noch mehr zu essen.

Damit konnte/kann ich momentan abnehmen, auch ohne viel Disziplin zu haben.


----------



## Renn Maus (19. Oktober 2003)

5. Tag 

ca. 2900kcal
98,0kg
2 Std. MTB ExGA

Also,
Als ich heute morgen aufgewacht bin hatte  ich natürlich bange davor auf die Waage zu gehen, aber da dachte ich mir so: "wenn du jetzt nicht gehst rennste vor dem Problem wieder weg!"  
Also bin ich gegangen. Und OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Wunder: 98,0kg, obwohl ich am Vortag zuviel gegessen habe.
Ich habe seit heute auch angefangen wieder richtig auf zu schreiben, was ich gegessen habe und wieviele kcal das ungefähr hatte.
Mittags bin ich dann mit einem ausm Verein 2 Stunden biken gewesen, was wieder sehr gut tat und mir zusätzliche Motivation gegeben hat, da es sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat.
Ich habe dann zu Hause nicht übermäßig gegessen und auch viel Obst und Salat gegessen.
Heute gings echt so einfach. 
Meine Mutter kocht zwar gerade leckers geschnetzeltes und Spätzele, aber ich bin davon 100% überzeugt, das ich davon nichts essen werde.
So kann ich das morgen Mittag essen, was ja genauso gut ist.

Und ich habe einen weiteren Tipp von euch befolgt und mir ne Obstschale an meinen Schreibtisch gestellt. So kann ich immer mal wieder was davon nehmen.
Ne Flasche Wasser hab ich sowiese überall da wo ich hin gehe!
In dem Sinne: Ein erfolgreicher Tag mit viel Spaß und Bewegung, der so ruhig jeden Tag sein könnte


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2003)

Viel Trinken bringt viel.

Bei mir ist es zumindest so, dass, wenn ich vor dem Essen einen halben Liter Wasser drinke, eigentlich gar keinen Hunger mehr habe...


----------



## helgeg (19. Oktober 2003)

´ne klasse sache, die du hier durchziehst. alle achtung.

ich habe es nach ca. 2,5 jahren mtb geschafft von permanenten 74 kg auf 68-69 runterzukommen. ich habe aber keine spezielle diät durchgezogen, sondern normal weiter gegessen wie immer mit erhöhter körperlicher bewegung.  die schwierige zeit (winter mit den weihnachtsfeiertagen) kommt aber erst noch.

wie du gesehen hast wurde das ruhrgebietsforum umbenannt und ich hoffe, daß sich das ganze über den winter wieder beleben läßt. somit hast du dann auch genügend gelegenheiten dich zu bewegen.


----------



## Rufus (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi Rennmaus,

lange her...  

Ich schließe mich einfach meinen Vorrednern und -rednerinnen an:

Junge, Du (und alle anderen, die das eine oder ander Kilo noch loswerden wollen) machst das


Rufus

der wenn er an sich runterguckt vielleicht auch noch ein, zwei kg wegmachen sollte


----------



## GummiUnten (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Zu deinen Gewichtsangaben: 1kg Körperfett entspricht etwa 7000kcal. Wenn du also an einem Tag um 0.5kg weniger wiegst wie am vorhergehenden, dann ist dies sicher nicht auf "echtes" abnehmen zurückzuführen. Daher Vorsicht bei täglichem wiegen: nicht überbewerten! Die Tendenz ist entscheidend, am besten du stelst die Werte grafisch in einem Diagramm (z.B. mit Excel) dar. Aussagekräftig wird das aber erst nach 1-2 Monaten.


Gruß Robert


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2003)

Mit dem Essen habe ich beim Abnehmen keine Probleme gehabt, da ich normal gegessen habe und nur die Süssigkeiten weggelassen, ansonsten hätte ich nur schneller abgenommen und nachher, wenn ich dann wieder normal gegessen hätte wieder zugenommen! 
Also ruhig ganz normal essen! Nur das naschen weglassen!
Und was du auch probieren solltest, wenn du was süsses ißt hat man nachher meistens ein schlechtes gewissen, ich habe dann auf di Süssigkeiten verzichtet und mich gefreut das ich widerstanden hab!


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Oktober 2003)

6. Tag 

ca. 3100kcal
97,8kg
25min lockerer Lauf 20min Oberkörpertraining

Also, wie zu erwarten hatte ich etwas weniger Gewicht heute morgen und bin auch wieder Happy. Habe dann den Tag über etwas mehr gegessen, was aber heute sicher so ne Art (ich weiß das das falsch ist) Stressbewältigung, da mich und nen Freund nen LKW gestriffen hat, als wir mit seinem Auto gefahren sind. Und da die Unfallstelle direkt neben ner Pizzeria war, konnte ich mir die Pommes nicht verkneifen.
Naja, deswegen hab ich ja heute zum Laufen noch Kraftraining eingeschoben, denn die Erholung für die Beine is dann ja trotzdem gegeben.  
Ansonsten is alles eigentlich Ok.
Ach ja, was ich noch sagen wollte, ich habe die letzten vier Tage mal mein Körperfett mit gemessen und werde es jetzt immer mit angeben.
Nur was ich nicht verstehe ist die rapide abnahme, da ich in den vier Tagen von 28,5 auf 27,0 gesunken bin.
Immer die selbe Uhrzeit nach der morgendlichen Toilette!  
Denn die Angabe mit den 7000kcal pro kg Fett kenne ich auch. Und da fande ich die %tuale Abnahme doch schon sehr enorm!  
Aber das Gewicht is ja auch runtergegangen. Oder kann das doch in gewissen Weise stimmen?  
Morgens esse ich (schon seit ein paar Monaten) übrigens immer nen Obsteller und in der Firma MAgerquark mit Obst. 
Mein Laster waren Brotfressatacken nach feierabend und Mc Doof und Tankstellenfood am Wochenende. Aber das is ja im Moment sehr gut im Griff!  

@gummi unten: Ja danke für deine ratschläge. Naja, ich sehe dieses Tagebuch als meine Tabelle an. Da habe ich die Abnahme ja auch voll im Blick! 
Ach ja und das wenn ich an nem Tag nen halbes kg verliere is das natürlich nicht nur fett, aber ich denke da is dann schon ne klare Tendenz abzulesen, wenn das so wie im Moment weitergeht! 

So, und jetzt geh ich schnell laufen, bevor es noch kälter wird!


----------



## Joki (20. Oktober 2003)

so jetzt geb ich mal meinen senf dazu!

Ich hab in etwa die die gleichen Problemchen!!
vor 5 jahren war ich noch richtig fit und tratig, damals wog ich bei 192cm 82 kgund bin im jahr 10000km bike gefahren!
Damals war ich 18 und war trotz Führerschein fit!
Mit 19 hab ich dann abi gemacht und ab da ging es mangels Zeit bergab!
Seit dem Bund bin ich dann stetig mim Gewicht nach oben gegangen, denn Frühstüch Natopause Mittagessen und dann Abendessen waren einfach zuviel.
zudem war ich noch in einer Einheit dei nicht besonders viel Wert auf Fitness gelget hat!
Wenn man sich bewegen wollte, Also Sport machen würde man wieder in den Bunker geschickt, wo es eh nichts zu tun gab....

Folge:
nachdem Bund 98kg!!

SUPER dachte ich, bin aber trotzdem die ganze Zeit mim bike unterwegs gewesen, allerdings nicht mehr so viel!!

bin dann auch wieder ein bisel mim Gewicht runter aber dann kam das Studium und es wurden immer lange Nächte vorm Zeichenbrett und jetzt kam der Fehler( Chips und Taccos)!

Nach und nach kletterte das GEwicht in Richtung 0,1t!!
Boah und jetzt bin ich drüber, trotz 6000KM in diesem Jahr!!

Ich habs satt und will wieder weit unter die 0,1t kommen, wie schaffe ich das konsequent??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
Ich wusste garnicht, das ich soviele Leidensgenossen mit einem ähnlichen Verlauf habe!  
Naja, ich denke hier wurden jetzt schon viele Tipps abgegeben, wie es richtig geht. Am besten du stellst dir aus allen hier genannten Methoden eine zusammen, die für dich machbar ist und ziehst diese dann durch, so gut es geht.
Also bei mir is es im Moment recht einfach. 
Obwohl ich zuvor bestimmt schon 10 gescheiterte Versuche hatte!   
Also auch dir: Viel Glück!


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2003)

Hey Rennmaus

Du schaffst das doch locker !!! Du bist noch keine 20 !! Hau rein, nehme ab, holle Dir deine Power und bleibe für immer und ewig dabei !!!!! Das ist das Beste was Du machen kannst. Nur so wirst Du auf Dauer einen Ausgleich zu Deinem nicht immer gut verlaufenen und stressfreien Leben haben.

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin wahrscheinlich in Deinen Augen ein Opi mit 38 Jahren...der die aber einiges erzählen kann: Vor drei Jahren bin ich mit meiner Frau ebenso schwanger geworden. Das heißt 20 KG plus mit einem Endresultat von 100 KG bei 181 cm...Geschwitzt und geschnauft wie ein Schwein. Meine Midlife- Krise hatte ich vor 2 Jahren. Glücklicherweise habe ich mich wieder gefangen, meinen damaligen scheiß Frust durch Sport, Diät und Sport, Diät  und nochmal Sport, Diät abgebaut. Bin momentan wieder bei 83  Kg und brauche den Sport wie früher die Zigaretten (gibts seit gut 2 Jahren auch nicht mehr). Ich will nie mehr ein anderes Leben !!! Ich fühle mich sauwohl und werde mich immer wieder zusammenraffen. Trotz Achillessehnereizungen, Zerrungen, Krankheiten, etc. 

Weiß Du Rennmaus: Vor zwei Jahren am Main, - als ich in etwa meine Jogging- und Abnehmphase begonnen hatte, begnete mir mein Schlüsselerlebnis....eine Radfahrergruppe mit einem Fetti voran um die 50 ( wie schnell bist Du Fuffzig !!) Er hatte lieber ans Ufer geschaut, nach Badennixen oben ohne, an ein Pfosten gerasst, vom Rad gekullert. Total verschwitzt, fertig, fett und fernab jeglicher Fitness, wurde er von 2 Personen hochgehieft.....So wollte ich nicht enden...War zu dieser Zeit kurz davor mein Ende einzuleiten......

Warum erzähle ich Dir das ?? Es ist schneller vorbei als Du denkst !!! Lass Dich nicht (so lange) hängen. Wenn Du fitt und sportlich bleibst hast Du länger was vom Leben. Das fängt jetzt schon an........Ab und an kannst Du Dir auch ein Bierchen gönnen 
 Dann schmeckts auch wieder viel besser.


Viel Glück Google


----------



## Moose (21. Oktober 2003)

... ich glaube von Leuten wie Google könnten sich viele inspirieren lassen.
Keiner von uns weiss, wie lange wir auf diesem Planeten weilen dürfen, also ist es wohl am besten, die gegebene Zeit nicht unglücklich und unfit zu verbringen.

Augen zu und durch! Am Ende des Tunnels (der Diät) wartet ein anderes Dasein auf Dich!
@Google: gute Erkenntnis!


----------



## Chiccoli (21. Oktober 2003)

genau! ich will auch fit wie noch nie in die kiste!
ich sehe sie alle schon da stehen und höre sie reden: "er war fit wie ein turnschuh und nun das *seufz*.

diese blöden neider hätten sich schließlich genauso quälen können wie ich. statt chips, pommes, schnitzel und ketchup mit ner ordentlichen portion mayo; lieber erstmal 450 km am stück radeln und dann nen schönen gurkensalat mit fettarmen dressing und ner halben scheibe knäckebrot.

aber mal im ernst:

ich wünsche jedem viel glück bei seinem vorhaben gewicht und schwabbelmasse zu verlieren! das problem ist halt die langzeitmotivation. ich habs mit keiner regulären diät geschafft auch nur 5 kg abzunehmen. gerade wenn du sport treibst ist es sehr schwer, da der energieverbrauch höher ist als gewohnt.

mein tipp: FDH und ein bißchen sport. gut durchstehen tust du es wenn du viel trinkst (mineralwasser literweise - 7l / tägl.) der vorteil: du verlierst viel gewicht in relativ kurzer zeit und bleibst am ball. im frühjahr biste rank und schlank wie eine elfe und kannst volle pulle aufs bike und hälst dann dein gewicht.

nachteile: evtl. vitamin und nährstoffmangel. 

mahlzeit !


----------



## Melocross (21. Oktober 2003)

Was 7l täglich , dann darf man sich aber nicht weit vom  WC entfernen
Im Sommer ist Wassermelone recht nützlich.


----------



## Moose (21. Oktober 2003)

... ich meinte nicht, dass man zum glücklich sein schlank und fit sein muss!!!
Nur, wenn einen seine Pfunde und der desolate Fitness-Zustand unglücklich machen, dann - finde ich - sollte man das ändern!
Ich meine nur, dass das Leben zu kurz ist, um unglücklich zu sein!!!
Wie man glücklich wird/ ist muss jeder selbst rausfinden ... .
Cheers!


----------



## Manitou (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Rennmaus, 
schön das du wieder dabei bist!! Habe damals schon so eine Vorahnung gehabt als du deinen Poser Clio (Version Bodenstaubsauger) gepostet hast.!!!
Zum Thema Abnehmen mache ich immoment das Gleiche durch wie du. Habe auch einen Thread im RR Bereich eröffnet (nichts Nachmacher, hatte schon früher die Idee). Ich würde dir raten dich nur einmal die Woche zu wiegen, so siehst du am Besten den Erfolg. Wiegst du dich täglich kann es sein das du schnell den Mut verlierst ( vergesse nicht die Faktoren Stuhlgang Flüssigkeitszufur usw.). Habe mich auch am Anfang 2x die Woche gewogen und mache das jetzt immer nur einmal ( Donnerstags). Desweitern benutze ich noch meinen Gürtel als Maßeinheit!! Acht auf Kalorien, aber gönne dir ab und zu mal was (in Maasen)! Das hälst du sonst nicht durch!!! 

Dein Leidensgenosse 


Manitou     



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=841063#post841063


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> Ich würde dir raten dich nur einmal die Woche zu wiegen, so siehst du am Besten den Erfolg. ... vergesse nicht die Faktoren Stuhlgang Flüssigkeitszufur usw.. Habe mich auch am Anfang 2x die Woche gewogen und mache das jetzt immer nur einmal



genau das ist ja der grund, warum man sich täglich wiegen sollte, 
denn wen du dich nur 1 x pro woche wiegst (rote punkte / rote trendlinie), kannst du wenig sagen, weil du ja eben die täglichen schwankungen nicht berücksichtigst (die bei der blauen, täglichen Messung dabei sind)...:


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2003)

... doch auch mal einklinken: Zunächst mal finde ich einfach klasse, dass sich Leute hier outen und das ganze Forum Anteil nimmt!

Ich konnte auch lange keinen Sport treiben. Bin von Mai bis Dezember 2001 im Rolli gesessen, wurde dann endlich an der Wirbelsäule operiert und bin seit Frühsommer diesen Jahres wieder im Aufbautraining. Das Gewicht ist noch lange nicht wieder das alte und die Form wird wohl nie mehr. Aber ich bin stur und eisern, haue in die Pedale so schnell es geht und probiere ab 2004 mal wieder Rennen zu fahren. Meine Ärzte sprechen von Irrsinn - ich vom Glück, mich wieder bewegen zu können... 


Aber genug Blabla, nun zum Thema: Ich habe unlängst eine individuelle und ausführliche Ernährungsberatung absolviert und sehr viel daraus gelernt. Fazit daraus war: 3 kg abgenommen - einfach so! Ohne mehr Training, weniger essen...

Ein paar Tipps in Kürze:

1.) 3000 Kcal pro Tag sind eindeutig zu viel! Mehr als 2000 braucht bestenfalls ein körperlich hart arbeitender Mann oder ein sich im Leistungsbereich bewegender Sportler.

2.) Training mit einer Pulsuhr, die auch den Kcal-Verbrauch errechnet, macht sehr schnell deutlich, dass man ganz schön schuften muss, um 1000 Kcal zu verbrennen! Abnehmen kann man logischerweise nur dann, wenn man weniger Kcal zuführt, als man verbraucht hat.

3.) Konsequenz daraus ist: nur soviel Nahrung zu sich nehmen, wie der Körper braucht! Naja, das klingt banal, ist es aber nicht, wenn man mal wirklich darauf achtet...

4.) 60% "gute" Kohlehydrate sollten es auf alle Fälle sein, nur die bringen "Energie" und können verwertet werden. Fett dagegen macht schlapp und müde - und speckt sofort an!

5.) Kohlehydrate sollten in Form von Vollkornprodukten, Reis, Nudeln, Kartoffeln gegessen werden. 

6.) Nur Verwertbares essen, wenn Energie gebraucht wird, sonst eben Obst, Gemüse etc. Vor allem aber sollte die Energie VOR der Leistung zugeführt werden, danach sollten nur die Kohlehydratspeicher aufgefüllt werden! Alles, was zu viel ist, baut man auf die Hüften!

7.) Jeden Tag wiegen bringt nichts und deprimiert nur. Mein Gewicht z.B. schwankt immer um rund 1/2 Kilo. Das ist in der Regel Wasser oder Unverdautes... Eine Körperfett-/Körperwasserwaage deckt das sofort auf. Zudem immer zur gleichen Zeit wiegen, das schafft Vergleichswerte.

8.) Die Tipps mit der Liste zur Kontrolle finde ich gut, ich mache sowas mit meinem Training...


Es gibt noch viel mehr allein zur Ernährung zu sagen... Vielleicht einfach mal ein paar konkrete Fragen stellen! Übrigens: "Sünden" sollte man ganz bewußt genießen. Sonst leidet die Psyche!

Na dann: Haut rein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (21. Oktober 2003)

7. Tag. 1. Woche rum  

ca. 3500kcal
1 Std Ergometer mit 4 Sprints von 30sek. Länge.

Naja, zur Ernährung is ja nix mehr zu sagen. Ich  weiß auch nicht, gestern und heute war ich irgendwie sehr Schwach was das Essen anbelangt. Der Sport geht immernoch sehr leicht runter und ich FREUE mich ihn zu machen, was in den letzten Monaten sonst nie der Fall war.
Aber ihr habt Recht. Mit der Ernährung wirds wohl nichst werden.
Ich muss mal heute Abend gucken, wie ich meine Kalorien über den Tag verteilen muss, um auch mit 2000 oder 2500kcal GUT auszukommen. Genau weiß ich das noch nicht, aber wird schon irgendwie passen (müssen  )
Naja ich werde jetzt mal probieren mich die nächsten 1-2 mal nur Montags morgens zu wiegen. Denn diese Wasserschwankungen nerven mich auch sehr und ich denke die fallen nicht ins Gewicht, wenn man sich nur einmal die Woche immer zur selben Uhrzeit wiegt.
Also Pläne für die 2. Woche: 

Sport so beibehalten, läuft ja immerhin sehr rund.
Essen weiter reduzieren und mehr auf Obst und Eiweiß aufbauen.
Essen wieder (gestern und heute geschludert) aufschreiben

Mal gucken ob es dann mit der Ernährung leichter fällt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> *7. Tag. 1. Woche rum
> 
> Essen weiter reduzieren und mehr auf Obst und Eiweiß aufbauen.*




Uuups!? Eiweiß... Hm... Du bist doch keine Kraftsportlerin, oder? Vergiß alles, was Du evtl. über Eiweiß als "Sportlernahrung" gehört hast! Eiweiß und Fett solltest Du auf je höchstens (!) 15% Deiner Ernährung beschränken, 60% gehören ja den Kohlehydraten. Bleibt Zucker... 

Check doch mal, wieviel und welchen Käse Du isst! War mal mein Schwachpunkt... Käse mit über 50% Fett solltest Du meiden, bei Wurst muss man extra nachfragen.

Klingt vielleicht nach Oma-Lektüre, aber in der aktuellen Apotheken-Umschau steht einiges zu genau diesem Thema (z.B. Wie wird Fettgehalt gemessen? Was ist von "light" zu halten? etc.). Gibts in den Apos kostenlos (aber nur noch diese Woche!!!), also nachfragen!!!


----------



## Moose (21. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt muss ich auch was dazu sagen ... . Es ist nicht nur Fett was dick macht, Kohlehydrate tragen genauso dazu bei, ebenso Eiweiss. 
Es gibt auch "gute" Fette! 
Wenn Du immer vor dem Sport KH spachtelst, dann verbrennst Du beim Sport hauptsächlich diese, d.h. der Fettstoffwechsel wird gehemmt (und ich meine gehemmt!)!


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2003)

Ei ich bins nochmal. Wollte noch kurz erzählen wie ich abgenommen habe:

Erstens: Ich habe das nicht so superstreng mit genauem Plan gemacht, wie das hier ja so Mmanche zu tun pflegen. Wenn ich da zu verbissen wäre, würde ich sicher zu schnell aufgeben...Wers aber braucht.

Ich habe einfach weniger gegessen, mich gefragt, ob die oder jene Portion, der eine oder andere Bissen noch sein muß.... Ich versuchte einfach vernünftig zu essen !!! Nicht reinschlingen, langsam essen, kleine Pausen gemacht. Bewußt jeden Bissen gegessen...Ich glaube die Meisten essen so unterbewußt und sind deshalb nicht übergewichtig. Natürlich habe ich auch ein bißchen gehungert, Süßigkeiten weggelassen, fettreduziert gegessen, die Milch aus dem Kaffee gelassen, auch mal Brot oder Brötchen ohne Butter gegessen. Habe mich halt vorab gefragt was mich dick machte.....

Was macht/machte Dich dick ?? Ich glaube die Frage sollte man sich als Erstes stellen.

Ganz wichtig für mich gewesen:  2 Wochen habe ich diätet, dann eine Woche Pause gemacht, dann wieder zwei Wochen diätet und so weiter..... Isst Du nämlich auf Dauer zu wenig, hatt man nach einiger Zeit seinen Stoffwechsel auf Sparflamme gestellt...Wenn Du dann fertig bist mit diäten, hast Du schnell die Pfunde wieder drauf...Ohne Pausen machst Du sonst wirklich Deinen Stoffwechsel kaputt !! Manchmal habe ich mir auch mal einen Tag in der Woche was Gutes gegönnt..Ein halbes Hähnchen zum Beispiel. Ist man immer enthaltsam, kann man schnell die Lust verlieren.

Gewogen habe ich mich auch nur einmal die Woche, und zwar immer Montags weil ich erfahrungsgemäß nach den Wochenende am meisten drauf habe. Ansonsten wiegst Du dich Freitags, 2 Kg weniger und bist dann Montags geschockt weil Du sie ggfls. wieder drauf hast.

Und Sport/bißchen Krafttraining  ist natürlich auch wichtig.....Sonst nimmst Du Muskelmasse und nicht das Fett ab.


Grüße alle die es geschafft habe und es noch schaffen werden !!!!


----------



## hardtailer (21. Oktober 2003)

hi, ich bin der typische flachlandbiker: 185, 105 kilo, dicke waden wie sonstwas und ritchey tomslick ans mtb gebaut, damit auf der graden, wovon ich pro tag 50 kilometer schaff, auch ordentlich fahrtwind aufkommt. aber ich schwimm auf deiner welle, ich will bis zum nächsten sommer auf 90 runter.

und als motivation und vor lauter freunde, das meine neue winterklamottenkombi ( löffler-unterhemd, gore-thermotrikot, gore-funktion-windstopperjacke) heut morgen bei minus 3 grad perfekt funktioniert hat (kein vergleich zu meiner wasserdichten jeantex-jacke) habe ich mir grade 6 Bier reingepfiffen.
ich hab natürlich drauf geachtet, nach 17 uhr nichts mehr zu essen ( erbsenbsuppe mit 3 würstchen). bin ja mal gespannt, obs was bringt!!!

ich will hier keinen alkoholiker thread aufmachen, aber interessieren würde mich schon, was ihr pro woche an alk trinkt und obs euch irgendwie weiterbringt, weil bei uns gibts nen laden, der macht sogar sonntags schon um 6 uhr auf und die typen die davorstehn, sind irgendwie alle tierisch schlank und auch gut drauf, keine spur von hungerast oder so---


so na denn mal feuer frei , aber eins ist wirklich ernst gemeint, mit deinem plan, abzunehmen, bist du nicht alleine, rennmaus, ich bin bei dir, so denn!!!!!!!!

übrigens hab ich auch ne tabelle am laufen, aber nicht nur mit gewicht und wochentag, sondern auch mit bauchumfang auf nabelhöhe und "gesäß"umfang an der breitesten stelle. kann mir nämlich vorstellen, das es auch möglich ist, das gewicht zu halten, aber an diesen stellen an umfang zu verlieren


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Oktober 2003)

Also, erst mal ein Wort unter vier Augen an unsere Bergradlerin:
Ich bin keine Frau!  
Tjoa, bist aber nicht die erste, die sich da vertut!  
Und ich nehms mitlerweile mit Humor!  
Naja, zu meiner Ernährung: Seit ich vor vier oder fünf Jahren schon mal um die 20kg abgenommen habe esse ich wie folgt:

Käse nur bis 16% absolut
Ich benutze NIE Streichfette
Esse viel Obst, dabei alle Sorten von der Apfelsine bis zur Banane
Überwiegend Vollkornprodukte
Gemüse mag ich nur gedünstet mit Kreutersalz ohne Butter
Würstchen habe ich noch nie gemocht
An Wurst esse ich nur Kochschinken und Räucherschinken

Von daher habe ich eigentlich ne gesunde ernährung.
Nur leider macht auch die Dick, wenn man von allem Rauhe Mengen ist!   

@hardtailer: Die 6 Bier hätten aber nicht sein müssen. Und hätts nicht auch ein Würstchen getan? 


 


(ich hasse es, den Oberlehrer zu spielen!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (21. Oktober 2003)

So, ich habe jetzt mal aufgeschrieben was ich morgen essen will.

Zum Frühstück (wie seit Monaten) 1 Banane, eine Apfelsine, eine HAnd Weintrauben und einen Apfel. MAcht so etwa 500kcal

In der firma: 500g Magerquark (350kcal) mit Obst, macht zusammen 500kcal. Zusätzlich nehme ich noch 2 Äpfel mit

Und dann NAchmittags nach Feierabend bevor ich Sport mache dann: 2 Brötchen mit Fettarmem Käse(500)  und 2 weitere Äpfel (200) (ich liebe Äpfel).


Was haltet ihr davon als Diätplan?


----------



## bigf00t (22. Oktober 2003)

> Was haltet ihr davon als Diätplan?


ich würd verhungern........  

aber ernsthaft: das a und o ist doch eine fettarme ernähung (machst du ja). von allem anderen kanst du viel essen. bevor du gewicht von obst/gemüse oder spaghetti u. ä. ansetzt, mußt du schon unmengen futtern. deshalb halte ich auch nicht viel von kalorienzählerei. iß doch einfach so viel daß du dich wohlfühlst und achte weiterhin auf wenig fett und kein alkohol. dazu noch sport treiben und es geht ganz von allein 
alternativ hilft auch ein paar wochen auf radreise zu gehen


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2003)

Das mit den Kohlehydraten ist ein Vorurteil! Klar, kann man von Kohlehydraten genauso zunehmen - ABER nur von schlechten KH wie Weißbrot und so. Der Grund: Vollkorn ist besser verarbeitbar.

Das mit dem Fettgehalt von Käse: Genau das hatte ich befürchtet!!! Fett ABSOLUT ist reiner Besch*** der Hersteller von Light-Produkten!!! Nur Fett in der Trockenmasse (i.Tr.) ist wirklich eine Maßeinheit, die vergleichbar ist. Darum mein Tipp mit der Apotheken-Umschau... Da steht das und anderes nämlich genau drin (z.B. auch zum Vollkornbrot und was die Verbraucherzentralen als Tagesbedarf empfehlen)

In Kürze: Fett absolut heißt, dass das Fett inkl. Wasser, Gelatine etc. gemessen wird. Fett i.Tr. heißt, dass das Fett ohne Wasser gemessen wird, also der reine Fettgehalt der Käsemasse berechnet wird. Der Unterschied? Bis zu 50%!!! Heißt: Dein Käse hat möglicherweise 70% Fettgehalt...  

Deine Ernährung erscheint mir nicht wirklich ausgewogen - es fehlt die Energie in Form von guten Kohlehydraten! Die brauchst Du, sonst fühlst Du Dich nur schlapp und hungrig - und vor allem haust Du dann alles gleich wieder auf die Rippen, wenn Du mal sündigst. Zudem fehlen die Hauptmahlzeiten. Drei Mal am Tag solltest Du nicht nur "aus der Hand" essen, sondern in Ruhe und vor allem gesund. Gemüse fehlt z.B. genauso wie Fisch... Äpfel? Hau rein! Sind sehr gesund und geben mehr Vitamine als alles andere (steht auch in der AU...).  

Und Bier? Ist ein äußerst kohlehydratreiches Nahrungsmittel! Sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man sich einen kugelrunden Bauch wünscht...  

Übrigens kannst Du im Prinzip alles essen - wenn Du es wieder verbrennst! Also: entscheide Dich...  

Und @Renn Maus ganz persönlich: Sorry für den Fohpah - mir geht es immer andersrum...


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *Das mit den Kohlehydraten ist ein Vorurteil! Klar, kann man von Kohlehydraten genauso zunehmen - ABER nur von schlechten KH wie Weißbrot und so. Der Grund: Vollkorn ist besser verarbeitbar.*



unsinn: wennn ich x kalorien zu viel esse ("zu viel" im sinne von mehr als ich verbrauche), dann werden diese kalorien als fett gespeichert. 

unabhängig davon, ob die kalorien als fett, eiweiss, KH oder alkohol aufgenommen werden. 

ich ziehe alkohol vor.


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

@Renn Maus: der Tag mit viel Obst und Quark tut Dir bestimmt gut. Mach das aber nicht jeden Tag, sonst könnte es Dir bald aus dem Hals raushängen! (glaub mir, ich weiss wovon ich rede!)
@Google: Du scheinst den Dreh rauszuhaben!
@Bergradlerin: Ohne perssönlich werden zu wollen - die Apotheken-Umschau vereinfacht Sachen so stark, dass auch ungebildete Omis da noch einen Sinn drin sehen. 
Vollkorn ist besser verwertbar - was soll das heissen? Von Vollkorn nimmt man nicht zu - echt???
... kann man das denn so stehen lassen?
Wenn wir jetzt von Nährstoffdichte reden - da ist was dran, Sättigungsgrad natürlich auch. Nahrungsqualität etc. ...

Ohne einen Standpunkt vertreten zu wollen: es gibt viele Hinweise darauf, dass gerade die vielen KH's für die extra-Pfunde verantwortlich sind. 
Man sollte so Diät-Weisheiten nie nehmen, wie sie irgendwo geschrieben stehen. Natürlich muss man sich da seinen persönlichen Weg aussuchen. Und da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht: Vollwert, Obst, Gemüse, fettreduziert ist bestimmt keine schlechte Sache! Auf die Dauer die allerbeste Ernährung (weil ein Leben lang durchzuhalten!).
Für eine Gewichtsreduzierung sind manchmal auch drastischere Massnahmen (kurzfristig! sonst Stoffwechselanpassung, siehe oben) nötig. 
Mein Rat (auch ohne *Oberlehrermodus*): sich weiterbilden auf der Ebene, oder ausprobieren und den gesunden Menschenverstand anwenden.
Wenn man links und rechts schaut, was andere Leute machen kann man bestimmt die ein oder andere Idee übernehmen (Menschenverstand!!!). Schaut Euch doch mal z.B. mal die Bodybuilder an (nicht zu genau :kotz: !), die machen total extreme Sachen, was die Ernährung angeht. Manche Verfahren sind aber gar nicht so falsch (z.B. wechseln zwischen KH armen Tagen und KH reichen Tagen ... ). 
Man muss seinen eigenen Weg finden, und wenn da ein Stück Käse dabei ist, dann muss es noch lange nicht der falsche sein ... .

Weiterhin viel Erfolg ... .


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> unsinn: wennn ich x kalorien zu viel esse ("zu viel" im sinne von mehr als ich verbrauche), dann werden diese kalorien als fett gespeichert.
> ...



Zum Bier: Prost! Dazu sage ich sonst nichts, scheint mir sinnlos...

Und zu Kohlehydraten/Kalorien: Das mit dem "zu viel essen" stimmt natürlich. Der Rest nicht! Ich habe es schon zu einfach ausgedrückt - Deine Ansicht aber ist ernährungsphysiologisch schlicht falsch!

Ich empfehle Dir einschlägige Literatur - oder eine Recherche im Web. Hier ist von der wissenschaftlichen Abhandlung bis zu Ernährungstipps alles zu finden.


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *
> 
> Zum Bier: Prost! Dazu sage ich sonst nichts, scheint mir sinnlos...
> ...





Alkohol hat pro Gramm 7 kcal, kommt gleich nach Fett 9 kcal, Eiweiss und KH haben 4 kcal pro Gramm!


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> [[email protected]: Ohne perssönlich werden zu wollen - die Apotheken-Umschau vereinfacht Sachen so stark, dass auch ungebildete Omis da noch einen Sinn drin sehen.
> [/B]



Ja, da gebe ich Dir Recht, das sehe ich genauso - lies aber doch einfach spaßeshalber mal "Augen auf im Supermarkt" (Ausgabe vom 15.10., Seite 40 ff). Vielleicht kann das Deine Meinung ja ein klein wenig ändern?  Übrigens: nicht alle Omis sind ungebildet! Das nur am Rande (wenn ich mal alt bin, würde ich das nicht so gern hören), wobei ich denke, dass Du es nicht so pauschal gemeint hast... 

Und sonst: Klar, man sollte sich weder kasteien (tue ich auch ganz bestimmt nicht!  ) noch zu sehr auf andere hören - besser auf den eigenen Körper. Der teilt einem schon sehr deutlich mit, was Sache ist...  

Ich selbst bin übrigens auch noch einige Gramm  von meinem Idealgewicht entfernt - also auch Betroffene...


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Na, da haben wir ja unseren Profi!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2003)

http://www.gesundheitpro.de/PGD/PGDG/pgdg.htm?ressort=10400&rubrik=10407&stream=129

http://www.gesundheitpro.de/PGG/PGGA/pgga.htm?line=1&ressort=10400&rubrik=10407&snr=8557

http://www.gesundheitpro.de/PGG/PGGA/pgga.htm?line=1&ressort=10400&rubrik=10407&snr=11053


Naja, und so weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *
> 
> Ja, da gebe ich Dir Recht, das sehe ich genauso - lies aber doch einfach spaßeshalber mal "Augen auf im Supermarkt" (Ausgabe vom 15.10., Seite 40 ff). Vielleicht kann das Deine Meinung ja ein klein wenig ändern?  Übrigens: nicht alle Omis sind ungebildet! Das nur am Rande (wenn ich mal alt bin, würde ich das nicht so gern hören), wobei ich denke, dass Du es nicht so pauschal gemeint hast...
> ...



Habe ich irgendwo erwähnt, dass alle Omis ungebildet sind?
... "auch ungebildete Omis" schliesst meiner Meinung nach mit ein, dass es sehr wohl auch gebildete Omis gibt!!!


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *http://www.gesundheitpro.de/PGD/PGDG/pgdg.htm?ressort=10400&rubrik=10407&stream=129
> 
> http://www.gesundheitpro.de/PGG/PGGA/pgga.htm?line=1&ressort=10400&rubrik=10407&snr=8557
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaarghhhh!!!


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> ttp://www.gesundheitpro.de/PGD/PGDG/pgdg.htm?ressort=10400&rubrik=10407&stream=129
> ttp://www.gesundheitpro.de/PGG/PGGA/pgga.htm?line=1&ressort=10400&rubrik=10407&snr=8557
> 
> ...



das is ja ne ziemlich erschöpfende übersicht über so ziemlich alles von A bis Z, aber auf welchen beitrag genau spielst du an?
was soll ich lesen? 

anders gefragt: wo finde ich die einschlägige Literatur bzw. wissenschaftliche Abhandlung?


----------



## Sono (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Renn-Maus, [email protected]

Bin zwar absolut neu in der Szene, komm aber aus dem Fitness Bereich.

Habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und wollt dich mal Fragen ob Du mal ans Fitness Studio gedacht hast?

Außerdem wäre die Einnahme von Nahrungsergänzungen zu Empfehlen.

Habt Ihr, die schon länger Biken und die Sache auch ernst nehmen überhaupt schonmal daran gedacht?

Denn ein Mountain-Biker hat so gesehen genauso hohe Ansprüche wie ein Fitness-Sportler!

Dir würde ich in erster Instanz die Einnahme von L-Carnittin empfehlen.

cu
sono


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sono _
> *Außerdem wäre die Einnahme von Nahrungsergänzungen zu Empfehlen.
> Habt Ihr, die schon länger Biken und die Sache auch ernst nehmen überhaupt schonmal daran gedacht?
> *


warum? 
was sollte rennmaus deiner meinung nach zu welchem zweck nehmen?


----------



## Sono (22. Oktober 2003)

hi

nun renn maus will doch bis april fit werden, oder nicht?

Als unterstützung dieses vorhabens kann er wie ich sagte ins fitness studio gehen.

gibt doch jetzt fast überall diese günstig Ketten, das reicht.

Und zur Steigerung der Fettverbrennung, da renn maus nunmal abnehmen will, kann er dann halt L-Carnitin nehmen.

grützi

sono


----------



## tombal (22. Oktober 2003)

hi zusammen,

also ich beobachte dieses thema schon längere zeit hier.

wenn ich die ernährung so in den vordergrund stellen würde wie ein großer teil hier, um beim biken erfolgreich zu sein, dann würde ich lieber das biken aufgeben.

ich möchte euch mal daran erinnern, das der größte teil hier denke ich nicht sein geld mit dem biken verdient und irgendwo soll doch trotz allen ergeizes der spaß nicht zu kurz kommen.

für mich zählt ein gutes hefeweißbier nach dem biken oder beim biken mehr als 200 gramm mehr auf der waage.

wenn man ein normales männliches wesen mit ca. 80 - 90 kg bei um die 1,8- 1,9 m größe ist kannst du dir immer kurzfristig oder auch über ein paar monate 10 kilo abhungern oder abtrainieren, aber mal spaß bei seite, wer möchte ein leben lang kalorienzählen und leben wie ein kanninchen und ich möchte wenn möglich bis ins hohe alter auf dem bike sitzen.
und als normales wesen mit ca, 85 kg kannst du nicht an ein gewicht von idealen 70 kg kommen ohne eine mangelernährung zu betreiben.

also nicht das ihr das falsch versteht, jedem das seine, aber mein ding ist das nicht und außerdem ein wenig substanz wird beim biken auch benötigt, oder habt ihr schon mal einen hungerhacken bei einem albencross gesehen.

ich finde ein normal ausgewogene ernährung, mit kohlenhydraten, gemüse, obst und dazu sport, mehr kann man nicht machen,....

aber das kann man auch ein leben lang durchhalten

grüße jarrod


----------



## Wraith (22. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem ich mich mal durch all die Beiträge gequält habe, möchte auch ich mich mal Gummi_Unten & Co. anschließen.

Vorab sei hier aber mal eine Sache wiederlegt:

Fett, Kohlenhydrate, Schokolade, mangelnde Bewegung und die übrigen "Sünden", die gerne erwähnt werden, machen alleine nicht (!) fett. Eine wichtige Komponente fehlt nämlich hier, die sich von Renn Maus, Gummi_Unten, mir und dem Rest der Welt unterscheidet - und das ist die eigene und persönliche Verbrennungseigenschaft eines jeden Körpers (es gibt nämlich Menschen - wie z. B. ich - die können bis zu 5000 kcal zu sich nehmen, bewegen sich kaum und halten ihr Gewicht; und darum ist Jan Ullrich auch so ein Wunderkind im Bezug von Bunkern und Nutzen seiner zugeführten Kalorien - das nur am Rande).

Zurück zu Renn Maus' Tagebuch.
Ich meine einmal gelesen zu haben, dass Du "HUUUNGER" hattest, aber der Versuchung wiederstehen konntest. Das ist zwar schön für Dein persönliches Ego, aber grundsätzlich falsch. Ein Hungergefühl darf nie (!) aufkommen. Wenn das Hungergefühl kommt, ist es meist schon zu spät.
Ebenso Dein vorgetäuschter Wille nach 17:00 Uhr nichts mehr zu essen. Und danach treibst Du Sport?
Es mag zwar sein, dass Du damit Gewicht verlierst, allerdings auch jegliche Chance Kraft und Ausdauer aufzubauen.

Für den Fall, dass Du etwas ändern möchtest, solltest Du zusehen, dass Du zirka alle vier Stunden eine kleine Mahlzeit zu Dir nimmst. Wichtig dabei ist ebenso, dass Du genügend Salz Deinem Körper zuführst.
Morgens - vor dem Gang zur Arbeit - ca. 600ml Flüssigkeit, die sich wie folgt zusammensetzen: ca. 200ml Wasser ohne Kohlensäure (z. B. VITTEL), ca. 200ml Kaffee ohne Zucker, ca. 200ml O-Saft (kann auch frisch gepresst sein). Die Wirkung wirst Du schnell merken.
Zwischen dem Kaffee und dem O-Saft solltest Du morgens einen Teller Corn-Flakes mit einem/einer Apfel/Orange/Banane (klein geschnitten) und Milch zu Dir nehmen - hält bis zu fünf Stunden. Die restlichen Mahlzeiten nach Geschmack.
Zirka eine Stunde bevor Du zu Bett gehst, solltest Du eine Scheibe Vollkorn mit fettarmen Aufschnitt und einem Apfel zu Dir nehmen. Diese Kombination hält ziemlich lange und ist wenig belastend.
Darüber hinaus solltest Du zusehen, dass Du mindestens 2-3 Liter pro Tag (bei Nichtbelastung) trinkst und sich Deine Schlafzeit auf mindestens 8 Stunden beläuft.

Deine Argumentationen von wegen früher ging das auch, früher war ich auch, früher bin auch usw. helfen Dir jetzt und auch für die Zukunft nicht weiter.

Du hättest zunächst einmal für Dich selbst wieder ein Gefühl für den Sport bekommen sollen, alle zwei Tage (insgesamt ca. zwei bis drei Wochen) so lange und intensiv fahren, wie es Dein Körpergefühl sagt. Anschließend die gleiche Zeit mit einer Kontrollaufzeichnung.

Dann die Sache mit dem Laufen. Dir ist schon bewußt, dass der Körper zur Änderung seines Stoffwechsel in Verbindung mit dem Laufen fast sechs Monate benötigt?
Du solltest beim Radfahren bleiben!

Zum Thema Wiegen waren hier - soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe - alle Ratschläge/Maßnahmen falsch. Es wird weder wöchentlich, noch täglich gewogen, sondern alle 48 Stunden direkt nach (!) dem Aufstehen - also bitte nicht vorher duschen o. ä. - nackt und nach (!) dem Stuhl-/Uringang.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein kleiner Tip für die Kalorien-Süchtigen:
Morgens eine Scheibe warmen Toast mit Butter und Nutella sowie einer Banane (höchster Kalorienwert).


----------



## Wraith (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *[...]Naja, und so weiter... *



Die "Wie werde ich schlank?"-Ratgeber nehmen ja schon astronomische Ausmaße an. Aber gibt es auch Ratgeber für die Minderheiten, wie z. B. "Wie nehme ich zu?"? (Achtung, ernsthafte Frage!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbayer (22. Oktober 2003)

... einen Trainingsplan? Über´s essen habt Ihr ja schon ausführlich diskutiert - übers Training noch ziemlich wenig. Das scheint mir aber nicht unwichtig...


----------



## Wraith (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mountainbayer _
> *... einen Trainingsplan? Über´s essen habt Ihr ja schon ausführlich diskutiert - übers Training noch ziemlich wenig. Das scheint mir aber nicht unwichtig...  *



Nun ja, das kommt ebenfalls auf die Person selbst an und was er erreichen will. Man nimmt immer so gerne die drei "magischen" Ziele. Ziele, die man in absehbarer Zeit und relativ schnell erreicht, langfristige Ziele und ausbaufähige Ziele - z. B. Wettkämpfe.

Grundsätzlich gilt, dass man maximal drei Tage durchtrainieren kann, dann aber mindestens einen Tag Ruhe einlegen sollte. Doch auch beim Training muss man unterscheiden zwischen dem üblichen Rad-Training und dem kombinierten Muskel-Training.

Abschließend kommen dann noch die Herzfrequenz-Trainingsbereiche zum Einsatz. Hier kannst Du nur eine groben Wert vermitteln, was aber m. E. Blödsinn ist.
Seine eigenen Herzfrequenzwerte bzw. den Laktatwert läßt Du am besten ärztlich ermitteln. Dabei wird dann auch i. d. R. ein individueller Trainingsplan ausgearbeitet.


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Oktober 2003)

So, hallo erst mal. Mein Tagebuch kommt später, da ich noch Sport machen muss!  
Ausserdem muss ich mal meine Meinung zu euren Tips ausführlicher ausführen.

Erst mal finde ich es Klasse, das ihr euch alle soviel Mühe beim Helfen gebt!   Das könt ihr auch weiter machen!  

Nur: Ich habe den Eindruck, das so mancher hier mich vollkommen falsch einschätzt. Damit die, die mich nicht kennnen sich jemanden unter dem Nickname vorstellen können: Hier erst mal ne Beschreibung der letzten fünf Jahre in Sachen Sport und Ernährung.

Also als alles mit dem Sport anfing, war ich Fett 105kg bei 1.70m und gerade mal 14 Jahren.
Aufgrund meiner Blutfettwerte (trigliceride bei 1400, normal sind 200) bekahm ich eine Ernährungsberaterin und musste mit ihrer Hilfe im Laufe der nächsten knapp 2 Jahre über 20kg abnehmen.  
Naja und voin ihr bekam ich dann auferlegt, das ich jeden Tag 20km Radfahren müsste. Das habe ich dann auch alles an den meisten Tagen durchgehalten und so nach einem Jahr hab ich mir dann nen richtig gutes MTB gekauft.
Damit habe ich immer weiter Trainiert, wurde immer besser und besser, fing dann noch an zu laufen und machte bei meinem ersten Laufwettbewerb ca. 1,5 Jahre nach dem Beginn des abnehmens mit.
Dort kahm ich dann im ersten viertel an und auch bei späteren Laufwettbewerben wurde ich als einziger nicht Vereinsläufer sogar mal fünfter oder vierter usw....
Dann holte ich mir (die Ernährungsberatung hatte ich nich tmehr und wog mitlerweile bei 1.84m 80kg) mein Rotwld und entschloss mich im kommenden Frühjahr bei nem MTB Rennen teil zu nehmen.
Also gesagt, getan und beim Point-NRW-Cup angemeldet und im Hobby Jugend feld gestartet.
Und: Ich wurde 5. von über 30 oder so und vor mir waren nur die Mitgleider des Velo Widdert.
Diese vier waren dann so zu sagen meine Idole und ich wollte irgend wann mal genau wie sie auch in nem richtigen Team sein (Point Team)
Naja die nächsten Rennen liefen auch gut, ich kahm mit denen ins Gespräch und beim nächsten Vereinstraining war ich dabei.
Die meisten kannten mich ja schon von den Rennen und ich wurde herzlich aufgenommen.
Zwischenzeitlich nahm ich an meinem ersten Marathon teil und wurde als 16- Jähriger im Gesammtfeld 54er und in meiner Klasse 2er  , beim erzgebirgsmarathon im selben Jahr wurde ich dann im Gesammtfeld 49er von über 700 und beim 1. Vulkanbike wurde ich im Gesammtfeld 29!!!
Beim Finallauf des NRW Cups kahm ich als 4. mit 2 sek Rükstand auf den 3. ins Ziel und war auf einem Niveau mit den besten NAchwuchsfahrern aus unserem Verein!.
Dann die nächste Saison. Sie wurde mein 1. Lizenzjahr und ich bekahm jetzt von unseren Trainnern einen Trainingsplan.
Doch erst mal kommt der Winter, in dem ich überwiegend laufen war (auch mit Trainingsbetreuung von meiner Trainerin) 
Naja, dann bin ich im Winter den Chaka Cup in der Liezenklasse gefahren um einen Eindruck der Lizenzklasse zu bekommen. UNd es war verdammt hart, zumal ich 5kg zugenommen hatte, die ich im darauf folgenden JAhr auch nicht runter bekahm. 
Naja im nächsten Jahr lies dann in der Liezenzklasse nicht so toll, trotz 2 Wochen Trainingslager auf Malle.
Ich war mitlerweile im Point Team und ich hatte nur noch Spaß an MArathons, da ich dort noch immer einigermaßen war.

UNd nun das letzte Jahr!!!!!! Ich war mitlerweile in der Ausbildung und bekahm mit jedem Mionat weniger Lust, das Training sank im LAufe des letzten Jahres von 7 Tagen die Woche auf bis am Schluss 0 Tage die Woche.
Bei vermehrter Aufnahme von Fett und Zucker.
Das Reslutat seht ihr hier!!!!

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich will mindestens auf mein Niveau von vor 2 Jahren, wo ich bei Marathons unter die Top 50 fahren kann.

Und aufgrund der Tatsache, das ich immer viel gelaufen bin, auch Wettkämpfe (ach ja, letztes Jahr im Hebrst nen Halbmarathin mit 1.50 Std im Bergigen Wald und Regen) kann ich sehr wohl so viel laufen.
Hinzu kommt, das ich immer noch ne relativ gute Ausdauer habe, die nur im Vergleich zu vorher nen Witz ist, und die für mein Leistungsgewicht nicht ausreicht.

Ich habe mich jetzt auch wieder mit meiner Trainerin in Verbinung gesetzt und wir werden jetzt noch die ganzen Sachen weiter bereden und so.

Naja und von Erährung habe ich aufgrund der Vorgeschichte auch einiges an erfahrung, ich erhoffe mir hier nur weitere Tipps und so, aber ne genaue erklärung von Trainingsphysiologie und Ernährung brauche ich nicht, da kenn ich mich schon genug aus.
Nur trozdem danke!!!
Ach ja und ich kann meinen Körper (auch jetzt noch) bis auf 20min genau, beim Radfahren, einschaätzen, was meine Ausdauer bei versch. Gelände anbelangt. 

Und ich will nicht abnehmen, damit ich wieder schneller werde, sondern, damit ich mich wohler in meinem Körper fühler.
IN dem Sinne, bis gleich!


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja, ich habe vor zwei Monaten erst meinen letzten Leistungstest mit Laktaktmessung gemacht (der 3. dieses JAhr) und ich lasse regelmäßig mein Blut auf Mängel und so untersuchen (Fett immer unter min. Werte und Eisen an der min. Grenze, weshalb ich Eisentabletten nehme)

Mein fehler war einfach, das ich ein Jahr fast nicht Trainiert habe und dabei noch mehr gegessen habe. 
Und dieses Jahr muss JETZT ungeschen gemacht werden!


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *Nachdem ich mich mal durch all die Beiträge gequält habe, möchte auch ich mich mal Gummi_Unten & Co. anschließen.
> 
> Vorab sei hier aber mal eine Sache wiederlegt:
> ...



Sorry, aber Du kritisierst das Kalorienzählen, gibst dann aber einen strikten Ernährungsplan an - wie kann das denn sein.
Bist Du überzeugt, dass dieses Verfahren bei allen Menschen anwendbar ist, oder hat es nur zufällig bei Dir funktioniert?
Auf was stützt sich denn das (hört sich zwar lecker an, aber sind Cornflakes da richtig? Die Mischung aus Wasser Kaffee und Orangensaft macht für mich auch nicht unbedingt Sinn, muss aber auch nicht sein.)

Was soll der Quatsch mit dem Laufen??? Der Körper braucht 6 Monate --- wofür???

Ich werde mich aus dieser Diskussion jetzt glaube ich ausklinken.
Ein gutes Buch ist Konopka: Sporternährung (der war auch mal Radfahrer). Es gibt in dem Stil aber auch noch andere gleichwertige Bücher. Nur bitte nicht irgendwas wie "iss Dich schlank" oder "fit for fun/ life/ igendwas"!!!

Allen viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Wraith (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> *(Erklärungen, Erklärungen, Erklärungen)*



Siehst Du, das ändert nämlich einige Analysen u. ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Sorry, aber Du kritisierst das Kalorienzählen, gibst dann aber einen strikten Ernährungsplan an - wie kann das denn sein.*



Achtung, Lesen!
Ich habe hier keinen strikten Ernährungsplan angegeben.



> Bist Du überzeugt, dass dieses Verfahren bei allen Menschen anwendbar ist, oder hat es nur zufällig bei Dir funktioniert?



Wenn Du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass dieses Verfahren bei mir nicht funktionieren kann.



> Auf was stützt sich denn das (hört sich zwar lecker an, aber sind Cornflakes da richtig? Die Mischung aus Wasser Kaffee und Orangensaft macht für mich auch nicht unbedingt Sinn, muss aber auch nicht sein.)



Kreislaufanregung sowie nicht unerheblicher WC-Gang?
Mal ausprobieren! 



> Was soll der Quatsch mit dem Laufen??? Der Körper braucht 6 Monate --- wofür???



Lesen! - Steht nämlich da!


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Oktober 2003)

8. Tag! 

Ok, 2500kcal
50 min Lauf ExGA

Der Tag verleif eigentlich sehr gut. 
In der Arbeit war ich nicht Müde oder so und immer fit und hatte auch keinen riesen Hunger zum Feierabend.
Zu Hause habe ich mir dann die Brötchen und das Obst gegessen.

Gut, nach dem Sport wurde ich dann schwach (obwohls ja mit den kcal Ok ist) und habe noch Spinat und ne fettfreie Kartoffel/Gemüse Suppe mit einem Brötchen gegessen.
So bin ich dann auf etwa 2500kcal gekommen.

Die 50min laufen waren kein Problem und Hügelig und ich hatte auch wieder keine Probleme mich zu motivieren.
desweiteren habe ich mich für Freitag mit meiner Trainerin verabredet um die weitere Vorgehensweise zu planen!


----------



## swe68 (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *Morgens - vor dem Gang zur Arbeit - ca. 600ml Flüssigkeit, die sich wie folgt zusammensetzen: ca. 200ml Wasser ohne Kohlensäure (z. B. VITTEL), ca. 200ml Kaffee ohne Zucker, ca. 200ml O-Saft (kann auch frisch gepresst sein). Die Wirkung wirst Du schnell merken.
> 
> *



Halte ich für unsinnig, da das Koffein im Kaffee die Aufnahme des Vitamin C im O-Saft behindert. 

Den Rest kommentiere ich jetzt nicht....


----------



## Wraith (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> *Halte ich für unsinnig, da das Koffein im Kaffee die Aufnahme des Vitamin C im O-Saft behindert.*



Der Körper nimmt eh nur den Teil an Vitamin C auf, den er braucht. Der Rest wird eh ausgeschüttet!


----------



## swe68 (23. Oktober 2003)

und mit Koffein wird die Aufnahme komplett blockiert.


----------



## APF (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *
> 
> Die "Wie werde ich schlank?"-Ratgeber nehmen ja schon astronomische Ausmaße an. Aber gibt es auch Ratgeber für die Minderheiten, wie z. B. "Wie nehme ich zu?"? (Achtung, ernsthafte Frage!) *



Die gibts auch. Es gibt auch Menschen mit Stoffwechselstörungen die brauchen 6000 kcal. täglich um nicht abzunehmen.

10 Tafeln Schokolade am Tag als 'Grundlage für eine gesunde Ernährung' *träum*


----------



## Wraith (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von APF _
> *10 Tafeln Schokolade am Tag als 'Grundlage für eine gesunde Ernährung' *träum* *



Mh, ich weiß nich'. Mal ganz schön, aber auf Dauer...
Was ist mit den Nachwirkungen, Diabetis, Karies?
Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem Schnitzel-Wahn und der guten alten Brotzeit.


----------



## spOOky fish (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sono _
> *Hallo Renn-Maus, [email protected]
> 
> Bin zwar absolut neu in der Szene, komm aber aus dem Fitness Bereich.
> ...



nahrungsergänzung... wenn ich das schon höre. das klingt schon nach erfindung eines marketingstrategen.

besser ausgewogen essen ohne fertiggerichte, dann braucht man so einen unsinn nicht, (eingeschränkt auf hobbysportler). in diesen nahrungsergänzungsmitteln ist eh nicht alles drin was die eine frische tomate oder orange bieten kann.


----------



## Wraith (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spOOky fish _
> *in diesen nahrungsergänzungsmitteln ist eh nicht alles drin was die eine frische tomate oder orange bieten kann. *



Vielleicht weil sie auch Nahrungs*ergänzung*smittel heißen?


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Oktober 2003)

9.Tag 


2500kcal
Regänerationstag

Also heute liefs eigentlich wieder gut und ich habe deshalb nicht wirklich etwas zu berichten.
Naja, ich war halt arbeiten, wo ich sehr stark körperlich tätig, war, da unser chef gerade im Betrieb umbaut und wir so immer kräftig mit anpacken mussten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *
> 
> Vielleicht weil sie auch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel heißen? *



ja und?


----------



## Wraith (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spOOky fish _
> *ja und? *



Wenn ich Dir das jetzt auch noch erklären muß, dann tut's mir leid...

EOD


----------



## CreYgeN (24. Oktober 2003)

*@Renn Maus* 

Hör blos nicht auf  so Ratschläge wie "gute Kohlehydrate" und "blos kein Fett" .
Manche gut gemeinten Ratschläge hier lassen einem die Nackenhaare zu berge stehen.


Das mit den Vollkorn Produkten ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Weissbrot hat die selben Kohlehydrate wie Vollkornbrot. Blos eben weniger Ballaststoffe und leider auch Spurenelemente die in den Schalen sind.
Ich personlich vertrage einige Vollkornbrote garnicht. Aber das ist ne andre Geschichte.

Fett bzw. Öl braucht dein Körper unbedingt. Natürlich nur in Maßen !
Und es sollten die richtigen Fette und Öle sein.

Ich kann dir nur nochmal raten schau in dem Forum was ich angegeben habe mal rein. Du musst dich dort allerdings anmelden, sonst kannst du nicht die gesammten Archive durchsuchen. Und bei Fragen wende dich dort am besten an Kurt. Er ist  Facharzt für Innere Medizin u. Sportarzt. Hier mal seine Homepage: http://gin.uibk.ac.at/home/moosburger-ka/
Dort findest du übrigens einige sehr gute Berichte über Ernährung, z.B. Proteinstoffwechsel, Energieumsatz, Fettverbrennung, Trinken im Sport usw.


Und hier nochmal das Forum:
http://www.fitness.com/phpapps/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Board=de_fitness


----------



## swe68 (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *
> 
> Wenn ich Dir das jetzt auch noch erklären muß, dann tut's mir leid...
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich, mir musst Du es auch erklären. Schliesslich fällt soviel unter Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, dass niemandem klar sein kann, was Sono in seiem Posting damit gemeint hast.


----------



## SquirrlZ (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Renn Maus

Schön wieder was von dir zu hören. Du warst früher eine echte Bereicherung für dieses Forum und nun bist du auf dem besten Wege es wieder zu werden.

Arbeite konsequent, ausdauernd und mit Herzblut an deinen Zielen, nur dann kannst du sie erreichen!


In diesem Sinne alles Gute und nicht vergessen: DU LEBST DEINEN SPORT!


----------



## spOOky fish (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *
> 
> Wenn ich Dir das jetzt auch noch erklären muß, dann tut's mir leid...
> ...



du kannst duchaus davon ausgehen das ich in der lage bin von der bezeichnung eines produktes auf dessen funktion zu schließen. das nahrungsergänzungsmittel genau das tun was der name suggeriert mag ja nun sein, oder auch nicht. aber wieso soll man das zeug nehmen? tut mir leid, aber aus dem namen geht das für mich nicht hervor, auch wenn du das *dick* hervorhebst. du musst es mir erklären.


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CreYgeN _
> *@Renn Maus
> 
> Hör blos nicht auf  so Ratschläge wie "gute Kohlehydrate" und "blos kein Fett" .
> ...



a) ... bin Deiner Meinung
b) Auf der Seite des Arztes sind wirklich hilfreiche Links! Lesen!


----------



## lugggas (24. Oktober 2003)

hi renn maus!
naja,also ich hab mir jetzt nicht das ganze durchgelesen,aber was ich am wichtigstens finde (hab ich selbst gemerkt) ist der SPASS! also wenn du dich zu sehr quälst,dann ist dass auch nicht so gut.wenn du ubedingt ein kleines stück süßes essen willst,dann mach das auch! zwar nicht viel,aber wenn du das Gefühl immer unterdrückst,dann wird dein ergebnis schlechter sein.war bei mir so.also mach dir in der hinsicht nicht sooo viel stress.Aber ohne sport geht natürlich nix

lucas
P.S. mit spass geht alles besser!


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Oktober 2003)

10. Tag 

ca. 4500kcal
40min Ergometer ExGA u. InGA
Hanteltraining 15min

Also heute morgen konnte ich es nicht lassen und MUSSTE mich wiegen.
Und.... Ich bin sehr happy   aber ich verrats nicht, Ergebniss kommt am Montag.
Naja, ansonsten sagen die Kalorienzahlen ja schon alles aus. Was das esen anbelangt, war ich heute das erste mal richtig schwach, was aber scheinbar daran gelegen hat, das ich keinen essensplan geschrieben hatte.
Also ab morgen gibts dann auch wieder den Plan, mit dems die Tage zuvor so super geklappt hat.
Naja ansonsten habe ich heute mit meiner Trainerin zusammen besprochen, wie mein zukünfitger Trainingsplan ausschauen sollte und was ich mir so in den nächsten Monaten so vorgestellt habe.  
Alles in allem bin ich richtig gut gelaunt.
Ach ja ein gutes hatte meine Fressatacke.
Auch wenns so extrem ausschaut: Ich habe diesmal an einem Punk mit dem essen aufgehört, an dem ich bei allen früheren Fressatacken noch mal die doppelte Menge von dem bereits gegessenen nachgeschoben habe.
Von daher hat mir diese Fressatacke eigentlich auch meine neue Stärcke beweist.
Auch wenn es für euch nicht so ausschauen sollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Looping (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi

@ Rennmaud duldest du hier auch Leute die dir nacheifern wollen? Denke das hier im Forum ist ne gute Idee.


Bin ca. 190 groß und wiege um die 105 KG, werde die genauen Werte aber noch ermitteln wenn ich mich hier anschließen sollte. Ich bin schon rechtkräftig seit ich mich kenne. Seit ich 12 bin hats mich dann doch gewurmt, im Sommer bin ich dann immer etwas "dünner" gewesen im Winter gings dann ordentlich rauf. Diesen Sommer ging es überhaupt nicht runter da ich an einem Meniskusriss leide. D.h. Biken geht nur sehr sehr moderat und selbst wenn ich mich dazu durchringen könnte wäe Laufen unmöglich. Krafttraining wäre angesagt, das könnte ich echt machen.
Dann ist das nächtse Problem das ich hier zuhause wohne und das essen muss was auf´n Tisch kommt und auch zu den Zeiten, wann Mutti kocht. Naja und dazu bin ich dann meist noch bis ca. 5 Uhr in der Schule dann Hausaufgaben und und da bleibt nicht viel Zeit um abends nochmal ne Runde zu radeln.
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Kalorien zählen? Gibts da was online oder muss man sich da Bücher kaufen?
Mein persönliches Ziel wäre, das erste mal in meinem Leben ne schlanke Figur zu bekommen an der man evtl. aber das muss ja garnicht sein noch nen paar Muskeln sieht. Würde im Sommer gerne ohne meine "titte" (vielleicht weiß jemand wie ich ganz gezielt gegen die vorgehen kann) ins Schwimmbad gehen und oben ohne rumhängen dürfen. D.h. ich habe Zeit bis Anfang Mai.


----------



## metz41 (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi Renn Maus,
das problem mit dem Abnehmen hatte ich auch.da ging einfach nichts runter .Nun zu deinen Abnehmen Versuche es nicht mit den Kalorien zählen sondern nehme einfach weniger Fett zu dir( Butter,Wurst usw...)und Vermeide auch Bier. Dies hat mir geholfen mein Gewicht zu reduzieren und durch den Sport auch zu halten.
Gruß metz41


----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Rennmaus!

Wo bleibt die Fortsetzung??
Nicht aufgeben!!!


----------



## Melocross (28. Oktober 2003)

warte auch schon gespannt!


----------



## Lupi (28. Oktober 2003)

Rennmaus, wir warten.

Außeredem brauche ich Dich als Ansporn, da ich ab dem 10.11 dieses Jahres Dir nacheifern will und muß.


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2003)

Die Rennmaus wills doch nur spannend machen.....

Sicherlich ist Sie gerade noch beim Essen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magus (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi all!

ich hab auch nen prob bei mir is das ganze nämlich anders rum :

also ich bin 1,82m gross und wiege 63 kg . Bin echt ziemlich dünn
aber das komische is das ich mir oft schokolade und eis reinpfeif
aber ich nehm nich zu!   ich frag mich echt ob das noch normal is . manchmal komm ich nach der schule nach hause und eß erstma 6 dicke schnitten (ca. 0,5 kg Brot) mit gaaanz dick nutella oben druff (ich hab in 3 wochen jetzt ca. 1650 g Nutella gegessen das sind 2 große familien gläser). Mein körper kann das doch nich alles verbrauchen weil soviel sport mach ich auch nich.
ich fahr ungefähr 30 km pro tag fahrrad.

Meint ihr das das scho in ordnung geht ,weil eigentlich fühl ich mich pudel wohl und bin auch top fit   , oder sollte ich ma zu arzt gehn  

na dann cYa!

p.s.: sorry wegen dem off topic!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2003)

hmm willst du jetzt hier alle frustrieren


----------



## Magus (28. Oktober 2003)

lol ne   

wollt nur mal wissen obs vielleicht noch andere gibt die alles möglich essen können und nich dicker werden oder ob das unnormal is ...

außerdem meldet sich die rennmaus grad net
wollt nur den thread am leben erhalten


----------



## Claudi (28. Oktober 2003)

HI, 
erst hab ich nie zugenomen, dann zwei Kinder bekomen und zuviel zugenommen, dann wieder runter und inzwischen kann ich wieder alles futtern. Genau warum weiß ich auch nicht, hängt aber in jedem Fall auch mit Hormonen, Blutzuckerspiegel und wahrscheinlich auch den Genen zusammen. Glücklicherweise, hat sich mein Gewicht von fast zu dünn auf etwas zu schwer, jetzt bei ziemlich normal eingependelt, ich freu mich mal besser solange wie´s so läuft. 

Tja und Rennmaus - wo steckst Du?? Bleib dran, egal was gerade mal läuft oder auch nicht. Du hast Dir soviel vorgenommen, ich glaub schon, daß das gute Gefühl, der Erfolg und auch Rückschläge dicht beieinander liegen. Laß Dich dadurch nicht beirren, das macht es nur spannend...

Grüße - Claudi


----------



## Magus (28. Oktober 2003)

ich finds eigentlich auch besser knapp unter dem idealgewicht zu liegen als darüber....

hauptsache man fühlt sich wohl und der sport macht spass!

also rennmaus gib gas du schaffst das! 
viel glück ! 

Tschau!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2003)

ich denk mal rennmaus stand auf der waage und hat die doppelzentnermarke geknackt und ist tot umgefallen vor schreck


----------



## Wraith (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Magus _
> *[...]
> also ich bin 1,82m gross und wiege 63 kg . Bin echt ziemlich dünn
> aber das komische is das ich mir oft schokolade und eis reinpfeif
> ...



Es kann sein, dass Du eine gute Verbrennung hast. Das ist weder schlimm, noch führt es zu gesundheitlichen Schäden.

Wenn Du gaaanz sichergehen willst, kannst Du vorsichtshalber vom Arzt Deine Lymphdrüsenwerte prüfen (Blutentnahme) lassen. Dann müßte bei Dir eine Überfunktion vorliegen, was ich aber eher nicht glaube.


----------



## Klaus46 (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Magus,

wraith meinte sicher eine *Schilddrüsenwerteüberprüfung.* 
Lymphdrüsen haben damit nichts direkt zu tun.


----------



## Wraith (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Klaus46 _
> *Hallo Magus,
> 
> wraith meinte sicher eine Schilddrüsenwerteüberprüfung.
> Lymphdrüsen haben damit nichts direkt zu tun. *



Genau das, Danke.
Vor dem Absenden wußte ich es auch noch - aber wie das so ist...Das Alter.


----------



## Christer (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

was ist denn mit der Renn Maus los????

Er meldet sich ja gar nicht mehr in seinem guten Projekt. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (30. Oktober 2003)

schon aufgegeben


----------



## Moose (30. Oktober 2003)

... da kann man sich ja allmählich Sorgen machen ... .


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi, ich lebe noch und trainiere munter weiter.  
Alles weitere heute abend beim Tagebuch!


----------



## Magus (31. Oktober 2003)

juhu


----------



## rob (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> *Alles weitere heute abend beim Tagebuch!  *


na, wohl doch zu fertig gewesen!? 

wir sind gespannt.


rob


----------



## Renn Maus (1. November 2003)

So, jetzt melde ich mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder. 


Aaaalso, ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht! Die schlechte, ich habe etwas blöd gegessen. die Und melden konnte ich mich nicht, weil leider meine beste Freundin im Krankenhaus liegt und ich sie besuchen war. 

Ausserdem musste ich jeden Tag länger arbeiten.

Naja, seit heute schreibe ich auch wieder auf, was ich esse und bin auch schon in Sportklamotten, um gleich laufen zu gehen.

Ach ja: Ich sitze gerade mit der Familie am esstisch (es lebe W-LAN), alle essen plätzchen und ich hab mir nur nen Apfel gegessen!!!


----------



## Magus (1. November 2003)

> alle essen plätzchen und ich hab mir nur nen Apfel gegessen!!!



Yeah so lieben wir dich  
TschakA du schaffst es    

ich zieh mir jetzt erstma nen eis rein ich muss ja nen bissel zunehemen   

Tschau!


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (3. November 2003)

hollaa. is ja toll, wie viele ´fette´ biker das so gibt *gg*. naja, bin selber bei 191 cm etwas ueber 110 kilo viel und ich schaffe es partout nicht, unter diesen wert zu kommen, egal wie intensiv ich radel. vieleicht sollte ich meine kost doch noch weiter in die mueslifraktion ausdehnen. und ab und an ein  , das kann ja auch nich schaden, oder??  greez an alle, die abnehmen wollen. und an die andern natuerlich auch


----------



## munchin Monster (3. November 2003)

viel biken, laufen, gesundes essen und das naschen weglassen.

das is mein geheimrezept um abzunehmen.




mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (5. November 2003)

Grüß Gott



na duuuuu, das ist gar nicht so dumm, dass du jetzt ganz vielen erzählst, das du abnehmen willst, so setzt du dich selber unter Druck, weil wenn du´s nämlich nicht schaffts mussts dus quassie allen begründen bzw. erzählen. Nicht dumm.

Wie siehts aus, wann kommst de mal wieder vorbei, bau mir grad nen neuen PC auf und warte nur noch auf Mobo[an dieser Stelle viele Grüße an Mindfactory, ICH WARTE!!!!!!! ]

Ja also lass mal was von dir hören.

PS. hab den Reifen noch nicht, war noch nicht bei Fuji und das Foto hab ich dir grad geschickt, bzw. kannst de dir auf www.velosolingen.de angucken.

AUCH AN ALLE ANDEREN, da ist er richtig schlank.

Einfach auf Fotos und 2001.


----------



## swe68 (6. November 2003)

Ich warte gespannt auf die Fortsetzung....


----------



## Reini (6. November 2003)

Soda(wasser)
Hatte mal so eine ähnliche idee mit immer ins forum posten habs aber nicht gemacht weil ich mich ja kenne...

Zu meinen Angaben:
Ich bin jetzt fast 18 Jahre jung, und bei einer Größe von ca. 195cm ein kleiner 0,110 t und mein Bikegebiet ist Trial, was sich zwar irgndwie nicht verträgt aber egal....
Mein Ziel sind zwischen 85-90, Training wird wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich aus Trial bestehen, weil ich denke das Joggen bei meinem Gewicht nicht sehr hilfreich für die Knie wäre....
Und fürs XC muss ich mal aufraffen,event. Ergometer vor dem Fernseher...

Ziele: 
Ausdauer, Kraft kommt mehr oder weniger vom Trial,

Das mit dem nach 5 essen wird sehr schwer und das  aufs Bike steigen bei 7°C auch aber irgendwie muss ich es schaffen.
Da ich öfters später Schule habe, wie is es mit Morgensport? Also eine Runde joggen ?
Achja, ist jetzt  sehr bauchfördernd, wenn ja sollte ich es an Wochenenden mal ruhiger angehen...

Werde mich jedes Monat event. fotoknipsen um einen Vergleich zu erhalten, keine Angst  Foto wird mit t-shirt gemacht 

mfg
hoffentlichziehichesjetztendlichdurch
Reini

Melden werde ich mich jeden oder jeden 2. Tag.


----------



## swe68 (7. November 2003)

Hallo Reini,

ich gehe mit Vorliebe morgens joggen. Vielleicht kannst Du es (Gewicht) ja einfach mal mit einer Bandage versuchen. Aber da haben andere bessere Tipps.

Wenn Du Dich überwinden musst, bei 7° aufs Rad zu steigen, stell Dir einfach mal die Ruhe vor, die Du im Wald hast... (im Gegensatz zu dem Trubel bei höheren Temperaturen!) und schon geht es ganz einfach. 

Bier (ja, ich als Frau trinke auch gerne Bier): Ich bekomme eher einen Bauch von zuviel Essen, als zuviel Bier!


----------



## Moose (7. November 2003)

In dem Fall hat das Projekt ja nicht lange gedauert?!

Ich wünsche ihm auf alle Fälle, dass er es hinkriegt. Forum hin oder her. 
Bleib dran!


----------



## Reini (8. November 2003)

soda, bin gestern nicht zum eintragen gekommen


tag 1:
Voller Ansporn

Wetter: Regnerisch, bei ca 5°C

Essen:
Früh. Glas Cola light (brauch ich zum Aufstehen)
Cini Minis mit Milch

Vormittag:
4 Mandarinen
ca. 1l Grüntee ungezuckert (richtiger Tee im Beutel, nicht dieses Saftln die es so zum kaufen gibt)

Mittag:
Suppe mit Griesnockerl
Toastbrot mit Wurst 
Mineralwasser getrunken

Nachmittag:
Fiel mir zwar schwer aber nix und Mineralwasser getrunken

Abend:
Leider nicht geschafft nach 17°° zu essen und dann auch noch was total fettiges  Tiefkühlsalamipizza

Später Abend:
Mit Freunden zusammen gesessen, 2 

schätze mal auf 2000kcal

Training:
leider keines, konnte mich nicht aufraffen bei dem Wetter was zu tun.... 

mfg
reini

Achja, ein Fehler bei mir war das ich fast nur so Sachen wie Sprite und soetwas getrunken habe.
Wieviel Kcal hat eigentlich normaler O-saft mit Mineralwasser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noFlooder (8. November 2003)

Echter O-Saft hat 45-50 kcal, Mineralwasser 0.
Also ne Sache des Mischens


----------



## squirrel (8. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Bin gerade über diesen Beitrag gestolpert und habe mich an mich selbst erinnert. Hab bis ich 20 war 3-4 Mal die Woche Tennis gespielt und bin regelmäßig gejoggt. MTB nur selten. Dann hatte ich ne Knieverletzung, hab mich ans Faulenzen gewöhnt und hab 3 Jahre mal so ziemlich nix gemacht. Dann 9 Monate im Ausland (wegen Studium) und in der WG in Spanien deutsche und spanische Essgewohnheiten kombiniert: Für mich mittags warm gekocht, dann abends bei den Peninsulanern wieder mitgegessen  Effekt (der 4 Jahre): von 78 auf 96kg!
2001 dachte ich dann "och, Sport wär mal wieder nett". Im Sommer 3-4 Mal die Woche 1h MTB, locker bis schnell und mit Freunden. Die Zeit dafür hatte ich, weil ich grad mit meiner Freundin Schluss gemacht hatte . Dabei hab ich dann schnell die Grenzen meines 10 Jahre alten Schauff erreicht (hatte kein Vertrauen mehr ins Material) und hab mir n neues Bike besorgt. Im Winter 01/02 MTB wenn's das Wetter zuließ (auch wenn's kalt war), sonst 1x/Woche schwimmen + 1x Fitnesstraining. Kaum anders ernährt, nur nicht mehr so maßlos. Sobald's wärmer wurde wieder mehr MTB, weitere / längere Touren. Effekt: in 1 Jahr und nach 2500km wieder bei 80kg. Seitdem pendele ich zwischen 80 und 82 (bei 1.86m) und solange ich es schaffe 2-3 Mal/Woche zu fahren kann ich auch essen was ich will. Nur weiter runter wäre schwer. Das schafft jetzt höchstens der Examensstress....  
Also nur Mut, es ist eigentlich nicht so schwer leichter zu sein!

Notger


----------



## Renn Maus (9. November 2003)

9. 11. 03 

Hi an alle,
Schade das ich mich jetzt solange nicht regelmäßig nicht gemeldet habe. Das hatte mit Überstunden, Sport, und faulheit im Bezug auf schreiben zu tun.
Also ich werde jetzt auch noch mal regelmäßig schreiben.
Zur letzten Woche:
Sport habe ich nach Trainingsplan gemacht und war, heute eingeschlossen, an fünf Tagen Aktiv.
Meine Ernährung war aber weiterhin *******. 
Heute habe ich noch mal angefangen, meine Ernährung umzustellen.
So habe ich lediglich ein Vollkornbrötchen mit Käse gefrühstückt und werde gleich vorm biken noch nen Apfel essen.
Ich schreib auch wieder auf, was ich esse und achte NUR auf die kalorien und nicht auf die Tageszeit oder so


----------



## Renn Maus (9. November 2003)

@Türklinke: Hi, dachte schon du hast das vergessen? 
Wieso bistn du online? Ich dachte du währst im Karder Trainingslager oder so  
Naja wird schon seine Richtigkeit haben  


@all: Ach ja, letzte Woche hat unser Wintertraining vom Verein angefangen. Lauftraining und Zirkeltraining. Hat richtig Laune gemacht. da gehe ich auf jeden Fall regelmäßig hin!


----------



## swe68 (9. November 2003)

@ Reini

glaub mir - laufen macht bei Regenwetter in der entsprechenden Kleidung auch Spass! Es ist nur die Überwindung und die fällt manchmal schwer. Wenn du Dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden kannst, morgens zu laufen, dann lege die Klamotten am besten gleich neben das Bett, damit Du sie anziehst, bevor Du überhaupt in der Lage bist, zu realisieren, was Du da tust.  
(eigentlich habe ich ja gerade gut reden, ich bin letzte Woche nur einmal zum Laufen gekommen und jeder kann es im Winterpokal nachlesen...)

@ Renn Maus

Ernährung: Kann es sein, dass Du die Rückfälle bekommst, wenn Du Dich zu sehr unter Druck setzt?
Ansonsten - super, dass Du so viel trainierst!
Sport als Entschuldigung, dass Du uns nicht auf dem Laufenden hältst, ist akzeptiert!


----------



## Renn Maus (9. November 2003)

So, bin eben vom Biken (2 Std.) zurück gekommen.
Schön wars in dem Herbstwald.

@swe68: Ich glaube nicht. Ich führe die Fressatacken bei mir auf drei Dinge zurück. Dabei bin ich mir auch 100% sicher, das es daran liegt.

1. Essen aus langeweile
2. Essen um unangenehme Arbeiten aufzuschieben
3. Essen aufgrund von Frust

Das sind meine Hauptgründe für zuviel essen.
Dabei kommt mir dann alles in den Hals, was essbar ist. Hauptsache es ist schnell (innerhalb weniger Augenblicke) gemacht.
Also wenns 5min dauern würde es zu machen, dann wäre mir das in dem Moment schon zu umständlich.


----------



## Reini (9. November 2003)

2. Tag: Sa. 8.November

Früh: nix
Zu spät aufgestanden, keine Zeit gehabt...

Vormittag:
3/4l Grüntee, wie immer ungezuckert

Mittag:
Schnitzel, hab michzurück gehalten, so gut es ging 
Wasser getrunken

Nachmittag:
4 Mandarinen
1 Banane
Wasser getrunken, langsam schmeckt es mir immer mehr....

Abend:
Zuviele 

Training:
Wetter:Sonne 8°C, kein Wind
ca 2 Stunden trialen, mit Pausen

Essen aus Langweile, ist bei mir auch der Hauptgrund, war gestern wiedermal so weit, wollte schon irgndwas aus dem Kühlschrank ziehen (War nach dem Training), hab mich dann doch überwunden und mir die Banane und die Mandarinen genommen.


mfg
Reini


----------



## Melocross (9. November 2003)

super reini, weiter so. 
Wünsch Dir viel Glück und ich freu mich aufs lesen.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2003)

@reini ...

wie wärs denn mal damit kein bier zu trinken  ist keine unmöglichkeit


----------



## Reini (9. November 2003)

ich weiß, wein tuts auch 

nein, ich weiß das 1g alkohol genuso ist wie wenn ich 1g butter esse....,
werde mich wohl total einreissen müssen um die kugel 50cm unter meinem kopf wegzubringen....
----------
3. Tag So 9.11 2003


Früh:
Nix,geschlafen der Samstag war lang

Vormittag:
Nix, der Samstag war wirklich lang

Mittag
tortellini, mit Obers-Kräuter Sauce, und mit Tomatensauce
Mineralwasser

Nachmittag:
Mandarine, hatte nicht mehr Hunger

Abend:
Ein Verlangen ht nach was süßem gerufen, Sprite getrunken 
Ciabattabrötchen, mit Lachs
Lactiv Vanillejoghurt


Wetter:
bewölkt bei 5°C, wollte Schwimmen gehen 

----------
So nun zu meinen Fragen:
Hab morgen in der Früh vor joggen zu gehen so ca. halbe Stunde (reicht für den Anfang, geht zeitlich länger nicht, wegen Schule)

wie hoch der Puls ?
oder sollte ich länger am Abend joggen gehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jampa (10. November 2003)

jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu (abba nich zu die 3 wüarstchen):

das Leben muss nicht so kompliziert sein: Iss Gesundes, was du brauchst und was dir schmeckt, und lass den Rest einfach weg. Schokolade & Co, Alk etc., zwischendurch dieses und das futtern ist doch im Grunde nur ne blöde Angewohnheit, wer braucht das wirklich? Man kann sich auch mal nen Apfel etc zwischendurch essen oder sonst was Gesundes. Sonst ziehst du dir ständig Fett, Zucker, Kalorien rein. Die Umgewöhnung ist wirklich nicht so schwierig, gewisse Sachen streichen wir einfach aus unseren (Fr)essgewohnheiten und lassen die Finger davon.

Kohlehydrate brauchst du, Spitze ist unser gutes altes Ackergold, das ist auch noch reichlich gesund (und die Dinger sind doch so günstig, da kannste dir sogar Bio leisten, da kannste sogar die Pelle dranlassen). Du musst auch das Gefühl haben, was gegessen zu haben und satt geworden zu sein, und da sind die "Füllstoffe", die ohne alle mögliche Fett etc. sind, richtig. Sonst "füllt" man sich leicht mit den anderen Sachen, die fettig oder süß sind und nur dick machen und meist auch nicht sonderlich gesund sind.

Das wichtigste ist IMHO sowieso die Bewegung, und wenn dir das Radln oder sonstwas auch noch Spaß macht, bist du doch eigentlich schon aus dem Schneider. Die ganzen Diäten sind doch nur kurzfristige Quälereien, die kein Mensch auf Dauer durchhält.

Bei all dem kann man nie genug trinken, aber wenns geht kein Piwa, sondern z.B. Apfelschorle, die ist besonders für uns "Sportler" genau das Richtige ... Ich find sie immer noch prickelnd ...

(Also, anderen gute Ratschläge zu geben, ist echt geil ...) 

nix für ungut und weiterhin viel Freude!


----------



## swe68 (10. November 2003)

@Reini,

ich bin morgens noch nie mit Pulsuhr gelaufen (das würde mich um die Zeit auch überfordern, dann auch noch eine Pulsuhr anzuziehen.. )
Schau einfach. welche Geschwindigkeit Dir gut tut. Ich laufe morgens aus Zeitgründen auch selten länger als 30 min (wg. Winterpokal werde ich jetzt wohl 40 machen  )


----------



## Renn Maus (10. November 2003)

10.11.03 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  
Training war heute keins. Bin dafür aber den ganze Tag hin und her geflitzt um einiges zu klären.
Aber das essen.....
Ich bekomms nicht hin!!!!!!!
Sacht mal: Wie kann ich mich davon ablenken Brot zu essen?
Das ist mein Tod, das Brot!    

 Ach ja 101kg   

Ich brauche nen Tip, wie ich mich vom lekceren schnell gemachten leichten Toastbrot und Brötchen fehrn halten kann


----------



## Mira (10. November 2003)

Brot mal selber backen...? , ist lecker...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2003)

da hilft nur eisener Wille ... muss doch zu schaffen sein ... besieg dich selbst  

ich hoff du sitzt nimmer im xc outfit aufm bike


----------



## Renn Maus (10. November 2003)

@olb: Doch!


----------



## Renn Maus (10. November 2003)

@all: Also im Moment schaue ich in etwa so aus,m wie auf dem Foto (ok, 4kg mehr hab ich jetzt), und viel kürzere Haare hab ich jetzt.
Bin der 2. von links


----------



## swe68 (10. November 2003)

Hi Renn Maus!

zum Thema essen:
Du hast geschrieben, es gibt für dich folgende Gründe, (zuviel) zu essen:

1. Essen aus langeweile
Die Langeweile geht nicht davon weg, dass Du isst. Essen ist nur eine mechanische Tätigkeit (naja, in Wirklichkeit schon mehr als das, aber nicht auf Langeweile bezogen). Die Langeweile bleibt!
2. Essen um unangenehme Arbeiten aufzuschieben
Die unangenehme Arbeit ist auch danach noch da, in vielen Fällen osgar noch schlimmer. Es nützt also gar nichts.
3. Essen aufgrund von Frust
Das ist eigentlich der schlimmste Grund, zu essen. Der Frust ist hinteher grösser, denn eigentlich "will" man ja gar nicht essen. Und auf der Waage tut sich nichts, ausser in die falsche Richtung. Das vergrößert den Frust noch mehr.

Es ist eine Kopfsache bei Dir! Das kannst Du mit ein bißchen Willensanstrengung in den Griff kriegen! Du machst soviel Sport, jetzt mach es Dir doch nicht selber schwer!


----------



## Melocross (10. November 2003)

siehst aber nicht aus wie 101kg!!
Naja wg. Toastbrot, versuch doch mal mit Knäckebrot (Finn Knäcke, is ganz gut) oder den Rice Snacks (vers. Sorten) und haben nicht ganz so viele Kalos.

weiterhin viel Glück, Renn Maus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (11. November 2003)

10.11.2003
3. Tag

Oje Essen sag ich diesmal nicht, war zu schlimm 
Sonst ja kein Training, man ich schaffs einfach nicht mit dem weg von fettigen/süßem Zeugs.

Naja wenigstens trink ich nur mehr Mineralwasser, oder 02.l Mineralwasser mit0,1l o.saft


-------------------------------------------------------------------

4. tag
11.11.2003

Naja mit dem Essen gings heute etwas besser aber auch nicht viel...

Früh.
Cinis Minis mit Milch, damit ich nicht in Versuchung komme noch schlimmeres zu essen

Vormittag, 0,,5l Mineralwasser

Mittag:
Käsestangerl (kleine Baguette mit Käse drüber)
Salzstangerl (das selbe nur mit Salz)
Wurstsemmel
1l Mineralwasser

Nachmittag:
paar Skittles (vielleicht kennt ihr die Dinger)
2Mandarinen

Abend:
Meine mutter hat kaiserschmarrn gemacht, aarrrgh, kann sie das nicht zu Mittag machen...*grml*

So ich geh mich jetzt mal wiegen...
...kg: naja wenigstens am selben Gewicht 110,8 aber noch immer zu viel 

Wiedermal kein training, bis 6 Schule, da ist es schwer mich nnoch aufzuraffen, ein Trainingspartner wäür super, der mich einfach rausschleift und schreit lauf/fahr.

---------------------------

Werde mir heute am Abend, endlich die Laufsachen rauslegen....Und morgen mal eine halben Stunde gehen, in der Früh, vielleicht machts ja Spaß.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. November 2003)

11.11.03 

Also Gewicht: 100,5kg.
Sport: Einsatzübung Feurerwehr

Also heute habe ich eine Art reisdiät angefangen. Aber ACHTUNG das ist eigentlich keine Diät. 
Sie ist als 1000kcal Diät ausgelegt. Da dies aber zu wenig ist, habe ich mir einfach gesagt, das ich die Mahlzeiten davon machen (meine Mutter  ) damit ich zu den essenszeiten etwas kalorienarmes leckeres aufm Tisch stehen habe. Die Portionen fallen aber größer aus als die homiopatischen vorgegebenen Mengen.
So, das ich auf 2000 bis max. 2500kcal am Tag komme.
Heute waren es 2500kcal.
Bei der Feurwehr hatten wir ne Übung mit der Kettensäge, also durchaus anträngend, wenn man wie wir 1,5 Stunden lang Bäume zersägt.
(ja, ja wir üben für die Herbststürme  )


----------



## rigger (11. November 2003)

also bei mir war das so das, wenn ich süssigkeiten gegessen hab kurzzeitig nen (Kick) gekriegt hab und mich danach total schlecht gefühlt hab, weil ich genascht hab. Habe dann auf süssigkeiten wenn möglichst verzichtet und hab mich dann sauwohl gefühlt weil ich den inneren schweinehund Überwunden hab!

P.S. abends vor der Glotze ruhig ma Situps und leigestütz machen dat bringts!!


----------



## swe68 (12. November 2003)

@ Reini

Du musst Dich einfach abends nochmal aufraffen, ein bißchen Joggen zu gehen, wenn Du es morgens nicht schaffst. Glaub mir, wenn du das ein-, zweimal gemacht hast, dann wirst du es nicht mehr missen wollen! Zumal Du dich ja stänidg schlecht fühlst.
Motivation: "Wenn ich joggen war, fühle ich mich viel besser"


@ Renn Maus

Mahlzeiten mit Reis  sind sicher gesund, pass aber auf, dass es nicht zu einseitig wird.
Bewegung bekommst du ja genug!


----------



## Deleted1315 (12. November 2003)

@RennMaus

du siehst echt nicht aus, als hättest du an die 100 kilo!
und du wirst das schaffen, nur solltest du dir einfach nicht zuviel vornehmen.

versuch nicht, dich in irgendwelche reisdiäten oder sonstiges reinzusteigern. 
versuch mal, einfach produkte auszutauschen - du sagst du isst toast, das ist doch alles nur weißmehl, kannst du ja vergessen! was schmeckt dir sonst noch so?

stell dir eine tabelle zusammen, was du gerne isst und gesund ist, und was ungesund ist. dann überlegst du dir, was du jeden tag so isst davon. du solltest einfach nach und nach immer weniger von den ungesunden essen.

ausserdem aufpassen, dass du dich wirklich ausgewogen ernährst, also echt nicht zu einseitig werden.

falls du voll auf süßgikeiten abfährst, dann zwing dich ca. 1 monat keine zu essen. die geschmacksnerven stellen sich nach einer zeit um, und das zeug schmeckt dir dann sowieso nicht mehr.

ich weiß, du kennst dich eh gut aus mit ernährung, aber wenns einem wer anderer noch mal sagt, dann hilfts meistens mehr.

also dann, ich glaub an dich, du machst das schon, 

lg,



Nox


----------



## Reini (12. November 2003)

12.11.2003
5tag

...
Essen:

Früh: wieder mal nix

Vormittag:
2 Mandarinen
3/4l Tee ungez.

Mittag:
Fleischkäsesemmel(brötchen) ...das schlimmste argh
1/4l Suppe
3/4l Tee ungez.

Nachmittag
2 Mandarinen
1 Banane
4 Karotten(Möhren) (bin drauf gekommen das die super sind bei langweile essen, weil sie gut schmecken, und schnell zu "machen"

Abend:
so komische tortillias(aber nicht dieses knabberzeugs) mit lachs....
------

Wollte heute früh laufen gehen, aber ich habe keine laufschuhe  meine mutter meinte sie waren kaputt und hat sie vor einiger zeit weggeworfen ahhhhhhh

Gefühlsstand:
Gut, habe heute mein Buch bekommen Allen Carr "Endlich Nichtraucher"
Auf einen Zug durchgelesen, und bis jetzt überzeugter Nichtraucher....

Bin recht gut drauf
Werd mich morgen auf Bike schmeissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (13. November 2003)

12.11.03 

Gewicht: 105,4kg
Sport: 30 min ExGA Laufen

Heute war ein toller Tag, in der Arbeit hatte ich eine Menge Spaß und ich habe mir in den Pausen nichts extra geholt.
zu Hause war ich dann schnell laufen, da ich noch nen wichtigen Anruf erwarte. 
Abends so 1,5 Stunden nach dem LAufen bekahm ich riesen Hunger.
UNd fast hätte ich mir Brötchen reingefiffen.
Aber ich konnte wiederstehen und habe nur 2 Äüfel und 2 Orangen gegessen.


----------



## swe68 (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nox _
> *@RennMaus
> 
> stell dir eine tabelle zusammen, was du gerne isst und gesund ist, und was ungesund ist. dann überlegst du dir, was du jeden tag so isst davon. du solltest einfach nach und nach immer weniger von den ungesunden essen.
> ...



Die Idee mit der Tabelle finde ich super. Und mit den Süßigkeiten hat Nox recht.  

@Reini

wie sieht es mit neuen Laufschuhen aus?


----------



## Keili (13. November 2003)

BBBBOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR!!

Da bekomm ich ja Ausschlag, wenn ich sowas lese!!!!
Erstmal sollte ich sagen, dass ich selbst am 15 Januar 03 beim Onkel Doktor seit langem mal wieder auf die WAge musste. Was ich da gesehen hab hat mir alles aus dem Gesicht fallen lassen. 115kg. 
Da hab ich beschossen, dass ich was ändern muss und ich habe fast alles geändert.

1. Essen: Selber kochen d.h. nichts fertiges kaufen sondern einzelne Zutaten. Beim kochen kann ich wesendlich besser bestimmen, was ich esse und ich muss mich nur beim Einkaufen unter Kontrolle haben. Was ich nicht da hab kann ich auch nicht essen!
Viel Obst im Haus ist auch Klasse. Das macht satt.
@Reini Sag deiner Mutter einfach das und wie du abnehmen möchtes und bitte sie dich zu unterstützen!

2. Sport: Wenn immer es möglich war bin ich geradelt, gelaufen oder (meine neue Sucht) geklettert.

Entgegen der bekannten Tips esse ich abends am meisten, weil ich nur dann die nötige Ruhe fürs kochen habe. Hat mit nicht geschadet. Ich halte seit September halte ich mein Gewicht bei 75-78kg und fühle mich pudelwohl. 
Sobald Ihr die ersten 10-15 Kilo runter habt fangen die Komplimente an und die motivieren wie nichts anderes. Also durchhalten!!!


----------



## Keili (13. November 2003)

Was ich noch vergessen habe:

Macht euch keinen Stress! Abnehmen braucht seine Zeit!!


----------



## Reini (13. November 2003)

Grüß euch.... =O)
Essen:

Früh:
Cini Minis mit Milch (immer wenn ich in der Früh Zeit habe)

Vormittag:
1/2l tee ungez.

Mittag:
Hot Dog
1/2l Sprite

Nachmittag:
nix kein, Hunger

Abend:
Chinesisch, Reis mit Hühnerstücken und Gemüse (wenig Fett)

------

Sport:
ca 1 Stunde Hockey, in der Schule

Gefühlszustand, gut, und geraucht hab ich auch keine...langsam immer stolzer =O)
Achjagewicht...gerade 110.3 kg

naja imerhin was *ggg*


----------



## Renn Maus (13. November 2003)

13.11.03 

Gewicht: 99,4
Sport: -

Heute war ein scheiß Tag in allen Belangen. 
Tagsüber in der Firma: Nix zu tun und der Chef war den ganzen Tag in der Halle und hat alle mit seiner schlechten Laune Terrorrisiert. Nichts desto Trotz mussten wir für ihn genug schleppen. Naja, Schicksal.
Aber wenigstens meine reisdiät eingehalten.
Aber Abends dann zwei Taost und ein paar Plätzchen gegessen. Werde morgen also nix abgenommen haben, zumal ich nicht Sport machen konnte, da ich auf nen sehr wichtigen Anruf gewartet habe, bis ich eben festgestellt habe, das mein Telefon kaputt ist  
Naja, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


----------



## Hellfish (14. November 2003)

Moin Rennmaus.

Ich klinke mich jetzt auch einfach mal ein und drücke Dir sämtliche Daumen, dass das mit dem gesunden Abnehmen bei Dir klappt! Und lass Dich von zwischenzeitlichen Rückschlägen nicht entmutigen!!
Auf dem Foto siehst Du bei weitem nicht so schlimm/dick aus, wie ich es nach Deinem Eingangsposting erwartet habe. 
Gegen die "Fressanfälle" hilft massig Obst, Obst und nochmal Obst. 
Und eins habe ich vor 'nen paar Tagen gemerkt: Wenn Du mal nen richtigen Japp nach Kartoffelchips hast und Dir unbedingt welche reinpfeifen musst: Fang bloß nicht mit den "Light-Chips" an. Da sind zwar 33% weniger Fett drin, aber sie schmecken nach nichts. Da futtert man 'ne Tüte leer und hat danach noch den gleichen Japp nach Chips. Dann lieber 'ne normale halbe Tüte.  Das mal nur so am Rande. 



> _Original geschrieben von Renn Maus _
> 13.11.03
> Gewicht: 99,4
> 
> ...


Und *das* klingt irgendwie komisch. Hast Du gestern nichts getrunken? Oder hast Du Durchfall?

Wie auch immer: *Du packst das!*


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2003)

Uuuuuups, das heist 100,4kg. War nen Tippfehler


----------



## metz41 (14. November 2003)

Wen ich noch abends hunger habe schnappe ich mir einpaar Äpfel so ca. fünf Stück. Die sind Süß und Sättigen.
Und versuche auch viel zu trinken(3-4 liter ) aber kein Alkohol.


----------



## Ippie (15. November 2003)

Hallo Renn Maus,

ich habe mit großem Interesse Dein Tagebuch verfolgt, da ich den gleichen Weg gehe wie Du. Ich habe am Anfang des Jahres 116 kg auf die Waage gebracht. Irgend wann wird es schwierig sich die Schuhe zu binden und jede schnelle Bewegung merkt man an der Luft. Ich habe mir am Anfang das Weight-Watchers Buch mit der Punktetabelle angeschaut und mal aufgeschrieben, welche Lebensmittel ich oft und gerne gegessen habe. Da stellte sich schnell heraus, dass ich nur (in meinen Augen)schlecht gegessen habe. Ein Beispiel: In der Gewichtsklasse über 100 Kilo darf man bei Weight-Watchers 32 Punkte essen. Eine Wagner-Pizza Supreme, die nur ein Abendessen war hatte schon 25 Punkte. Dazu morgens 2 Leberkäse-Brötchen und mittags ein Stückchen vom Bäcker. Das sind locker 40 Punkte und mehr. Und das auf ein paar Jahren gesehen (ohne Sport)= 116 Kilo. Und das bei körperlicher Arbeit. Bei einem Bürojob wären es wahrscheinlich schon 130 Kg gewesen. 
Ich habe bis heute 22 Kilo abgenommen. Mein Erfolg resultiert aus folgenden Faktoren. Viel Wasser trinken (min. 2L), wenig Alkohol (max. alle 2 Wo. 1 oder 2 Bier), mehr Obst oder Gemüse/Salat. Und natürlich Sport(3 - 4mal /Wo.). 
Aber das wichtigste ist die Reduzierung des Fettes in den Lebenmittel. Ich esse an 6 Tagen der Woche viel Geflügel, fettarme Wurst (100g - max.140 kcal. ), etc. und achte stark auf Kalorien und Fettgehalte. Einmal die Woche esse ich auch mal ungesunde Sachen (was das abnehmen betrifft)wie Pfannkuchen (mit meiner Tochter), Kuchen, Schweinebraten,  etc.! Das wichtigste ist das selbst kochen. Alle Fertigprodukte wie Knorrfix, Pizza haben viele versteckte Fette, die die Kalorienzahl schnell nach oben treiben. 
Aber trotzdem muß man sich auch mal was gönnen. Alles kann man nicht weglassen oder sich verbieten. Es soll ja auch noch etwas Spaß machen. Ich brauche auch mein Nutella-Brötchen etc. Aber halt nicht 2 cm dick. Man bekommt schnell das Gefühl dafür. 
Entscheidend ist auch nicht die Menge, die man ißt, sondern, das was man zu sich nimmt. Obst und Gemüse kann man zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit zu sich nehmen. Und das in rauhen Mengen.
Also hunger muß nicht sein. Jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit ist es natürlich ziemlich schwer abzunehmen, da auch der Körper gerne Reserven anlegen möchte, statt sie abzugeben. Aber Du mußt ja auch nicht in kürzester Zeit Dein Wunschgewicht erreichen. Ich will auch noch 14 Kilo runter, aber ich mach einfach so weiter. Ob es nächstes Jahr Frühling oder Sommer ist, ist mir egal, aber nicht das ich 14 Kg abnehmen möchte. 
Ein Tipp: Setze Deinem Körper nicht so unter Druck. Im Stress verliert man weniger Gewicht. 

Das soll hier keine Richtlinie sein, sondern meine eigenen Erfahrungen und Empfindungen!

Ich werde weiterhin Dein Tagebuch verfolgen

Gruß Ippie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (16. November 2003)

hallo rennmaus. mir geht es ähnlich wie dir und kämpfe mich aktuell mit ca. 105 kg durchs leben, aber es war schon viel schlimmer. ich hoffe, ich habe hier ein paar motivationshilfen, die dir auch helfen können.

1. du hast dir den speck nicht in 8 wochen angefuttert. also erwarte bitte nicht, ihn in 8 wochen wieder los zu sein.

2. nehme dir ein zielgewicht vor, aber mache keinen zeitplan dafür. stell dir vor, du musst 200 km laufen. laufe jeden tag, auch wenn du nur 500 m vorwärtst kommst. du kommst dennoch dem ziel näher. und wenn du mal einen umweg machst, der die strecke verlängert, verliere nicht das ziel aus den augen. es wird der tag kommen, und du bist am zielpunkt. du musst nur dran bleiben.

3. befasse dich nicht zuviel mit dem essen bzw. was du wann essen darfst. dadurch bist du in gedanken ja doch ständig mit essen beschäftigt. lenke dich ab, wenn ein anfall kommt. und löse dich von festen essenzeiten. esse, wenn du hunger hast, und wenn nicht, dann lass es sein.


4. wenn du meinst, es muss dieses brötchen sein, dann lege es dir raus und warte 10 minuten.  wenn du danach immer noch meinst, es müsste gefuttert werden, dann stell dir vor, wie du dich fühlst wenn du es gegessen hast. (viele grüsse von deinem schlechten gewissen). wenn du es jetzt schaffst, das gute stück wieder weg zu packen, dann sei stolz auf dich und du fühlst dich richtig gut. (viele grüsse von deinem guten gewissen) jetzt du hast wieder ein paar meter auf dem weg zu deinem ziel zurückgelegt.

5. wenn du sport machst, dann tu das, weil es dir spass macht. wenn du es nur tust, um schlanker zu werden, wirst du bald die lust verlieren.  der sport ist der booster dein gewicht zu reduzieren. du nimmst aber überwiegend von dem ab, was du nicht isst.

6. schmeiss die waage weg und nehme nen gürtel als massband.  wenn du viel sport machst, baust du muskulatur auf, und die ist schwerer als fett. d.h. dein körperfettanteil reduziert sich und du bist erfolgreich, aber die waage sagt dir genau das gegenteil und frustiert dich.  ausserdem schwank das gewicht von tag zu tag immer wieder, und den frust muss ich mir wirklich nicht geben. 

grüssis beetlechoose

p.s. ich kann essen was ich will, ich nehme einfach nicht ab


----------



## Rapunzerl (16. November 2003)

Finde ich klasse das die Rennmaus sich hier mit unser aller Problem beschäftigt , und auch selbst was dagegen für sich tun will . 

Meine kleine Geschichte fang vor ca. 5 Jahren an als ich auf die Waage trat , und ich mich fast  der Dreistelligen zahlenkombie näherte allerdings nur fast , 99 kilo hatte ich mir , in einer Beziehung  mit Freundin , und überhaupt  kein Sport angefressen , über die Jahre . Also nach Beziehungsende , bin ich  in meine Garage , da hatte ich noch einen alten Diamond Back Rahmen rumhängen . Ein gutes  Hardtail , das andere , was ich noch brauchte , bestellte ich mir aus der zeitschrift Bike . Gesagt getan , alles war da , ich schloss mich  in der garage ein , und nach zwei Stunden war das Bike fertig zusammengeschraubt . Von nun an , sah man mich , nur noch auf dem Bike , ein Kumpel mit seinem Hirsch ( Rotwild ) , nahm mich dann mal mit , nach Heidelberg auf den Königstuhl . ( Der Königstuhl ist ein Berg so ca. 600 M hoch ) ,  bis zur hälfte , schaffte ich es dann , aber weiter kam ich nicht und mein Kumpel , war weg  . Am Anfang war es sehr schwer für mich , ich Radelte so mit 24-26-28 sachen über die Strasse , und dass über monate , in die Firma 25 Kilometer einfacher weg , dann Mittags wieder nachhause , und  von Schwetzingen nach Heidelberg .  Den Königstuhl hoch so gut es eben ging , aber nach so ca. einem Jahr fuhr ich die strecke , Schwetzingen -> Heidelberg ( Königstuhl und wieder zurück nach Schwetzingen in ca 90 minuten . Und mein Gewicht sank von 99 kilo auf gute 71-73 kilo munter herunter . Natürlich aß ich auch weniger , und machte bis zu fünf stunden Sport täglich , das 7 tage die Woche , inklusive 5-6 Mountainbikerennen in dieser Zeit , das war ich einmal bis zu diesem verhängnissvollen tag . Ich war wieder unterwegs mit einem neueren Bike , je mehr man fährt dachte ich ein besseres Bike muss her , ein Votec C9 , also weiter und in richtung Heidelberg , rollte ich mit 35 sachen durch den Teroson Tunnel , und knallte dann mit dieser wucht , wegen einem Auto an eine Verkehrsstange an der ein Spiegel für Autofahrer hing . Naja dann war mal schluss für heute , fünf Rippenbrüche , ( das Bike blieb ganz ) und der spiegel kam auch noch herunter , gott sei dank einen halben meter neben mir , auf den boden . Dann zwei tage Intensievstation und nach einer woche wieder raus . Das erste was ich machte war gleich  ins Studio auf so ein Liegerad , die sucht nach fahren eben . Naja dann nach 3 tagen , wieder rein in die Klinik wegen komplikationen . Naja das ganze als Krankengeschichte so ca.3 monate , und seit dem , komm ich auch nicht mehr so richtig in fahrt mit dem Bike , allerdings bin ich jetzt auch schon seit wieder 3,5 jahren in einer festen Beziehung . Mittlerweile fahre jetzt wieder mit dem Bike in die Firma also 50 kilometer am tach und das dann 2-3 mal die Woche , aber es schmeckt auch alles sehr gut , mein aktuelles Gewicht liegt so bei 88 Kilo vor 3 monaten hatte ich noch 83 Kilo , wegen dem schönen Wetter , da saß ich dann wieder ein wenig mehr , auf dem Bike als sonst . Das war nun meine geschichte und ich kämpfe nun mit euch gegen die kilos ...........Kampf den Kilos


----------



## Erich.Sabbel (16. November 2003)

@Rennmaus:

15.10. - 98.5Kg
13.11. - 99.4Kg

Rennmaus Du schaffst das NIE! Weisst Du wieviel 15Kg sind, die Du abnehmen willst? Bis Frühjahr? Vergiss es! Auf diese Weise schaffst Du das im Leben nicht! Sorry wenn das hart klingt aber es ist nun mal Tatsache.

Wenn Du *wirklich* 15 (!) Kg bis Frühjahr abnehmen willst hilft nur noch ne Radikalkur. Maximal 1600 kcal pro Tag, kein einziges mehr, plus täglich ~1 Stunde lockeres (!!!) Rollen im GA1 Bereich. Vergiss Rennen oder Form, erst wird abgerissen bevor auf den Ruinen dann neu aufgebaut werden kann. Der Winter ist ideal dafür, Du musst schleichen und vor allem wenig, wenig, wenig fressen! Täglich etwa 80g-100g Eiweiss in Form von Magerquark 0.2% um den Muskelschwund (der nicht verhindert werden kann) in Grenzen zu halten. Die gehen natürlich in die kcal Berechnung mit ein. Weizenkleie rein mischen, das füllt den Magen und sättigt wenigstens eine Weile. Fett, Fleisch, Wurst, Käse und Süssigkeiten ABSOLUT tabu! Sport nicht übertreiben, eine Stunde reicht um den Kreislauf auf Trab zu halten. Keine Gewichte stemmen oder sonstigen Blödsinn, dicke Muckies an den Armen sind nur unnötiger Ballast die Du den Berg hoch schleppen musst. Für einen Hobbyradler ist das egal aber wenn man, wie Du, Rennen fahren will ein dickes No-No! Oder hast Du schon mal einen Profi mit dicken Armen gesehen? Mit dem Formaufbau beginnst Du dann im Frühjahr wieder wenn du abgespeckt hast. Alles andere bringt nichts. Ohne Hungern geht so viel in so kurzer Zeit nicht, wer was anderes behauptet lügt. Aber da musst Du durch wenn die 15 Kilo bis Frühjahr (wir haben bald Dezember!) wirklich Dein Ziel sind. Wie gesagt, klingt hart aber Du musst jetzt Prioritäten setzen! Entweder Du machst so weiter wie bisher und hast dann im Frühjahr wenig bis gar nichts abgenommen oder Du gehst den harten Weg und erreichst Dein Ziel.


----------



## Beetlechoose (16. November 2003)

> Keine Gewichte stemmen oder sonstigen Blödsinn, dicke Muckies an den Armen sind nur unnötiger Ballast die Du den Berg hoch schleppen musst.


 .

muskeln sind die fettverbrenner schlechthin.  wenn du ein muskelloses gerippe werden willst, dann mach nen hungerstreik bei wasser und trockenbrot. und bewege dich ja nicht, denn so baust du noch schneller muskeln und damit gewicht ab.

sorry, aber ohne veranlagung wird man den körperbau eines afrikanischen langstreckenläufers nie bekommen. die frage ist nur ob man ein muskelloses gerüst für die haut sein will, oder einfach nur in form kommen.

meine meinung - der beitrag war irgendwie voll daneben...


----------



## Moose (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Erich.Sabbel _
> *@Rennmaus:
> plus täglich ~1 Stunde lockeres (!!!) Rollen im GA1 Bereich. Vergiss Rennen oder Form, erst wird abgerissen bevor auf den Ruinen dann neu aufgebaut werden kann. Der Winter ist ideal dafür, Du musst schleichen und vor allem wenig, wenig, wenig fressen! Täglich etwa 80g-100g Eiweiss in Form von Magerquark 0.2% um den Muskelschwund (der nicht verhindert werden kann) in Grenzen zu halten. Die gehen natürlich in die kcal Berechnung mit ein. Weizenkleie rein mischen, das füllt den Magen und sättigt wenigstens eine Weile.
> ... Sport nicht übertreiben, eine Stunde reicht um den Kreislauf auf Trab zu halten. Keine Gewichte stemmen oder sonstigen Blödsinn, dicke Muckies an den Armen sind nur unnötiger Ballast die Du den Berg hoch schleppen musst.  *



Sorry, aber das ist auch meiner Meinung nach ABSOLUTER QUATSCH!!!
lockerer GA 1 Bereich???
Lies Dir mal alles zum Fettstoffwechsel durch, was nicht älter ist als 15 Jahre! Stichwort: Relative Fettverbrennung, Absolute Fettverbrennung, "afterburn effect", Growth Hormon release, testosteron etc. . 

Das die RennMaus die Kalorien weiter reduzieren sollte ist ganz klar, wenn er bis März 15 Kilo weghaben will.
Einfache Rechnung:
Für 15 Kilo Substanz musst Du ca 105 000 (ja, richtig gelesen) kcal MEHR verbrennen als Du zuführst.
Wenn die am ersten Marz weg sein sollen, dann hat er noch 100 Tage. Macht ganz grob 1000 kcal Defizit pro Tag!
Das kann man schaffen, ohne gar nichts mehr zu essen. Allerdings muss man sich echt mehr Gedanken machen darüber was und wieviel man isst.


----------



## Cook (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist auch meiner Meinung nach ABSOLUTER QUATSCH!!!
> ...



Ich schliess mich da mal an! Dass Muckis unnötiger Ballast sein sollen ist sehr hanebüchen. Mit was bewegt man sich denn?
Anstatt nur radikal auf Gewichtsverlust fixiert zu sein kann man auch parallel Muskeln aufbauen. Muskulatur ist auch schwerer als Fett, was zu falschen Folgerungen führen kann...
Ich halte bei der Rennmaus ein leichtes Krafttraining der grossen Muskeln (Rücken/Gesäss/Oberschenkel) für ein absolutes MUSS.

Gruss
Cook

@moose: nur 2 Punkte?


----------



## dubbel (17. November 2003)

ohne auf die frage einzugehen, ob muskulatur an den armen unnötig ist, oder ballast oder was auch immer: 

überlegt doch erst mal, wie viel muskulatur bis zum frühjahr aufgebaut werden kann... 
wenn er bis april 15 kg abnehmen will, dann würde selbst maximales muskelaufbautraining für die armmuskulatur absolut gesehen nicht viel ausrichten... 

die paar gramm.
pffft.


----------



## Reini (17. November 2003)

hmm
tjo leider ist des net einfach wenn man, so 5 kg pro monat verlieren will =O)

geht nur wenn du anfängst, da hab ich echt sauschnell gewicht verloren...aber warum jetzt nimer pf 

aber ein gürtel statt einer waage ist perfekt, weil man da wirklich was sieht...
---
letzten zweitage viiel zu viel 

---
mfg
Reini
ps.: Hab jetzt endlich lauchfschuhe, und werd mir morgen eine runde antun....


----------



## swe68 (17. November 2003)

Hallo Reini,

mit dem Gürtel hast Du recht.

Und - geh laufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (19. November 2003)

HEY RennMaus nicht nachlassen, immer schon deine Erfolge/Miserfolge posten.

wir wollen ja wissen was Sache ist.


----------



## Erich.Sabbel (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beetlechoose _
> *muskeln sind die fettverbrenner schlechthin.  wenn du ein muskelloses gerippe werden willst, dann mach nen hungerstreik bei wasser und trockenbrot. und bewege dich ja nicht, denn so baust du noch schneller muskeln und damit gewicht ab.*



Im Prinzip hast Du recht - wenn es um einen HOBBYFAHRER gehen würde, der rein zum Spass nach Feierabend oder am Wochenende ne Stunde zum Entspannen raus geht. Da ist nichts gegen zu sagen, ich treffe diese Leute fast jeden Tag (im Sommer, jetzt trauen die sich nicht mehr raus ;o)) auf meinen Trainingsfahrten.

Aber die Rennmaus (lest seine Postings vom Anfang doch noch mal durch!) ist ein LIZENZFAHRER (!) und will RENNEN fahren, steht also im Wettbewerb! Und er will nach eigenen Worten nicht immer nur die Lanterne Rouge abgeben sondern auch ganz gerne mal im vorderen Drittel landen.

Mit 100Kg wird das nichts. Sorry, so einfach ist das. Und dicke Arme sind optisch zwar schön und attraktiv, für einen LIZENZFAHRER, der RENNEN fährt aber nur totes Gewicht das ausserdem auch noch die Sauerstoffbilanz verschlechtert. Denn die Konkurrenz ist nicht so schwer und auch gut trainiert...

So, Rennmaus muss sich also entscheiden: Entweder er ist ein Hobbyfahrer wie oben beschrieben, dann ist es OK. ODER er will RENNEN konkurrenzfähig fahren und in seinem Sport erfolgreich sein, DANN muss er seinen Lebensstil und sein Training gründlich überdenken. BEIDES, 100Kg, Muckies wie Arnold und erfolgreicher Lizenzfahrer geht nicht. Es müssen Prioritäten gesetzt werden.

Auch MTB Sport ist nun mal in der Hauptsache immer noch Ausdauersport und Rennmaus profitiert ungemein von einem niedrigeren Körpergewicht wenn er erfolgreich sein will. Er muss ja nicht gleich zum Fliegengewicht mutieren und magersüchtig werden wie die Profis aber die 15 Kilo (besser 20) sind für ihn ein realistisches Ziel.

Klar, 15 Kilo kann man auch mit weniger radikalen als der von mir vorgeschlagenen Methode abspecken aber NICHT in der kurzen Zeit, die er sich selbst gesteckt hat. Ich bleibe dabei: Entweder er geht JETZT SOFORT den harten Weg oder er wird das ganze nächste Jahr wieder nur hinterherfahren und gefrustet sein. Was er JETZT über den Winter abspeckt, und sei es auch noch so hart, wird ihm das GANZE nächste Jahr zu gute kommen! Es ist einfach keine Zeit mehr für halbe Sachen, wenn er WIRKLICH 15 Kilo bis Frühjahr abspecken will (ruhig auch ein bisschen Muskelmasse an Oberkörper und Armen!) dann muss er JETZT SOFORT damit anfangen und den HARTEN Weg gehen! Ihm etwas anderes zu sagen ala "Du schaffst das schon, mach einfach so weiter", ist meiner Meinung nach unehrlich.



> *sorry, aber ohne veranlagung wird man den körperbau eines afrikanischen langstreckenläufers nie bekommen. die frage ist nur ob man ein muskelloses gerüst für die haut sein will, oder einfach nur in form kommen.*




Wer spricht hier vom Körperbau eines afrikanischen Ausdauerathleten? Von 100 Kilo auf 85, besser 80 hat REIN GAR NICHTS damit zu tun sondern ist ein realistisches Ziel das er in seinem Alter und bei seiner Körpergrösse mit ein bisschen Verstand und Disziplin ohne Probleme erreichen kann. Allein die kurze Zeit die ihm noch bleibt ist etwas unrealistisch. Er hätte schon ein halbes Jahr früher damit anfangen sollen. 

Und er will nicht nur "einfach in From kommen" sondern ist ein Lizenzfahrer der Rennen (!) wettbewerbsfähig bestreiten will. Das ist ein grosser Unterschied!



> *meine meinung - der beitrag war irgendwie voll daneben... *



Finde ich nicht. Ich denke Rennmaus macht sich selbst was vor. Und jemand muss ihm das sagen.

Weisst Du was meiner Meinung nach sein grösstes Problem ist? Er will eigentlich gar nicht richtig abnehmen. Er sagt sich selbst immer nur "Ich MUSS abnehmen wenn ich Rennen fahren will, ich MUSS abnehmen,..." Aber er ist nicht mit ganzer Seele dabei. Und abnehmen fängt im Kopf an. Solange Rennmaus also nicht abnehmen WILL (erkennst Du den Unterschied?) wird es nie klappen...


----------



## Moose (19. November 2003)

Täglich 60 Minuten im lockeren GA 1 Bereich sind aber trotzdem KEIN REZEPT um anzunehmen! Die maximale Fettverbrennung liegt höher!
Das ist nicht der harte Weg, das ist einfach nur zu wenig!
Durch intensives Training baust Du nicht unbedingt sofort Muskeln auf, auch nicht durch das richtige Krafttraining.

Kalorien reduzieren muss er.
Wenn er nächstes Jahr Rennen fahren will, dann muss er aber auch mehr als lockeres GA 1 Training machen.


----------



## GummiUnten (19. November 2003)

Hi!

Hab mir mal so einiges durchgelesen hier. Da wird echt kreuz und quer geschossen, was Tipps anbelangt - ziemlich chaotisch, das ganze!

Aber was mich mal interessieren würde, Rennmaus: hast du hier eigentlich schon mal genauere Details über deinen Trainingsplan (auch mittel- und langfristig) sowie Trainingsfortschritte veröffentlicht? Würd mich mal interessieren...


Glück auf!
Robert


----------



## Reini (19. November 2003)

Jaaa
ich habs geschafft, ich war laufen Juuhuuuuuu =O), und das in der Früh
Habs ganz leicht übertrieben, und spüraufeinmal meine Oberschenkel, aber das is sicherlich nur deswegen weil ich gar nicht jogge....aber habe es vor morgen wieder zu tun, ist einfach nur ein wahnsinn und taugt mir, überhaupt in der früh....

mfg
Reini

ps.: essen könnte ein bissl gesünder sein...aber das schaff ich auch noch....


----------



## swe68 (20. November 2003)

Siehst Du Reini,
hab ich ja gesagt, morgens ist das toll!
Wenn ich nicht die letzten 2 Nächte mit  je 1 Stunde Mückenjagd (ja,im Nov.) zugebracht hätte, wäre ich auch laufen gewesen...
 

WO IST DIE RENNMAUS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Erich.Sabbel _
> ...Und dicke Arme sind optisch zwar schön und attraktiv, für einen LIZENZFAHRER, der RENNEN fährt aber nur totes Gewicht das ausserdem auch noch die Sauerstoffbilanz verschlechtert. Denn die Konkurrenz ist nicht so schwer und auch gut trainiert...
> ...100Kg, Muckies wie Arnold und erfolgreicher Lizenzfahrer geht nicht.


würdest du mir bitte mal vorrechnen, wieviel muskelmmase in gramm man bis april aufbauen kann?
von wieviel ballast bzw. totem gewicht redest du?


----------



## noFlooder (20. November 2003)

Sorry, wenn ich den Thread missbrauchen muss,
aber hat wer einen Link zu dieser .at Seite eines Sportmediziners, auf der sehr viel über Fettverbrennung ect steht. Stand hier auch wo mal im Board.


----------



## Moose (20. November 2003)

http://gin.uibk.ac.at/home/moosburger-ka/ 

Such doch einfach mal auf dem Internet!
Ich habe hier noch 25 Links von guten Artikeln über den Fettstoffwechsel, habe aber leider keine Zeit ... .


----------



## noFlooder (20. November 2003)

thx,
genau die Site hatte ich gesucht.
Google hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (24. November 2003)

ich komm von meinen 11% körperfettanteil irgendwie auch nit runter *verzweifel*


----------



## theBikeMike (24. November 2003)




----------



## Rapunzerl (24. November 2003)

Hallo Rennmaus wo bist Du , ich seh nichts , man liest nichts was ist nur aus dem guten Vorsatz geworden und dabei hat das neue Jahr noch nicht einmal angefangen , hehe also dann mfg Marco


----------



## theBikeMike (24. November 2003)

Serv's Rennmaus!

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du den Thread noch erfolgst und evlt. abgemeldet als Besucher ins Forum reinschaust, daher mein Tipp:


Sch*** aufs XC-Fahren und die Ernährungsprotokolle, bringt - außer du wirst durch äußere Umstände vom www ferngehalten - eh nix.

Fang einfach an zu trainieren, geh laufen und biken wenn's dich freut, aber halt schon regelmäßig was, nur ohne Stress und Druck und iss halt das, was dir schmeckt.

Primär kommts mMn eh nur darauf an, dass du fahren gehst, dann löst sich das ganze über kurz oder lang von selbst.

Sieh nicht das Gewicht als das Problem an, sondern versuch einfach, wieder Freude am Biken bzw. am Sport allgemein zu finden. Wenn du nur des Abnehmens willen Sport betreibst, wird's wohl eh nix werden.

Kannst ja auch andere Sachen ausprobieren, Tennis, Badmington, Krafttraining, Skilanglauf,.... Gibt so viele gute Sportarten, die wirklich Spaß machen.

Hab' im Sommer auch fast die Freude am Biken verloren, weil dauerhaft im Übertraining uä. und halt nix mehr gegangen ist, drum seh ich's jetzt nimmer so verbissen.

Find einfach zurück zum Sport, es lohnt sich, das weißt du wahrscheinlich aber eh selber


Und mal ehrlich, getunte Autos sind ja wohl wirklich nicht das Wahre, da ist dein Alk-Konsum schon sinnvoller   Ok, mal wieder im Ernst. Du brauchst dich ja nicht entscheiden, den Sport entweder als Asket oder gar nicht zu betreiben, man kann auch trainieren UND am Wochenende was trinken gehen. Natürlich nicht das Optimum, aber wen kümmert's.

Ach ja, schreib halt einfach in den Thread, wie's dir geht, auch wenn's ned so toll läuft.

Du siehst, dass es eigentlich viele Leute wirklich interessiert und zwar nicht aus Spannerei, ob du nun versagst oder ned, sondern einzig und allein, weil sie dir helfen wollen.

Kannst dich auch gern per PM melden, wenn du den Thread meiden solltest.

Schlusswort: Nimm dir aber bitte nicht vor, erst wieder zu posten, wenn du 5kg oder so unten hast, denn wenn das nicht klappt, dreht sich die Gewichtsspiralle nur noch weiter hoch und du wirst noch unzufriedener.


Vielleichts hat's was gebracht
tBM


----------



## Mira (25. November 2003)

Ic habe den thread bis hierher verfolgt und kann Euch vielleicht eine Erklärung dafür liefern, daß Rennmaus sich lange nicht mehr gemeldet hat.
Ich ahnte es, wollte aber am Anfang nicht schwarzmalen und ihn und andere wohlmöglich demotivieren oder ihn vielleicht sogar vorverurteilen.

Rennmaus, Du darfst Dich ruhig provoziert fühlen:
Ich sage nicht direkt wie Erich.Sabbel daß Du nicht abnehmen WILLST; daß zu tun ohne eine annährend plausoble Erklärung wäre dreist über jemanden, der sich hier doch viel Mühe gibt und den man ansonsten nicht kennt.

Aber es ist doch so, daß Du Dich einer extremen strengen Selbstkontrolle unterziehst (Kalorien zählen etc.). Sicherlich gibt es Leute, die so eine Selbstdisziplin besitzen, daß wirklich effektiv durchzuhalten. Aber, und Deine Abstinenz gibt mir recht, eben doch nur wenige. 

Was ich sagen will, und daß unterscheidet mein Statement von der Erich.Sabbels, Du hast Dir solche Ziele und solch einen Weg dorthin ausgesucht, dessen Erreichung von Anfang an zweifelhaft war. Ich sage nicht, daß Du das bewußt, also extra gemacht hast. 
Vielleicht bist Du aber einmal ehrlich zu Dir selber und fragst Dich, ob Du die gesteckten Ziele und Wege zu Erreichung nicht absichtlich (unbewußt, natürlich) zu hoch angesetzt hast?
Denn sei wirklich mal ehrlich, jeden Tag monatelang Kalorien zählen und aufzuschreiben, um nur einen Punkt zu nennen, daß erfordert doch fast unmenschliches. 
Worauf ich hinaus will - zu sagen ich möchte das und das machen, dann aber Mittel und Wege zu nehmen, die so nicht lange effektiv durchzuhalten sind, schließlich zu scheitern und wieder am Punkt Null (oder -Null) steht, dahinter steht manchmal auch ein Konzept. Denn Du hast allen bewiesen, daß Du es (wieder) nicht geschafft hast (siehste!), weil Du es nicht gekonnt hast. Jetzt hast Du endlich die Legitimation der Aussenwelt, so wie bisher weiter zu machen. Ja, vielleicht sind es manchmal doch eher die Wünsche und Anforderungen der Aussenwelt, die den Willen etwas zu ändern manipulieren (was häufig ja auch erwünscht oder positiv ist)...

Ich hoffe Du hast verstanden, daß ich nicht sage, Du willst gar nichts ändern. 
Ich sage, sei ehrlich zu Dir selbst. Schätze Dich selber ein, ohne eine Unterforderung aber auch natürlich ohne Überforderung wie jetzt. Und dann suche die Mittel und Wege aus, die das Risiko aufzugeben (also zu Scheitern), minimieren. 

Tja, wie gesagt ich kenne Dich nicht. Vielleicht trifft meine Interpretation ja auf Deine Situation zu, vielleicht auch nicht...


----------



## Moose (25. November 2003)

RENN MAUS !

Keiner nimmt Dir das übel, wenn Du einfach Mensch bist!
Du bist auch kein Versager - Du hast Dir nur zuviel vorgenommen, oder?

Du schaffst es trotzdem.

Wäre nett, wieder von Dir zu hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tladnuttef (25. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin rein zufällig auf dieses Forum gestossen, und habe mich sehr gefreut dass es so viele Leidensgenossen gibt
die ständig abnehmen wollen und es nicht schaffen. Ich nehm seit 20 Jahren ab (im Geiste) und habe bis auf wenige Ausnahmen
jedes Jahr zwei bis drei Kilo zugenommen. Der Grund ist klar: Zuviel Essen, zu viel Alkohol, zu wenig Bewegung.
Ich mache seit sehr langer Zeit (Jahre) Aufzeichnungen über meine zugeführten Kalorien und kann deshalb sehr gut meinen
Verbrauch einschätzen. -Aber eben nur schlecht kontrollieren.
Einige die nach der Rennmaus ihre Aufzeichnungen posten wollten sind auch spurlos verschwunden, niemand scheint es durchzuhalten.
Deshalb versuche ich das jetzt auch noch, möglicherweise motiviert das ja den Rennmäuserich und die anderen auch wieder mitzumachen.
Deshalb jetzt kurz meine Daten: 104,0kg (scheint das übliche zu sein) Bauchumfang 110cm (an der fettesten Stelle) bei 179cm
lächerlicher Körperhöhe. Mein BMI sagt ich wäre behandlungsbedürftig fettsüchtig, aber der BMI ist eben der gleiche Schmarrn
wie alle anderen Einheitsformeln.

Oh, ist es wirklich schon so spät wer hat an der Uhr gedräht?... ich komm wieder keine Frage.

Schöne Grüße aus München


----------



## Reini (26. November 2003)

ich sollt ja auch wieder reinschauen...

ich wieder mehr, ich schaffs fasst gar nicht das sich das einfach ins hinr brennt, aber ich hab mir kein ziel gesetzt dadurch, sag ich einfach so das es jetzt aber morgen wieder besser geht.

So das laufen ist bei mir so eine Sache, wobei ich jetzt einfach öfters trialen war, was mir aber an Kondition NULL bringt...

Ich brauch einen Trainingspartner....

Huhu, an alle Wiener die im 22. wohnen, wo seit ihr....


----------



## theBikeMike (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *Huhu, an alle Wiener die im 22. wohnen, wo seit ihr.... *


im * Bikeboard *


----------



## Tladnuttef (27. November 2003)

Schade dass so viele bei all den guten Vorsätzen so schnell aufgeben. Ich werde jedenfalls hier weiter meine Erfolge schreiben, auch wenns keine Sau interessiert. Mal schaun wie lange ich das dann durchhalte....
Jedenfalls habe ich in zwei Tagen bereits 2kg Wasser verloren. Das ist bei mir immer so, wenn ich von durchschnittlich 3200kcal/d auf 2200 reduziere, dann scheint das einen Entwässerungseffekt zu haben.
Kennt das auch jemand?


----------



## swe68 (27. November 2003)

Schreibt ruhig weiter, ich schau rein.  

@ Reini

Warum klappt das nicht mit dem Laufen?


----------



## theBikeMike (27. November 2003)

Jep, is' logisch, weil ua auch deine Glykogenreserven schrumpfen (2gr Wasser pro gr Glykogen), daher hier schon mal ein bissl was rausgeholt.

Und ein leerer(er) Darm macht auch "ein bissi" was aus


----------



## Crazy Eddie (27. November 2003)

so bitter das klingt: magen-darmgrippe und viel stress auf der uni und den ganzen tag nix essen baut gewicht schnell ab. so wars bei mir. in einer woche von 65 auf 61 kg runter. allerdings fühle ich mich momentan, also wieder gesund, ungestresster und mit regelmäßigen mahlzeiten, sauwohl. also achte ich drauf, weniger fett zu mir zu nehmen als früher und mich endlich mal so gesund zu ernähren wie es zu meinem trainingsaufwand passt, um den körperfettanteil mindestens zu halten oder zu senken. gewicht interessiert mich jetzt weniger, dürfen gern noch ein zwei kilo muskeln mehr sein...
außerdem läuft mein anti-viren-programm "immun 2.0" nach dem mandelentfernungs-update im sommer wieder stabil und mein stundenplan ist so geil, als hätte da jemand auf meinen trainingsplan geachtet -> nächste saison wird sehr geil!

aber egal, ob ihr 20kg oder 200g abnehmen wollt, ich drück euch die daumen. nur nicht entmutigen lassen!


----------



## Reini (27. November 2003)

Das mit dem Laufen kommt für mich wenn nur in der Früh zu Geltung weil am Abend, in letzer Zeit bissl trialen bin, oder einfach mich nicht ermutigen lass, laufen zu gehen

Und in der Früh das frühere aufstehen, meistens wirds ein Schlag auf den Wecker und weiter schlafen....

Am besten wär so ein kleiner Kübel mit Wasser der mir dann ins Gesicht gescüttet wird...


----------



## swe68 (28. November 2003)

Leg Dir die Joggingklamotten neben das Bett. Und zwar vollständig. Am Vorabend sagst Du Dir vor, dass Du, wenn der Wecker klingelt, ein Teil nach dem anderen anziehst.  
Das sollte wirken. Wenn ich die Klamotten erst zusammensuchen muss, schaffe ich das auch seltenener.
Im Moment hätte ich morgens soviel Zeit und kann nicht, weil ich mal wieder das Innenband im Fuss überdehnt habe  , naja, ich habe es ja auch monatelang ignoriert. Morgen will ich wieder, mal schauen, was das Band sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tladnuttef (1. Dezember 2003)

Wenn das Wochenend' nicht wär,
wär ich nicht so schwer...

oder:

Wär das Wochenende nicht,
hätt' ich weniger Gewicht!

Trotzdem geht es weiter.

Fettarme Grüsse von einem der NICHT aufgibt!!!


----------



## schaengel (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tladnuttef _
> *Fettarme Grüsse von einem der NICHT aufgibt!!! *



He, Leute, 'mal nicht so gehässig!

Im Grunde gebe ich Erich.Sabbel recht: wenn man 15kg in wenigen Monaten abnehmen will, darf man nicht kleckern, sondern man muss klotzen.

ABER: jemandem, der sich trotz aller Bemühungen schwer tut, zu sagen es sei alles nur auf mangelnden Willen zurückzuführen, ist so, als würde man jemanden von einer Steilwand schubsen und dann schulterzuckend feststellen, dass er wohl schon fliegen würde, wenn er denn wirklich WOLLTE.

Bei alledem - wenn ich mir so die Resonanz auf das, was die Rennmaus da angestoßen hat so ansehe - stellen sich doch mehrere Fragen:

1. Wo kommt diese Abnehm-Hysterie überhaupt her?
2. Warum will (möchte) ich überhaupt abnehmen?
3. Wieviel soll's denn sein?
4. wann will ich mein Ziel erreicht haben?
5. Und was passiert danach?

In diesem Sinne,
viele Grüsse von einem Leidensgenossen!


----------



## $ucker (1. Dezember 2003)

Also....hab gestern kurz mit der renn maus über icq gebrabbelt....hab ihn natürlich hierauf angesprochen....raus kam dies hier..

"Naja was soll ich sagen. Hatte irgendwie keine Lust, und hionzu kommt, das ich sehr wenig Zeit am PC hatte, da im Moment bei mir sehr viel Stress is. War ja auch ewig nich tmehr in ICQ drin, deswegen. Naja, Gewicht hält sich und der Ruhepuls ist dank regelmäßigem Training 10 Schläge runter gegangen. Also ich merke in der Richtung fortschritte. Naja, werde heute Abend wieder schreiben. Versprochen. Hatte diese Woche das 1. mal nur 2x Zeit für Sport. Aber sosnt war in der Hinsicht alles klasse. Nursessen ist immernoch nen Problem"


....ich werd ihn wieder ansprechen, wenn er wieder icq anmacht!!!


----------



## noFlooder (1. Dezember 2003)

Das wird Rennmaus schon irgendwie schaffen.

Bei mir hält sich's momentan in der Waage (haha, Wortspiel  )
Wenn nur die scheis* Plätzchen nich wären


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von noFlooder _
> *
> Wenn nur die scheis* Plätzchen nich wären  *



Ich backe sie selber, dann hab ich anschließend keinen Appetit mehr drauf und verschenke sie alle....


----------



## schaengel (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> *
> ...und verschenke sie alle.*



Schenkst Du mir auch welche? Ach ne, bin ja auf Diät. Sowas Dummes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tladnuttef (2. Dezember 2003)

Das mit dem Plätzchenbacken hat was, mußte ich am Samstag auch machen. Und siehe da ich kann die Teilchen nicht mehr sehen.  Komisch ist nur, wenn ich die Plätzchen verschenken will dann möchte die auch keine/r haben. Ob die alle auf Diät sind? Oder sind es die Plätzchen?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## swe68 (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tladnuttef _
> *Das mit dem Plätzchenbacken hat was, mußte ich am Samstag auch machen. Und siehe da ich kann die Teilchen nicht mehr sehen.  Komisch ist nur, wenn ich die Plätzchen verschenken will dann möchte die auch keine/r haben. Ob die alle auf Diät sind? Oder sind es die Plätzchen?
> Fragen über Fragen... *



Vielleicht sind einfach zuviele Menschen unterwegs, die Plätzchen verschenken... 
Oder es ist noch niemand in Weihnachtsstimmung, wäre kein Wunder bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Rapunzerl (2. Dezember 2003)

...................vom Thema hier ab , Plätzchen hier und da iss doch schei.. egal finde ich der Sie essen will soll dies tun aber ich dachte hier will wer GROSS abnehmen von dem man nichts mehr liest und auch nicht mehr sieht . Naja vielleicht liegt die Rennmaus ja wieder unter dem Auto und schraubt und der Wagenheber liegt auf ihm und er kann von alleine nicht mehr rauskommen und liegt da jetzt schon über eine Woche und irgendwann wird er gefunden und wiegt nur noch ein paar kilo . Naja Spass muss sein aber find es nicht so doll , das der sich nicht mehr meldet , vielleicht sollt man an SAT 1 schreiben " Bitte melde Dich " also dann schönen Feiernabend Euch noch


----------



## theBikeMike (2. Dezember 2003)

*DAS* bringt aber auch nix


----------



## gosy (3. Dezember 2003)

ich glaubs er schaffts einfach net wirkt so unmotiviert kenn  leute die haben 2 jobs und trainingen täglich weil sie es wollen und es schaffen weil sie dran glauben


----------



## swe68 (3. Dezember 2003)

Er wird es schon schaffen. Nur mit diesem Thread hat er sich natürlich erheblichem Druck ausgesetzt. Das würde ich vielleicht auch nicht auf Dauer durchhalten.
Was machen eigentlich die anderen Abnehm-Willigen?


----------



## Tladnuttef (4. Dezember 2003)

Ja genau, was machen eigentlich die anderen?
Ich für meinen Teil nehm die ganze Zeit schon ab, verlier aber kaum an Gewicht ;-)
Aber im Ernst: Es geht halt sehr sehr zäh. Und deshalb ist einfach Geduld und Ausdauer angesagt. Müßten doch die Radler alle haben die Ausdauer. Und je älter ich werde desto "schwerer" wird es. Aber ich kann wirklich nicht erwarten alles was ich in 10 Jahren falsch gemacht habe innerhalb von ein paar Wochen wieder zurecht zu rücken. 
Soll übrigens garnicht so besonders gesund sein das schnelle Abnehmen, da viele Schadstoffe die im Fett gespeichert sind zu schnell mobilisiert werden und den Körper regelrecht vergiften können.
Und überhaupt, was macht es schon wenn ich zwischendurch mal ein paar Tage zuviel esse. Ich hab dann halt ein paar Tage verloren aber nicht das ganze Vorhaben. Kommen Motivationsprobleme dazu dann denke ich darüber nach warum ich das überhaupt mache. Dabei fallen mir tausend Gründe ein und ich versuche zu visualisieren. Ich denk mir z.B. einen schönen Maitag und versuche mich zu fühlen: Einmal fett wie ich gerade bin und einmal so wie ich es gerne hätte. Das funktioniert auch bei mir nicht immer, aber immer öfter denn das braucht Übung. Autogenes Training kann auch dabei helfen, aber auch hier ist Geduld gefragt - das kommt alles nicht über Nacht.

Schöne Grüße und laßt euch einfach nicht demotivieren.


----------



## schaengel (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tladnuttef _
> *Und überhaupt, was macht es schon wenn ich zwischendurch mal ein paar Tage zuviel esse. Ich hab dann halt ein paar Tage verloren aber nicht das ganze Vorhaben. Kommen Motivationsprobleme dazu dann denke ich darüber nach warum ich das überhaupt mache. Dabei fallen mir tausend Gründe ein und ich versuche zu visualisieren. Ich denk mir z.B. einen schönen Maitag und versuche mich zu fühlen: Einmal fett wie ich gerade bin und einmal so wie ich es gerne hätte. Das funktioniert auch bei mir nicht immer, aber immer öfter denn das braucht Übung. Autogenes Training kann auch dabei helfen, aber auch hier ist Geduld gefragt - das kommt alles nicht über Nacht.
> *



Da ist 'was dran! Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich immer dann "Startschwierigkeiten" habe, wenn ich nur an das endgültige Ergebnis (z.B. 10kg weniger) denke und wie schwer das wohl wird. Habe ich dann endlich den Biss, fange es an und mache es richtig, dann stellt sich bei mir schon nach -3kg ein Hochgefühl ein. Also, der Weg ist das Ziel. So weit die Theorie. Für mich wird es aber immer dann heikel, wenn ich 'mal von meinem Weg - auch nur für einen Tag - abweiche. Danach wieder konsequent sein Ziel aufzunehmen ist schon hart. Aber das ist eben, wie Du schon sagst, eine Motivations-Aufgabe (Probleme gibt es ja angeblich nicht. Oder die haben nur die Schwachen (Vorsicht! Ironie!)). Das mit dem Visualisieren finde ich interessant!


----------



## swe68 (4. Dezember 2003)

Visualisieren:
Hab ich ganz vergessen, dass ich das oft mache.
Ich muss zwar nicht abnehmen, habe das aber im Kampfsport gelernt. Ich wende das auch im sonstigen Leben an, gerade um mich zu etwas zu motivieren, zu dem ich sonst keine Lust hätte oder das ich aus sonstigen Gründen nicht tun würde. Das klappt oft sehr gut. Wenn ich zum Beispiel zu faul zum Biken bin, stelle ich mir die Ruhe im Wald vor, sehe mich auf meinem schönen Bike, die Strecke, die ich fahren will und schon sitze ich drauf.


----------



## spOOky fish (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> *Visualisieren:
> Hab ich ganz vergessen, dass ich das oft mache.
> Ich muss zwar nicht abnehmen, habe das aber im Kampfsport gelernt. Ich wende das auch im sonstigen Leben an, gerade um mich zu etwas zu motivieren, zu dem ich sonst keine Lust hätte oder das ich aus sonstigen Gründen nicht tun würde. Das klappt oft sehr gut. Wenn ich zum Beispiel zu faul zum Biken bin, stelle ich mir die Ruhe im Wald vor, sehe mich auf meinem schönen Bike, die Strecke, die ich fahren will und schon sitze ich drauf.  *



ich wusste zwar nicht das sowas mit einem fachausdruck abgedeckt ist, aber so mach ichs auch. anstatt mir die kälte vorzustellen die mir langsam in die schuhe und sonstwohin kriecht, bevorzuge ich dann den verschneiten wald, die frische luft und die ruhe im wald bei meinen illuminationen .

und dann gibts ja auch noch den winterpokal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> *...stelle ich mir die Ruhe im Wald vor, sehe mich auf meinem schönen Bike, die Strecke, die ich fahren will und schon sitze ich drauf.  *



Wenn ich zu faul zum Biken bin, stelle ich mir die Ruhe auf dem Sofa vor, die Chips, die ich essen will und schon sitze ich vor dem Kühlschrank...

Was stimmt an diesem Bild nicht  ?


----------



## swe68 (4. Dezember 2003)

@ Spooky Fish

jaja, Winterpokal, der treibt mich momentan auch an. Morgen gehe ich wieder in den Wald - Punkte sammeln  



> _Original geschrieben von schaengel _
> *
> 
> Wenn ich zu faul zum Biken bin, stelle ich mir die Ruhe auf dem Sofa vor, die Chips, die ich essen will und schon sitze ich vor dem Kühlschrank...
> ...



 
Willst Du Biken oder auf die Couch?
Wenn Dich der Wald nicht lockt, dann visualisiere Dir vielleicht, wie gut Du Dich nach dem Biken fühlst....


----------



## Türklinke (4. Dezember 2003)

Rennmaus, wo warst du denn am Di.?!?!?!?!?!


ES war LAUFTRAINING!!!!!!!!!!!!


Direkt mal breittretten


----------



## schaengel (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> [BWenn Dich der Wald nicht lockt, dann visualisiere Dir vielleicht, wie gut Du Dich nach dem Biken fühlst.... [/B]



Das war Ironie  ! Ich geh' heut abend noch auf die Rolle - auch ohne Winterpokal.

Es ist kaum zu glauben, womit man(n) sich verrückt machen kann: gestern abend hatte ich Gewissensbisse, weil ich ans Schlemmen GEDACHT habe! Isses denn zu glauben!?

In diesem Sinne - horrido!


----------



## swe68 (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schaengel _
> *
> 
> Das war Ironie  ! .....
> ...



Ich habe gehofft, dass Du es nur ironisch meintest - aber heutzutage weiss man ja nie..... 
Nicht nur mann macht sich gerne verrückt....glaub mir....


----------



## schaengel (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich frag mich, wo die ganzen Abnehmwilligen sind. Oder hat Euch die Vorweihnachtszeit übermannt/-fraut  ?

Ach ja, war mit den Kollegen neulich auf'm Weihnachtsmarkt und hab brav sämtlichen Alkohol gemieden. Dafür weiss ich jetzt, wie scheusslich Fliederbeerpunsch (warum heisst der Punsch, wenn der garantiert ohne Alkohol war???) schmeckt (wuerg). Dafür ging die Tour noch weiter durch die Altstadt - bis 3 Uhr morgens. Leute, DAS ist hart, wenn man das stocknüchtern mitmacht...


----------



## swe68 (8. Dezember 2003)

@ Schaengel

es ist aber als Anschauungsunterricht mal ganz interessant....schließlich benimmt man sich ja sonst genauso!  

Wobei wir jetzt drüber streiten können, ob dieser Fliederbeerpunsch unbedingt weniger Kalorien hat als Alkohol...

natürlich ist es generell gut, auf Alkohol zu verzichten....  
(ok ich trinke gerade Bier)


----------



## schaengel (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> [BWobei wir jetzt drüber streiten können, ob dieser Fliederbeerpunsch unbedingt weniger Kalorien hat als Alkohol...
> [/B]



Was? Wie??? Fliederbeerpunsch hat Kalorien  ??? Etwas, was so gräßlich schmeckt!? Ich muß das 'mal überprüfen. Aber andererseits... hab' seit dem ja wieder abgenommen  Also, was soll's!

Übrigens: ich benehme mich immer! So besoffen kann ich nicht sein, dass ich nicht mehr weiß was ich sage, oder ich mich am nächsten morgen nicht mehr erinnere... 

Also


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Google _
> *Hey Rennmaus
> 
> Du schaffst das doch locker !!! Du bist noch keine 20 !! Hau rein, nehme ab, holle Dir deine Power und bleibe für immer und ewig dabei !!!!! Das ist das Beste was Du machen kannst. Nur so wirst Du auf Dauer einen Ausgleich zu Deinem nicht immer gut verlaufenen und stressfreien Leben haben.
> ...



Hei,

wollte nochmal  meine Eingebung, die ich ziemlich am Anfang des Beitrages brachte, zur Erinnerung rufen.....

Wenn man nicht die richtige Einstellung zu sich und zu seinem Körper gefunden hat, schafft man das mit dem Diäten nie !! Vielleicht einmal im Jahr hat man den Erfolg einige Kilos abzunehmen, die sich aber schnell in Fettzunahme wieder potenzieren. Ich diäte schon seit dem ich 13 Jahre bin. Jedes Jahr ein bißchen mehr zugenommen und wieder mehr abnehmen müssen. In den ganzen Jahren hatte ich nie die richtige Einstellung gefunden, nämlich nach der Diät weiterhin bewußt essen und bewegen. Und die Diät nicht zu ehrgeizig anzugehen ist wichtig. Ich kann nicht über Wochen lang nix fressen und dann nach der Diät glauben, der Körper rächt sich nicht. Der ist jetzt nämlich jetzt ganz heiß drauf sich nun besonders gut für die nächsten schlechten Zeiten zu wappnen !!!

Aber das wißt Ihr ja zu 99 % selbst. 

Jetzt bin ich auch ganz von dem abgekommen was ich eigentlich wollte: Diesen Thread hier habe ich ziemlich schnell aus meinen Abonnement rausgenommen, weil eine Vielzahl der Mitstreiter, dies hier all zu wissenschaftlich und superehrgeizig angegangen sind......

Jetzt wo ich wieder mal hier reingestöbert habe, bin ich nur bestätigt worden, das die eigene Einstellung stimmen muß. Die meisten scheinen doch das Handtuch geworfen zu haben...Oder sind die jetzt alle durch die Gullyritzen gefallen ???  Das ständige reden über Kalorienzählen, das wissenschaftliche Getue über gesunde Ernährung nutzt doch alles nichts wenn ich nicht grundlegend meine Einstellung ändere.

Seit meinen Beitrag habe ich nochmal  1 Kilo abgenommen, bin fitt und weiß genau, daß wenn ich mein Gewicht halten will, welches ich nun bereits mit kleinen Schwankungen 1,5 Jahre gehalten habe, weiterhin Sport treiben muß ( Bin ich gar nicht traurig drüber   ) und eigentlich ständig bewußt vernünftig beim Essen sein muß. Sprich: Eigentlich ist man immer irgendwie am Diäten....

Übrigens habe ich mir abgewöhnt aus Frust gerade dann weiter zu essen und mein Gewicht zu ignorieren, wenn ich mal 2 -3 Kilo zugenommen habe.

Irgendwann werde ich Euch vielleicht mal 2 Bilder von mir zeigen....Vorher/ Nachher. Auch wenns nur 18 Kilo weniger sind, bin ich stolz auf mich !!  

In diesem Sinne

Grüße an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Google _
> *
> 
> Irgendwann werde ich Euch vielleicht mal 2 Bilder von mir zeigen....Vorher/ Nachher. Auch wenns nur 18 Kilo weniger sind, bin ich stolz auf mich !!
> *



 

...und du hast recht. Aber den Thread müssen wir jetzt so lange am Leben halten, bis es Fotos von Dir gibt.


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2003)

@[email protected] Wir sind ja fast ein Alter...Da werde ich mal Deiner Bitte nachkommen....Wird aber ein momentchen noch dauern...

Mach noch en bißchen Solarium und Bauchmuckentraining  

Nee, Blödsinn...Muß erst mal schauen ob ich überhaupt ein aussagekräftige Foto vom augenblicklichen Zustand habe, ggfls muß ich eins schießen.


----------



## Tladnuttef (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Google,

nicht alle haben das Handtuch geworfen, ich zum Beispiel mache immer noch weiter, finde es allerdings etwas öde nur Monologe zu halten. Mit fehlt das Feedback der anderen die möglicherweise tatsächlich auf den Jahreswechsel warten weil dann ja im neuen Jahr alles leichter geht ;-) (Die Kilos bis nach die Feiertage spare ich mir heuer)
Ich gebe Dir recht mit der Einstellung die stimmen muß. Ich muß wissen warum ich das tue, und kann diese Phase nicht als Tortur sondern nur als Weg begreifen. Mir geht es jedenfalls so daß ich meine jetzige Phase sehr intensiv und bewußt wahrnehme. Auch wenns langsam geht, hauptsache es geht. Ich weis wieviel und warum ich abnehmen möchte, weil ich noch sehr genau weis wie es mir zu den Zeiten ging als ich mein "Traumgewicht" noch hatte. Ich bin jetzt allerdings älter und es werden sich bestimmt einige Unterschiede ergeben. Aber genau das finde ich zur Zeit sehr interessant. Ich freu mich richtig drauf was alles auf mich zukommt. Besonders schlecht kann das jedenfalls nicht sein.
Womit ich Dir widerspreche, ist die "zu wissenschaftliche" Herangehensweise. Naja, irgendwie muß ich schon wissen wie das Abnehmen funktionieren könnte, da von der Einstellung alleine noch niemand abgenommen hat. Du schreibst selbst, daß Du 18 kg abgenommen hast, ich glaube nicht das Du das ohne Kenntnis der Hintergründe geschafft hast bzw. das Gewicht hältst. Kalorienzählen kann durchaus sinnvoll sein aber das ist eine persönliche Einstellung, das Rezept muß jede/r für sich rausfinden.

Aufmunternde Grüße an alle die sich auf ein federleichtes und fittes 2004 freuen.


----------



## schaengel (12. Dezember 2003)

> Wenn man nicht die richtige Einstellung zu sich und zu seinem Körper gefunden hat, schafft man das mit dem Diäten nie ... Ich kann nicht über Wochen lang nix fressen und dann nach der Diät glauben, der Körper rächt sich nicht. ... weiß genau, daß wenn ich mein Gewicht halten will, welches ich nun bereits mit kleinen Schwankungen 1,5 Jahre gehalten habe, weiterhin Sport treiben muß ( Bin ich gar nicht traurig drüber   ) und eigentlich ständig bewußt vernünftig beim Essen sein muß. Sprich: Eigentlich ist man immer irgendwie am Diäten....
> 
> Übrigens habe ich mir abgewöhnt aus Frust gerade dann weiter zu essen und mein Gewicht zu ignorieren, wenn ich mal 2 -3 Kilo zugenommen habe.



Ich denke, ich habe die gleiche "Leidensgschichte" wie Du und kann dem o.a. 100%ig zustimmen. Die Zeit "danach" ist der entscheidende Faktor und das Bewußtsein, warum man das ganze tut. Nur weil man einem aufgezwungenen Ideal hinterherhechelt, oder weil man sich gut fühlt. Wenn die Antwort in letzterem liegt, dann kann man psychisch auch (ganz normale) Gewichtsschwankungen von 1-2 kg ausbalancieren und trotzdem sein Ziel weiter konsequent verfolgen.

Naja, grau ist alle Theorie. Mir fehlen noch 2kg bis zu "meinem" Idealgewicht, das ich mit mir selbst ganz ehrlich verhandelt habe. Vor Weihnachten graut mir glücklicherweise gar nicht, da ich weiss, dass die Waage in der Zeit etwas mehr anzeigen wird. Ich weiß auch, wie ich die ersten Tage nach der ganzen Feierei anpacken werde. Dann aber wird es sich zeigen, ob ich nicht nur dozieren kann.

Übrigens, hat jemand das Foto in der neusten "Tour" von Eddy Mercks gesehen? Also, wenn das der Preis für einen fünfmaligen Toursieg ist, dann lasse ich gerne anderen den Vortritt.

In diesem Sinne, Euch allen viel Glück und Erfolg!


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tladnuttef _
> * Ich weis wieviel und warum ich abnehmen möchte, weil ich noch sehr genau weis wie es mir zu den Zeiten ging als ich mein "Traumgewicht" noch hatte. Ich bin jetzt allerdings älter und es werden sich bestimmt einige Unterschiede ergeben. Aber genau das finde ich zur Zeit sehr interessant. *



Genau das war für mich auch ein ganz wichtiger, ausschlaggebender Punkt. Und ich bin genau wieder da angekommen wo ich war. Ein bißchen anders schon, bin ausdauernder geworden, bin nicht mehr so spritzig wie ich es einmal war....Aber in manchen Punkten denke ich sogar besser geworden zu sein.....

Das wissenschaftlich was Du meinst, ist doch einfach nur Allgemeinwissen..Klar lebe ich heute auch fettfreier, es mehr Gemüse und Geflügel. Aber schau doch mal was hier Einige so rausgelassen haben...so speziell habe ich mich noch nie damit behandelt...Wenns hilft ?? (Scheinbar hat es nicht..)


@ Schaengel @

Ich sehe schon, Du hast die richtige Einstellung. Mir hilft jedenfalls die Gleiche. Übrigens will ich auch noch 2 Kilo auf 80 runterkommen. Dafür lassich mir aber echt Zeit. Bin auch so schon zufrieden.


----------



## schaengel (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Google _
> @ Schaengel @
> 
> Ich sehe schon, Du hast die richtige Einstellung. ...



Die richtige Einstellung und Rotbuschtee mit Tiramisù-Mascarpone-Geschmack  Schmeckt klasse und vertreibt den Jachter auf 'was süßes!

Was die "wissenschaftliche" Herangehensweise betrifft, so möchte ich auch nicht meine Ernährung durch einen Computer bestimmen lassen - also, den täglichen Ernährungsplan auf einen theoretisch optimalen Mix aus allen möglichen Bestandteilen, inkl. einer ausgewogenen Aufteilung auf Omega-6 und Omega-3 Fettäuren, auszurichten. Ein bisschen Spaß und Spontaneität soll ja auch dabei sein.

Im übrigen wäre mir der Preis einer klinisch entworfenen Ernährung angesichts des Nutzens zu hoch: ich fahre keine Rennen mit hochdotierten Preisen, ich strebe keinen Eintrag ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde an, und ich bekomme auch keine E..., wenn ich mir meine Werte (Gewicht, Körperfett, max. Sauerstoff-Aufnahme, usw) vor Augen halte. Wie gesagt, es zählt der ehrliche Wohlfühlfaktor und ein bisschen (!!!) sportlicher Ehrgeiz. Aber "bisschen" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Hauptsache ehrlich zu sich selbst sein - ich denke, damit hat man schon genug zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (15. Dezember 2003)

... hey Du hältst den Thread am Leben!


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2003)

@ swe68 @ Hey Du auch !!! Warum eigentlich ??


----------



## swe68 (16. Dezember 2003)

Hab ich mich gestern auch gefragt  . Ich honoriere halt, dass jemand seine Anstrengungen hier niederschreibt. Und: Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als falsches Essverhalten (und damit habe ich Erfahrungen) und von daher finde ich, dass ihr auf dem richtigen Weg seid und solange ihr hier Eure Erfahrungen darlegt, liest sich das vielleicht jemand durch, der auch auf Diät gehen will und nicht weiss wie.


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2003)

@[email protected] Und ich dachte deshalb !!! 



> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schaengel (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swe68 _
> ...liest sich das vielleicht jemand durch, der auch auf Diät gehen will und nicht weiss wie. [/B]



Es ist doch irgendwie erstaunlich, auf welch große Resonanz dieser Thread gestoßen ist. "Wir" sind halt nicht allein, und diese Erkenntnis mag anderen schon ein Trost sein. Vielleicht sollten wir ein "Diät"-Unterforum einrichten


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schaengel _
> *
> 
> Es ist doch irgendwie erstaunlich, auf welch große Resonanz dieser Thread gestoßen ist. "Wir" sind halt nicht allein, und diese Erkenntnis mag anderen schon ein Trost sein. Vielleicht sollten wir ein "Diät"-Unterforum einrichten  *



Wenn das jetzt nicht mal eine sinnvolle Anregung ist: Fast jeder nimmt doch in seinen Alltag die Worte Diät, bewußte/gesunde Ernährung, etc. in seinen Mund.....

Im Tech-Forum hat man ja auch genügend Unterforen um sich besser zurecht zu finden. Weshalb nicht Unterforen wie z.B gesunde Ernährung/Diät, Verletzungen, Trainingstipps/pläne, etc. einrichten ?? 

Dies wäre nicht nur besser wegen des Zurechtfindens, sondern hätte auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, daß Themen spezieller behandelt werden würden.

Kannst ja Deine Anregung mal den Admin. offerieren...


----------



## schaengel (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Google _
> Kannst ja Deine Anregung mal den Admin. offerieren... QUOTE]
> 
> Freut mich, dass Dir mein Vorschlag gefällt. Leider weiß ich aus eigener beruflicher Erfahrung, dass "gute Ideen" meistens in ent- bzw belohnungsfreie Mehrarbeit mit hohem Anpfiffrisiko ausarten.
> ...


----------



## swe68 (16. Dezember 2003)

@ Google
Danke für die Erinnerung, jetzt vergesse ich es nicht wieder!  

@ alle
Aber das mit dem gesunde-Ernährung-Unterforum ist wirklich eine gute Idee.


----------



## Scotty18 (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich verfoge diesen Therad auch so mehr oder weniger...
Aber wo ist eigendlich RENNMAUS geblieben
???
Ich finde Hier nur Postes von anderen Mitgliedern...
Was ist los...Leb ER noch???


----------



## schaengel (20. Dezember 2003)

Nachdem ich mich vor der Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier drücken konnte, kam ich nicht um die von meinem Verein herum - wollte ich auch gar nicht. Glücklicherweise wurde mein Gewissen durch ein vorangegangenes, zweistündiges Spinning beruhigt. Mein erstes! Was ziehen doch die Jumps rein, meine Fresse.

Danach gab's Pasta und Käsekuchen satt. Aber nach zwei mittelgroßen Portionen Nudeln war ich schon randvoll. Bin wohl diese Mengen nicht mehr gewohnt. Worauf ich aber stolz bin, ist wieder mein völliger Verzicht auf Alkohol. Dafür hat sich meine Frau ein Weizen 'reingezischt. Schmacht.

Interessiert das hier überhaupt jemanden? Egal, jetzt steht's drin.

Also, ihr Gewichts-Junkies, keine Angst vor Weihnachten  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. Dezember 2003)

Ich schau immer mal rein, Schaengel.
Finde es prima, dass Du immer noch Spass dabei hast!


----------



## Yvoxl (20. Dezember 2003)

Es wäre doch schade, wenn man vor Weihnachten Angst hat, weil fast überall "Leckerlis" herumstehen. Ich kann da auch nicht wiederstehen, aber bisher habe ich kaum an Weihnachten zugenommen (nur ein wenig, wirklich).  Natürlich haue ich nicht volle Lotte rein, aber ich freue mich auf die leckeren Sachen und wenn man etwas Sport macht ist es ja auch nicht ganz so wild. Zum Glück kann ich im Januar das süße Zeug dann nicht mehr sehen und essen und dann ist auch wieder gut mit der Jammerei. So genießt noch die paar Tage und denkt nicht immer nur ans Abnehmen.

Lieber Gruß

Yvonne


----------



## theBikeMike (20. Dezember 2003)

Die Schwäche von Weihnachten


INGE BALDINGER 

Nein, wir wollen hier nicht in den Chor der Weihnachtshasser einstimmen, wir wollen auch nicht die Xmas-Dauerbeschallung in den Kaufhäusern beklagen oder das sinnentleerte Geschenke-Raffen. Wir wollen auf eine kleine Charakterschwäche hinweisen, unter der wir um diese Jahreszeit ganz fürchterlich leiden. Es geht um die Weihnachtskekse, um die Kipferln und Busserln, die Krapferln und Kugerln, die Stangerln und Stollen, die überall bereitstehen und dringend gekostet werden wollen. 

Also Widerstand leider zwecklos. Das, obwohl wir aus Selbstdisziplinierungsgründen dazu übergegangen sind, jedes verschlungene Vanillekipferl in Kalorien hochzurechnen - und die Summe der täglichen Keks-Kalorien in Kilometer umrechnen, die wir wöchentlich zusätzlich laufen müssten, damit wir auch morgen wieder zubeißen könnten. Also eigentlich widerlich. Wir hassen uns dafür. Echt. 

Aber nur bis gestern. Da fiel uns ein Zettel mit einer überaus tröstlichen Botschaft in die Hand. Und weil uns der Zettel auch offenbarte, dass unsere kleine Charakterschwäche weit verbreitet ist, wollen wir die Botschaft hier zum allgemeinen Trost abdrucken: 

In der Weihnachtszeit ist es wichtig, sich an die Kalorienregeln zu erinnern: 

1.) Wenn du etwas isst und keiner sieht es, dann hat es keine Kalorien. 

2.) Wenn du eine Light-Limonade trinkst und dazu eine Tafel Schokolade isst, dann werden die Schoko-Kalorien von der Light-Limo vernichtet. 

3.) Wenn du mit anderen zusammen isst, zählen nur die Kalorien, die du mehr isst als die anderen. 

4.) Essen, das zu medizinischen Zwecken eingenommen wird, z. B. heiße Schokolade, Rotwein, Cognac, zählt NIE. 

5.) Je mehr du die mästest, die täglich um dich sind, desto schlanker wirkst du selbst. 

6.) Essen, das als ein Teil von Unterhaltung verzehrt wird (Popcorn, Erdnüsse, Schokolade, Kekse oder Zuckerln), beim Videoschauen oder beim Musikhören, enthält keine Kalorien, da es ja nicht als Nahrung aufgenommen wird, sondern nur als Teil der Unterhaltung. 

7.) Süßigkeiten enthalten keine Kalorien, wenn sie vor dem Verzehr in Stücke gebrochen werden, weil das Fett verdampft, wenn es aufgebrochen wird. 

8.) Alles was von Messern, Töpfen oder Löffeln geleckt wird, während man Essen zubereitet, enthält keine Kalorien, weil es ja Teil der Zubereitung ist. 

9.) Essen mit der gleichen Farbe hat auch den gleichen Kalorieninhalt (z. B. Tomaten und Erdbeermarmelade, Pilze und weiße Schokolade). 

10.) Eingefrorene Speisen enthalten keine Kalorien, da Kalorien eine Wärmeeinheit sind. 

Frohe Weihnachten.
--------------------------------------------

Also, eigentlich sollt's ja nun keine Probleme mehr geben, oder?


----------



## schaengel (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von theBikeMike _
> In der Weihnachtszeit ist es wichtig, sich an die Kalorienregeln zu erinnern



Sehr interessante Theorien, sehr interessant  .

Am besten gefallen mir Nr. 2 und 10. Wirklich, seeeeeeehr interessant  .

So, ich werde bei meinem (leichten!!!) Rollentraining weiter darüber nachdenken, während Blur ein paar Weisen zu Gehör bringen... sehr weihnachtlich!

Bis die Tage!

Axel


----------



## shemesh (20. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Rennmaus, Leidensgenosse,
ich war in eben solcher Situ. Vor etwas über einem Jahr aufgehört, >15 kg zugenommen, zuviel gesoffen und gefressen und Null Kondition.
Im diesem Sommer bin ich verzweifelt, weil ich die Kurve nicht kriegte. 2 magere Kilos gelangen mir von Juli bis Ende Oktober. Da hatte ich dann bei 191 cm 96 kg. Aber dann war es endlich soweit. 
Seit 8 Wochen keinen Alkohol, immer mehr Bewegung, Biken und Walken und Joggen sowie Krafttraining. Sehr behutsam von Woche zu Woche gesteigert. Essen nur gesund und wenig Fett. 50g reichen am Tag und dann pflanzlich oder fischich.
Mein erstens Ergometertraining war ein Schock, ich dachte, ich sei herzkrank. Aber bisher sieht alles schon besser aus. 89 kg, 20% Fett heute, Kondition kommt zurück und entwickelt sich prächtig.
Mein Ziel bis Mai 2004 ist 82kg 10% Fett. Und ich schaffe das. Und dann schaffst du das auch!
Im Prinzip ist es keine Kunst in drei Monaten 15 kg ab- oder zuzunehmen. Das Problem aber beim Abnehmen ist der Verlust von Muskulatur, und das kann man auch verhindern. 2500 kcal reichen völlig. 50g Fett, 120 g Eiweis und 350 g KH bei 3 X Woche Ausdauertraining und wöchentlich verteiltes Ganzkörpertraining.
Viel Schlaf, viel trinken und viel Magnesium und Mineralien und Vitamine und das Ziel vor Augen!
Viel Erfolg wünscht! 
Matthias


----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2003)

So, ich hatte Euch ja versprochen mal Vorher/Nachherbilder von mir einzustellen. Auch wenn es nur 20 KG Unterschied sind, ich denke man sieht es.......

Erst mal vorher: Links hatte ich schon ein paar Kilos abgenommen. Man achte auf die Haxen. Rechts dürfte ich noch Kamfgewicht von etwa 100 KG gehabt haben.


----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2003)

Ein besseres Bild über mein jetzigen Zustand habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Ich denke aber, daß man den Unterschied sieht:


----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2003)

Seit Frühjahr/Sommer schwankt mein Gewicht so immer um die 3 KG + -......Wie ich schon einige Beiträge vorher sagte, bist Du eigentlich immer irgendwie am Diäten und mußt aufpassen, bewußt essen und dich bewegen. Jetzt, wo die Feiertage sind, werde ich bewußt das "mehr" essen genießen, vielleicht 2 Kiloschen zunehmen....aber auch wieder abnehmen.... 

Ich habe mich gefragt warum die Schlanken eigentlich schlank sind: Suuuper Stoffwechsel oder Schilddrüsenüberfunktion  Oder essen bewußt/unbewußt gesund und nicht übermäßig und oder treiben viel Sport. So einfach sehe ich das. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die haben die Veranlagung, haben mit Übergewicht keine Probleme oder müßen mehr oder weniger ewig auf Ihr Gewicht achten. Ich für meine Person, werde wohl immer aufs Gewicht achten müssen und sporteln. Vor allem seit circa meinem 35. Lebensjahr hat sich mein Körper nochmals  gravierend  umgestellt.

@ Alle @ Also Ihr Leidensgenossen....Es gibt noch genügend andere auch von der Schlankenfraktion der ewig Kämpfenden. 



> _Original geschrieben von schaengel _
> *Interessiert das hier überhaupt jemanden? Egal, jetzt steht's drin. ! *



Klar interessierts !!

Übrigens erhoffe ich mir jetzt mal andere Vorher/Nachher Ergebnisse hie im Thread ansehen zu können. Kann auch umgedreht sein  

Grüzi Google


----------



## Moose (21. Dezember 2003)

NICHT SCHLECHT! Schlank und rank ... .

Du hast da schon Recht, dass manche einfach mehr essen können, und andere nehmen schon von Kleinigkeiten zu. Klar spielt da die Genetik eine Rolle, aber laut neuesten Erkenntnissen sind die "Vielverbrenner" eben die, die nie stillsitzen. Habe auf BBC eine ganz interessante Reportage darüber gesehen. Da haben sie 24 Stunden Video von Dicken und Dünnen gemacht, genau protokolliert, was die gegessen haben etc und die Leute danach auch medizinisch untersucht. Die Dünnen, die wir als "Vielverbrenner" bezeichnen würden und die genausoviel gegessen haben, waren eigentlich nur ständig am Zappeln: Aufstehen, Hinstetzen, Rumlaufen etc.. 

Was aber definitiv genetisch bedingt ist, ist der Ablauf im Körper, der dem Gehirn sagt: ich bin jetzt satt. Manchen Leuten fehlt da ein Botenstoff in einer Kette von voneinander abhängigen Botenstoffen, so dass das Signal "aufhören mit dem Essen" viel zu spät kommt. Das sind aber nur ca. 10% aller Übergewichtigen, bei denen diese "Krankheit" eine Rolle spielen kann. 

Wenn man dick ist, dann sind die Adipösen Zellen (also die Fettzellen) in einem hypertrophierten Zustand, also "randvoll" mit Triglyceriden. Nimmt man ab, dann sind pro Fettzelle einfach weniger Triglyzeride gespeichert, die Anzahl der Fettzellen bleibt gleich. Das Problem bei der Sache (und das hast Du ja angesprochen) ist, dass wenn Du einmal dick warst, Deine Fettzellen gerne diesen hypertrophierten Zustand anstreben (das ist kein Witz!!). Hormonell geregelt hat das direkt Einfluss auf Sättigungsgefühl, Hunger generell etc. Du musst also einige Jahre schlank sein, bis sich Dein Körper darauf eingestellt hat, die Fettzellen nur "halbvoll" zu haben.
Das war jetzt alles sehr vereinfacht dargestellt, ist aber wirklich ein Aspekt des Problems.

Die Chancen stehen also nicht schlecht.
Aufpassen muss man wahrscheinlich als "ehemals dicker" noch längere Zeit.

Ich finde Deine Einstellung mit den Weihnachtskilos sehr gut. Körpergewicht ist eine dynamische Angelegenheit, und solange die Schwankungen nicht zweistellig sind ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Dass Du hier ein "vorher/ nachher" Bild postest ist mehr als lobenswert. Da machst Du vielleicht echt ein paar Leuten Mut.

 

Frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Google _
> Seit Frühjahr/Sommer schwankt mein Gewicht so immer um die 3 KG + -......Wie ich schon einige Beiträge vorher sagte, bist Du eigentlich immer irgendwie am Diäten



Alle Achtung, Google! Mein Kompliment. Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass Du das weiter so konsequent verfolgst. Aber nach dem zu urteilen, was Du postest, dürfte Dir das gelingen.

Ich sehe es auch so wie Du: "unsereins" ist immer irgendwie am diäten, und mittlerweile beziehe ich daraus auch einen gewissen Stolz (nicht Überheblichkeit!). 

Warum einige essen können ohne zuzunehmen, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Meistens jedoch habe ich die Beobachtung gemacht, dass diejenigen, die von dieser Eigenschaft in jungen Jahren profitiert haben, später ihre Probleme bekommen. Die machen einfach so weiter wie bisher und gehen in gesetztem Alter auseinander. Und dann kommt meine Rache, he he he... Warum ist das so? Die haben nie gelernt, über ihr Essverhalten zu reflektieren. Da haben wir schon jahrelange Erfahrung und alle Höhen und Tiefen durchlebt. Irgendwie auch ein Sport.

Nun denn, eines hoffe ich mir bewahren zu können: meine Fähigkeit zu maßvollem Genuß. Der kann meiner Meinung nach erst aus Verzicht entstehen.

Ich werde mal versuchen, auch ein paar vorher/nachher Bilder zu posten. Habt aber bitte Geduld. Ich bewahre meine Fotos in tausend Schuhkartons auf


----------



## theBikeMike (21. Dezember 2003)

@ google

Respekt, Herr Specht  

Super Beispiel dafür, was man alles erreichen kann, wenn man an einer Sache dran bleibt.


----------



## raceralex (22. Dezember 2003)

> _ich will hier keinen alkoholiker thread aufmachen, aber interessieren würde mich schon, was ihr pro woche an alk trinkt und obs euch irgendwie weiterbringt, weil bei uns gibts nen laden, der macht sogar sonntags schon um 6 uhr auf und die typen die davorstehn, sind irgendwie alle tierisch schlank und auch gut drauf, keine spur von hungerast oder so---
> 
> [/B]_


_

ich hab mir bis zum 01.11. jetzt alles durchgelesen...

Das mit dem Alkohol interessiert mich auch. Ich will auch etwas abnehmen - von 80 kg auf ca. 76 kg, bei einer Körpergröße von 175cm. Meinen Bierkonsum habe ich dazu stark eingeschränkt, in der Woche nehme ich heißen Früchtetee als Ersatz, kann ich Euch empfehlen - man hat nicht das Gefühl immer nur Wasser zu trinken und durch die Hitze wird man etwas "benebelt".

Am Wochenende will ich meinen Alkoholkonsum aber so belassen, so viel ist es ja nicht (ca. 6 Bier, 4 Martini pro Woche). 

Mich würde aber echt interessieren, ob Bier wirklich so schnell nen Bierbauch erzeugt, oder ob man eher durch die Appetitlosigkeit am Folgetag abnimmt. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich nach nem Abend in Kneipen und Diskos am nächsten Tag fast nichts esse, weil ich einfach keinen Hunger habe.

Theoritisch könnte man vielleicht täglich ordentlich saufen und ab und zu Obst essen und dann doll abnehmen. Nur gesund wird das nicht sein....

Wisst Ihr hierzu genaueres???

viel Erfolg an alle

Alex._


----------



## Tladnuttef (22. Dezember 2003)

Bier, bzw. der darin befindliche Hopfen sowie der Alkohol beeinflussen den Hormonspiegel. D.h. Du hast letztenendes mehr Östrogen und dafür aber weniger Testosteron. Daher ist der typisch "männliche" Bierbauch nichts anderes als eine Verweiblichung,- in diesem Sinne also für Männer sehr negativ. Man sieht auch, dass biertrinkende Männer nicht nur einen Bierbauch sondern auch teilweise richtige Titten haben.

In diesem Sinne:
 Prost!


----------



## raceralex (22. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Antwort!

Kann man dann sagen, dass Mixgetränke oder nur Martini ne Alternative zu Bier sind, weil dort kein Hopfen enthalten ist? Pro 100g oder ml hat Bier erstaunlich wenig Kalorien (ca.60-70), Apfelsaft hat teilweise mehr, Wein, Sekt, Weinbrand liegen um die 80, allerdings trinkt man ja mehr Bier als Schnaps an einem Abend (geht mir jedenfalls so).

Mich wundert nur, dass ich von meinen Leuten am meissten Sport mache (Biken - 2500 km/Jahr , Joggen - 25 km/Woche, Klettern - 5 h/Woche, ab und zu Krafttraining), am wenigsten trinke und trotzdem nicht ganz so schlank bin. Essen tuen die noch ungesunder als ich. 

Mein Ideal oder Normalgewicht will ich gar nicht erreichen, weil ich dann die Hälfe meiner Muskeln verlieren müsste. ich habe lediglich ein paar cm am Bauch zuviel, aber immernoch Hosen mit Weite 31. Die Brustmuskeln sind knochenhart. 

Viel weniger Essen kann ich nicht, ich hab jetzt schon immer Hunger. Auf den Alk kann aber will ich nicht unbedingt verzichten, es macht mir einfach zu viel Spass jedes Wochenende mit meinen Kumpels unterwegs zu sein. Rauchen tue ich schon länger nicht mehr.


Vielleicht hat hier einer ne Erklärung.......ich habe erstmal Hunger, werde heute Abend 500g Magerquark mit Himbeeren essen und dann noch 10 km joggen (beleuchtete Straßen entlang).

bis später...

Alex.


----------



## Tladnuttef (22. Dezember 2003)

Ja wie gesagt, der Hopfen ist nur die halbe Miete, der Alkohol verstärkt jedenfalls diesen Effekt. Das ist übrigens auch bei alkoholfreiem Bier messbar. Aber eben nicht so stark wie mit Alkohol. Trinkt man auch nicht soviel davon, geht einfach nicht. Wenn Dir an der Wirkung des Alkohols primät gelegen ist, dann wäre Wein besonders Rotwein eine "gesündere" Alternative. Ab einer gewissen Grenze, und die ist garnicht so hoch wie wir gerne hätten wirkt sich Alkohol immer negativ aus. Wenn Du jung und fit bist merkst Du es (noch) nicht, kommen allerdings einige Jährchen zusammen, dann kann es schon schlechter aussehen. Muß jede/r für sich entscheiden. Aufmerksam solltest Du allerdings werden, wenn die Wirkung des Alkohols im Vordergrund steht, dann sollte man sich die Gefahr einer schleichenden beginnenden Abhängigkeit versuchen klarzumachen. Soll keine Moralpredigt sein, aber ich kenne zu viele die die Kurve nicht mehr gekriegt haben. Übrigens, hochprozentige Alkoholika sind krebsfördernd. Mundhöhlen-Speiseröhren-Kehlkopf-Magen-Bauchspeicheldrüse, alles ist stärker gefährdet.

Schönen Gruß und lass Dir den Spass nicht ganz verderben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theBikeMike (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raceralex _
> *
> Mich wundert nur, dass ich von meinen Leuten am meissten Sport mache (Biken - 2500 km/Jahr , Joggen - 25 km/Woche, Klettern - 5 h/Woche, ab und zu Krafttraining), am wenigsten trinke und trotzdem nicht ganz so schlank bin. Essen tuen die noch ungesunder als ich.
> 
> Vielleicht hat hier einer ne Erklärung.......*



Unterschiedliche Körpertypen, die einen nehmen prinzipiell (fast) nix zu, die anderen alleine beim Zuschauen, was da gegessen wird.

Ekto-
Endo-
Mesomorph,
kommen allerdings zumeist vermischt vor.


----------



## bart3 (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi Rennmaus,

wenn du es wirklich willst schaffst du es auch.

Ich habe selbst in 1,5 Jahren 39 Klilo abgenommen und halte es +/-3 kg seit 2 Jahren.

Ich bin 180cm groß und hatte 111kg, jetzt sinds immer so um die 70kg.

Zuvon überhaupt kein Sport, jetzt MTB-Marathon. Wenn du mal infiziert bist kommst du nicht mehr davon los. Probiers mal aus.

Gruß

Bart


----------



## Bikerowdy2 (23. Dezember 2003)

ich war auch mal schwerer als die momentanen 72 kg. und zwar so bei 95 kg. mich hat das nie weiter gestört und ich habe mir auch persönlich nie solche ziele gesteckt wie du es tust. es heißt ja nicht umsonst, daß man es dann gerade nicht schafft, wenn die grenzen zu eng gesteckt werden.
mein tipp: ernähre dich eine woche lang ganz normal, und iss abends einen salat aus 3-4 paprikas, zwiebeln und tomaten, dazu ordentlich olivenöl. 
schau am ende der woche auf die waage und staune.
und schreib mal wieder, bei welchem gewicht du jetzt stehst.


----------



## schaengel (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schaengel _
> Vor Weihnachten graut mir glücklicherweise gar nicht, da ich weiss, dass die Waage in der Zeit etwas mehr anzeigen wird. Ich weiß auch, wie ich die ersten Tage nach der ganzen Feierei anpacken werde. Dann aber wird es sich zeigen, ob ich nicht nur dozieren kann.



Nanu, da bin ich aber arg verwundert. Keine von Euch Diätikern hat was in den New-Year-Resolution-Thread gepostet. Vermutlich, weil keiner wußte, was das ist  Die englischen Werbeslogans soll ja auch nur eine (elitäre) Minderheit verstehen.

Nun, bei mir läuft alles planmäßig. Heute wird noch einmal Tex-Mex-mäßig gesündigt, und der Januar wird dann mein alkoholfreier Monat. Bis jetzt hab' ich die ganze Zeit - mit Ausnahme zweier, erkältungsbedingter, freier Tage immer fleißig Sport gemacht!

Bis nächstes Jahr, 'nen juten Rutsch, und möget Ihr Eure Vorsätze auch einhalten (äh, könnte sich vielleicht einer vornehmen, mir ein neues Bike zu schenken?)


----------



## shemesh (31. Dezember 2003)

Also gut,
ich habe die Feiertage auch gut überstanden. Habe weiter Gewicht und Fett reduziert. Und alles läuft sogar besser als Plan.
Aber gestern brauchte ich mal eine Pause. Ich bin um 18:00 Uhr eingeschlafen, weil ich völlig groggy war. An Sport war gar nicht zu denken.
Ich habe am Sonntag zum Aufwärmen mein Rudergerät genommen. Trotz 6 Wochen Crunch hatte ich Muskelkater im Bauch, dass die Fetzen flogen. Und auch in den Beinbeugern war die Katze aktiv. Mein GA1 Training auf dem Ergo ist dann am Montag zu einer Spinningtour entartet und ich habe eine Stunde Dampf abgelassen. Das hat wirklich gereicht.
Gleich geht es aber wieder weiter. Beinstrecker und grade Rückenmuskeln während Intervall auf Ergometer.
Im Prinzip habe ich auch nur 1 Ruhetag. Aber dafür habe ich zwei weitere "Ruhetagetage", an denen ich nur eine einzige Übung intensiv mache.
Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir mal unsere Trainingspläne veröffentlichen?
Gruss!
Matthias


----------



## Moose (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von shemesh _
> *Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir mal unsere Trainingspläne veröffentlichen?
> Gruss!
> Matthias *



Das wäre bestimmt witzig!
So eine typische Woche halt, nicht was man Tag für Tag gemacht hat. Dazu ist ja der Winterpokal da.


----------



## schaengel (13. Januar 2004)

So, nun sind die Feiertage endgültig 'rum, und ich kann stolz berichten, dass ich trotz aller Schleckerei (die sich wirklich in Grenzen hielt) problemlos zu meinem alten Programm zurückgefunden habe. Ich hab' sogar wieder etwas abgenommen und mich somit auf 3 Pfund - quasi auf Sichtkontakt - meinem Zielgewicht genähert.

Mein Programm sieht ungefähr so aus (Idealfall):

Mo: morgens 1000m Schwimmen, ca. 1300 kcal
Die-Do: entweder 1 Stunde Laufen oder Spinning (ca. 90min), 1600 kcal
Fr: morgens 1000m Schwimmen, ca. 1300 kcal
Sa: Radfahren in der Gruppe, 40-50km, ca. 1800 kcal
So: Pause, ca. 1500 kcal

In diesem Monat absolut keinen Alkohol. Wenn ich mein Zielgewicht erreicht habe, will ich die Energiezufuhr schrittweise um 200 kcal steigern bei gleichzeitiger, angepaßter Intensivierung des Trainings. So genau weiß ich das allerdings noch nicht. Z.B. über welchen Zeitraum sich die erhöhte Energiezufuhr erstrecken sollte, um den Körper langsam wieder daran zu gewöhnen.

Was die Kalorienzählerei betrifft, so ist das bei mir eine Mischung aus "Pi-mal-Daumen" und genauem Abwiegen (bis auf's Gramm, was bei meiner Frau regelmäßiges Kopfschütteln verursacht). Natürlich hab' ich in meinem Browser auch einen Link auf 'ne Kalorientabelle - Ehrensache!

So, Ihr Leutz, vielleicht liest man 'mal wieder voneinander. Bis denne!


----------



## Martin M (14. Januar 2004)

Meinen Gückwunsch, Schängel!
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg, aber bei dem Trainingspensum sollte das eigentlich klappen.


Aber was ist denn eigentlich mit Renn Mops ähhh Maus? Er wollte doch eigentlich täglich seine Fortschritte kundtun?
Vielleicht will er uns ja nur überraschen


----------



## schaengel (16. Januar 2004)

Soll: 70kg am 29. März
Ist: 69,5kg am 16.Januar

 

Es ist geschafft! Zumindest der erste Teil. Jetzt heisst es, Ruhe bewahren, Füße hoch und Schock bekämpfen. Wenn sich das Zielgewicht bei zwei weiteren, aufeinanderfolgenden Wiegungen (es wird nichts dem Zufall überlassen) bestätigt, beginnt die Aufbauphase.

Ich hoffe, bald noch andere Erfolgsmeldungen lesen zu können. Irgendwie ist es ja ein wenig still geworden...


----------



## shemesh (16. Januar 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Soll: 70kg am 29. März
> Ist: 69,5kg am 16.Januar
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Schaegel,
herzlichen Glückwunsch erst mal.
Ich weiss, wie gut es tut, wenn man seine Pläne realisiert oder sogar übertrifft.
Versuche aber, das Gewicht zu halten oder nur um 0,5 kg/ Monat bei der Aufbauphase zu steigern.
Ich habe nämlich auch bei 3kg/Monat Gewichtsverlust eine Zunahme von Muskulatur und Kraft registrieren können.
Wie groß muß der Erfolg erst sein, wenn man kein Defizid mehr eingeht.
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg. Heute war einer bei mir in der Praxis, der hat in 9 Monaten 24 kg verloren. Fand ich natürlich stark.
Ich selbst habe bisher 10 kg abgespeckt in 3 Monaten und nähere mich meinem Kampfgewicht mit großer Zuversicht.
Nur die Kondition macht nicht so große Fortschritte wie ich dachte. Das mag wirklich an der katabolen Stoffwechsellage liegen. Aber die ist ja auch bald vorbei. 
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schaegel,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch erst mal.
> Ich weiss, wie gut es tut, wenn man seine Pläne realisiert oder sogar übertrifft.
> Versuche aber, das Gewicht zu halten oder nur um 0,5 kg/ Monat bei der Aufbauphase zu steigern.
> ...



Das sollte sich mal die RennMaus durchlesen! 
10 kg in drei Monaten ist beachtlich! 
Sein "Soll" zwei Monate früher als geplant zu erreichen ist unglaublich.

Es gibt also auch Erfolgsgeschichten!


----------



## Scotty18 (16. Januar 2004)

Was ist eigendlich mit RennMaus los???
Hat jemand mal was von Ihm gehört?

ALso mein Kater hat Ihn noch nicht gefressen und in der Mausfalle ist er auch nicht...


----------



## Google (17. Januar 2004)

Scotty18 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigendlich mit RennMaus los???
> Hat jemand mal was von Ihm gehört?
> 
> ALso mein Kater hat Ihn noch nicht gefressen und in der Mausfalle ist er auch nicht...



Frag Sie doch mal per PM. Wenn Du es weißt, sag uns bescheid  

Also zu meiner Person: Ich habe über die Feiertage gute 3 Kilo zugenommen...Aber ich mach mich da jetzt nicht verrückt. Wenn ich wieder die Kraft spüre Diäten zu können, beginne ich. Vielleicht gehts auch langsam so runter .....mal abwarten.  

Früher wäre die Gewichtszunahme en Grund gewesen frustriert zu sein und weiter zu fressen. Nöö Nööööö.....mit mir nicht mehr !!!  

In diesem Sinne 

Grüße Google


----------



## swe68 (17. Januar 2004)

Glückwunsch, Schaengel!!!
 

@ Google:
Da würde ich mich auch nicht verrückt machen lassen. Denke, das geht vielen rund um die Feiertage so.....


----------



## Tladnuttef (20. Januar 2004)

Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten habe ich seit 10. Dez., also bis jetzt nach 42Tagen genau 5kg weniger. Bei einer urchschnittlichen Zufuhr von 2200kcal/d und einem Verbrauch von 3000kcal/d entspricht das fast exakt der üblichen Berechnung die besagt, dass ein kg Körperfett 7000kcal entsprechen. 
Ziel: Ende Juli 2004 80kg, -schaun mer mal.


----------



## Michel zwo (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle,

darf ich mich auch mal outen?
Erstmals auf ein Fahrrad (seit >20Jahren) gestiegen am 2. Februar 2003. Mit genau 138,9 Kg. 
Ich stand damals vor dem Punkt entweder ein guter Kunde beim Kardiologen zu werden oder den Arsch hoch zu kriegen. Ich habe -glaube ich- den Arsch hochgekriegt.
Heute zeigt meine Waage bei 187cm Länge (meine, nicht die der Waage) 110Kg.Und mein Blutdruck wieder Werte, die mit dem Leben vereinbar sind.
Ziel für 2004 ist zumindest, die zweistelligen Werte wieder zu erreichen.  
Ich werde wohl nie ein Bergfloh, aber das Bikervirus hat mich.
Na ja, ich will keinen langweilen, aber dieses Forum fesselt mich und ich werde wohl noch öfter posten.

Grüße

Michel (zwo)


----------



## Moose (21. Januar 2004)

Michel zwo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle,
> 
> darf ich mich auch mal outen?
> Erstmals auf ein Fahrrad (seit >20Jahren) gestiegen am 2. Februar 2003. Mit genau 138,9 Kg.
> ...


    
Und ich werde mit Interesse verfolgen, wie Dich das Biker-Virus weiter fesselt!!
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für Dein Vorhaben!!!


----------



## XTRA-FUN (22. Januar 2004)

Anfang März 2003 Gewicht 106kg bei 181cm
ca 3 Monate später 17kg weniger
weitere 4 Monate später 9kg weniger 
seitdem halte ich meine 80kg 
als Ziel für 2004 noch ein paar % Körperfett weniger mehr Kondition und Kraft(ausdauer)

 Der Biker-Virus hat bei mir auch voll eingeschlagen


----------



## bluesky (22. Januar 2004)

so ... hab nun 3 monate nix hierdrin gepostet ... aber letzten sonntag morgen hatte ich exakt 90,2  kg ... das sind ca. 5 kg weniger als noch im oktober 2003 ... dazwischen liegen so ca. 1000 km aufm bike ... und ein weihnachtsfest welches das erste war wo ich während den feiertagen nicht zugenommen habe ...

ziel bleibt weiterhin bis zum mai die 85 kg ... bis august 80 kg ... und im spätjahr eine 7x ... 

sollte ich das schaffen hab ich in 2 jahren ca. 35 kg abgenommen ... 


@ XTRA-FUN

kannst du mir erklären wie du in 3 monaten 17 kg abgenommen hast ?
.... ich glaub dir das schon ... aber ich wüsste nicht wie ich da rangehen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noFlooder (22. Januar 2004)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal wieder outen 
Ich hatte ja recht erfolgreich von Anfang August bis Ende November von 100.7kg auf 89.7kg abgenommen.
Nach mehrmaligen hin und her im Dezember und danach (Marzipankartoffeln, Spekulatius und Plätzchen  ), bin ich momentan komischerweise bei 83.5.
Jetzt hoffe ich noch bis Sommeranfang (Juni oder früher) auf 75 zu kommen oder mindestens den 80er Bereich zu verlassen.


btw
Ich hatte ja davor schonmal versucht abzunehmen, was aber in nem deutlichen Plus gelandet ist. Aber kaum fängt man richtig an zu Biken und der Virus hat einen, dann fällt es absolut nicht schwer mal den Nachtisch ausfallen zu lassen ...


----------



## swe68 (22. Januar 2004)

@ noFlooder

ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen. Das Leben soll schließlich Spass machen und wenn Dir die Plätzchen geschmeckt haben, ist das ja auch was schönes.
So lange Du nicht ins Fressen verfällst, sondern mit Genuß isst, ist so ein Rückfall in Ordnung! 
Sehe ich so


----------



## noFlooder (22. Januar 2004)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> @ noFlooder
> 
> ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen. Das Leben soll schließlich Spass machen und wenn Dir die Plätzchen geschmeckt haben, ist das ja auch was schönes.
> So lange Du nicht ins Fressen verfällst, sondern mit Genuß isst, ist so ein Rückfall in Ordnung!
> Sehe ich so



Das is das Problem 
Wenn ich einmal zu viel ess, dann denk ich mir, dass macht eh nichts mehr und schlag richtig zu. Mussma eben aufpassen ...


----------



## swe68 (22. Januar 2004)

noFlooder schrieb:
			
		

> Das is das Problem
> Wenn ich einmal zu viel ess, dann denk ich mir, dass macht eh nichts mehr und schlag richtig zu. Mussma eben aufpassen ...



ich kenne auch Leute, die auf Diät sind und - wenn sie einmal ihren Diätplan verlassen haben - sich sagen "jetzt ist es einmal egal" und richtig zulangen. Vielleicht liegt es dann auch daran, dass die Diätregeln einfach zu straff sind. Das ist meine Vermutung.

Ich denke, lieber ab und an eine Marzipankartoffel mit Genuss essen, als auf einmal 6 Stück


----------



## XTRA-FUN (22. Januar 2004)

@ bluesky nimm lieber langsamer ab! Stell Deine Ernährung um, kurbel Deinen Stoffwechsel an, esse wenn Du hunger hast und hör auf wenn Du satt bist.


----------



## schaengel (23. Januar 2004)

XTRA-FUN schrieb:
			
		

> nimm lieber langsamer ab! Stell Deine Ernährung um, kurbel Deinen Stoffwechsel an, esse wenn Du hunger hast und hör auf wenn Du satt bist.



Trotz ihrer Einfachheit und langer Bekanntheit immer noch die beste Empfehlung. Man kann gerade das Abnehmen nicht über's Knie brechen, denn meistens geht es um eine gravierende Änderung der Ess- und Genuss-gewohnheiten.

Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht (immer wieder   ), dass die ersten 25% des Gewichtsverlustes genau so euphorisch machen können, wie die letzten 75%. Wenn man es also langsam, aber konsequent (!), angehen läßt, sind die Erfolgsaussichten größer.

Bei mir hat sich jetzt das drittemal in Folge mein Zielgewicht bestätigt, und nun hab' ich ein neues Ziel vor Augen: es auch zu halten! Dummerweise hat eine sich ankündigende Grippe meinen Trainingsplan durcheinander geworfen, und nun plagt mich mein schlechtes Gewissen, vielleicht zu vorsichtig gewesen zu sein. Tja, wenn der Mensch keine Probleme hat, schafft er sich welche   Wenn ich mich morgen wieder besser fühle, geht's ab auf's Bike. Auch bei Minus-Graden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (30. Januar 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich morgen wieder besser fühle, geht's ab auf's Bike. Auch bei Minus-Graden.



Wie schaffst Du das bloß?

Mein Problem liegt in der "dauerhaften Regelmässigkeit" des Bikens. Obwohl ich dauernd daran denke, ich werde ... biken, fällt mir in dem jenigen Moment so schwer loszufahren (Alibis: Wetter, Kalt, Nass, vielleicht morgen, TV, PC, etc etc.) Ich habe es in den letzten 2 Monaten "nur" 5 Mal geschafft richtig zu fahren. Der berühmte und oft fehlende "erste Schritt"..

Tja, "alleine" ist nicht immer einfach, den (Trainings-, Abnahme-, Fitness- und was-immer-das-heissen-mag-) Plan einzuhalten! Das steht für mich auf jeden Fall fest.


----------



## schaengel (30. Januar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaffst Du das bloß?



Tja, ich kann Dir leider keine andere Antwort geben als, einfach losfahren. Mach' Dir keinen Kopf, wie kalt es ist, oder wie dunkel. Mit den richtigen Klamotten, dem richtigen Bike und Lich d'ran geht das. Und dann mach Dir bewußt, dass es nur darauf ankommt zu biken. "Es gibt nichts gutes, ausser man tut es...".

Zugegebenermaßen kostet es mich auch Überwindung, mich im Dunkeln auf den Weg zu machen, aber jeder hat da so seine Tricks. Ich fahre mit meinem MTB nur eine kleine Runde von 30km, für die ich wesentlich länger brauche als mit meinem Rennrad. Na und! Ich denke, das ist trotzdem gut investierte Zeit. Bis Ende letzten Jahres bin ich zu Hause in der Abstellkammer auf der Rolle gefahren - wie öde!

Während der Fahrt ist mir die Kälte ziemlich schnuppe, nur für den Kopf brauche ich noch eine bessere Lösung.

Mir fällt wirklich kein besserer Tip ein als der, den mir ein ziemlich dämlicher Kerl einmal auf die Frage gegeben hat, wie er mit Glatteis bei seinem rasanten (Auto-)Fahrstil umgeht: "Ignorieren!".

Das ist alles nicht besonders hilfreich, oder? Probier's einfach aus, experimentier' 'rum, finde eine sportliche Betätigung, die Dir passt. Schließlich darf es ja auch Spaß machen. Aber *tu'* etwas!

Toi toi toi   !


----------



## Moose (30. Januar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaffst Du das bloß?
> 
> Mein Problem liegt in der "dauerhaften Regelmässigkeit" des Bikens. Obwohl ich dauernd daran denke, ich werde ... biken, fällt mir in dem jenigen Moment so schwer loszufahren (Alibis: Wetter, Kalt, Nass, vielleicht morgen, TV, PC, etc etc.) Ich habe es in den letzten 2 Monaten "nur" 5 Mal geschafft richtig zu fahren. Der berühmte und oft fehlende "erste Schritt"..
> 
> Tja, "alleine" ist nicht immer einfach, den (Trainings-, Abnahme-, Fitness- und was-immer-das-heissen-mag-) Plan einzuhalten! Das steht für mich auf jeden Fall fest.


Kann das sein, dass Dir biken gar keinen Spass macht?
Vielleicht eine dumme Frage ... ?


----------



## mikkael (31. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein, dass Dir biken gar keinen Spass macht?
> Vielleicht eine dumme Frage ... ?



@Moose: Die frage kann u.U. berechtigt sein, aber das ist es eben nicht! Sonst bin so oft - und so lange - unterwegs (in den wärmeren Monaten fast täglich). Überhaupt mit dem Biken habe ich das interesse an Sport wieder gewinnen können.

Es geht mir primär um zwei Dinge (u.a. nachdem ich einige Beiträge in diesem Thread gelesen habe): Erstens, um die Kälte und die Dunkelheit (Danke für den Tipp Schlaengel, ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen!). Zweitens, die Kunst, sich immer wieder motivieren zu können, egal was da draussen herrscht.

Ich glaube der beste Weg aus der Sache wäre, das ganze zusammen mit einem (oder mehreren) Biking-Partner/n bzw. mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft zu versuchen, wobei es bei den gemeinsamen Touren oft vorkommt, dass ein gemeinsames -und-jedem-spass-machendes- Level schwer zu finden ist. Die Anprüche sind sehr oft zu unterschiedlich.

Ich habe heute einen kleinen einfachen Wochenplan erstellt. Mit dem werde ich versuchen langsam wieder in Tritt zu kommen. "Selbstdiziplin" ist ja angesagt!

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## rboncube (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe diese Diskusion in den letzten Wochen ein wenig verfolgt.
Finde es echt beachtlich was manche schon abgenommen haben.Auch finde ich es super wie ihr euch gegenseitig Tip´s gebt und Mut macht.Klasse  
Habe auch ein Problem.
Bin 33 Jahre 1,70 groß und 69kg schwer.Habe die letzten 2Wochen versucht abzunehmen(möchte wieder auf 62kg).Dazu habe ich jeden Tag notiert was ich an Kal. zu mir genommen habe.MO-FR so ca. 800-1100kal,Sa/So etwas mehr ca1500kal.Dazu habe ich auch notiert was ich mit Sport verbrannt habe.Mache zur Zeit ne Reha und mache sehr viel Sport(ca 4-5Std täglich,Ergometer,Stepper,Krafttraining,Aquajogging,Schwimmen).Habe also mehr verbraucht als ich gegessen habe.Und was habe ich abgenommen?1 kg in 2,5 verdammt harten Wochen .Kann mir jeman erklären warum?Mache die letzten 5-6 Jahre sehr viel Sport,eigentlich täglich.(2003 8000km MTB+3xWoche Schwimmen,dazu Inline,Krafttraining,Laufen)
Habe auch einen Verdacht!Habe mit 16Jahren 90kg gewogen und mich dann auf 47kg! mit 19 Jahren heruntergehungert.Und alles ohne Sport nur fast nix gegessen.War natürlich net so gesund.Bin dann irgendwann durch meine Freundin zum Sport gekommen und habe durch sie gelernt mich wieder einigermaßen normal zu ernähren.Ich esse wirklich nicht viel und sehr kalorienorientiert(für einen Mann in meinem Alter wie ein Spatz),habe aber immer  mehr zugenommen.Bis so 60 kg wars ja ok,jetzt ist´s mir zuviel und ich bring´s nicht mehr weg.Und wenn ichs mal wieder versucht habe mit"iß fast gar nix" verlier ich in 2Wochen 1kg und nimm sobald ich wieder normal esse 2kg zu.Ein Teufelskreis.
Kann es sein das mein Stoffwechsel schon so nen knacks hat durch die jahrelangen Radikalkuren.Und kann ich was machen damit ich mich wieder normal Ernähren kann ohne zuzunehmen.

Sind doch ein paar Experten unter euch.ICH BRAUCHE HILFE!sonst werd ich noch wah..  ..ig

Ciao Rene´


----------



## shemesh (1. Februar 2004)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> habe diese Diskusion in den letzten Wochen ein wenig verfolgt.
> Finde es echt beachtlich was manche schon abgenommen haben.Auch finde ich es super wie ihr euch gegenseitig Tip´s gebt und Mut macht.Klasse
> Habe auch ein Problem.
> ...




Hallo Rene´,
bei deinem Zielgewicht von 62 kg und deiner Größe solltest du mit 2500 kcal eine ausgeglichene Bilanz haben, wenn du einen normalen Tag hast mit etwas Sport.
Also ist dein Defizit locker 1000 kcal im Durchschnitt z.Zt.
Dabei wirst du, wenn deine Zusammenstellungen stimmen, 120 g Biopren/Tag verlieren. Egal was die Waage nun anzeigt. 
Wenn nun anstatt der zu erwartenden 1,7kg nur 1 kg flöten gegangen ist, so mag das am Wasserhaushalt liegen. Die Natriumbilanz kann da ganz schön was verfälschen, und zwar in beide Richtungen.
Zieh dein Programm erst mal weiter durch und warte mal, was sich in den nächsten 4 Wochen tut. 
Selbst wenn man "nur" 1 kg in 2,5 Wochen verliert, dann sind das 3 Monaten 5 kg. Und dann auf eine gesunde Art.
Ich stecke z.Z. in einer ähnlichen Kiste. Ich mache immer mehr Sport und esse dem entsprechend mehr, aber es tut sich zu wenig. Ich vermute da die Muskulatur hinter, die Wasser und Fett und Glykogen einlagert.
Neben der Waage würde ich auch mal auf den Gürtel schauen, der ist da zuverlässiger, was das Biopren angeht. 
Also, weiter machen!!!................Das wird schon.
Geht nicht anders.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## XTRA-FUN (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo Rene´,

Bist Du dir sicher das die 7kg zuviel Fett sind? Bei dem Trainigsprogramm kann ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen. Der bzw. Dein Körper lässt sich auch nicht beschei*en, wenn Du zuwenig isst stellt er den Stoffwechsel auf Sparflamme ( abbau der Muskelmasse) um, mit der folge das Du beim "normal" essen fast sofort wieder zunimmst, nur ist das dann Fett für den "Notfall".
Ich z.B. wiege zur Zeit 80kg und weniger geht seit gut 4 Monaten nicht. Dafür nimmt aber meine Muskelmasse im sichtbaren bereich zu und da mein Gewicht gleich bleibt nehme ich an das der Fettanteil reduziert wird Du solltest auch immer normal essen ich halte nichts von Diäten, ich esse auch immer wenn ich hunger habe, egal wann auch Nachts, mein Körper ist es gewöhnt das er immer "gefüttert" wird, und ist darum auch nicht geizig wenn es darum geht Energie abzugeben  

Gruß XTRA-FUN


----------



## Maddin (1. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich muss auch von meinem Gewicht runter. Bin 1,70m groß und wiege ca. 92kg   .

Da ich auch mal 2 Kreuzbandrisse gehabt habe, wird es auch ein bissl schwerer sein wieder mit dem Biken anzufangen. Ich werde erst meine Beinmuskulatur speziell trainieren müssen bevor ich richtig reintreten kann :-(
Ich bekomme sonst gleich Probleme mit nem Patellaspitzensyndrom oder so ähnlich   .

Ich werde sicherlich etwas drauf achten, was ich so alles essen tue, aber stark reglementieren will ich mich nicht. Ich denke ich kann vernünftig abnehmen durch Sport. Die Kilo's die ich zuviel habe kommen halt von keinem Sport mehr und viel vorm Dreckscomputersitzen. Da ich mein Gewicht zur Zeit halte, nehme ich doch mal stark an, dass dann das Fett sich mit der Zeit trollt.

Mein Ziel wären so ca. 70kg, wobei ich da nicht auf die Kilo's fixiert bin. Wenn der Bauch weg ist, dann isses gut, egal wieviel ich wiege.
Ich werde dann mal das schöne Wetter heute gleich mal mit etwas Sport geniessen.

Ciao Maddin


----------



## bluesky (1. Februar 2004)

XTRA-FUN schrieb:
			
		

> @ bluesky nimm lieber langsamer ab! Stell Deine Ernährung um, kurbel Deinen Stoffwechsel an, esse wenn Du hunger hast und hör auf wenn Du satt bist.




ich hab ja keinen zeitdruck ... trotzdem hab ichs in den letzten zwei wochen etwas forciert ... und heute morgen waren es 88 kg ...

meine ernährung hab ich schon größtenteils umgestellt ... mehr obst/gemüse ... kohlenhydrate ungefähr gleich ... etwas weniger tierisches fett dafür mehr pflanzliches aus nüssen etc ...

im prinzip läufts bei mir grad so das wenn ich nur einmal die woche so 2,5 stunden sport mache und normal esse ich pro woche ca. 500gr - 1 kg verliere ...

gross beschleunigen will ich das auch gar nicht zumal ich ende märz wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder bis zu 4 mal die woche aufm bike sitze und demensprechend mehr verbrenne ..


----------



## shemesh (1. Februar 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ja keinen zeitdruck ... trotzdem hab ichs in den letzten zwei wochen etwas forciert ... und heute morgen waren es 88 kg ...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wenn ihr euch schon wiegt, was ich nicht unwichtig finde, dann macht das jeden Morgen und schreibt es auf. Bildet einen Mittelwert über eine Woche und vergleicht diese Mittelwerte, z.B. jeden Sonntag Mittelwertbildung. Einzelmessungen sind völlig nichtsaussagend, denn das Gewicht kann locker um 1-2 kg pro Tag schwanken.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (1. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht mir primär um zwei Dinge (u.a. nachdem ich einige Beiträge in diesem Thread gelesen habe): Erstens, um die Kälte und die Dunkelheit ... Zweitens, die Kunst, sich immer wieder motivieren zu können, egal was da draussen herrscht.Mikkael



Berichte 'mal, ob und wie es Dir geglückt ist!

Anfangs ist das "Tun" das einzig wichtige, nicht das Ergebnis. Wenn Du Dir Deine Sachen zusammenpackst, dann konzentiere Dich auf Deine Handlung und nicht auf das, was Dir unangenehm erscheint. Tue es mit Ruhe und Bedacht, Hektik macht (mich auf jeden Fall) nur bockig und unmotiviert. Wenn Du dann auf dem Bike sitzt und Du Dich dabei ertappst, wie Du anfängst z.B. wegen der Dunkelheit innerlich zu jammern, dann frage Dich, ob es, und was daran wirklich so schlimm ist. Und überlege lieber, wie Du das Problem vor der nächsten Fahrt beseitigen kannst. Du darfst bei dieser anstrengenden Aufgabe auch gerne etwas lockerer treten   . 

Ich wünsche Dir dabei den Effekt, dass Du erstens das Problem lösen kannst und sich bei Dir zweitens ein zweckorientiertes, positives (nicht selbstbetrügerisches!) Denken einstellt.


----------



## Moose (1. Februar 2004)

Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde sicherlich etwas drauf achten, was ich so alles essen tue, aber stark reglementieren will ich mich nicht. Ich denke ich kann vernünftig abnehmen durch Sport.
> 
> Mein Ziel wären so ca. 70kg, wobei ich da nicht auf die Kilo's fixiert bin. Wenn der Bauch weg ist, dann isses gut, egal wieviel ich wiege.*Ich werde dann mal das schöne Wetter heute gleich mal mit etwas Sport geniessen.*
> Ciao Maddin


----------



## rboncube (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
bin mir leider schon sicher das es Fett ist,denn die kleinen Schwarten am Bauch sind nicht zu übersehen.Habe aber sicherlich auch sehr viel Muskeln in den letzten 2Jahren aufgebaut(Beine,Oberkörper).Aber die kleine"Wampe" stört mich schon gewaltig.
Naja,da muß ich halt dran bleiben.Aber 3Monate sind schon lang und so gesund ist die Hungerei auf dauer auch nicht.Spreche aus Erfahrung(war kurz vor der Magersucht oder vielleicht schon mitendrin).

Trotzdem Danke für eure Tip´s

Ciao Rene´


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Seit meinem letzten Beitrag Nr. 305 hat sich ja hier im Thread nun doch einiges getan, viele haben ihre Erfolgsmeldungen abgegeben und das obwohl ja erst kÃ¼rzlich die Feiertage schadlos an einem vorÃ¼bergehen muÃten. Dazu erst mal meine GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche !!

Aber bitte nicht zu enthusiastisch !! Wer zu schnell durch Hungern abnimmt, kriegts doppelt zurÃ¼ck. Ich spreche da wirklich aus eigener Erfahrung, habe ich doch schon in der PubertÃ¤t gemeint abnehmen zu mÃ¼ssen.....Auf Dauer ist das Ab- und Zunehmen, daÃ kann sich ja jeder denken, nicht gerade fÃ¶rderlich. Man bringt den Stoffwechsel absolut aus dem Gleichgewicht. 

Ich persÃ¶nlich habe erst seit circa 2 Jahren ( oder schon 3 ?) den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen und bin immer noch dabei. Wahrscheinlich wirdâs nie enden den Weg weiter zu beschreiten: Viel Sport, gesÃ¼nderes Essen, bewuÃter Essen, nach einen verfressenen Wochenende oder auch mehreren Tagen nicht gleich frustig weiterfressen...and so on. Eine einfache Formel, die sich aber nur einfach anhÃ¶rt !! Da muÃ, glaube ich, auch jeder seinen eigenen Weg uns seine eigene Einstellung dazu finden.

In meinen letzten Beitrag hatte ich Euch gebeichtet, gute 3 Kilo zugenommen zu haben. Ohne mein Essen zu reduzieren, habe ich wenigstens schon mal 0,8 KG davon abgenommen. Das ist Ok fÃ¼r mich und die Gramm purzeln wohl weiter gemÃ¤chlich runter weil ich mich eh auf einen Marathon im Mai vorbereite....Irgendwann im Sommer erhoffe ich mein Traumgewicht von 80 bis 81,5 zu erreichen und auch zu halten ( Mit 21 hatte ich mal 78,5 Kg die ich nicht mehr erreichen kann und will !). Den Weg dahin sehe ich locker und Ã¼berhaupt nicht verbissen:

Pendelte ich doch circa gute 10 Jahre immer regelmÃ¤Ãig im Jahr zwischen 80 â 90 Kg. Die Zunahmen/ DiÃ¤t  in diesen Umfang hatte ich manchmal 2mal im Jahr, zuletzt hatte ich mein Gewicht auf 100 KG hochgepowert. Das gab mir dann endlich den Anlass, meine Lebensgewohnheiten mal grundlegend zu Ã¼berdenken. Mittlerweile habe ich es doch seit gut 2 Jahren geschafft, nur noch zwischen 82 â 85,5 zu pendeln...Viel gesÃ¼nder !! Ich spÃ¼re auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein und zu bleiben und glaube mein Endziel auch noch zu erreichen. Wenn nicht,......auch gut !!! Immer noch besser als 100 Kg.

Was wollte ich Euch eigentlich damit sagen ?? Es ist nicht nur mal kurz eine DiÃ¤t wenn man 10, 20 Pfund abnehmen will. Die Kunst besteht darin das Gewicht dann auch halten zu kÃ¶nnen. Und das funktioniert in der Regel nur, wenn Ihr schon zum Zeitpunkt Eures Wunsches abzunehmen Euch klar gemacht habt, daÃ Ihr grundlegende Dinge in Euren Lebens- Essgewohnheiten Ã¤ndern mÃ¼Ãt. 

Ich weiÃ, daÃ ist jetzt die Erfahrung meiner Chronik, aber ich glaube auch das es das Problem der meisten Ãbergewichtigen ist.

Noch en Tipp: Lest Euch mal den Beitrag 286 von @[email protected] durch. War fÃ¼r mich sehr aufschlussreich das man erst nach Jahren die Fettzellen Ã¼berlisten kann.......

GrÃ¼zi Google


----------



## mikkael (2. Februar 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Berichte 'mal, ob und wie es Dir geglückt ist!



Also, schaengel: Erstens, ich gebe Dir 100% Recht, es hat viel mit Ruhe zu tun, Hektik bringt überhaupt nichts.

Zweitens, ich habe bereits angefangen und die ersten vorgesehenen zwei Einheiten genauestens eingehalten. Die positive Wirkung ist wirklich spürbar! Ich werde auf jeden Fall Zeit zu Zeit berichten, wie es läuft.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (2. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe bereits angefangen und die ersten vorgesehenen zwei Einheiten genauestens eingehalten. Die positive Wirkung ist wirklich spürbar!



 

Du hast vor kurzem gefragt, wie man sich selbst motivieren könne. Das haste nun davon, nun hör' ich mit meinen "guten Tips" überhaupt nicht mehr auf   :

Wenn man nicht jahrelang buddhistische Meditationstechniken gelernt hat, dann fällt es einem schwer, sich durch Autosuggestion selbst zu steuern. Aber 'was hilft ist, wenn man quasi innerlich die Augen offen hält und den Moment für sich erkennt, wann man "bereit" ist. Was den Anfang betrifft, den es erst einmal zu tun gilt, so stelle ich mir den oft als Aufbruch einer Reise vor. Mit allem, was dazu gehört, d.h. Sachen packen (=Vorbereitung), Route planen (=Organisation) bis hin zur Vorfreude auf die Reise selbst (=Spass am eigenen Tun). Dann gerät der Endpunkt der Reise fast zur Nebensache, und "der Weg wird (ist) das Ziel"...

Wie Google schon sagt, es hört nie auf, aber man darf davor keine Angst haben. Wenn man es richtig anstellt, dann hat man sogar Spass daran.

Seit gestern ist übrigens mein alkoholfreier Monat vorbei. Den haben wir erst einmal mit einem leckeren Sekt-Frühstück verabschiedet und uns dann noch abends einen Wein gegönnt. Beim Lidl gab's 'nen Barolo für schlappe  10,-. Lecker! Aber ich war schon nach einem Glas duun. Ob Ihr's glaubt oder nicht: so sehr mir das geschmeckt hat, ich freue mich schon wieder auf meinen Trainings- und Ernährungsplan. Aber keine Sorge: das nächste Highlight steht schon nächsten Samstag vor der Tür: Grünkohl-Wandern. Yammi!

Dann wieder drei Wochen erholen (ich denke, ich werde die Zeit wieder alkoholfrei gestalten), und dann geht's ab nach Hamburg zum Konzert von Shania Twain - meiner Frau zuliebe. Ich freu' mich eher auf das (lukullische) Drumrum!


----------



## mikkael (6. Februar 2004)

Fein fein.. Lieber mit einem Barolo, als mit Bier! ) 
Übrigens, ich war gestern geschäftlich in Stuttgart und hatte beim Abendessen auch die Gelegenheit einen 98er Barolo zu geniessen, hmmm..

Tja, sportlich läuft alles nach Plan! Noch keinen Aussetzer o.ä. Morgen Vormittag geht es zu einer kleinen Rundfahrt im Neanderthal! Ich freue mich auf einige Höhenmeter. Endlich spielt auch das Wetter mit..

Grüsse

Mikkael

__________________________
Nobilitas sola est atque unica virtus!


----------



## schaengel (10. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, sportlich läuft alles nach Plan! Noch keinen Aussetzer o.ä. Morgen Vormittag geht es zu einer kleinen Rundfahrt im Neanderthal! Ich freue mich auf einige Höhenmeter. Endlich spielt auch das Wetter mit..



Meinen Glückwunsch, weiter so   

Ich war letzten Samstag mit den Vereinskollegen beim Grünkohlwandern. Natürlich wurde vorher radgefahren. Das Wetter spielte mit zünftigem Regen auch mit. Was hat aber das Krombacher lecker geschmeckt   Und der Grünkohl hinterher auch. Einziges Manko: kleiner Rückfall in alte Gewohnheiten, d.h. nach reichlich Alkoholgenuss zuhause noch einmal über Süßigkeiten, in diesem Falle Cantuccini, Amaretto und Schokolade, herfallen. Aber genossen habe ich es trotzdem. Nun geht der dritte "Tag danach" zu Ende, ich bin ebenfalls im Sport- und Ernährungsplan, und langsam stellt sich wieder die "Euphorie durch Askese" (letzteres nicht wörtlich nehmen) ein. Heute war ich bei Regen, Wind und Dunkelheit biken. Na, wenn das nicht ein ordentlicher Ausgleich für letzten Samstag war...



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Fein fein.. Lieber mit einem Barolo, als mit Bier! )



Och, da bin ich flexibel (s.o.). Aber natürlich hab' ich mir von dem Barolo ein paar Flaschen für die Reserve gesichert. Besser is' das!


----------



## swe68 (11. Februar 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> ....Aber 'was hilft ist, wenn man quasi innerlich die Augen offen hält und den Moment für sich erkennt, wann man "bereit" ist. Was den Anfang betrifft, den es erst einmal zu tun gilt, so stelle ich mir den oft als Aufbruch einer Reise vor. Mit allem, was dazu gehört, d.h. Sachen packen (=Vorbereitung), Route planen (=Organisation) bis hin zur Vorfreude auf die Reise selbst (=Spass am eigenen Tun). Dann gerät der Endpunkt der Reise fast zur Nebensache, und "der Weg wird (ist) das Ziel"...



Finde ich gut, den Ansatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (13. Februar 2004)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich gut, den Ansatz!



Ich kann das nur noch mit Reisefieber erklären: ich wollte ja ohnehin heute morgen früh aufstehen, um mein Programm zu erfüllen, da wir gleich nach Hamburg zum Möbelgucken fahren wollen. Und weil ich einfach nicht mehr schlafen konnte, bin ich um 3:30 (!!!) aufgestanden, um zu biken. Nach nur vier Stunden Schlaf. Mein Kopf sagt mir, ich sollte mir das nicht zur Gewohnheit werden lassen, aber andererseits fühle ich mich großartig


----------



## ICH HEISSE OLAF (13. Februar 2004)

Mal ne Frage nebenbei, was is jetzt mit Rennmaus ?


----------



## boile (13. Februar 2004)

@schaengel
DU BIST KRANK!!! da dreh ich mich 1000 prozentig nochmal um und versuch weiter zu pennen
sachen gibts  
aber eigentlich zu beneiden. ich würd das nicht packen


----------



## boile (13. Februar 2004)

also nicht, dass das gleich falsch verstanden wird, aber ich bin da echt baff. weiter so!


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2004)

boile schrieb:
			
		

> @schaengel
> DU BIST KRANK!!! da dreh ich mich 1000 prozentig nochmal um und versuch weiter zu pennen
> sachen gibts
> aber eigentlich zu beneiden. ich würd das nicht packen



Du boile, das ist überhaupt nicht krank. Hast Du selbst nicht schon außergewöhnliche Situationen oder Zeiten erlebt wo Du mal ganz unverhofft  positiv überascht.... aus Deinem Alltag herausgerissen wurdest oder das auch einfach selbst so interverniert hast und danach das Gefühl hattest viel mehr zu leben als sonst ?? 

Ich find solch leider seltenen Situationen öffnen einen mal die Augen, dass man seine Leben selbst in der Hand hat, es selbst gestalten kann...auch wenn es nur kurz ist und der Alltag einen wieder einholt, einholen muß...mit den ganzen Verpflichtungen die man hat.

So kleine Momente sind wie Urlaub...Stimmts schaengel ??

Google


----------



## boile (13. Februar 2004)

Aaaaahh!!!genau das meinte ich....   
das krank war doch auch nett gemeint. ehrlich, auch wenn es sich nicht so anhört. ich find das ja auch super, hab ich ja auch drunter noch geschrieben, aber im moment kann ICH mir nicht vorstellen, wenn ich mitten in der nacht aufwach, aufzustehen und biken zu gehen. drum..... und es war wirklich nicht böse gemeint!!! 
gruß,
katrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. Februar 2004)

Weiß ich doch boile. Hab Dich schon verstanden...Wollts nur noch mal erklären. Mach Dir mal net en Kopp   

Aber vielleicht hab ich da  schaengels " Erlebnis" auch falsch interpretiert.....

Google


----------



## schaengel (13. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find solch leider seltenen Situationen öffnen einen mal die Augen, dass man seine Leben selbst in der Hand hat, es selbst gestalten kann...auch wenn es nur kurz ist und der Alltag einen wieder einholt, einholen muß...mit den ganzen Verpflichtungen die man hat.
> 
> So kleine Momente sind wie Urlaub...Stimmts schaengel ??



Du hast's 100% erfasst, google   !

@ boile
Ich hab' das mit dem "krank" - denke ich - schon richtig verstanden. Auch wenn mein morgentlicher Ausflug lange Zeit die Ausnahme sein wird, bleibt die Betrachtung doch immer eine Frage des Blickwinkels: wer findet es denn ungewöhnlich, wenn Kollegen montags erzählen, dass sie sonntags bis 5 Uhr morgens durchgezecht haben? Wer wundert sich denn über die Familie, die - weil dann die Autobahn so schön leer sind - nachts um 1 Uhr in den Urlaub aufbricht? Ganz zu schweigen von den Legionen von Jägern oder Anglern, die die Gunst der frühen Stunde nutzen. Das, was man mit seiner Zeit anfängt ist eine Frage der Wertschätzung.

Aber heute, das kann ich zu Deiner Beruhigung sagen, heisst es "carpe noctem". Ich muß das nur noch meiner Frau beibringen


----------



## mikkael (14. Februar 2004)

Bei meiner Suche nach "computerbasierter" Ordnung habe ich eine coole Web-Site entdeckt, wo man den Trainingsplan eintagen und alles übersichtlich tracken kann. Man kann sogar einen passenden individuellen Plan erstellen lassen. Der Trainingskalendar funktioniert super, man kann sogar Notizen etc. eintragen, die Charts sind sofort ruck zuck erstellt. 

Es ist 100% web-basiert, also sogar wunderbar geeignet auch für andere Betriebssysteme (Mac, Linux usw) und für solche Exoten wie mich, die nix mit "Windoze" zu tun haben.

Die Seite ist von *POLAR* : http://www.polarpersonaltrainer.com

Man muss sich erst anmelden und einen Profil (links unten: register) erstellen. Danach beginnt man mit der Planung usw. So bald man mit den Einheiten beginnt wird es spannend, jeden Tag (vorausgesetzt man setzt dies als Homepage und surft fast täglich) sieht man seine eigene Daten und wird ständig daran erinnert: "es wird langsam Zeit, Junge! Dein Bike wartet!"

Viel Spass!   

Mikkael

PS: Das ganze ist in englisch oder in..  hmmm  ..finnisch!


----------



## schaengel (22. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> "es wird langsam Zeit, Junge! Dein Bike wartet!"



Moin Mikka,

wie klapptet denn? Mittlerweile haben wir ja einen Konkurrenz-Thread bekommen.

Bei mir läuft alles nach Plan, d.h. ich halte jetzt seit einem Monat mein Zielgewicht. Natürlich sollen noch viele Monate folgen, aber was für mich nun die größte Herausforderung darstellt, ist nicht bei jeder kleinen Gewichtsschwankung in Panik zu geraten. Ende letzter Woche meinte ich, mein Gewicht sei angesichts meines Sport- und Ernährungspensums 1 Pfund (!!!   ) zu hoch, und ich war daher mies gelaunt. Ich Großmaul! Dabei hab' ich vorher noch rumtetönt, dass man das ausbalancieren könne. Schließlich hab' ich das auch mit viel Disziplin, einer heißen Dusche  und gutem Selbstzureden geschafft: "Du ziehst das jetzt wie geplant durch und wirst *nicht weniger* essen!" Mal sehen, was morgen die Waage sagt.

Ansonsten war ich bei schönstem Sonnenschein und 3° biken - herrlich!

Dir und allen anderen - auch wenn sie sich rar machen (trainieren wohl alle fleißig   ) - weiterhin gutes Gelingen!

Ach ja, hab' bei Ebay günstig "Traumtouren Transalp" ersteigert  ICH WILL SOFORT LOSFAHREN !!!


----------



## mikkael (22. Februar 2004)

@ schaengel: Du bist lustig..

Also, ich war gestern auch Biken (gem. Plan  ).

Auch ich bin mit meiner bisherigen Entwicklung voll zufrieden, so lief diese Woche:

Total exercise time: 4 h 1 min 
Total calories: 3147 kcal
Activities: Exercise with indoor equipment (Ergometer) + Mountain biking 
Distance: 75 km (ohne heute, ich bin gleich weg!)

Was "die kälte" angeht, hattest Du 100% recht: Die Ausrüstung muss stimmen. Die letzten Wochen waren ausnahmslos sehr kalt und ich war wirklich lange unterwegs, aber es hat Spass gemacht, wie lange nicht. 

Was Zielgewicht angeht: Ich beabsichtige bis Mitte März auf jeden Fall um (vielleicht unter) 93 zu sein (mein Stand Sommer 2003). Als ich Mitte Januar anfing war ich -hoffnungslos- um die 99, heute 95,5. Ich fühle mich richtig fit, aber weiss, dass ich noch lange nicht in bester Form bin.

Eins noch; das Essen. Ich habe einiges reduziert, aber nicht dramatisch, jetzt eher weniger Fleisch, aber mehr Nudeln und Salat, weniger Fett.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (22. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Was Zielgewicht angeht: Ich beabsichtige bis Mitte März auf jeden Fall um (vielleicht unter) 93 zu sein (mein Stand Sommer 2003). Als ich Mitte Januar anfing war ich -hoffnungslos- um die 99, heute 95,5. Ich fühle mich richtig fit, aber weiss, dass ich noch lange nicht in bester Form bin.
> 
> Eins noch; das Essen. Ich habe einiges reduziert, aber nicht dramatisch, jetzt eher weniger Fleisch, aber mehr Nudeln und Salat, weniger Fett.



Na, Du machst es offensichtlich ja "richtig". Weiter so   Meine Kollegen grinsen auch schon immer, wenn ich mir in unserer Teeküche wieder meine Nudelportion warm mache: "na, heute wieder radfahren?".


----------



## onkel (23. Februar 2004)

Gratulation, Leute! 
Der Thread, der die Probleme von Rennmaus zu lösen helfen sollte, überlebt seinen Erschaffer nun schon seit mehr als einem Vierteljahr, weil andere wirklich durchhalten wollen! Weiter so! 

 (Kalorienreduziert    )


----------



## swe68 (23. Februar 2004)

ich schau immer mal rein und gucke, wer noch dabei ist!


----------



## mikkael (23. Februar 2004)

Es wird hell. 18.00 - 18.30 ist schon mal (locker) drin, wahrscheinlich bis Mitte März auch 19.00 uhr. Ich werde umstellen: jetzt auch abends 1-1,5 Std. biken. Es macht mehr Spass im Wald als im Zimmer, mehr Intervalle als Langeweile.

@schaengel (unter anderem..)
Machts du etwas besonderes bez. Regeneration? jetzt kommts: Tag frei? Vitamine (Zink Minerale etc.)? Muskeln? Das Essen nach dem Ride? Was ist mit Alkohol (Abends ein Glass Wein etc.)?

Also, *Gedanken, Patentrezepte und Empfehlungen.* 

Ich weiss es gibt viele Threads über das Thema. Hier einfach von Freizeit-Biker zu Freizeit-Biker, Erfahrungen --> kurz und knapp, oder länger von mir aus!

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael

p.s. ich überlege mir gerade auch einen "Signature", etwas passendes.. Hmm!


----------



## schaengel (23. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @schaengel (unter anderem..)
> Machts du etwas besonderes bez. Regeneration? jetzt kommts: Tag frei? Vitamine (Zink Minerale etc.)? Muskeln? Das Essen nach dem Ride? Was ist mit Alkohol (Abends ein Glass Wein etc.)?



Aua!!!! Da hast du meinen wunden Punkt getroffen. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, sonntags keinen Sport zu machen, um zu regenerieren. Mittlerweile habe ich das schon unterwandert: ich gehe mit meiner Frau laufen. Allerdings will ich tatsächlich in meinen Trainingsplan regelmäßig freie Tage einbauen, wobei ich sagen muß, dass ich an zwei Tagen die Woche nur für 30Min schwimme, die also nicht so viel zählen. Heute jedoch habe ich mir beim Schwimmen überlegt, in Zukunft zusätzlich abends zu trainieren, um auf meine Stundenzahl zu kommen, andererseits aber sonntags dann "frei" zu machen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich aus beruflichen Gründen immer damit rechnen muß, einmal nicht trainieren zu können, so dass ich quasi auf Vorrat arbeite. 

Irgendwelche Mittel nehme ich nicht. Aus vielerlei Gründen. Der einfachste ist, dass ich denke, mich in einer Leistungklasse zu bewegen, wo ich meinen Bedarf aus einer vernünftigen Ernährung decken kann. D.h. viel Obst und Gemüse, Milchprodukte in vernünftigen Mengen, eher Fisch als Fleisch (wenn, dann Geflügel oder Wild). Als "Zugeständnis" gibt's morgens einen Multi-Vitaminsaft.

Im Moment esse ich nach längeren, abendlichen Trainingseinheiten nichts - ausser am Wochenende, wo ich am frühen Nachmittag trainiere. Da ich aber meine Aufbau-Phase noch nicht abgeschlossen habe, werde ich das mit erhöhter Kalorienzufuhr ändern, so dass ich zukünftig dann abends noch eine Kleinigkeit zu mir nehmen werde. Die Abstinenz hat im Moment eher psychologische Gründe: ich will nicht, dass Essen für mich zur Belohnung für geleistetes Training wird.

Alkohol meide ich noch. Obwohl ich sehr gerne Wein trinke. Aber ich fange erst langsam wieder mit dem Saufen an   . Ich hab' doch von dem Transalp-Buch erzählt. Ich werde ganz bestimmt einmal an einem Wochenende nach einer MTB-Tour ein Fläschchen Weizenbier öffnen, dicke-backen-Musik auflegen und dann darin schmökern. Und vielleicht mache ich sogar noch ein zweites auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (23. Februar 2004)

Aha, also ich dachte nach der Fahrt sollte man etwas essen, nicht viel, aber ein bisschen was, kohlenhydratreiches. Wenn ich sehr lange unterwegs bin, dann esse ich auch nichts danach.

Ich plane z.Z. mit 3 Trainingseinheiten pro Woche, öfters sonntags einen "Schmankerl" dazu. 

Ich kann nicht laufen! Ich finde das schade, aber ich hab's oft versucht, mein Knie schafft's nicht (Lange Geschichte: 13 Jahre Basketball -> verletzt -> nie richtig geheilt)

Die Apothekerin hat mir EUNOVA Langzeitvitamin empfohlen, das nehme ich 3x die Woche. Ich kann es noch nicht richtig beurteilen, aber ich glaube es hilft wirklich ein wenig. In der letzten Zeit habe ich die Intensität bisschen erhöht, trotzdem keine Beschwerden. Ich gehe einmal/Woche in die Sauna, das hilft mit Sicherheit 

Obwohl wir einen guten Weinkeller haben, trinken wir wenig und nur zu Anlässen (Besuch etc.). Anders als Wein trinke ich nicht. Ich glaube ein Glas sollte mal erlaubt sein, obwohl ich, nach solchen Abenden, immer einen Tag Pause mache. Mein Schwiegervater sind mir oft böse (sind aus Weilheim Oberbayern), aber a mit Weissbier hab i nix o Huat. 

Was Transalp/Alpencross angeht: Das ist und bleibt für mich ein Traum. Ich habe hier mit einigen Jungs gesprochen (und "quasi" mitgefahren), die sich für so was vorbereiten (seit 2 Jahren) und einen Leistungslevel haben, von dem ich nur träumen kann. Ich werde im kommenden Sommer in Weilheim/Karwendel 2 Wochen trainieren und werde versuchen, vielleicht einen Pass zu erreichen. 

Alleine ist solches immer sehr schwer, denke ich. In einer Gruppe kann man sich besser motivieren. Ich habe das Buch von Stanciu (bike magazin) mit der CD-ROM mit den Routen daheim, herrlich! Alles endet frühlich mit einem Espresso in Riva!


----------



## schaengel (23. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, also ich dachte nach der Fahrt sollte man etwas essen, nicht viel, aber ein bisschen was



Sollte man auch. Normalerweise   




			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plane z.Z. mit 3 Trainingseinheiten pro Woche, öfters sonntags einen "Schmankerl" dazu.



Wie sieht denn der "Schmankerl" aus?




			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Die Apothekerin hat mir EUNOVA Langzeitvitamin empfohlen...



Klar, das is' nich' mehr so wie früher. Die müssen jetzt auch verkaufen    Spaß beiseite. Es ist halt alles eine Frage der Dosis.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Anders als Wein trinke ich nicht. Ich glaube ein Glas sollte mal erlaubt sein... aber a mit Weissbier hab i nix o Huat



Ein Glas is' auch erlaubt. Aber ab und an 'n leckeres Weizen _schmacht_ 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Was Transalp/Alpencross angeht: Das ist und bleibt für mich ein Traum. ...Alleine ist solches immer sehr schwer, denke ich. In einer Gruppe kann man sich besser motivieren. Ich habe das Buch von Stanciu (bike magazin) mit der CD-ROM mit den Routen daheim, herrlich! Alles endet frühlich mit einem Espresso in Riva!



Tja, Träume sind dazu da, sie zu erfüllen. Ich hab' spät, sehr spät mit dem Biken angefangen. Nächsten Monat werd' ich 40   Wenn mir einmal jemand gesagt hätte, dass ich ernsthaft darüber nachdenke, mit dem Rad über die Alpen zu fahren, hätte ich ihn für verrückt erklärt. Eine gute Gruppe zu finden, d.h. eine, die zu einem passt, ist nicht einfach. Vor allem nicht hier oben in Norddeutschland. Die wimmelt es nun einmal nicht von Bergziegen. Ich werde mich bis nächstes Jahr auch erst einmal langsam herantasten: Höhne - Harburger Berge - Harz - vielleicht Eifel - Italien... Der Vorteil einer Fahrt alleine ist, dass niemand mitbekommt, wenn du aufgibst. Aber daran denken wir ja auch gar nicht, neeeeeiiiiiiin!


----------



## mikkael (24. Februar 2004)

40 hin, 40 her, was spielt es wirklich für eine Rolle?

Ich habe vor fast genau einem Jahr mit dem Rauchen (2 Pack/Tag) aufgehört, wog damals über 110, hatte 9 jahrelang kein Sport getrieben (abgesehen von paar Basketballpartien), hatte die übelsten Cholesterinwerte und aß alles was auf den Tisch kam. 

Heute kann ich über 3 oder 4 Trainingseinheiten/Woche reden, über Pässe und über Touren, Laktatwerte, Pulsmesser, Jogging und Bike-Reisen etc. Was will man mehr, was spielt Alter hier für eine Rolle? Das alles verdanke ich u.a. dem Biken (und natürlich dem Klavier das letztes Jahr auf meinen Kopf gefallen war  )

@ Schmankerl: Tja wozu man Lust hat, manchmal 3-4 Stunden rauf-runter, manchmal lockere Fahrt im Wald. 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Ursen (25. Februar 2004)

Jetzt offenbare ich mich auch:

Habe im September 03 erkannt, dass meine 91 kg für 172 cm wohl etwas zu schwer sind.

Als ehemaliger Spitzenathlet (Leichtathletik 800 m - Läufer) wog ich früher als Wettkampfgewicht 68 kg.

Nun, auf jeden Fall hab ich letzten September dann mein 15 jähriges Rennrad revidiert und mich draufgesetzt. Dann hat mich der Rennrad-Virus gepackt. Das alte Rad steht nun auf einem Rollentrainer (Taxc Flow in ungeheizter Garage) und für die Strasse hab ich mir ein neues RR gekauft.

Somit trainiere ich nun seit 6 Monaten regelmässig 2 - 4 Stunden pro Woche und ernähre mich ganz normal weiter.

Resultat: Heute morgen erstmals 87 kg  (also 4 kg in 6 Monaten)

Ich bin zufrieden, zumal die Gewichtsabnahme mittlerweile eine einfache Nebenerscheinung ist. Ich habe wieder freude am Sport.

Zugegeben: Wenn ich keine Lust habe auf das Rollentraining, schaue ich mir zuerst die Tour und ein paar Rennrad-Prospekte an, und schon freue ich mich aufs Training.

Gruss
Urs


----------



## schaengel (25. Februar 2004)

@ ursen
Willkommen im Club, und viel Erfolg! Meine Rede ist ja, dass die ersten 10% Gewichtsverlust genau so euphorisch machen, wie die letzten 90%. Ich bin im Moment bei meinem Zielgewicht angekommen und halte es auch. Ich esse kontrolliert (!) und treibe regelmäßig Sport. Nun muß ich mich erst einmal auf die Tatsache einstellen, dass meine Disziplin nicht durch einen ständig dokumentierbaren Gewichtsverlust "belohnt" wird (ich will ja nicht weiter abnehmen). Ich versuche, mir damit zu helfen, dass die "Belohnung" in einem stabilen (Ziel-)Gewicht bei höherer Kalorienzufuhr liegt. Ich kann nun Sachen essen - natürlich in Maßen - an die ich zuvor gar nicht zu denken wagte. Nun, schau' mer 'mal... 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Heute kann ich über 3 oder 4 Trainingseinheiten/Woche reden, über Pässe und über Touren, Laktatwerte, Pulsmesser, Jogging und Bike-Reisen ...



 Siehste, und ich kann mit meiner von allen männlichen Kollegen als super-attraktiv bezeichneten, jungen, blonden Kollegin über die Problematik der Beirasur reden...


----------



## mikkael (25. Februar 2004)

@schaengel:     

Beinrasur?? Muss das dann sein, bitte, bitte?

Also, klar spielt Alter eine Rolle, aber ob du 1-2 Einheiten mehr trainierst oder weniger, das eben in unserem Alter nicht mehr. Ich sage nicht "Hauptsache man sieht die Zehen beim Duschen", aber wir Urs sagt, man soll Freude daran haben.

@urs: Einfach Super und nur ja nicht nachlassen! Wenn man sich regelmässig bewegt und Spass dabei hat, verschwinden die Kilos so oder so!! Berichten kannst du hier immer wieder...

 

Grüsse

Mikkael

P.s./off-topic: Habt Ihr gestern den Bock von Kahn angeschaut?? Sein Affengesicht nach dem Match war die Animation des Tages!!


----------



## schaengel (26. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @schaengel:
> Beinrasur?? Muss das dann sein, bitte, bitte?



Klar! Ich wollte wenigstens einmal in meinem Leben ein "richtiger" Rennfahrer sein   Daneben finde ich es sehr angenehm, und die Lotions lassen sich tatsächlich einfacher auftragen. Ausserdem greife ich mit dieser Maßnahme eh nur der Evolution vor   




			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ob du 1-2 Einheiten mehr trainierst oder weniger, das eben in unserem Alter nicht mehr... man soll Freude daran haben.



Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Meine Motivation hier darlzuegen, würde den Rahmen dieses Threads sprengen. Im Grunde hat das Training für mich auch eine psychologische Komponente. Es hilft mir, mich auf das wesentliche zu konzentrieren. In Phasen, wo ich lange nicht trainiere, hänge ich durch, lasse mich gehen und bin durch die Bank antriebslos. Da fahr' ich lieber Rad! Allerdings muß ich zugeben, dass es schwer ist, das rechte Augenmaß zu behalten. Die Familie erhebt ja auch noch Ansprüche. Andererseits, wenn ich sehe, wie oft "die anderen" (Familienväter) in die Kneipe gehen, bei der Feuerwehr oder im Schützenverein aktiv sind oder ein anderes aufwendiges Hobby haben (z.B. jeden Samstag das Auto waschen und polieren - die gibt's wirklich noch!), dann relativiert sich mein Engagement schon wieder. Aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread...

Ich versuche so weiterzumachen und träume von "meinem" Alpencross im nächsten Jahr. Wenn es hier wieder wärmer ist ziehe ich das tatsächlich zwecks Motivation durch: CC-biken, dann heiß duschen, mit 'nem Weizen in den Garten setzen, *das* Buch aufschlagen und mit 'nem Walkman auf'm Kopf ("Musik aus dem Münch'ner Hofbräuhaus"   ) darin schmökern... Ah ja, Lederhose ziehe ich selbstverständlich auch noch an!

In diesem Sinne, du dödeldi di dadeldu....


----------



## mikkael (27. Februar 2004)

Wie so oft in zahlriechen Threads diskutiert, ist Beinrasur definitiv eine kontroverse Angelegenheit!  

Jeder hat seine Meinung dazu. Ich sehe für mich keine Notwendigkeit, gar einen Bedarf!

-------------
Ich hatte mich heute den ganzen Tag über "morgen" gefreut und hier ist alles voller Schnee!!!! Also wahrscheinlich wird es nix mit dem Biken, oder ich fahre irgendwohin wo die Lage besser ist.

Was der Fitness-Plan angeht: Ich glaube, ich habe mein Rythmus jetzt endlich gefunden, nach 4 Wochen Kontinuität. Einfach locker, mit grossem Spassfaktor läuft's: 1000-1500 Kcal (mit 55% Fettanteil) beim Ergometer pro Training (100% GA1- rein Fettstoffwechsel, 2 x Woche) und <40% beim Biken (sicher bedingt durch den längeren Dauer, 2 x Woche klar höher -> GA2). Es haut wirklich millimeter genau hin, Ruhepuls und Gewicht sinken, ich fühle mich wunderbar fit.

Noch 2 Wochen so und dann soll ich eigentlich mehr Speed und Ausdauer verlangen dürfen. Ich werde dann den Plan umändern und mehr in die Richtung "Intervall-training" gehen, mit bisschen mehr Intensität.

Apropos Training. Was macht diese Rennmaus? Seit den "tollen" Sprüchen gab's nix mehr von ihm zu hören!

Viel Spass beim Biken und schönes WE!

 

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (27. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich heute den ganzen Tag über "morgen" gefreut und hier ist alles voller Schnee!!!! Also wahrscheinlich wird es nix mit dem Biken, oder ich fahre irgendwohin wo die Lage besser ist.
> Mikkael



Ich auch!
Aber meine Kieferhöhlen freuen sich, dass ich nur auf die Rolle gehen kann.
Denen ist es zu kalt im Moment. 
Mein Trainingsplan, den ich jetzt wieder voll aufnehmen kann, nachdem die Grippe völlig üerwunden ist, gestaltet sich eher dynamisch. Ich finde jede Woche neue Dinge, die ich einbauen kann und auch einbaue. Schade ist, dass die Woche nur 7 Tage hat. 
Heute habe ich zwischen den Liegestützsätzen einfach getanzt. Hat echt sauspass gemacht. 
Ich denke, bis Mai habe ich die restlichen 4 kg weg. Dann habe ich seit Oktober 17 kg abgenommen und sogar Muskulatur, Kondition und Kraft aufgebaut. Ich fühle mich auch sehr gut, nur werde ich irgendwie aggressiver.
Ob das am Testosteron liegt, das die Muskulatur bildet?
Ich mache auch mehr reines GA1 Training mit etwa 125 bis 130 Puls und nur ein Mal/Woche Intervall. 
Was mich nur fertig macht, ist das Liegerad. Ein Mal die Woche reizt es mich doch, mit dem Teil zu fahren, was eindeutig zu wenig ist. Das Teil erzeugt immer einen wahnsinns Muskelkater. Geht voll in die Oberschenkel, Popo und den Rücken. Ich betrachte es als Kraftausdauertraining.
Am liebsten würde ich jeden Tag nur noch Fahrrad fahren und ich freue mich riesig auf den April mit der Sommerzeit. Dann kann ich nach der Arbeit einen Umweg machen und die Luft raus lassen. Ich muß da nur aufpassen, dass ich nicht allzu sauer werde. 
Mein Lauftraining nimmt auch Formen an. Heute bin ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und dann zurück gelaufen, weil alles nass und verschneit war.
Dann konnte ich nach dem Nachmittagsschlaf mein Krafttraining abspulen.
Werde ich jetzt öfter so machen, am Freitag zur Arbeit laufen.
Wieviel Ruhetage habt ihr denn so? Ich habe 2/Woche, wo es mir oft sehr schwer fällt, nichts zu tun. Aber wat muss, dat muss!
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (28. Februar 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich heute den ganzen Tag über "morgen" gefreut und hier ist alles voller Schnee!!!! Also wahrscheinlich wird es nix mit dem Biken...



Ich war heut' morgen um 5 Uhr biken, und nachdem ich zurückgekommen bin, war mein Wasser in der Flasche geforen!

@ shemesh
Sag' mal, bei Deinem ganzen Pensum, hast Du Familie?

Was die Ruhetage betrifft, so habe ich morgen den ersten in vier Wochen. Dazu muß ich allerdings sagen, dass ich auch Tage habe wo ich nur 30 Min schwimme, und das war's. Trotzdem, denke ich, wird mir der Tag morgen ganz gut tun. Man kommt auch wieder auf andere Gedanken und schöpft neue Kraft.

So, Ihr Leutz, wir fahren jetzt nach Hamburg - Shania Twain wartet...


----------



## mikkael (28. Februar 2004)

@schaengel

viel Spass beim Konzert! 

Tja bei mir schaut's heute schlecht aus mit dem Biken. Leider "Schneebehindert"..   Nun, ich fahr in die Stadt, mal so bummeln.. Bike-Shops, GPS, Bücher etc., Gehalt ist da und muss weg 


@shem
 was April angeht!
 was die 17K angeht (Hammer!)
Mach mal ne Pause, gönn dir mal ein Glas Wein! 

Grüsse

Mikkael


__________
*Scheißschnee, muss ja am Wochenende sein, verdammt!*


----------



## shemesh (28. Februar 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heut' morgen um 5 Uhr biken, und nachdem ich zurückgekommen bin, war mein Wasser in der Flasche geforen!
> 
> @ shemesh
> Sag' mal, bei Deinem ganzen Pensum, hast Du Familie?
> ...



Grüß Shania unbekannter Weise von mir. Bei der komme ich auf andere Gedanken. 
Familie? Jein. Eine Frau und zwei Hunde. Also keine Kinder, für die Papa am Abend den Clown spielen muß. 
Und wieso ganzes Pensum?
So viel ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Anstatt vorm Fernseher zu liegen, mache ich eben im Keller oder draußen was anderes. Klar sind die anderen Hobbies z.Zt. nur marginal von Interesse.
@mikkael:
Was den Wein angeht, laß ich das lieber bleiben. Nach über 4 Monaten Abstinenz habe ich echt Angst, dass ich da in eine Art von Sucht hinein gerate, wenn ich was trinke. Von dem Zeugs habe ich genug in meinem Leben gesoffen, das muß reichen. Aber danke für den Tipp. Ich nehme lieber Schorle, die schmeckt mir sogar besser. Nur vom Rauchen muß ich noch weg. Eine Woche habe ich vor kurzem geschafft. Immerhin ein Schritt, dem noch weitere folgen werden.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (28. Februar 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> .. Ich nehme lieber Schorle, die schmeckt mir sogar besser..



  

oki doki!


----------



## schaengel (29. Februar 2004)

So, bin wieder zurück. Shania Twain ist nicht ganz so mein Fall (in jeder Beziehung), aber meine Frau wollte unbedingt zu ihrem Konzert. War ja ganz nett, und ein Autogramm haben wir sogar auch bekommen. Sieht zwar eher aus wie der erste Malversuch unserer Tochter, aber Hauptsache *WIR* wissen, es ist von "ihr"... Soviel zum Thema Off-Topic.

Gestern habe ich den Abend stilgemäß mit Bier und Burger (ja, schreit nur entsetzt auf, es kommt noch viel schlimmer   ) eingeleitet. Heute morgen hab' ich dann wohl für die ganze Woche gefrühstückt. Bezahlt ist halt bezahlt   .

Meine "Übung" besteht nun darin, wieder nahtlos in die gewohnte Ernährungs- und Trainingsroutine zu wechseln.

@ Mikka
Ich war gestern auch fahrradtechnisch einkaufen. Das Globetrotter-Kaufhaus in Hamburg ist einfach eine Wucht!

Ach ja, ab morgen beginnt für 4 Wochen meine kaffeelose Zeit. Hm, irgendwie stehe ich auf Selbstgeißelung... Sollte 'mal darüber mit meinem Psychiater reden. Oder einkaufen gehen


----------



## shemesh (29. Februar 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ab morgen beginnt für 4 Wochen meine kaffeelose Zeit. Hm, irgendwie stehe ich auf Selbstgeißelung... Sollte 'mal darüber mit meinem Psychiater reden. Oder einkaufen gehen



Da bringst mich auf eine gute Idee. Ich bin nämlich gerade nach Hause gekommen und habe mir auf den letzten 10 km bei eiskaltem Gegenwind die Pfoten dermaßen abgefrohren, dass ich gejammert habe wie ein Schlosshund. Jetzt werde ich mir einen schönen Kaffee machen mit Kakao, süß wie Shania, aber mit Süßstoff natürlich. Hunger habe ich mom. keinen.
Was versprichst du dir denn von der kaffeelosen Zeit? @schaegel
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (29. Februar 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Was versprichst du dir denn von der kaffeelosen Zeit? @schaegel



1. Hab' ich in der letzten Zeit wirklich zu viel getrunken, vielleicht 1 - 1,5 Ltr am Tag. Da muß ich mich einfach wieder "resetten".

2. Mich macht zu viel Kaffee irgendwie unruhig und unausgeglichen.

3. Ich kann den Kaffee nicht mehr so richtig genießen, wenn ich zu viel trinke. Wir haben zu Hause einen Espresso-Automaten mit allem drum und dran. Der lief in der letzten Zeit pausenlos - auch abends.

4. Ich hoffe, dass mir die "Tee-Zeremonie" abends wieder zur Entspannung hilft bzw dazu beiträgt.


----------



## schaengel (29. Februar 2004)

Bitte nicht wundern. Ich werde mich bis auf weiteres nicht mehr melden. Ich drücke Euch weiterhin die Daumen bei Euren Aktivitäten   

Bis denne


----------



## mikkael (29. Februar 2004)

Das mit dem Kaffee kann ich nur bestätigen. Zu viel davon neutralisiert den Geschmack, der Genuss ist dann nicht mehr da.. Obwohl wirklich einen Expresso-Liebhaber, bin ich mit dem Tee viel glücklicher, vor allem die Sorten ohne Thein kann ich empfehlen: Roiboos (Rotbusch), Manana usw.

Die "Abmeldung": Schade; aber gut, dass man es vorher meldet. Viel Spass und halte Dich fit! 

zwei Sachen zum Schluss:

Ich habe ein Buch gekauft: "Mountainbike-Training" von Achim Schmidt. ich kann es ohne Einschränkung weiterempfehlen, ist mal was anderes: Trainingspläne, -empfehlungen für MTB-Biker. Alles ausführlich erklärt und mit Beispielen gezeigt. Ein Top-Buch!

Dieser Outdoor-Laden, von dem du sprichst: Gloebtrotter. Von denen habe ich viel eingekauft, im Web. Top Service und sehr zuverlässig. Hier gibt es auch einige Outdoor-Läden, aber Globetrotter (die vertreten Jack Wolfskin im Internet) war wirklich gut.



Mikkael


----------



## Pazzo (29. Februar 2004)

Unterstützend zum Sport würde ich Dir den bewussteren Umgang bzw. eine Umstellung der Ernährung empfehlen.
Hier halte ich z.B. das Weight Watchers Konzept für sehr nützlich.(http://www.weightwatchers.de). Es ist einfach zu erlernen und es funktioniert (Meine Erfahrung -> 6 kg Abnahme in 5 Wochen)  

Allerdings ist das in den Kursen überwiegend "Frauensache"   

Es gibt mittlerweile aber auch "Fernkurse für Männer".

Ist allerdings nicht kostenlos (es sei denn, Mann profitiert von einer Frau, die die Kurse gibt   )

PS
Bitte nicht als plumpe Werbung missverstehen.


----------



## schaengel (1. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Abmeldung": Schade; aber gut, dass man es vorher meldet. Viel Spass und halte Dich fit!



Moin,

entschuldigt, wenn ich hier die Pferde unnötig wild gemacht habe, aber wie es scheint, ist eine Abmeldung nicht mehr nötig   Ich werde mich aber doch wohl etwas zurückhalten müssen.

Dass Rotbuschtee kein Thein enthält, wußte ich gar nicht. Ich trinke eigentlich auch lieber Espresso (halt alles, was italienisch ist), aber für "jeden Tag" ist Tee wohl besser. Am Samstag waren wir in einem Kaffee, das die verschiedensten Sorten anbietet. Ich habe einen aus Äthiopien gewählt und war einfach nur begeistert. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Kaffee so "anders" schmecken kann.

Die Umstellung zurück auf Training/Diät ist mir, denke ich, geglückt. Deswegen bin ich heute morgen auch entsprechend gut gelaunt


----------



## mikkael (1. März 2004)

Hallo Pazzo,

ich kenne einige Freunde/Bekannten die nach dem "WeightWatchers"-Konzept abgenommen haben. Leider hat es hier auch öfters Jojo-Effekt gegeben, weil ..

a. .. die Leute sportlich wenig bzw. nicht regelmässig aktiv waren.
b. .. so bald sie sich auf etwas anderes konzentriert haben (Arbeit, Privatleben etc.), haben sie das Konzept in dem Stress aus den Augen verloren.

Vielleicht kann es bei einigen Bikern aufgehen, da hier nahezu regelmässig Bewegung gibt.

Ferner glaube ich, dass der Schlüssel aller Diätprogramme ist nicht nur die Ernährungsregulierung, sondern das "mehr tun, mehr bewegen als bisher!".

Hier mein persönlicher Winter-Frühjahr-Plan:
Ich beziffere meine Tage in Kalorien und Tätigkeiten (das hier ist für Winter, im Sommer ist anders zugeteilt.)
1. "Werktage" sind 2000-2300 Kcal-Tage, wo ich im Büro sitze, wenig Bewegung, daher muss ich richtig drauf achten was ich an solchen Tagen esse. Abends natürlich so wenig wie möglich.
2. "Werktage-Plus" sind tage wie oben, plus Training/Biken, um die 3000-3200 Kcal. Diese Tage sind, vor allem im Winter, die Tage wo ich konzentriert fettabbauen und abnehmen kann.
3. Dann gibt es Wochenende bzw. Feiertage: Jetzt wird gefahren, was das Zeug hält. Es geht hier um "Fit sein, mehr Ausdauer, Fun und Spass am Biken!" Es gibt hier Tage wo ich bis zu 5-6.000 Kcal/Tag verbrauche, aber sicherlich nicht in einem optimalen GA1-Pulsbereich, hier geht es nicht "nur" um Fettabbau.. Beim Essen geht es hier relaxter zur Sache!

Jeder hat hier seine eigene Vorstellung bzw. Erfolgsrezept. So funktionierts bei mir.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## macdet (2. März 2004)

hallo leute,

zufällig bin gestern auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Einfach Klasse was es hier an Infos gibt. Werde auf jeden Fall regelmäßig lesen.

Mir geht es ähnlich wie einigen hier. Kursfassung: Vor ca. 12 Jahren mit Hilfe von Freunden (Fahrradfahren, Tischtennis, MuckiBude) über 2 Jahre gut runtergekämpft. Durch 2-3 längere Beziehungen alles wieder drauf. 113.5 bei 174cm Nun aber los.

Mache jetzt mit einer Nachbarin zur "Eingewöhnung" 3mal in der Woche MuckiBude. Sonnstag ist Schwimmen angedacht. Ich hoffe Sie und Ihren Mann für intensive Radln im Elm zu gewinnen.

Weiter so.


Detlev


----------



## shemesh (2. März 2004)

macdet schrieb:
			
		

> Mache jetzt mit einer Nachbarin zur "Eingewöhnung" 3mal in der Woche MuckiBude. Sonnstag ist Schwimmen angedacht. Ich hoffe Sie und Ihren Mann für intensive Radln im Elm zu gewinnen.


Hier noch ein wichtiger Tipp!
Verlaß dich nicht auf andere Leute, sondern bastel dir selbst ein Programm, stecke dir ein Endziel und Zwischenziele, die realistisch sind. Müssen u.U. korrigiert werden, aber laß das Endziel nicht aus den Augen.
Und dann zieh DEIN Programm durch.
Beschäftige dich jeden Tag mit dem Programm und dem Ziel. Du wirst kleine und größere Schritte machen und auch mal zurück gehen, aber du bist auf DEINEM Weg. Und der Spaß kommt beim "Wandern".
Viel Erfolg, und benachrichtige uns ruhig, wie´s läuft.
Der Thread hier hat sowieso eine eigene Dynamik. Er ist in und an sich eine Rennmaus.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Pazzo (2. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pazzo,
> 
> ich kenne einige Freunde/Bekannten die nach dem "WeightWatchers"-Konzept abgenommen haben. Leider hat es hier auch öfters Jojo-Effekt gegeben, weil ..
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. Bewegung erhöht die Flexibilität beim Abnehmen enorm. Man muss halt nicht dauernd darüber nachdenken, ob es auf die Hüften oder den Bauch geht, wenn man was isst oder trinkt 

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## schaengel (4. März 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Verlaß dich nicht auf andere Leute, sondern bastel dir selbst ein Programm...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Hält man sich an vorgefertigte Programme, begibt man sich in eine gewisse Abhängigkeit und unterläßt es, quasi auf eigenen Füßen zu stehen.

Mein Ziel ist nicht nur, mein Wunsch-Gewicht zu halten, sondern auch irgendwann nicht mehr in dem Maße über meine Ernährungsdetails nachdenken zu müssen, wie ich es jetzt noch tue, sondern es gewissermaßen intuitiv "richtig" zu machen (mit einem vorgefertigten Programm ist das nicht ohne weiteres möglich). Zur Zeit bin ich in der Phase "drillmäßiges Üben" - so lange, bis es für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.

Heute ist der vierte Tag meiner kaffeelosen Zeit (die ich allerdings am kommenden Wochenende unterbrechen werde). Der erste Erfolg ist: mehr Ruhe, ausgeglicheneres Wesen und die Rückkehr der Fähigkeit, den Kaffeeduft in unserer Teeküche (welch' Ironie in dieser Bezeichnung liegt) genießen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (4. März 2004)

Hi,

ich bin kurz vor dem Ziel. Nach 6 Wochen Training, werde ich wahrscheinlich mitte nächster Woche mein Zielgewicht erreichen. Dies gibt mir Mut auf weiteres, ich überlege sogar ob ich die Phase um 2 Wochen verlängern soll und aus <94 glatte 90 machen soll. Ob das alles langfristig kontiniuerlich zu halten sei? Das ist das schwierigste, wie es hier mehrmals beschrieben wurde und wie von Schängel rigoros (und ohne Kaffee) praktiziert wird.



Tja, ich hoffe auf Wärme, auf Frühling und Sommer! .. und auf die Touren! 

Tja, und hier happerts..

Hier werden einige tolle Touren ausgeschrieben (bei einem oder zwei war ich dabei, mit "Juchhu" und "Max", also seriöses Personal, war bis auf mich sehr homogen). Nun konditionell "Mittel" ist wirklich ein Begriff hier! Dhünnthalsperre 38 km und 1500 HM, das habe ich damals wirklich mit Not und Mühe geschafft (>5000 Kcal!), klar auch technisch war es so was von "mittel".

Ich habe jetzt mit GPS, Karten und Recherche einige gute Touren (mittel, so um 1000 HM und 40-45 km) gebastelt. Aber ich will sie voerst nicht ausschreiben. 

Der Unterschied (konditionell, technisch etc etc) zwischen den Fahrern, auch wenn es nicht sehr deutlich ausfällt, ist ein Grund für Frustration, denke ich. Und zwar für beide Seiten. In so einer Aufbauphase für einen engagierten Hobbyfahrer, wo Motivation wirklich eine wichtige Rolle spielt, ist das das letzte was man braucht. Ausserdem wird hier so was meistens klischeehaft übertrieben (kein Vorwurf) und bei solchen Touren nutzt jeder jede Gelegenheit zu zeigen wie gut einer konditionell steht (wie z.B. Threads wir "Wie viel Km/hm habt ihr schon?" oder Fahrer die mehrmals in der Woche ">1000HM-Touren" ausschreiben)

Auf der anderen Seite muss man sich auch mal messen lassen, oder nicht? Ich würde es gerne tun. Nun trial-and-error kann hier böse enden. Eweig alleine rumzuradeln macht auch keinen Spaß!

Ich weiss, das ist kontrovers. Aber es ist das was mich z.z beschäftigt.

Grüsse

Mikkael


PS. Off-T: Über Ostern fahre ich nun doch nach Bayern zu den Schwiegereltern für 2 Wochen, "Karwendel" wartet auf mich!! Diese "Weichensee-Tour" ist der Hammer. Mehr Infos folgen


----------



## schaengel (4. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ich überlege sogar ob ich die Phase um 2 Wochen verlängern



Das kenn' ich. Ich weiss nicht, wie groß Du bist, aber versäume es nicht, den "Absprung" zu schaffen, d.h. Dich mit dem angestrebten und erreichten Ziel zufrieden zu geben, es zu halten und gleichzeitig neue Ziele anzustreben: z.B. mehr Kondition (wie Du es ja beschrieben hast). Ich hab' es einmal als Jugendlicher nicht geschafft und bin in eine Bulimie abgerutscht, die mir Jahre meines Lebens versaut hat.



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt mit GPS, Karten und Recherche einige gute Touren (mittel, so um 1000 HM und 40-45 km) gebastelt



Kennst Du Dich mit GPS aus? Welches Gerät benutzt Du?



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> "Karwendel" wartet auf mich!! Diese "Weichensee-Tour" ist der Hammer.



*Nimm' mich mit!!!*


----------



## mikkael (4. März 2004)

@Schängel

*@Training*
Ich bin genau 1,90 gross, eigentlich sollte ich ideal um 85-87 kg sein. Das ist aber nicht zu schaffen. Weil es jetzt so gut läuft, dachte ich paar kilo mehr abzunehmen schadet nicht. Den Trainingsplan hatte ich ursprünglich für 8 Wochen ausgelegt, wenn ich mich daran halte wird es automatisch um die 90 sein, glaube ich. Das war die jetztige Überlegung. Klar, das Halten des Gewichts hat die erste Prio.

*@GPS*
Mit GPS beschäftige ich immer mehr, seitdem ich mit dem Biken angefangen habe. Ich habe den gelben Etrex von Garmin seit Juni, mit dem ich zwar sehr zufrieden bin, aber trotzdem demnächst via ebay versteigern werde. 

Das Gerät hat einen, für mich entscheidenden Mangel: Route. Es ist mit einer Route begrenzt und dies maximal mit 50 Wegpunkten. Das ist für viele eigene und fremde Overlays nicht wirklich ausreichend, man wird gezwungen zu improvisieren oder das ganze mit Fremdprogrammen wie "Garfile" zu umgehen, indem man die Routen auf Tracks umändert und als Track ins Gerät speichert. Übertragung usw, alles funktioniert tadellos mit TOP50 (mein Favorit, in der neuen Version 4.0 sogar hervorragend), aber auch mit Magic Maps (das ist auch toll, aber für einen konservativen TOPO-Kartenliebhaber wie mich nicht so gut wie TOP50).

Ich habe vor, entweder den eTrex VISTA (mit Kartendarstellung und barometrischem Kompass) um die 400 EUR zu kaufen, dabei bleiben die PC-Kabel und Fahrradhalterung (immerhin zusammen schon um 80 EUR gekostet) kompatibel, oder paar Monate auf den noch nicht erhältlichen GPSMAP CS60 (tolle Kartendarstellung durch Farbdisplay, sogar mit Autonavigation und und) um die 650 EUR zu warten. 

Die sind beide saftige Investitionen, ich weiss. Aber es macht so viel Spass mit GPS zu fahren, das gehört bei mir längst zur Standardausstattung.

Ich habe einige Biker mit den kleineren und günstigeren Geräten gesehen, die Geko 201/301 oder mit Magellan-Geräten (da kenne ich mich nicht aus), die waren auch sehr zufrieden. Es kommt eben auf die eigene Wünsche an.


*@karwendel*
Der Tour um Weichensee ist _Traum und Tortur_ gleichzeitig. Bis nach oben ist es 1400-1500 HM mindestens, danach eine Aussicht bis zum Zugspitze, Garmisch usw bei tollem Wetter, herrlich herrlich!! Nur über Ostern muss das Wetter mitspielen

Ich weiss nicht ob ich's schaff, aber ich will's auf jeden Fall probieren!

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (5. März 2004)

Hallo Mikka,
wenns gut läuft, sollte man weiter machen.
Ich habe auch eine sehr gute Idee gefunden, was mein Programm angeht. 
Bis April werde ich 0,3 kg/Woche an Gewicht abnehmen und 0,4 kg/Woche an Fett und ab April 1 kg/Monat an Fett und 0,5 kg/Woche an Gewicht.
Mein Rohgewicht muß wieder rauf und das ist auch im Moment so der Fall.
Das werde ich also gezielt ausnutzen.
Was den Ausgleichssport angeht, so werde ich da auch was ändern.
Meinen Kraftzuwachs mache ich an Liegestützen und Klimmzügen fest.
Nun ist es aber so, dass ich immer auf einer Seite Nachteile habe, weil es einfach zu viel ist.
Also werde ich ab nun Klimmzüge und Liegestützen mit den Zusatzübungen abwechselnd wöchendlich machen. Dann hat immer eine Muskelgruppe Pause für über 7 Tage. Dann sollte sich der Erfolg immer einstellen. Mein Abnehmprogramm ist also im Grunde genommen dann anabol mit gleichzeitiger Fettreduktion.
GPS?
Im Auto habe ich so was und finde das ganz toll.
Ich war auch schon drauf und dran, mir so was zum Spielen zu kaufen.
Ich dachte so in Verbindung mit Palm, oder ein Gerät, was es mit dem Autogerät aufnehmen kann und noch topographische Karten einlesen kann.
Ich habe aber keinerlei praktische Erfahrung mit diesen Dingern.
Außerdem brauche ich inzwischen für kleine Displays eine Lesebrille. *grrrr*
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (5. März 2004)

Hi Shem,

also, ich habe noch keine Krafttraining gemacht, die letzten 6 Wochen. ich werde erst dann anfangen, so bald das Zielgewicht erreicht ist. Ansonsten glaube ich, 0,4kg/wo bei kontiniuerlicher Leistung und angepasster Ernährung locker machbar ist. Einfach ride on!

Was GPS angeht, da verpasst du was, glaub mir! Es ist einfach genial und genial einfach! Es macht Spaß und sinnvoller als viele andere Investitionen was man fürs Biken usw tut. Karten sind die gleichen Topo-Karten, anstatt drauf zu schmieren und jede km zu anhalten, hast du hier die Orientierung direkt am Lenker!

"Die Satelliten sind mit uns!" 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (6. März 2004)

Geschafft: 92,3 Kg - also 6,7 in 6 Wochen!

Jetzt halten!   

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (6. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Geschafft: 92,3 Kg - also 6,7 in 6 Wochen!
> 
> Jetzt halten!
> 
> Mikkael




Hallo Mikka,
nicht halten, weiter runter!!!!
Denn die 92,3 kg sind u.U. untere Grenze.
Ich hatte letzte Woche einmal 81,8 kg. Weiss gar nicht, wieso. Aber das Durchschnittegewicht dieser Woche liegt bei 82,7 kg und ist 0,4 kg geringer als das der letzten Woche.
Was ich sagen will, Schwankungen von +/- 1,5 kg sind bei unserer Größe völlig normal. Mir ist das Gewicht inzwischen relativ wurscht, denn ich bin bei einem BMI von 22,5 angelangt. Hauptsache das Biopren schwindet. Und das tut es. Solange das Fett abgebaut wird, bin ich zufrieden. Die Rohmasse soll ruhig zulegen. 
Gruss und "weiter machen"!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (6. März 2004)

Ich werde weitermachen...  
Ich habe heute meine Pläne ein wenig geändert bwz angepasst und werde die bisherige Training in ungeänderter Intensität noch 3 Wochen fortsetzen. Es wird sowieso bis zu den Osterferien nichts passieren, daher eine 3-wöchige Verlängerung ist eben kein Problem!

Es ist heute der zweite Samstag in Folge, den ich dem Schnee opfern müsste. Das ist ärgerlich, vor allem nach einer ganzen Woche voller Sonnenschein! 



Morgen soll es wieder einigermassen ok sein, und morgen fahre ich auf jeden Fall! 

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (6. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen soll es wieder einigermassen ok sein, und morgen fahre ich auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Mikkael



Hallo Mikka,
das wäre schön. Dann mache ich auch ne kleine Tour.
Ich habe mir eben 75 Minuten auf dem Ergo einen abgeeiert, obwohl ich heute so richtig wegen des Wetters frustriert war. Aber auch ein anderer Grund ist vorhanden.
Ich würde mir gerne ein neues RR kaufen. Heute war ich in Düsseldorf. Alles voller Menschen, kein einziges Rad in meiner Größe und von wegen Probesitzen auf einem Rad, das den Rahmen hat, den man möchte. Eigentlich alles Schrott, was da in den Läden steht. 
Ich will immer Kühe, und sowas macht mich fertig. Ich weiss immer noch nicht, welche Rahmengröße ich denn nun brauche.
Und lange auf ein Rad zu warten, habe ich auch keine Lust. 

Am Donnerstag wars ja schön und ich hatte Ruhetag. Aber ich war mit meinem über 30 Jahre alten RR auf der Arbeit. Ein kleiner Umweg mit voller Kanne und ich war völlig platt. Danach kam die Fressattacke. Ich MUß diese Raserei sein lassen. Sie macht mich hungrig und aggresiv.
Morgen werde ich es dann ganz gemütlich angehen lassen.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battleball (6. März 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir mal nen ernährungsplan zusammengestellt, mit dem ich ab montag beginnen werde  Ziel davon soll sein, mein Gewicht auf dauer zu reduzieren mit Sport und gesunder Ernährung:

Morgens: eine Scheibe Brot mit magarine und Marmelade

So ca um 11 Uhr: ein Apfel/banane/birne und ein stück schwarzbrot

mittags: auf gar keinen Fall fertiggerichte  am besten kartoffeln/nudeln/fleisch/buntes Gemüse

so um 16 Uhr dann nochmal einen Joghurt (die dinger mit 0,1% fett vom Aldi)

ca 18 uhr: Salat (eisberg, Gurken, paprika, bissl joghurt dressing)

wichtig ist halt das nach 18 uhr nix mehr gegessen wird, wenn ich Rennrad fahre ist natürlich zwischendurch ne banane erlaubt und nachm fahren evtl auch noch ne scheibe brot zum joghurt


----------



## shemesh (6. März 2004)

battleball schrieb:
			
		

> wichtig ist halt das nach 18 uhr nix mehr gegessen wird, wenn ich Rennrad fahre ist natürlich zwischendurch ne banane erlaubt und nachm fahren evtl auch noch ne scheibe brot zum joghurt



Hi, 
ob das so wichtig ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich esse immer nach 18:00 Uhr, oft sogar erst nach dem Training um 21:00 Uhr, und vorher ne Kleinigkeit.
Wichtig ist, dass du weniger ißt als du verbrauchst.
Wenn du z-B. in der Woche 14.000 kcal ißt und in der Woche 21.000 kcal verbrauchst, dann nimmst du 1 kg in der Woche ab. (Nur ein Beispiel)
Am Anfang ist es natürlich scheinbar mehr, aber das ist nur Wasserverlust.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## shemesh (7. März 2004)

Hallo Mikka,
ich fange an, das Forum immer mehr zu schätzen. Also wegen deiner Bemerkung, dass es heute besser wird, bin ich um 9:15 Uhr los. 
"Es rieselt", sagt die Frau! .......EGAL!!!!!!!
Ich also mein Treckingrad genommen, weil ich keine Lust auf einen nassen Rücken hatte und los. Nach ner viertel Stunde regnete es heftig, und ich war klätschnass. Auch EGAL!! Wenn man schon warm ist, kann man wenigstens ne Stunde machen. Aber traurig war es schon. Na ja, kommen wir zum Schluß:
Trotz Regen, der nachher aber aufhörte, bin ich 2,5h und 52 km mit dem Treckingrad gefahren, und es hat mir sehr viel Freude gemacht. Mit dem Schnitt, kann man zwar keinen vom Hocker reißen, aber ich bin stolz auf mich. Und um aus der Fahrt noch was Besonderes zu machen, habe ich sie vom ersten bis zum letzten Tritt als Singlespeed gefahren.
Mit nassen Handschuhen und Schuhen kriegt man aber auch bei 5° C ziemlich klamme Pfoten.
Der Vorteil: Man ist bei so einem Wetter auch sonntags fast alleine unterwegs. 
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (8. März 2004)

Ich hatte meine Horror-Runde gestern: Um 16 Uhr, hat das Regen aufgehört, es war kalt aber viel Sonnenschein; ideal für für eine "Sonnenuntergangrunde" dachte ich. Bis 17 Uhr lief alles ok, ich hatte gute 400-500 HM und paar schöne Photos..  
..dann plötzlich fing es an: Hagel, Schnee und krönender Abschluss: Hammer-Regen-Schneemix! Wahnsinn. Passend dazu die Dunkelheit. Nach einer Stunde, war ich patschnass und teils gefroren daheim. Lustig: Ich war nicht alleine, drumherum viele Jogger und Wanderer.. Zuhause rustchte ich mit den Nassen Schuhen die Treppe runter in den Keller, ziemlich viel Aua und Dreck, ich lebe aber noch!

Was mich geärgert hat: meine LAKE MX155 Schuhe.  
Ich habe im September die Schuhe gekauft, damals für viel Geld. Bis gestern war ich eigentlich bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten zufrieden. Jetzt kann ich aber sagen: Die Schuhe sind absolut nicht regentauglich! Ich wäre vielleicht noch länger geblieben, aber es war so kalt und nass IN den Schuhen drin, es war nur purer Frust danach!

Jetzt sitze ich im Büro und es scheint wieder die Sonne draussen..

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (8. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ..dann plötzlich fing es an: Hagel, Schnee und krönender Abschluss: Hammer-Regen-Schneemix! Wahnsinn. Passend dazu die Dunkelheit. Nach einer Stunde, war ich patschnass und teils gefroren daheim. Lustig: Ich war nicht alleine, drumherum viele Jogger und Wanderer.. Zuhause rustchte ich mit den Nassen Schuhen die Treppe runter in den Keller, ziemlich viel Aua und Dreck, ich lebe aber noch!



Tapfer   !

Ich brauch 'mal Euren Zuspruch...

Freitag habe ich mir zwei Sporteinheiten gegönnt: morgens fahrradfahren, nachmittags laufen - jeweils ca. 1 Stunde. Dabei habe ich nur mäßig gegessen. Spät abends ist es dann über mich gekommen: Wein auf, Kühlschrank auf, und ab ging's (eigentlich hat mir das sowohl körperlich als auch seelisch gut getan...).

Samstag wieder sehr diszipliniert und trotzdem "genießerisch".

Sonntags dann Brunch bei Freunden und wieder fürchterlich über die Strenge geschlagen (ich erspare mir Details). Positiv dabei: nach meiner Rückkehr nach Hause *entfiel* die in solchen Situationen übliche, blitzartige Vernichtung einer oder mehrerer Tafeln Schokolade.

Natürlich zeigte die Waage heute morgen ein deutlich höheres Gewicht. Das bereitet mir keine Probleme. Aber worum mir nun die ganze Zeit die Gedanken kreisen, kennt Ihr vielleicht:

1. Ist das der Anfang vom Ende (der Selbst-Beherrschung)?
2. Warum hatte ich mich nicht unter Kontrolle?
3. Wie schön war das doch, als ich eine fast bis an "Askese" grenzende Disziplin einhielt.
4. Werde ich wieder zu meiner bis dato gewohnten Verhaltensweise zurückfinden?

Ich muß mich doch ganz schön zusammenreißen, um nicht durchzudrehen.

Glücklicherweise hat mein üblicher Start in die Woche normal geklappt: morgens früh schwimmen, erstes Frühstück (250g Magerquark) um 10 Uhr.

Jetzt bitte nicht lachen: aber was mir wirklich Probleme bereitet ist, dass mich diese Geschichte wie ein Fleck auf  einer ansonsten weißen Weste stört.

Was die kaffeefreie Zeit betrifft: klappt! Das heißt, in Praxis wird das wohl eher auf kaffeefreie Arbeitstage (Mo-Fr) hinauslaufen. *Etwas* muss man sich ja gönnen...


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (8. März 2004)

Moin alle!

Hab übers Wochenende mal wieder reingeschaut (seit langem) und mich ganz besonders für diesen Thread hier interessiert. Mir gehts ähnlich wie vielen hier, wobei es bei mir eher weniger übergewicht ist. Kurz meine Geschichte (scheint so üblich zu sein die zu schreiben *g*):

Bin früher zu meiner Schulzeit sehr viel MTB gefahren (auch Trial) und war damals wirklich fit. Dann hab ich mit der Ausbildung angefangen (KFZ-Elektriker) und es wurde immer weniger. Bin damals wenigstens noch täglich auf die Arbeit geradelt (10km), aber seit ich letzten Sommer Führerschein/Auto bekommen hab ist das auch flach gefallen. Seitdem stand das "Rad" still. Hab jetzt im Lauf der letzten Woche beschlossen mein Rad wieder fit zu machen und gestern auch, endlich wieder gescheit Sport zu machen und mich gesünder zu ernähren. Hab übers WE begonnen mein Bike zu zerlegen und will es bis ende März wieder fit haben. Bis dahin will ich mich mitm Heimtrainer, Rudergerät, Schwimmen und Joggen beschäftigen...

Kurz zu meiner Person:

18 Jahre alt
178cm
74Kg
KFZ-Elektriker Azubi (8:30 - 17:00 Uhr)

Mein Plan:

Ernährung umstellen:
-Viel weniger süsses
-Mehr Obst/Gemüse
-kein Fastfood mehr

Wieder Sport machen:
-hauptsächlich erst mal wieder Kondition bekommen
-später auch krafttraining

Gesetzte Ziele:
- ~75Kg (Speck weg - Muskeln her)
- Wieder Hobby-CCs fahren

Ich denk das war das gröbste. Hab heute damit angefangen... Kornflakes zum Frühstück, auf der Arbeit Mischbrot und Salate (Tomatensalat *lecker) und auch Obst, nach der Arbeit warmes essen (Nudeln, Reis, Kartoffeln) und Obst (als Nachtisch süsses obst ala Ananas, Litchis, Mango..). Werde jetzt gleich noch aufm Heimtrainer n paar KM radeln und später auch Körperfett messen. Pulsmessen will ich erst ab nächster Woche machen.

Finds übrigens sehr beeindruckend, was viele hier schaffen - ich glaub ich würde es nicht packen. Allen anderen die gerade auch dabei sind wünsch ich viel spass und drück ihnen die Daumen!

Ps: Suche noch ne gutes gebrauchtes 8Fach Schaltwerk (XT?) mit passender Kasette - kann ruhig älter sein (2000er) aber in nem guten Zustand. Wenn jmd was hat könnte er sich ja per Privatmsg melden. Tnx schonmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (8. März 2004)

Bitte ignorieren, meine Antwort steht unten--


----------



## mikkael (8. März 2004)

Hallo Schängel,



			
				schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist das der Anfang vom Ende (der Selbst-Beherrschung)?
> 2. Warum hatte ich mich nicht unter Kontrolle?
> 3. Wie schön war das doch, als ich eine fast bis an "Askese" grenzende Disziplin einhielt.
> 4. Werde ich wieder zu meiner bis dato gewohnten Verhaltensweise zurückfinden?



Also, here's the Vote of the Dusseldorf-Jury:

1. *Heißhunger 8 points, ich meine "Absolut NEIN!"*
Es ist logisch, der Körper arbeitet für DICH und will was dafür, nicht immer diese kalorienarmen Dinge! Ich kenne die unendliche *"Schokolade-Emmentaler-Pistazien-Joghurt-Kekse-plötzlich-spinnt-die-waage"* Kettenreaktion; lächelndes Gesicht beim Fressen, furchtbares schlechtes Gewissen danach.. Hierfür kenne ich eine radikale Lösung, was aufgrund unserer Kinder bei mir NIE funktioniert: *Nicht kaufen!* Ich trinke seit 2-3 Wochen keine Cola mehr (ich bin vor ca. 10 Monaten auf Cola Light umgestiegen), wir kaufen keine mehr und jetzt auch wenn wir gekauft hätten wäre es für mich gar kein problem mehr.

2. *Was bedeutet Kontrolle?* In dem spezifischen Moment? So was gibt's nicht, glaube ich. Es ist wichtig den Ausrutscher zu tolerieren und zu wissen, es kann sich immer wiederholen, ich meine hier NICHT den Standardjammer: "Nobody's perfect!". Es soll einfach den Masterplan nicht kaputtmachen!!

3. Ich glaube du stehst zu oft auf der Waage, kann das sein? 

4. Das ist eben entscheidend. *Ich denke schon!*  

Man braucht aber immer wieder Motivation und Zuspruch! Ich komme u.a. immer wieder hierher (zum Forum) zurück, weil ich lesen will, was andere so machen und versuche nicht nachzugeben. Das konnte ich früher nicht! jetzt klappt's irgendwie.

Komisch: Ich dachte am Wochenende: "Das Essen und ich, werden wir jemals wieder Freunde? Wann verschwindet endlich das Schuldgefühl bei den Mahlzeiten?" Wie du siehst, Probleme können kaum ähnlicher sein!



Aufmunterung, aber ernsthaft:*Was hält ihr von einem Frühlingswochenende in Lago di Garda??*



Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (8. März 2004)

MTB-news Server spinnt, daher diese bedeutungslose Postings, einfach ignorieren, sorry..


----------



## mikkael (8. März 2004)

Also, PurpleDevil..

Du hast schon mal einen guten Anfang gemacht und dich an die Arbeit gemacht.. Schraub dein Bike zusammen und fahr mal los! Unabhängig von weiteren umfangreicheren Zielen ist es jetzt wichtig, überhaupt etwas zu machen. Das Gefühl, der Spass am Biken muss wieder her!

Du bist noch jung, es geht hier mehr um deine Motivation als um die paar Pfunde! Die Pfunde werden nur mehr, wenn du NICHTS tust.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (8. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Ich glaube du stehst zu oft auf der Waage, kann das sein?



Zu oft? Weiß nicht. Ich wiege mich zweimal die Woche, montags und freitags. Früher habe ich mich kaum gewogen und dann irgendwann die Motivation verloren. Das versuche ich durch das Wiegen zu verhindern. Außerdem möchte ich mir selbst die Reaktionen (gewichtsmäßig) des Körpers vor Augen führen, um zu begreifen, dass Schwankungen normal sind.

Im Moment fühle ich mich, gelinde gesagt, bescheiden. Ich schleiche dauernd um den Kühlschrank und würde am liebsten wieder zuschlagen... *Das* meinte ich mit Kontrollverlust.

Seufz


----------



## battleball (8. März 2004)

ui 4 fach post


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (8. März 2004)

HeHe, danke für die Motivation - fehlen halt momentan diverse Teile. Brauch dringen ne neue schaltung, da es meine alte einfach hinter sich hat...

Hab mal ne frage an euch:
Viele hier schreiben, dass sie nach z.B. 18:00 Uhr nixmehr essen. Inwiefern hat das sinn? Bei mir ist das prob, dass ich erst so gegen 17:30 Uhr daheim bin - ess dann so bis ~ 17:45 Uhr (heute n Teller Spagethi mit Tomatensauce)
danach noch 5-6 Litchis. Hab dann von 18:00 - 19:00 Uhr relaxed und um 19:00 Uhr den Heimtrainer besetzt. Jetzt bin ich frisch geduscht und bekomm so langsam wieder hunger... Früher hab ich mir in diesem Fall meistens n Jgohurt, Milchreis, Milchschnitte oder Süsses reingeschoben. Darauf würd ich aber gern verzichten. Jetzt meine eigtl. frage - was soll ich da am besten tun? Hungern oder was essen - wenn ja, was ist denn keine Kaloriensünde? *g*

Schönen abend noch @ alle!


----------



## shemesh (8. März 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Zu oft? Weiß nicht. Ich wiege mich zweimal die Woche, montags und freitags. Früher habe ich mich kaum gewogen und dann irgendwann die Motivation verloren. Das versuche ich durch das Wiegen zu verhindern. Außerdem möchte ich mir selbst die Reaktionen (gewichtsmäßig) des Körpers vor Augen führen, um zu begreifen, dass Schwankungen normal sind.
> 
> Im Moment fühle ich mich, gelinde gesagt, bescheiden. Ich schleiche dauernd um den Kühlschrank und würde am liebsten wieder zuschlagen... *Das* meinte ich mit Kontrollverlust.
> 
> Seufz



Hallo Schaegel,
ich wiege mich wesentlich mehr. Jeden Morgen steige ich nach Pulsmessen und Pinkeln auf die Waage und notiere mir Gewicht und Fettanteil in mein Sporttagebüchlein. Mich interessiert weniger mein tägliches Gewicht, denn das schwankt, als vielmehr die am Sonntag gemachte Durchschnittsberechnung. DAS zeigt mir den Erfolg und die Richtung meines Weges.
Ich kenne das auch.....diese Fressattacken. Ab und zu braucht der Körper mal etwas, was man auch sonst nicht isst. Ich mache mir da kein schlechtes Gewissen, sondern vertraue da auf meinen Körper.
Aber eins ist gewiss: wenn ich mich nicht täglich wiege, dann ist das der Anfang vom Ende. Dann wird auch mit Sicherheit das Training vernachlässigt und das wars dann.
Ich esse eigentlich auch nicht zu wenig, eher ziemlich viel. 
Aber ich esse anders als sonst. Wurst und Käse nur selten. 
Fett in Massen und Eiweis bestimmt genug. KH auch relativ wenig (300 g). Schließlich muß ja ein Defizit aufrecht erhalten bleiben.
Zum Essen nach 18:00 Uhr:
Ich esse immer nach dem Training. Etwa ne Stunde später, also oft erst um 21:00 oder 21:30 Uhr. Da gibts dann meistens Vollkornbrot und Quark als KH und EW-spender. Bei den KH achte ich darauf, dass sie während der Nacht kontinuierlich abgegeben werden, damit sich die Glykogenspeicher erholen können und nicht der ganze Schrott durch Insulin im Biopren landet.
Für den Durst und das SÜßE trinke ich Granini Multivitamin (26kcal/100ml) mit Wasser und Magnesium. Meist 2 Liter.
Trotz Defizit aber ohne Hunger sinkt mein Gewicht und erst recht das Fett.
Also ich nehme an Rohmasse wieder zu, was ich begrüße.
Die Fettreduktion ist allerdings fast erschreckend effektiv.
Seit 2 Wochen nehme ich L-Carnitin. Irgendwie scheint an dem Zeugs was dran zu sein. Die Tabletts schmecken beschis,en, aber....wenns hilft?
Wichtig ist einfach, dass die KcalAufnahme in einer Woche unter dem Verbrauch liegt. Ausdauer-, Intervall- und Kraftsport treiben den Bedarf in die Höhe und erhöhen den Stoffwechsel, die Kondition, Kraft und die Muckies. 
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (8. März 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fettreduktion ist allerdings fast erschreckend effektiv.



oh, mann.. Ich vermisse diese Effektivität! 

Was ist L-Carnitin überhaupt??

Gruß

Mikkael


----------



## noFlooder (8. März 2004)

Leutz, ihr müsst mir irgendwie helfen.
In den letzten Wochen hab ich  wieder ca 4-5 Kilo zugenommen, und das muss irgendwie nicht sein.
Irgendwie ist es fast jeden morgen so das ich motiviert aufstehe und das dann auch bis Mittags problemlos durchhalte. Allerdings legt sich dann im Hirn irgend nen Schalter um und ich fang wieder an zu essen (meißtens Cornflakes 2 Schüsseln und 2 Nutellabrote oder so). Danach kommt üblich das schlechte Gewissen und man versucht daraus wieder Motivation für den nächsten Tag zu nehmen. Meißtens fängt das jedoch dann Mittags genauso wieder an. Alles das, was mich beim Anfang der Diät so motiviert hatte, funzt jetzt nicht mehr.
Gibts da irgendwelche Tipps aus dem Teufelskreis rauszukommen?

_Man hat so manchmal das Gefühl als sein man Schizophren ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mel (8. März 2004)

ich wiege 60kilo... bin aber 1,60klein und bin auch dabei, abzunehmen:fettweg. 
komischerweise fehlt es mir sehr schwer. ich mache viel  was kraft braucht (akrobatik, turnen, downhill, klettern) alldas mache ich regelmäßig-unregelmäßig und hab mal hunger, mal gar kein hunger und so esse ich nie das gleiche oder in der gleichen zeit. sondern bei mir ist alles irgendwie ohne einen rhythmus. ich hab ca. 18%fett und das ist zuviel.
ich verstehe nicht wieso ich soviel fett habe...

naja. das war meine kleine geschichte.

jetzt zu euch: macht weiter!!! denkt an das berechtigte, hohe ziel, was ihr habt und seid stark, ich bewundere euch total. vorallem die richtig schweren jungs. ich kanns mir das gar nicht vorstellen, wenn ich so ne diät machen würde wie manche von euch... dann würde es mich am nächsten monat gar nicht geben!!!

und das führt mich auf meine schwäche zurück: wie leicht könnte ich es haben, wenn ich so stark wie ihr wäre!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (8. März 2004)

mel schrieb:
			
		

> ich wiege 60kilo... bin aber 1,60klein und bin auch dabei, abzunehmen:fettweg.
> komischerweise fehlt es mir sehr schwer. ich mache viel  was kraft braucht (akrobatik, turnen, downhill, klettern) alldas mache ich regelmäßig-unregelmäßig und hab mal hunger, mal gar kein hunger und so esse ich nie das gleiche oder in der gleichen zeit. sondern bei mir ist alles irgendwie ohne einen rhythmus. ich hab ca. 18%fett und das ist zuviel.
> ich verstehe nicht wieso ich soviel fett habe...



Hi!
Also ich war 7 Jahre auf nem Internat und habe dort die verschiedensten Leute gesehen. Da gabs welche die konnten essen so viel sie wollten und nahmen nicht zu, dann gabs welche die sind aufgegangen wie kein zweiter und es gab Leute wie ich, die zwar zunehmen, es aber auch "relativ leicht" wieder abtrainieren können.
Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass eigentlich die Hauptsache ist, dass du dich wohl fühlst. Egal wie der BMI ist. Sofern er nicht über die 30 geht! 
Ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Die unregelmäßigen Essenzeiten sind nicht gesund. Ich selbst sehe das zwar auch nicht so eng, aber es soll echt nicht gut sein...
Grüße!

nico


----------



## schaengel (9. März 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment fühle ich mich, gelinde gesagt, bescheiden. Ich schleiche dauernd um den Kühlschrank und würde am liebsten wieder zuschlagen... *Das* meinte ich mit Kontrollverlust.



Tja... leider verloren! Ei, ei, ei, das wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit.

Ich sehe ja ein, dass solche Ausrutscher nicht das Ende bedeuten *müssen*, aber ich krieg' meinen Kopf trotzdem nicht frei davon. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass ich mich nach - sagen wir - drei Tagen diszipliniertem Essverhalten (ich meine nicht asketisch) wieder so fühle (körperlich und vor allem seelisch), als sei nichts gewesen. Aber diese drei Tage sind irgendwie die Hölle.

Ich denke, ich kenne auch den Grund für meinen (hoffentlich nur) zeitweisen Kontrollverlust: nach den zwei Trainingseinheiten am letzten Freitag, wollte mir mein Körper wohl sagen, dass ich es ein wenig übertrieben habe und hat sich "mit Gewalt" das geholt, was ich ihm "mit Gewalt" genommen habe. Sonntag (noch dazu in Verbindung mit einem geselligen Beisammensein) und Montag waren nur die Konsequenzen einer psychischen Labilität. Hm, kann es ein Trost oder eine Quelle der Motivation sein, wenn es sich herausstellt, dass ich nicht die Kontrolle über mein Essen, sondern über mein Training verloren habe? Zumindest eine interessante Theorie, denn ich denke, hätte ich Freitag auf die zweite Einheit verzichtet, wäre es anders gelaufen.

Konsequenz: nicht zu viel zumuten. Ich werde mein Training intensivieren, ja. Aber über die Woche verteilt und in Maßen. Versprochen. Ausserdem brauche ich irgend etwas zum Genießen. Also gibt es zumindest morgens wieder den obligatorischen Capuccino. Wozu hab' ich denn 'ne Saeco-Maschine in der Küche und so ein Trikot im Schrank   ???

Wenn ich mir mein Geschreibsel so durchlese, fällt mir auf, dass ich den Blick für den Zusammenhang vernachlässige:

@ Mikka: Du hast recht. Der "große Masterplan" ist wie eine deutsche Eiche, die es nicht kümmert, wenn eine Wildsau an ihr kratzt   

@ Shem: Deine Wiege-Strategie kann ich verstehen. Dasselbe verfolge ich mit weniger Wiegungen.

Letztendlich bin ich körperlich schon so weit, dass ich mir ein wenig ernährungsmäßiger Spontaneität erlauben kann. Nur mein Kopf konnte nicht schritthalten. Ich glaub', ich zieh besser in ein buddhistisches Kloster...


----------



## swe68 (9. März 2004)

noFlooder schrieb:
			
		

> .... Allerdings legt sich dann im Hirn irgend nen Schalter um und ich fang wieder an zu essen (meißtens Cornflakes 2 Schüsseln und 2 Nutellabrote oder so). ...



Denk mal drüber nach... was hat sich im Gegensatz zum Anfang Deiner Diät, wo das noch gut klappte, an Deiner persönlichen und/oder beruflichen situation geändert?

Hab mal wieder reingeschaut, was ihr hier so macht.


----------



## mikkael (9. März 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ich kenne auch den Grund für meinen (hoffentlich nur) zeitweisen Kontrollverlust: nach den zwei Trainingseinheiten am letzten Freitag, wollte mir mein Körper wohl sagen, dass ich es ein wenig übertrieben habe und hat sich "mit Gewalt" das geholt, was ich ihm "mit Gewalt" genommen habe. Sonntag (noch dazu in Verbindung mit einem geselligen Beisammensein) und Montag waren nur die Konsequenzen einer psychischen Labilität. Hm, kann es ein Trost oder eine Quelle der Motivation sein, wenn es sich herausstellt, dass ich nicht die Kontrolle über mein Essen, sondern über mein Training verloren habe? Zumindest eine interessante Theorie, denn ich denke, hätte ich Freitag auf die zweite Einheit verzichtet, wäre es anders gelaufen..
> 
> ..Ich glaub', ich zieh besser in ein buddhistisches Kloster...



@Schängel: Ich glaube du hast alles richtig gut analysiert und bleibst ruhig und konzentriert. Das ist entscheidend.

Apropos Kloster. es kann unter Umständen langweilig werden!  

*Eins noch, Schängel:* Im Gegensatz zu Dir, bin ich körperlich noch lange nicht soweit sagen zu können, dass ich mir Spontanitäten bei der Ernährung erlauben *kann*. Ich habe mir jahrelang etliche Spontanitäten bzw. die Extravaganza gegönnt, jetzt muss ich *alldas* zurückbezahlen! Wäre ich in all den Jahren genauso konsequent wie ich jetzt bin, dann hätte ich gesagt *"Ok, Schwamm drüber! Shit happens.."* Das alles funkioniert jetzt nur mit eiserner Hand.

Zurück zum Plan: ich war heute wieder unterwegs, in der Früh. War eine miese Runde, wenig km, viel hm aber voll kalt und irgendwie nicht so toll. Ich fühlte mich nicht so fit, bin bei einigen Anstiegen stehen geblieben. Ich habe gestern wenig gegessen, wahrscheinlich deshalb.

@Mel: Danke für die Unterstützung! Kleine Korrektur: Hier gibt es leider nur einen _einzigen_ schweren JUNGE und ich hoffe dass *ich* es bald nicht mehr bin! 

Leute, jetzt off-topic: 
GPS: Kurzfristig möchte ich mein *GARMIN etrex (das gelbe)*, zusammen mit Magic Maps NRW 3D oder mit TOP50-NRW version 3.0 (und mit Garfile, GPStrans etc) versteigern bzw verkaufen. Das *etrex* ist voll neuwertig, sehr wenig benutzt und die Kartensoftware genauso. Zusammen kosteten sie damals 280 euro, jetzt wahrcheinlich 50-60 euro weniger, ich würde beides für 150 abgeben. PC-Kabel ist _nicht_ dabei. Bei Interesse meldet euch! 

Hier die Infos: *GARMIN etrex* 

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (9. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Schängel: Ich glaube du hast alles richtig gut analysiert und bleibst ruhig und konzentriert. Das ist entscheidend.



Wenn Du recht behälst, gebe ich Dir einen aus   Gerne mit Vorankündigung, wenn Du zur Spontaneität noch nicht bereit bist   



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...Magic Maps NRW 3D ...



Interessantes Angebot, aber ich lerne gerade, mit meinem Geko umzugehen...
Mikka, hast Du auch NRW West? Ich bin jemandem noch einen Gefallen schuldig, und derjenige benötigt einen Scan des CD Covers und des Inlays. Wärest Du bereit und in der Lage mir den zu schicken? Einzelheiten können wir ja über  die "privaten Nachrichten" klären, wobei ich noch nicht weiß, wie das funktioniert (das Leben wird immer komplizierter...)

Gruß,
Axel


----------



## mikkael (9. März 2004)

@Schängel



			
				schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Mikka, hast Du auch NRW West? Ich bin jemandem noch einen Gefallen schuldig, und derjenige benötigt einen Scan des CD Covers und des Inlays.



*NRW-West hab ich. Inlay gar kein Problem!* 

Ich mache eine PDF-Datei aus den Scans und maile dir eine URL wo die PDFs herunterladen kannst!

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (9. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *NRW-West hab ich. Inlay gar kein Problem!*
> Ich mache eine PDF-Datei aus den Scans und maile dir eine URL wo die PDFs herunterladen kannst!



Wow, ein Fachmann   Cover und Inlay, bitte. Schon jetzt VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## schaengel (10. März 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, ein Fachmann   Cover und Inlay, bitte. Schon jetzt VIELEN DANK!!!



Mikka,

nochmals vielen Dank! Ich hoffe, die Antwort-PN ist angekommen.

Bis denne,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (10. März 2004)

Off-topic: Ab morgen heisst es für mich: *Ab nach Berlin!*  
Ich werde bis Mittwoch auf der _Tourismus Messe ITB_ sein. Tja, für einen Touristiker soll dies eigentlich _die Krönung_ des Jahres sein, viele Termine und Geschäfte aber auch einiges an Spass mit vielen Kollegen!

Mein Trainingsplan wird sicherlich nicht darunter leiden, aber leider *das heilige Weekend-Biken!* Und genau am Samstag soll es wieder wärmer und schöner werden . Ich kenne mich zwar in Berlin eigentlich aus, aber mit dem Biken wäre es wirklich eine Zumutung!

Ad-hoc: Wenn ich so weiter mache, werde ich schon um den 15. März die 90-Kg-Marke unterschreiten, zum ersten Mal seit mindestens 6 Jahren. Ich fühle mich so fit und wohl wie schon lange nicht mehr. Das alles  bringt sicherlich einige Kosten mit sich, die Hosen fallen schon jetzt runter! 

Na ja... Jetzt wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben.  

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (10. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Das alles  bringt sicherlich einige Kosten mit sich, die Hosen fallen schon jetzt runter!



Und trotzdem ein klasse Gefühl, oder     ?




			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ab morgen heisst es für mich: *Ab nach Berlin!*
> Ich werde bis Mittwoch auf der _Tourismus Messe ITB_ sein.



Viel Spaß, und bring' uns 'ne Reise mit.... und 'was zum Spielen... und Schokolade   !


----------



## shemesh (10. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Das alles  bringt sicherlich einige Kosten mit sich, die Hosen fallen schon jetzt runter!
> Mikkael



*lol*
zu diesem Zweck habe ich 3 verschiedene Jeansgrößen im Schrank. Bei meiner letzten Abmagerung habe ich allerdings die Riesengrößen weg geworfen.
Na ja, ich habe ja Gott sei Dank die Kurve frühzeitig gekriegt.
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg und auch viel Spaß in Berlin. 

Ich lasse diese Woche aus ruhig angehen. Heute hätte ich ErgoIV und Beinkraft, das mache ich dann morgen. Außerdem spüre ich meine gesamte Intercostalmuskulatur am Rücken, fühlt sich an wie ne Rippenfellentzündung,  ist aber nur banaler Muskelkater von Liegestützen. 
Das ist für mich schon Volumentraining....aber nicht mehr lange.
Dornröschen wacht aus dem Winterschlaf auf. Ist auch ein klasse Gefühl.
Wenn´s Muskelkater gibt, dann geht´s auch bald aufwärts. (no pain-no gain)
Bis bald. Ich hoffe dennoch auf ein schönes Wochenende, denn dann kann man gemülicher fahren und was für die Seele tun.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (10. März 2004)

@shem: Was ist diese L-Carnitin?? 

@all: Ich habe heute das *Trinkzeug von Powerbar* gekauft. Ich hatte ähnliches von *isostar* früher, einen Unterschied spürte ich allerdings nicht. So wie ich's gelesen habe, muss eine Runde mindestens 1,5 Stunde dauern, damit man überhaupt do einen Bedarf hat.

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit solchen isotonischen Geschichten? 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (10. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @shem: Was ist diese L-Carnitin??
> Mikkael



Hi Mikka,
das ist ein Stoff, den der Körper eigentlich selbst produziert und der im Muskelfleisch enthalten ist. Er macht irgendwas bei der Verstoffwechslung der Fettsäuren im Muskel. Soll also den Fettstoffwechsel unterstützen, wenn man´s nimmt.
Goggle mal, da ist bestimmt viel Info.
Zum Trinken und Essen beim Biken:
Ich habe mir nen Deutersack gekauft (2l). Ist prima. Da kommt Wasser rein, ne Tablette Magnesium und im Sommer etwas NaCl.
In die Trinkflache (0,7l) tue ich Schmelzflocken rein. 100g lösen sich vortrefflich in Wasser. Die mische ich mit Fruchtsaftschorle und habe so 400 kcal Power pur. Zur Not kann man da auch 200g Schmelzflocken auflösen oder 2 Pullen mitnehmen. (700 -1400 kcal) Sollten mit nem Quirl richtig gut zerkleinert werden, sonst gibt´s Knübbelchen.
So hat man genug zu essen. Maltosen mag ich nicht, die sind mir zu kurzkettig, zu teuer und zu fies.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (11. März 2004)

Moin alle!

Hab mal noch ne frage:

Ab wann merkt man eigtl. erfolge?
Ich trainier jetzt seit Mo jeden Abend -> Heimtrainer (entweder 10km so schnell wie möglich + warmfahren und austreten oder distanz)

Meine Ernährung hab ich inzwischen so geändert:

Frühstück daheim: kleine schüssel Honeyloops mit Milch (haben kaum mehr kcal als normale Kornflakes)

Frühstück arbeit: 1 Scheibe Vollkornbrot/Brötchen mit Käse

Mittagessen arbeit: 3 Scheiben Vollkornbrot/2 Brötchen mit Käse/Wurst + 1 Apfel oder nur 2 Scheiben Brot und dazu 2 Tomaten und n Stück Gurke

Abendessen daheim: Mittagessen von daheim (heute Gnochi mit Spinat)

Abends: nen Apfel, Litchis oder anderes obst

Trinken tu ich auf der Arbeit nurnoch Apfelsaftschorle (anstatt Cola-Mix) und daheim Sprudel. Süsses oder so gibtz nixmehr - nurnoch Obst. 

Naja, im moment wieg ich (laut neuer Körperfettwage) 74.4Kg bei ~22.5% Körperfett. Will runter auf ~18% Körperfett.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shemesh (11. März 2004)

PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, im moment wieg ich (laut neuer Körperfettwage) 74.4Kg bei ~22.5% Körperfett. Will runter auf ~18% Körperfett.
> Schönen Abend noch



Hi,
also du willst ca. 4kg Körperfett weg putzen.
Das kannste in 1 Monat machen, würde ich aber bleiben lassen.
Besser sind 4 Monate und nur 2 kg Gewichtsverlust dabei.
Das ist in kcal ca. 300 kcal/Tag. Also entweder soviel weniger essen, oder besser um so viel mehr bewegen. Und zwar mit Ausdauer- und Kraftsport kombiniert. Es gibt da auch fiese Methoden wie brutales aber kurzes Intervalltraining, aber danach darst nix mehr essen.
Find ich auch Mist, weil sich das schnell rächt.
Ich habe heute einen doofen Fehler gemacht. Weil das so ein verdammt stressiger Tag war und ich nervlich am Ende war, habe ich mich entschlossen, heute wieder nix zu tun, und habe dann viel gegessen.
Dann kam das schlechte Gewissen und dann bin ich doch aufs Ergo.
War die reinste Qual mit vollem Magen.
Jetzt ist mir schlecht.
Wie kann ich nur so blöd sein?
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## shemesh (16. März 2004)

Hallo Mikka,
ich war am Sonntag bei dir in der Gegend (Hubbelrath). 3 Stunden Biken bei dem Wind und auch ein bissel Kraxseln haben mir ganz gut getan. Nach der Ausfahrt habe ich nur 2 Glas Wasser getrunken und habe mich wieder ins Bett gelegt.
Gegessen erst am Nachmittag. Resultat war: Am Montagmorgen 2 kg weniger als das Durchschnittsgewicht der letzten Woche. Das war mir dann aber wirklich unheimlich, denn ich habe am Sonntagabend getrunken wie ein Kamel.
Irgendwie habe ich, so scheint es, einen Durchbruch. 
Jetzt geht´s erst richtig los. Es riecht nach Fortschritt.
*Whau*
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (17. März 2004)

ich bin wieder da! 



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ich war am Sonntag bei dir in der Gegend (Hubbelrath)



Hi shem, schade, dass ich am Sonntag nicht da war. Hubbelrath->uns ca. 10 min. Wenn du hier in der Näche bist und einen Buddy brauchst, schicke mir eine Mail/PN oder ähnliches, bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Mann, da bleibst aber richtig am Ball!  

Tja, was Berlin und die Messe angeht, habe ich spannendes zu erzählen. Das tue ich nicht jetzt aber sehr bald. 

Eins aber jetzt: ich habe am Sonntag in der Früh versucht zu joggen, zum ersten Mal nach fast 10 jahren oder so. und es hat einigermassen geklappt. Vom Hotel aus bin ich ca. 1,5 Stunden gelaufen, im Tiergarten, Schloss Bellevue, Brandenburger Tor etc., Tempo mittel/langsam, Puls war leider sehr hoch (154 schnitt, um 1500 Kcal bei 35%). Ich hatte danach Schmerzen im Oberschenkel-Bereich und war voll rot im Gesicht. Aber: es hat Spass gemacht und ich werde es bald wieder tun. 

Nur, ich habe Bedenken bez. Puls und Oberschenkel, vielleicht ist es deshalb weil ich lange nicht gelaufen bin und die entsprechende Muskeln lange nicht aktiv waren, was Puls angeht weiss ich nicht warum.

Die 6 Tage in Berlin (nur 2 mal trainiert, abends feinste Delicatessen & Wein) hat mir 1kg gekostet, leider. Die hole aber schnell nach!

Heute bei dem schönsten Wetter seit Wochen/Monaten war ich aber mit dem Bike unterwegs und es war absolut geil! 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (17. März 2004)

irgendwie gehen meine Posts immer wieder doppelt raus.. so ein Blödsinn.

Übrigens, dieses Getränk von PowerBar ist super, schmeckt auch gut.

Mikkael


----------



## boile (18. März 2004)

beim laufen ist der puls immer etwas höher als beim radeln. das liegt daran, dass mehr aktive muskelmasse mit sauerstoff versorgt werden will und da muss das herz eben mehr pumpen. mach dir da mal keinen großen kopf drum. mir würd eher zu denken geben, dass du gleich 1 1/2 std gelaufen bist, obwohl du das letzte mal vor 10 jahren warst. bei mir melden sich dann sofort knochen, sehnen und bänder


----------



## mikkael (18. März 2004)

boile schrieb:
			
		

> .. dass du gleich 1 1/2 std gelaufen bist, obwohl du das letzte mal vor 10 jahren warst.



Das war klar der Fehler. Ich dachte, ich bin regelmäßig flott (mit dem Bike) unterwegs, eine Joging-Runde würde nicht weh tun. Nun es geht mir wieder besser 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## macdet (18. März 2004)

Hallo Forum, heute habe ich mein Team Marin vom Schrauber geholt. Das erste Mal mach 10 Jahren mal wieder 40 km (Braunschweig/Helmstedt) durch den Elm (Straße) gefahren ... GEIL...

Begonnen habe ich vor 2 Wochen mit 3x Fittness und sich steigernden Ergo-Runden. Nun bin ich bei 40 Minuten mit Puls zwischen 130-160. Heute bin ich bei einem fiesen langen Berg lieber noch mal abgestiegen. Mist; schieben ist blöd. Aber es wird schon werden.

Zwischen 114 alt und Minumum 109,.5 liege ich nun. Fühle mich schon fast als Bär. ok ok


Detlev

der bald auch wieder Berge schaft   

PS: bei welchen Puls dreht iht euere Runden?


----------



## Edith L. (18. März 2004)

macdet schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bin ich bei einem fiesen langen Berg lieber noch mal abgestiegen. Mist; schieben ist blöd. Aber es wird schon werden.



Hey macdet, 

der Berg von Ampleben    ist kein Kindergeburtstag, sondern die (!) Bewährungsprobe im Elm. Da sind auch schon ganz andere Biker abgestiegen oder machen da lieber gleich einen weiten Bogen drum! Wenn Du "lange" nicht mehr gefahren bist, sollte Dich ein dortiges Absteigen aber gerade nicht demotivieren. So klingst Du aber auch nicht. Also, Attacke,".....der Berg ruft...mi, auf in die Wand nei!" 

Greets aus BS


----------



## mikkael (18. März 2004)

macdet schrieb:
			
		

> ..bei einem fiesen langen Berg lieber noch mal abgestiegen..



Hallo Detlev,

das "Absteigen" ist doch gar kein Problem, Schieben ist keine Schande. Alles mit der Ruhe! Also, hier meine bescheidene Hinweise:

1. 3 x die Woche ist bisserl heftig für den Anfang! Nicht übertreiben, *auf die Knie aufpassen!*
2. 130-160: ein breites Feld. Hier solltest du nach einigen Wochen präziser werden, denke ich.
3. Für die Rolle/Ergo empfehle ich nur GA1, also 2 x 45-60 Min/Woche, 55-65% HMax. Übertreibe nicht, die Kilos verschwinden nur bei Kontinuität und zwar wirklich schnell (habs z.t. hinter mir).
4. Tja, das Essen: Hier ist heisst es definitiv: *Abschied nehmen!*

Ansonsten viel Spass beim Berg.. 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (19. März 2004)

Leute, die letzten beiden Wochen waren für mich der blanke Horror. Auf Details will ich gar nicht eingehen. Gewichtsmässig ist alles ok, aber ich hätte nie Gedacht, so anfällig für Rückschläge (und zwar psychischer Art!) zu sein.

Ich hoffe, es über *dieses* Wochenende wieder ausbalanciert zu bekommen, um dann ab nächster Woche wieder langsam meinen "Masterplan" leben zu können.

Der Spruch, dass auch die längste Reise mit dem ersten Schritt beginne, hilft ja nicht wirklich dann, wenn man sich von ihrer Länge abschrecken läßt. Es müsste doch viel eher heissen, auch die kürzeste Reise beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt. Wenn man erst einmal in Fahrt ist, geht es fast von alleine.

Ich werd' Euch ( ungefragt   ) auf dem laufenden halten.

Übrigens, ich hab' mir aus dem "Traumtouren" Buch eine leichte und kurze Strecke ausgescuht. Vielleicht werde ich die dieses Jahr spontan fahren. Quasi als Appetitanregung und Test für's nächste Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macdet (19. März 2004)

@Eddie L.
Danke für die Anteilnahme. Ich weiß natürlich aus der Vergangenheit, das ich diesen Berg mit genügend Training fahren kann, Locker ist der gewiß nie für mich gewesen   

@all
es ist eine echte Bereicherung hier   Heute könnte ich fressen und ...

Leider wird am Wochenende das Wetter wohl nicht so gut. Bitte jetzt nicht lachen... das Rad ist sooo schön sauber, sieht echt aus wie neu. Der nette Schrauber hat nicht gewagt meine 2 Falschen wieder anzuschrauben  

Nichts desto trotz, eine Ausdauereinheit sollte es schon noch werden am WE


Bis dann Detlev 
Lieber erst die kleinen Berge


----------



## shemesh (19. März 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, die letzten beiden Wochen waren für mich der blanke Horror. Auf Details will ich gar nicht eingehen. Gewichtsmässig ist alles ok, aber ich hätte nie Gedacht, so anfällig für Rückschläge (und zwar psychischer Art!) zu sein.



Hi schaengel,
irgendwas mit meiner verkorksten Psyche muß es wohl auch gewesen sein, dass ich gestern Abend, am Ruhetag, so irrsinnig viel gefressen habe.
Ich habs mal überschlagen. Etwa 3000 kcal habe ich mir rein gekloppt.
3,3 kg heute mehr als am Montag, der mich aber etwas zuuuu wenig war.
Dafür bin ich aber jetzt kuriert vom Fresszwang.
@mikka:
Das mit dem Laufen habe ich am Anfang auch falsch gemacht. Durch dieses Forum hier angeregt, habe ich dann im Januar mit 10 Min. Laufen begonnen und bin jetzt bei 40 Min. Laufen hat einen Vorteil. Es dauert nicht so lange, man kann in der Nähe bleiben und es kann aus Eimern gießen....egal. Nur Glatteis wäre eine Kontraindikation. Ich mach es 2X die Woche und merke die Erfolge beim Speed u/o Puls. Das Laufen hilft mir beim Biken und umgekehrt.
Ich habe nur nach dem Laufen IMMER das Problem, dass ich danach hellwach bin.
Man sollte das wirklich auf morgens verlegen, aber dazu bin ich zu faul.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (20. März 2004)

*Kampfgewichtnahrichten:* Bin heute um 90, Jungs!   

@shem: wie Schängel und du, (und da das Wetter jetzt öfters mitspielt) werde ich jetzt auch ein wenig mixen: Joggen und Biken. Wie du sagst, es reicht auch um die 30 Min um fit zu bleiben, auf dem Ergo muss ich jedesmal Stunden verbingen. Mittlerweile gibt es keinen Dokumentarfilm mehr was ich nicht gesehen habe (Fernseher steht gleich davor). 



@schängel: Hat alles gut geklappt?

Tja, morgen endlich wieder eine schöne lange Runde, endlich! Mieswetter macht nichts aus, Hauptsache kein Schnee 

Mikkael


----------



## swe68 (20. März 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe nur nach dem Laufen IMMER das Problem, dass ich danach hellwach bin.
> Man sollte das wirklich auf morgens verlegen, aber dazu bin ich zu faul.
> Gruss!
> Shem



ich schau ja immer mal rein, was ihr so macht.   
Ich laufe unter der Woche nur morgens! Und zwar vorm Frühstück. Ich muss zwar nicht abnehmen, aber ich habe festgestellt, dass ich danach mehr essen kann ohne zuzunehmen. OK, das ganze Thema, ob mit oder ohne Frühstück, ist hier in anderen Threads schon diskutiert worden, ich muss sagen, ich schwöre drauf.


----------



## Timmi (22. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

das ist ja ein cooler Beitrag nur schade das "Renn Maus"
aufgehört hat weiter zu schreiben, hätte mich doch stark
interessiert was draus geworden ist aus dem Gewicht.

Mir ist 1999 mein Bike gestohlen wordne und ich habe
bis heute leider kein neues, habe dann 2001 auch noch
aufgehört zu Rudern und im Jahr 2002 mein Fitnessstudio 
Abo gekündigt.
Ich bin von durchtrainierten 87,5 KG mit 14% Fett auf Stolze 
99 KG mit 24% Fett anteil gekommen, zum Glück sehe ich nicht
wirklich dick aus eher Bullig   

Aber mir persönlich reicht es jetzt auch wenn es meine
Freundin nicht will ich will wieder auf unter 90 KG
kommen bis Ende des Jahres.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich Gewicht reduziere
da ich mich beim Kraftraining Rudern und Fitnesscenter
nur drum gekümmert habe schwerer zu werden ...

Ich bin jetzt als erstes auf der Suche nach einem neuen
Bike und hoffe, dass bis mitte April unter meinem dicken Hintern
zu haben*g*

Was kann ich den vorher machen um mich etwas aufs Training
vorzubereiten. Ich hab ja nun gute 5 Jahre nicht auf einem richtigen
Bike gessesen und fast 2 Jahre kein Sport gemacht, bis auf Beachvollyball
am Strand im Sommer.  

Habt ihr da vorschläge wieviele Kilometer oder Stunden sollte ich am Tag
für Training investieren und welche Zeiten könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich bin da recht flexibel da Selsbtändig und habe zur Zeit einen "Nachtmodus" 
aktiv den ich auch gerne ändern möchte vieleicht
über die Motivation der Gewichtsreduzierung.

Sollte ich vorher etwas laufen gehen ist eigentlich nicht so mein
Ding da ich es super langweilig finde.

Ich werde euch jedenfalls auf dem laufende halten mit dem Gewicht
wenn auch nur in einem Wöchentlichen Bericht da ich ungerne jeden
Tag auf die Wage gehe da ich sicherlich auch mal sündige nur das 2L
Cola trinken die Nacht muss einfach aufhören und 400G Schnitzel zum
Abendessen muss auch nicht mehr sein.

Gruß Tim ich freu mich


----------



## schaengel (22. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @schängel: Hat alles gut geklappt?



Nein, leider nicht. Jeder Tag ist und war bisher für mich ein neuer Anlauf. Mich überkommt es meist abends. Ich stelle mir dann vor, mit meiner Frau gemütlich ein Glas Wein zu trinken, hadere mit mir selbst und mache dann spontan 'ne Flasche auf. Und dann geht's los. Dabei empfinde ich nicht einmal den Genuß, den ich mir ausgemalt habe. Es ist eher die Befriedigung, eine rituelle Handlung auszuführen. Naja, der Rest ist verschämtes Schweigen.

@ shem: 3000kcal sind doch gar nix   !

Aber heute! Heute wird alles anders... Das hab' ich schon öfter gedacht.

Ich Idiot kann mich auch so wunderbar in den Gedanken hineinsteigern, wie gut ich mich fühlte, als ich alles unter Kontrolle hatte und was für ein Jammer es ist, dies verloren zu haben. Ich weiß, dass das Blödsinn ist, aber jeder, der ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, wird mir zustimmen, dass man mit Vernunftsargumenten nicht weiterkommt.

Ich setze eher auf meine Pläne für die nähere Zukunft: Beginn der Rennradsaison, ein MTB Wochenende im Harz, eine kleine Tour zu den Externsteinen, usw. So hoffe ich, dass es bei mir wieder zündet.


----------



## mikkael (22. März 2004)

Gestern war ich lange lange unterwegs, einiges über 3 Stunden. Es war die längste Runde seit Wochen, aber auch die (HM) härteste. Und das miese Wetter: Regen-Wind-Mix, oh oh oh! 

Nun, ich sehe meine Sonntag-Runden eigentlich nicht mehr als Training, egal wie anstrengend sie sind, wie viele Kalorien fliessen usw. Ich versuche, unabhängig von der Wochenleistung, eher das Biken zu geniessen und bisschen abzuschalten. 

Es war um die 3000 Kcal @ 40%; eigentlich viel für mich, aber inzwischen recht bedeutungslos. Ich denke zur Zeit sogar darüber nach, in der Zukunft sonntags ohne Pulsmessung zu fahren..



> @ shem: 3000kcal sind doch gar nix!



Wenn der Traningsplan lückenlos durchgeführt wird, werden solche Ausrutscher auf Dauer physisch zu verkraften sein, aber mental sicherlich (vor allem in der Aufbauphase) problematisch! 

Dürfen wir aber nichts mehr geniessen?

Ich habe mein Essverhalten so derart umgestellt, dass bei mir bei jedem Teller kleine grüne und rote Lämpchen leuchten. Das was ich esse, das geniesse ich auch, und zwar deutlicher als früher. 

Aber: wenn junk-food und -drinks vorhanden sind (und bei uns sind sie aufgrund der Kinder immer vorhanden) ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit grösser, dass man mal zuschnappt. 

Wie Du sagst, ein Glas Wein ist doch erlaubt. 



> Ich bin von durchtrainierten 87,5 KG mit 14% Fett auf Stolze
> 99 KG mit 24% Fett anteil gekommen



Also, Timmi, ich denke es ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt wenn man weisst was alles schief gelaufen ist. Mein Weg: 
> Essen umstellen (bewusst Essen, wenig Fleisch, mehr Gemüse; von Cola, Burgern, Pommes, Schokolade, tierisches Fett, Zucker usw zumindest in der Aufbauphase "Abschied" nehmen)
> Regelmässig Trainieren und Biken (Plan erstellen; zuerst langsam aber lange trainieren, wenn möglich mit Pulsmesser im 55-65% GA1 Bereich, Infos hier überall)
> Geduld haben (verhungern und trainieren bringt absolut nix, null Leistung und Jojo-Effekt, keine zu hohe Ziele setzen)
> Heute beginnen, nicht morgen.
> Erfahrungen regelmässig mit anderen umtauschen (wie wir) und sich mit eigenen (und mit den der Anderen) motivieren lassen.

Bike muss her. Fitness-Studios haben immer gute Programme bzw. Angebote ab März für den "Winterspeck". Man kann es aber auch anders.. Viel Erfolg!

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Lenkfix (22. März 2004)

Hallo ihr tapferen Hungerhelden,
ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Soll ein kleiner Motivationsschub für Euch sein wenn ihr mal zweifelt.

15.07.2002: Aktivwoche der BKK in Bad Tölz:   100,4 kg (bei 1,83 m)    

04.08.2003: Aktivwoche der BKK in Bad Tölz:   94 kg   
03.01.2004: 95 kg    
22.03.2004: 87,5 kg   

Wie ging denn das?? 

Also noch mal von Anfang an:
Nach der Aktivwoche 2002 habe ich weniger gegessen, gesünder gegessen, mehr Radfahren (viel mit Tourenrad, wenig biken), halt das Übliche. Hat aber gut funktioniert.
Im Mai 2003 haben meine Frau und ich dann unsere neuen Bikes bekommen: Stevens S8 Elite    
Das war die beste Entscheidung der letzten Jahre. Wir sind jetzt ziemlich heftig vom Bike-Virus befallen. Insgesamt in 2003 ca. 2000 km.
Nach der Aktivwoche 2003 haben wir dann noch mehr Gas gegeben. Karwendelhaus, Bike-Arena-Sauerland usw. 
Mein Topgewicht war dann 91 kg am 29.08.2003. Dann kam der Winter   

Bei der Urlaubsplanung für 2004 (gibts einen besseren Zeitvertreib?) haben wir unsere/meine Ziele dann etwas höher positioniert:
- Teilnahme an ersten leichten Marathons und CTF`s
- Urlaub im Juli in der Mountainbikearena Ischgl und direkt im Anschluss
- die dritte Aktivwoche in Bad Tölz (Zielgewicht 85 kg!)
- Trans-Apennin mit ALPS-tours (450 km, 10.000 HM) im September   

Da mussten wir also auch unser Training anpassen. Im Januar gings dann los mit  Spinning 2x in der Woche und mit so schrecklichen langen GA1-Einheiten auf dem Hometrainer. Immer wenn möglich gehts natürlich mit dem Bike raus.
Auf einen Cross-Duathlon am 13.03.04 haben wir uns dann mit einem richtigen Trainingsplan (zusammengebastelt aus den Trainingsvorschlägen in MountainBIKE und BIKE) so richtig mit GA1, Kraftausdauer, Entwicklungsbereich, Ruhetagen usw. vorbereitet. Das war schon ein bisschen verrückt für uns "Hobbysportler", hat aber Spaß gemacht.
Das Essen wurde weiter reduziert (heute Mittag gibts wieder nur Banane   ) und siehe da: 86,5 kg am 18.03.2004.
Was mir am schwersten fällt sind die Nachmittage und Abende wenn ich mal nichts vorhabe (Ich glaube das Zentrum für Langeweile sitzt am Magen). Auch wenn das Wetter wieder mal so ist wie heute und ich nicht raus kann/will und mal nicht trainiere dann werde ich schnell schlapp und unmotiviert.
Aber genau da heisst es kämpfen, beißen, stark bleiben!

Also, was ich kann (auch mit der moralischen Unterstützung durch Euch hier im Forum und den Winterpokal, DANKE!) das könnt ihr auch !!!

Grüße von der Ruhr
Lenkfix

P.S.: Ein Riesendankeschön natürlich an mein Mädel das mich immer superunterstützt, mit mir hungert (sie muss aber zum Glück nichts mehr abnehmen) und inzwischen so schnell biked wie noch nie


----------



## shemesh (22. März 2004)

Hallo schaengel,
laß den Wein mal weg. Das ist keine Romatik, das Zeugs ist eigentlich Gift für die Seele und den Körper. Genau so ein Mist wie Marlboro und son Quatsch.
Ich bin jetzt über 5 Monate trocken und irgendwie war das Gnade, dass ich den Absprung geschafft habe. 
An den Ruhetagen krieg ich aber auch so eine Art von Frustgefühl und dann hau ich schon mal essensmäßig rein. Auch am Samstag, wo das Wetter mir auf den Keks ging, habe ich zu viel gegessen, was dann nur noch mehr Frust verursacht.
Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt wieder mal ne zeitlang im Lot. Habe mir am Samstag ein neues Rennrad bestellt. Der Rahmen ist am Lager, wird also ziemlich flott gehen. Der Laden in Krefeld macht samstags immer Ausflüge und auch Trainingsrennen. Da werde ich auf alle Fälle mitmachen. Ich freue mich jedenfalls riesig, auch wenn ich denke, meine Kraft wird sicherlich weit unter Mittelmaß liegen. Aber das kommt dann mit der Zeit zurück.
Die Zeiten, wo ich Tretlager zermalmt habe, oder Hinterräder schief gezogen habe, sind jedenfalls Geschichte. 
Melde mich heute Abend noch mal!
Gruss an alle hier!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. März 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir am Samstag ein neues Rennrad bestellt. Der Rahmen ist am Lager, wird also ziemlich flott gehen.



Hi Shem, hattest du nicht so ein richtig cooles Rennrad gehabt?? Warum ein neues?

Ich habe beschlossen, kurzfristig hier in der Nähe so eine geführte Tour zu machen bzw an einer teilzunehmen, um zu sehen wie weit ich wirklich bin. Ich glaube, ich habe auch technisch Nachholbedarf, unabhängig von der physischen Leistung. Es gibt doch solche Trainingskurse..

Grüsse

mikkael


----------



## Timmi (22. März 2004)

@mikkael

Von Cola und Bürgern trenne ich mich gerne aber das Essen total Krass
umstellen ist glaube ich nix für mich ich meine früher hat meine Ernärhung
in verbindung mit Sport ja auch gut geklappt ;-) Ich bin halt ein genuss
Mensch und Essen ist für mich wirklich sehr sehr wichtig.

Aber ich sehe schon wenn ich schnell viele Kilos verlieren will
muss ich da für ein paar Wochen in den Sauren Apfel beißen
bis ich genug Kalorien verbrenne und es mir wieder Leisten kann.

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie ausrechnen wieviel Kolorien
ich pro Tag benötige?

Heute hatte ich 98,5 KG auf der Waage mit Boxershorts und Tshirt
das Bike kann ich leider erst im April bestellen da ich vorher noch
2 Internet Projekte verkaufen muss zwecks Geld ;-) Fitnessstudio
ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding gibts nichts was man zu Hause gut
machen kann? Bringen Liegestütze was? Hab auch noch ne kurz Hantel   

Gruß Tim


----------



## mikkael (22. März 2004)

Lenkfix schrieb:
			
		

> 03.01.2004: 95 kg
> 22.03.2004: 87,5 kg
> 
> Wie ging denn das??



03.01.2003: 111 Kg   
03.01.2004: 99,5 kg  
22.03.2004: ~90 kg   

Es ging irgendwie, wie du sagst; kämpfen, beißen, stark bleiben!

@ Lenkfix: Sag mal, wie war's in den Alpen?? Sind solche Touren auch ok für ambitionerte Einsteiger? Ich möchte über Ostern um Karwendel (Walchensee etc.) HM sammeln, zum ersten Mal eigentlich!

Grüße

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (22. März 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie ausrechnen wieviel Kolorien
> ich pro Tag benötige?



Es gibt Rechner: Kalorienrechner 

Also, es gibt einen Faustregel (auch wenn diese oft unsinnig sind): Gewicht in Kilogramm x 25 = Grundumsatz in Kilokalorien (kcal).

Als Mittelwert gilt, dass ein erwachsener Mann mit mittelschwerer Arbeit täglich nicht mehr als 2 800 kcal (11 760 kJ), eine Frau nicht mehr als 2 400 kcal (10 080 kJ) zu sich nehmen sollte, um den Bedarf zu decken.

Und es gibt wissenschaftliche Studien: Kalorienrechner 

Tja, such dir was raus...

Also, wenn deine Knien in Ordnung sind, kannst du joggen. Wenn nicht, dann eben Walken, wobei hier musst du viel mehr Zeit/Geduld investieren. Trainiere halt mindestens 2 mal in der Woche, regelmässig, wenn möglich morgens (ohne etwas gegessen zu haben), trinke viel. Spätestens 2 Std. vor Hajabetti ist mit dem Essen Schluss, wenn möglich abends wenig essen.

Ein Ergometer ist eine super Investition. Mann kann ohne Stress daheim trainieren, alles völlig nach eigenem Gusto, Knieschonend. Die Dinge sind mittlerweile nicht mehr so teuer. Wichtig dabei: vor, während und nach dem Training richtig dehnen und viel trinken. Wie gesagt alles nicht sehr intensiv, im mittleren Puls-Bereich.

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein...

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (22. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Shem, hattest du nicht so ein richtig cooles Rennrad gehabt?? Warum ein neues?
> 
> Ich habe beschlossen, kurzfristig hier in der Nähe so eine geführte Tour zu machen bzw an einer teilzunehmen, um zu sehen wie weit ich wirklich bin. Ich glaube, ich habe auch technisch Nachholbedarf, unabhängig von der physischen Leistung. Es gibt doch solche Trainingskurse..
> 
> ...



Hallo Mikka,
das Colnago C35 habe ich natürlich noch. Aber das ist so ein typisches Angeber oder Sonntagsrad, also viel zu schade, um damit in einer Gruppe zu fahren. Wenn das kaputt geht, dann wär das schade. Gibts nur sehr wenige von. (2 in Deutschland angeblich) Ich werde das aber dennoch jetzt wieder bewegen. Schließlich habe ich jetzt das richtige Gewicht für das alte Vollcarbonrad.
Du hast Post, wegen des Trainingslinks, ich will hier keine Schleichwerbung machen.
Ich werde wohl diese Woche auf unter 82 kg kommen und unter 14%.
Also wenn wir schon dabei sind: 15.10.2003  96kg, 24%
Ging also auch. 
Aber 5 kg Fett will ich noch weg drücken (<10%), aber ohne entsprechenden Gewichtsverlust. Wird also ein interessanter Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Timmi (22. März 2004)

Hallo mikkael,

ja die Knie sollten in Ordnung sein hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme
beim Joggen allerdings habe ich es mit dem Gewicht auch nie
probiert ich werde Morgen mal vor dem Frühstück 30 Minuten
probieren zu laufen mehr werde ich glaube ich nicht schaffen.
Ist auch noch etwas kalt da tut das in der Lunge immer weh
werde also runter ans Meer und wieder zurück das sollte eine
gute Tour sein die läuft meine Freundin immer.

Fürn Anfang sollte das reichen das mache ich dann 3x die Woche
bis ich das Bike habe hoffe da ergibt sich bald ne gute Lösung
muss nur noch ein paar Dinge programmieren dann kann ich es mir
leisten.

Gruß Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. März 2004)

guten Morgen,

so muss ich mcih doch mal kurz einschalten hier.   

Was gibt es neues, habs grad überflogen. rennmaus schreibt hier nicht mehr? wieso? Fand den Thread total cool und motivationsreich. Hat Rennmaus auch mit demAbnehmen aufgehört? schon fertig? genug? Fragen über fragen.


Also ich habe auch mal angefangen. Vorletzte Woche    und hab schon 2,5 Kilo runter *freu* möchtenochmal so 3 - 5 Kilos loswerden   


Grüße coffee


----------



## Helius-FR (23. März 2004)

Ihr hab Probleme   

Ich würde ja gerne ein paar Kg *zunehmen*.
Wiege bei 1.86 grad mal um die 70 Kg   

Kann aber Essen soviel ich will, was ich will, und das zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit - Werde nicht mehr....


----------



## Lenkfix (23. März 2004)

Hi,
@ mikkael: Alpen fand ich schon immer super, aber bis letztes Jahr nur zum wandern und klettern. Mit dem MTB haben wir letztes Jahr einige Almen rund um Bad Tölz und den Weissensee besucht. Dann sind wir in einer Gruppe zum Karwendelhaus hochgeschwitzt und ein paar Tage später noch zu zweit ins Hinterautal. Alles fahrtechnisch nicht schwierig, wir wollten halt langsam anfangen. Konditionell hatten wir auch keine Probleme. Am Ende vom Hinterautal geht es dann zum Halleranger Haus hoch. Das fand ich aber letztes Jahr noch zu schwer, wir haben dann lieber Brotzeit an der Falkenalm gemacht. Dieses Jahr würde ich es aber zum Halleranger Haus probieren, oder die Karwendelrunde.
Für ambitionierte Einsteiger wie uns ist die Gegend perfekt. Du kannst auch immer mal flachere Wege fahren, z.B. in der Nähe vom Walchensee. 
Mach Dir nur keinen Stress dann hast Du dort eine super Zeit!

@ all: Gestern wieder 90 min Ergometer mit Black Eyed Peas und Ricky Martin  .
Die Waage hat sich aber trotz wenig essen nichts anmerken lassen. 
Also: Jetzt erst recht! 
Muss ich nur noch überlegen welche Musik ich heute mal höre. 

Grüße von der Ruhr
Lenkfix


----------



## schaengel (23. März 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo schaengel,
> laß den Wein mal weg. ...



Moin Shem! Als Gift würde ich das nicht gerade bezeichnen, aber mit dem Weglassen hast Du schon recht. Gestern ist es mir auch endlich wieder gelungen. Mein Problem ist nicht der Wein, sondern die Schoko-Attacken, die darauf folgen. Man kann sich auch über Kleinigkeiten freuen. Ich bin also ganz froh darüber, dass ich weder Wein getrunken, demzufolge auch kein Baguette gegessen und auch keine Schokolade gefuttert habe. Statt dessen viel Obst, etwas Käse und... naja... ein paar Schokoflakes (also doch   ) und 'ne Handvoll Kartoffelchips. Aber - ischwöre - alles ganz gemäßigt.

Fazit: ich bin zwar längst noch nicht wieder im Lot, aber ich sehe den Kurs schon. Nachdem ich mein Training habe schleifen lassen, heißt mein heutiges Ziel: wieder biken. Ganz relaxt, nur etwas pedalieren. Morgen will ich wieder meinen Kalorienplan einhalten, und dann hoffe ich, dass ich wieder meine Balance finde.

Gewichtsmäßig starte ich von einem Punkt, von dem ich früher geträumt habe. Himmel, es ist der (ewige) Anfang und nicht das Ende!

Der Harz und die Alpen rufen, dafür lohnt es sich doch, sich ein wenig zusammenzureißen...


----------



## shemesh (23. März 2004)

Tach Schaengel,
das Problem mit dem noch mal essen nach Weinkosum kenne ich gut. Es ist eben ein Appetitanreger, das Zeugs.
Ich habe bei mir festgestellt, dass ich an den Ruhetagen mehr esse als sonst. Also gilt ab jetzt: Keine Ruhetage mehr, sondern aktive Erholung.
Es ist mein schlechtes Gewissen, nichts getan zu haben, das mich frustriert.
Und irgendwie ist der Sport für mich eine Art von Suchtersatz oder Sublimat für den Weingenuß, so scheint es jedenfalls.
Im Mom mache ich wieder einen riesigen Schritt nach vorne, und bin echt überrascht, was sich gewichtsmäßig und konditionell so tut.
Bleib am Ball, und anstelle von Schoko fahr, laufe oder mache Bauchmuskeltraining oder so was.
Viel Erfolg, den anderen natürlich auch!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (23. März 2004)

@coffee: Rennmaus schreibt leider nicht mehr, der Thread ist aber trotzdem motivierend 

@Timmi: Weise Entscheidung, fang aber an und berichte!

@Lenkfix: Also, ich war letztes Jahr auf dem Herzogstand (am Walchensee) und ich habe einige Biker gesehen. So ein Gipfelsturm würde mich reizen.. Apropos "reizen", mit "90 min Ricky Martin" hätte ich meine ernsthaften Schwierigkeiten! 

Hey Helius, geniesse deine Kilos so lange sie so "wenig" sind! 

@schängel: Schenke die Schokoriegel dem Helius, er braucht sie!  
*Tja, was soll ich sagen, schängel, du hast nun genug pausiert, genug Sch.. gefuttert und Barolo gesoffen. Jetzt aber los los los.. *

So bald ich 90 unterboten habe (nach fast 10 Jahren), gibt's Party! 

@shem: hmmm, <9% F, Waschbrettbauch, 82 K und Colnago?? Also, bald haste einen weiteren Kandidaten fürs angeben?   

Ich war heute wieder joggen und *ich kann wieder richtig joggen!* 

Viel Spass!

Mikkael


----------



## Timmi (24. März 2004)

So,

der 2te Tag ohne Cola und riesen Essen ist geschafft, eigentlich macht
es mir nix nur ist dieser Wasser Gemack im Mund sehr neu für mich.

Aber man kann wenigsten ganz viel Trinken irgendwie trinke ich
seitdem bestimmt 1l am Tag mehr hoffe ich verwässere nicht!   
Heute war noch etwas Hohes C dabei bei einem Kunden da ich keinen
Café Trinke.

Habe mich heute Morgen gewogen waren 97,9 KG Körperfett
habe ich nicht gemessen das schwankt aber auch immer um 1-2%
pro Tag   

Naja heute habe ich mir endlich ein neues Rad bestellt hoffe es ist noch
in meiner Größe da weiß aber Morgen mehr.

Fehlen nur noch neue Schuhe/Helm und Pedale zu meinen Glück.

Gruß Tim


----------



## mel (24. März 2004)

hier meldet sich der 60kilo-mann:

was haltet ihr von wetten? ich hab folgende wette mit meiner mitbewohnerin gemacht: wir müssen in 2 wochen 2 kilo abnehmen. wers net schafft kriegt 50ir vom anderen. wenns beide schaffen ist alles ok. wenns beide nicht schaffen dürfen wir ein tag lang nix essen...

blöd, gell?

bei mir sonst alles klar, mach ca. 60 klimmzüge am tag und viel...ähm... wie heisst diese kleine rolle, die eine achse hat, die man als griff nimmt und kniend hin und zurück rollt... kennt ihr es? alter schwede macht dich die übung fertig. aber als vorbereitung für dh hervorragend. und ich fahre im stehen mit dem citybike zur arbeit. nur mein fett% geht net runta...

mit 29 ist man schon in der mulkelabbauphase und ich will nich 2 kilo weniger muskel haben...


bewunderungsvoll,

mel


bleit am ball!


----------



## Timmi (24. März 2004)

@mel

Wie groß bist du denn das du so wenig wiegen kannst?
Ich möchte garnicht wissen wie Schlank ich bei 80 KG
wäre da ich schon bei 87,5 keinen Bauch hatte.

Aber viel Erfolg 2 KG in 2 Wochen ist bestimmt drinn
wenn du noch etwas Fett zum Abbauen hast*g*


----------



## mel (24. März 2004)

ich bin 160cm klein. streng genommen 10kilo zu schwer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (24. März 2004)

sagte mal früher nicht Körpergröße*-100*0,9? also 55
aber das stimmt heute so nicht mehr ich denke mit 60 KG
biste schon 1a dran  Ich habe mit 186 = 97,5KG das ist
zuviel ;-)

Gruß Tim


----------



## schaengel (24. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @schängel: Schenke die Schokoriegel dem Helius, er braucht sie!
> Tja, was soll ich sagen, schängel, du hast nun genug pausiert, genug Sch.. gefuttert und Barolo gesoffen. Jetzt aber los los los..



 Treffende Analyse! Sobald ich meine Grippe überstanden habe, geht's wieder los. Mein Rennrad ist auch gerade von der Frühjahrsinspektion zurück   .

Nur für die Akten: es war Valpolicella


----------



## Timmi (25. März 2004)

Heute habe ich endlich mein Rad bestellt, denke es komme mitte
nächster Woche ein Freund von mir geht jedenfalls 2x die Woche mit
mir Biken. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden die 14% Körperfett
müssen bis zur Beachtime irgendwie drinne sein ;-)

Gruß Tim


----------



## mikkael (25. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

Ich habe mich für dieses Wochenende für eine bergische Runde (SIT Bergisch Gladbach) eingetragen. Ich glaube für den Saisonanfang ist die Tour ganz gut geeignet für mich: mittlere Geschwindigkeit, technisch mittel und um die 500-1000 Hm. Tja, wie gesagt die erste Runde.

*Stolz:* Heute zum ersten Mal eine Stunde durchgehend gejoggt. Der Puls blieb diesmal im Rahmen und ich fühlte mich viel lockerer.. Das Laufen macht mittlerweile richtig Spass und Appetit auf mehr. Ich muss aber mein Bike nicht betrügen:-D

Zur Zeit habe ich wg. der Osterferien geschäftlich bisserl Stress, aber bald sind Ferien und dann geht die Post ab..

Schängel: Ich habe deine Mail erhalten, die Antwort kommt am Samstag 

Allen viel Spass, und bleibt am Ball!!

Mikkael


----------



## Renn Maus (28. März 2004)

Tatatataaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   

Ich melde mich nochmal zurück. Der erste Anlauf hier versackte ja förmlich mit den ersten Tagen, wo ich schwach geworden bin (ob das scham ist?).

Aber ich bin ja nen Stehaufmännchen   

Also 101,0 kg

Ziel: 85 kg

So, ich fass mich mal kurz, muss noch meine Gebrutstagsfeier vorbereiten.

Bis später.


----------



## Coffee (28. März 2004)

YEAHHHHH Rennmaus ist back ;-)

Supi   

Grüßle coffee


----------



## shemesh (28. März 2004)

Hi,
jetzt, wo die Renn Maus zurück ist....schön, dass du wieder an Bord bist,....
ist es für mich auch Zeit Bilanz zu ziehen.
Ich habe diese Woche 81,1 kg bei 11 kg KF im Wochendurchschnitt erreicht.
Noch zwei Wochen und dann ist sind die 80 kg KG erreicht und sicher unter 10 kg KF.
Damit habe ich in den letzten 5 Monaten 16 kg KG und 14 kg KF verloren. (Nach Tanita)
Das sind im Durchschnitt 100g Substanzverlust pro Tag. Über diese lange Zeit gerechnet, wundert es mich nun wirklich, dass ich da einen Leistungszuwachs auf allen relevanten Gebieten erfahren durfte.
Aber....jetzt lege ich den Schwerpunkt auf Trainingsergebnisse und lasse das restliche Körperfett en passant verschwinden. Bei einem Defzit von ca. 150 kcal/Tag müßte ich den Gewichtsverlust, der durch die Fettverbrennung entsteht, durch Muskelwachstum ausgleichen können und somit das Gewicht konstant halten.
Es werden also Zeiten kommen, wo ich wesentlich mehr essen muß oder darf.
Muß man sich wahrscheinlich dran gewöhnen. 
Ich bin diese Woche 213km gestrampelt, davon 31km auf der Rolle. Das ist für mich schon ziemlich viel. Das alleine hat mit Nahrungsdefizit ein Kilogramm Fettverlust eingebracht. Ich bin nicht platt, aber angenehm entspannt würde ich sagen.
Endlich ist das Wetter und das Tageslicht auf unserer Seite.
Ich wünsche allen jedenfalls mindestens den gleichen Erfolg, wie ich den erleben durfte, und haltet die Kette schön links. 
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Heinrichsthaler (28. März 2004)

Erstmal echt eine Gratulation an Shemesh , da träumen andere sicher nur von.....
Ich glaube das Problem ist bei uns allen , also auch bei mir das man nur dann sein Gewicht halten kann wenn man dementsprechend etwas tut , ich lege generell im Winter kräftig zu und bin daher im ersten Halbjahr des Jahres immer ein wenig gefrustet . Man isst einfach zuviel wenn man nicht radelt , die Bilanz taugt dann einfach nicht und das "trockenradeln" im Wohnzimmer oder im F-Center ist nicht mein Ding...
Na ich werd wieder Gewicht verlieren , so nu steig ich auf mein MTB und los gehts
Gruss , Heinrichsthaler


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (28. März 2004)

Moin!

So, ich wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.
Also habs inzwischen nach 3 Wochen von 74.8Kg auf 72.6Kg geschafft. Ernährung hab ich wie folgt geändert:

-Seit 3 Wochen nixmehr genascht (abgesehn von 1 Softeis)
-Weniger Fleich (Vor allem Wurst aufm Brot - dafür mehr Käse)
-Ich ess sehr gern und oft Tomaten bzw. Gurken -> also als Salat oder aufm Toast z.B.
-Anstelle von süssem ess ich meistens Äpfel, manchmal auch Ananas o.ä.
-Ich gönne mir manchmal was weil ich nicht total verzichten möchte, z.B. das Eis, oder mal n Milchreis, rote Grütze usw.

Sport mach ich min. 3x die Woche:

-Meistens aufm Heimtrainer -> distanzen (so 20km) oder 15km auf Zeit (dabei mess ich erst die Zeit für 10km und dann bei 15km -> im Moment 18:10min für 10km und 27:27min für die 15km)
-Je nach Wetter und Zeit geh ich 30min joggen
-Biken geht im Moment leider nicht, da bei meinem alten Bike der Freilauf zerbröselt ist und mein neues Bike noch nicht komplett ist (sollte aber bis zum WE nächster Woche fertig sein)
-Auf Pulsmessung verzichte ich. Erstens nervt mich das Pulsmesserband und zweitens trainier ich meistens in nem Bereich in dem ich das Training für angenehm empfinde.
-Trainingsplan benutz ich nicht, da ich das ganze eher spassmäßig angehe. Ich trainier wie es mir gerade passt und nicht jeden 2ten Tag oder so.
-Zu Musik kann ich nur eins sagen - fetzen muss es! Aber das liegt an meinem Musikgeschmack *g*... Ich hör meistens sachen ala Guano Apes, Linkin Park usw.

Ziel bis jetzt sind die 70Kg. Ne zeitliche Grenze hab ich mir dafür bewusst nicht gesetzt, da ich das ganze eher spassmäßig angehe und nicht von nem Plan abhängig sein will. N weiteres Ziel ist es, bei erreichen der 70KG (evtl. auch schon davor) speziell die Bauch- und Brustmuskeln zu trainieren. Mit Armen und Beinen bin ich voll zufrieden, Arme werden auf der Arbeit genug trainiert und die Beine beim Konditiontraining. Besondere übungen hab ich noch keine in aussicht, aber mein Dad hat hier n interessantes Buch speziell übers Bauchmuskeltraining liegen - das werd ich mir mal krallen.

Ansonsten wünsch ich viel Glück an alle "mitstreiter" und finds gut von Rennmaus, dass ers nochmal versuchen will. Mein Tipp: Nicht unter druck setzen sondern das ganze locker angehn. Lieber etwas mehr Zeit für die KGs brauchen und dafür spass dabei haben als unter dem Training und dem Erfolgsdruck zu leiden!

Bin schon ganz scharf auf mein neues Bike, auch wenn das weniger n Trainigsgerät wird - eher n Fungerät (Freerider *g*)!

Schönen Abend noch!

Ps: Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und sollen zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (28. März 2004)

Hey Renn Maus,

das ist ja cool ;-) Ich will auch runter auf 85KG bzw. wollte ich auf 14% Körperfett Anteil runter das wäre 9,6KG Fett bei meinen 96KG ;-)

Rad ist bestellt und ich denke über nächste Woche kann es richtig
los gehen, 3x die Woche ordentlich Radeln.

Essen habe ich bis jetzt eigentlich nur reduziert dafür kaum noch Cola
außer am Wochenende und naja Freitag war ich beim Griechen essen
mit meiner Familie da hab ich ganz gut zugelangt.   

Hoffe ich schaffe noch die 95 KG Marke bis das Radel da
ist damit es nicht gleich auseinander fällt.

Grüße Tim

PS: Mittwoch gehts wieder auf die Waage dann gibts den nächsten KG Stand
von mir ...


----------



## marwed (29. März 2004)

Hallo!

Also, ich bin neu hier, verfolge aber schon seit geraumer Zeit die Geschichten von mikkael, schaengel und shemesh, und wie sich dieser Thread so langsam von Rennmaus seiner Geschichte in eine ganz andere Richtung wandelte. Umso mehr freut es mich, dass Du, Rennmaus, wieder dabei bist.

Ich will mein erstes Posting auch gleich zur Vorstellung benutzen, in meinem Falle ist das auch ganz kontextbezogen, nämlich:
über zehn Jahre "no sports", Folge: Herbst 2000 über 111 kg bei 178 cm, Frust, kaum noch die Treppe hochgekommen. Dann: zu laufen angefangen, viele Erfolge in Laufleistung, allgemeiner Kondition, Gemütslage und Gewicht, aber auch viele deutliche Rückschläge. Im Sommer 2003 geführte MTB-Tour durch den Harz mitgemacht (mein erster Kontakt zum MTB). Herbst 2003: kurzzeitig unter 81 kg (magischer Wert ;-) ), Berlin Marathon gelaufen (angekommen).
Danach etwas leichtsinnig geworden, wieder zugelegt, *grrr, in den Arsch beiss*, festgestellt, dass man ja noch ein altes Fahrrad hat (das, was man heutzutage wohl Trekkingbike nennen würde), also bisschen Crosstraining gemacht und Gefallen dran gefunden, Bike wurde dann dreist geklaut :-[ . Gewichtsmäßig noch ein wenig zugelegt. Naja, Bauch hauptsächlich. *grrr* Naja,liegt bei mir an der Ernährung, zuviele Sünden und Schwächen. Anfang des Jahres Fully bei Rose gekauft, )) , jetzt mit Freude bei der Sache. Momentan ca. 87 kg. Ziel: langfristig 78 kg. Soviel in aller Kürze.

Ich freue mich immer zu lesen, dass Ihr vorwärts kommt mit Eurem Gewicht, höre auch ziemlich viele Sachen entweder direkt oder zwischen den Zeilen 'raus, die ich auch mit-/durchgemacht habe. Nur nicht unterkriegen lassen!

Ich werde in Zukunft mal ein paar Kommentare zu Eurem Beiträge zum Besten geben, naja, ich fange gleich mal an:

@mikkael: Erstmal Gratulation zur durchjoggten Stunde! Laufen und Biken sind einfach zwei paar Schuhe, auch ich merke das sehr deutlich, nur halt ungekehrt... Hatte ja erwähnte Harz-Tour mitgemacht (ca. 50 km, 1000 hm), bei der Anmeldung noch gespottet ("jaja, mach' ja Marathontraining"), mir wurden dann aber doch die Grenzen meiner Leistungsfähigkeit auf dem Rad zumindest in Sichtweite gerückt... Naja hat schon angestrengt... Ok, ich war ziemlich fertig hinterher... ;-) Aber langsam wirds besser. Heute Tour gemacht: Straße und Querfeldein mit zum Teil wirklich schwerem Gelände: 4:30 h, 68,2 km, 2913 kcal (ich glaub's selbst kaum). Das brauche ich aber auch sooo schnell wirklich nicht wieder. Sonst viele kleinere Sachen (~ 25-40 km).

@schaengel: Gute Besserung!

@shemesh: Wo Du gerade sagst "...Schwerpunkt auf Trainingsergebnisse und lasse das restliche Körperfett en passant verschwinden." Tappe nicht in dieselbe Falle wie ich und werde nachlässig. Ich hatte auch gedacht "...hmmm... hat soweit erstmal geklappt mit dem Laufen, naja muss Du ja nicht so genau auf das Training und die Ernährung achten...geht auch so, erstmal locker..." und bums, wieder zugelegt. Also Disziplin (fehlt mir auch viel zu oft, aber das hindert mich ja nicht, altkluge Ratschläge zu verteilen ;-) )!

@PuRpLeDeViL: Pass auf mit Käse, der ist kalorienmäßig zum Teil nicht ohne. Bleib ruhig bei Wurst, wenn sie denn mager ist (z.B. Putenbrust, gekochter Schinken, bei dem zu den Fettrand abschneidest oder auch Bierschinken! Tabu: Mettwurst, und alles was sich streichen lässt). Obst ist gut, immer was abgewaschen und griffbereit auf dem Schreibtisch (oder sonstwo) haben. Ich habe hier meistens meinen Dreiermix (Äpfel, Birnen, Banane) rumliegen.

So, viel zu viel geschrieben... ;-)

Grüße!


----------



## Coffee (29. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs ;-)


mein heutiger Waagenerfolgsbericht ich bin UNTER 0 am ende *gg* Jetzt hab ich die Zahl vorne stehen die bleiben soll, und hinten müssen noch min. 5 Kilos wech *eisernbin*


hihihihihi


coffee


----------



## mikkael (29. März 2004)

Es hat mich gefreut, dass Rennmaus wieder da ist, zumal mit paar Pfund mehr.. Wir haben das Thread _(auch mit allen Mitteln)_ am Leben gehalten, jetzt muss er (mit Taten) zeigen, dass er's wert gewesen ist. 



			
				marwed schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich bin neu hier, verfolge aber schon seit geraumer Zeit die Geschichten von mikkael, schaengel und shemesh..



Richtig amüsant sind die Geschichten leider nicht, wenn es um die Kilos geht  



			
				marwed schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael: Erstmal Gratulation zur durchjoggten Stunde! Laufen und Biken sind einfach zwei paar Schuhe, auch ich merke das sehr deutlich, nur halt ungekehrt...



Mittlerweile hat Jogging einen festen Platz in meinem Trainingsplan. Ich fühle mich wohl, übertreibe nicht und habe einen festen Rythmus.. Eine schöne Abwechslung.

Zu den normalen Dingen des Bikerlebens: In Bergisch Gladbach habe ich am Samstag meine erste Fahrgemeinschaftsrunde des Jahres absolviert. Es waren 13 (!!) Biker/innen dabei, um die 40 km/700HM @15~16 kmh (3648 Kcal), also ganz ok! So was macht Appetit auf mehr.

*Danach folgte der Rückschlag:* Abends im Restaurant (ungewohnt viel und spät), am Sonntag heftiges Frühstück, den ganzen Tag alles rein gefuttert und abends mit Lasagne usw. kräftig draufgelegt. Ergebnis: +2,5K! 

 Shit happens, ich muss mich diese Woche richtig zusamenreissen und richtig fit bleiben! Nächste Woche geht's ab in die Berge!

@marwed: 111K -> 81K, wahnsinn und Gratulation!
87K --> 78K ist mittelfristig locker zu schaffen, wenn du in Bewegung bleibst, denke ich. Die Wille und das Top-Zeug hast du ja bereits: das Fully! Ich bin gespannt..

Zeit umgestellt, Zeit ist jetzt reif für knackige Feierabendrunden!! Ich freue mich! 

 

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (29. März 2004)

Drei Wochen war der Schaengel "krank",
jetzt biket er wieder - Gott sei Dank!

Also, nicht, dass ich drei Wochen keinen Sport gemacht hätte, aber zum Schluß kam zu allem Überfluss ja noch 'ne echte (!) Grippe hinzu. Das Ausrufezeichen steht nicht da, um die Schwere meiner Krankheit zu unterstreichen (sie war einfach nur lästig), sondern, um ihr einen gewissen elitären Touch zu verleihen   .

Seit drei Tagen (worüber man sich doch freuen kann) esse ich wieder kontrolliert und trinke keinen Alkohol. Heute war ich bei herrlichstem Wetter mit dem MTB unterwegs. Göttlich! Das schöne ist - ich will zwar den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben - es fühlt sich an wie "früher". 

Ich fürchte, ich hab' ein wenig zugenommen, aber mir ist jetzt wichtiger, dass...

a) mir all' die neuen Hosen noch passen (tun sie   )
b) ich meine Ernährung wieder unter Kontrolle habe
c) mir der Sport weiterhin Spass macht statt nur Mittel zum Zweck zu sein
d) ich bald wieder ruhigen Gewissens genießen kann ohne auszurasten
e) ich mich dabei immer noch fit (und nicht fett) fühle!

Zu diesem Zwecke verlasse ich mich mindestens noch diese Woche ausschließlich auf mein Körpergefühl und meide die Waage.


----------



## Renn Maus (29. März 2004)

Heute war ich auf der Waag 102,5 obwohl ich gestern unterkalorisch war. Aber ich habe sehr viel am Vorabend getrunken. So 1-2kg sind ja eh immer Toleranz. 
Man muss halt die Tendenz im Auge behalten. Morgen werde ich wieder 30min laufen gehen. 
Heute wollt ich auch 20min, wir haben aber den Wagen von nem Freund reparieren müssen was, wie immer, mehr Zeit gedauert hat, als geplant war. 

Naja. Morgen packe ich mir jedenfalls laufsachen ein, sodass ich direkt nach der Arbeit und vor meine Feuerwehrdienst laufen gehen kann.

In dem Sinn, bis demnächst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. März 2004)

guten Morgen   


so, nach einem sehr diziplinierten Abendessen, Bestehend aus einer scheibe Brot + Emmentaler + 3 kleine Tomaten lag mein Gewichtheute morgen bei..











...69,6   

und heute wird weitergemacht. Ich werde meine Kalorien bei der Gartenarbeit in Angriff nehmen *freu*


Grüße coffee


----------



## Timmi (30. März 2004)

Hossa du Fliegengewicht   

Gratuliere dir ich bin von meinem Ideal leider noch Kiloweise
entfernt und freue mich über jedes Kilo weniger.

Habe mir heute aber ne Pulsuhr gekauft die zeigt mir
auch den Fettverbrauch an sehr cool   

Ich hoffe bis zum richtigen Strandwetter wenigstens
die Figur vom letzen Jahr zu bekommen. Hantel habe
ich auch wieder unterm Bett hervor gerollt und trainiere
damit alle 2 Tage ein ganz bißchen damit das Fett an den
Armen auch Leine zieht.

Grüße Tim


----------



## mikkael (30. März 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir heute aber ne Pulsuhr gekauft die zeigt mir
> auch den Fettverbrauch an sehr cool



Gratulation, Timmi.. Willkommen im Club *(der Pulszähler!)* 



			
				schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> a) mir all' die neuen Hosen noch passen (tun sie  )
> b) ich meine Ernährung wieder unter Kontrolle habe
> c) mir der Sport weiterhin Spass macht statt nur Mittel zum Zweck zu sein
> d) ich bald wieder ruhigen Gewissens genießen kann ohne auszurasten
> ...


----------



## marwed (30. März 2004)

Hallo!

@Mikkael
Zum Fettanteil kann ich Dir nichts sagen, aber allgemein habe ich vom (moderaten) Krafttraining sehr profitiert. Vor allem beim Laufen natürlich, aber auch sonst im Alltag - und auch jetzt beim Radfahren. 
Gerade beim Radfahren trainierst Du die Oberschenkel sehr stark, aber sonst wird viel vernachlässigt, der Oberkörper ganz besonders. Probier das mit dem Krafttraining doch einfach mal aus (Probetraining o.ä.). Mir macht es inzwischen auch Spaß.

Grüße

marwed


----------



## Timmi (30. März 2004)

```
20-24 Jahre:
10,8 excellent; 14,9 gut; 19,0 mittel; 23,3 schlecht

25-29 Jahre:
12,8 excellent; 16,5 gut; 20,3 mittel; 24,3 schlecht

30-34 Jahre:
14,5 excellent; 18,0 gut; 21,5 mittel; 25,2 schlecht

35-39 Jahre:
16,1 excellent; 19,3 gut; 22,6 mittel; 26,1 schlecht

40-44 Jahre:
17,1 excellent; 20,5 gut; 23,6 mittel; 26,9 schlecht

45-49 Jahre:
18,6 excellent; 21,5 gut; 24,5 mittel; 27,6 schlecht

50-59 Jahre:
19,8 excellent; 22,7 gut; 25,6 mittel; 28,7 schlecht

ab 60 Jahren:
20,2 excellent; 23,2 gut; 26,2 mittel; 29,3 schlecht
```

Da habt ihrs  ich bin schlecht   noch   !

PS: Nur für Männer Frauen haben höhere Werte ...


----------



## mikkael (30. März 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> 30-34 Jahre: 14,5 excellent; 18,0 gut; 21,5 mittel; 25,2 schlecht



Also, Timmi (genau so heisst mein Sohn übrigens), wenn das stimmt was du schreibst, habe ich mindestens die Halbzeit erreicht daumen obwohl mein Bauch ne andere Geschichte erzählt  

@shem: Du bist doch schon bei "excellent", warum 213 km die Woche?

@marwed: so denke ich auch. Ich werde mich hier weiter schlau machen.

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (30. März 2004)

Hallo Timmi,
solche Werte sind doch reiner Blödsinn.
Viel genauer ist die Messung oder Schätzung der Hautfaltendicke an den typischen Problemzonen. Solange die über 1 cm dick sind, ist da gar nix excellent. Zumindestens meiner Meinung nach.
Was soll man mit dem Zeugs? Es ist nur überflüssiger Ballast.
@Mikka:
klar ist ein bissel Krafttraining nicht schlecht.
Liegestützen und Klimmzüge, Crunches und Kniebeugen ohne Gewichte in verschiedenen Variationen reichen allemal aus. (2X die Woche)
Radfahren ist ja eine ziemlich einseitig Belastung. Da ist es ganz gut, wenn man andere Muskeln stärkt. 
Ich mache jetzt auf dem Rad auch Krafttraining. Die Fahrt zur Arbeit fahre ich alle zwei Wochen im größten Gang und auch mit viel Wiegetritt.
Bringt netten Muskelkater. 
Ich muß jetzt unbedingt schneller werden.
Beim Laufen habe ich heute 9,1 km/h erreicht bei 148 Puls. Das hat mich selbst überrascht, weil ich vorher schon Rad gefahren bin und ziemlich kaputte Beine hatte, wegen des Krafttrainings. Ich bin eigentlich extra langsam gelaufen, weil mein Puls zu hoch war. Das lag aber ganz einfach daran, dass ich viel zu schnell war. Jetzt im Hellen lauf ich am Rhein entlang und da sind viele Menschen. Vorher bin ich im Dunkeln gelaufen. Irgendwie beeinflussen mich die Menschen zum schnell laufen. Man will sich ja nicht blamieren. Ich mußte mich einige Male richtig bremsen. Später war ich etwas abseits vom Rhein und da war ich alleine auf weiter Flur, da lief es dann besser. (145 Puls)
Mal gucken, ob ich demnächst die 20 km mit dem Rad unter 40 Minuten schaffe.
Das mache ich aber erst nach Ostern, denn wenn´s da schön ist, dann mache ich Mi, Do, Fr, Sa und So lange GA1 Touren. Dann mache ich vier Tage mal fast gar nix - außer Laufen - und geb dann das nächste Wochenende mal richtig Gas. Bisher habe ich das nicht getan, denn die 55 Minuten für 20km, die ich fürs Sportabzeichen brauche, sind ja fast ein Witz.
Den 5000 Meter Lauf würde ich aber jetzt auch schaffen, und das haut mich fast um, denn Laufen war mir immer ein Greul.
Meine Gewichts- und Fettdaten werde ich sonntags hier veröffentlichen. So habe ich eine Motivation, am Ball zu bleiben. Bisher läüft es aber ganz gut.
Ich esse jetzt wesentlich mehr KH. Und das merkt man auch sofort. An der Ausdauer und auf dem stillen Örtchen. 
Irgendwie bin ich richtig heiß auf Sport geworden. Meine Gedanken kreisen fast nur noch um meine Ziele. Es ist ein richtiger Wahn. 
Aber es macht Spaß und das ist die Hauptsache!!!!!
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (30. März 2004)

Moin!

@Timmi - wo hastn die Tabelle her? 

So, hab meine Trainingsmeinung mal etwas überdacht... 
Grund war n Buch das mir mein Dad gegeben hat ("Das Bauchmuskelbuch") welches ich sehr interessant finde. Hab darüber mal meine Pulsbereiche errechnet und festgestellt, dass ich meistens im "Aeroben" Bereich trainiert hab - anstelle dem "Fettverbrennungsbereich" (liegt ~20 Schläge tiefer).

Hab jetzt heute das erste mal nach dem Buch trainiert (war gestern 30min Joggen) und hat super geklappt. Bin aufm Heimtrainer (zum Joggen wars zu spät) 45min bei nem Puls von ~130 @ 28km/h gefahren. Das ganze 45min lang - kam dann auf nen Kcal-verbrauch von ~450.

Mein Ziel ist jetzt mein Training auf 4-5 Trainingseinheiten, á ~45min, in der Woche umzustellen. Davon will ich 3 bzw. 4 im "Fettverbrennungsbereich" (also n Puls von ~130 bei mir) machen und 1ne im "Aeroben" Bereich (~150er Puls). Ich will versuchen auf 1-2 Joggen, 1x Heimtrainer, evtl. 1x Rudergerät und dazu noch Kraftübungen (speziell Bauch- und Brustmuskeln) zu kommen. Die Einheit im "Aeroben" Bereich werd ich wohl aufs Joggen legen, da mir das an der frischen Luft lieber ist.

Desweiteren werd ich mal versuchen meine Essgewohnheiten noch weiter zu ändern. Dazu werd ich jetzt zwar wohl Kochen lernen müssen *g* - aber das kann auch nur vorteile haben.   

Ich hoffe, ich schaffs bis ende April auf 72Kg runter - war heute @73.0Kg
Wobei ich eigtl. weniger runter will, sondern halt hauptsächlich den Speck weg und dafür mal Bauchmuskeln die n bissl nach was aussehn *g*

Naja, alles in allem macht mir das Training im Moment richtig viel spass und es macht einen auchnoch sehr happy die kleinen erfolge zu sehn.

...und jetzt gehts ins Bett - muss um 5:45 Uhr raus   

N8 all!


----------



## shemesh (30. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @shem: Du bist doch schon bei "excellent", warum 213 km die Woche?



Hallo Mikka,
ich fahre nicht Rad, um abzunehmen, sondern ich habe abgenommen, um endlich wieder Rad zu fahren.
Die 213 km sind für mich schon ein kleines Wunder, denn das kam ziemlich schnell. Klar habe ich die gemerkt, aber das ist nur der Anfang.
Ich mache bestimmt mein Radfahren NICHT an Wochenkilometern fest, aber 120 - 150km/Woche sollten im Durchschnitt schon zusammen kommen.
Wenn´s 200 oder wesentlich mehr werden, ist das auch ok.
Ich bin früher sehr viel RR gefahren und das möchte ich reaktivieren.
Denn Radfahren ist etwas Wunderschönes. 
Ich hatte ein Pferd, auf dem ich einige Jahre jeden Abend am Rhein ausgeritten bin, danach Motorräder, auf denen ich durch die Gegend gecruised oder gerast bin, aber ans Fahrradfahren kam das nie ran.
Ich will jetzt nicht philosophisch werden, aber mir gefällt alleine die Bewegung, der Rhythmus und der Flow, den man auf dieser Kiste erreichen kann. Deshalb habe ich auch nichts gegen die Rolle, aber draußen ist es natürlich die Krönung.
(Zumindestens, solange einem nicht ein Auto, ein schwerhöriger Rentner, ein trödelnder Kollege oder ein verdammter Köter in den Weg kommt)
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Timmi (31. März 2004)

Hallo,

die Tabelle hatte google ausgespuckt bei meiner Waage war noch
eine andere Tabelle dabei die 6 Stufen hatte. Das mit der Haupfaltendicke
verstehe ich nicht. Es gibt doch verschiedene Hauttypen und dicken?
Am Fuß hab ich auch keinen Zentimeter*g*

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mel (31. März 2004)

hallo,
ich hab ja von meiner Wette erzählt... es läuft einigermassen: ich hab kaum fettes gegessen, aber recht viele pflanzen und kh. ergebniss: gleiches gewicht bei 3%fett weniger: von 19 auf 16. leider war das in der wette kein thema, sonder das reine gewicht zählt... gestern war ich nüchtern joggen und ab sehr wenig gegessen und dabei noch viel krafttraining zuhause gemacht: situps, klimmzüge, diese komische rolle, japanische liegestützen (****liegestützen)... heute hatte ich 600gr weniger (59,4). bis zum fr müssen noch600 weg.

ps: zum krafttrainig: auf jeden fall machen! erstens berbrennt muskulatur eine menge kalorien, zweitens ist das gefühl stark und leicht zu sein ein sehr angenehmes, drittens, eher für dhler: das verletzungsrisiko wird geringer.

ps2: zum trinken: ich bin chilene und trinke aus tradition viel matetee bis mittags: dieser tee entschlackt, hat viele mineralien, macht wach (koffeinhaltig) und unterdrückt das hungergefühl. kann ich echt empfehlen! danach brennessel: entwässert. cola und sowas war nie mein ding. aus prinzip.

ps3: man denke sich bitte die smilys selbst...


----------



## mikkael (31. März 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> .. ich fahre nicht Rad, um abzunehmen, sondern ich habe abgenommen, um endlich wieder Rad zu fahren.



Hallo Shem, das habe ich auch nicht damit gemeint. 

Ich zähle alles zusammen und komme normalerweise auf die 90 bis 140 km/Woche, wenn alles glatt läuft und das Wetter mitspielt. Für mich 200+ km die Woche (+Jogging usw hinzu) gehört wirklich zur Profi-Abteilung. Bei der Leistung muss ja Körperfett eigentlich absolut kein Thema sein.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Timmi (31. März 2004)

Ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen auf dauer 200 KM
pro Woche zu fahren da ich alleine zum Wald von hier
schon 25 KM habe ist das wohl nicht das Ding   
Meint ihr ich kann schnell 10 KG Fett verlieren oder wird
es dieses Jahr unmachbar?

Grüße Tim


----------



## shemesh (31. März 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr ich kann schnell 10 KG Fett verlieren oder wird
> es dieses Jahr unmachbar?
> Grüße Tim



Hallo Timmi,
prinzipiell ist das dieses Jahr sicherlich machbar.
Ich habe ja in 5 Monaten über 13kg Fett verloren. (4 Löcher im Gürtel)
Im Grunde ist alles machbar, was man nicht für unmöglich hält.
"Jedem geschieht nach seinem Glauben" sagt der Herr Jesus.
Da ist mehr dran, als wir uns so allgemein vorstellen.
Also....wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Busch.
I.d.S.
Shem
@mikka:
5 Tage intensieves Training und jetzt noch Iboprophen wegen der Knochenhautentzündung.......ich bin ziemlich platt heute.
Freu mich auf den Mittagsschlaf.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## marwed (31. März 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr ich kann schnell 10 KG Fett verlieren oder wird
> es dieses Jahr unmachbar?


Die 10 kg Gewicht (oder Fett) sollten ohne weiteres machbar sein. "Schnell" ist immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert (schnell runter - schnell wieder drauf), aber wenn Du die Sache ruhig und gewissenhaft angehst, und auch ruhig bis zum späten Herbst dafür einplanst (1 kg pro Monat sollte ohne besondere Anstrengung und vor allem dauerhaft machbar sein; mit entsprechenden Willen und Durchhaltevermögen auch wesentlich mehr), sehe ich da keine Probleme.

Grüße

marwed


----------



## Timmi (31. März 2004)

Mein Rad wurde heute versand   
kann also ab dem Wochenende in die Pedale
treten ;-)

Ich möchte so auf 13-15% Fett reduzieren
da ich damals als ich diesen Wert hatte nur
einen kleinen süßen Bauch wie meine damliege
Freundin es sagte hatte. Sonst war ich relativ
durchtrainiert habe um die 87 KG gewogen
hab relativ kräftige Arme und Beine durchs
leistungs Rudern. Das werde ich im Juni auch
wieder anfangen aber dazu ist es mir vorher
in der Ostsee noch zu kalt wenn ich reinfalle
ohje ;-)

Gruß Tim und danke an alle mehr gibts sicherlich bald ...


----------



## schaengel (31. März 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, du hattes wieder recht: Lasagne weg, Kilos wieder weg!



Yep, in der Theorie bin ich "excellent"...

@ shem: genau das ist es, der Flow! Dem hab ich während meiner "Krankheit" hinterhergeheult.

Nu' bin ich seit fünf Tagen wieder unter Kontrolle, und ich spüre den Flow schon zurückfließen. Drückt mir bitte die Daumen.

Gestern war ich geschäftlich in Belgien. Und ich bin ganz stolz auf mich! Ich hab' mich abends nur an Thunfischsalat, Wasser und Brot gehalten und am nächsten Morgen vor dem Frühstück 45 Minuten recht intensives Workout gemacht. Beim Frühstück selbst konnte ich den Verlockungen des Buffets auch widerstehen, und seit dem gab's nur Obst. Ich hoffe, den Rest des heutigen Abends bleibe ich auch noch vernünftig.


----------



## Renn Maus (31. März 2004)

So,
Eigentlich wollte ich ja am Dienstag laufen gehen. 
Da aber in der Nacht auf Dienstag mein Piepser ging und ich (2 mal unter Atemschutz im Innenangriff) bis um 9.00Uhr morgens im Einsatz war, hatte ich meinen Sport damit vorgezogen.
Leider habe ich gestern den Tag über auch recht viel gegessen. So hat sich bei dem Gewicht nix getan. 
Für heute bin ich guter Dinge.
Erst 8 Stunden gearbeitet, nen Einsatz wieder unter Atemschutz gehabt und heute Abend beim Dienstabend wieder 2 mal mit dem Pressluftatmer rumgelaufen und relativ wenig gegessen.   

PS: FÜr die die sich nix drunter vorstellen können: Innenangriff unter PA hieß die NAcht: Mit 25kg Einsatzkleidung in einem weit über 100° heißen Raum hin geduckter Haltung nen Sperigen, schweren Schlauch gezielt auf den Brand zu halten.   
Also ich hoffe ihr Akzeptiert einen Einsatz unter Atemschutz als Sportersatz


----------



## schaengel (1. April 2004)

Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hoffe ihr Akzeptiert einen Einsatz unter Atemschutz als Sportersatz



Wird als Hochleistungssport gewertet  

Übrigens, willkommen zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironman75 (1. April 2004)

Hi,

verfolge das Forum, speziell diesen Thread auch schon eine ganze Weile. Ich hab das gleiche Laster wie alle anderen hier auch.   
Hatte bis vor ein paar Wochen noch 111Kg (193cm groß). Nach 3 Wochen intensiven Biken (750km/13000Hm) und sehr eingeschränkten Essverhalten sind es nun 106kg geworden. Bisher schaffte ich jedes Jahr bis auf 104 kg im Sommer durch biken. Weiter gehts nicht runter. Naja....dazu hab ich auch drei mal am Tag warm gegessen. Mein Traumgewicht wäre zweistellig. Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## schaengel (1. April 2004)

ironman75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Traumgewicht wäre zweistellig. Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe.



na, dann toi toi toi   

Watt könnt' ich futtern, wenn ich 193cm groß wäre...


----------



## mel (1. April 2004)

ich hab die wette gewonnen. gestern nach dem klettern in die sauna und die 58,8kilo waren erreicht. eigentlich hatte ich zeit bis sa. Meine mitbew. ist sauer: die isst kaum seit 2 wochen, macht viel sport (biken, joggen, klettern) und hat dabei nur 1 kg verloren.
verbrennen frauen schlechter fett als männer?


----------



## Yvoxl (1. April 2004)

Diese Situation kenne ich auch. Voll Fies  . Ich ärgere mich, wenn wieder ein paar Gramm dazu kommen und mein Mann ärgert sich, wenn er immer noch nicht zugenommen hat !!! Na ja, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe auch ein anderes Eßverhalten wie er - trotzdem der Stoffwechsel macht auch was aus. Nun mal sehen, zwei Kilo würde ich gerne abnehmen, aber ob das mit Ostern, d. h. Schoki im Überfluß (den Kindern nehme ich sie weg, weil ja  für die Kids zu viel Süßkram nicht gut ist   ) hinhaut, weiß ich noch nicht. Allen anderen Leidensgenossen wünsche ich gutes Durchhaltevermögen, aber denkt daran, das Leben soll noch schön sein und man soll auch was genießen können, nicht nur daran denken,  ja nicht die Beherrschung zu verlieren....

Liebe Grüße

Yvoxl


----------



## mikkael (1. April 2004)

*Tata! Geschafft! Heute beginnt die Waage endlich mit einem 8, genauer gesagt: 88,8! *

Wie versprochen: *Drinks are on me!*  



			
				ironman75 schrieb:
			
		

> ..Weiter gehts nicht runter... Mein Traumgewicht wäre zweistellig. Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe.



Also, Ironman, wir sind von der Körpergrösse und vom Ausgangspunkt her sehr ähnlich. In 13 Monaten bin ich (190 cm, untrainiert) vom 116K runter zu 90K gekommen. 

Meine Meinung: Es ist machbar, aber nicht so ohne weiteres, vor allem nicht ohne Umstellung (Nahrung, Essverhalten, Training, Trinken, Wille) und Disziplin (und Motivation)! Hier kann das Wort "schnell" sehr schnell "jojo" heissen!

Ich habe gelernt (und darum geht es meistens hier in diesem Thread), dass man das Abnehmen nicht zur Leidenschaft machen muss. Es geht darum den Spass (am Sport u.a. am Biken usw.) durch das (erreichte, zu erreichende) "idealgewicht" wieder gewinnt (und beibehält). Daher würde ich sagen, wenn du wieterhin so leidenschaftlich bei der Sache bleibst (750 km/13000HM), ist jedes Zielgewicht locker zu knacken.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Renn Maus (1. April 2004)

So. heute Morgen waren es federleichte 101,5kg.   

Und ich war eben 30min laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeNo (1. April 2004)

Hallo Alex,


jaja so sieht man sich wieder  fange auch wieder an mit dem Biken zur Zeit nur laufen ... wollte mir bald ein HT holen und ein RR um wieder was zu machen. 

Habe zum Glück nicht das selbe Problem wie du ... bin in der Zeit wo ich nicht gefahren bin ins fitnessstudio gegangen ... wollte jetzt aber auch was kondition bekommen  .. dachte eigentlich du wärst mit auf malle ... aber nachdem ich deinen thread gelesen habe ... das mit den anderen Hobbies ... ist garnicht so schlecht!! Manche aus dem Verein sollte sich vllt. auch mal noch andere hobbies zu legen, dann würden sie eventuell nicht alles so verbissen sehen  ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine ! War natürlich auch lange nicht mehr dabei, weiss dadurch nicht wie es sich entwickelt hat.. Naja vllt. antwortest du ja drauf.

Viel Glück

Gerrit R


----------



## Ennox (2. April 2004)

Dann meld ich mich auch mal... 
Bin Samstag 23 geworden, 180cm "groß".
Im letzten Jahr war ich kaum mit dem Bike unterwegs, das Gewicht habe ich runter gehungert, bzw. ich habe halt sehr bewußt gegessen. Wirklich schwer gefallen ist es mir nicht, wohl auch, weil ich anfing mich über mein Äußeres zu ärgern. 1x im Monat habe ich seit April mit meinem Team (siehe Sig) trainert.

28.08.1999 - 068kg - Da nahm das Unglück seinen Lauf (ich lernte meine damalige Freundin kennen, Beziehungsende gegen Oktober '02)
01.01.2003 - 101kg
15.03.2003 - 092kg - Das Gewicht habe ich gehalten bis Mitte September, danach weiter abgenommen
01.11.2003 - 080kg - Meine neue Freundin kennen gelernt
29.03.2004 - 084kg

Liebe geht bekanntlich durch den Magen, deswegen haben wir jetzt die Notbremse gezogen. Seit dem 26.03 hat Eileen einen fahrbaren Untersatz und sie zwingt mich mit Begeisterung fast täglich aufs Bike...


----------



## schaengel (3. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Schängel: Hier die Antworten der *Bergischer-Jury*
> a) Die Hosen fallen alle runter, engere Gürtel haben Hochkonjunktur!
> b) Ausgenommen Sa. - So., aber daran arbeite ich noch!
> c) 12 Points!
> ...



So, die erste Woche ist 'rum. Donnerstag bin ich noch kurz "gesrauchelt", aber nicht gestürzt (stolz) und konnte meine kleine Sünden durch 1. außerplanmäßigen Verzicht und 2. durch eine außerplanmäßige Trainingseinheit kompensieren.

Mittlerweile versuche ich das ganze nicht mehr so verbissen zu sehen. Ehrgeiz, ja - aber eben nicht verbissen. Leider läßt der Flow noch etwas auf sich warten, aber der kommt bestimmt noch.

Ich habe bei all' meinen Diäten und intensiven Trainingsabschnitten immer wieder die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mich jedesmal anders motiviere. Leider gibt es da keinen Schalter, den ich nur umlegen muß, und - rumms! - ich bin motiviert. 

Apropos motiviert: gestern gab's die neuen Vereinsklamotten. Da muß ich immer Sommer doch auch noch reinpassen


----------



## mikkael (3. April 2004)

Abend.

mit Fietser (ein Mitgleid aus Hochdahl) haben wir heute früh eine schöne Runde gedreht. Sicherlich nicht schlecht für ihn für den Anfang.. 

Tja, ab heute bin ich offiziell 2 Wochen im Urlaub (leider mit Laptop in der Tasche, aber trotzdem). Das mal positiv.  

Für die Urlaubstage habe ich mir vorgenommen, 3/4 Tage die Woche mehrmals täglich zu trainieren: morgens joggen, abends biken oder umgekehrt. Ich glaube so kann ich die ***faulen Tage*** richtig ausnutzen. 

Als langfristiges Ziel habe ich mir jetzt 85K @15-16%KF (dauerhaft) gesetzt. Das wäre wirklich eine schöne Belohnung nach all den Anstrengungen. Aber auch so wie jetzt(schön konstant <90) fühle ich mich super wohl!

@Schängel Was Motivation angeht bist du El Rey! 
aber bei den Klamotten sehe ich Schwarz!   

Grüsse  

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (4. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Schängel
> Was Motivation angeht bist du El Rey!



Hä???   



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Schängel
> bei den Klamotten sehe ich Schwarz!



nochmal: hä???   

Mach' mich nicht schwach! Ich versuche gerade, die Balance zwischen Ehrgeiz und notwendiger Entspannung zu finden. Da bin ich sehr labil  

Gestern waren wir beim Chinesen essen (Gott sei Dank einer ohne China-Kitsch-Möblierung!). Büffet. Ich hasse Büffets. Das stellt eine übermenschliche Herausforderung an die eigene Disziplin dar. Naja, die gute Nachricht ist, ich hab' weder Alkohol getrunken, noch zum Nachtisch Eis gegessen. Dagegen gab es einen (doppelten) Obstteller. Jetzt denke ich an meinen Rat an Dich, Mikkael: Lasagne weg, Kilos weg   

Wenn es nicht noch heftiger regnet als jetzt, gehe ich gleich noch 'ne Stunde joggen. Bis dahin spiele ich noch mit meinem GPS-Gerät.

(Nachtrag um 14:40 Uhr: es hat nicht geregnet, und ich war eine Stunde joggen   )

OT: hab' mir 'ne nette Software zum Editieren und Bearbeiten von Weg- und Routenpunkten 'runtergeladen. Leider ohne Bedienungsanleitung. Bleibt also nur das Prinzip "Versuch und Irrtum".

@ Mikkael: viel Spaß und viel Erfolg im Urlaub!

Wenn Karfreitag das Wetter mitspielt, will ich in die Harburger Berge zum Biken.


----------



## shemesh (4. April 2004)

Hi, 
wie versprochen meine Durchschnitt-Wochendaten. (Mo. - So.):
Gewicht: 80,5 kg 
Fett: 13,3 %
heute Morgen hatte ich unverständlicher Weise 79,1 kg, obwohl ich gestern wirklch viel gegessen habe, weil die 71,6 kg von Samstag mir schon zu wenig erschienen. Ich habe echt an einen Messfahler gedacht, aber trotz mehrmaliger Messung und Waagenversetzung, blieb das so.   
Da ich heute eh nix mehr machen kann, - habe Schnupfen und die Nase läuft wie ein Wasserfall, - hier noch meine Sportdaten:
Biken: 128 km
Laufen: 10,4 km
Kraftsport: nur Bauch und Deltamuskel.
Meine Knochenhautentzündung am Ellenbogen verbietet mir den Einsatz von Armkraft (Delta geht aber). Gott sei Dank ist aber Biken wieder möglich. Dennoch habe ich sicherheitshalber am Mittwoch das Liegerad genommen, das mal wieder lecker Muskelkater erzeugt hat, und den Aerolenker am RR. Da kann ich meinen Arm abstützen, ohne dass ich Schmerzen kriege.
Jetzt, mit dem Schnupfen, muß ich wohl walken und nur ganz locker Biken.
Und das Wetter ist ja auch die Obersau. Dabei habe ich mich sooooo auf nächste Woche gefreut. *heul*
@ Mikka: Ich finde es gut, dass du weiter machst. Und die 85 kg schaffst du auch locker. Bedenke, dass Gewicht abnehmen schnell geht. Selbst bei nur 500 kcal/Tag Defizit sind locker 2 Kg im Monat drin.
@schaengel: Du kämpfst ja echt einen schweren Kampf. Mich machen fettreiche Dinge überhaupt nicht an. Allerdings esse ich auch keine fettreduzierten Sachen. Erstens schmecken die nicht, und zweitens habe ich den Eindruck, dass die fettsüchtig machen.
Also bitte nicht ganz ohne Fett, das erzeugt nämlich nur Hunger.
50 g Fett müssen am Tag schon drin sein, sonst wird es eng.
Und achte auf genügend EW und in zweiter Linie auf KH.
Iss gerade die Karbos in kleineren Portionen. Ich mache das jetzt auch so, dass ich mein Essen in 5 bis 7 Portionen aufteile.
Dann bleibt der Zuckerspiegel konstant und die Umstellung auf Fettverbrennung bleibt über längere Zeit erhalten. Wenn man mit einer Mahlzeit zu viel Einfachzucker zu sich nimmt (Obst), dann kriegst so ne Art von Minijojo-Effekt. Das Zeugs landet im Biopren und zwei Stunden später ist wieder "Hungerzeit" für die Fettzellen. Die warten dann nur auf die nächste Portion und werden geizig mit ihren Vorräten.
Beim Ausdauersport versucht man ja auch, jede halbe Stunde ein Komplexgemisch aus KH nachzuschieben, damit man keinen Hungerast bekommt. Wenn man so etwas übertragen auf den Alltag praktiziert, dann stellt sich automatisch eine Stoffwechsellage ein, die auf ständige Fettverwertung aus dem Biopren aufbaut. Die Fettzellen verlernen den Zwang zur Speicherung, weil der Zuckerspiegel weitgehend konstant bleibt. Man kann z.B. eine Banane auch in zwei Portionen verdrücken mit 3/4 Stunde Abstand.
Wenn es dich schon gelüstet, dann mache wenigstens bei Lasagne und Co. FdH und genieße die eine Hälfte doppel so stark, und gib den Rest in die Tonne. 
Viel Erfolg euch beiden und allen anderen natürlich auch!
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (4. April 2004)

Moin!

So, habs tatsächlich gepackt - bin heute auf genau 72.0Kg angekommen *freu*

Mein Trainingsplan dieser Woche sah wie folgt aus:

Mo - 30min Joggen
Di - 45min Heimtrainer
Mi - 35min Joggen
Do - 20min Rudergerät, 20min Heimtrainer
Fr - 90min im Schwimmbad gewesen (aber nur "scheiss" gemacht)
Sa - Ruhetag bzw. neues Fahrrad fast komplett fertig gebaut
So - Entweder Joggen oder Heimtrainer, kommt aufs Wetter an

Ich will ab nächster Woche immer die Kombi Rudergerät/Heimtrainer machen, da mich der Heimtrainer kaum anstrengt wenn ich im Fettverbrennungsbereich (130er Puls) fahr und das Rudergerät das Trainiert was mir am meisten fehlt -> Bauch- und Brustmuskeln. Ich hoffe, dass ich es bis ende Mai auf nen "strandgerechten" Bauch schaff - bis ende Juli n leichtes Waschbrett wär mein Traum!   

Naja, wie schon gesagt hab ich gestern mein neues Bike fast fertig gebaut. Bis zum nächsten WE sollte es einsatzbereit sein. Ich hoff mal das über die Feiertage wieder gutes Wetter ist... wenn ja bedeutet das - viiiiiel Biken.
Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass das Bike kein Leichtgewicht (16Kg wirds schon haben) und auch kein "Bergauffahrer Bike" ist. Dafür aber seeeeehr stabil und auf viel spass ausgelegt   

Dann mal noch n schönen Tag - ich werd mir jetzt gleich mal wieder nen Ferrarisieg anschauen und trotzdem auf BMW hoffen und dann trainieren.

Cya all!


----------



## schaengel (4. April 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> @schaengel: Du kämpfst ja echt einen schweren Kampf.



Kann man wohl sagen. Ich fürchte manchmal, ich kämpfe gegen mich selbst. Mir ist beim Laufen vorhin so durch den Kopf gegangen, dass man sich nicht ständig gegen seine Gene auflehnen kann. Ich komme sehr nach meinem Grossvater. Und der war bestimmt nicht erfolgreicher Wasserballer, weil er so ein dürres Gestell war.

Was die Fette betrifft, so mache ich mich auch nicht verrückt. Ich esse keine fettreduzierten Sachen, sondern meide ganz einfach fettreiche. Beim Kochen gebe ich das gute Olivenöl auch nicht tropfenweise abgezählt hinzu.

Ich weiss ziemlich gut, was mir gefährlich werden kann: mal "so eben" abends 'ne Flasche Wein aufmachen, dann noch das Baguette dazu, und dann - wenn schon, denn schon - noch etwas Käse, und weil dann eh' alles egal ist noch 'ne Tafel Schokolade hinterher. Ach, was liegt das alles schwer im Magen, also noch 'was Hochprozentiges obendrauf. Am nächsten Morgen dann das schlechte Gewissen und ein dicker Kopf, der uns davon abhält, Sport zu machen. Und was machen wir statt dessen? Ach, eigentlich könnte man ja 'ne Flasche Wein aufmachen...

Glücklicherweise liegt das schon wieder eine ganze Weile zurück, aber das ist *mein* ganz persönliches Damokles-Schwert.


----------



## shemesh (4. April 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ziemlich gut, was mir gefährlich werden kann: mal "so eben" abends 'ne Flasche Wein aufmachen, dann noch das Baguette dazu, und dann - wenn schon, denn schon - noch etwas Käse, und weil dann eh' alles egal ist noch 'ne Tafel Schokolade hinterher. Ach, was liegt das alles schwer im Magen, also noch 'was Hochprozentiges obendrauf. Am nächsten Morgen dann das schlechte Gewissen und ein dicker Kopf, der uns davon abhält, Sport zu machen. Und was machen wir statt dessen? Ach, eigentlich könnte man ja 'ne Flasche Wein aufmachen...



))
Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. So habe ich locker 35 Jahre gelebt, ob mit oder ohne Sport nebenbei. 
Mit Sport abgenommen und ohne Sport zugelegt.
Es ist ja nicht so der Wein, wenngleich der auch nicht so ohne ist, sondern das Danach. Das zweite Abendbrot, welches dann nach Sport oft zu einer Fressorgie entartete.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (4. April 2004)

@shem: beeindruckend, deine Woche! Echt! 
Es wird wirklich eine super Sommersaison für dich! Jetzt müssen wir dich so weit verarbeiten, dass du *endlich mal mit diesem Rauchen aufhörst!!* Eine schwere Hürde, ich weiss! Aber bei dieser sportlichen Leistung (und bei der Kontinuität) muss auch so was dieses Jahr drin sein! Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann???

@shaengel: *El Rey = der König!* Also, ein besserer Motivator als schaengel selbst gibt's nicht! Das kannst du mich fragen!! 
Die Klamotten sind eh das gerinste Problem! 

@purple: Super, weiter so.. 

Ich war gerade eine Runde joggen, es wird immer besser! Wie gesagt, der Urlaub ist DIE Gelegenheit für mich: 2 Wochen ganz ernsthaft trainieren! Was die Km-Leistung angeht, kann ich es mir gut vorstellen, das ich diese Woche in der Nähe von dem des Shems kommen kann, ich beabsichtige diese Woche ca. 200km zu fahren!

Gestern habe ich ein Buch gekauft: Powerfood für Sportler. Es steht eigentlich das "übliche" drin, aber kein schlechtes Buch, zumindest sehr hilfreich als Warnung VOR den Mahlzeiten!  

Frage allgemein: Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Volkstriathlon (oder Jedermannstriathlon)? (500m Schwimmen/20km Biken/5 km Laufen)?

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (4. April 2004)

Moin!

So, war jetzt Joggen - hab mal meine übliche Runde um n paar wenige 100m verlängert aber die Zeit die ich unterwegs war blieb gleich. Mir fällt es inzwischen auch viel leichter die Strecke zu laufen und ich hab das Gefühl, das ich noch locker 2km dranhängen könnte (das Gefühl tritt aber während dem Joggen auf, ich tipp da mal auf euphorie *g*). Das werd ich jetzt vorerst mal noch lassen... Hab jetzt in 4 Wochen 2Kg abgenommen und will bis ende April auf jeden Fall noch auf 71Kg kommen - das wären pro Tag 38.5gramm die ich abnehmen müsste. 38.5gramm Fett in kcal umgerechnet sind nach meiner Rechnung 346.5 kcal. Ich denk das ich im moment n Kcal-Defizit von ~500kcal/Tag hab, von daher sollte das locker zu schaffen sein. Dann wär ich bei ~20% Körperfett wobei ich unserer Waage irgendwie nicht traue. Irgendwie können die Dinger nicht so recht zwischen Muskeln und Fett unterscheiden. Mein kleiner Bruder kommt laut Waage auf 20.3% Körperfett - aber der is total durchtrainiert, an dem is kein fett dran... Ich glaub ich schau nurnoch aufs Gewicht und auf den Spiegel *g*

Und jetzt geh ich mir n Salat, 2 Vollkorntoasts und zum Nachtisch Mango machen *sabber*

Cya all!


----------



## shemesh (4. April 2004)

> =mikkael
> Frage allgemein: Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Volkstriathlon (oder Jedermannstriathlon)? (500m Schwimmen/20km Biken/5 km Laufen)?
> Mikkael



Hi Mikka,
das ist wirklich eine tolle Sache. Ich habe eben mal gegoogled.
Sieh mal hier: http://www.timeandsport.de/Ergebnisse/Ergebnisse_2003/Oer_Volks/Volks.htm
Interessant ist, dass Leute in unserem Alter mit Spitzenzeiten im Laufen auf dem Rad jämmerlich abschneiden.
Unter 20 Minuten auf 5 km......das schaffe ich dieses Jahr bestimmt nicht.
Das sind 15km/h.
Wenn ich auf 11km/h komme, bin ich stolz auf mich. 
Und dann das Ganze noch nach dem Radfahren????
Da habe ich ja noch einen weiten Weg vor mir.
Aber die ersten Schritte sind ja bei uns schon getan. Und damit sind wir auf dem Weg.
Das mit dem Rauchen wird ziemlich bald beendet.
Ehrlich.
Ostern ist ja der Auferstehungstag. Am Karfreitag dem weltlichen Mist entsagen und nach drei Tagen frei vom Nikotin.
Das wär doch was.
Ich will es tun!
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Fietser (5. April 2004)

Hallo!

Nachdem Mikkael mich 'geoutet' hat, melde ich mich dann auch mal.   
'Nicht schlecht für ihn für den Anfang.' Mikkael, das schreit nach einer heftigeren Runde!  

So, dann mal für alle. Ich lese hier Euren Threat schon ne Weile mit. Habe jetzt (endlich) seit 1.4. mein erstes Mountainbike (kein Scherz!) und kann loslegen. In den letzten Wochen habe ich mich mit Trekkingrad und Motivation durch Euren Threat schon von 101 kg (huhu Rennmaus!  ) auf 94 runtergestrampelt. 
Nach einer längeren 'beruflich bedingten' Stagnation bei 95 gehts jetzt wohl hoffentlich weiter runter. In 3 Monaten hätte  ich gerne <90.

Nach der Samstagmorgentour mit Mikkael war gestern dann Grundlagentraining angesagt. 3,5 Stunden mit schönstem Gegenwind. Heute war dann Ruhetag und Bike-Umbau. Habs mir mit geändertem Vorbau etwas bequemer gemacht.

@all. Macht mal schön weiter mit diesem Threat, motiviert auch heimliche Mitleser wie mich!  
@Mikkael. Schönen Urlaub (Du guckst ja doch rein  ). Nächstes Mal dann was früher und dann ein bisschen mehr. Hab ja jetzt das Bike und zwei Wochen Urlaub und kann viel trainieren.  

Fietser


----------



## schaengel (8. April 2004)

Gestern war Saisaonauftakt der Radsportgruppe unseres Vereins, wo ich seit August letzten Jahres stolzes Mitglied bin. Und ich hab' im Winter auch immer fleissig trainiert. Spinning, öfter jedoch draussen mit dem MTB unterwegs. Auch wenn ich mich im Moment ernährungsmäßig nur schwer im Griff habe, habe ich dennoch abgenommen.

Wie kann also einer mit 10kg Übergewicht an einer leichten Steigung locker an mir vorbeiziehen???? Ich hab' den gar nicht auf'm Zettel gehabt, als ich meinen vor mir fahrenden Kollegen zeigen wollte, was der Schängel so drauf hat. Ts ts ts.... Sachen gibt's  

Was lernen wir daraus? 
1. Hübsch bescheiden bleiben
2. Leistung ist relativ
3. Es soll trotzdem noch Spaß machen (schließlich werde ich dafür ja nicht bezahlt   )
4. Wie war das noch mit der Schwungmasse???

Bis die Tage denne, Leutz!


----------



## Spessart-Biker (8. April 2004)

Hi,

bei uns fährt einer ab und an in der Gruppe mit - wiegt ca. 100 kg bei nur 1,82 und hat sogar bauchansatz - der fährt sogar beim superdolomiti mit und das ganze nicht mal so schlecht. winter viel spinning - trinkt jedoch regelmäßig nach dem training mindestens 2-3 weizenbier - kraft ohne ende ausdauer trainiert er auch - allerdings frißt er bzw. trinkt er es sich gewichtsmäßig wieder drauf   

jahresleistung gut 6000 km und ca. 80000 hm - wenn der mal abnehmen würde könnte er bei den profis mitfahren


----------



## schaengel (8. April 2004)

Spessart-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> trinkt jedoch regelmäßig nach dem training mindestens 2-3 weizenbier - kraft ohne



 Danke für den Tip. Ich werd's auch 'mal mit dem Weizenbier versuchen Ich muß Mikka ja eh' noch einen ausgeben


----------



## schaengel (9. April 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd's auch 'mal mit dem Weizenbier versuchen



Heute hätte ich sogar eins verdient. Ich war *endlich* , nach Jahren intensiver Entscheidungsfindung und gedanklicher Vorbereitung, in den Harburger Bergen biken. Zwar kostet die Fahrt mit ÖPNV satte  18,- für vielleicht 40km (hätte auch den Firmenwagen nehmen können, aber im Grunde meines Herzens bin ich ein Grüner. Angesichts dieser Tarife, kriegen wir unser Verkehrsproblem nie in den Griff...), aber es hat sich gelohnt. Und das in zweierlei Hinsicht: 1. körperliche Herausforderung (hab' mindestens 1 Pfund dabei abgenommen   ) und 2. erste Tour nur mit GPS. Letzteres ist, da nicht so idiotensicher wie das Navi in o.a. Auto, doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Teilweise stand ich buchstäblich mitten im Wald und wußte nur, "diese Richtung, 100m". Dummerweise war da aber kein Weg und es ging so mächtig bergauf, dass ich mein Bike schultern mußte.

@spessart-biker: Klasse HP   Da bekommt man richtig "Fernweh".


----------



## Spessart-Biker (9. April 2004)

was, da oben gibts Berge  

Wenn die Tracks stimmen gibts beim GPS-Abfahren
deutlich weniger Probs als mit Karte. Allerdings haben
GPS-Anfänger schon so ihre Probleme. Wir starten mit
einem großen Hotel gerade einen Feldversuch für MTB-
Touris - ich bin mal gespannt  

unsere kleine MTB-Gemeinde im Spessart wird immer größer


----------



## mikkael (9. April 2004)

Servus!

hier melde ich mich nun *aus dem schönen Bayern!*  

Es ist abartig kalt hier am Alpenrand, an das Biken hinauf in die Berge ist überhaupt nicht zu denken. Mit bleibt nur übrig auf dem _relativen Flachland_ noch einige Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Ich bike morgen von Weilheim zum Starnberger See, am Sonntag sogar nach Garmisch (1500HM)!

Wir werden am Montag oder Dienstag nach Riva del Garda fahren allerdings *wahrscheinlich* nicht zum Biken. 

@schaengel: Danke für die Drinks! 

Schaengel, lass dich bitte von solchen Sachen _(ich wollte Albernheiten schreiben)_ nicht unterkriegen. Die Saison hat nicht einmal richtig angefangen. Das mit dem Bescheidenbleiben hast du recht, allerdings nicht soweit dass es dann an Selbstbewusstsein kratzt.

Es freut mich, dass du langsam Spass an GPS findest. Hier sehe ich die immensen Vorteile des kleinen Geräts, alle naheliegenden Trails wie zusammen mit einem Bike-Guide! SUPER!

@fietser: ich melde mich auf jeden Fall bei dir wenn ich wieder in Hochdahl bin. Viel Spass beim Training!!

Ich war die letzten zwei drei Tage ziemlich unkonzentriert bei der Ernährung. Nicht schlimm eigentlich, also keinen Rückfall o.ä. Ich will mich aber ab morgen richtig zusammenreissen, damit es in diesem Monat mit 85K was wird.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spass beim Biken! Seid fleissig!

Morgen bzw Übermorgen gibt's Bilder!!  

Abidere!!

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marwed (9. April 2004)

Spessart-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> unsere kleine MTB-Gemeinde im Spessart wird immer größer


Hallo!
Ich kann mich da dem schaengel nur anschließen: wirklich nette HP habt Ihr da - schön und funktionell.

Grüße

Marco


----------



## marwed (9. April 2004)

Hallo nochmal!
Zum Thema Ernährung: Ich habe gerade mein neuestes Spielzeug für die Küche erstmalig in Betrieb genommen: einen Dampfgarer. Macht einen super ersten Eindruck auf mich, wirklich praktisch und durchdacht. Deutlich weniger Benutzungsaufwand als beim normalen Topf mit Dünsteinsatz notwendig. Werde noch ein bißchen spielen, ähh, wollte sagen testen und Euch dann berichten. 

Grüße

marwed


----------



## schaengel (10. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> hier melde ich mich nun aus dem schönen Bayern



NEID ! ! !  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden am Montag oder Dienstag nach Riva del Garda fahren allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht zum Biken



Schock!!!   



			
				spessart-biker schrieb:
			
		

> was, da oben gibts berge



Ja, zwar keine kilometerlangen Serpentinen bis über die Wolkengrenze, aber dafür diese kleinen, fiesen, giftigen, noch dazu holprigen mit Wurzelwerk überzogenen Anstiege, die auch ein bisschen Schmackes in den Schenkeln verlangen!


----------



## mikkael (11. April 2004)

Hallo,

gestern hatte ich meinen ersten Schlammschlacht in der Kälte (3 Std, wenig HM). Hier wie versprochen die Fotos!

Es war so ein Kinderspiel gewesen, mit dem GPS die Trails zu finden. Wahnsinn!

Viele Grüsse aus Bayern!

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (11. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> gestern hatte ich meinen ersten Schlammschlacht in der Kälte (3 Std, wenig HM). Hier wie versprochen die Fotos!
> Es war so ein Kinderspiel gewesen, mit dem GPS die Trails zu finden. Wahnsinn!



Schwärm...

Wie ich sehe, hast Du auch den CamelBak Mule, Mikkael, oder? Jedenfalls hab' ich mir das Teil gekauft, nachdem ich letzten Oktober beim Harz MTBO aufgrund von Flüssigkeitsmangel mächtig eingebrochen bin. An meinem Fully läßt sich nämlich kein Flaschenhalter vernünftig anbringen.

Wie fügt man eigentlich eine Fotogalerie unter seiner "Visitenkarte" (hab' vergessen, wie sich das hier nennt) ein? Ich meine nicht die angehängten Dateien in einem Beitrag.

Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier noch!


----------



## shemesh (11. April 2004)

Frohe Ostern an alle!
Leider erst jetzt, denn ich mußte "format c:" machen, weil ich einen widerlichen Spyer im System hatte, den ich nicht weg kriegen konnte.

Zuerst, ich habe wirklich die 80,0 kg auf den Punkt genau als Durchschnittsgewicht diese Woche getroffen. Fettgehalt ist 13,0%.
Dann bin ich - incl. 32 km Ergo am Mittwoch - insgesamt 252 km gefahren.
(Montag und Dienstag habe ich nix gemacht)
Heute Nachmittag habe ich mein neues RR mal 20 km über die Straße bewegt. Für ein steifes Alurad mit 7,5 kg trotz Trippelkurbelsatz und nicht dem leichtesten Sattel fährt es sich recht komfortabel. Wir beiden könnten Freunde werden.
Vielleicht stelle ich später mal ein Foto rein. Die Festplatte ist noch nicht mit der ganzen Software installiert.

Bei der 7 Brückentour heute, die ich um 08:50 Uhr begonnen hatte, sind mir 2 Plattfüße als Ostergeschenk kredenzt worden. Den kleinen Stahlstift im Mantel habe ich erst zuhause entdeckt. Die sieben Brücken sind die Uerdinger Brücke, Flughafenbrücke, Theodor-Heuss Brücke, Oberkassler Brücke, Kniebrücke, irgend so eine Eisenbahnbrücke in Düsseldorf Hamm und dann die Südbrücke.
Dort hatte ich den ersten Platten nach 40 km.
Der zweite war dann Gott sei Dank 2,5 km von zuhause. Drei mal nachpumpen und ich war daheim. 66 km ohne Regen in 3,25 Stunden, dafür aber ziemlich kalt und ärgerlich. Ich hatte mir aber mal 2 Bananen mitgenommen. Die habens echt gebracht, denn ich hatte nur einen Liter Sojamilch intus.

Außerdem habe ich mir überlegt, den ganzen April noch Gewicht zu reduzieren. Ziel erste Maiwoche: 78,5 kg, 11,5% Fett.

So.....ich bin bestimmt müde, aber zuuuuuuu aufgekratzt, weil ich den ganzen Tag volles Programm hatte. Tour am Morgen, Solarium, 45 Minuten mit Hund Walken, 20 km RR Fahren, Reifen flicken, Aufräumen, PC neu konfigurieren und zwischendurch mal was essen.

Morgen gehts weiter!!!!

Grüße an alle, und lasst es euch gut gehen!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shemesh (12. April 2004)

@mikka,
hi, wenn es irgend möglich ist, dann spiel mal mit dem Gedanken ein modernes RR anzuschaffen. Ich hab´s heute gaaaaanz ruhig angehen lassen.
Erstens ist Montag eh mein Ruhetag und zweitens bin ich bei neuen Fahrrädern am Anfang immer etwas vorsichtig.
Also heute, an diesem wunderschönen Frühlingstag, bin ich in knapp 110 Minuten ganz gemütlich mit dem neuen RR geradelt. Und so war der Durchnittspuls bei über 42 km Strecke nur 121 BPM, aber mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 23 km/h. (knapp 110 Minuten)
Ab 128 fing der Pulsmesser an zu piepen. 10 Minuten hat er gepiept, was aber bei dem Gegenwind und einigen Steigungen auch ok ist.
Normaler Weise liegt mein Durchschnittspuls bei solchen Tourenlängen deutlich höher. (>140)
Ich habe den Raddurchmesser auf 2060 mm eingestellt, was aber wahrscheinlich etwas zu wenig für einen 23-622 ist.
Also sind die 23km/h sicher etwas zu wenig gerechnet. 
Im Vergleich zum einem MTB fährt sich ein Renner quasi fast von selbst.
Mit dem RTS 2, einem 15 kg FS alter Bauart, mit dem ich diese Woche bei dem fiesen Wetter gefahren bin, waren 21km/h Durchschnitt über 2 Stunden schon ziemlich schlauchend. Meine 10 fach Überquerung der Flughafenbrücke am Gründonnerstag mit vollem Antritt die Aufahrten hinauf auf diesem Panzer haben meine Oberschenkel echt geplättet. Das habe ich gestern Abend noch gemerkt.
Dafür war mein KO Training von heute zwar schneller, aber total erholsam.
So schön und komfortabel so ein Renner auch ist, das Rad scheint mir jedenfalls gut zu passen, so hat auch ein MTB seine spezifischen Reize und seine bestimmten Vorteile.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Woche, bleibt am Ball, besonders Schaengel, und nutzt das gute Wetter zu ausgiebigen Touren.
Ich werde es jedenfalls so machen.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Timmi (12. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab Ostern richtig zugelangt und noch ist es nicht
vorbei 

Donnerstag mit Freunden ordentlich einen gehoben   
und Nachts noch Sufffraas  

Freitag normal gegessen und Samstag auch.

Sonntag: Fondue und jede menge Fanta und Sprite

Montag: Bei Oma gewesen gab leckeren Braten mit Kartoffel
Soße und vorweg Creme Blumenkohlsuppe   

Morgen kommt der Tag der Wahrheit und ich werde mich auf
die Wage stelle ab dann zählen keine Fressfeiertage mehr.
Hoffe meine Frühjahrs Bikeklamotten treffen endlich ein
und ich kann etwas strampeln.

Grüße Tim


----------



## mikkael (12. April 2004)

Abidere.. Mikka berichtet (fast) ununterbrochen aus Bayern:

Heute: Walchensee-Tour (leider -gezwungen- in der "Weichei-Version" mit wenig/fast null HM, da die Bergtrails aufgrund Schnee fast vollständig gesperrt waren, siehe Bilder). Tja, dafür gab es aber GA2 vom feinsten, eine traumhafte Kulisse und gutes Wetter, aber auch eine völlig unnötige Streiterei mit einigen Wanderern! Dazu später mehr..

Einen Versuch (nach oben) habe ich trotz allem unternommen: Ich kam mühsam bis auf 1300m hoch. Bis dahin war es zu 40-60% Schnee, danach war es komplett schneebedeckt, es machte also absolut keinen Sinn. 

Für einige schöne Fotos hatte ich aber genug Zeit 
 (nicht neidisch werden!)

@shaengel: Das war die erste Fahrt meiner neuen Wassertasche MULE, das Wassersystem habe ich jedoch noch nicht probiert, wie du siehst bin ich "herkömmlich" mit Flaschen unterwegs!

Off-topic/Wanderergeschichte: Die Tour war die Moser-Tour 29 aus Moser-Bike-Guide 7. Also, wie immer bei mir: Tour am Bildschirm zeichnen, Overlay auf eTrex übertragen und los! Bis zu kilometer 5 war alles ok, dann wurde ich von einem King-Kong-Wanderer gestoppt, musste absteigen und eine Teilstrecke leider laufen (ob berechtigt oder nicht, weiss ich nicht). Der Mann (seine Frau, Schwiegermutter und die Kinder) waren so auf Streittemperatur und militanten Anti-MTB-Trip, mein sofortiger und freundlicher Hinweis auf zig millionen MTB-Spuren auf dem Pfad und dass dieser Trail tatsächlich im Buch stehe (die Kopien der Seiten hatte ich ebenfalls dabei) halfen nichts. 

 Ich frage mich: WAS SOLL DAS? Hat man überhaupt kein Verständnis mehr? Ich glaube, die Wanderer werden zur Zeit häufiger und intensiver gegen die Biker animiert als vor einem Jahr und sie sind definitiv frecher und unfreundlicher geworden!

Na ja.. Trotzdem konnten sie mir die schöne Tour nicht vermasseln.. 

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (12. April 2004)

Und heute das letzte (und das schönste) Bild ist anbei!!

Frohes Training!!

Apropos Training: Heute doppelt gemoppelt: morgens Jogging, Nachmittags Tour, ein schöner 4,000 Kcal Tag! Bin konstant @ 88K, 18,5% KF..


----------



## battleball (13. April 2004)

Huhu, mal ne allgemeine frage:

welche fahrweise ist für die fettverbrennung am besten? irgendwie schwitze ich beim rr fahren kaum, ob ich nun relativ lang im ga1 bereich fahre oder halt kürzere touren von ca 30 km ein wenig intensiver fahre, meine beine werden dann nur irgendwann schlapp aber so von kondition her könnt ich eigentlich noch viel länger.


----------



## schaengel (13. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ein schöner 4,000 Kcal Tag! Bin konstant @ 88K, 18,5% KF..



Wie berechnest Du eigentlich Deinen Kalorienbedarf? Oder sprichst Du etwa von Deinem Konsum   ?

Ich bin im Moment mangels Disziplin gewichtsmäßig leider "nur" im grünen und nicht in meinem Ziel-Bereich, dafür trainiere ich aber wieder fleißig. Ostern ging auch nicht gerade spurlos an mir vorüber. Sorgen bereitet mir zur zeit einfach nur mein "Kopf". Ich hoffe bis zu unserem Urlaub im Mai die Sache wieder im Griff zu haben.

Was mir dabei hilft, ist die Vorstellung, dass das Ziel nicht wie bei einer Tour irgendwann errreicht wird, sondern immer wieder neu erobert werden muss. Das läßt mich meinen Masterplan (@ Mikka   ) etwas ruhiger angehen. Das letzemal stand ich vorigen Freitag auf der Waage - *nach* meiner Tour durch die Harburger Berge - und da lag ich nur 1 Pfund über meinem Zielgewicht. Tja, und dann kam Ostern... Immerhin bin ich an zwei von drei tagen insg. 22km gelaufen. Das ist doch wenigstens besser als ein Jodel-Diplom, oder?

Nun arbeite ich hauptsächlich darauf hin, meinen Rhythmus wieder zu finden und mehr in meinen Körper zu horchen. Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich? Ich meine, ist ja nicht jeder so wie Shem (nix für ungut   ), der ständig auf der Waage steht. Andererseits ist die auch für mich ein wichtiges Mittel zur Kontrolle, aber terrorisieren will ich mich auch nicht von ihr lassen. Ausserdem weiss ich ohnehin, dass sie jetzt, in diesem Moment etwas anzeigen wird, was ich lieber gar nicht sehen will und micht nur 'runterzieht.


----------



## mikkael (13. April 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> ..sprichst Du etwa von Deinem Konsum?



Klar  = 1200 Joggen + 2850 MTB-Runde! 

Also, ohne "Waage-n-waahnsinn" wird es für jeden ambitionierten Gewichtsreduzierer/abnehmer schwer, denke ich. Seit ich zweistellig bin, bleiben bei den 2-mal-wöchentlichen Kontrollen die ganz grossen Überraschungen bzw. Enttäuschungen aus! (Gott sei Dank!)

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (13. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Klar  = 1200 Joggen + 2850 MTB-Runde!



Hi Mikka,
ich rechne pro Stunde Biken etwa 400-600 zusätzliche Kcal je nach Intensität. Bei über drei Stunden Biken sind es dann wohl eher 400 kcal/Stunde, sonst wäre ich wohl platt.
Ich kann mir also kaum vorstellen, dass ich nach 7 Stunden Biken auch noch 1,5 Stunden joggen könnte, wenn man da mal 800 kcal/Stunde rechnen würde, die man bei etwa 11km/h erreichen würde. Also da rechne ich für mich 600 Kcal pro Stunde, weil ich nur so um die 9km/h laufe.
Ich denke auch, dass diese Schätzung ziemlich genau ist.
Deine 4000 Kcal sind jedenfalls sicherlich übertieben.
Das kommt ja fast an TdF Tagesverbräuche raus, die bei 250-300 Watt im Durchschnitt so 6000 - 7000 kcal verbraten.

@schaengel:
Genau das ist bei mir der Punkt, dass ich mich nicht mehr auf die Waage stelle, wenn ich die Wahrheit nicht mehr wissen möchte, weil sie mich runter zieht.
Wenn ich mich nicht jeden Tag wiegen würde, dann ginge mir nicht nur die Kontrolle verloren, sondern ich würde auch mein Ziel aus den Augen verlieren.
Wenn mich das Teil frustet, weil ich zu viel gegessen habe, dann tue ich etwas dagegen. Insofern ist so ein morgendliches Frustereignis auf der einen Seite ein Schlag ins Gesicht aber auch auf der anderen Seite ein Tritt in den Hintern, damit man sich wieder zusammenreißt.
Bei mir funzt das jedenfalls nur so.
Ich will da ja keine kurze Lebensepisode draus machen, sondern ich möchte das dann auch halten und weiter ausbauen. Wenn ich wieder zurückfallen sollte, dann werde ich mich aus dieser Welt nämlich verabschieden. Ich spiele ab jetzt dieses scheiß Spiel nach meinen Vorgaben. Und wenn die Welt da nicht mit spielt, dann kann sie mich mal. Ich habe da vielleicht eine ziemlich krasse Einstellung, aber von der sog. typischen Normalität und Konformität habe ich - weiss Gott - genug. 
Ich will Kühe!!!!!!!!!!
Gruss! 
Shem


----------



## mikkael (13. April 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Deine 4000 Kcal sind jedenfalls sicherlich übertrieben.



Hallo Shem,

Stimmt, du hast Recht. 

Obwohl ich die netto Lauf- und Fahrzeit in Betracht ziehe _(alleine die Schieberei im Schnee hat über 1 Stunde in Anspruch genommen)_, war es ein Brutto-Ergebnis der gesamten sportlichen Tätigkeit. Also genau das was meine Polar-Uhr am Ende des Tages zeigt.

Hier geb' ich Dir recht: Daher muss die gestrige 3,2K Runde Brutto 4,5 Stunden betragen. So war es ja in der Tat.

Für mich ist es (noch) egal, wie das erreichte Ergebnis zustande kommt, was für viele ambinionierte Sportler entscheidend sein mag. Aus diesem Grund zähle ich z.B. solche Sonntagsrunden nicht mehr zu meinem Masterplan.

@Jogging: Hier habe ich fast ein Netto=Brutto-Verhältnis, also Stunde= um die 950-1000 Kcal .. So wenig wie 800/Std hatte ich dabei noch nie gehabt.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (14. April 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> @schaengel:
> Wenn ich mich nicht jeden Tag wiegen würde, dann ginge mir nicht nur die Kontrolle verloren, sondern ich würde auch mein Ziel aus den Augen verlieren.



Stimmt absolut. Wenn ich mich nicht auf die Waage stelle, bin ich mir bewußt, dass ich mich auf eine Gratwanderung begebe. Meine Intention ist es, meine Ernährung wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen. D.h. ich will meinen Plan durchführen unabhängig davon, was die Waage zeigt. Ich gehe von einem Zeitraum von 1-2 Wochen aus, in denen ich mich von der Waage löse.

Ich will mir nicht von einem Gerät anzeigen lassen, ob ich mich gut fühlen darf oder nicht. Ja, ich weiss, die Waage ist nur Mittel zum Zweck.

Gestern hat das gut geklappt. Ich war morgens schwimmen (1500m) und hab sehr diszipliniert gegessen. Abends hab' ich dann meine Frau noch auf'm Rad beim Joggen begleitet. Heute geht's mit'm Verein auf'm Rennrad los. Au weia   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (14. April 2004)

Hallo,

man soll sich doch aber garnicht jeden Tag wiegen
da das Gewicht doch schwankt. Ich finde 1x
die Woche wiegen reicht völlig und man hat ne
Überraschung und mal im Ernst bei soviel
Sport kann es doch nur runter gehen mit dem
Gewicht ;-)

Ich werde gleich 2 Stunden fahren muss nur noch
einen Freund motivieren dann gehts los hoffe
nächsten Monat merke ich schon eine veränderung.

Grüße Tim


----------



## schaengel (14. April 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde 1x die Woche wiegen reicht



Eben, 2x ist auch ok.

Also, Leute. Große Ankündigung (Trommelwirbel): 

Am 7. Mai wird wieder gewogen. Mein Zielgewicht bei 175cm Körpergröße: 70kg.

Bis dahin melde ich mich aus dem Forum ab. Am besagten Datum werde ich dann Bericht erstatten.

Ich mach mich also sozusagen jetzt "auf die Reise". Und das in der Gewissheit, dass Ihr, meine treuen Anhänger, mir die Daumen drückt    

I'll be back


----------



## shemesh (14. April 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> man soll sich doch aber garnicht jeden Tag wiegen
> da das Gewicht doch schwankt. Ich finde 1x
> ...



Hi,
so blöd bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.
Da das tägliche Gewicht durchaus um +/- 2 kg schwanken kann, auch wenn man sich morgens unter gleichen Bedingungen wiegt, zählt für mich eben das Durchschnittsgewicht von 7 Tagen in der Woche.
Da habe ich eine ziemlich genaue Kontrolle, und deshalb wiege ich mich jeden Tag.
Macht man das nur ein mal die Woche, verarscht man sich u.U. selbst, da nur ein einziger Messwert zu wenig Aussagekraft hat.
Außerdem hat meine Waage auch noch einen Computer angebaut, der mir eine graphische Analyse vom Gewicht und Fettanteil zeigt.
Die bildet auch Wochen- und Monatsdurchschnitte ab.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Timmi (14. April 2004)

Hossa,

die Wage hätte ich auch gerne ;-) Nein mal im Ernst
so wichtig ist es mir persönlich nicht aber wenn man
so eine High-Tech Wage hat kann ich es verstehen.

Grüße Tim

PS: Ich traue mich nicht auf die Waage das nach Ostern*g*


----------



## mikkael (14. April 2004)

Bin soeben aus *Lago* zurück!  

Kurz: 20°C, super Wetter, Hammerkulisse, oh oh oh.. Es ist ein Paradies!

Ich? Tja, Tagesausflug aus Weilheim mit Familie (Riva, Torbole, Malcesine, Garda, Bardolino), nicht zum Biken, aber es hat sich gelohnt: Super gegessen, Nudeln, Olivenöl und 4 Flaschen guter Bardolino (@Shaengel "Zum Wohl!") habe ich dabei  

Meine nächste Reise nach Riva del Garda nur mit einem Bike!!!!

Anbei das Bild aus heute morgen aus dem Hügel Richtung Torbole/Nago..

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## marwed (15. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bin soeben aus *Lago* zurück!   Kurz: 20°C, super Wetter, Hammerkulisse, oh oh oh.. Es ist ein Paradies! (...) Anbei das Bild aus heute morgen aus dem Hügel Richtung Torbole/Nago..



*** N e i d ***, wirklich!

marwed


----------



## mikkael (16. April 2004)

Urlaub vorbei.. Schon zurück im schönen Bergischen Land und gleich losgelegt: 3 Stunden unterwegs bei diesem herrlichen Wetter, allerdings diesmal mit einem Test-Fully von Trek! 

Das war überhaupt meine erste Fully-Runde, nach einem Jahr mit dem Canyon Hardtail. Sehr angenehm, vor allem bergauf.. Ich habe mich für das "Trek Fuel 95" bereits entschieden, morgen ist es soweit. Genauso steht mein geliebtes Hardtail ab morgen zum Verkauf _(mehr ab morgen im Bike-markt)_.

Nun Schluss mit dem Off-topic-Tech-Talk:

Ab Montag werde ich mit der neuen Trainingsphase beginnen und mit der "Attacke" auf 85 Kg/<15%KF starten. Dabei möchte ich 2 frühe Joggingrunden á 1 Std. mit 2 Feierabendrunden á 1h30(1 intensiv/1 locker) für 4 Wochen kombinieren, ontop die Samstagsrunden der MTB-News-Fahrgemeinschaft! Damit möche ich meine relativ konstante ~5000 Kcal-Sport-Wochen (GA1/2) auf 5500-6000 erhöhen. Das sollte schon ausreichen. 

Zieldatum: *10. Mai* 

@shem: wie besprochen, beginne ich auch mit moderaten täglichen Krafttraining, mehrheitlich aber im Bauch-/Schulterbereich. Die *Rettungsringe* müssen nun endgültigweg!  

Nachdem ich hier die *Kölln Müssli* nur scheibchenweise (á 375gr Packung zu "horrenden" Preisen) kriege, habe ich mal die *Seitenbacher* Müssli probiert (die in den einfachen Plastiktüten). Urteil: Empfehlung! 

Jedem wünsche ich frohes Training! 

Ostern ist vorbei, ran an die Arbeit! 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (16. April 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Montag werde ich mit der neuen Trainingsphase beginnen und mit der "Attacke" auf 85 Kg/<15%KF starten. Dabei möchte ich 2 frühe Joggingrunden á 1 Std. mit 2 Feierabendrunden á 1h30(1 intensiv/1 locker) für 4 Wochen kombinieren, ontop die Samstagsrunden der MTB-News-Fahrgemeinschaft! Damit möche ich meine relativ konstante ~5000 Kcal-Sport-Wochen (GA1/2) auf 5500-6000 erhöhen. Das sollte schon ausreichen.
> 
> Zieldatum: *10. Mai*



Hi Mikka,
ich finde das klasse. Ohne dieses Forum wäre ich nur halb so weit oder hätte vielleicht schon aufgegeben.
Wir ermutigen uns gegenseitig und stacheln uns auf. Der Rennmaus sei Dank! 
Übrigens herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen FS.
Ich bin eben auch eine Runde mit dem neuen RR gefahren. Die Kurbeln waren leider nur 172,5er und ich hatte 175er bestellt. Deshalb mußte das Teil ruhen.
Heute sind die Kurbeln getauscht worden. Und die neuen Time Atac Carbon mit 280g sind auch schon dran. Über 25 km/h sind ganz locker drin mit Warmfahren und Ausrollen und Stadtverkehr, wo ich auf dem Fahrradweg nur sehr langsam fahre.
Es macht riesigen Spass. Mein Porsche FS und das Storck Team sind jetzt meine beiden Trainingsgeräte und Kilometerfresser.
Bin mal gespannt, wann ich so bei 300 km/Woche ankomme?
Ich habe heute auch die 79,0 kg erreicht und ab Montag beginnt meine Konsolidierungsphase. D.h.: Gewicht halten und Fett abbauen sowie Muskeln aufbauen. Da der Muskelaufbau ja langsam passiert, sind nur noch 150 kcal/Tag Defizit erlaubt. Aber erst mal brauche ich 4 Wochen etwas verstärkte Diät, um aus dem einmaligen Ergebnis einen dauerhaften Durchschnitt zu machen. Wenn man wieder mehr isst, dann kommt neben den KHs auch Wasser in die Muskeln. Das heisst: Bald ist Fressen angesagt @ schaengel. 
Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was man so pro Monat an Muskelmasse zulegen kann. In erster Linie kommt es mir natürlich auf Kraft und  Kraftausdauer an. An reinem BB habe ich kein Interesse.
Ich denke aber schon, dass sich da auch optisch was tun wird.
Ich find dat jut, dass du dich so aufrappelst.
Das steckt richtig an!!!!
Lasst euch also alle anstecken vom Bikevirus und seinen guten Eigenschaften.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## shemesh (17. April 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Porsche FS und das Storck Team sind jetzt meine beiden Trainingsgeräte und Kilometerfresser.
> Bin mal gespannt, wann ich so bei 300 km/Woche ankomme?
> Shem



Wie versprochen die Fotos.
Leider weiss ich nicht wie man sie in den Betrag bringt. Hab ich schlicht vergessen.  
Aber im Profil, bei den Fotos, sind die beiden Renner drin.
Übrigens........morgen noch schlappe 35 km fahren, und dann habe ich die 300 km für diese Woche voll. Dafür bin ich ziemlich platt. 
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (17. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auch zurück von der Front waren diese Woche zwar nur 71 KM
aber dafür fahre ich ja auch wie ein beklopter Bergauf und Bergab   

Mein Puls hat sich schon deutlich in diesen Tagen verbesser hätte
ich nicht gedacht mag aber auch an der Ernährung liegen wenig
Fett und nicht mehr soviel Schocki   Gleich wird aber dafür
mit Freunden ordentlich einer gehoben also Jungs prost und
auf die nächste Woche


----------



## mikkael (17. April 2004)

Gerade meine erste Runde mit dem neuen Bike gefahren.. Fazit: *Wow!* 

Für dieses Bike muss ich erst *die passenden Beine entwickeln!!*  

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Unterschied zwischen Fully und Hardtail derart gravierend ist (nicht "schlecht zu gut", sondern "es ist anders Fully zu fahren!"). und das obwohl das neue Bike eigentlich Race-Geometrie hat und mit dem 75mm Dämpfer eigentlich genauso straff ist wie ein Hardtail.

Jetzt werde ich die Bedienungsanleitung ausführlich studieren. Bis nachher!

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (18. April 2004)

So Kinders!
Wochendaten: Gewichtsdurchschnitt: 79,5 kg; Fettdurchschnitt: 12,2%;
Trainingskilometer (endlich mal ohne Ergometer) 313 km. *freu*

Heute zum Wochenabschluß habe ich mir mein altes Raleigh genommen, weil es erstens sehr stürmisch war und ich zweitens nicht wußte, ob es regnet.
Das Teil kann Regen besser ab als die neuen Schätzchen und außerdem ist da ein C2 Aeroclip montiert, der bei Gegenwind sehr vorteilhaft ist.
(Heute Morgen bin ich bei Gegenwind im kleinsten Gang und 12 km/h fast umgeweht worden. Da war ich echt froh, kein Leichtgewicht gewesen zu sein. Das war wirklich furchterregend. So was auf nem schmalen Pass mit 300 Meter Abgrund..........  )
Also ein paar Hausrunden vorgenommen.
In der ersten Runde, die ich sehr locker anging, erreichte ich einen Schnitt von ca. 25 incl. Warmfahren. Das lag daran, weil ich auf einem Teilabschnitt bei heftigstem Rückenwind 45 km/h locker erreichte. (130 Puls)
Da kommt einem doch die Idee, aus der KO Runde ein Zeitfahren zu machen.
Die 2. Runde, immer noch im 135er Bereich erbrachte dann etwa 27 km/h.
Dann hat mich der Hafer gestochen und die letzte Runde bin ich dann gestocht. Ich habe insgesamt 43 Minuten für die 20 km gebraucht und die letzte Rund mit einem ca. 32er Schnitt gemacht, allerdings mit 160 Puls und tiefen Atemzügen. Eine vierte Rund wurde dann ausgerollt, wie sich das gehört.   
Für so einem 11 kg Stahl-Renner und so nen alten Sack wie mich finde ich das erst mal ganz ok. Ich bin jedenfalls ein bisschen Stolz.   
Die nächste Woche werde ich mal lockerer angehen.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Woche und viel Spass auf euren Bikes.
Bis denne!
Shem


----------



## Timmi (18. April 2004)

Gratuliere dir shemesh ist ja wahnsinn 313 KM aber aufem Rennrad oder?
Ich habe diese Woche 81 KM geschafft bin eigentlich auch schon
recht Stolz ist ja meine erste Woche die ich wieder auf dem Bike
verbringen nach ein paar Jahren Zwangspause ;-)

Meine Kondition ist noch ziemlich schlecht hoffe aber
bist mitte Mai wieder mehr davon zu haben sollte ich
als Jungspunt mit 21 ja noch recht locker aufbauen können.

In der neuen Woche möchte ich probieren 125 KM zu fahren
und meinen Schnitt mit 15 KM pro Stunde zu halten fürn MTB
im Wald ganz ordentlich oder?

Grüße Tim


----------



## shemesh (18. April 2004)

Hallo Timmi,
81 km im Wald ist doch ganz gut für den Anfang. Bloß nicht übertreiben!
Mache jede Woche 20 km mehr, dann bist du in einem Monat schon bei 160 km, und in 2 Monaten bei 240 km. 
Das kommt schon noch mit der Kondition. Ich habe auch 5 Monate gebraucht.
Und im Vergleich zu den Radsportlern ist das ja erst ein Anfang.
Übrigens, ich fahre nicht nur RR. In dem Schnitt sind auch ca. 40 km Liegerad drin und etwa. 150 km MTB, allerdings mit 1" Schluppen und auf der Strasse, bzw. Feldwege.
In deinem Alter geht das wahnsinnig schnell!
Hau rein!!!!!!!
Shem


----------



## marwed (18. April 2004)

Hallo!

@schaengel:
> "Ich will mir nicht von einem Gerät anzeigen lassen, 
> ob ich mich gut fühlen darf oder nicht."
Ok, das ist sehe ich genauso. Ich will mich nicht zum Sklaven eines Gerätes machen (lassen), infolgedessen ich mein Handeln nur noch an seiner Anzeige ausrichten würde. Die physische und psychologische Verantwortung und Handlungsfreiheit muss immer bei mir selbst liegen. Insofern sind Geräte wie Waage oder auch Pulsmesser immer mit Skepsis zu betrachten. 
Nichtsdestotrotz - und mir ist sehr wohl bewußt, dass ich hier gegen mein eigenes Wort rede - habe ich festgestellt, dass mir der selbsterzeugte und selbstzugemutete "Druck", den eine tägliche Wiegung bzw. der Gedanke an die folgende Wiegung des nächsten Tages erzeugt, mitunter enorm hilft, Versuchungen zu widerstehen und schwache Momente zu bekämpfen.
Weder will ich die Verantwortung an ein Gerät angeben, noch kann ich dies wirklich. Letzteres einfach aus dem Grund, dass man immer verantwortlich ist für das was man aktiv tut, oder aus Bequemlichkeit unterlässt. Auch wenn ich mich niemand anderem gegenüber rechtfertigen muss, letztlich muss ich selbst mit den Folgen leben. Aber manchmal hilft es mir ungemein mich selbst zu überlisten oder Anreize zu schaffen, die mein Handeln lenken...

@shemesh
> "Wie versprochen die Fotos."
Den schwarzen Renner finde ich schick. Hat das irgendwie besondere Gründe, dass Vorderrad und Hinterrad unterschiedlich gespeicht sind?

@mikkael
>"Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Unterschied zwischen Fully 
> und Hardtail derart gravierend ist (...)"
Nicht wahr? Eine Hardtail-Erfahrung beschränkt sich im wesentlichen auf eine Harztour, aber wenn ich mal mit meinem ehemaligen ungefederten Trekkingbike vergleiche: man fährt einfach viel entspannter, weil man nicht mehr so aufpassen muss, wo man langfährt. Mit dem Fully bügelt man über Hindernisse, die früher das Ende für Gabel und Genital bedeutet hätten, einfach drüber. Man hat einfach mehr Zeit sich die Landschaft anzugucken.

@Rennmaus
Na, erzähl, was gibt's Neues von der Front? Ich mach es Dir mal ein bißchen leichter: ich habe in den letzten Tagen nicht wirklich abgenommen.

Grüße

marwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (18. April 2004)

Das mit dem steigern ist ne gute Idee ich probiere diese Woche
mal ~100 KM zu fahren. Leider war ich eben in der "Bergklausel" 
essen das ist so ein Laden wo es große Portionen gibt.

Habe eine 800 Gramm Schnitzel + 400 Gramm Pommes gegessen
Morgen fahre ich 30 KM dann passt das schon wieder ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Helius-FR (18. April 2004)

Wo hier schon alles ihre Wochen-Km und gewichte Schreiben mach ich das auch mal   

Diese Woche ca. 270 Km mit durschnitlichen 21 Km/h

Das ganze mit nen 17 Kg Freerider und ca. 75% auf Waldwegen

Mein Gewicht ca. 70 Kg bei 186 cm
Mit ab oder zunehmen hab ich keine Probleme - Egal was, wann und wieviel ich Esse


----------



## Timmi (19. April 2004)

21 KMH in Durschnitt finde ich fürn MTB schon ganz gut schnell wäre
auch gerne etwas schneller unterwegs aber mehr als ~16 ist bei mir
zur Zeit einfach noch nicht drin. Komme grade von meiner Tour heute
sind leider nur etwas über ~7 KM geworden da mein Rad total voller
Matsch war und meine Pedale nachher nichtmal richtig eingeklickt 
haben   

Naja war dafür auch nur Wald und Bergauf Bergab ne kurze Tour
von ~33 Minuten   

Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit zum Radeln aber dafür soll es am
Mittwoch wieder besser werden mit dem Wetter und ich brauche
defitiv Regenklamotten ;-)


----------



## Timmi (20. April 2004)

Hallo,

war heute wieder drauf 15 KM sind es heuter immerhin geworden hatte
nur ne gute Stunde Zeit da ich noch ein paar Termine heute hatte.
Morgen will ich die 30 KM in Angriff nehmen hoffe diesmal komme ich mit
dem Trinken besser hin. 500 Ml sind einfach zu wenig für mich :-(

Grüße Tim


----------



## Timmi (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

heute waren es 23 KM mit einem Freund hat
echt Spaß gemacht leider ist er im vergleich zu
mir richtig schnell unterwegs aber ich trainiere
ja ;-) Geschwindigkeit lag bei 17 KMH in der
Stunde. Waren die meiste Zeit aber auf Technischen
abschnitten im Wald da konnte man leider nicht
soviele KM ziehen.

Grüße Tim


----------



## mikkael (21. April 2004)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche ca. 270 Km mit durschnitlichen 21 Km/h; Das ganze mit nen 17 Kg Freerider und ca. 75% auf Waldwegen..



Hier fehlt es noch die Angabe über die *"fünfstellige Höhenmeter"?* 



			
				Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ab oder zunehmen hab ich keine Probleme - Egal was, wann und wieviel ich esse..



Tja, das ist eigentlich wissenschaftlich umstritten, aber was soll's? Es könnte u.U. anders werden wenn die Kilometerzahl nicht mehr stimmt...

@all
Traininsgmässig versuche ich da weiter zu machen, wo ich aufgehört habe, alles läuft nach Plan  

Leider macht sich die zwei Wochen Abwesenheit bei der arbeit richtig bemerkbar. Der Tisch ist voll, alles zuerst abarbeiten.. :Wut: 

Da ich nicht sofort um- bzw. abschalten kann, drückt alles natürlich auf die Stimmung bei den Runden und beim Training. Dann wieder das ewig-leidige Thema: Motivation usw. So eine Rund-um-sorglos-Patent-Lösung gibt es da  leider nicht, schade!


----------



## Fietser (21. April 2004)

Hallöle!

@Mikkael...Wem klagst Du Dein Leid?!? Zwei Wochen Urlaub geht halt einfach nicht.   
Sag das mal Deinen Kunden.   
Ich bin ja erstaunt, wie schnell Du Dich für Dein Fuel entschieden hast. Wann wollen wir das 'einweihen'? Eine Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag morgen?

@at all. Da ich ja mittlerweile auch 'bekennender Abnehmer' bin, hier der aktuelle Status. Zwei Wochen Osterferien mit neuem (ersten) MTB und deshalb ca. 200 km haben immerhin weitere 2 Kilo schmelzen lassen (von 94 auf 92). Eine interessante Beobachtung dabei, die ersten 7 Kilo haben für ein Loch im Gürtel gereicht, die nächsten 2 Kilo für ein weiteres?!? Kann es sein, dass ich trotz kräftigem Kaloriendefizit bereits wieder Muskeln aufbaue??? Wäre schön...  

Bis dann!

Fietser


----------



## mikkael (21. April 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> .. Ich bin ja erstaunt, wie schnell Du Dich für Dein Fuel entschieden hast. Wann wollen wir das 'einweihen'? Eine Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag morgen?



Hallo Fietser,
Es ging wirklich schnell, hast recht! Inzwischen ist sogar das schöne Canyon auch verkauft, wird am Samstag abgeholt. 

Einweihung: Jederzeit! Am Sonntag fahre ich die SIT-Tour in Bergisch Gladbach. Am Samstag gegen 12 Uhr wird das Bike abgeholt. Also, Samstag früh, oder nachmittags, je nach dem wie es Dir passt..

Das Jekyll kommt langsam auf Betriebstemperatur und bald gibt es engere Gürtel!!  

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (22. April 2004)

Moin!

Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden...
Bei mir gehts auch stetig vorwärts, hab am SA erst ne kleine Tour mitm Freeridefully gemacht um n bissl im Wald rumspringen zu können. Dann am So waren wir auf der Moto-X Strecke schaufeln. Anfang der Woche war leider nixmehr - bedingt durch Schulstress, haben eine KA nach der anderen geschrieben. Gestern dann mitm Trekkingrad ne Strassen/Feldwegtour gemacht -> 30km, 27er Schnitt und heute war n richtiger Kcalverheizungstag *g*. Erst ne Doppelstunde Sport inner Berufsschule (Basket- und Fussball) dann am Nachmittag ne Stunde joggen und danach noch 15min Workout.
Gewicht war heute 70.5Kg - noch n halbes Kilo und gut is mitm Gewicht verlieren. Ab dann gehts los mit Muskeln aufbauen und Restspeck abbauen.

Will jetzt demnächst auch mal wieder mein altes CC-Hardtail wieder fit machen. Aber nachdem ich mir jetzt gerade erst n Freeridefully aufgebaut hab is nimmer sonderlich viel Geld für sowas da...   

Euch allen weiterhin viel Glück und Spass!

Cya!


----------



## shemesh (25. April 2004)

Hi,
irgendwie stecke ich in einem Schlamassel.
Ich will Ausdauer und Kraft gewinnen, und dafür muß ich trainieren, sonst gibt das ja nix. Wenn ich aber trainiere, dann nehme ich ab.
Mein Durchschnitt diese Woche ist 78,7 kg bei 11,9% Fett.
Obwohl ich gestern nach einem 77 km Training, bei dem 60 km mit einem 29er Schnitt gefahren wurden,......in einer Gruppe von 20 Mann......ordentlich nachgebuttert habe bis mir fast schlecht war, hatte ich heute Morgen 77,5 kg.
Das ist ein BMI von 21,2!!!! Das wird mir langsam fast unheimlich, was die letzten Wochen mit mir passiert. 
OK, ich bin diese Woche mal drei Tage nicht aufs Fahrrad, habe aber dennoch 190km gefahren. Und gelaufen bin ich auch wieder. 2 Wochen Laufabstinenz haben sich schon negativ bemerkbar gemacht.
Außerdem fange ich wieder mit sanftem Krafttraining an, so, dass meine Knochenhautentzündung sich nicht bemerkbar macht.
Liegestützen gegen die Wand und Latziehen mit geringen Gewichten in den Nacken geht.
Die vier Wochen Armschonung rechts haben sich echt bemerkbar gemacht.
Ich denke, ich muß mich mit einer Tatsache vertraut machen:
Wenn ich im Jahr, sagen wir mal 5 kg an Muskelmasse zulegen möchte ud im Gegenzug noch 5 kg Fett verlieren will, dann muß ich - wohl oder übel - eine weitere Gewichtsreduktion in Kauf nehmen, wenn es eben so ist.
Ich bemühe mich jedenfalls, genug zu essen, was aber anscheinend gar nicht so einfach ist, wenn man den ganzen ungesunden Mist von der Speiseliste entfernt hat und die, meiner Meinung nach, ordentlichen Rationen über den Tag verteilt, um den Magen nicht voll zu schlaegeln. (*grins*)
Ein Stück fette Torte oder so was ähnliches würde mich sicher zum Kotzen bringen. Ich hoffe, dass dies keine Symtome von beginnender Magersucht sind.
Sonst geht´s mir aber ganz gut. 
Bis nächste Woche!!!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marwed (25. April 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie stecke ich in einem Schlamassel.
> Ich will Ausdauer und Kraft gewinnen, und dafür muß ich trainieren, sonst gibt das ja nix. Wenn ich aber trainiere, dann nehme ich ab.
> (...)
> Wenn ich im Jahr, sagen wir mal 5 kg an Muskelmasse zulegen möchte ud im Gegenzug noch 5 kg Fett verlieren will, dann muß ich - wohl oder übel - eine weitere Gewichtsreduktion in Kauf nehmen, wenn es eben so ist.



Abgesehen davon, dass fünf drauf und fünf wieder ab bei mir wieder null ergibt, frage ich mich, wieso das "eben so sein" soll? Was Du eingangs ausführlich beschreibst, läuft doch kurz zusammengefasst lediglich darauf hinaus, dass mit Deinem Training im Ausdauer- und im Kraftbereich in Zusammenarbeit mit Deiner Ernährung anscheinend mehr Fettmasse ab- als Muskelmasse aufbaust. Also zum einen würde mich ein BMI von 21 in keinster Art und Weise beunruhigen, zum anderen gehe ich ja wohl davon aus, dass Du die Lösung für dieses "Problem" - wenn es denn überhaupt eines ist, was ich ja nun ernsthaft bezweifeln möchte - selbst sehr genau kennst. 



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bemühe mich jedenfalls, genug zu essen, was aber anscheinend gar nicht so einfach ist, wenn man den



Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich Dein Problem da überhaupt nicht. Kannst Du bitte im groben skizzieren, wie ein Tag ernährungsmäßig typischerweise bei Dir aussieht, und wieviel kcal Du dadurch so zu Dir nimmst? 



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Stück fette Torte oder so was ähnliches würde mich sicher zum Kotzen bringen.



<ironischer, nicht ganz ernstgemeinter Unterton>
Naja, wenn Du nun "Gefahr läufst" zuwenig kcal zu Dir zu nehmen, liegt doch die Anregung nahe, zusätzlich zur gesunden Ernährung mal ein kleines Dessert zu sich zu nehmen, oder? Das dürfte doch der Gesundheit keinen Abbruch tun, nicht wahr? Es gibt da - darf ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen *zwinker* - die tollsten Sachen, die runter gehen wie nichts, und haben Kalorien bis zum Abwinken. 
</ironischer, nicht ganz ernstgemeinter Unterton>

Im Ernst: Ich meine man muss unterscheiden zwischen gesunder/ungesunder Ernährung und kalorienreicher/kalorienarmer Ernährung. Gesund heißt für mich z.B. natürliche Lebensmitttel, keine Zusatzstoffe, "Bio" wenn Du so willst, viele Vitamine, Mineralien, etc., konkret: viel Gemüse, Obst, Fisch, Reis, Nudeln, gute Milchprodukte, ggf. fettarmes Fleisch, etc.
Gesunde Ernährung bedeutet für mich aber ausdrücklich nicht, dass man nicht auch kalorienreiche Nahrungs- bzw. Genussmittel essen dürfte. Wenn ich also merke, dass ich nicht genügend Kalorien zu mir nehme (haha, schön wär's bei mir), was spricht dann dagegen, einige der üblichen Verdächtigen die sich gerne verstecken mal ins Verhör zu nehmen? Ich denke da so an leckere Soßen mit Sahne zum Gemüse, eine guten Riegel Schokolade hinterher oder wie wär's mal mit etwas Zucker in den Milchreis zum Dessert? 
Hingegen meine ich keinesfalls Schrott-"Lebensmittel" wie Cola, Süßigkeiten die aus Chemie bestehen, oder andere individuell ungesunde Sachen (Cholesterin?).

Also vielleicht liegt es an mir, der hauptsächlich Probleme hat abzunehmen, dass ich das Problem ehrlich nicht so recht verstehen kann. 



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst geht´s mir aber ganz gut.



Na, dann ist ja gut ;-)

Grüße

marwed


----------



## shemesh (26. April 2004)

Hallo Marwed,
vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge!
Über ungesundes Essen zuzulegen ist ja kein Problem.
Ich möchte aber nicht, dass mein Fettanteil wächst, sondern schrumpft.
Also darf ich nur so viel und gesund essen, dass ich keinen kcal-Überschuß produziere. Auf Schololade und so´n Zeugs habe ich noch nie gestanden.
Also esse ich einfach mehr von dem gesunden Zeugs und furze wie Louis de Funes in dem Film mit dem Ausserirdischen und der Kohlsuppe.
Heute Morgen hatte ich immerhin ein kg mehr drauf, was mich beruhigt hat.
Bis denne!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (28. April 2004)

Halli hallo,

nach einer touren- und ereignisreichen Woche melde ich mich noch einmal zurück. Bei mir läuft alles rund, alles nach Plan soweit, so werde ich schon vor dem 10. Mai mein neues Zielgewicht erreichen.  

Ich habe das Gefühl, ausdauermässig einiges zugelegt zu haben. Seeeehr erfreulich! Der Punkt: Seit dem ich konstant um die 87K/@17%KF bin, steht das Abnehmen eigentlich nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt. Da ich mein Essverhalten gründlich angepasst habe, entscheidet massgeblich das Fahr- bzw. Trainingspensum, ob und in welcher Grössenordnung ich abnehmen werde. 

Diese "feine Justierung" kann ich spüren, wie z.B.: _"Diese Woche ist eine 7000 Kcal Woche!"_, für meine Verhältnisse würde dies heissen: _"Abnahme, ca. 0,8K"_ Wie wir es hier mehrmals erwähnt haben, ist das erreichte Gewicht wirklich nur die "halbe Miete!". Wichtiger ist hier jedoch dies langfristig zu halten, welches wird durch das Kennenlernen des eigenen Potenzials (mit allem drum und dran) möglich sein.

Für die "Kilometerfrage" bzw. "Kilometerfressen" ist meine Meinung nach das Mountainbike das falsche Zeug (dann eher Rennrad/Ergometer/Hybrids/Trekking-bikes usw.). Auch mit dem MTB kann man lange unterwegs sein, ohne diese Anstrengung bei den Anstiegen (siehe "Quäl Dich du sau!") oder ohne Adrenalin bei den rasanten Abfahrten ist es eben nicht das wahre "Biken". Die Frage soll erlaubt sein: Will ich biken, oder geht es hier ausschliesslich ums abnehmen? Dann eben das auch: ich habe genug abgenommen, ist es jetzt Schluss mit dem Biken? 

Shaengel hat mich vor mehreren Monaten gefragt, ob ich überhaupt Spass am Biken habe? Die Frage war zu dem Zeitpunkt legitim, das gebe ich aber erst jetzt zu. Der Spass-Faktor am Biken verdreifacht sich mit jedem abgenommenen Kilo, bis man sein "Kampfgewicht" und natürlich den gewünschten Ausdauer erreicht. 

Jetzt kann ich sagen: Quält euch (weiter), es lohnt sich! Mit 100 kilo auf dem Bike zu sitzen ist absolut *NICHTS*, wenn man weiss, was es für ein Gefühl ist das gleiche Bike mit 85 kilo zu steuern. Das "MTB"-Ziel bleibt: Mehr Spass am Biken, noch längere Touren/Anstiege fahren, lockerer treten, Abfahrten geniessen, sich mehr auf die Fahrtechnik konzentrieren und vor allem selbstbewusster werden.

Die obligatorische wöchentliche "Waagenzeremonie" wird immer bleiben, weil Typen wie ich *"vorbelastet"* sind. Ich werde nie im Leben in der Lage sein (wie einige von uns) sagen zu können: _"null problemo, egal was ich esse!"_ Ab einem Punkt aber, steht nicht mehr der _"null komma xy-KF-Anteil"_, oder die _"872,89 kilometer pro Woche"_ im Vordergrund sondern (da wir alle Bike-Verrückt sind) überwiegend *"der hammermässige Motzspass" am Biken!* 

Jetzt habe ich ein "neues, ernstes" Ziel: *Klassisches Alpencross* (Obertsdorf - Riva del Garda), spätestens Sommer 2005! Gewicht und KF müssen passen 

Frohes fahren!
Mikkael


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (28. April 2004)

Moin!

Find deine Einstellung und dein Ziel gut!   

Bei mir selbst gehts im Moment richtig schnell. Ich bin jetzt nach knapp 9 Wochen Training/Ernährung geändert bei 68.5Kg angekommen. Eigtl. wollte ich bei 70Kg aufhören, aber irgendwie wirds immer weniger. Ich ess schon mehr (auch mal n Eis oder so) und hab jetzt seit 5 Tagen aufs Joggen verzichtet. Bin diese Woche dafür jeden Tag mitm Bike auf die Arbeit gefahren (sind so ~20km am Tag) und hab dann abends Workout gemacht.

Mein Ziel ist n "Hobby CC-Radeln" hier in der Nähe (Rund um den Silzer See), ich hoff bis dahin stimmt die Kondition. Mein CC-Hardtail ist gerade total zerlegt und wartet auf diverse Neuteile. Es wird dadurch auch gleichzeitig auch noch gleich ne Diät mitmachen und dürft um einiges leichter werden. Mein neues Fully ist leider für sowas total ungeeignet, da es erstens ~16Kg auf die Waage bringt, die Federung sehr weich ist und die 2.30"er Reifen gewaltig Bremsen. Bin aber mal gespannt, ob das klappt...

Cya all!


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (1. Mai 2004)

Moin!

So, nachdem mein Hardtail so langsam wieder nach Fahrrad aussieht und n Ziel (das Silzer Hobby-CC) feststeht muss jetzt auch trainiert werden. Könnt ihr irgendwelche Tipps geben, wie man am besten Trainiert (MTB)? Einfach Touren fahren oder schon versuchen bestimmte Sachen zu trainieren?
Porb bei mir ist, das ich unter der Woche vom Arbeiten erst gegen 17:30 Uhr heim komm und dann meistens schon ziemlich KO (Werkstattjob halt) bin. Dann muss ich unbedingt erst mal was essen und ne Pause machen. Bringt es "Bikekonditionmäßig" was wenn ich da danach dann Joggen gehe oder sollte ich lieber ne Runde aufm Bike verbringen?

Cya all!


----------



## shemesh (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,
78,5 kg/11,7%  Durchschnitt diese Woche bei 200 Trainingskilometer mit RR.
Davon alleine gestern 110 km mit 28 er Schnitt in einer 11er Gruppe.
Nach dieser für mich schon anstrengenden Ausfahrt wog ich 76,5 kg. Dafür habe ich aber am Abend so richtig reingestopft, was nur ging.
3 Tassen Fischsuppe, 4 Teller vom Buffet, 3 Stück Bisquit-Erdbeertorte, zig Tomatenbrote, Obstsalat und literweise O-saft, Mineralwasser und zum Schluss noch ein Liter von meiner geliebten Apfelschorle.
Die Waage war dann heute Morgen auf 79,5 kg. 
Musste mal sein,..... ich habs als Regenerationsfraß betrachtet.
War lecker!!!!!!
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (3. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ..200 km, 78,5 kg/11,7%..



Ich hatte auch ne "~7000-Kcal-Woche", bin jetzt so um die 86K/16%KF; 45 km gelaufen, um die 100 km (MTB-km, also mit ordentlicher HM) gefahren.. Mit dem neuen Fully macht es eben umso mehr Spass  

Also den Rest zum Zielgewicht ist in der Schlusswoche noch locker zu packen. BMI zeigt zum ersten Mal seit ne Ewigkeit, wieder ein Wert unter 25 

Da die "Gewichtanpassung" vorerst in trockenen Tüchern ist und da es jetzt noch mehr knackige Fahrgemeinschaftsrunden gibt, möchte ich die nächsten Trainingswochen viel mehr MTB-orientiert gestalten. Ab nächste Woche werde ich regelmässig zwei längere Touren (+ Feierabendrunde/n) pro Woche fahren, anstatt eine lange und eine kurze Runde.

Dabei möchte ich, wie Shem, den Fettanteil weiter reduzieren, ohne viel Gewicht zu verlieren. Disziplin ist angesagt 

Grüsse
Mikkael


----------



## N00By (3. Mai 2004)

Mein BMI ist nur 16, aber bin auch erst 15 und deshalb ist das "normal". Will auch mal anfangen täglich ein paar Kilometer zu fahren damit ich eine bessere Kondition kriege bzw überhaupt mal eine .


----------



## shemesh (4. Mai 2004)

Hi,
seit Mikka von diesem Volksmarathon gesprochen hat, geistert diese Disziplin bei mir im Kopf herum.
Ich habe heute deshalb mal so ne Art von Probe gemacht.
Tagsüber Kraftsport in den Behandlungspausen. Nach der Arbeit 27 km mit dem RR in Intervallen und danach schnell nen Milchreis gegessen und zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben 7 km gelaufen am Stück. Das Ganze mit 9,7 km/h und einem Durchschnittspuls von 153. (Spitze um die 162, bei kleinen Steigungen)
Zwei Dinge machen mich ein bissel froh:
Erstens, dass ich so einen Volksmarathon sicherlich durchstehen würde, und zweitens, dass ich alter Sack, der ich noch im Januar mit 152 Durchschnittspuls und 8,25 km/h so eben 1,2 km laufen konnte, in vier Monaten so einen Fortschritt verbuchen darf, trotz eines kcal-Defizits von etwa 1000 kcal am Tag über ein halbes Jahr.
Jetzt, wo ich nur noch ein Defizit von 150 kcal oder weniger brauche, um weiterhin Fett abzubauen und mein Gewicht zu halten (mit Muskelzuwachs natürlich), sollte sich ein noch besserer Trainingserfolg einstellen.
Ich bin im Moment so richtig heiss auf Quälerei. Wenn ich dieses Jahr die 5 km unter 25 Minuten laufe, und die 20 km auf dem Bike unter 36 Minuten schaffe, dann gebe ich einen aus! Ich denke, das ist aber zu schaffen.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ..zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben 7 km gelaufen am Stück. Das Ganze mit 9,7 km/h und einem Durchschnittspuls von 153..
> ..5 km unter 25 Minuten laufe, und die 20 km auf dem Bike unter 36 Minuten..



Hallo Shem,

um überhaupt eine Idee zu haben, habe ich heute morgen zum ersten Mal meine Laufleistung gemessen. Hier paar Eckdaten vom heutigen Lauf: 5km @ 28:30 (AVS >10km/h); 10km @ 01:02:00, ca 80HM (Gesamt AVS 9,5 km/h). Ich hatte eine _unnötige Pause_ über 2-3 Minuten, die ist mit berücksichtigt.

Alles in allem glaube ich, dass ich einen Tick besser laufen könnte, mit dem GPS-Gerät in der Hand war es doch "a bissel" Stress. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich die 5 km in absehbarer Zeit unter 25 min laufen kann. Das schlimmste noch, ist ja _das Schwimmen_, oh oh.

Hier werde ich aber dran bleiben. Das Volkstriathlon (13.Juni @Gladbeck) sehe ich zwar absolut nicht als irgend ein Gag, aber eher als eine Bestätigung für meine Bemühungen in den letzten 2 Jahren. Ich möchte _nur nicht als letzter über die Ziellinie!_ 

Oh, oh.. Das Hybridbike muss ich noch umbauen. Komplett vergessen.. 

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (5. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Shem,
> 
> um überhaupt eine Idee zu haben, habe ich heute morgen zum ersten Mal meine Laufleistung gemessen. Hier paar Eckdaten vom heutigen Lauf: 5km @ 28:30 (AVS >10km/h); 10km @ 01:02:00, ca 80HM (Gesamt AVS 9,5 km/h). Ich hatte eine _unnötige Pause_ über 2-3 Minuten, die ist mit berücksichtigt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mikka,
das hört sich doch ganz gut an. Wieso aber glaubst du nicht, dass du bald 12km/h laufen könntest. Das sind nur etwas größere Schritte, das ist Alles.
Das schaffst du locker.
Ich gehe da anders vor.
Wenn ein wesentlich älterer Mann das schafft, dann kann ich das auch schaffen. Ich muß nur entsprechend trainieren.
Klar nimmt das Limit mit dem Alter ab, aber wir beide sind noch sehr weit von unserem Limit entfernt. Wir gehen unsere Leiter noch aufwärts, während die Kracks sie hinunter gehen. Unsere Gläser sind hab voll, ihre sind halb leer.
Das ist schon ein Unterschied. Das hat was mit Glauben zu tun.
Und man bewegt sich immer in die Richtung, die man vor Augen hat.
Glauben heißt: etwas so betrachten, als sei es schon Realität geworden oder als stehe es kurz vor der Realisierung. Und dann muß man sich natürlich selbst ausstrecken und die noch nicht realisierte Realität in die Realität hinein ziehen.
Das funzt. Aber man muß schon sein Bett in die Hand nehmen und nicht darin liegen bleiben, wenn man gehen möchte.
25 Minuten sind echt kein Problem.
20 Minuten könnten schon irrealistisch sein.
Also, steh dir nicht selbst im Weg. Du erreichst doch Alles, was du bisher angepackt hast. Es geht doch!!!! Und es geht noch viel mehr!!!!
Bestimmt!!!!!
Gruss!
Shem

P.S. Bald werden wir beide uns mal treffen und ne Runde Biken. Aber locker, denn es gibt bestimmt viel zu quatschen.


----------



## mikkael (6. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Also, steh dir nicht selbst im Weg. Du erreichst doch Alles, was du bisher angepackt hast. Es geht doch!!!!



Danke für die Motivation! Klar werde ich 25 min (auch) versuchen.. 



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ..P.S. Bald werden wir beide uns mal treffen und ne Runde Biken. Aber locker, denn es gibt bestimmt viel zu quatschen.



Das wäre cool, sollen wir's wirklich machen! 


Grüsse
Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (6. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ..Wenn ein wesentlich älterer Mann das schafft, dann kann ich das auch schaffen. Ich muß nur entsprechend trainieren.
> Klar nimmt das Limit mit dem Alter ab, aber wir beide sind noch sehr weit von unserem Limit entfernt. Wir gehen unsere Leiter noch aufwärts, während die Kracks sie hinunter gehen. Unsere Gläser sind hab voll, ihre sind halb leer..



Also, Shem,

ich bin soeben von einer kurzen, aber recht knackigen Abendrunde (meines Bike-Händlers) zurückgekommen. Es waren ca. 15-18 km, ständig rauf und runter und um die 5-600 HM (im Regen, teils Matsch usw.), aber fast vollständig im Wald mit gehörigem Speed.

Das alles vielleicht nicht so doll aufregend, aber das: Wir waren zu viert und dabei war ein Biker, er war 63 Jahre alt und fuhr "unübertrieben" wie ne Rakete. Noch dazu war er gleich vor dieser Runde bereits mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, dabei hatte er so um die 100 km so abgespult gehabt. Auch so war er eindeutig fitter als ich.

Ich hätte ihn sicherlich um die 50 geschätzt, aber niemals 63. Ungefähr so alt ist mein Vater und er kann ein Fahrrad vermutlich keinen Meter gerade aus bewegen, den Berg kannste gleich vergesssen.

Glas halb voll, halb leer, alles bitteschön nur Makulatur! Wenn man so was sieht (miterlebt), dann muss man seine Ziele neu defineren! Ehrlich gesagt, mir wäre die 25 min beim Laufen völlig egal, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich mit 63 genau so biken könnte wie dieser Biker vom heute Abend..

Schöne Grüsse,

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Mikka,
eben war im TV ein Mann aus Berlin, der mit über 60, total verfettet und abgenudelt, an einem Laufprogramm teilgenommen hat ( von 0 auf 42) und ein Jahr später in New York seinen 2. Marathon erfolgreich gelaufen ist.
Das geht alles!
Man muß es nur wollen.
Antiaging ist kein Werbetrick, das ist Realität, wenn man etwas dafür tut.
Nenn es Disziplin, Macke, Fügung, Gnade, Wahn........egal.
Man darf sich nur nicht von der blöden Allgemeinheit die Maßstäbe aufzwingen lassen, die sie für "richtig" hält und mit denen sie sich selbst fesselt oder gefesselt wird, sondern man muß den Weg gehen, den man für sich gehen möchte.
Ich kriege die ganze Palette von Komments, die man nur bekommen kann tagtäglich.
Von "sind sie krank?" bis hin, "Mensch siehst du gut aus, ich fasse es nicht!"
Die blöden Komments kommen meist von verfressenen, verfetteten und dummen Menschen, die einem nicht den Dreck unter dem Fingernagel gönnen.
Die aufbauenden Komments kommen von denen, die etwas von Sport verstehen, egal, ob sie im Moment etwas neben oder auf der Rolle sind, und von solchen, die anderen etwas gönnen, was sie selbst nicht schaffen.
Also nix als purer Neid. Und davon ist unsere Gesellschaft durchtränkt, wie eine bepisste Unterhose.
Ich finde solche Typen, wie du einen davon heute kennen gelernt hast, jedenfalls spitze und sie machen mir Mut und geben mir Kraft. Sie sind ein Licht in dieser scheiß Gesellschaft, die in ihrem Stumpfsinn, von Konventionen und Vorurteilen geknebelt, wie ein Insekt im Spinnennetz ihrem eigenen Tod entgegen dahin-dödelt.
Wenn man sich schon mit dem Tod beschäftigt, dann doch aktiv und nicht passiv. Für mich ist Sport auch eine Art von Todesnähe. Mir ist es völlig wurscht, ob ich dabei abkacke oder nicht. Ich mache das nicht, um länger oder gesünder zu leben ( was man so als "Leben" bezeichnet und was nichts weiter ist als eine Vorstufe von Verwesung und Tod), sondern um überhaupt zu leben. Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine?
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## schaengel (7. Mai 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Am 7. Mai wird wieder gewogen. Mein Zielgewicht bei 175cm Körpergröße: 70kg.
> 
> Bis dahin melde ich mich aus dem Forum ab. Am besagten Datum werde ich dann Bericht erstatten.
> 
> Ich mach mich also sozusagen jetzt "auf die Reise". Und das in der Gewissheit, dass Ihr, meine treuen Anhänger, mir die Daumen drückt



Da bin ich wieder!

Ergebnis: 73kg. Aber das kommt auch nicht von ungefähr. Bei mir hatte der Jojo-Effekt 'mal wieder voll zugeschlagen. Der Unterschied zu den letzten Malen ist der, dass ich ihn diesmal offensichtlich abbremsen konnte, so dass ich zwar mein Ziel noch nicht erreicht habe, aber dafür auf dem Wege bin, ein viel wertvolleres zu erreichen: auf Dauer im grünen Bereich *bleiben* . Mein BMI liegt so um die 24.

Die zurückliegenden Wochen waren allerdings nicht einfach. Was mir neben der großen Enttäuschung über mich selbst große Probleme bereitet hat, war die fehlende Zuversicht, mein Essen wieder unter Kontrolle und mein Gewicht wieder auf Wunschniveau zu bringen. Ein wesentlicher Faktor war Angst. Angst, wieder schmachten zu müssen, das Gefühl zu haben total entkräftet zu sein und trotzdem Sport zu machen.

Glücklicherweise habe ich dennoch fleissig weitertrainiert (hab' sogar den zweiten Platz bei einem vereinsinternen Wettbewerb unter 18 Teilnehmern geacht   ) und esse wieder diszipliniert. Allerdings mehr als während der Hoch-Zeit meiner Gewichtsabnahme. Ich sehe zu, dass ich zwar weiter ein Energiedefizit eingehe, aber nur ein moderates. Daran, dass man langsamer abnimmt muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen, und oft genug habe ich gedacht, das bringt doch eh' alles nix. Aber heute morgen wurde ich belohnt, und ich hoffe, dass es sich morgen bestätigt.

Ich mache auf jeden Fall (langsam) weiter. Der Weg ist das Ziel!

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (7. Mai 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> ..Da bin ich wieder! / Ergebnis: 73kg. Mein BMI liegt so um die 24.



Hallo Schaengel, 
long time no see! Schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist. Wie Du wahrscheinlich gesehen hast, haben wir hier kräftig weiter geschrieben.

Was das Wort "Ergebnis" angeht, sehe ich die Lage jetzt auch etwas gelassener. Da ich nun mehr Zeit habe zum fahren bzw. zum trainieren, bleibt das Gewicht konstant, es gibt keine Überraschungen oder Schwankungen. Im Winter könnte es unter Umständen wieder eine Herausforderung werden.

Ich bin heute 3 Tage von meinem aktuellen Ziel entfernt, mir fehlen ca. 700 gr, das soll auch zu schaffen sein. Das wird dann alles in allem genau 15 kg bzw. 8-9% KF seitdem wir hier angefangen haben zu plaudern, schon über 31 kg seit Februar 2003, bei KF hat die Waage damals "error" gegeben . BMI ist jetzt unter 24, und das ist mehr als ok für mich (BMI Stände: Feb 2003 32,5; Januar 2004 27,7).

Cool, dass Du fleissig weiter trainiert (und diszipliniert gegessen) hast, Schaengel. Somit bleibt das Gewicht unter Kontrolle und man hat Spass beim biken! 

Ach, ich bin so froh, das die Rolle endlich in die Garage verschwunden ist.. 

Wie Shem sagte, wir sollen mal bald gemeinsam eine knackige MTB-Runde drehen, anschliessend Biergarten  

Viele Grüsse,
Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (7. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> long time no see! Schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist. Wie Du wahrscheinlich gesehen hast, haben wir hier kräftig weiter geschrieben.
> ...
> wir sollen mal bald gemeinsam eine knackige MTB-Runde drehen, anschliessend Biergarten



Hab' den Thread natürlich sporadisch weiterverfolgt. Das mit der gemeinsamen MTB-Runde ist 'ne gute Idee. Ich denke auch, es gibt 'ne Menge zu bequatschen und hoffentlich auch zu feiern (Biergarten klingt toll   ). Das müssten wir dann aber von langer Hand planen, da mein Terminkalender für die Sommermonate vollgestopft ist, und die Familie auch Ihren Tribut fordert.

Mein Zielgewicht von 70kg hab' ich natürlich immer noch vor Augen, nur sehe ich das mit dem Termin nicht mehr so eng. D.h., wenn ich am 1. August auf dem Niveau bin, wäre ich froh. An dem Tag nehme ich das zweite Mal an den HEW Cyclassics teil, und da will ich besser aussehen als im Vorjahr   .

Ich hab' die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es mir bei Unterschreitung der 70kg doch an die Substanz geht. Da stellt sich natürlich schon die Frage, wie entscheidend der Kopf ist, denn ob man nun 69kg oder 70kg wiegt ist doch eigentlich für einen Normalsportler egal.


----------



## homer (7. Mai 2004)

Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

> So. heute Morgen waren es federleichte 101,5kg.
> 
> Und ich war eben 30min laufen.



mönsch rennmaus ich fasse es nicht,ich kann mich erinnern das du einmal profibiker werden wolltest.  
leider hat auch bei mir die gravitation mehr angriffspunkte bekommen.ich hoffe aber endlich wieder die zeit die unserem hobby gebührt zu finden.
für dich toitoitoi
mfg homer


----------



## noFlooder (8. Mai 2004)

So, nach einer langen Abwesenheit will ich euch wieder beglücken 

Ich hatte es zwischenzeitlich geschafft auf 81kg abzunehmen, leider hat sich das jetzt bei guten 86kg wieder eingependelt.
Der Sommer kommt und die 80 will ich wieder haben, wenn da nicht die Lust nach dem lieben Essen wäre.

Ich wünsch eventuellen Wiederanfängern hier auch viel Glück


----------



## shemesh (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,
diese Woche hat sich bei mir nicht so viel getan. Gewicht ist 78,2 und Fett fast kaum gesunken, was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann, weil mein Rohgewicht (KG-Fettgewicht) abgenommen hat.
Dabei habe ich ziemlich viel Kraftsport diese Woche gemacht, der so ziemlich alle Muskelpartien abgenudelt hat. Ich bewege mich nun leider oder Gott sei Dank im Ungenauigkeitsbereich der Waage und muß längere Zeiträume beurteilen.
Meine Beine sind heute im Eimer. Diese Woche waren es nur 122 km mit dem Rad und 70 Minuten auf dem Ergo. Heute laß ich mal alle Betätigung sein und mache mit Morgen 2 Ruhetage, auch wenn es mich im Hintern juckt.
Ich hatte gestern bei der Kälte einen leichten Krampfvorboten im Oberschenkel, was ich auf die Kniebeugen und das zu intensieve Biken zurück führe. 
Nächste Woche wird also eine reine GA1 Woche, auch beim Joggen.

@ Mikka und schaengel:
Das mit der gemeinsamen Runde können wir hoffentlich bald angehen. Meine Frau wird aber nächste Woche im Krankenhaus sein, da werde ich also keine Zeit haben. Keine Angst, es ist nix Schlimmes.
Aber zu Christi Himmelfahrt oder so wäre doch ganz ok?
Ihr trinkt dann Bier im Biergarten und ich genieße die Anblicke von sommerlich bekleideten Mädels.   
Bis bald bei hoffentlich schönerem Wetter.
Shem


----------



## Thomas.D (9. Mai 2004)

Hi

zum Thema abnehmen:
mein Alter wie in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben: 23 Jahre

Mein Frage:
- Wie lange soll man am Stück fahren ? ( Km bzw Zeit )
- Wie oft soll man mindestens pro Woche fahren ?
- Soll man nach Puls fahren ? wenn ja mit welchem Puls soll ich fahren ?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Du musst mindestens 30 Minuten fahren, weil dann erst die Fettverbrennung einsetzt. Nach oben begrenzt sich das normalerweise automatisch durch Deine Ausdauer   

Zu der Anzahl der Trainingseinheiten findest Du unter folgenden Link einige Meinungen zu dem Thema:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114292

Vielleicht ist es Anfang nicht schlecht, wenn Du wegen der notwendigen Erholung versuchst, jeden zweiten Tag zu trainieren, mindestens jedoch zweimal die Woche. 

Zum Puls würde ich dazu raten, einen Pulsmesser zu benutzen, wenn Du abnehmen möchtest. Dann kannst Du Dein Training gut steuern. Zum richtigen Puls schaue doch mal in folgende Links:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=112924

http://www.hernolds-radseiten.de/in...gssteuerung.htm

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## steven271 (10. Mai 2004)

Ich kann euch nur beneidenswert hinterherschauen. Nach Weihnachten hatte ich die obligatorischen 5 Mehrkilos und habe die dann durch joggen und teilweise biken wieder abgebaut. Im März bin ich dann mal spasseshalber mit meinen mountainbike bei einen Rennradmarathon die 70km mitgefahren. war schon gut in Form gewesen und konnte bestends mithalten. Naja im April dann verdacht auf einen erneuten Hodentumor mit anschließender Operation, seitdem bin ich krankgeschrieben, darf nicht biken und keinen anderen Sport betreiben. Durch das regelmäßige und viele essen im Krankenhaus und dem bedingten nur noch rumliegen habe ich bereits 7kg in kürzester zeit zugenommen. Dienstag gehts mal wieder zum Arzt ich hoffe das der endlich grünes licht gibt. Habe mir ende märz erst ein komplett neues Bike zusammengebaut, laufleistung 190km von einen tollen und sonnigen Wochenende. Ich will auch endlich wieder auf die Mühle, Pfingsten gehts normalerweise immer nach Graubünden zum biken, mal sehen od ich da dieses Jahr die Berge hochkomme.


----------



## homer (10. Mai 2004)

steven271 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann euch nur beneidenswert hinterherschauen. Nach Weihnachten hatte ich die obligatorischen 5 Mehrkilos und habe die dann durch joggen und teilweise biken wieder abgebaut. Im März bin ich dann mal spasseshalber mit meinen mountainbike bei einen Rennradmarathon die 70km mitgefahren. war schon gut in Form gewesen und konnte bestends mithalten. Naja im April dann verdacht auf einen erneuten Hodentumor mit anschließender Operation, seitdem bin ich krankgeschrieben, darf nicht biken und keinen anderen Sport betreiben. Durch das regelmäßige und viele essen im Krankenhaus und dem bedingten nur noch rumliegen habe ich bereits 7kg in kürzester zeit zugenommen. Dienstag gehts mal wieder zum Arzt ich hoffe das der endlich grünes licht gibt. Habe mir ende märz erst ein komplett neues Bike zusammengebaut, laufleistung 190km von einen tollen und sonnigen Wochenende. Ich will auch endlich wieder auf die Mühle, Pfingsten gehts normalerweise immer nach Graubünden zum biken, mal sehen od ich da dieses Jahr die Berge hochkomme.


für dich   allet gute das deine diagnose gut ausfällt.
auf das du bald wieder auf dem bike sitzen kannst


----------



## Principia (10. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Du musst mindestens 30 Minuten fahren, weil dann erst die Fettverbrennung einsetzt.



das ist ehrlich gesagt....ein ammenmärchen   

hier mal 2 links, wie die wahrheit aussieht:

Ein sehr informativer Beitrag von "Gummiunten"

Kurt Mossburger über den Mythos Fettverbrennung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2004)

@ steven271,

von mir gute besserung. Ich hoffe das Du bald wieder grünes Licht bekommst. Und Du schnell wieder auf Dein neues Rad kommst ;-)

Wenn ich immer im KH bin, nehme ich eher ab. Ich ess dort immer wenig weils mir nich so schmeckt *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## mikkael (10. Mai 2004)

Für mich war es diesmal leider kein guter Abschluss. Ich hatte ein schlechtes Wochenende (null gefahren/null gelaufen), dadurch miese Laune (auch Werders Meisterschaft konnte es nicht verbessern: \o/) und das angestrebte Zielgewicht (überraschend deutlich) verfehlt. Es war eigentlich keinen "Rückfall", aber: seit ca. 4-5 Tagen ist irgendwie der Wurm drin..

Jetzt heißt es: Sich konzentrieren und knallhart dran bleiben!

@steven271: Wir drücken Dir die Daumen! 

@shem: Das mit Bier und Mädels, können wir umtauschen  !! 

Grüsse
Mikkael


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (10. Mai 2004)

Moin!

Bei mir war letzte Woche wetterbedingt auch nicht sonderlich viel los. Hat meistens geregnet was nur ging. War dann zwischendurch mal so frustriert, dass ich 20min aufm Heimtrainer verbracht hab, dann aber wieder aufhören musste, da ich nen tauben Oberschenkel bekam.   

Gestern war dann endlich mal nurnoch stark bewölkt und kein Regen mehr, da bin ich dann gleich Joggen gegangen - 6Km Runde @12km/h. Das hat mich doch schon überrascht, dass das so gut ging und auch etwas stolz gemacht. Vor allem da ich so nem Sonntagsradler davongelaufen bin.   

Ich hoffe, dass diese Woche noch die restlichen 2 Pakete kommen und ich mein CC-Hardtail fertig machen kann. Dann werd ich meine Konditionstrainingseinheiten aufs Bike verlagern. Ich hoffe, dass ich bis zu dem Hobby-CC ende Juni meine Kondition aufm Bike noch etwas ausbauen kann.

Mein Gewicht bleibt jetzt so zwischen 69-70Kg auch wenn ich inzwischen wieder gut zulang und auch mal n Eis ess. Und jetzt gehts gleich ans Hantelschwingen...

Euch allen noch viel spass und durchhaltevermögen! Denkt immer dran - die quälerei wird belohnt!

Cya


----------



## shemesh (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,
es ist schon komisch. Da tut man mal 2 Tage fast gar nix, und man bekommt so ein Gefühl als läge das letzte Training Monate lang zurück.
Ich komme mir faul und abgeschlafft vor, obwohl ich heute ne ganze Menge an Kraftausdauersport gemacht habe. Bin also echt müde heute.
Kraftsport mach mich fast immer müde, während Laufen mich total wach und munter macht.
Da meine Frau im Krankenhaus ist, kann ich mir das abendliche Ausfahren auch von der Backe schmieren. Immerhin fahre ich morgen wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.
Und morgen hole ich mir einen Rennrahmen ab. Mal gucken, was ich daraus mache. Vielleicht ein leichtes ATB oder ein Trainingsrad.
Also bis denne und laßt euch nicht runterkriegen von Gefühlen. Die sind immer unzuverlässig.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

es hat zwei Tage länger gedauert als geplant, aber ab heute drehe ich den Schalter vom "Abnehmen" aufs *"Halten"*; ich habe mein Zielgewicht erreicht! 

Für eine Resumé ist eigentlich keinen Anlass, aber (da ich diesbezüglich viele Mails erhalte) einige bescheidene Vorschläge so nebenbei: Meiner Meinung (und Erfahrung) nach, sind für kontrolliertes gesundes und gezieltes Abnehmen (nicht das übliche "2-Kilo-Tuning" vor dem Sommer) u.a. folgendes entscheidend: 

1. Ziele und Prioritäten setzen, langfristig planen und loslegen: Nicht auf den Tag X warten, gleich starten, die Nahrung so viel wie möglich vernünftig umstellen, Zielgewicht setzen, den passenden Trainingsplan erstellen und nicht übertreiben!
2. An der eigenen Courage glauben und die Körpersignale nicht ignorieren: Meine klare Absage an irgendwelche Pillen, das Übertraining und an das Verhungern! Die Umstellung ist endgültig, das muss der Körper akzeptieren und das dauert!!!
3. Langfristig denken, alles (Fortschritte, Ergebnise usw.) protokollieren: Entscheidend ist der "Masterplan", kurzfristige Rückschläge haben keine große Bedeutung!

Natürlich muss man Spass daran haben, vor allem an der Sportart was man so treibt: sei es MTB oder Joggen oder etwas anderes! Was auf jeden Fall hilft (siehe dieses Thread) ist, daß man seine Erfahrungen mit anderen tauscht und sich dadurch motivieren lässt.

In der nächsten Zeit werde ich hier eher sporadisch berichten (nicht mehr so detailliert), da alles andere wäre nicht mehr "zweckmäßig!". Meine spannende Phasen wurden in diesem Thread bestens (und ehrlich) dokumentiert und können die jenigen helfen die ähnliches vorhaben.

In diesem Sinne: *Ride on!* 

Mikkael


----------



## marwed (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Mal ein aktueller Zwischenstand von mir. Nichts wirklich wichtiges, aber wer grad' mal Zeit hat... 

Warum ich folgendes hier schreibe? Nun, zum einen einfach um durch das Niederschreiben selbst mein Handeln und Denken zu reflektieren und mehr Klarheit durch einen dokumentierten Zwischenstand zu erreichen, zum anderen um den Mitlesern zu ermöglichen, eventuell eigene Handlungsweisen im Geschriebenen zu entdecken oder Anregungen mitzunehmen. Mir haben jedenfalls entsprechende Berichte Anderer immer sehr geholfen... 
Wie mikkael, wie ich gerade sehe, auch schon im letzten Posting schrieb.

Anlaß soll der "Kilometerstand" meines Anfang Februar gekauften MTBs sein: die erstem 1000 km sind geschafft! Naja, eigentlich sind es schon ein paar mehr, aber ich hatte nicht immer meinen Pulsmesser, der die Kilometer mitzählt, dabei. 

Kleine technische Chronik der größeren Ereignisse: Bei ca. km 50 leckt die Vorderradbremse (Magura Louise 2004), Rose repariert ohne Murren und Knurren auf Gewährleistung, Dauer zwei Wochen (inkl. Versand). Der Hinterbau hat nur ca. 260 km gehalten, dann hat's geklappert (Lageraußenschale hat Spiel in der Rahmenbohrung, wie gehabt: Rose repariert ohne Murren und Knurren auf Gewährleistung, Dauer - wir ahnen es schon - zwei Wochen (inkl. Versand). Ansonsten ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie zweimal Chainsuck beim unachtsamen Schalten in schwierigem Gelände, sowie einmal Schaltauge verbogen. Anfangs haben die Bremsen noch stark geschliffen, das ist jetzt im Normalbetrieb fast vollständig verschwunden. Verwundert hat mich als Einsteiger darüberhinaus der enorme Wartungaufwand wie Reinigen, Ölen, etc. bei Fahrt im Gelände, insbesondere, wenn man mal wieder völlig vom Matsch besudelt nach Hause kommt. Naja, gut, ich gehe da auch nicht zimperlich mit um. Ansonsten habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich die Investition (beim MTB kann man ja richtig schnell und einfach Geld loswerden, musste ich festgestellen :-/ ) in gute Komponenten wohl gelohnt hat.

Natürlich darf auch die kleine Chronik der "nichttechnischen Ereignisse" nicht fehlen: Über 1000 km jede Menge Fahrspaß! Geil, geil, geil! Wo man früher mit ungefedertem Rad permanent aufpassen musste, wie sich der Bodenbelag gestaltet, bügelt man heute mit dem Fully über "Hindernisse", die früher das Ende für Gabel und Genital bedeutet hätten, einfach drüber. Lenker festhalten und weiterkurbeln. Warum hat mir niemand eher gesagt, dass MTB-fahren mit vernünftigem Material so viel Spaß macht? Wieder einmal Jahre verschenkt... ;-) 

Noch kurz zur Fitness und zum Gewicht; nicht, dass mir noch jemand nachsagt, ich würde völlig am Thema vorbei... ;-)

Das Laufen, was ich nun mehrere Jahre lang betrieben habe, ist leider etwas - nein, man muss ehrlicherweise sagen sehr stark -  ins Hintertreffen geraten. Zum einen liegt dies an einer allgemeinen Laufunlust, die mich Anfang des Jahres befallen hatte. Ich hege den sehr starken Verdacht, dass ich mir durch eine zu feste Bindung an selbstauferlegte Trainingspläne den Spaß am Laufen nachhaltig verdorben habe. Nicht, dass ich nicht Erfolge erzielt hätte, ganz im Gegenteil (erfolgreiche Gewichtsabnahme, Berlin-Marathon gefinished), aber das Laufen ist doch wohl zu sehr zur "Pflicht" geworden, der früher zweifellos vorhandene Spaß und Antrieb blieb wohl zunehmend "auf der Strecke". Das Laufen wurde also weniger, das Gewicht mehr. Auch einen großen Einfluss hat wohl das Frustfressen gemacht, dem ich mich nicht entziehen konnte - das hat aber andere Ursachen, die nichts mit Sport zu tun haben und über die ich hier und jetzt nicht schreiben möchte. Der Beginn der MTB-"Ära" hat sicherlich einen guten Ausgleich bewirken können, ich habe "Freude am Fahren", aber irgendwie mache ich unter den Strich zeit- und kalorienmäßig immer noch weniger Sport als vorher. Und: ich falle essensmäßig immer noch/wieder in altbekannte Sünden zurück. Nicht oft, ab hin und wieder. Wie Ihr sicher schon 'rauslest, ist das Gewicht wohl so ein zentraler Punkt bei mir. 

ICH MÖCHTE ABER WIEDER EIN GEWICHT HABEN, MIT DEM ICH MICH WIRKLICH WOHL FÜHLE, ICH MÖCHTE DARÜBERHINAUS EIN GEWICHT, DAS UNTER JENEM LIEGT, DAS ICH BISLANG ERREICHT HABE, ICH MÖCHTE WIEDER MEHR SPORT MACHEN, ICH MÖCHTE WIEDER MIT SPASS LAUFEN! Ich merke - vor allem in den letzten Wochen - wieder sehr deutlich, dass mir eine bewußte Ernährung und Bewegung (auch wenn es "nur" auf dem Rad ist) sehr gut tun. Ich muss in dieser Richtung weiter machen! Ziele setzen und dranbleiben, durchbeissen, weiterkämpfen. Nur so funktioniert es, nur so macht es Sinn.

Ehrlich gesagt, möchte ich im Herbst wieder (Berlin?)-Marathon laufen, aber ich habe Angst, dass ich mir mit dem dafür notwendigen Trainingsaufwand motivationsmäßig wieder alles versaue. Aber ein entsprechendes Training - das weiss ich aus Erfahrung - würde mir wirklich gut tun. Schon dumm, irgendwie. Letztlich muss ich mir klar eingestehen, dass es mir in den letzten Wochen und Monaten trotz mehrerer Ansätze und Versuche nicht gelungen ist, mich wieder für das Laufen zu begeistern. Hm. Jetzt sitze ich hier und überlege, soll ich mich zu einem Herbstmarathon anmelden oder nicht. Jetzt kann man ja einfach sagen, "meld' Dich halt an, wenn Du keine Lust hast, gehst halt nicht hin und läufst nicht", aber das ist für mich absolut nicht der Punkt. Auch hatte ich schon daran gedacht mich für einen MTB-Wettbewerb anzumelden, aber ich fürchte, ich tappe letztlich nur in die gleiche Falle. Ich hadere. :-(




marwed


----------



## marwed (17. Mai 2004)

So, also, kurz: nach reiflicher Überlegung (und dreimal hin- und herüberlegen) habe ich meine Anmeldung für Berlin heute in den Kasten geworfen. Letztes Jahr hat mir das Training dafür so viel gebracht, da will ich nicht drauf verzichten. Ein neuer Trainingsplan ist auch schon aufgestellt (wesentlich mehr Abwechslung, sowie Radfahren und Inlinern eingebaut).
Hoffen wir das beste!

marwed


----------



## Timmi (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

heute gebe ich mal meinen aktuellen Stand bekannt.

375 KM Rad gefahren in diesem Jahr wiege jetzt 96,3 KG
bei einem Körperfettanteil von 23,3%   

Werde meine Stände nun alle 2 Wochen bekannt geben
da ich mich auch nur alle 2 Wochen wiegen werde.

Grüße Tim


----------



## sterniwaf (20. Mai 2004)

Also, was mich an der ganzen Sache stört: Da werden Trainingsprogramme erstellt, Fett im Körper ermittelt, Pulsfrequenzen... Entweder ihr habt alle einen besonderen Hang zu solchen Sachen oder ich spinne. Wie wärs denn mit wie: Aufs Bike setzen, eine Banane und Wasser mitnehmen, erstmal eine Mini-Runde fahren (kann auch bloß 1 km sein) und einfach fahren ! Und zwar immer so. daß man oder Frau sich *beim Radeln wohlfühlen*! Wenn ich mit dem Biken anfangen würde und einer würde mit den Umständen, die hier aufgeführt werden, ankommen, hätte ich schon vorher den Spaß verloren. Und dann diese Ansprüche, nach dem Motto: Hey Leute, komme meinen Hügel mit 400 hm rauf, nächsten Monat Marathon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (20. Mai 2004)

sterniwaf schrieb:
			
		

> ..Also, was mich an der ganzen Sache stört: Da werden Trainingsprogramme erstellt, Fett im Körper ermittelt, Pulsfrequenzen... Entweder ihr habt alle einen besonderen Hang zu solchen Sachen oder ich spinne...



Wenn's hilft, warum dann nicht?

Es geht hier nicht um einen besonderen Hang o.ä.; es sind die Fortschritte, wenn auch minimal, die einem motiviert (primär geht es um Abnehmen). Es gibt Leute, Sterni, und es sind wirklich viele, die sich nicht jeden Tag aufs Bike setzen können; jetzt vielleicht eher mehr, weil es saisonbedingt stets schöne Tage in der Woche gibt. Und auch solche die (vor- oder dauer-)belastet sind: zu dick, zu unmotiviert, zu unsportlich, Raucher usw. Mit dem Austausch von Erfahrungen (und die sind leider meistens Daten in diesem Fall) kann man sich gegenseitig zum Weitermachen motivieren; oder wie bei vielen anderen Fällen als stille Leser mit Fortschritten anderer messen.

Für gute, kontinuerliche Leistungen und ehrliche Beiträge gibt's Beifall und  Ich lese z.B. die Beiträge von Marwed, Timmi u.a. kontinuerlich, obwohl ich sie z.Z. nicht kommentiere.

Die Banane und das Wasser habe ich immer dabei! 

VG Mikkael


P.S. Apropos "Wohlfühlen beim Biken": Schöne Bilder auf dein Homepage!


----------



## shemesh (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Sterni,
exakt darun geht es doch......um das Wohlfühlen auf dem Bike.
Und je mehr Kondition und Kraftausdauer man hat um so größer ist der Spassfaktor.
Ich komme eben von einer 99km Tour zurück. Hat zwar mit Pinkelpausen, fast 1/2 Stunde Warten auf die Fähre in Zons, und Sucherei nach dem richtigen Weg fünf Stunden gedauert, aber es hat Spass gemacht. Am liebsten würde ich jetzt noch mal los.
Je weniger Fett man mit sich herumschleppt und je geringer der Puls ist um so leichter wird das Ganze eben. Und je leichter das alles wird um so mehr hat man auch Muße, die Natur und den Wind und die Mädels anzulächeln.
Also sieh das mal von dieser Seite.
Gruss!
Shem

Ach so......auf dem Rückweg in Neuss mußte ich auch einen Umweg machen. Zu Mac Donalds!!!! 3 Banänchen, von denen mir auch noch ne Halbe aus den Fingern geflutscht ist......scheiß Schlaglöcher....waren einfach zuuuuu wenig.


----------



## marwed (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo sterniwaf!

> Entweder ihr habt alle einen besonderen Hang 
> zu solchen Sachen oder ich spinne.

Nein, weder haben wir pauschal einen Hang zu solchen Sachen, noch spinnst Du. 

Das Problem liegt woanders: Es ist bei mir (leider) nicht so, dass ich mich automatisch richtig ernähren und richtig Sport treiben würde, wenn ich nicht zumindest etwas drauf achten und mich kontrollieren würde. Bei mir würde das erfahrungsmäß in fett- und kalorienreicher Ernährung und praktisch keiner Bewegung enden. Ein anderer würde vielleicht viel zu dünn werden, wer weiss? 
Ein genauer Plan hilft mir, mir in Erinnerung zu rufen, etwas zu tun und eine Kontrolle hilft mir, Versäumnisse oder Fehler zu erkennen und zu mahnen (schlechtes Gewissen). Ein Trainingsplan und eine Kontrolle ist für mich Motivation und Mahnung zugleich. Ich erfahre für mich viel Kraft und Halt aus so einem festen Ablauf. Natürlich besteht auch die Gefahr, eingezwängt in solch ein Korsett, die Lust zu verlieren, aber auch hier muss ich sagen: es ist an mir selbst solche Probleme zu erkennen und Lösungen zu suchen. Aktuell beginne ich mein Training schon vom Plan her abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten, als es noch letztes Jahr der Fall war (z.B. mehr verschiedenartige Trainingseinheiten, Crosstraining, andere Umgebung, etc.). 

Weisst Du, das eine bedingt ja auch das andere: hat man zuviel und falsch gegessen, wird man träge und hat keine Lust auf Sport, ohne Sport wird man träger und unmotivierter und futtert wieder mehr, dadurch hat man erst recht keine Lust mehr auf Sport... na, usw... Andererseits, wenn man regelmäßig Sport macht, verändert sich auch das Ernährungsverhalten positiv, verstärkt sich auch die Lust auch Sport, usw... ich erzähle Dir sicherlich nichts Neues.

Der Trainingsplan und die Gewichtskontrolle helfen mir nun signifikant, es nicht wieder "einreissen" zu lassen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich vielleicht in ein paar Jahren gänzlich ohne diese Hilfsmittel auskommen könnte, und einfach so das richtige Verhältnis von Sport-Ernährung-Gewicht-Gesundheit-Lebensweise-Zeit-(ergänze bitte nach persönlichem Gusto: Famile, Beruf, etc.) treffen könnte, aber zur Zeit möchte ich auf diese Hilfe - die mir nachgewiesenermaßen eine Menge bringt - nicht verzichten. (Darüberhinaus habe ich auch den starken Eindruck, dass die meisten Menschen heutzutage ganz erhebliche Probleme haben, dies alles "unter einen Hut" zu bringen, aber das ist noch eine ganz andere Thematik, die jetzt den Rahmen sprengen würde).

> Wie wärs denn mit wie: Aufs Bike setzen, eine Banane 
> und Wasser mitnehmen, erstmal eine Mini-Runde fahren 
> (kann auch bloß 1 km sein) und einfach fahren !
Du wirst lachen, genau das mache ich (auch). Sport ist für mich - auch wenn es sich für Außenstehende mitunter so anhören könnte - eben keine Pflichtübung sondern größtenteils Spaß. Problem ist halt nur sich aufzuraffen; bin ich dann erstmal unterwegs, ist alles in Butter.

> Und dann diese Ansprüche, nach dem Motto: Hey Leute, komme 
> meinen Hügel mit 400 hm rauf, nächsten Monat Marathon!
Unterscheide bitte zwischen einem überzogenen, unrealistischen Anspruch und einem zwar hochgesteckten aber noch realistisch erreichbaren, motivierenden Ziel. An erstem kannst Du nur scheitern, aus letztem ziehst Du Kraft.


Freude am Fahren!

Grüße

marwed


----------



## sterniwaf (21. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Meinungen, wollte etwas provozieren. Es geht mir nur so, das ich mich nicht fürs Mountain-Biken motivieren muß. Fahre seit 10 Jahren, meine Kondition hat sich immer weiter verbessert. Bin dabei immer nach Gefühl gefahren, kontrolliere nur meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und die lag letztes Jahr bei 5.000 km Fahrleistung bei 21 km/h, wobei natürlich viel Asphalt und Flachland dabei ist. Fahre übrigens fast nur am Wochenende und im Urlaub, da ich körperlich arbeite. Bin übrigens 42. Ich finde auch, das eine Verbesserung der körperlichen Fitness nur über einen langen Zeitraum zu erreichen ist, gerade beim Radfahren. Körperliche Gewalttouren helfen da wenig, vermiesen eher den Spaß. Zu Anfang bin ich in Gruppen mitgefahren, nur diese Leute schaffen z.B. meine Umfänge nicht mehr, schade. Müßte aufs Rennrad umsteigen, aber dazu habe ich keine Lust, immer nur blöd an den Landstraßen längs...


----------



## Fietser (21. Mai 2004)

Mal wieder ein Bericht vom eher stillen Mitleser....

Zwischenstand: < 89kg bei Ausgangsgewicht >100kg Anfang dieses Jahres. Bei 187cm Körpergrösse geht da noch was. 

@sterniwaf und vielleicht zur Motivation derer, die bei Trainingsplänen usw auch nicht mithalten können/wollen. Meiner Meinung nach wichtig ist der Pulsmesser. Erst damit ist es mir gelungen, nicht zu übertreiben und Spass am Sport zu bekommen. Dann hab ich mir immer nach einer Tour aufgeschrieben wie lange, wieviel Kilometer und durchschnittliche Hf. So hab ich dann erstmal Ausdauer trainiert.   

Das ganze trotz ewiger beruflicher Reisen, gutem Essen und manchmal ordentlichem Bierkonsum   
im Kollegenkreis. Es geht, dauert vielleicht mal ein paar Tage länger. Egal, ob ich schon beim Zielgewicht bin oder nicht. Ich fühle mich jedenfalls deutlich fitter und besser als Anfang des Jahres.   


Bis dann mal!
Fietser


----------



## shemesh (21. Mai 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischenstand: < 89kg bei Ausgangsgewicht >100kg Anfang dieses Jahres. Bei 187cm Körpergrösse geht da noch was.
> Fietser



Hi Fietser,
erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Verwirklichung eines Zieles.
Auch wenn man das Ziel nicht unbedingt erreicht, wenn man Mißerfolge haben sollte, wenn man das Ziel nicht aus den Augen verliert, dann bleibt man auf seinem Weg. 
Bei 187 cm KGröße geht da bestimmt noch ne Menge, schätz ich mal.
Ich habe mir heute einen Caliper bestellt, da ich es leid bin, mich auf die Fettwaagen zu verlassen. Mit dem Ding habe ich eine wesentlich bessere Kontrolle über Überflüssiges, das weg kann und weg soll.
Mein Ziel: 0,5 cm Fettwalze maximal an den bekannten Stellen.
Das hört sich vielleicht für manche bekloppt an, aber für mich ist eben MEIN Ziel. Mehr braucht man (Mann) nicht. Auch nicht in meinem Alter. Und wenn alle Tabellen das Gegenteil behaupten. 
Und bis dahin sind es vielleicht noch etwa 3 - 5 kg Fett, die ich verlieren muß. Ich schätze eher mal 3 kg als 5 kg, aber ich werde es bald wissen, wenn ich am Ball bleibe.
Zur Zeit sind es ca. 1,2 cm und im Januar waren es noch fast 4 cm.
Ist also kein Problem, wie es scheint.
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten. Bisher halte ich mein Gewicht seit etwa 4 Wochen konstant bei 78,2 kg +/- 0,2 kg bei 191 cm KGröße. Zur Not gehe ich bis auf 77,0 kg runter, wenn es nicht anders geht. Aber viel wichtiger ist mir ein Muskel-, Kraft- und Konditionszuwachs und eben ein Fettverlust im Unterhautfettgewebe.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (21. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich vielleicht für manche bekloppt an..



Hey Shem,
da mache ich aber kein Kommentar! Bei 77K @ 1.91 müssen wir uns mit deinem unverzüglichen *"Zunehmen-Programm"* beschäftigen, mann!   Bei deinem Alter ist es wichtig, dass man den Bierbauch *unauffällig hineinziehen* kann, wenn schöne Mädels in der Nähe sind..   

Ich will _-wenn's so weit ist und wir einen *"Renn-Maus-Treffen"* organisieren können-_ bevorzugtersweise nicht mit Geistern radeln.. 

Ho ho ho!

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (21. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will _-wenn's so weit ist und wir einen *"Renn-Maus-Treffen"* organisieren können-_ bevorzugtersweise nicht mit Geistern radeln..
> Ho ho ho!
> Mikkael


*

Hallo Mikka,
so schlimm wird es bestimmt nicht werden. Ich habe leichte Knochen. 
Wie wär es mit Happy Cadaver fürs Treffen. 
Das wäre dann ja passend. *lol*
Ist wie immer ein Donnerstag und an den Brückentagen (Freitag) mache ich sowieso immer den Laden dicht.
Gruss!
Shem*


----------



## sterniwaf (22. Mai 2004)

Es gibt keine leichten Knochen! Das Gewicht eines Skelettes eines erwachsenen Mannes ist immer fast identisch. Steht in jedem Medizin-Lexikon! Zu der rasanten Gewichtsabnahme: Jetzt halte mal dein Gewicht, das ist die Kunst! Der Pulsmesser ist bei mir die Atmung. Ich höre und achte auf meinen Körper, kann genau sagen, wann ich im anaeroben Bereich bin. Die wichtigste Anschaffung für`s Wohlfühl-Biken war für mich die Rohloff-Speedhub. Es ist sagenhaft, ich kann mit ihr immer genau in der Trittfrequenz fahren, die für mein gewünschte Leistung optimal ist.


----------



## mikkael (22. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ..Wie wär es mit Happy Cadaver fürs Treffen.



aehm, ich weiss so spontan nicht, ehrlich gesagt. Schaengel schreibt seit langem nicht, ich weiss nicht ob er überhaupt mitliest (@Schaengel liest Du??? ). Wann ist es übehaupt? 

Tja, wir schreiben die Runde aus, vielleicht kommt der eine oder andere Biker hinzu!

Mikka


----------



## shemesh (22. Mai 2004)

Hi Sterni,
verdirb mir doch nicht meine Ausreden. 
Das mit dem Gewicht halten ist wirklich eine heikle Sache.
Ich hatte heute 79,2 kg, was mich regelrecht erschrocken hat.
Habe wohl zu viel gegessen trotz viel Ausdauersport diese Woche. (260km habe ich schon, 350km werden es wohl werden)
Die grade Linie nach unten ist nun anscheinend vorbei, und es beginnt ein Herumgeeiere um ein bestimmtes Gewicht. Wenn man Monate lang bei einem Defizit von 1000 kcal war, dann ist es schwer, das richtige Maß zu finden.
Eins ist aber klar: Wenn man weiterhin Fett abbauen will, muß man ein Kcal-Defizit eingehen, auch wenn man im gleichen Atemzug Muskulatur aufbaut und quasi das Gewicht hält. (der sog. Tausch Fett in Muskeln)
Die relative Messung des Fettanteils in % ist leider wenig aussagekräftig, da ist eine absolute Messung des Bioprens schon besser.
Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, als würde sich das Fett nun von oben nach unten verschieben. Und/oder es wird mehr Fett in den Beinmuskeln eingelagert.
Wenn die Beine die Fettverbraucher sind, wird bei einem größeren Defizit vornehmlich in den Beinen das Biopren weniger. Erst später erfolgt dann ein Ausgleich. Ich merke das daran, dass der Fettanteil bei der Tanita, die über die Beine misst, etwas zunimmt, und über den Nice, der über die Arme misst, wird es geringer. Außerdem werden meine Jeans an den Beinen enger, obwohl die Bauchspeckschwarte abnimmt bzw. konstant bleibt.
Genauere Aussagen kann ich erst machen, wenn der Caliper da ist.
Die Massenzunahme der Beinmuskeln liegt wohl in erster Linie an Wassereinlagerungen in Verbindung mit einer Vergrößerung der Glykogenspeicher und eben der Fettverteilung von oben nach unten, sowie der Fetteinlagerung in der Muskulatur für den Fettstoffwechsel.
Wenn das so weiter geht, dann kann ich meine geliebte schwarze Levi´s in einigen Monaten vergessen, da die Oberschenkel dann keinen Platz mehr haben. Über die sauteueren Radklamotten will ich erst gar nicht nachdenken.
Also "mal gucken", wie wir Rheinländer so sagen.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## shemesh (22. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> aehm, ich weiss so spontan nicht, ehrlich gesagt. Schaengel schreibt seit langem nicht, ich weiss nicht ob er überhaupt mitliest (@Schaengel liest Du??? ). Wann ist es übehaupt?
> 
> Tja, wir schreiben die Runde aus, vielleicht kommt der eine oder andere Biker hinzu!
> 
> Mikka



Hi Mikka,
Fronleichnam ist am 10. Juni, wie immer ein Donnerstag und Feiertag in NRW.
Du könntest ja eine schöne Runde in deiner Gegend aussuchen. 
So 60-80 km mit nicht allzuschweren Trails wäre ok. Also mehr gemütliches Radeln als konzentrierte Schwerstarbeit. Da wären wir dann so 4 Stunden im Sattel.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (22. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ..So 60-80 km mit nicht allzuschweren Trails ..



..wird gemacht, chef! 

Ich bin gerade dabei (mit meinem neuen MagicMaps DVD) meine neue *"nordbergischeflachlandtirolerrunde"* kombiniert mit *"neanderthalertrailleckerbissen"* zusammenzustellen. Es wird eine _leckere_ um-die-50-km-Runde werden, mittlere Tempo. wenn möglich wenig Strasse und schöne Trails, rauf und runter ca. 1000-1200 HM und 4-5 Std, Endpunkt schöner Biergarten.. Tja, vielleicht wird's was mit dem Kadaver!

Es fehlt leider erstmal das DVD-Laufwerk! 

Gruß Mikkael


----------



## Fietser (22. Mai 2004)

@Mikkael

Ich war heut doch noch draußen und hab noch ein paar knackige trails gefunden. Eher noch weiter westlich, also dichter bei Shemesh. Ich zeig Dir die nochmal, kanst Du noch in Deine Route mit einbauen.   

cu
Fietser


----------



## mikkael (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo shem,

mit dem 10.06. könnte es eventuell nicht klappen. Ich hatte mich für das BIKE-Festival in Willingen angemeldet; ab dem 11. bis zum 13.06. Ich möchte zwar nicht unbedingt alleine hin, aber auch so würde ich es machen.

Ich weiss, das alles ist eigentlich kein Grund um am 10. die Tour nicht zu machen, aber _-vorausgesetzt meine Tour Programme werden von der höchsten Stelle gänzlich genehmigt-_ kann ich mir mit besten Willen nicht vorstellen, am Tag davor auch noch eine 4-5 stündige MTB-Runde durchzukriegen. Wäre zu viel des Guten! 

aehm.. Um hier eine _sanfte Landung_ hinzubekommen, werde ich einen Tag später nach Willingen fahren, damit können wir Donnerstag hier die Trails unsicher machen und anschliessend _kann ich am Sonntag den Marathon gewinnen!_  Tja, so einfach!  

Also, fixieren können wir es im Laufe der nächsten Woche, vorausgesetzt andere u.a. Schaengel auch kommen können.

Gruß Mikkael


----------



## sterniwaf (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo shemesh,
das ist ja schon heftig bei dir. Bleib doch mal locker. Du machst dich ja selber verrückt. Übrigens gibt es in Bad Iburg bei Osnabrück eine wunderschöne Veranstaltung: Eine sogenannte Teuto-Tour wird ausgeschildert. Kann die Strecken nur empfehlen. Kein Wettkampf, das ist das wichtigste, obwohl es immer Idioten gibt... 
Also, locker bleiben, vor allen Dingen: Den Spaß am schönsten Sport der Welt nicht verlieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shemesh (23. Mai 2004)

sterniwaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo shemesh,
> das ist ja schon heftig bei dir. Bleib doch mal locker. Du machst dich ja selber verrückt. Übrigens gibt es in Bad Iburg bei Osnabrück eine wunderschöne Veranstaltung: Eine sogenannte Teuto-Tour wird ausgeschildert. Kann die Strecken nur empfehlen. Kein Wettkampf, das ist das wichtigste, obwohl es immer Idioten gibt...
> Also, locker bleiben, vor allen Dingen: Den Spaß am schönsten Sport der Welt nicht verlieren!



Hallo Sterni,
ich seh das schon locker mit dem Biken, sonst würde ich das nicht machen.
Ich fahre sehr gerne Fahrrad und das soll auch so bleiben. Also......da lass ich mir viel Zeit und mache mir da keinen Stress was den Fortschritt in der Bikeleistung angeht. Das kommt schon so nebenbei.
Beim Gewicht ist das etwas anderes, denn da will ich etwas wissen, bzw. mir etwas selbst beweisen. Sozusagen eine Art von Selbstversuch.
Und in "wissenschaftlichen" Dingen bin ich nun mal ein Chaot und ein Perfektionist. Das war schon immer so, und damit haben andere immer ihre Probleme gehabt. Entweder stecke ich sie mit meinem Enthsiasmus an oder ich schrecke sie völlig ab. Ist aber nicht mein Problem. 
Osnabrück ist mir zu weit. Ich muß erst mal hier einige RTFs oder Marathons mitmachen. Dazu lasse ich mir aber Zeit. Das wird sich schon von selbst ergeben.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (23. Mai 2004)

@shem, @fietser (und an die interessierten Rennmäusler)

*Rennmaus-Runde:* bin kräftig am basteln. Um dieses Thread nicht mit solchen lokalen Geschichten zu belasten, habe ich ein neues Thread unter "Ruhrgebiet, Niederrhein, Düsseldorf, Bergisches Land und Westfalen" ausgemacht, was auch längst fällig war! 

*Neanderthaler CC-Sammelthread (Erkrath, Haan, Hilden umg.) *

Hier ist der erste Entwurf (die Skizze und das Profil)

Gruß
Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (28. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Schaengel schreibt seit langem nicht, ich weiss nicht ob er überhaupt mitliest (@Schaengel liest Du??? )...



Moin Mikka!

Ich will mich weder sang- und klanglos noch verabschieden. Ich lasse "die Sache" nur wieder etwas ruhiger und entspannter angehen. Hab' ja noch das ganze Leben vor mir   

Es ist so, wie einer unserer Forumskollegen geschrieben hat: einfach auf's Bike und Spaß haben.

Trotz noch nicht erreichten Zielgewichtes (das lasse ich nicht aus den Augen) fühle ich mich zur Zeit wieder sehr wohl und motiviert.

An einer gemeinsamen Tour steht immer noch nichts im Wege, ausser der üblichen Terminknappheit. Aber vielleicht sollten wir das an anderer Stelle diskutieren.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß!


----------



## mikkael (29. Mai 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> ..Ich will mich weder sang- und klanglos noch verabschieden. Ich lasse "die Sache" nur wieder etwas ruhiger und entspannter angehen. Hab' ja noch das ganze Leben vor mir..
> 
> ..ist so, wie einer unserer Forumskollegen geschrieben hat: einfach auf's Bike und Spaß haben..



Hallo Schaengel,

schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Für diese Tage ("einfach aufs Bike und Spass haben!") haben wir ja hart gearbeitet, nicht?  Vielleicht klappt's bei Dir mit der gemainsamen Runde, es wäre cool! 

Bei mir ist *"business as usual"*, auch was das Gewicht angeht, toi toi toi! ..was einem Freude macht! 

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Vergnügen beim Biken!

Gruß
Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (30. Mai 2004)

Kommen wir zum Thema zurück: Abnehmen.
Im Mai war mein Gewicht einigermaßen konstant, aber ich habe leicht an Fett zugelegt, was ich nicht begreife. Man sieht nix. Muß sich in die Muskeln verzogen haben.

Diese Woche aber war die Krönung.   
Am Montag überkam mich abends eine Fressattacke und am Dienstag waren wir zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen, wo ich auch zu geschlagen habe.
Wenn ich so was kriege, dann sind das locker 3000 bis 4000 kcal am Abend.
Das Resultat war niederschmetternd. Am Montagmorgen noch 77,0 kg und dann am Mittwoch 79,8 kg.   
Da habe ich meine alte Happidatenbank ausgebuddelt, die ich mir mal mit Filemaker gemacht habe.  
Und ich beschloß, ein kcal Defizit von 700 kcal zu halten.
Mein normaler Verbrauch ist an einem Arbeitstag etwa 2500 kcal. Gerechnet für 7 Stunden Arbeit, 10 Stunden Schlaf und und 7 Stunden rumhängen.
Ist etwas abgerundet, aber schad ja nix. Davon habe ich 700 kcal abgezogen, was 1800 kcal macht.
Für jede weitere 400 kcal, die ich essen will, muß ich 20km mit dem MTB oder 24km mit dem RR oder LR fahren. Für 30 Minuten Laufen rechne ich 300 kcal.
Kraftsport, Ausgänge mit Hund, Basteln, Schlagzeug spielen und so, werden nicht gezählt.
Auf diese Weise habe ich mir dann ab Mittwoch über 4000 kcal Genuß mit Schweiß erkauft. Siehe Thread 11. Gebot.  
Das Ergebnis war erstaunlich. Heute Morgen hatte ich 75,8 kg und 11,1% Fett.  
Das sind 4 kg in vier Tagen (Mittwoch 79,8 - Sonntag 75,8). Ein Wahnsinn. Man kann also locker 4 kg Gewicht machen oder sparen.
Jetzt, wo ich bestimmt keinen Ausschlag mehr nach unten erzielen kann, mache ich mal einige Wochen mit 400 kcal Defizit auf diese Weise.
So kann ich locker ca. 3000 kcal verputzen und nehme dabei noch ab. (Vorausgesetzt, ich tu was dafür)
Warum mache ich so einen Scheiß?
Ich möchte ganz einfach den Wert finden, bei dem ich sicher das Gewicht halte, Fett reduziere und Muskeln aufbaue, ohne in einen Minijojo-Effekt zu geraten.
Die Fettzellen sollen ganz einfach vergessen, dass sie Fett speichern müssen.
Nächste Woche ist also die Basiswoche, von der aus ich diese Entwicklung interpolieren kann.
Ich gebe euch Bescheid, wie es läuft. Und ich hoffe, ich steh das durch, denn ich muß alles was ich esse wiegen und in den PC eingeben und bald höllisch aufpassen, dass ich nicht in einen Kanaldeckel falle.   
Keine Angst. Wenn ich mal 73,0 kg auf der Waage habe, wird gnadenlos abgebrochen. Das wäre dann ein BMI von 20. 
Ich denke aber, dass ich nicht so weit gehen muß. Aber 1/8 Inch reicht als Bioprenpanzerrolle. Schon jetzt sind die Muskeln schön definiert.   
Aber das soll noch besser werden.   
Die Defizite werden also zunehmend gesenkt, und in ca. 6 - 8 Wochen weiss ich dann, wie der Hase bei mir läuft.
Gruss!
Shem
PS: Leistung bricht nicht ein, sondern steigt kontinuierlich an, wie sich das gehört.


----------



## Madze (30. Mai 2004)

Diese Woche aber war die Krönung.  
Am Montag überkam mich abends eine Fressattacke und am Dienstag waren wir zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen, wo ich auch zu geschlagen habe.
Wenn ich so was kriege, dann sind das locker 3000 bis 4000 kcal am Abend.
Das Resultat war niederschmetternd. Am Montagmorgen noch 77,0 kg und dann am Mittwoch 79,8 kg.  


Ist doch völlig unmöglich in 2 Tagen 2,8 Kilo Fett draufzulegen, dazu benötigst Du etwa 23000! in Worten dreundzwanzigtausend Kcal zusätzlich.
Nich böse sein aber die Schwankung ist nur auf Meßfehler oder anders geasagt
Eigenbeschiß zurückzuführen!


----------



## Hierophant (31. Mai 2004)

Über einzelne Tage hinweg zu messen ist sowieso Unsinn. 

Die Gewichtszunahme zwischen Montag-Mittwoch zum Beispiel lag zwar daran das du dir da den Bauch vollgeschlagen hast - aber der Grossteil von dem Gewicht war mit Sicherheit nicht irgendwelches neues Fett sondern schlichtweg das Essen das sich in deinem Verdaungstrackt langsam nach unten bewegt. Wenn ich einen Liter Fruchtsaft getrunken habe habe ich auch 1 Kilo "zugenommen".

Bis Sonntag hat sich das dann aus deinem Verdauungskreislauf verabschiedet. Seitdem hast du wahrscheinlich auch eher wenig gegessen - sprich dein Darm war relativ leer. Eventuell noch eine leichte Dehydration durch das Training - und schon haben wir die "Gewichtsabnahme".

Nicht das du durch das Training nichts abgenommen hast - aber es waren mit Sicherheit nicht 4 Kilo in 4 Tagen.

Wenn du die "wahre" Gewichtszu- oder abnahme messen willst dann einmal die Woche an einem fest definierten Zeitpunkt (z.b. Samstag morgen nach der Toilette).


----------



## shemesh (31. Mai 2004)

@ Hirophant und Madze

Wer lesen kann und dem anderen eine gewisse Autorität a priori nicht absagt, der ist immer klar im Vorteil.
Ich habe von "Gewicht machen (bzw. verlieren)" gesprochen und nicht von Fett.
Das bezieht sich z.B. auf gewisse Sportarten (Kampf- u. Kraftsport) und auch auf den Radsport in so fern, als dass man u.U. leicht einige Kilos loswerden kann, die in einem Rennen ausschlaggebend sein können. 4kg weniger den Berg hochzuschleppen, macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Das sind fast 5% Leistungszunahme in Watt/kg.
Das auch für alle diejenigen, die sich nur ein mal pro Woche wiegen. Solche Bewertungen sind also mit einem Unsicherheitsfaktor von +/- 2 kg behaftet und haben kaum eine Aussagekraft. Man kann auf diese Weise zunehmen und dennoch weniger auf der Waage haben oder umgekehrt, was dann nicht gerade motivationsfördernd ist. 
Heute, nach einer Latenzzeit von einigen Tagen, zeigt aber auch der Caliper eindeutig einen Fettverlust an. Von etwas über 8mm ist er nun etwas unter 8 mm neben dem Bauchnabel. Ich schätze etwa 2mm Speckrollenverlust pro kg Fettverlust im Unterhautfettgewebe. Dass die Fettwaage da etwas anders reagiert, liegt wirklich am Darminhelt, der osmotischen Wasserverteilung (Na-Bilanz) und an der Fetteinlagerung in Muskulatur und Leber durch Ausdauersport und negativer Energiebilanz.
Wie gesagt: Ich versuche diese Woche mit kathaboler Bilanz erst mal eine Basis zu schaffen. Von dieser Basis (Wochendurchschnittswerte) aus kann ich dann mein kcal-Defizit abschätzen bzw. erproben, bei dem ich mein Gewicht halte und gleichzeitig Fett verliere.
Wenn ich das a posteriori weiss, dann kann ich auch mit 100 kcal/Tag mehr mein Gewicht steigern (Muskelmasse) ohne gleich wieder Biopren zuzulegen.
Ich möchte mich asympotisch diesem Ziel nähern, denn jedes größere Herumgeeiere ist wastet time und Frust.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## rogerM (31. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hirophant und Madze
> 
> Wer lesen kann und dem anderen eine gewisse Autorität a priori nicht absagt, der ist immer klar im Vorteil.
> Ich habe von "Gewicht machen (bzw. verlieren)" gesprochen und nicht von Fett.
> ...





hallo

sag mal findest du nicht das du etwas mit übertriebenen ergeiz an die sache rangehst? ich mein wenn du 120 kilo wiegen würdest, okay das man da etwas tun muss seh ich ein aber bei 77 kilo? ich weiss zwar nicht wie gross du bist aber man kann die sache glaub ich auch etwas gelassener angehn.
meine meinung zu sport und diätkram ist das es für jeden von uns ein hobby ist und deshalb in erster linie spass machen soll. ein jan ullrich muss da sicher etwas anders an die sache rangehen, aber der hat auch einen entscheidenten vorteil uns gegenüber er wird dafür ziemlich gut bezahlt.
also mein tipp relax.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shemesh (31. Mai 2004)

rogerM schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> sag mal findest du nicht das du etwas mit übertriebenen ergeiz an die sache rangehst? ich mein wenn du 120 kilo wiegen würdest, okay das man da etwas tun muss seh ich ein aber bei 77 kilo? ich weiss zwar nicht wie gross du bist aber man kann die sache glaub ich auch etwas gelassener angehn.
> meine meinung zu sport und diätkram ist das es für jeden von uns ein hobby ist und deshalb in erster linie spass machen soll. ein jan ullrich muss da sicher etwas anders an die sache rangehen, aber der hat auch einen entscheidenten vorteil uns gegenüber er wird dafür ziemlich gut bezahlt.
> also mein tipp relax.



Wenn ich daran keinen Spass und Interesse hätte, würde ich das bestimmt nicht machen. Und bezahlt krieg ich das auch....mit Erfolgserlebnis.   
Das ist mehr wert als schnöder Mammon.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich jetzt noch unbedingt abnehmen müsste oder sollte.
Das reicht ja schon lange, wenn man vom BMI = 21,4 ausgeht oder von medizinischen Gesichtspunkten. 
Nur, das bissel Speck würde ich eben auch ganz gerne noch verlieren, denn das ist unnötiger Ballast.
Beim Gewichtstuning von Bikes seid ihr da nicht so kritisch.  
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Timmi (31. Mai 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich daran keinen Spass und Interesse hätte, würde ich das bestimmt nicht machen. Und bezahlt krieg ich das auch....mit Erfolgserlebnis.
> Das ist mehr wert als schnöder Mammon.
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich jetzt noch unbedingt abnehmen müsste oder sollte.
> Das reicht ja schon lange, wenn man vom BMI = 21,4 ausgeht oder von medizinischen Gesichtspunkten.
> ...



Hi Shem,

erstmal ich hab nix gegen das Abnehmen bin ja auch dabei wenn
auch nicht mit soviel Eifer und Erfolg wie du erstmal ein
dickes Respekt. 

Nur habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Artikel
über Waschbrettbäucher gelesen und was dazu gehört
nämlich 10% Körperfett. Es allerdings gab es auch die 
negative Dinge bei der Sache deshalb meine Frage willst
du sicherlich unter 10% Fett das soll laut der Zeitung ziemlich
ungesund sein da der ganze Stoffwechsel dann abnimmt und
man kaum noch Power hat. 

Grüße Tim


----------



## shemesh (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Timmi,
das sog. Körperfett steckt ja nicht nur im Unterhautfettgewebe.
Mit dem Alter ist das auch höher, wenn die Schwarte hauchdünn ist.
Die 10% für den WBB sind das eine. Die Muskeln das andere.
Für einen WBB werde ich bestimmt noch einige Monate brauchen.
Bisher schimmert er nur im schrägen Licht durch.
Also noch zu viel Fett (8mm Rolle) und zu wenig Muckies.   
So 4 mm sollten es schon sein. Und bis dahin tut sich auch an den Bauchmuskeln noch was. 
Meine Muskulatur trainiere ich allerdings mehr als Prophylaxe gegen Rückenschmerzen, denn die hatte ich letztes Jahr zur Genüge.
Der WBB wäre nur eine nettes und willkommenes Beiwerk.
Gruss!
Shem
PS: Eine meiner Schwestern hat 4mm Bauchrolle. Ist vielleicht auch ein genetischer Aspeckt dabei. Und die ist weder magersüchtig oder sonstwie krank.


----------



## Timmi (1. Juni 2004)

Nagut ich will ja nur nicht das du übertreibst
hatte halt gelesen das der Körper ab einer bestimten
Grenze Körpferfett wichtige Harmone nicht mehr produziert
und es einen dann garnicht mehr so gut geht.

Grüße Tim


----------



## mikkael (5. Juni 2004)

@shem
wie viel Aussagekraft (en Detail) hat das BMI-Wert? Wozu BMI, wenn man z.B. "sichtlich" Übergewicht hat? Jetzt im praktischen Sinne: Was nutzt einem ein "Top"-BMI-Wert, wenn er einen kleinen hässlichen Bäuchlein hätte sowie null gram Fett anderswo.

Diesen Index fand ich "Hilfreich", als ich kontinuerlich mehrere Kilos pro Woche abgenommen hatte, bis ich die wohl wissenschaftlich begründete (hoffe ich zumindest) "grüne Zone" zwischen 21 und 25 erreicht habe. Heute habe ich 23, den Unterschied zu 25 kann ich mir so nicht erklären.

*Jetzt aber ein anderes Thema:*
Seit dem ich mein Zielgewicht erreicht habe (Mai), befinde ich mich, trotz meiner "Halten-Phase", (unwesentlich, aber) kontinuerlich unter diesem Gewicht. Ich dachte, das wäre normal, weil sich der Körper aufs Dauerabnehmen gewöhnt hat und erst anpassen muss. Heute hat diese Differenz jedoch die 2 Kilo-Marke deutlich überschritten.

Soll ich eventuell schon wieder mit der Ernährung rumfummeln und von nun an mehr essen? Oder soll ich sang und klanglos in solchen kleineren Schritten weiter so abnehmen mit der Hoffnung, dass es sich langfristig sowieso einfädelt? Oder ist es überhaupt von Bedeutung, sich nach einem imaginären (und eventuell völlig belanglosen) "Zielgewicht" zu richten?

Es geht hier nicht um Sorgen oder um einen Patentrezept. Es geht mehr um die Philosophie des Abnehmens bzw. Haltens, nicht die pure Biologie, Technik bzw. Wissenschaft, was reichlich von Shem gedeckt wird..

Es ist momentan eh alles saisonbedingt, mehr Sport, mehr Biken, mehr draussen. Also, Motivation ist da, Gelegenheit ist günstig! 

Grüsse
Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mikka,
ich glaube, dass das sog. "Wohlfühlgewicht" ein anderes ist, wenn man sich beim Sport wohl fühlt oder wenn man sich auf dem Sofa wohl fühlt.
Solange du abnimmst ist das doch so lange ok, wie man nicht magersüchtig wird.
Übrigens, ich hatte diese Woche kaum Bewegung, habe aber dennoch abgenommen, weil ich mir neue Spielsachen gekauft habe. Einen HAC 4 und einen iQue von Garmin.
Den letzteren habe ich gestern Abend erstanden und bin schon fleissig am Üben.
Erst keine Ahnung und jetzt bald alles im Kasten. Das Ding geht sogar im Auto nicht schlecht. Welche Potenzen da drin sind, werde ich aber noch austüfteln müssen. So 200 Wegepunkte eben mal importieren scheint jedenfalls nicht zu gehen.
Na ja!?
Wird das was am Donnerstag?
Ich habe neue Laufräder!!!! Also jetzt wieder MTB Bereifung auf dem FS.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

habe auch ne Meldung geht zwar nicht ganz so schnell bei
mir aber ein Ergebnis vom Mittwoch kann ich jetzt präsentieren.

Mittwoch 2. Juni 2004

515 KM Rad gefahren in diesem Jahr
94,7 KG auf der Wage
23,3% Körperfett(Meine Wage spinnt zeigt sie fast immer an! )

Ich hoffe bis zum 16 Juni weitere 2 KG zu verlieren und so bis Juli
unter 90 KG zu kommen das wäre mein Ziel fürn Sommer.

Grüße Tim


----------



## peter_schoen (5. Juni 2004)

@ Timmi: 

Pass mit den Waagen auf. Sobald sich dein Wasserhaushalt durch den Sport ändert (Körper speichert mehr Wasser) zeigen die Dinger falsche Ergebnisse an - solange sie keine "Sportlermodus" haben. 

Beispiel bei mir: 
Meine normale Körperfettwaage zeigt 15% 
Die einer Ärztin (ohne Sportlermodus) 10.4% 

Kalipermessung (hydraulisch) und Körperfettmessgerät mit Sportlermodus in Gesundheitsinstitut: Beide 7.7% 


Also nicht verzweifeln wenn du 2 Kg abgenommen hast und das Ding 18% anzeigt!

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Hierophant (7. Juni 2004)

@shemesh

Wenn man die Authorität des anderen nie in Frage stellen würde würde jeder jedem anderen stehts zustimmen - jegliche Diskussion würde sich erübrigen. Eine gewisse Skepsis gegenüber den Aussagen das anderen ist stehts eine gute Sache.

Du hast zwar recht das 4 Kilo mehr oder weniger bei einem Wettbewerb recht ausschlaggebend sein können aber du übersiehst den Punkt den ich machen wollte.

Welcher ist das der Verlust von den 4 Kilo zum grossen Teil duch normale Körperrythmen verursacht wurde. Wenn du den Rest der Woche nichts gemacht hättest wären wären am Sonntag dennoch 2-3 Kilo weg gewesen. Eine langfristige (Fett-)Gewichtsabnahme durch das Training wurde dir ja nicht abgesprochen - nur eben nicht die vollen 4 Kilo.


----------



## mikkael (11. Juni 2004)

Hi,
die "Renn-Maus-Tour" (ursprünglich geplant für den Happy-Kadaver) hat so nicht stattgefunden. Für das Zusammenkommen brauchen wir mehr Zeit und eine längerfristige Planung und und und.. 

Ich würde mich freuen, eine schöne Runde mit Euch zu fahren; an einem passenden Wochenende; vielleicht nach den Sommerferien, wenn die Hoch-Saison so fast vorbei ist, alle Ambitionen gesättigt und alle Süppchen gekocht sind. Ich sammele nun kräftig Streckenwissen und Höhenmeter, bis dahin werde ich schnell eine passende Tour zusammenstellen können!

Gefahren wurde gestern aber trotzdem: Dhünntalsperrentour 10.06... 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Timmi (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

mal wieder zum Thema.

Mein Stand:

94,5 KG
21% Körperfett will ich bis
nächste Woche noch unter 20%
bekommen mal wieder etwas mehr
fahren dann wird das schon.

650 Km dieses Jahr auch verbesserungs
fähig. Neue Laufräder sind dran jetzt macht
es richtig Spaß.

Grüße Tim


----------



## schaengel (30. Juni 2004)

Boah, watt is' datt hier still geworden!

Oder räkeln sich nun alle lieber mit ihren Astralkörperchen im Freibad?

Ich kann das leider nicht - zu schlechtes Wetter.

Was das "Idealgewicht§ betrifft, so steht dessen Erreichen erst einmal hinten an. Ich fahr' lieber Rad ohne dabei das Gefühl zu haben, kurz vor einem Schwächeanfall zu stehen. Ich denke im Herbst geht es dann wieder richtig los, d.h. diesmal mit etwas mehr Geduld. Daneben nutze ich die Zeit für klitzekleine Verhaltensänderungen inkl. einer Art meditativem Training.

Bis denne


----------



## checky (30. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht ist Rennmaus auch geplatzt. 
    " ein Pfefferminzplättchen geht doch noch ..."


----------



## shemesh (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jungs und Girls,
wird Zeit, dass ich mich mal wieder zurück melde.
Mich hat die letzten 3 Wochen das GPS Fieber gepackt, und ich habe viel vor dem PC gesessen, bin über Bedienungsanleitungen geflogen, massenhaft Glimmstengel verbrannt, ein paar Geburtstagsfeten mitgefeiert, und das Radeln etwas vernachlässigt........gezwungendermaßen sozusagen.
Die erste Jahreshälfte habe ich nun mit 4085 km abgeschlossen und visiere nun weitere 5000 km für die nächste Jahreshälfte an.
Mein Gewicht liegt immer noch bei 77,8 kg mit etwas steigernder Tendenz, was an so leckeren Vollkornprinzenrollen liegt, an der meine Frau Gefallen gefunden hat, und die ich ihr in letzter Zeit immer weg gefressen habe.   
Das hat jetzt ein Ende!!!!!!! Auch wegen meiner Zähne, die ich dann sehr spät in der Nacht damit zugekleistert habe. Wer putzt denn nach so einem ekeligen Hochgenuß mit schnöder Zahnpasta den Kram weg? Der Speichelfluß sollte reichen und überhaupt.....die Story mit dem Schuster und seinen Leisten und so.......   
Gestern hatte ich Notdienst und konnte daher meine geliebte KKK Trainingsrunde nicht mitfahren. Da kein Schwein während der Sprechstunde kam, habe ich meine Oberschenkel mit Kniebeugen geärgert bis sie gezittert haben.
Heute war bei uns rheinischer Radwandertag, weshalb ich mich heute morgen kurz an den PC gesetzt habe und, in der Absicht mit auf die andere Rheinseite zu verpissen, eine Tour rund um Ratingen gezogen habe, die schon in der Planung 60 km war. Eigentlich sollte es locker werden (wegen meiner armen gebeutelten Oberschenkel), aber mit GPS ungeht man natürlich alle Ortschaften. Und so mußte ich mich, beladen mit Rucksack, einige ganz nette Steigungen hinaufarbeiten und befand mich die meiste Zeit im Wald und in der Pampa.
Inzwischen habe ich mir als Tourenrad ein Trek 6700 zugelegt, von dem ich ganz angetan bin. Ist mein erstes Hardtail, und ich muß sagen, das fährt sich viel besser als so eine FS Sänfte. Der Bontrager-Sattel ist zwar sehr stark gepolstert, aber mein Hintern findet den oberaffengeil.
Für die Zukunft habe ich mir natürlich vorgenommen, weiter Fett zu reduzieren und Muckies aufzunauen, mehr Wegpunkte zu setzen, mich von den Prinzenrollen nicht mehr beeinflussen zu lassen und das Programm etwas extensiever anzugehen.
Grüße euch alle ganz hertlich und verbleibe mit ziemlich platten Beinen, einen "Ruhetag" für morgen erwartend, im wind- und regengebeutelten Meerbusch, was mir ganz schön auf den Sender geht.
Shem


----------



## mikkael (15. Juli 2004)

Tja, jeder meldet sich mal zurück.. 

Ich hoffe alle Rennmäuse liegen gewichtsmäßig im Plan! Wenn nicht, auch kein Problem, bei dem schei$$wetter wird eh keine Supersaison geben. Also: entweder zurück zu Ergometer, oder kauft euch eine zusätzliche Waschmaschine! Besser: Reisen buchen! hehe..  

Bei mir läuft alles so wie geplant, auch kilometermäßig habe ich zulegen können. Kilomäßig läuft's erfreulich konstant bei 85, nicht mehr aber nicht weniger. 

Nur mit dem Puls komme ich nicht so ganz zurecht:
Beim Ergometer (in meiner wilden Abnehmen-Phase) habe ich immer mit der Stufe 3 angefangen, nach 10 Minuten Warm-Up @ 120er Puls habe ich auf Stufe 5-6 erhöht (130er Puls) nach ca. einer Stunde wieder runter auf 4 und dann zum Schluss zurück auf 3. Speed um die 30-28 km/h, dabei war es immer um 800-1000 Kcal @ 128-130 Puls mit 50% Fettanteil.

Gestern, nach 2 Monaten Ergometer-Pause, musste ich wieder ran (aufgrund des anhaltenden wunderschönen Wetters ): die ersten 10-20 Minuten bei der *Stufe 10* (das ist die höchste!!!) verbringen um überhaupt den Puls auf 110-120 bringen zu können, danach die ganze Stunde weiterhin bei Stufe 10, bis auf die letzten 5-10 Minuten @ Stufe 8 (Av-Puls war mit Mühe 121). Soll ich das Ding jetzt wegschmeissen?

Klar ich bin jetzt viel besser beinander (2500 kilometer schon in diesem Jahr, jede Woche mehrere anspruchsvolle Touren usw) aber trotzdem muss ich doch mit dem Ergometer unbeschwert GA1 trainieren können, oder?

Ansonsten beim Biken oder beim Joggen ist der Puls absolut im normalen Bereich. Ich glaube das Gerät ist kaputt..

Ich wünsche allen wunderschöne "Sommer"-Tage (das ist so etwas um die 18°C  ), wahrscheinlich aber in einem anderen Land, irgendwo in Süden, in Deutschland wird wohl nix! hehe 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Seiffer (15. Juli 2004)

Scheiß Jahr...

Erst beschissenes Wetter, dann (jetzt akut) krankheitsbedingte Pause, also immer noch 82 Kilo...

*kotz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (15. Juli 2004)

Hi leute bei mir hat sich diesen Monat noch
nix getan immer noch bei 94 KG   
da das Wetter einfach zu ******* ist.

Am Wochenende soll es ja etwas besser
werden da werd ich mal wieder etwas
fahren mit meiner Freundin.

Grüße Tim


----------



## schaengel (16. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...Soll ich das Ding jetzt wegschmeissen?



Ne, nich' wegschmeissen. Niedrigere Pulswerte auf'm Ergometer sind völlig normal. Das war bei mir auch so und wurde mir von einem Experten bestätigt. Ich mußte früher auch mächtig kurbeln, um auf meine von der Straße gewohnten Werte zu kommen. Daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht so sehr auf den Puls achten als vielmehr auf das reine Belastungsgefühl.

Ich hab' mein Ergometer im Januar verkauft, da ich lieber draußen fahre - auch im Winter, wenn es nur irgendwie möglich ist. Allerdings konnte ich da noch nicht ahnen, wie verregnet dieser Sommer würde. Als ich vorgestern von einer Geschäftsreise zurück nach Hause war, hatte ich den sehnlichsten Wunsch, mich mit einem heissen Kakao in einer Decke eingehüllt auf die Couch zu legen. Und das im Hochsommer!


----------



## thomasbln (16. Juli 2004)

Wenn ihr euren Puls nicht hochbekommt - und das bei einer Diät - ist es durchaus möglich, das die Glykogenspeicher leer sind und der Körper dann sozusagen auf Sparflamme fährt und somit keinen höheren Puls "zulässt"!


----------



## marwed (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Wie schön, der Rennmaus-Thread geht weiter! Ich habe ja auch lange nicht mehr geschrieben, will ich aber gleich nachholen. Ein kurzer Zwischenstand von mir (wie immer fast am Thema vorbei und mit weiten Ausschweifungen):

Die schlechte Nachricht zuerst: gewichtsmäßig leider keine Verbesserung. Ich esse anscheinend einfach zu viel.

Die guten Nachrichten: Den MTB-Fahrumfang habe ich weiter ausgebaut. Obwohl das Wetter ja zur Zeit ein schlechter Witz ist (man sagte mir, wir hätten Mitte Juli und es sei Sommer) nutze ich die Gelegenheit für kleine und große Touren. Ja, gut, ich gebe es zu: total verschlammt und matschbesudelt nach Hause zu kommen, macht mir Spaß! Ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mir gefällt's. Meistens dreimal die Woche Touren zwischen 30 und 60 km. Inzwischen 1513 dokumentierte Kilometer insgesamt mit dem MTB. Letzte Tour vorgestern: 4h:12m hier über kleine Feld- und Wirtschaftswege, die letzte Stunde in Wolkenbruch geraten, weitergekurbelt, ein Ehepaar, dass mehr schlecht als recht mit seinen Rädern unter eine Baumreihe Schutz suchte, hat auch nur komisch gegrinst, als ich vorübergeradelt bin... Macht Spaß, ist aber auch natürlich zusätzlicher Aufwand (Reinigung) und Verschleiß (Schaltung, Lager), aber was soll's. 

@mikkael: Ich habe mich also für die Waschmaschinenlösung entschieden. ;-) Im Fitnessstudio wo ich Kraftraing mache, gibt es zwar auch Ergometer, aber einerseits ist dieser Sitz von den Dingern irgendwie nicht für meinen Arsch gemacht (sieht zwar sehr breit und bequem aus, aber ich kann da wirklich nicht länger als eine Viertelstunde drauf sitzen), andererseits finde ich dort auf dem Fleck zu strampeln wirklich soooowas von langweilig. Zu den erwähnten Ergometerstufenproblemen kann ich Dir leider nichts stichhaltiges sagen, tut mir leid.

@schaengel: Zum Thema Winterfahren. Weisst Du, worauf ich mich schon richtig, wirklich mit ganzem Herzen, freue? Darauf, im Winter wenn es das erste mal richtig schneit, schön warm eingemummelt mit dem MTB auf knirschenden weissen Schnee zu fahren. Auf kleinen einsamen Wegen und durch den Wald. Über mir der klare blaue Himmel, ein paar Zweige entlang des Weges, schneebehangen. Kalte Hände, kalte Nase, Atem kondensierend. Weiterfahren. Keuchend durch den schweren Schnee, Schaltung verklebt, Bremse schleift, aber glücklich. Heisse Badewanne wartet. Äh, wo war ich? Ach ja, Rennmausthread. 

Ich hatte ja - wie berichtet - eine kleine, hm, sagen wir mal, motivationstechnische Laufpause eingelegt; da bin ich jetzt drüber weg. Nachdem ich ja bereits Wochen/Monaten wieder langsam angefangen hatte, und wieder die ganze Härte in Form von Blasen und Druckstellen an den Füßen erleben durfte, habe ich mich nochmal beraten lassen, und nun ein Paar Laufschuhe in extrabreiter Ausführung. Hervorragend kann ich nur sagen! Keine Blasen, kein Scheuern, nichts. Hätte ich das nur früher mal gewußt, dass mir sowas nützt. Trotzdem stelle ich fest, dass ich doch etliche Körner gelassen habe. Kreislaufmäßig ist auch beim Laufen alles im "grünen Bereich", aber muskulär spüre ich doch die untätige Zeit sehr deutlich. Laufen ist eben doch was anderes als Radfahren. 

marwed


----------



## mikkael (16. Juli 2004)

Jetzt mal ganz naiv gefragt: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Ergometer und dem Spinning-Gerät im Studio?

VG Mikkael


----------



## marwed (16. Juli 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ganz naiv gefragt: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Ergometer und dem Spinning-Gerät im Studio?


Das Ergometer hat einen Freilauf. Das Spinninggerät AFAIK nicht (fixed)

marwed


----------



## schaengel (19. Juli 2004)

marwed schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Winterfahren. Weisst Du, worauf ich mich schon richtig, wirklich mit ganzem Herzen, freue? Darauf, im Winter wenn es das erste mal richtig schneit, schön warm eingemummelt mit dem MTB auf knirschenden weissen Schnee zu fahren. Auf kleinen einsamen Wegen und durch den Wald. Über mir der klare blaue Himmel, ein paar Zweige entlang des Weges, schneebehangen. Kalte Hände, kalte Nase, Atem kondensierend. Weiterfahren. Keuchend durch den schweren Schnee, Schaltung verklebt, Bremse schleift, aber glücklich. Heisse Badewanne wartet...



Träum... Wo wohnst Du denn? Bei uns gibt's meist nur Schneematschwinter. Um diese Idylle zu finden, müßte ich in den Harz fahren.

Aber im Prinzip hast Du recht. Solange einem keine orkanartige Winde den Regen waagerecht ins gesicht schleudern, kann man mit den richtigen Klamotten immer fahren - aber bitte nicht im Sommer!


----------



## Fietser (19. Juli 2004)

Na gut... da der Rennmaus-Thread anscheinend wiederbelebt ist...hier mein aktueller 'Zwischenstand'. Ziel von 85 kg (+/- 1kg) vor knapp 2 Wochen erreicht.   

Fietser


----------



## mikkael (20. August 2004)

Nur ein kurzer Zwischenbescheid: Ich fahre an dem kommenden Samstag unsere geplante Rennmaus-Runde getarnt als die 'Neanderthalrunde'..

Sommer gab's dieses Jahr nicht, es ist jetzt Herbst und Winter kommt bestimmt. Auf das 'deutsche Sauwetter' ist immer Verlaß! Und nun: Aufpassen ist angesagt; Trainingspläne raus aus der Schublade, Waage justieren, Ergometer ölen! 



Schöne Grüsse!

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shemesh (20. August 2004)

OK,
ich verzichte morgen mal auf meine RR-Gruppenrunde und komme nach Hilden.
Bin mal gespannt, was die MTBler so fahren.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## aloop (20. August 2004)

km 4800
höhenmeter 106000

gewicht 63kg

körperfett 6%


form : super...


----------



## mikkael (23. August 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt, was die MTBler so fahren.



@shem
Danke fürs Kommen! Ich hoffe es war keine Enttäuschung trotz des unangenehmen Wetters. So bald das Wetter einigermassen besser wird, holen wir den Rest nach! 

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (23. August 2004)

Hallo Mikka,
eine Enttäuschung war es sicher nicht.
Ich habe vielmehr jetzt eine konkretere Vorstellung und habe gestern direkt ein bissel in die richtige Richtung geübt.
Thanks an alle Teilnehmer vom Samstag. Das war eine kameradschaftliche, nette und faire Truppe.
Shem


----------



## mikkael (25. August 2004)

@shem
Du hast mir am Samstag gesagt (oder bei mir ist es so), dass die -geringer gewordene- KF-Anteil zwar visuell sichtbar wäre aber sich auf der Waage nicht (zumindest gefühlsmäßig) nicht weiderspiegelt. Zur Zeit habe ich um die ~16% KF (laut Waage), es war aber auch Anfang Mai so; seitdem habe ich aber einiges abgenommen. Zweitens, es ist nicht merkwürdig (und unschön), trotz regelmäßiges (und kontrolliertes) Training, dass sich die Fette primär und überwiegend im Bauchbereich sammelt (öfters denke ich die ganze 16% ist im Bauch!?!). Die 'Ringe' habe ich -gott sei Dank- nicht mehr, aber ich will den 'Rest' weghaben, was von all den Jahren übrig geblieben ist.

Ich habe versucht, mit Krafttraining (Crunches, Push-ups auch mit Gewichten usw.) Muskeln aufzubauen. Ich mach' das höchstens 1-2 Woche/n kontinuerlich, danach höre ich aber auf.

Jetzt ganz naiv gefragt: Es ist ja im Endeffekt egal wie die 'Fette' verbrannt werden, oder? Wenn KF (durch Training) sinkt, verschwinden die automatisch? Also, kein Unterschied zwischen Joggen/Biken/Ausdauertraining und Krafttraining was die 'Fettverbrennung' angeht (völlig unabhängig von der Effektivität)? Oder muß man das Ausdauertraining UNBEDINGT mit Krafttraining ergänzen um in 'lokalen Bereichen' gezielt Fett abzubauen?

 

VG Mikkael


----------



## marwed (25. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe versucht, mit Krafttraining (Crunches, Push-ups auch mit Gewichten usw.) Muskeln aufzubauen. Ich mach' das höchstens 1-2 Woche/n kontinuerlich, danach höre ich aber auf.
> Jetzt ganz naiv gefragt: Es ist ja im Endeffekt egal wie die 'Fette' verbrannt werden, oder? Wenn KF (durch Training) sinkt, verschwinden die automatisch? Also, kein Unterschied zwischen Joggen/Biken/Ausdauertraining und Krafttraining was die 'Fettverbrennung' angeht (völlig unabhängig von der Effektivität)? Oder muß man das Ausdauertraining UNBEDINGT mit Krafttraining ergänzen um in 'lokalen Bereichen' gezielt Fett abzubauen?



Hallo mikkael!

Dein Körper verringert genau an den Stellen seine Fettpolster, wo es ihm gerade in den Kram passt. Auch die Art der sportlichen Betätigung ändert daran nichts. Selektiver - also z.B. durch die Auswahl einer bestimmten Übung gesteuerter - Fettabbau funktioniert nicht.
Beim gezielten Krafttraining im Bauchbereich ergibt sich dazu die (optische) Problematik, dass durch Muskelaufbau durch gezielte Übungen der Bauch sich optisch weiter verdicken kann, da die dickeren Muskeln das Fett weiter nach außen drücken. 

Grüße

marwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (25. August 2004)

marwed schrieb:
			
		

> Beim gezielten Krafttraining im Bauchbereich ergibt sich dazu die (optische) Problematik, dass durch Muskelaufbau durch gezielte Übungen der Bauch sich optisch weiter verdicken kann, da die dickeren Muskeln das Fett weiter nach außen drücken.


Tja, das bedeutet, so wie's verstehe: KF-Anteil soll so oder so runter, egal ob gezieltes Krafttraining oder nicht.



			
				marwed schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Körper verringert genau an den Stellen seine Fettpolster, wo es ihm gerade in den Kram passt.


Okay. Dann eine weitere Frage? Soll man mit dem 'gezielten' Muskel- bzw. Krafttraining erst dann beginnen, wenn eine bestimmte Prozentzahl (KF-Anteil) errreicht wird?

VG Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (25. August 2004)

Hallo Mikka,
also jeder hat so seine persönlichen Fettproblemzonen. Bei Männern ist das einmal der Bauch und die Lenden (Rettungsring) sowie der Nacken und die Arme über dem Trizeps.
Diese Fettdepots wachsen zuerst und geben auch erst am Ende ihr Fett weg.
Dazu kommt noch das viscerale Fett im Darmnetz, in der Leber und in der Muskulatur.
Beim Radler wird das Unterhautfettgewebe am Bein und Hintern schnell schmilzen.
Das Fett wird also sehr wohl regional abgebaut, gerade beim Ausdauersport.
Auf der anderen Seite wird sich aber auch das intramuskläre Fett erhöhen.
Es mag sein, dass dieses Fett die Fettwaage durcheinander bringt.
Dafür gibt es dann den Sportmodus, auf den man die Waage umstellen muss, weil sie sonst zu viel anzeigt.
Bei mir landet jede überschüssige kcal direkt (gehen sie nicht über Los!) in der Speckrolle am Bauch und in den Lenden und im Gesicht sieht man das auch sofort. Ist also völlig normal.
Auch scheint es normal zu sein, dass die Fettwaage ein zu geringes Rohgewicht suggeriert, so als würde man trotz Leistungs- und Kraftzuwachs überhaupt keinen Muskelzuwachs verzeichnen.
Also lass dich davon mal nicht irritieren.

2.) Kraftsport:
Ich würde den Kraftsport nicht erst beginnen, wenn du abgemagert bist, sondern jetzt beginnen, wo du dein Defizit abbauen kannst.
Ich möchte auch ab Oktober vermehrt KS machen.
Dann werden 500km Biken in der Woche ausreichen müssen. Laufen werde ich wieder beginnen und wesentlich mehr radspezifischen KS machen.
Vielleicht auch Schwimmen. Unspez. KS mache ich sowieso das ganze Jahr durch. Alleine wegen des Rückens und so.
Ein bissel Gewichtszunahme muß man in so einer Periode u.U. sogar in Kauf nehmen. Das gehört auch zum Training. (Regeneration)

Zum Thread:
Ich habe am Sonntag, nach unserer Runde, noch 21km MTB Training gemacht. U.a. Sprünge über ein Hindernis. Das gab ganz netten Muskelkater.
Am Montag, Dienstag und auch heute habe ich kein Rad mehr angeschaut.
Dafür habe ich gefressen, das mir schlecht wurde.
Mein Ruhepuls ist plötzlich zu hoch, ich fühle mich wie ausgekotzt, depressiv und bin voller Schuldgefühle wegen der Pause.
Ich mache dennoch mal ne richtig faule Woche zur Erholung der Muskeln, die ich jetzt über 2 Monate auf einer Gradwanderung zum Übertraining belastet habe. Vielleicht ist dieser sch&%$ Zustand im Mom. die zwangsläufige Folge.
Im September werde ich noch mal viele km abspulen und dann folgt Mitte Oktober eine 2 wöchige "Leckt mich am Ar...." Periode.
Da suche ich mir dann ne Muckibude, die entsprechene Geräte hat.
Beinbeuger, Ad- und Abduktoren, und ne richtig fiese Bauchkiste brauche ich.

Auf dem Ergo werde ich auch vermehrt KT machen und bei schönem Wetter lockere GA1 Touren in der Natur fahren bis mir der Ar.... abfriert.

Auch werde ich wieder 2 u.U. sogar 3 echte Ruhetage einbauen, wo ich NULL mache. 

Im Moment fühle ich mich wegen der kleinen Pause wie ein Alki, der nach langer Abstinez wieder zur Pulle gegriffen hat. Finde ich interessant und merkwürdig zugleich, was da in mir z.Zt. abgeht.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (25. August 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werden 500km Biken in der Woche ausreichen müssen.


 Tja, dann muß ich wohl den jetztigen Umfang drastisch reduzieren!  



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am Sonntag, nach unserer Runde, noch 21km MTB Training gemacht.


 Ich habe 16 km gejoggt: jede Menge Strafrunden absolviert! 



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Ruhepuls ist plötzlich zu hoch, ich fühle mich wie ausgekotzt, depressiv und bin voller Schuldgefühle wegen der Pause.


 Bei mir liegt es zur Zeit bei etwa 45-48. Ist es hoch?



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde den Kraftsport nicht erst beginnen, wenn du abgemagert bist, sondern jetzt beginnen, wo du dein Defizit abbauen kannst.


 Hmm, das ist ne Empfehlung! Ich hol' mir sofort so eine tolle Zeitschrift wie  'Men's Health' oder ähnl. und finde heraus, wie der Typ auf'm Cover es hinkriegen binnen '4 Wochen und so nebenher' solch Bäuchleinchen zuzulegen. Schade, daß hier nie solche aufmunternde "vorher" und "nachher" Photos gibt! 



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> also jeder hat so seine persönlichen Fettproblemzonen


 Tja, *das* kannst du laut sagen, aber bitte nicht sehr laut! 



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bissel Gewichtszunahme muß man in so einer Periode u.U. sogar in Kauf nehmen. Das gehört auch zum Training. (Regeneration)


Nix da! Ich hole mir demnächst ne 'Hammerlampe' und bike ungehindert meine Waldrunden (auch in der Nacht), bis ein Naturschützer mich endgültig einsperrt! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## marwed (25. August 2004)

Hallo mikkael!


			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Dann eine weitere Frage? Soll man mit dem 'gezielten' Muskel- bzw. Krafttraining erst dann beginnen, wenn eine bestimmte Prozentzahl (KF-Anteil) errreicht wird?


Ich sehe keinen rationalen Grund abzuwarten bis ein bestimmter Körperfettanteil erreicht ist. Fang an!

Grüße

marwed


----------



## shemesh (25. August 2004)

Sorry,....wie peinlich,..... ich meinte natürlich 500 km im Monat.
shem


----------



## marwed (25. August 2004)

Hallo shemesh!



			
				shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Fettdepots wachsen zuerst und geben auch erst am Ende ihr Fett weg.
> Dazu kommt noch das viscerale Fett im Darmnetz, in der Leber und in der Muskulatur. Beim Radler wird das Unterhautfettgewebe am Bein und Hintern schnell schmilzen. Das Fett wird also sehr wohl regional abgebaut, gerade beim Ausdauersport.


Natürlich wird das Fett in diesem Sinne regional abgebaut, mikkaels Frage ging ja soweit ich recht verstanden habe ja aber dahingehend, ob sich die Region gezielt und signifikant hinsichtlich des Fettabbaus beeinflussen lässt. Und da sage ich klar nein, der Körper sucht sich die Region autonom aus. 
Dass aufgrund der Bauweise oder Genetik des Menschen regelmäßig einige Regionen zuerst dran sind und manche später (beim Mann in der Regel der Bauch, bei der Frau eher Oberschenkel/Hüfte/Po) ist natürlich unbestritten. 
Was man natürlich durch ein lokales Training erreichen kann, und was Du bzw. mikkael als Radfahrer oder Läufer ja auch sicherlich festgestellt habt, ist z.B. eine regionale Straffung des Gewebes oder der Haut an den bewegten Extremitäten.

Grüße

marwed


----------



## mikkael (26. August 2004)

Marwed hat es richtig erfasst..

Jetzt eine weitere Frage: Seit kurzem habe ich *eine neue Polar Uhr *. Ich hatte die M21 (Einsteiger-Version), jetzt die Profi-Variante (725) mit Software (Polar Precision Performance) usw..

Bis letzter Woche war der durchschnittliche wöchentliche Trainingsumfang bei mir um die 6.000 bis 10.000 Kcal/ mind. 4 Einheiten pro Woche, dabei um die 600-800 Kcal/Std durchschnittlich. Seit Montag jedoch zeigt die neue Uhr nur 360-400 Kcal/Std. bei gleicher Intensität wie immer (ich hau' doch immer rein ).

Wie ist das bitte möglich?  

Die Benutzerdaten sind korrekt, auch die durchschnittliche HFs sind in Ordnung. Heute, zum Beispiel, war ich 2+ Stunden unterwegs (580 HM, 25 km) und habe laut Polar insgesamt 949 Kcal. Bei dieser Runde (meine Hausrunde, ständig rauf und runter) hatte ich bisher noch nie unter 1400 Kcal gehabt.

Also Verunsicherung macht sich hier breit! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Timmi (26. August 2004)

Hey Jungs,

ich hab mich ja hier ewig nicht gemeldet. Also ich liege jetzt
bei 93-95 KG das wechselt immer mal die Waage ist aber auch
Rotz. Ich habe etwas unter 20% Körperfett das möchte ich bis
Junu 2005 auf 15% verringern denke das ich das Schaffe im März
hatte ich 24,5% und so hart trainiert wie ihr beiden hab ich sicherlich
nicht. Sind grade mal 1250 KM Rad bis jetzt geworden. Ich habe
mir aber vorgenommen den Winter durch zu fahren wenn es auch
nur 1x die Woche wird. Zusätzlich werde ich mir ne Rudermaschine
kaufen ne gute in Studio Qualität. Mein Essen hab ich auch
absolut nicht umgestellt was eventuel ein Fehler ist
warscheinlich wäre ich dann schon näher an meinem Ziel.   

Meine Kondition und Können auf dem Rad haben sicher sehr
verbessert ich fühle mich auch einfach leichter und schneller.

Im Winter werde ich wohl etwas auf die Ernährung achten wenn
ich nicht mehr 3x die Woche aufs Rad kann sonst kommen
die Polster schneller wieder als man gucken kann   

Grüße Tim


----------



## marwed (26. August 2004)

Hallo mikkael!



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt die Profi-Variante (725) mit Software (Polar Precision Performance) usw..


Männer brauchen Spielzeuge, nicht wahr? Naja, geht mir nicht anders. Für eine glückliche Kindheit ist es nie zu spät... ;-)



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> 600-800 Kcal/Std durchschnittlich. Seit Montag jedoch zeigt die neue Uhr nur 360-400 Kcal/Std. bei gleicher Intensität wie immer (ich hau' doch immer rein ). Wie ist das bitte möglich?
> Die Benutzerdaten sind korrekt,



Naja, genaugenommen muss man zwischen drei (!) ermittelten Energieverbräuchen unterscheiden: alte Pulsuhr, 725 in der Uhr ermittelt, 725 in PPP ermittelt. Die beiden letzteren können sich nämlich leicht unterscheiden (sagt auch Polar). Prüfe bitte zunächst nochmal ob Du wirklich sowohl in der Uhr als auch im Programm die gleichen Personenparameter gespeichert hast. Falls das der Fall ist, und sich die Werte zwischen alter Polar und neuer 725 immer noch so stark unterscheiden (Faktor zwei immerhin!), würde ich ruhig mal Polar kontaktieren (mit anderen Worten: ich kann mir diese Differenz bzw. diese niedrigen Werte auch nicht erklären). Ich habe zum Vergleich gerade nochmal ins Trainingstagebuch geschaut: eine Stunde MTB sind bei mir ca. 600-700 kcal, eine Stunde laufen geht erst bei ca. 900 kcal los. 360-400 kcal/h klingt für mich eher nach "gemütlich rollen". Mit welchem Durchschnittspuls/%HFmax absolvierst Du eine solche Tour normalerweise?

Grüße

marwed


----------



## Rune Roxx (26. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt eine weitere Frage: Seit kurzem habe ich *eine neue Polar Uhr *. Ich hatte die M21 (Einsteiger-Version), jetzt die Profi-Variante (725) mit Software (Polar Precision Performance) usw..
> 
> Bis letzter Woche war der durchschnittliche wöchentliche Trainingsumfang bei mir um die 6.000 bis 10.000 Kcal/ mind. 4 Einheiten pro Woche, dabei um die 600-800 Kcal/Std durchschnittlich. Seit Montag jedoch zeigt die neue Uhr nur 360-400 Kcal/Std. bei gleicher Intensität wie immer (ich hau' doch immer rein ).
> 
> ...



Die 7er Serie von Polar bezieht deinen VO2-MAX-Wert in die Berechnung des kcal-Verbrauchs mit ein. Damit ist der Polar als einziger HF-Messer in der Lage, den Kalorienverbrauch halbwegs genau zu ermitteln. Den VO2-MAX-Wert bekommst du entweder über eine Leistungsdiagnostik oder (sehr viel ungenauer) über den integrierten Fitness-Test. 

Das Ergebnis des Fitnesstests ist allerdings zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil durch die Einstellung im Menü "Activity" determiniert. Ergo: top-Level liefert einen höheren Wert als min bei gleicher Varianz der Ruhe-HF (welche für den Test herangezogen wird).

Um auf deine Tour zurück zu kommen: 2 Stunden/25km/590hm ergäbe bei mir grob überschlagen (ohne deine Strecke zu kennen) wahrscheinlich einen Durchschnittspuls von 125-130 (also knapp über regenerativem Training bzw. unterer GA1-Bereich bei einer HFmax von 209 und einer VO2max von 75-80). Das würde mich dann wohl so 800-1000 kcal kosten (allerdings wiege ich auch nur 65kg). Nur so als Richtwert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (27. August 2004)

marwed schrieb:
			
		

> Männer brauchen Spielzeuge, nicht wahr? Naja, geht mir nicht anders. Für eine glückliche Kindheit ist es nie zu spät...


Wohl wahr, absolut zutreffend!   
Das Kind wird immer glücklicher! hehe!  



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Die 7er Serie von Polar bezieht deinen VO2-MAX-Wert in die Berechnung des kcal-Verbrauchs mit ein. Damit ist der Polar als einziger HF-Messer in der Lage, den Kalorienverbrauch halbwegs genau zu ermitteln. Den VO2-MAX-Wert bekommst du entweder über eine Leistungsdiagnostik oder (sehr viel ungenauer) über den integrierten Fitness-Test.


Ok, Rune Roxx, super Hinweis! 
Unabhängig von Deinem Hinweis habe ich heute früh den Fitness-Test von Polar durchgeführt (bei 'high activity'-Einstellung hatte ich einen Wert von 54 = VO2max). Danach 'musste' ich natürlich joggen! 

Ergebnis: Exakt 1 Stunde Joggen, Tempo locker = 725 Kcal. Ich glaube, dieser Wert ist jetzt realistisch(er)!



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Um auf deine Tour zurück zu kommen: 2 Stunden/25km/590hm ergäbe bei mir grob überschlagen (ohne deine Strecke zu kennen) wahrscheinlich einen Durchschnittspuls von 125-130 (also knapp über regenerativem Training bzw. unterer GA1-Bereich bei einer HFmax von 209 und einer VO2max von 75-80). Das würde mich dann wohl so 800-1000 kcal kosten (allerdings wiege ich auch nur 65kg). Nur so als Richtwert...


Meine Hausrunde kostet mich im normalen Fall um die 1200 Kcal @ ~140 HF-Durchschnitt. Gestern war es 2:03 Std. / 949 Kcal / 587 HM. Ich wiege zur Zeit 84 Kg. Da stimmt was nicht.

Nach Deiner Erklärung könnte die VO2-Geschichte die Ursache sein, da die voreingestellte Wert war anders als nach dem Fitness-Test. Es überrascht mich jedoch, dass der Fitneß-Test -nach Deiner Meinung- so ungenau sein soll.

@Marwed
Die Werte habe ich von der Uhr in die Software übernommen, bevor ich überhaupt etwas gemacht habe. Dadurch ist die 'Sync-Problematik' ausgeschlossen.

Die Teile für diverse Bike-Messungen (Speed usw.) habe ich noch nicht montiert, auch die Höhenmeter, Termometer usw. Funktionen habe ich noch nicht aktiviert. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit diesen Funktionen?

Obwohl ich die Polar-Software sehr gut finde, geht mit dadurch jetzt das ganze Jahr verloren. Ich habe meine Trainings-Daten immer im Web bei 'Polar personal Trainer' erfasst, vielleicht gibt es ne Möglichkeit diese zu übernehmen?

Mit dem Krafttraining möchte ich nächste Woche beginnen, Jungs!

Apropos (frohes) Joggen (im Sommer): Wir haben doch immer noch August hier im Lande, nicht wahr? 
Heute früh war's *9 Grad*! :kotz:

VG Mikkael


----------



## shemesh (27. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben doch immer noch August hier im Lande, nicht wahr?
> Heute früh war's *9 Grad*! :kotz:
> 
> VG Mikkael



Bei mir ist irgendwie schon November.
Visuell und emotional.
One week.......no sports.
Ich fühle mich ausgelaugt und hoffe auf einen angenehmen September.

Gruss!
Shem


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig von Deinem Hinweis habe ich heute früh den Fitness-Test von Polar durchgeführt (bei 'high activity'-Einstellung hatte ich einen Wert von 54 = VO2max). Danach 'musste' ich natürlich joggen!



Hey, ach was... soooo schlecht ist das doch gar nicht



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teile für diverse Bike-Messungen (Speed usw.) habe ich noch nicht montiert, auch die Höhenmeter, Termometer usw. Funktionen habe ich noch nicht aktiviert. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit diesen Funktionen?



Ja, ich habe einige Erfahrung mit Polar. Das Gute vorweg: sie liefern dir innerhalb einer Woche ein Austauschgerät.

Der Rest ist durchweg negativ:
- Zuverlässigkeit eines Baumarktrads
- Gewicht einer Wanduhr
- Preis völlig überzogen; jeder Speedsensor (Zweitbike, Drittbike, ...), IR-Sensor, Trittfrequenzmesser... kostet extra - und zwar massig. Bei Sigma sind das 5 EUR - bei Polar 30.
- das Teil ist nur noch hässlich (subjektiv), insbesondere der Speedsensor erzeugt regelmäßig Brechreiz an meinen ansonsten sehr schlicht gehaltenen Bikes
- die Polarsoftware ist außer überflüssig noch... äh, nichts.
- das Gerät für "Profisportler" ist leider nicht Regenfahrttauglich; gibt die Wasserdichtigkeit nicht zufällig gerade mal klein bei sammelt sich Dreck unter dem roten Button -> Uhr zum Uhrmacher oder einschicken...
- Batterien im Brustgurt lassen sich nicht austauschen
- Bei einer Tourunterbrechung von 30:01 Minuten bricht der Eimer die Aufzeichnung ab.
- Speicherkapazität beträgt 11 Stunden. Wie teuer ist Speicherplatz 2004 noch mal?
- der Höhenmesser liefert Werte die bis zu 50% auseinander liegen (zugegeben, recht selten; meistens relativ exakt)

Ich könnte mich ewig aufregen...

Ich war kurz davor auf Sigma BC800 und Polar A3 AUFZURÜSTEN (hab das Zeug sogar schon hier).


----------



## sms (29. August 2004)

Wieviel wiegt eigentlich RennMaus jetzt?


----------



## mikkael (30. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, ach was... soooo schlecht ist das doch gar nicht!


tja, man at work! 



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rest ist durchweg negativ:


Oh waja.. Hier muss ich noch Erfahrung sammeln, um mir einen Urtail erlauben zu können. Ich habe nicht einmal alles montiert. 

Nur kurz zu den Neuheiten: Die Batterien beim Wearlink lassen sich umtauschen, der Gurt ist viel angenehmer jetzt. Die Software ist okay, vor allem die Infrarot-Geschichte ist absolut geil.

VG Mikkael


----------



## xp424 (31. August 2004)

Hoppla... was lese ich denn hier? 
Es fahren tatsächlich Leutz in Hilden und Umgebung? Dachte da wäre ich fast alleine... nuja.  
Das Thema ist gut, abnehmen wollen wir doch alle irgendwie. Und ich muss schon sagen, mit welchem Aufwand das hier zum Teil betrieben wird..  alle Achtung    da hätte ich keinen Nerv zu.

Habe jetzt in 10 Wochen auch abgespeckt. Die Kilos kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich das alles nicht nachgehalten habe. Hatte mehr damit zu tun nach dem sch... "Pfeifferschen Drüsenfieber" wieder irgendwie fit zu werden. 

Das Abnehmen kam bei mir allerdings irgendwie auch von alleine und im Schlaf. Lediglich Radeln und Krafttraining, dann wird das schon.   

Finden hier regelmäßig Treffen zum Radeln im Neandertal oder so statt?

Gruß André


----------



## mikkael (2. September 2004)

*Neanderthal-Tour am Samstag (04.09.)*
Hier die '2. Auflage der Neanderthal-Runde' für den kommenden Samstag. Es wird ca. 60 km und um die 1200 HM werden inklusive aller Anstiege und Sehenswürdigkeiten.. Startzeit um 13.00 Uhr. 

Tourenbeschreibung findet ihr in der Fahrgemeinschaft!

Hier der Treffpunkt, die Streckenführung sowie das Tourprofil.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Cambino (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo erst mal.

Ich muss schon sagen das was ihr geleistet habt ist wahnsinn. 
Applause also von meiner Seite.

Ich habe mir, dank diesen Threads, auch vorgenommen abzunehmen. Besser gesagt ich nehme schon ab und eure posts haben mich nur bestätigt.

Nun zu mir: Ich hatte mal ein stolzes Gewicht von 82 kg bei einer Körpergröße von 1,92 metern. Da habe ich noch Handball gespielt und bin jede Woche mindestens 100 km Fahrrad gefahren. Aber dann kam min Verhängniss, die Bundeswehr. Nicht nur, das ich dort bei der "Lust"waffe war, nein ich hatte dann auch noch probleme mit dem Knie, das dann während der Zeit operiert wurde. Das Resultat war, das ich knapp 3 Monate Innendienst hatte und trotzdem das BW essen zu mir genommen habe. Das waren so ca 3000 Kcal/d (halt für die Kämpfende Truppe). Danach war ich dann auf sage und schreibe 95 kg.

Naja, aber alles geht ja mal vorbei und ich wollte dann wieder anfangen Handball zu spielen, da meine damalige Freundin auch noch spielte. Dann habe ich festgestellt, das ich keinen Bock habe in der 3. Herren zu spielen (die spielten mehr Fußball als Handball), also hab ich das dann einfach gelassen. 

Das wäre ja nicht das schlimme, aber ich habe dann auch den Spaß am Fahrrad fahren verloren (wer weiß warum).

Naja, das resultat war halt, das ich ganz schnell auf meine 100 Kg zugerast bin.

Dann haben meine Freundin und ich uns getrennt. -> ich hatte mehr Zeit und hab wieder auf 90 kg abgenommen.

Aber der jojo effekt hat auch bei mir zugeschlagen (ich geh halt immer in Beziehungen so auf *grins*). Ich bin viel ins Fitnessstudio gegangen und hab dort erst mal knapp 7 kg an Muskelmasse zugenommen (aber leider nur 2 kg Fett verloren). Danach ging es bei mir rapide bergab (oder sollte ich besser sagen das Gewicht rapide Bergauf???)Ich hatte dann zu meiner Glanzzeit ein Gewicht montag morgens nach dem Aufstehen von 107 kg. (man muss dazu sagen, es sammelt sich nur am Bauch an.)

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das ich 1998 (kurz vor der Bundeswehr) noch 32-33 hosen getragen habe (mehr 33, da ich in 32 meine Oberschenkel nicht reinbekommen habe), wird mir ganz anders, jetzt trag ich 36 *schäm*.

Na ja, hab jetzt seit ca 3 Wochen meine Ernährung umgestellt.

Heißt für mich, das ich morgens müsli, mittags salat und abends rohkost zu mir nehme. Habe auch wieder angefangen zu Radeln (meine Hausstrecke momentan 20km und 300 HM).

Aber wie sollte es auch anders sein letzte woche ist mir dann eine Radlerin ins Rad gefahren und hat mir die Gabel und mein Vorderrad verbogen. (Das ist nur noch müll).

Na ja, aber ich lass mich dadurch nicht abschrecken und ziehe die Diät weiter durch. 

Da ich unter der Woche in Stuttgart bin, muss ich meine Radtouren aufs Wochenende verlegen, wenn ich in der "Heimat" bin. Im Augenblick hab ich so um die 102 kg (hab leider hier keine Waage) und will auf <90 kg kommen. Also machbar bis April 2005.

Ich hab da auch mal ein paar Fragen an euch.

1.) Wie genau ist eigentlich eine Waage mit Körperfettmessung? habe mal gehört das man die eigentlich in den Wind schießen kann. Hab ziemlich viel Hornhaut unter den Füßen, deshalb denke ich mal, das da was ganz anderes rauskommt, als wenn ich eine "Weiche" Fußsohle habe.

2.) Habt ihr eure Abnahme Diagramme in ein Tabelle eingetragen? wenn ja, was habt ihr alles eingetragen?

3.) Wie macht ihr eure Trainingsbilanz mit der Polar uhr? auch ein Exeltabelle?

Na ja, das war es fürs erste. Ich bin guter Hoffnung, das ich mein Ziel erreiche und hoffe natürlich das auch ihr eure Ziele erreicht.

Aber wie sagte einer von euch hier: "Der Weg ist das Ziel"

Das werde ich beherzigen und werde weiter berichten.

Gruß

Cambino


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2004)

@ Cambino

1. Körperfettwaagen geben höchstens einen persönlichen Trend über 
    mehrere Messungen an. Genauigkeit kannst Du nicht erwarten.
2. Erfolge sollte man ruhig dokumentieren (siehe Attachement).
3. Halte nur Trainingszeiten mit Randkommentaren (Kraftausdauer, GA, .. ) 
    fest.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (1. Oktober 2004)

Cambino schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Wie genau ist eigentlich eine Waage mit Körperfettmessung? habe mal gehört das man die eigentlich in den Wind schießen kann. Hab ziemlich viel Hornhaut unter den Füßen, deshalb denke ich mal, das da was ganz anderes rauskommt, als wenn ich eine "Weiche" Fußsohle habe.
> 
> 2.) Habt ihr eure Abnahme Diagramme in ein Tabelle eingetragen? wenn ja, was habt ihr alles eingetragen?
> 
> 3.) Wie macht ihr eure Trainingsbilanz mit der Polar uhr? auch ein Exeltabelle?



Hallo Cambino,

Herzlich Willkommen im Club! 

Zuallererst: Du hast die besten Voraussetzungen um 'sportlich' abzunehmen: Du warst mal Sportler, du kannst biken, du hast das Forum (und uns) gefunden, das Essen ist bereits umgestellt, du willst mehr tun und das allerwichtigste: du willst nicht schon morgen 10 kilo abgenommen haben!

Da ich ungefähr deine Grösse habe und als ich angefangen habe auch im grossen und ganzen dein aktuelles Gewicht hatte, bin ich absolut davon überzeugt, dass du bei unserer nächsten 'Rennmausrunde' (Anfang Mai 2005 irgendwo in Deutschland) dabei bist! 

Ich habe so eine Waage mit KF-Messung, es erzählt einem Geschichten à la Andersen! Als langfristige Richtlinie runter bis zu 18-15% KF ist es ok, hier wirst du eh den besten Beweis sowieso vor dem Spiegel haben! 

Eine Pulsuhr (Polar) ist ein absoluter Muß! Polar hat ein super Website (englisch) für Trainingmanagement: www.polarpersonaltrainer.com. Hier kannst du dein eigenes Trainingsplan erstellen, alle Daten eintragen, Charts erzeugen und und und..  Da alles aus einer Hand kommt, kommt man schneller zu recht als verschiedene Hersteller und Excel-Tabellen zu kombinieren.

Die Bikerelevanten Daten wie Höhenmeter, Kilometer usw kannst du in die Notizen eintragen. 

Wenn du eine Einsteigeruhr von Polar hast, ist dies die kostengünstige Alternative. Der Vorteil: Über das Internet kommst du jederzeit an deiner Daten heran, egal ob unterwegs oder daheim. Die teureren Uhren von Polar kommen mit einer Trainingssoftware, die allerdings für meinen Geschmack zu sehr kompliziert ist, vor allem für den Anfang.

Ansonsten ist es wichtig, -wie du hier gesehen hast- immer von den eigenen Fortschritten zu berichten und nicht reißen zu lassen. Es gibt immer wieder kurzfristige Rückschritte, Fressattacken, Entäuschungen usw, aber je länger man sich an den Trainingsplan hält desto weniger werden sie.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und viel Spaß beim Training!

Happy Trails!

Mikkael


----------



## Cambino (1. Oktober 2004)

@mikkael

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte, werde mich auf jeden Fall melden (wenn auch nicht jeden Tag). Aber wie gesagt, ich bin guter dinge und freue mich schon meinen Weg zu beschreiten.

Ich denke auch, das ich mir mit dem Forum auch noch einen zusätzlich anreiz gegeben habe um das ganze auch durchzuziehen.

Gruß Cambino


----------



## Timmi (1. Oktober 2004)

Moin Jungs,

so von mir gibts auch ein paar News mein Gewicht liegt immer noch bei 94
KG mein KF Anteil liegt ~20% deshalb habe ich mich nun entschlossen
mich in einem Fitnesscenter anzumelden am Montag habe ich einen
Termin im Goldsgym ich hoffe das trainer kann mich etwas unterstützen
ein Muskelbrocken will ich nicht werden aber der Speck muss runter ;-)

Grüße Tim


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Oktober 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Pulsuhr (Polar) ist ein absoluter Muß!



Quatsch. Jedes Mal, wenn ich meinen Brustgurt dabei habe, schwöre ich mir, das Ding bei der nächsten Gelegenheit an die Wand zu nageln. Selbst (oder gerade) bei Rennen finde ich's überflüssig.


----------



## mikkael (3. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch. Jedes Mal, wenn ich meinen Brustgurt dabei habe, schwöre ich mir, das Ding bei der nächsten Gelegenheit an die Wand zu nageln. Selbst (oder gerade) bei Rennen finde ich's überflüssig.


Wir reden hier über eine optimalen Pulsbereich fürs Training bzw. Abnehmen, Du redest über das _'Tragen im Rennen'_. 

Ääähm, da Du ja selbst auch für ein kleines 'Sonntagsründchen' komplett 'polar-ausgerüstet' (_ich tippe auf 725i mit Speedsensoren, Höhen- und Kilometermessung, Polar Precision Trainingssoftware sowie noch mehr schnickschnack_) unterwegs bist, kann es doch nicht sooooo schlimm sein, oder? 






Off-topic @ polar: Das mit dem Gurt kann unter Umständen stimmen, bei mir ist gab es nie Probleme. Es gibt neuerdings der neue 'Wearlink'-Gurt von Polar: Es ist besser; angenehmer zu tragen, waschbar und man kann die Batterien selber wechseln.

@timmi
Tolles Bike (yeti) was du da hast, Timmi! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Timmi (4. Oktober 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @timmi
> Tolles Bike (yeti) was du da hast, Timmi!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Danke Mikkael,

ich finde deins auch klasse ist doch das Fuel 95 oder?

Morgen hab ich erstmal ein probe Training ich hoffe
das Fitnessstudio ist gut und ich kann da etwas an
meiner Form arbeiten ;-)

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambino (4. Oktober 2004)

Na ja, das wochenende war ja von meiner seite nicht unbedingt von erfolg gekrönt, aber ich musste halt mal die Wasen besuchen (mit fast allen nebeneffekten).  

Aber was solls, ich arbeite weiterhin an meinem Ziel und seit gestern geht meine Ernährung wieder den Weg, den es gehen soll.

So langsam wünsche ich mir eigentlich eine Waage herbei, aber dadurch, das ich hier in Stuttgart bin, habe ich eigenlich keine Lust mir eine zweite Waage anzuschaffen. Aber ne überlegung ist es eigentlich schon.

Dann auf weiteres gutes abnehmen  , aber nur mit Wasser  

Gruß

Cambino


----------



## der alte ron (4. Oktober 2004)

Nur mal rein interessehalber , ich wollte mir es einfach ersparen knap 700 beiträge zu lesen , was ist aus der rennmaus geworden ?
Hoffentlich ist der nicht gescheítert !

nikolay


----------



## Cambino (5. Oktober 2004)

Nachdem die Rennmaus beim ersten Versuch sich nicht gemeldet hat (Ich seh das als ein abgebrochen an), hat er es ein zweites mal versucht und versprochen sich zu melden (ist aber auch schon ewig her). 
Ich glaube ja, das er das zweite mal abgebrochen hat.

Gruß

Cambino


----------



## mikkael (5. Oktober 2004)

Timmi schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen hab ich erstmal ein probe Training ich hoffe
> das Fitnessstudio ist gut und ich kann da etwas an
> meiner Form arbeiten


Ich auch habe gestern ein Probetraining absorviert, hier in einer 'Fitneß-Halle' (ja, wirklich) in der Nähe von der Arbeit. Es war absolut cool, günstig (35 eur/Mo), reha-orientiert (also vernünftige Geräte, kein Wettrennen und keine Spiegel bzw spiegelorientierte Body-Builder) und vernünftige Trainer usw.

Ich werde hier überwintern 

Als Ausgleich zum Biken und Laufen will ich hier mehr Oberkörpermuskulatur trainieren, KF-Anteil reduzieren, ohne zu übertreiben. Mal sehen.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Cambino (8. Oktober 2004)

So, nachdem ich mir Gestern erst mal ne Waage mit Körperfettfunktion gekauft habe, hab ich mich natürlich heute morgen direkt mal draufgestellt.

Für mich ist es der erste Erfolg. 100,8 kg bei 24,1 % Körperfett.

Na ja, ich  bin guter dinge, das es bald wieder unter der magischen 100 kg Grenze ist.

So, werde dann spätestens ende nächster Woche (hoffentlich) weiter erfolge posten (können)

Bis dahin

Cambino


----------



## Cambino (18. Oktober 2004)

So, damit das ganze nicht unbeding einschläft:

Sonntag morgen 100,7 bei 23,8%. Zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt der erfolg, den ich erhofft habe, aber ich bin guter dinge, das ich diese Woche zweistellig werde.

Gruß

Cambino


----------



## schaengel (20. Oktober 2004)

Der will uns wohl verarschen???

Mich gibt's übrigens auch noch. Ich fahre noch fleißig und hab' in Daun meinen ersten MTB-Halbmarathon gefahren. Meine Fresse! Egal, die Ziele für's nächste Jahr sind schon grob umrissen. Idealgewicht gehört auch dazu


----------



## Cambino (20. Oktober 2004)

@schaengel
Tja der eine so, der andere so. ein Kumpel von mir hatte das selbe problem. hört sich zwar im ersten augenblick komisch an aber er hatte bei einer Größe von 183 cm ein gewicht von 52 Kg. Da hat ihm der Artzt doch angeraten etwas mehr zuzunehmen.

(Ich hab ihn zwar damals gefragt ob er etwas von mir abhaben möchte, hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt   )

Na ja, jetzt auf jeden Fall ist er bei stolzen 75 Kg. Langsam sieht er auch aus wie ein Mensch  

Aber das was der andere da geschrieben hat ist wirklich total übertrieben meiner meinung nach. Aber da kann man halt nichts machen.

Gruß Cambino


----------



## Cambino (27. Oktober 2004)

So wie esaussieht schlafen hier ja die meisten. also dann mal wieder ein Bericht von mir.

Heute (und den Rest der Woche) Krankgeschrieben wegen Reizung der Lunge und Bronchien. Deshalb darf ich diese Woche kein Sport machen  

Na ja, deshalb, weil ich ja eh nur Faul zuhause rumliege habe ich mir vorgenommen extrem Kalorienarm zu essen. Das heißt für mich diese Woche ne Obst und Suppen diät. Wäre doch gelacht wenn ich nicht ein wenig abnehme  

Ärgerlich war, das ich am Freitag Nachmittag so ca 99 Kg gewogen habe und ich heute wieder 100,3 Kg wiege. 

Aber ich gebe net auf  

Gruß

Cambino


----------



## MaikRutsche (28. Oktober 2004)

Sind solche Differenzen nicht vollkommen normal?

Ich versuche auch seit ner ganzen Weile Gewicht los zu werden, bzw. achte darauf dass es nicht mehr wird 

Und wie ich mitbekommen habe sind so 1-2kg Differenz an 2 Tagen bei mir zumindest vollkommen normal - auch wenn ich versuche mich zur gelichen Zeit - Früh - zu wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstrum (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Ich hab ja auch ein paar Kilos zu viel, um den Pantani (RIP) zu geben.

Allerdings sind solche Gewichtsschwankungen bei mir auch normal.

Dabei können es je nach dem bis zu 3 kg sein!

Vor allem nach dem Wochenende sind es immer ein paar mehr....

 


Ich hoffe mal, das ich jetzt endlich mal Motivation habe, um runter auf 90 zu kommen, drückt mir die Daumen.


Bis denne


----------



## shemesh (1. November 2004)

Hi,
mit dem WP habe ich nun wieder mit dem Training begonnen.
10 Wochen Pause mit Renovierung, Frau in Kur, Mutter hat gekocht, ich  habe gearbeitet, gefressen und viel Rotwein gesoffen und so 7 kg zugelegt.
(Ich kann Schaengel gut verstehen)
Heute morgen hatte ich 87kg, weil wir am Samstag auf die Kacke gehauen haben. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie lange ich brauche, um wieder deutlich unter 80kg zu kommen.
Bis bald, und trainiert schön fleissig!
Shem


----------



## marwed (2. November 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mit dem WP habe ich nun wieder mit dem Training begonnen.
> 10 Wochen Pause mit Renovierung, Frau in Kur, Mutter hat gekocht, ich  habe gearbeitet, gefressen und viel Rotwein gesoffen und so 7 kg zugelegt.
> (Ich kann Schaengel gut verstehen)
> ...



Ist es nicht genau das, um was es wirklich geht? Um den Wechsel, das Geben und das Nehmen, das Bekommen und das Verlieren. Nichts irdisches ist von Dauer und am Ende bleibt doch die Erfahrung.

Für mich persönlich wird es immer deutlicher, dass es keinen Sinn hat, gegen mein Gewicht zu kämpfen, bevor ich nicht meinen Frieden mit ihm geschlossen habe. Viele meiner Unzulänglichkeiten habe ich erkannt, beim Namen genannt, als einen Teil von mir akzeptiert, und arbeite an Ihnen. An mir. Mit Sinn und mit Erfolg. 
Beim Gewicht ist es bei mir noch nicht ganz soweit, es braucht noch seine Zeit.

marwed


----------



## schaengel (2. November 2004)

shemesh schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 10 Wochen Pause mit Renovierung, Frau in Kur, Mutter hat gekocht, ich  habe gearbeitet, gefressen und viel Rotwein gesoffen und so 7 kg zugelegt.
> (Ich kann Schaengel gut verstehen)
> ...



 sieh an, der asketische shem   Nix für ungut, shem, es ist nur beruhigend zu wissen, dass es anderen so ähnlich geht wie einem selbst.

Wenn ich den heutigen Tag gut herum kriege, ist es seit langer Zeit die erste Woche in der ich wieder diszipliniert esse. Man lernt halt jedesmal ein wenig dazu. Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, die Sache ruhiger angehen zu lassen. Ich hab' letztes Jahr zu schnell das Essen reduziert und zu schnell das Training gesteigert. Das Resultat war ein absoluter Motivationskollaps, den ich über die gesamte Saison nicht in den Griff bekommen habe.

Diesmal steht die Unaufgeregtheit, die Ruhe aber auch die Kontinuierlichkeit im Vordergrund.

Tja, so hat halt jeder seine Hobbies...

@ marwed: Du hast völlig recht mit Deiner Ansicht. Man könnte "den Frieden" auch als inneres Gleichgewicht bezeichnen, das man erst einmal herstellen muß, bevor man sich ans Gewicht (ha, welch' Wortspiel) macht.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich der Rennmaus-Crew eine erfolgreiche Winterzeit!


----------



## mikkael (4. November 2004)

jo.. ich bin wieder da.. (fast) 3 (i.W. drei) Wochen USA-Urlaub, Biken, biken, biken; in Moab, in Sedona herrlich uvm..







Tja, natürlich bin auch beim WP dabei, wie kann's anders sein? 

@shem
Was soll man zu deinen 87 K sagen? Rauf und runter, Bikerleben eben! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (5. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...USA-Urlaub, Biken, biken, biken; in Moab, in Sedona herrlich uvm..



Pah, da bin ich doch überhaupt gar nie nich' neidisch!!!


----------



## Pevloc (5. November 2004)

Hoi Leutz!
Wollt euch mal Mut machen und mit meinem Beispiel voran gehen.

Hab letztes Jahr mein komplettes Leben geändert, und das war auch gut so.

Hab letztes Jahr im März mein Leben umgekrempelt:

Meine tipps:

1. Kaum Alk, höchstens 2 mal im Monat
2. Kaum Fastfood, höchstens 2 mal im Monat
3. Mehr Salat zum Mittagessen: z.B. ein Teller Nudeln + selber Teller Salat
4. Keine Zigaretten
5. Naschen verboten, ne gelogen, halt ich nicht durch, nasch immern noch viel zu viel   
6. biken bis die Wade kracht, manchmal Schwimmen
7. Leben geniesen, Gewicht ist nicht alles, und auf keinen Fall hungern, Essen ist schlieslich auch ein _Teil Lebensqualität

Ergebnis: von 117 auf 87kg bei 178 Körperhöhe
Ok, Immer noch verdammt viel, aber schon viel besser als früher.


----------



## schaengel (5. November 2004)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Kaum Alk, höchstens 2 mal im Monat



Aha, und was Du da in der Hand hälst, ist natürlich 'ne Fanta-Flasche   

Nix für ungut, ich gratuliere und wünsche weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Pevloc (5. November 2004)

Jo, das war 1 von 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopes (8. November 2004)

So dann möcht ich mich hier auch mal zur Schau stellen... 
Erst einmal zu mir: Bin noch 17, werde aber bald 18, bin etwa 182cm groß und wog zu meinen "Spitzen"-Zeiten 103kg   Wie ihr seht also nicht "dick" sondern eher schon "fett", leider...
Vor etwa 2 Monaten habe ich dann damit angefangen mein Leben zu ändern, ich wollte endlich abnehmen, weiß aber so recht nicht was der Auslöser war, ich hab mir immer eingeredet ich sei zufrieden mit meinem Gewicht etc...

Ich fing an regelmäßig Sport zu treiben: Biken, Walken, Schwimmen und auch Trampolin hüpfen (hielt ich erst für unsinnig, es ist aber ein schönes Programm und bietet Abwechslung zu den Standard Sportarten). Trainieren tu ich momentan allerdings noch ohne Pulsuhr, wird aber wohl bald, spätestens Weihnachten, anders werden.

- Hier gleich mal eine Frage zum Training: Soll ich nach einem vorgeschriebenen Trainingsplan trainieren, oder, so wie jetzt, einfach nach Lust und Laune?

Ich änderte meine Essgewohnheiten: Meine geliebten Süßigkeiten wichen Obst und Gemüse, der Wochenend-Alkohol wich Mineralwasser und Kohlenhydrate wichen Eiweiß. (Wieder so ein Punkt wo viele aufschreien werden, aber im Verlauf des Textes werdet ihr sehen, dass das schon passt.) Meine 5 Mahlzeiten am Tag wurden zu 3 und ich fing an "low carb" zu kochen oder kochen zu lassen. Fisch steht jetzt wieder häufiger auf dem Speiseplan und Fast Food gibt es für mich auch nicht mehr. Auch die ganzen zuckerhaltigen Getränke sind für mich nun gestroben!
Allerdings kann ich auch nicht komplett ohne Süßigkeiten leben und so kommt es schon einmal vor, dass ich eine Sirupwaffel in der Woche esse 

So aber jetzt zum wesentlichen: Mein Ziel sind 85kg gewesen und das sind sie immer noch, nächstes Jahr zu meinem 18. Geburtstag im Februar möchte ich dieses Ziel möglichst erreicht haben. Ich habe mir viel vorgenommen bin aber wohl auf dem richtigen Weg: Nach nunmehr 8 Wochen bin ich von den 103kg schon auf etwa 95kg runter, bin eigentlich schon drunter  und hab so immerhin schon 8kg abgenommen! Ein Riesenerfolg für mich!

Die Ernährung die hinter meinem Erfolg steht, muss jetzt wohl asketisch wirken, ist sie jedoch gar nicht: Ich esse viel Eiweiß, dazu etwa 150g Kohlenhydrate am Tag und weniger Fett als sonst. Die Mahlzeiten selbst sind durchaus sättigend, und dieses Satt-Gefühl habe ich nun wieder erlernt. Endlich kann ich aufhören zu essen ohne krampfhaft meinen Teller leerzuessen.   

Ich merke, dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin und werde so weiter machen wie jetzt! Ich fühle mich während meiner Diät wohl und bin guten Mutes auch mein 85kg-Ziel zu erreichen!
In diesem Thread werde ich jetzt wohl ein- bis zweimal im Monat meinen Werdegang posten und auch versuchen anderen ein Vorbild sein 

Ihr dürft mir übrigens gerne auch einige kleine Tricks und Kniffe verraten, die man während des Abnehmens berücksichtigen sollte.

Gruß,
Simon


----------



## schaengel (9. November 2004)

lopes schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hier gleich mal eine Frage zum Training: Soll ich nach einem vorgeschriebenen Trainingsplan trainieren, oder, so wie jetzt, einfach nach Lust und Laune?



Das kommt auf Deine Motivationslage und Deinen Ehrgeiz an. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, erst einmal weiter nach Lust und Laune zu trainieren. D.h. regelmäßig und in vernünftig kurzen Abständen. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man Gefahr läuft ein systematisches Training zu schnell als einengend und stressig zu empfinden. Als Folge könnte sich der Ehrgeiz gleich wieder ins Gegenteil umkehren.

Trotzdem solltest Du Dir Ziele setzen. Mach erst einmal weiter so und fange dann langsam an, Dir Dein Training systematisch aufzubauen. So ab März nächsten Jahres würde ich damit anfangen. Bis dahin darf noch der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen.

In der Ruhe (nicht im Ruhen!) liegt die Kraft.

Bis hierhin schon einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch für das Erreichte und weiterhin viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## marwed (11. November 2004)

SCHAENGEL!  *in den Arsch tret*

Ich finde im Gesamtranking des Winterpokal keinen Eintrag unter "schaengel"!

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/ranking.php


Die Einrichtung als solche ist Dir hinreichend bekannt, Du hast dreimal im begleitenden Thread gepostet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1569447#post1569447

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1569549#post1569549

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1569388#post1569388


Seit dem Beginn des Winterpokals am 1.11.2004 warst Du wiederholt im Forum aktiv und hast sieben Postings verfasst.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1570914#post1570914

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1569549#post1569549

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1569447#post1569447

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1569388#post1569388

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1563824#post1563824

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1563708#post1563708

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1557283#post1557283


Warum ist da also kein Eintrag bezüglich eines durchgeführten Trainings, hä? ;-)

Wenn Du kein ärztliches Attest oder eine Bescheinigung vom Arbeitgeber vorlegen kannst, hast Du verdammt schlechte Karten mein Junge.

Was ist los? RAN ANS RAD, AUFSITZEN UND LOS!

*in den Arsch tret*

marwed


----------



## Spik3 (11. November 2004)

Naja 87kg bei 178cm körperhöhe ist maximal leichtes Übergewicht.
Die Ärzte kannst eh vergessen, genau wie den BMI Kram.
Wenn du bei 178cm 87 kg wiegst kann das ja "angenommen" auch Kraft sein.
Aber es wird nur von viel geredet und gleich gesagt: boah bist du dick.
Oder sonstwas obwohl man die person körperlich nochnie gesehen hat.

Wenn du einen schweren Knochenbau hast,Breite Schulter und allgemein kräftig gebaut bist, kannst du mit 178cm, keine 65 kg wiegen, das widerspricht sich faktisch selbst.
Genau wie ein "Spageldünner" 190cm mann keine 90kg wiegen kann, weil dann wäre er nicht "spageldünn" sondern im Bereich des normalgewicht.

Find das total idiotisch wie peinlich genau manche immer sind und das ideal gewicht anstreben obwohl sie nichtmal wissen was ihr Idealgewicht für ihre Körperstatur darstellt, und das ist nicht das, was der Arzt sagt oder ein BMI Wert.
Ich bin auch 178cm groß aber schon in meinen jüngeren Jahren zeichnete sich langsam ab das ich eine immer kräftigere Statur bekam ( breite Schulter usw. und die bekommt man nicht von zuvielem Essen, sprich dick werden ) und für mich wären so 85kg ideal ggf. 90kg, natürlich trainiert.
Dieses Gewicht hatte ich zuletzt mit 18 glaub ich, ging dann noch bisl höher.
( auch hier Computer/Inet der Grund )
Jetzt durch den Winterpokal tue ich verstärkt wieder mehr und hoffe wieder bisl runter zu kommen, trotzdem bin ich nicht " auffällig dick " mit nem fetten bierbauch oder so, sieht eher nach kräftig gebaut aus, wenn man mich von aussen jetzt betrachtet...das zählt aber nicht, es heißt nur immer: du bist dick/fett.
Obwohl die Leute nicht wissen was drunter ist, ein Armutszeugniss.


----------



## mikkael (11. November 2004)

marwed schrieb:
			
		

> SCHAENGEL!  *in den Arsch tret*
> Was ist los? RAN ANS RAD, AUFSITZEN UND LOS! *in den Arsch tret*
> 
> marwed



jo jo jo.. los Schaengel, los!  

Nicht "was ist aus mir geworden?", sondern "was wird aus mir?" 

VG Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (12. November 2004)

marwed schrieb:
			
		

> SCHAENGEL!  *in den Arsch tret*
> ...Warum ist da also kein Eintrag bezüglich eines durchgeführten Trainings, hä? ;-)
> Wenn Du kein ärztliches Attest oder eine Bescheinigung vom Arbeitgeber vorlegen kannst, hast Du verdammt schlechte Karten mein Junge.
> Was ist los? RAN ANS RAD, AUFSITZEN UND LOS!



 Marwed, ich weiss Deine Fürsorge zu schätzen und kann Dich beruhigen. Ich bin nicht untätig. Aber auch ein startender Jet muss erst einmal Fahrt aufnehmen bevor er abhebt. Im übrigen ist diese öffentliche Rechenschaftspflicht (= Winterpokal - bei dem ich übrigens im letzten Jahr nix gewonnen hab) sehr abträglich bei meiner Suche nach dem Karma! Ommmm...

@mikkael: fang' Du nur auch noch an!  



			
				Spik3 schrieb:
			
		

> Find das total idiotisch wie peinlich genau manche immer sind und das ideal gewicht anstreben obwohl sie nichtmal wissen was ihr Idealgewicht für ihre Körperstatur darstellt



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Es geht ja nicht darum sich ein potentielles Übergewicht schönzureden. Aber man soll sich auch nicht von Zahlen verrückt machen lassen. Meiner einer sieht bei 175cm Körpergröße mit 68kg aus als leide er unter Magersucht (tatsächlicher "Vorwurf") während andere bei der Größe noch mit 57kg normal aussehen. Ich denke, es gibt nicht nur "dick" (= voluminös) sondern auch "fett" bzw "verfettet" - s. die vielen Jungs und Mädels im Schwimmbad, die, wenn sie sich in Badeanzug/-hose präsentieren alles andere als vorteilhaft aussehen, was man ihnen im verhüllten Zustand gar nicht angesehen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. November 2004)

@Spik3

... wieder das Gerücht mit den schweren Knochen .....

Bei gleich großen Menschen unterscheidet sich das Knochengewicht um höchstens 1 kg.

Du darfst also im Optimal-Fall ruhig 71 kg statt 70 kg wiegen, vorausgesetzt Du hast wirklich die schweren Knochen.

Sich Deine 16 kg Übergewicht schön zu reden ist Selbstbetrug. So hart das jetzt auch klingt.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Fietser (12. November 2004)

@ Delgado

Mit den angeblich ach so schweren Knochen hast Du natürlich recht. Was allerdings schon eine Rolle spielt, ist der Muskelanteil. Der Governator von Kalifornien, z.B. wird nie einen BMI von 22,5 erreichen. Ist das fett? Ok, schön ist es auch nicht. Ich würde deshalb mit Spik nicht ganz so hart sein.
Mit -16 hätte er vielleicht ein theoretisches Idealgewicht, mit ca. -10 wäre er aber zumindest schonmal im Normalbereich. Will ja nicht jeder den WP gewinnen.   

@ Spik3

Leichtes Übergewicht ist es allerdings auch nicht. Wenn Du nicht grad der Muskelprotz bist, solltest Du schon gucken, das da noch was runterkommt. Ich habe mich jedenfalls im Frühjahr mit 95 kg bei 186 cm noch richtig fett gefühlt. Bei jetzt 79 erfüll ich dann wohl schon fast Delgado's Anspruch.

Fietser,
der seit 3 Monaten nicht biken und seit 3 Wochen überhaupt keinen Sport machen kann  
und trotzdem das wohl endgültige Gewicht von 78-79 kg hält   
und damit hier nochmals seine Bilanz gepostet hat. Seit Januar '04 - 22kg


----------



## marwed (12. November 2004)

Hallo schaengel!

> Ich bin nicht untätig. 
Na, dann ist ja alles in Butter. Ich dachte schon, Du hättest Dich vom Fahren verabschiedet. 

> Aber auch ein startender Jet muss erst einmal Fahrt aufnehmen bevor er abhebt. 
LOL

> (= Winterpokal - 
> bei dem ich übrigens im letzten Jahr nix gewonnen hab)
Ach, daaaaaher weht der Wind... ;-)

> sehr abträglich bei meiner Suche nach dem Karma! Ommmm...
Musst ja auch nicht, WP ist ja freiwillig. 
Mir hilft er übrigens enorm.

> @mikkael: fang' Du nur auch noch an!  
Genau, alle auf den kleinen schaengel...

*duck und weg*

Grüße

marwed


----------



## shemesh (12. November 2004)

Hi,
mir könnt ihr auch ruhig in den Arsch teten!
7 schlappe Punkte am Allerheiligen, und dann war wieder Schluss mit lustig.
Habe mir heute meine neuen Winterschuhe abgeholt. Vielleicht bringen die mich wieder aufs Rad.
Irgendwie krieg ich immer Heimweh nach mehr, wenn ich mit dem Hund meine Runde fahre.  Aber das ist kein Training.

Ich M U S S wieder die Kurve kriegen.

Gruss!
Shem


----------



## mikkael (12. November 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael: fang' Du nur auch noch an!



Bald fang' ich aber richtig an, die bisherigen 50 Punkte sind nur die 'Aufwärm-Phase'! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Fietser (12. November 2004)

@ Mikkael, Du kannst so fies sein...  

Nachdem ich schon auf die Ersatzdroge Laufen umgestiegen bin, kann ich jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen gar keinen Sport mehr machen.   

Ich will meine Endorphine!!!!  

Aber gute Nachrichten gibts auch, Metall ist raus, Fäden raus, Wunde verheilt, Beweglichkeit schon ganz ok. Radfahren trotzdem erst wieder im Dezember...Winterpokal ade?!?

@ shemesh und andere Masochisten:

*Arschtret* rafft Euch auf! Ihr wisst ja nicht wie gut Ihrs habt, dass Ihr Sport machen dürft!  

Shemesh, darf ich Dich an Deine eigenen Worte im Mai erinnern?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1251832&postcount=592  

Fietser


----------



## mikkael (12. November 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mikkael, Du kannst so fies sein...



Also, Mensch, Christoph!
Ich kann es nicht GLAUBEN, dass du SCHON wieder verletzt bist.   Was issn das für schei$% Pech! Ich dachte, wir gehen am WE radeln und das!

Mein Tipp (auch wenn's schmerzt): Mit deinen 77 K bist du sowieso unterernährt (aus'm englischen: Skinny), daher TU' bitte ab sofort NIX, bis du 100 pro gesund und fit bist. Ansonsten müssen wir diese zwangsläufige 'Brieffreundschaft' weiterführen, was wirklich nicht sein muss, oder? 

@shem
1. Wenn du, beim Duschen, deine Zehenspitzen immer noch sehen kannst, ist alles noch im grünen Bereich, keine Sorge!  
2. Auch dein Porsche-Rad können wir im Frühjahr zusammen umbauen, damit es 110 Kilo verkraftet.  
3. Es gibt ja immer noch das Atkins-Diät! 
4. Rennmaus hat es auch nicht geschafft, du wirst nicht alleine sein. 
5. Winterpokal? Who the fu©k ist Winterpokal? 

Ar$chtritt genug, oder willst du mehr?

VG Mikkael


----------



## Spik3 (14. November 2004)

Najo das kommt immer drauf an, kräftig gebaut bin ich schon,keine Frage.
Aber es ist eben nicht alles muskelmasse logischerweise.

Trotzdem ist das Gelaber der Ärzte vom Idealgewicht schwachsinn.

Was ist das idealgewicht für nen mann von 180cm größe? 78kg ca?
Und wenn der Bodybuilder ist, sprich nur muskelmasse und 90kg wiegt?

Hat er dann auch Übergewicht wegen der ganzen muskelmasse? JA HAT ER!

Die Ärzte die ich kenn machen da kein Unterschied, die richten sich nur nach Skalen und Standartwerte hab ich die Erfahrungen gemacht.

Von daher gibt es kein allgemeines Idealgewicht.
Ich hab bei knapp 180cm größe einen BMI von 30-31 bei 100 - 105Kg Gewicht ca. je nachdem und das ist laut meiner skala leichtes Übergewicht.
Starkes Übergewicht fängt bei BMI 32 an und ab 35 oder so: Übergewicht mit gesundheitlichen Folgen.
Obwohl diese Seite: http://www2.netdoktor.de/teste_dich_selbst/Fakta/Uebergewicht.htm

Schon was anderes aussagt.
Auch wenn da steht: 
Beachten Sie bitte: Der BMI-Wert gilt nicht für Bodybuilder, da deren Muskelmasse das BMI-Ergebnis verfälscht. Ebenso können Personen mit einem starken Knochenbau und ohne sichtbare Fettleibigkeit einen höheren BMI-Wert haben als in der Tabelle angegeben.


----------



## Fietser (14. November 2004)

Hallo Spik3!

Du hast völlig recht damit, dass Tabellen sich immer nur auf Durchschnittswerte beziehen können, nicht auf Einzelpersonen. Da Du hier im Rennmausthread gepostet hast, nehme ich aber schon an, dass Du auch abnehmen willst?! Sogenannte Idealgewichte würde ich immer sehr skeptisch sehen, wichtig ist, dass Du Dich dabei auch wohlfühlst.

Das mit dem 'schweren Knochenbau' ist aber wirklich nur ein Ammenmärchen, oder neudeutsch eine 'urban legend' und darauf wollte Delgado wohl auch hinaus. Schade, dass Websites wie der Netdoktor dazu beitragen, solche Märchen aufrecht zu halten.

Leg' halt einfach erstmal los und setz' Dir ein Ziel, dass auch erreichbar ist.


----------



## shemesh (14. November 2004)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Sogenannte Idealgewichte würde ich immer sehr skeptisch sehen, wichtig ist, dass Du Dich dabei auch wohlfühlst.



Hi,
beim Extremcoaching, das ist hemmungsloses Hineinstopfen von Alternativnahrungsmitteln, Leeren von Bierflaschen und zappen mit der Fernbedienung, kann man sich auch sauwohl fühlen.
Was ich sagen will:
Wer sagt, er fühle sich mit seinem Übergewicht wohl, also das sei das ideale "Wohlfühlgewicht", der belügt sich selbst.
Ich habe mich mit 76 kg bei 193cm Körpergröße sehr wohl gefühlt, wären da nicht die blöden Komments von eifersüchtigen und fürsorglichen Mitmenschen gewesen, die hinter solchen Entwicklungen gleich eine schwere Krankheit vermuten, und einem damit fürchterlich auf den Senkel gehen.
In so fern lebt es sich als Dicker unter Dicken natürlich gemütlicher.
Gruss!
Shem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spik3 (14. November 2004)

Naja ob ich mich wohl fühl oder net kann ich selbst net genau sagen, zurzeit bin ich recht zufrieden mit meiner kondition soweit und durch den Winterpokal wo ich ja auch mitmache steigt sie auch wieder nach und nach, vorallem in den beinen merkt man das gut.
Oftmals halt ich auch länger durch als welche mit normal bzw. "Idealgewicht" für ihre Größe und Statur bei einer Sportart, halt stärkere Wille.

Viele denken ja auch wenn sie normalgewicht haben das sie Kondition haben, aber Kondition hat auch was mit trainierten Muskeln zu tun, nicht jeder der in seinem Normalgewicht liegt kann schneller laufen als ein Übergewichter oder länger durchhalten, das ist z.b. auch nur ein typisches Klischee.

Aber bei 193cm 76kg ist schon recht arg untergewichtig oder irre ich mich da.


----------



## marwed (14. November 2004)

Puh... Platz 23 - 105 Punkte.. was macht der mikkael da bloß nur... und ich sitz hier mit mit meinen 72 Punkten auf dem 71sten Platz... dabei habe ich doch heute noch eine schöne Tour gemacht... nee... mist auch... was macht der Junge da nur...

JETZT ERKLÄR MIR MAL MIKKAEL, WAS DU DA HEUTE GETRIEBEN HAST. SIEBENUNDZWANZIG PUNKTE? BEI DEN TEMPERATUREN?

Verstörte Grüße

marwed


----------



## mikkael (14. November 2004)

marwed schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT ERKLÄR MIR MAL MIKKAEL, WAS DU DA HEUTE GETRIEBEN HAST. SIEBENUNDZWANZIG PUNKTE? BEI DEN TEMPERATUREN?


Hi Marwed,

bin einfach geradelt, eine schöne, nette Sonntagsrunde bei herrlichem Wetter!

VG Mikkael


----------



## marwed (14. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> bin einfach geradelt, eine schöne, nette Sonntagsrunde bei herrlichem Wetter!



Sieht ja sehr schön aus dort. Super Leistung!

marwed


----------



## Cambino (17. November 2004)

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal, nachdem ich einen Emotionalen Tiefschlag hatte.
Wie ma ja verfolgen konnte hat sich seit 3 Wocchen mein ewicht nicht reduziert. D.h. bei  mir das ich immer noch um die 100Kg pendele (+/- 1Kg).  
Aber ich habe es zumindest geschafft mein Körperfett auf 23,2% dauerhaft zu Reduzieren.  Trotz einer etwas länger ausgehnten Grippe mit Reizhusten.

Jetzt bin ich heute mal ein wenig ins grübeln gekommen. Wenn ich einen Körperfettanteil von 15% anstrebe, heißt das für mich, das ich ca 8 Kg Fett wegschaffen muss. Das würde dann heißen, das ich noch 92 Kg wiegen würde.

Aber daraus resultiert ein BMI von 24,96.   

Also ich denke mal, das der BMI überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig ist, denn 16% Körperfett ist zwar nicht wenig, aber doch Normal, während ein BMI von 24,96 fast schon übergewicht ist. Wenn ich nun einen BMI von 22,5 anstrebe, heißt das für mich, das ich nicht mehr als 83 Kg wiegen darf. Das würde wiederum bedeuten, das ich 17Kg Fett wegmachen müsste, damit hätte ich dann einen Körperfettanteil von 7%. Das ist für mich nicht machbar.

Gibt es irgendwo etwas wo man nachschlagen kann, was für jemanden Idealgewicht ist? Oder kann man sich das irgendwo berechnen lassen?

Gruß

Cambino


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2004)

Cambino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber daraus resultiert ein BMI von 24,96.
> 
> Also ich denke mal, das der BMI überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig ist, denn 16% Körperfett ist zwar nicht wenig, aber doch Normal, während ein BMI von 24,96 fast schon übergewicht ist. Wenn ich nun einen BMI von 22,5 anstrebe, heißt das für mich, das ich nicht mehr als 83 Kg wiegen darf. Das würde wiederum bedeuten, das ich 17Kg Fett wegmachen müsste, damit hätte ich dann einen Körperfettanteil von 7%. Das ist für mich nicht machbar.


 Denkst Du wirklich, dass all die Kilos, die Du abnimmst, nur 100% Fett sind??  Dann müsstest Du jetzt statt 23%, 100% Körperfett haben, oder nicht?

Also, mal langsam. Mit 92 Kg wirst Du nie im Leben 15% Fett haben (sag aber niemals nie ), ich schätze mit 83 KG erst die 15% die Du anstrebst.

Für solches ehrgeiziges Vorhaben würde ich etwas mehr investieren und mir ein passendes richtweisendes Buch holen, Cambino. Es lohnt sich mehr zu wissen bzw. verstehen, wenn's um die Details geht.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Cambino (17. November 2004)

ich hab eigentlich ne ganz simple rechnung gemacht.

Ich habe jetzt einen Körperfetgehalt von 23,2% bei 100 Kg. Daraus folgt, das ich 23,2 Kg Körperfett habe. Wenn ich nun auf 15 Kg fett abspecke, habe ich, wenn ich keine Muskeln mehr zulege ein Gewicht von ca 93 Kg. Das bedeutet, das ich ein Körperfettanteil von 16% aber immer noch ein BMI von 25



			
				 mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Denkst Du wirklich, dass all die Kilos, die Du abnimmst, nur 100% Fett sind?? Dann müsstest Du jetzt statt 23%, 100% Körperfett haben, oder nicht?



Na ja, ich nehme mal nicht an das ich viel Muskelmasse abbauen werde, da ich mich ja weiterhin sportlich betätigen werde. Körperwasser werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich etwas abnehmen, aber das fällt glaube ich nicht so sehr ins "Gewicht". (Wird maximal 1 Kg ausmachen)

Worum es mir nur bei dem Beitra geht ist: Das  jemand vor ein paar Tagen etwas über BMI geschrieben hat am Beispiel Schwarzenegger. Ich wollte auch nur mal dazu ein kleines Statement abgeben und zeigen, dass der BMI eigentlich absolut schwachsinnig ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist der BMI nichts als heiße Luft, die man ganz schnell ignorieren soll.


----------



## Fietser (18. November 2004)

Totaler Schwachsinn ist der BMI nicht, vielleicht einfach nur der derzeit beste Kompromiss?! Ähnlich wie die Demokratie, aber das wäre jetzt OT.
Du wirst beim Abnehmen Muskeln abbauen, Dein Wasserhaushalt wird sich verändern, Du wist evtl. sogar MEHR Wasser einlagern!
Deine Rechnung kann nicht funktionieren, da z.B. die Messung des Körperfettanteils schon sehr ungenau ist. 
Die einzig zuverlässige Methode zur exakten Fettbestimmung wäre wohl die Analyse eines Totalhomogenats. Hat aber auch Nachteile...


----------



## lopes (21. November 2004)

So, ich melde mich hier auch wieder einmal zu Wort:
Mit dem Gewicht geht es stetig abwärts und mit der Kondition aufwärts, dass ich mittlerweile etwa 10kg abgenommen habe merke ich wenn ich joggen gehe schon gewaltig, die Gelenke mache auch viel länger mit 
Diät ist zwar jetzt zu Weihnachtszeit mit den ganzen leckeren Keksen und anderen Süßigkeiten schon recht schwierig aber noch halte ich durch und gehe zuversichtlich auf das Jahresende zu.
Die Motivation ist immer noch da, vorallem da ich mich selbst belohnen werde: Wenn ich mein Ziel erreicht habe, werde ich mir ein neues Bike aufbauen   

Soviel von mir!
Schönen Abend noch und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (26. November 2004)

Tja, es gibt immer diese schön allgemeingehaltenen Halb-Aussagen-Halb-Sprüche von Freunden (aus dem eher nicht sporttreibenden Bereich), die oft nerven: "vermeide viel Sport, es gibt Herzinfakt!"

Jetzt mein' ich nicht mich, daher bitte keine Personifizierung: Kann ein systematisch gut austrainierter, nicht dopender (oder Medikamente nehmender) und regelmäßig vom Arzt untersuchter Sportler trotz alldem so urplötzlich einen Herzinfakt kriegen? Oder was anderes, völlig ohne Symptome?



VG Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (26. November 2004)

Mikkael, ich frag' mich schon seit langem etwas ähnliches: kann ein systematisch gut austrainierter, nicht dopender (oder Medikamente nehmender) und regelmäßig vom Arzt untersuchter Sportler trotz alldem so urplötzlich einen riesen Kohldampf kriegen? Oder was anderes, völlig ohne Symptome?

  Nix für ungut, mikka. Mich "beunruhigt" ja eher, dass Du solch' dämlichen Kommentare zum Anlaß nimmst, Dich mit dieser Frage zu beschäftigen. Wenn diejenigen sich nur halb' so viel Kopf gemacht hätten, was den "viel Sport" bedeutet. Und überhaupt, besser "viel Sport" als "viel Saufen", "viel Essen", "viel Abhängen" oder "viel dummes Zeug Reden"...

Also, mach' weiter so!

P.S.: sollte derjenige, der gemeint ist - denn Du bist es ja angeblich nicht. Klar, Du machst ja auch nicht "viel Sport"   - trotzdem einen Herzinfakt kriegen, dann macht nicht mich dafür verantwortlich!


----------



## mikkael (26. November 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Mikkael, ich frag' mich schon seit langem etwas ähnliches: kann ein systematisch gut austrainierter, nicht dopender (oder Medikamente nehmender) und regelmäßig vom Arzt untersuchter Sportler trotz alldem so urplötzlich einen riesen Kohldampf kriegen? Oder was anderes, völlig ohne Symptome?


Ich lieg' flach!  



			
				schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Nix für ungut, mikka. Mich "beunruhigt" ja eher, dass Du solch' dämlichen Kommentare zum Anlaß nimmst..


Die Zeit hätt' ich mit dem Trainieren verbringen sollen, hast schon recht 



			
				schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: sollte derjenige, der gemeint ist - denn Du bist es ja angeblich nicht. Klar, Du machst ja auch nicht "viel Sport" ..trotzdem einen Herzinfakt kriegen, dann macht nicht mich dafür verantwortlich!


Ne, ne.. Keine Sorge, Schaengel! Apropos verantwortung: ähhm Du schuldest uns 'ne Jubiläums-Fahrt oder nicht?? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (26. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos verantwortung: ähhm Du schuldest uns 'ne Jubiläums-Fahrt oder nicht??



Kann schon sein. Mein Vorschlag: schreib's Dir auf'n Zettel auf. Wenn ich mich Anfang nächsten Jahres nicht melde, schmeißt Du ihn einfach weg!

Ne, mal im "Ernst" (oder schreibt man das klein???). Da können wir im nächsten Frühjahr noch einmal d'rüber reden.


----------



## munchin Monster (26. November 2004)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, mal im "Ernst" (oder schreibt man das klein???)



"...im Ernst..." = "... in dem Ernst..." also bitte groß schreiben    

Sollte man eigentlich wissen...wenn man im Deutsch-Unterricht aufgepasst hat.


mfg - keine Ursache


----------



## marwed (30. November 2004)

Hey shem!

<kleine Motivationshilfe>

Wie sieht's aus bei Dir? Schon Planungen für die aktuelle Woche oder das Wochenende gemacht? Mach doch mal eine Radeinheit, einfach mal so raus, eine Stunde ist doch immer drin. Anschließend bei heißen Tee bei der besten aller Ehefrauen auf der Couch wieder aufwärmen... Gibt doch nun wirklich keine brauchbare Ausrede, nicht eine Stunde rauszufahren. Würde Dich im Winterpokal auch zur Zeit schwuppdiwupp eine Seite weiter bringen...

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du 'was machen würdest, ehrlich.

</kleine Motivationshilfe>

Grüße

marwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (2. Dezember 2004)

Winterpokal hin, Winterpokal her, irgendwann wird's langweilig für unseren *shem* auf der Couch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Dann geht er aber raus! 





 



Ich wollte mal wissen, ohne jetzt all die Threads unserer MTB-Nachwuchs hin und her blättern zu müssen, wie es bei Euch mit der Nahrung ausschaut? Ich überlege zur Zeit eine weitere 'selektive' Umstellung vorzunehmen, jedoch nicht so radikal wie vor einem Jahr. Die Absicht hier wird nicht das 'Abnehmen' sein, sondern die Reduzierung der Körperfettanteils.

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpokal hin, Winterpokal her, irgendwann wird's langweilig für unseren *shem* auf der Couch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Mikkael,

nur weil Du beim Feierabendbiker-Weihnachtsessen die Martinsgans gegessen hast, mußt Du nicht auf Teufel komm' raus Deinen Körperfettanteil reduzieren.  
Der geht doch zwischenzeitlich bei Dir eh grenzwertartig gegen null.  

Also locker bleiben. Du weißt ja, es kommen ja auch mal wieder schwierigere Zeiten, und da kann es nicht schaden, etwas auf den Rippen zu haben. Wenn Du sonst so weiter machst, kannst Du ja bald auf Deinen hervortretenden Rippen Harfe spielen (a la Nero: Oh lodernde Flammen, oh so schön brennendes Rom) 

VG Martin,

der, dessen Körperfettanteil tatsächlich reduziert werden muss, und deshalb sich für das Lachssteak (auch ganz fettarm, ehrlich ) entschieden hatte.


----------



## Cambino (23. Dezember 2004)

So, da ich zwischenzeitlich mal wieder zugenommen habe, bin ich kurz vor den Feiertagen auf 98 kg runter. So wie ich mich kenne werde ich über weihnachten und Sylvester wieder etwas zulegen, aber dann gehts weiter runter mit dem speck.

grüße

Cambino


----------



## lopes (24. Dezember 2004)

So, dann will ich doch auch noch einmal:
Mittlerweile bin ich auf 87kg runter, bei einer Größe von 1,82m, bin während meiner "Diät" sogar um 1cm gewachsen 
Letzten Monat habe ich etwa 2,5kg abgenommen und das in der Schreckenszeit. Zwar kommen nun die Feiertage, aber ich bin recht zuversichtlich, dass mein Gewicht konstat bleibt.

Ach, das wollt ich doch auch noch erwähnen: Nach nun gut 6 Monaten Diät und 16kg Gewichtsverlust habe ich nun so gut wie keinen Appetit mehr auf Süßigkeiten. Cole und so weiter trinke ich gar nicht mehr und auf das große M und die lokalen Dönerbuden habe ich auch keinen Hunger mehr!

So, und nun wünsch ich allen ein erholsames und ruhiges Fest. Lasst euch ordentlich beschenken und erfreut euch an dem leckeren Essen


----------



## hardtailer (27. Dezember 2004)

So, ich steig jetzt NACH dem 2.Feiertag auch mit ein!

IST-ZUSTAND: 105kg bei 185cm
SOLL-ZUSTAND: 95kg nächstes Weihnachten


----------



## Freewave (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich will hir auch mal meine Erfahrung niederschreiben.

Bin Momentan 67kg und 170cm

Habe vor einiger Zeit noch 76.8kg gewogen. hab versucht und gekämpft aber mein Körper war auf das Gewicht fixirt, auch wenn ich reingehaune habe ging das Gewicht nicht mal rauf. Nun habe ich nach bericht eines Kolegen die Mal das Precon versucht. Muss sagen, bin begeister. hab ja schon fast 10kg abgenommen und über die Weinachtszeit normal gegesen ("normal" habe mien gewohnheiten durch die Preconzeit geänder, habe viel mehr lust auf gesundes essen bekommen) und habe kein gesicht zugenommen. Das ganze wurde unter ärztlicher aufsicht gemacht, damit wirklich das Fett verschiwindet und nicht nur wasser oder sogar muskelmasse. Füllte mich noch nie besser und fitter. Mir hat Das Precon vorallem geholfen, die Essgewohneit beizubringgen.
Viele finden solche drinks wie Precon und so ein zeig für "schwachsinn". Aber mir hat es endlich zum Erfolg geführt und meine Essgwohneiten geändert, auch mein Kolleg, der 15kg in einem Halben Jahr abgenommen hat, naht nach dem PreCon nur 1kg zugelegt und seit einem Jahr stabiel, auch wenn er mal mehr reinschlägt.

Ich denke der Körper muss auf einen Level geführt werden, den er behaltet wird, wenn zusätzlich natürlich die Ernährung angepasst wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Roger


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2005)

Freewave schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich will hir auch mal meine Erfahrung niederschreiben.
> 
> ...



*Precon,*

*Precon,*

*kauft Precon*

Super Tip. 

Darauf warte ich ja schon seit Jahren.

Danke vielmals.

Werde ich sofort kaufen.

Gruß

PS: Gibt's eigentlich Provision?


----------



## Freewave (3. Januar 2005)

Hi

stimmpt, hast ja recht    

habe ich beim schreiben gar nicht bemerkt, war keine absicht!!

Gruss
Roger


----------



## TillDawn (4. Januar 2005)

Eine gute Freundin von mir und mein Arzt haben mich ausgelacht, als ihc im April meine Ziele fürs Abnehmen konkretisieren musste:

Damaliger Zustand:
107 Kilo, 29,8 % Fettanteil, bei 170 cm Körpergrösse, und sowas von untrainiert,  das glaubt man kaum.

Momentaner Zustand:
84 Kilo, 24 % Fettanteil (wobei das eine ungenauere Messmethode ist als die im April angewendete.)

Nun, eigentlich kann man ganz zufrieden sein. Fett weniger, Kilo weniger, 2200 Radkilometer aufm Tacho seit Ende April; aber ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen, und will meine M-Pullis (hätte nie gedacht, in sowas mal reinpassen zu können) mal mit M-Hosen erweitern 

Also hab ich mir neue Ziele fürs neue Jahr gesetzt:

Soll Zustand 31.12.2005:
75 Kilo 

Zum Fett werd ich mir kein Ziel setzen, denn nach Angaben der oben genannten Leute ist ein Fettanteil von unter 20% sauschwer zu erreichen, und da ich nur Hobbysportler bin, werd ich das wohl nie schaffen 

MFG
TillDawn


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Januar 2005)

TATATATATATATATATAAAAA 

 

Hallo alle miteinander und ein frohes, neues Jahr!   

Eigentlich sollte ich mich ja schämen, dass ich mich einfach nicht mehr gemeldet hatte. Werde mich gleich erst mal ein paar Seiten wieder einlesen.
Finde es echt klasse, dass es hier in dem Thread echt einige, im Gegensatz zu mir, geschafft haben ab zu nehmen. Freut mich echt für euch   

Nun zu mir. Hab nix abgenommen. Liege im Moment bei 103,5kg und 28,5% Fettanteil.
Will bis zum Sommer auf 90,00kg kommen.

Zum Sport: Habe das letzte Jahr zwar relativ wenig, aber immerhin beständig Lauftraining gemacht. Also ich war wenigstens jede Woche was machen. Meistens jedenfalls.
Nichst desto trotz hab ich etwas zugelegt.
Da nun aber meine Ausbildung bald zuende ist und ich dann wieder Schüler (viel Zeit) bin, werd ich mich nun wieder vermehrt meinen Rädern widmen. 
Und heute ist bei der Tour erst mal die Kette gerissen    

Naja, 
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (10. Januar 2005)

In Wuppital haste ja 1A Berge zm abtrainieren 
Kenn dat Örtchen son bissel (Freundin studiert da) und bin erstaunt, wie steil es an manchen Ecken bergauf geht *G*
Hab auch schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt mein Rad mitzunehmen, wenn ich zu ihr Fahre, abba dann is das Wochenende sicher ziemlich im Arsch und die Beziehung leidet sicher arg *G*
Da sieht man sich schon nur alle paar Wochenenden und dann noch radfahren *FG*


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Danke für deine Unterstützung. Hast recht, hier gibts echt klasse Trails, aber wenn man will auch sehr flache Strecke um die Ecke um GA zu fahren.

Ich fass mich jetzt noch mal etwas länger.
Ich habe in den letzten fast 1.1/4 Jahr, wo nix passiert ist, natürlich sehr viel erlebt und kennen gelernt. 
Ich habe damals ja rekapituliert, warum ich mit dem Biken aufgehört habe. Das waren auch sicher alles Faktoren, aber mitlerweile bin ich zu einem anderen Schluss gekommen.
Die Umstellung meines lebens zu Beginn meiner Ausbildung, und dazu zählt auch das exsessive, am Anfang des Threads beschriebene Verhalten, hatte mit meiner inneren Unzufriedenheit der Gesammtsituation Lebensplanung zu tun.
Ich hatte zwar immer ein Ziel, die Berufsfeuerwehr, vor Augen, aber die 3,5 Jahre Ausbildungzeit wirkten ewig lang und das Ende weit entfernt.
Jetzt, ich stehe gut 5 Monate vor der vorgezogenen Prüfung, kann ich sagen, dass diese Ausbildung nicht das richtige für mich war. Ich habe mich im Endefekt nie richtig wohl dort gefühlt. Sei es wegen der Arbeit, oder auch wegen manchen Arbeitskolegen.
Ich fühlte eine innere Leere und war ständig ausgebrannt.
Mittlerweile, ich habe immerhin jetzt das Ziel vor Augen, gehen die Tage jedoch schneller vorbei und ich bin nicht mehr so ausgebrannt, wenn ich nach der Arbeit nach Hause komme.

Das nur mal noch so als Anhang zu meiner jetzigen Situation.

Gruß Alex


----------



## schaengel (20. Januar 2005)

So ruhig hier?

Mir geht's gut. Ich esse kontrolliert, mache meinen Sport und habe Spaß daran. Obwohl mein Ziel für dieses Frühjahr ist, langsam wieder zu meinem Wunschgewicht zu gelangen, macht genau das mir Sorgen. Geht das nicht zu langsam? Nehme ich überhaupt ab, oder liegen die Werte immer nur zufällig in der unteren Toleranz? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## munchin Monster (20. Januar 2005)

Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zu mir. Hab nix abgenommen. Liege im Moment bei 103,5kg und 28,5% Fettanteil.
> Will bis zum Sommer auf 90,00kg kommen.



Wie groß bist du eigentlich Rennmaus?


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (20. Januar 2005)

achja, und wie misst du deinen Körperfettanteil aus? -Körperfettwaage?

thx

benni


----------



## Pevloc (4. April 2005)

So Leutz, bin mittlerweile bei 78kg und hab gelichzeitig ordentlich Muskelmasse an den beinen zugelegt! Auf Seite 28 waren es noch 87 und weniger Power.  

Und wie siehts bei euch aus? Alle zufrieden? ODer etwa noch zugenommen?

Und Rennmaus, du warst immer noch nicht beim Training!

Gruß Pevloc


----------



## Boardercrime (5. April 2005)

Hallo Pevloc

Gratuliere !!
Darf ich fragen wie dein Fressplan aussieht (sofern es einen gibt) ?
Wieviel hast Du trainiert ?


----------



## Pevloc (5. April 2005)

Hmm, nen richtigen Fressplan hab ich nicht, ich esse worauf ich Lust habe.

Aber ich trinke höchstens einmal im Monat "richtig" Alk und verzichte fast komplett auf FastFood jeglicher Art!

Insgesamt versuch ich möglichst Kohlenhydratreich zu essen, und wenig Fett.
Süsses es ich eigentlich jeden Tag, mindestens 2-3 Riegel oder so.

Training, ja schwankt so zwischen 5-15 Bike-Stunden, ein bischen laufen, ein bischen schwimmen.

Also eigentlich alles machbar.


----------



## Boardercrime (6. April 2005)

Das klingt sehr gut ! 

Okay,hier meine Story: Anfang letztes Jahr aufgehört zu rauchen -> 10kg mehr im Gepäck, 95 KG bei 181 cm Grösse !!
Danach 1 Monat Kohlsuppendiät (würg), wieder auf 85 KG. Gewicht seit einem halben Jahr stabil. Statt Sumoringen hab dann angefangen zu Klettern, für die härteren Schwierigkeitsgrade immer noch min. 10 KG zu schwer ! 
Vor einer Woche MTB gekauft,jeden Tag min 1 Stunde locker geradelt und etwas weniger geschlemmt: Gewicht nun  83 KG.
Vorsatz: Jeden Tag minimum 1 Stunde radeln oder Klettern und bisserl weniger fressen.
Zielgewicht in einem Monat (6.Mai 2005): < 80 kg
Zielgewicht in ferner Zukunft : < 75 Kg, KF < 14 %.

Mal schaun wies in einem Monat auschaut, muss einfach meinen Pirelli-Reifen um die Hüften wegbekommen, sieht voll ******** aus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (10. April 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, nen richtigen Fressplan hab ich nicht, ich esse worauf ich Lust habe...



Ach ja, Pevloc mit der Mezzomix-Flasche. Wer weiß, was da wirklich drin ist   

Ich mache es im Prinzip genau so wie Du. Mein Motto für 2205 "gesund und sportlich leben, aber bloß kein Stress". Bis jetzt klappt das wunderbar, und ich fühle mich körperlich und vor allem seelisch besser als letztes Jahr um diese zeit - obwohl ich höchstwahrscheinlich mehr wiege. Nur befand ich mich damals nach rapidem Gewichtsverlust wieder auf dem aufsteigenden Ast, während ich dieses Jahr (hoffentlich) langsam abnehme. Im Moment ignoriere ich die Waage (obwohl ich tierisch neugierig bin) und höre einfach auf mein Körpergefühl. Das geht so weit, dass ich ohne Km-Zähler und Pulsmesser (beides in Reparatur   ) auf meine RR-Runden gehe, und siehe da: das geht auch.

Tja, es gibt viel zu erzählen, aber das würde den Rahmen dieses Threads sprengen.

Was wohl Shem (sehr ruhig) und Mikkael (lebt der noch?) machen?

Viele Grüße und allen viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Delgado (11. April 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Motto für 2205 "gesund und sportlich leben, aber bloß kein Stress".



Das ist nu mal ne vernünftige Langzeit-Planung.


----------



## munchin Monster (11. April 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Motto für 2205 "gesund und sportlich leben, aber bloß kein Stress".


----------



## Boardercrime (12. April 2005)

Hmm, wird wohl schwierig mein Zielgewicht zu erreichen...war heute morgen wieder auf 84 kg, trotz das ich das mittagsessen weglasse (und morgens sowie abends gleich esse wie vorher) und 1 Stunde täglich aufs Bike hocke und keine Alk mehr trinke...
Ist wohl mein genetisches Idealgewicht und der Pirellireifen um die Hüfte damit ich besser Schwimmen kann   
Werd jedenfalls mal so weitermachen, wenn möglich noch etwas länger spulen pro tag, eventuell mal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren (2 mal 17 km, HM 250).
Ist halt blöd weil ich dann verschwitzt ins Büro komme und es keine Dusche hat.Und wenns plötzlich anfängt zu regnen seh ich aus wie nach einen X-treme CC Rennen im Matsch....
Wenns Gewichtsmässig nicht klappt bin ich dann halt das sportlichste Michelinmänchen  der Welt....


----------



## AliBen (12. April 2005)

Boardercrime schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Werd jedenfalls mal so weitermachen, wenn möglich noch etwas länger spulen pro tag, eventuell mal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren (2 mal 17 km, HM 250).
> Ist halt blöd weil ich dann verschwitzt ins Büro komme und es keine Dusche hat.Und wenns plötzlich anfängt zu regnen seh ich aus wie nach einen X-treme CC Rennen im Matsch....
> [...]


Das mit dem "zur Arbeit fahren" ist ein sehr guter Plan! Habe selbst 2 mal 14 km. Is zwar eigentlich recht wenig aber sehr angenehm, am morgen und am abend rund 40 Minuten auf dem Rad zu sitzen.
Haben auch keine Dusche im Büro. Habe meine Wechselklamotten und ein Handtuch hier gebunkert und gutes Deo. Geruchsmässig scheine ich keine Belästigung darzustellen...  Dem Matsch kann man mit dem kalten Wasser aus dem Waschbecken zu Leibe rücken...  
Am Anfang wars ein wenig schwer, sich durchzuringen, aber irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran und denkt morgens gar nicht mehr drüber nach. Bin selbst im Winter bei -17 Grad (laut HAC4) hergeradelt... Kopfschütteln sämtlicher Kollegen dabei inbegriffen...


----------



## Boardercrime (12. April 2005)

@AliBen
Hab eh die Schnauze voll jeden Morgen im Stau zu sitzen !!
Hat sich Gewichtsmässig was getan bei dir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AliBen (12. April 2005)

Boardercrime schrieb:
			
		

> @AliBen
> Hab eh die Schnauze voll jeden Morgen im Stau zu sitzen !!
> Hat sich Gewichtsmässig was getan bei dir ?


Ja, kann aber leider nicht sagen, wieviel das genau ausgemacht hat. Bin auch so etwas mehr gefahren. Fahre seit September letzten Jahres mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen jeden Tag zur Arbeit. Seither "fehlen" auf der Waage zwischen 6 und 8 kg. Aber wie gesagt, bin auch so nebenher noch ein wenig gefahren.
Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Weniger Aufregung bei der Herfahrt (zuvor hab ich mich über jeden "Schleicher" vor mir geärgert. Und, nicht zu verachten, weniger Kilometer auf dem Auto. Hab zwar (momentan noch) einen Diesel, aber somit spar ich mir nahezu eine Tankfüllung im Monat.


----------



## mikkael (12. April 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> ..Was wohl Shem (sehr ruhig) und Mikkael (lebt der noch?) machen?


Mikkael? der trainiert kräftig! 

Den Winterpokal nahm ich zum Anlass, habe deutlich mehr trainiert als im letzten Winter. Leider leidet die Effektivität und die Kraft etwas unter den sehr langen Touren, die zwar gute Punkte brachten aber nicht für den besten Fitnessstand sorgten. Daher kümmere ich mich zZ um die Feinarbeit! 

Gewicht und Co. sind stabil auf dem Niveau vom letzten Jahr, ohne große Schwankungen!

Meine "Dabei-Sein-und-Überleben-Ziele" für '05: 2 x Bike-Marathon (Mittelstrecke) und 1 x Alpencross

Tja, das wars von mir.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Boardercrime (3. Mai 2005)

Hmm, noch 3 Tage bis zu meinem 80 KG Termin, hab leider noch nicht viel abgenommen, Gewicht schwankt immer zwischen 81-83 KG...grmpf.
Trotz täglich 40 KM radeln...muss wohl bis Freitag durchradeln ohne zu fressen   Wie ist das möglich trotz mehr bewegung kein Gramm zu verlieren ?
Andere nehmen in der gleichen Zeit 5 KG ab...Und fressen tu ich eigentlich auch recht diszipliniert..also kein Pommes, Nix alk, Pizza oder Hamburgers... 

Möchte unbedingt die 80 KG Grenze knacken, aber wie


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2005)

Irgendeine Idee den Körperfettanteil ohne Stress etwas zu reduzieren? Wie z.B. so gezielt im Bauchbereich usw. Diesmal eher Fine-Tuning, also kein Großangriff. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Andy988 (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich geb auch zu übergewicht zu haben  . Ich möchte dies auch wegbekommen auf ca. 70 Kilo d.H ungefähr 10 Kilo weniger. (79Kilo und 178cm groß). Manche meinen vielleicht 70Kilo wäre immernoch nicht genug, ich bin aber ziemlich muskolös was das betrifft. Mein Oberarmumfang ist 39cm ohne wirklich zu tranieren (mit 16 Jahren) aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Ab Heute möchte ich erstmal nur Wasser trinken und die gewohnten Mahlzeiten einhalten und nicht drauf achten was es gibt. Vorher hab ich meist süßen Sprudel getrunken und zwischendurch genascht. Jetzt werde ich insbesondere darauf achten wann ich satt bin und dann kein Stückchen mehr essen. 

Radeln tue ich immoment weniger, aber denke mal das wird trotzdem klappen  Ich habe schon durchs Fahrradfahren von 93kg (da war ich sogar noch kleiner auf das jetztige Abgespeckt. Im Winter wog ich sogar schonmal 76 Kilogramm, konnte dies leider aber nicht halten  

Ich weiß das es vielleicht keinen Interessiert   Aber vielleicht mach ich somit anderen auch den Mut zum abnehmen


----------



## jordimisch (18. Juli 2005)

So! Hab den ganzen Thread gelesen!! Super motivieren das ganze! Schade, dass er etwas versandet ist in den letzten Monaten!

Habe vor 6 Wochen mit 111.8 kg gestartet bei 187cm Körpergrösse! 
6 Wochen später noch 99.8 kg...12 kilo in 6 wochen durch viel Mountainbike, Joggen und Umstellung der Ernährung. Es ist einfach ein herrliches Gefühl zu spüren wie man Fitter und Leistungsfähiger wird. Es geht mir physisch wie psychisch viel besser durch den Sport.

Früher hatte ich im Knie links immer Probleme mit Knochenhautentzündung. Bisher habe ich aber keine Probleme, ich schätze es kommt davon, dass ich jetzt auch etwas Jogge so 2 - 3 mal pro Woche 4 - 5 km.

Leider schlafen meine Füsse und mein 'Sack' beim Biken meistens schon nach kurzer Zeit ein...bin zur Zeit am testen von Sätteln und Sitzpos etc. Hoffe das Problem noch in den Griff zu bekommen....denn dann gehts erst richtig los!!!!

Zielgewicht 90 Kilo danach Finetuning mit Körperfettabbau und Gewichtshaltung. Momentan 25.5% Körperfett. bin relativ breit und muskulös gebaut. Halte euch zwischendurch auf dem laufenden...

bike on!

grüsse aus der schweiz
mischa


----------



## Boardercrime (18. Juli 2005)

Bin immer noch drann   
Hab mittlerweile die 80 geknackt...pendelt mittlerweile zwischen 78-80 kg...Gewicht geht halt langsam runter aber dafür bleibts hoffentlich auch unten.
Hab mittlerweile auch angefangen zu laufen (nicht saufen     ),
da ich in den Ferien auf Teneriffa leider kein Bike zur Verfügung hatte und ich nicht wieder alles zunehmen wollte...
Macht mit den richtigen Schuhen und ein paar pfunde weniger sogar ein bisserl spass...


----------



## jordimisch (19. Juli 2005)

@Boardercrime

Gratulation dazu! Nur nicht zu schnell sauf...ähmm...laufen, damit du die freud dran nicht gleich wieder verlierst! 

Hab auch vor paar Wochen mit jogging angefangen wenn Zeit zu knapp für Bike-Runde. Spüre aber wie die Abwechslung zwischen Biken und Laufen mir guttut. Fürs Schlechtwetter-Training habe ich @home noch nen Cross-Trainer, den hab ich gestern wieder mal (seit langem, 'zu lange' ;-)) benutzt. 38 Min Training (Intervall) und ich war Nass wie aus der Dusche! Krass! Schon verdammt hart auf dem Ding....

Gewicht zur Zeit leider wieder 100.6 kg. Muss wohl am vielen Training der letzten Woche liegen. Fett habe ich nicht zugenommen, das Gewicht gieng aber trotzdem um 800 Gramm nach oben.

Bleibe dran! 90 Kilo ist immernoch das Ziel!

/edit: PS: Verdammt will endlich dauerhaft in den 2stelligen KG-Bereich und weg von 0.1 Tonne!


----------



## Boardercrime (19. Juli 2005)

@jordimisch:
Wie hast Du deine Ernährung umgestellt ?
Ich kämpfe mich schon noch auf die 75 KG runter,wird aber ein verdammt harter Kampf. Das Gewicht wär mir noch egal aber der Pirelli um die Hüfte nervt.
Hab früher nie länger als 5 Minuten am Stück laufen können weil mir die Luft ausging, seit dem ich Bike hab ich die Kondition damit ich eine Stunde am Stück laufen kann und bin danach immer noch nicht fix und fertig...okay, mein Tempo ist nicht berauschend, eine schwangere Bergente würd wahrscheinlich noch mithalten können....aber immerhin.


----------



## jordimisch (19. Juli 2005)

@Boardercrime

Ich lass mich zur Zeit noch etwas beraten bezüglich Ernährung. d.h. ich hab nen Plan was ich essen darf und wieviel davon. Eine Ernährungsberaterin hat mir diesbezüglich geholfen. Ich war an einem Punkt angelagt, wo ich mir ganz klar sagen musste, so gehts nicht weiter...abnehmen, zunehmen, extreme Schwankungen....ich will nun einfach runter und das Gewicht auch halten können...nix mehr mit Jojo-Effekt!

Mein Tagesbedarf im Moment:

4 Einheiten Protein
3 Einheiten Gemüse
2 Einheiten Stärke
2 - 3 Früchte pro Tag
Salat soviel wie ich will

Einheiten sind teils verschieden. z.b. 140 gr Poulet-Fleisch ist 1 Einheit Protein
oder 180 gr Joghurt ist auch 1 Protein. Alles möglichst Fett-Frei und Light-produkte.
Gemüse ist eine Einheit ca. 1 1/2 Faust-Grösse von mir. Eigentlich ist es so, dass ich zur Zeit gar nicht so viel Appetit habe um alles zu essen. ist noch cool, nie hungern, soviel essen wie man will --> einfach anders )

Keine Teigwaren, nichts fritiertes, kein Fastfood, kein Schweinefleisch

Ich will ja mein Depot-Fett verbrennen (hab natürlich auch nen Pirelli um die Hüfte ;-)), deshalb wenig Kohlenhydrate zusätzlich aufnehmen. 

Das ist eigentlich alles. Wichtig ist beim Abnehmen eigentlich nur, dass man weniger Energie (sprich kcal) zu sich nimmt, als man täglich verbrennt. Da ich noch relativ viel sport treibe (zZ. ca. 5x pro Woche) war ich bisher bei rund 2kg Fettverlust pro Woche (6 Wochen nun). Ich habe in diesen 6 Wochen nur Fett verbrannt...keine Muskelkraft verloren...) Das freut mich am meisten, d.h. es funktioniert!

Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Ich hoffe ich schaffe die letzten 10 Kilo auch noch in diesem Tempo. Gebe mir aber alle Zeit die ich brauche.

Es lebe der Sport!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (19. Juli 2005)

Super,weiter so    ! 
Bei mir gehts leider nicht mehr so schnell runter.  
Hab mich auch massiv mit den Kohlenhydrate eingeschränkt was mich aber
im Sport ziemlich abgebremst hat. Mach jetzt 1-2 Mal die Woche ein Kohlenhydrate-Ladetag...so eine Art Freestyle-Anabole Diät.
Muss wohl mein Sportpensum noch intensiver gestalten, obwohl ich schon jeden Tag etwas mache (biken,laufen,schwimmen,klettern,sex...)
Was verstehst Du eigentlich unter 1 Einheit Stärke ?

P.S.: Gibts im Internet eine Tabelle von den Einheiten  ? Klingt noch interessant...


----------



## jordimisch (19. Juli 2005)

@Boardercrime

Danke für Dein Lob.

Unter 1 Einheit Stärke verstehe ich für mich z.b.

1 mittelgrosses Vollkornbrot
   oder
1/2 Suppen-Tasse (3 dl) 'gekochter' Reis

Lustigerweise fällt es mir sehr leicht auf Stärke zu verzichten. Oft muss ich mich zwingen am Abend noch die 2te Portion Stärk zu essen...manchmal lass ich sie auch weg. Am meisten muss ich mich bei den Proteinen zurückhalten, da hier auch viel Abwechslung beim Essen dring steckt: Milch, Käse, Fleisch, Eier, Fisch etc. Aus den Proteinen zieh ich meine Power, mit welcher ich dann die Fett-Reserven verbrenne. Die Stärke-Portion am Morgen mit 5dl Milch hilft mir über den ganzen Tag zu kommen, ohne grosses Hungergefühl oder Heisshunger auf Süssigkeiten. Ich habe vorher nie Gefrühstückt...das war ein Fehler...das Frühstück ist wirklich wichtig und hilft einen gesunden Blutzuckerspiegel über den ganzen Tag halten zu können. Denn bei Blutzuckerschwankungen kommen dann die Fress-Attacken und Heisshunger-Anomalien ;-)

Da ich noch locker 10 kg Fett-Reserven habe, kann ich diese hoffentlich noch in bisherigem Tempo 'vernichten', 'verbrennen'...'am Berg liegen lassen' etc. )

Es lebe der Sport!

Der Plan wurde so für mich zusammengestellt. Eine Tabelle im i-net habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Falls ich was finde, werd ich es hier posten.


----------



## schaengel (21. Juli 2005)

jordimisch schrieb:
			
		

> So! Hab den ganzen Thread gelesen!! Super motivieren das ganze...mischa



 Hast Du sonst nix besseres zu tun   ??? Ne, Spaß beiseite und meinen Glückwunsch! Freut mich ja, dass unsere "Leidensgeschichten" zu etwas gut sind.

Apropos "freut mich" - freut mich, dass der Mikkael sich auch noch 'mal zu Wort meldet. Interessiert es jemanden, wie's mir geht? Egal, ich erzähl's trotzdem: blendend! Ich denke, ordentlich abgenommen zu haben, aber fragt nicht, wieviel. Ich stand dieses Jahr nicht ein einziges mal auf der Waage (von wegen "Stress"), aber meine Klamotten sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache. Daneben esse ich noch immer kontrolliert und trotzdem mit Genuß. Hier und da wird auch 'mal gefeiert. Und sportlich läuft es auch besser als letztes Jahr: ich hab' ca. 800km mehr auf'm Tacho als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, und irgendwie fühl' ich mich "schneller".

Anfang September fahr ich beim Vulkanbike mit. Dann schlägt die Stunde der Wahrheit, aber wie gesagt - bloß kein Stress


----------



## mikkael (21. Juli 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert es jemanden, wie's mir geht?


Was sagt Deine Frau dazu??  

Also die Mutation vom Schwein zum Amateursportler ist hier ebenfalls vollständig: Willingen, die Randonées in Belgien, CTFs und Garmisch, was hatte ich alles dieses Jahr (Fotos ).. Meine enge Beziehung mit der Waage hält dennoch an, obwohl die Änderungen in der Anzeige im +/- 1 Kg Bereich sind, das seit einem Jahr.

Willst Du in Daun alle 3 Strecken hintereinander fahren?  Vielleicht komme ich vorbei für eine Tagesfahrt.

VG Mikkael


----------



## jordimisch (22. Juli 2005)

Zwischenstand...
so...nach paar Tagen training und weiterhin strikter einhaltung meines Plans konnte ich gestern abend einen weiteren Teilsieg feiern:

Gewicht Montag 100.6
Gewicht Donnerstag 98.8
Tendenz fallend 

Training ca. 80km Mountainbike (2 Touren)
1 x Cross-Trainer wegen Schlechtwetter
1 x Jogging 5 km

Besonders beim jogging konnte ich eine Konditionssteigerung feststellen...Freude herscht! ;-) Nächste Woche wieder mehr...dran bleiben und Spass haben ist das Motto!


----------



## Boardercrime (22. Juli 2005)

Das geht ja richtig flott !!


----------



## ryohazuki (22. Juli 2005)

Servus!

Bei mir ist abnehmen jetzt auch auf dem Plan. Früher wog ich während meiner besten Zeit 68kg bei 1,85m. Jetzt 90,8kg! Habe in den letzten 2 Jahren 15kg zugenommen (seit ich mit meiner Frau zusammen bin; Schwiegermama kocht zu gut). 
Zu viel Schäufele und Gulasch gegessen, Sport ganz zurückgeschraubt.
Irgendwann führte eine Hiatusinsuffizienz (Schwäche des Magenverschlusses) zu dauernden Sodbrennen und zu Niedergeschlagenheit, konnte mich einfach nicht aufraffen, was zu tun. Dann wurde noch eine Achillessehnenverkürzung bei mir festgestellt -> darf nicht joggen.
Bin meistens erst zwischen halb sieben und acht von der Arbeit zurück und der innere Schweinehund siegt. 
Also muss ich erstmal die Ernährung umstellen, Arbeit etwas zurückschrauben und dann nehme ich das Projekt "Gewichtsabnahme und Training" in Angriff

Gruss


----------



## jordimisch (22. Juli 2005)

@ryohazuki  

Es tun! Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Plan! Nicht morgen beginnen sondern heute!


----------



## ryohazuki (22. Juli 2005)

@jordimisch: Yes, Sir! Mach ich ja. Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (24. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du in Daun alle 3 Strecken hintereinander fahren?



Dieses Jahr nicht, aber nächstes. Ich bereite meine Frau schon langsam darauf vor und fange an zu sparen (da gibt's nämlich nette Hotels   ) Ich fahre nur am Samstag die 80km, sozusagen als Prüfung für den Kauf eines neuen Bikes. Das was ich jetzt habe - keine Entschuldigung für lausige Zeiten - taugt wenig für solche Geschichten. Heute war ich zu 'ner RTF in der Eifel, um mich für die Cyclassics warmzufahren.


----------



## jordimisch (26. Juli 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand

Montag, 25.07.2005

KörperFett 25.0%
Gewicht 98.3 kg

- 0.5 kg seit Donnerstag

Aktivitäten: 
- 30 min Jogging (4.5 km)
- 1 1/2 Bike GA1
- 1 1/2 Bike Ga1

Nächster Donnerstag wieder Kontrolle...angestrebter Körperfettanteil 10 - 13% --> noch ca. 10 - 12 KG abspechen....bisheriger Verlust: 13.5 kg

GoGoGo!


----------



## Boardercrime (26. Juli 2005)

Boah, gestern hatte ich einen Einbruch beim Laufen, konnte ca. nur ne halbe Stunde durchziehen statt der gewohnten Stunde...lag wohl am tropischen Klima.
Heute wieder Vollgas...Gewicht pendelt zwischen 77.5 und 80 KG....grmpf..
Kommt mir vor als wär ich mit einem Gummiband an der 80 befestigt...harhar.
Aber die 75 KG sind in Griffweite !

Wie messt Ihr eigentlich eueren Körperfettanteil ? 
Ich hab einen Kaliper, aber die Messdaten schwanken ziemlich...laut mitgelieferter Tabelle müsste man nur einen Punkt an der Hüfte messen, da habe ich 10 mm = 13 % !! Unmöglich, sind sicher viel mehr....


----------



## jordimisch (29. Juli 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand

Freitag, 29.07.2005

Gewicht 97.8 kg

- wieder 0.5 kg seit Montag

Aktivitäten: 
- 2 x 45 min Jogging (6.5 km)
- 1 1/2 Bike GA1

Nächste Woche keine Kontrolle. Muss hart am Ball bleiben im Moment. Nur nicht lockerlassen und Konsequenz zeigen. Fällt mir schwerer als noch vor paar Wochen...Körpergefühl so gut wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Kondition am besten seit Jahren (sicher wegen den 14 kg weniger fett) ;-) Fühle mich schon wirklich ziemlich fitt...freue mich aufs Endziel < 90kg! Der Weg ist das Ziel!

GoGoGo!


----------



## schaengel (29. Juli 2005)

jordimisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Muss hart am Ball bleiben im Moment. Nur nicht lockerlassen und Konsequenz zeigen. Fällt mir schwerer als noch vor paar Wochen...



Oh, Mann, Jordi, das kommt mir bekannt vor! Ich wünsch Dir eine gewisse selbstsichere Gelassenheit bei der Verfolgung Deiner Ziele. Leider weiss ich nicht, welchen konkreten Tip ich Dir dabei geben soll, ohne dass Du den Eindruck gewinnst, ich will Dir Deine Erfolge mies machen - im Gegenteil!

Also, toi toi toi - aber üb' auch 'mal fünfe gerade sein zu lassen, ohne Deinen "Masterplan" (   Mikka) zu verlassen. Mir gelingt das am besten, wenn ich mich nicht dem Wiegestress aussetze und mehr in meinen Körper hineinhorche. Das mag vielleicht etwas esoterisch klingen, hilft mir aber.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## jordimisch (9. August 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand:

Gewicht 96.0 kg

Edit: Datum 08.08.2005

- 1.8 kg

Viel gelaufen...ca. 30km (pro run ca. 8.5 km), 60km Mountainbike inkl. ca. 2000 Höhenmetern....verteilt auf 3 Touren.

Motivation im Moment wieder besser. Allerdings leichte Zerrung des rechten Aduktoren...gestern etwas zuviel Gas gegeben beim joggen die letzten 3 km...heute nur 4.8km und langsamstes Tempo auf dem Programm.

Total Gewichtsverlust bisher 15.8 kg seit Anfangs Juni.
Ruhepuls ist zur Zeit 43!  Finde den schon extrem tief...normal war vorher bei mir ca. 55 - 60 schläge...Kondition und fitness weiter verbessert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebrias (10. August 2005)

Super Sache jordimisch! Jetzt einfach am Ball bleiben, aber wie ich dich kenne packst du das! Das einem der Ruhepuls einfach um 12 Schläge absacken kann, ist schon bisschen sonderbar. Aber Hauptsache er bleibt über 30   

Aber schon fast 16kg wegtrainiert seit Juni ist schon eine tolle Leistung. Weiter so.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## jordimisch (12. August 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand:

11.08.2005

Gewicht 94.9 kg

- 1.1 kg seit Montag (3 Tage) 

Aktivitäten: 2 x 8.4 km, 1 x 6 km joggen

30 Minuten vor dem Mittagessen je eine Grapefruit --> negativ Kalorien
scheint sogar etwas Wirkung zu zeigen..

nächstes Ziel bis Ende August 92 kg....kondition beim joggen wird besser...60min durchlaufen kein problem mehr...


----------



## homburger (12. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab eure beiträge schon seit langem verfolgt und muss mich nun auch mal zu wort melden. ich kann mich noch unangenehm genau an die zeit des abnehmens erinnern- ist jetzt vielleicht 4-5 jahre her und ich weiss was ihr so mitmacht. also, meinen tiefsten respekt   
an alle die zwischendurch verzweifeln, oder mitlesen und sich ärgern den einstieg nicht zu kriegen- bloss nicht aufgeben. ich hab mindestens 2 dutzend anläufe gebraucht und die sind meistens am sonntag nachmittag angegangen worden und waren am abend schon wieder vorbei.
naja, um mir noch selbst auf die schulter zu klopfen und euch etwas mut zu machen:
bin von 102 auf 70 kilo in 13 monaten. nebenbei vegetarier geworden und sonst noch einiges verändert. wenn mich heute jemand dazu befragt fühlt es sich garnicht so krass an- irgendwann ging es wie von allein   
also, zeigt euren körpern wer der chef ist.

viel erfolg  

sven


----------



## munchin Monster (12. August 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> bin von 102 auf 70 kilo in 13 monaten. nebenbei vegetarier geworden und sonst noch einiges verändert.



Darf man fragen was dich dazu bewegt Vegetarier zu sein bzw. es geworden zu sein?

mfg benni


----------



## homburger (12. August 2005)

also, anfangs war das eher ein ausweichmanöver für schnelleres abnehmen. ich habe früher fleisch und dessen nebenprodukte in jeglicher form als nahrungfundament betrachtet    während des zivieldienstes blieb mir dann nichts anderes übrig als mir abends (hab überwiegend zentraldienst bei nem fahrdienst für behinderte gemacht) von den mitbringseln der kollegen etwas gescheites für die diät raus zusuchen. zu 90% kam das von der dönerbude und so hab ich letztlich ne türkische salattaschen- diät gemacht. 
tja, das abnehmen ging ohne fleisch noch schneller und man mußte nicht mehr so viel überlegen- geflügel, oder diätwurst, doch lieber fisch...
dann hab ich mich am schluss etwas eingehender mit dem thema beschäftigt und wie gesagt an meinem leben einiges umgestellt und so bin ich dann auch tiereverschonender vegetarier geblieben.
aber bitte, wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt werde ich nicht selten den diskussionen von sinn und unsinn dieser thematik ausgesetzt, das ist so müßig wie ein religionsstreit. also lasse ich weitere erklärungen aus- die hier ist eh schon ein zu langer roman   
ihr habt bestimmt was bessres zu tun!

also, einen schönen abend!

Sven


----------



## Tladnuttef (13. August 2005)

Hallo jordimisch,

deine Abnehmerfolge sind -so diese denn wahr sind- enorm. Aber die ernsthafte Frage von mir: Was und wieviel isst du denn noch? 1,1kg in drei Tagen wären ein Kaloriendefizit von ca. 2500kcal täglich!!! Und das bei stetig verbesserter Kondition? Ich bitte dich dringend um Aufklärung, Danke!


----------



## munchin Monster (13. August 2005)

Tladnuttef schrieb:
			
		

> 1,1kg in drei Tagen wären ein Kaloriendefizit von ca. 2500kcal täglich!!! Und das bei stetig verbesserter Kondition?


Das ist meines erachtens nach unmöglich. Jedenfalls wird man sich dabei nicht gut fühlen - ja sogar sehr miserabel.

Bei einem Kaloriendefizit von über 500kcal pro Tag geht's mir dreckig... Muss hungrig schlafen gehen und meine Kräfte lassen nach (v.a. beim biken und beim Ausdauertraining).
Muss ja nicht heißen dass er wirklich 1,1kg *FETT* in 3 Tagen abgenommen hat. Spielt bestimmt auch Füllzustand des Körpers mit rein (essen, trinken etc.).

Naja so zumindest meine Theorie


----------



## jordimisch (16. August 2005)

Tladnuttef schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo jordimisch,
> 
> deine Abnehmerfolge sind -so diese denn wahr sind- enorm. Aber die ernsthafte Frage von mir: Was und wieviel isst du denn noch? 1,1kg in drei Tagen wären ein Kaloriendefizit von ca. 2500kcal täglich!!! Und das bei stetig verbesserter Kondition? Ich bitte dich dringend um Aufklärung, Danke!




Hi!

du kannst mir glauben, ich berichte hier nur, was die Waage bei meiner Ernährungsberaterin erzählt. Genauere Infos zu deiner Frage, was und wieviel ich noch esse, siehe bitte Posting 752 und 754 von mir. Dort erkläre ich kurz wie ich seit rund 11 Wochen jetzt esse. Zusätzlich dazu esse ich rund 30 Minuten vor dem Mittagessen nun eine Grapefruit. Diese unterstützt den Stoffwechsel und regt diesen an.

die 1.1kg können kaum reines fett gewesen sein, es ist halt der unterschied welcher die waage angezeigt hat. d.h. wasser, mageninhalt, darminhalt etc. varieren und können schnell 1 kg ausmachen...wiegen tue ich mich immer abends um ca. 17.00 Uhr vor dem nachtessen...das schmeichelgewicht morgen wäre noch ca. 2 kilogramm weniger....

aber es ist wie es ist...ich nehem ab, treibe fast täglich sport (sicher 5mal pro woche zur zeit) und fühle mich wirklich wie superman ;-) das training ist im ga1 bereich, manchmal drüber aber nie für lange....das jogging hilf mehr als das biken fürs abnehmen...deshalb jogge ich zur zeit mehr als ich bike....kalorien-defizit habe ich ganz sicher....zähle diese allerdings nicht...wozu auch...esse nach meinem plan und es funktioniert. die unwahrheit erzähle ich nicht, das könnt ihr mir glauben....heute abend habe ich wieder termin bei der ernährungsberatung...mal schaun was die waage heute anzeigt....

seit letztem donnerstag habe ich 

1 x 10km jogging
1 x 6 km jogging
1 x 2h bike-tour 800Hm
so und mo ruhetag
heute nach kontrolle 6km jogging

morgen mehr....am weekend habe ich bisschen gesündigt...wein getrunken und dessert gegessen.... muss auch sein zwischendurch...;-)

freue mich schon tierisch aufs joggen heute...!!

Edit: Posting-Nr. falsch angegeben.


----------



## Tladnuttef (16. August 2005)

Ja, du kannst es gerne ein bisschen paranoid nennen, aber langsam überkommen mich so meine Zweifel angesichts der Tatsache dass deine Ernährungsberaterin so oft als DIE geniale Frau zitiert wird nach der gerne gefragt werden könnte (ich habe mich gerade selbst dabei ertappt dies tun zu wollen) nachdem diese die Quadratur des Kreises bezüglich Ernährung gefunden zu haben scheint. Es ist geradezu verlockend -auch für mich- mit relativ einfacher Umstellung der Ernährung ein derart phantastisches Ergebnis zu erzielen und das bei -ich sag mal- "Im Verhältnis wenig Sport".
Um es auf den/meinem Punkt zu bringen: Ich selbst habe noch nie die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich erstens bei einer derart schnellen Gewichtsreduktion die gute Laune beibehalten kann, zweitens auch noch die Kondition in dem Ausmass den du beschreibst zunimmt und ich drittens auch noch Probleme hätte die ohnehin karge Ernährung zu bewältigen die die Beraterin mir zugestehen würde.
Ich muss sagen, deine ersten Berichte waren geradezu sagenhaft motivierend, aber die Konstanz deiner Erfolge lassen mich doch erheblich an der Wahrheit deiner Aussagen zweifeln.
Frage: Wieviel Teuros kostet dich über den genannten Zeitraum deine Ernährungsberaterin und wie kann ich Kontakt mit ihr aufnehmen? Ich möchte mich ja gerne überzeugen lassen... 
-denn die Möglichkeit die seh ich gerne - allein mir fehlt der Glaube (frei nach Goethe)


----------



## jordimisch (17. August 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand:

Gewicht 94.8kg

- 0.1 kg

Training: 
1 x 10km joggen
1 x  6km joggen
1 x bike tour 2h

am weekend nicht genau nach plan gegessen...2 glas rotwein, 2 glas weisswein, dessert...

bin froh gewicht gehalten zu haben. unter der woche fällt es mir leichter den essplan einzuhalten. wenn keine speziellen termine etc anfallen muss man weniger kompromisse eingehen.

gester nach kontrolle noch 6km gejoggt, die 2 tage ruhepause habe mir gut getan, fühle mich gestern beim joggen frischer als letzte woche...nächste kontrolle ist freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jordimisch (17. August 2005)

Tladnuttef schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, du kannst es gerne ein bisschen paranoid nennen, aber langsam überkommen mich so meine Zweifel angesichts der Tatsache dass deine Ernährungsberaterin so oft als DIE geniale Frau zitiert wird nach der gerne gefragt werden könnte (ich habe mich gerade selbst dabei ertappt dies tun zu wollen) nachdem diese die Quadratur des Kreises bezüglich Ernährung gefunden zu haben scheint. Es ist geradezu verlockend -auch für mich- mit relativ einfacher Umstellung der Ernährung ein derart phantastisches Ergebnis zu erzielen und das bei -ich sag mal- "Im Verhältnis wenig Sport".
> Um es auf den/meinem Punkt zu bringen: Ich selbst habe noch nie die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich erstens bei einer derart schnellen Gewichtsreduktion die gute Laune beibehalten kann, zweitens auch noch die Kondition in dem Ausmass den du beschreibst zunimmt und ich drittens auch noch Probleme hätte die ohnehin karge Ernährung zu bewältigen die die Beraterin mir zugestehen würde.
> Ich muss sagen, deine ersten Berichte waren geradezu sagenhaft motivierend, aber die Konstanz deiner Erfolge lassen mich doch erheblich an der Wahrheit deiner Aussagen zweifeln.
> Frage: Wieviel Teuros kostet dich über den genannten Zeitraum deine Ernährungsberaterin und wie kann ich Kontakt mit ihr aufnehmen? Ich möchte mich ja gerne überzeugen lassen...
> -denn die Möglichkeit die seh ich gerne - allein mir fehlt der Glaube (frei nach Goethe)




Muahaha...ich lach mich echt schlapp...armer Kerl du! Für dich einfachmal nur soviel: http://www.trimlines.ch/home/prog_abn.asp

Ich mach das jetzt seit 11 Wochen --> 17 kilogramm weniger, leistungsfähiger und besser gelaunt! SMILE!

Karge Ernährung?? Muahahaha!!!!


----------



## Tladnuttef (17. August 2005)

Danke für den Tip und deine wohl gewählten Worte. Jetzt weiß ich zwar noch nicht wieviel dein individuelles Prgramm kostet, aber unter der Vorraussetzung der abgegebenen 35-60 Schweizer(!) Fränkli/Woche sind das bei einer angegebenen Durchschnittsdauer von 18-24 Monaten 2730-6240 Franken (imerhin keine Euros) -Muahuahahahahahahahahahahaha.....

Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal nachschauen ob ich mich da nicht vertan habe.


----------



## jordimisch (17. August 2005)

Tladnuttef schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip und deine wohl gewählten Worte. Jetzt weiß ich zwar noch nicht wieviel dein individuelles Prgramm kostet, aber unter der Vorraussetzung der abgegebenen 35-60 Schweizer(!) Fränkli/Woche sind das bei einer angegebenen Durchschnittsdauer von 18-24 Monaten 2730-6240 Franken (imerhin keine Euros) -Muahuahahahahahahahahahahaha.....
> 
> Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal nachschauen ob ich mich da nicht vertan habe.



...und rechnen kann er auch noch!    
Meine Kosten liegen irgendwo in der Mitte bei den von dir ausgerechneten werten. Korrekt! Ich sehe es als langfristige Investition...


----------



## schaengel (17. August 2005)

jordimisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...und rechnen kann er auch noch!



He, Ihr zwei, ich hoffe, das entwickelt sich nun nicht zu einem persönlichen Disput zwischen Euch beiden.

@ Tlad: man kann seine Kohle auch mit noch weniger Sinn verbraten - andere versaufen soviel. Ich persönlich würde den Service auch nicht in Anspruch nehmen, aber ich stimme Jordi zu, dass man es als Investition - nämlich in mehr Lebensqualität - betrachten kann.

Also, peace, Leute


----------



## Ebrias (20. August 2005)

Na, also dem jordimisch Lügen in den Mund legen zu wollen ist doch ziemlich dreist. Aber Neid hat halt manchmal die wildesten Auswüchse zur Folge. Auf alle Fälle kann ich die Angaben vom Kollegen jordimisch ganz klar bestätigen. 

Ich begleite ihn zwar nicht auf den allabendliche Wiegegang, doch sehe ich ihn praktisch täglich im Büro, wenn ich nicht gerade wie jetzt im Vaterschaftsurlaub weile. Und der Kerl hat mittlerweile wirklich gewaltig abgespeckt, und dann noch die aktuelle Trainingsform -> nice! Andere sparen sich die Kilos am Bike   

Punkt Mangelernährung: Er kommt praktisch täglich mit uns am Mittag essen und stellt sich sein Menü zusammen, Buffet sei dank.

Eine Ernährungsberatung alleine nützt natürlich rein gar nichts. Auf die Disziplin und die Motivation kommt es an. Der eine schafft es ohne Beratung, der andere selbst mit Beratung nicht. Und diese investierten 2-3 Tausend Franken sind es angesichts des Erfolges auf alle Fälle wert. Dieses Geld hat man (wie schon erwähnt wurde) z.B. in Kürze versoffen. Da ist es so um ein vielfaches besser angelegt. Ausserdem braucht man bei kleinerem Gewicht auch nicht mehr sooo viel zu saufen bis die Wirkung kommt -> Gewinnoptimierung.

Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle für den jordimisch und wünsche ihm auch für die Stabilitätsphase eine gutes Durchhaltevermögen.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## Tladnuttef (22. August 2005)

Woraus schließt du dass ich neidisch wäre? Mir ging es lediglich um die Glaubwürdigkeit der Aussagen. Und da war es eben nur die halbe Miete, denn auch wenn der Erfolg -das glaube ich jetzt einfach mal- so grandios ist wie beschrieben suggerieren die Angaben von Jordimisch dass dies eben jeder könnte. Vom Prinzip her durchaus nachvollziehbar in der Praxis jedoch illusorisch da sich kaum jemand die horrende Summe die diese Ernährungsberater abzocken leisten können. Nicht aus Nachlässigkeit -so unterstelle ich das mal- sondern ganz bewusst hat Jordimisch die "Nebensächlichkeit" der paar Franken in seinen Beiträgen unterschlagen. -Denn sonst hätte er auch nicht auf meine Provokation nach dem Motto "Getroffener Hund bellt" reagiert. Muahaha... u.s.w. Macht mir ja nix. Was mir allerdings was macht und das bringt mich tatsächlich auf die Palme ist die Tatsache, dass jemand (Ebrias) daherkommt mich des Neides und Sonstigem bezichtigt, aber nicht mal der linearen Arithmetik mächtig ist oder -und das halte ich für wahrscheinlicher- schon wieder bewusst verschleiert/beschönigt indem dieser so tut als wären erstens zwei bis dreitausend Franken nix besonderes und darüber hinaus es sich nicht um nur diesen Betrag sondern tatsächlich um 4485plus/minus Franken handelt. Ich nenne mich zwar scherzweise Tladnuttef aber nicht Dölbmmud. Im Übrigen an diejenigen die mir weismachen wollen, dass es nur die bewährten Methode des Saufens als alternative Geldvernichtungsmöglichkeit gibt: Man könnte ausser völlig unsinniger Geldzumfensterrausschmeissmöglichkeitmitverblödungstendenz auch die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen mit seinem Geld was vernünftigeres anzufangen: Vielleicht Taschenrechner, Lesebrille  kaufen?)


----------



## Ebrias (23. August 2005)

Was hat denn das 'nicht der linearen Arithmetik mächtig zu sein' mit dem Thema zu tun. Du blässt da ins selbe Horn, als wenn jemand einen Poster auf dessen orthografische Unzulänglichkeiten aufmerksam macht. Schlichtweg das Thema verfehlt, solche Seitenhiebe lenken schon lange nicht mehr von der Diskussion ab...

Ob es nun 2, 3 oder 5 Tausend Franken sind spielt doch keine Rolle hier. Er leistet sich das ganze nun einmal und der Erfolg gibt ihm persönlich recht. Du darfst gerne an den Resultaten zweifeln, das steht dir natürlich frei. Ich würde es evt. auch nicht ganz glauben, aber im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich den Vorteil das Ganze mit eigenen Augen zu sehen. 

Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen: Es geht hier in keinster Weise um Werbung für den oder die Ernährungsberatung. Weiss nicht, ob ich persönlich dazu bereit wäre eine solche Summe zu investieren. Der Thread hier soll doch der Motivation dienen, egal mit welchen Mitteln das Abnehm-Ziel hier erreicht wird.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## Tladnuttef (24. August 2005)

Was hatte ich für wahrscheinlicher gehalten? Dass du nicht rechnen kannst oder was anderes??? -LESEN!!!
Du scheinst die Zusammenhänge nicht mal ansatzweise zu erkennen. Welche Motivation meinst du eigentlich wenn diese supertolle Methode so gut funktioniert und man erst durch langes Nachfragen erfährt dass nicht nur die Wampe sondern auch das ganze Geld weg ist? Der Unterschied zwischen 2000 und 5000 Franken spielt keine Rolle??? Ja wo lebst du denn? -Ach so, ja in der Schweiz. 

Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Tag du Motivationsprofi.

PS: Ich kauf mir jetzt einen Ferrari und versuch den Verkäufer mit deiner Mathematik zu überzeugen: Wenn 5000-2000=0 dann 100x3000 auch 0 weil 0x300000=0. Wenns Fragen gibt darf ich dann anrufen?


----------



## Ebrias (24. August 2005)

Im Bezug auf die investierten 2-5 Tausend Franken kennst du meine Meinung, und die wird sich auch durch deine lächerlichen Rechenbeispiele nicht ändern. Obwohl, den Ferrari hätte ich auch gerne... 

Meine persönliche Einstellung ist es halt, dass wenn man bereit ist eine gewisse Summe für die Beratung und zur Erreichung eines Zieles einzusetzen, man halt auch einen gewissen Spielraum beim investierten Geld beachten muss. Und da spielt es halt für mich persönlich nicht so eine grosse Rolle ob 2 oder 5 Tausend Franken, wenn ich vom Weg überzeugt und zu einer nicht unerheblichen Investition bereit bin. Ich kaufe meinen Fernseher auch nicht bei Discounter sondern beim Fachhändler, solche Leute soll es noch geben. Dafür geniesse ich auch alle Vorteile. 

Gruss

Ebrias

Edit: Unangebrachter Schwachsinn entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (24. August 2005)

Wasnhierlos ????


----------



## Tladnuttef (24. August 2005)

Vier Fragen hätte ich:
1. Bist du eigentlich wirklich so borniert oder tust du nur so? 
2. Oder ist es schlichtweg Arroganz die dir den Blick verstellt?
3. Oder willst du einfach nur provozieren?
4. In welcher Firma verdienst du soviel Geld mit der reinen Unfähigkeit einfache Texte zu lesen und zu interpretieren damit du ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 5000 Franken ausgeben könntest wenn nur genug "Sinn" in dem Vorhaben liegt? Bist du gar ein Manager???
Ich warte wirklich schon gespannt auf eine inzwischen bekannt eloquente Antwort deinerseits...

Schönen Gruss

PS: Ich kaufe mir meine Socken auch beim Fachhändler, denn wie kann ich wissen wie gross mein Fuss ist? Da geb ich auch gut und gerne das Doppelte bis Dreifache aus. Beim Fernseher wird das allerdings ein bisschen teurer, aber wer hat der hat, odrr? Die Vorteile liegen allerdings überwiegend beim Händler...


----------



## Ebrias (24. August 2005)

Ich denke nicht, dass es notwendig ist mich für meine Einstellung bei dir rechtfertigen zu müssen. Ich habe dir lediglich meine Standpunkt näher erläutert. Toleranz gegenüber anderen Einstellungen scheint keine Tugend von Dir zu sein.

Und wer behauptet hier, dass ich 5000 Franke ohne Wimperzucken ausgeben würde, da hast du wohl auch das schöne Wörterpaar 'nicht unerheblich' überlesen. Aber selber überlesen darfst du ja, aber wehe ein anderer machts. 

Langsam sollten wir den Thread zurück zum topic führen...

Gruss

Ebrias



Btw: Die Socken lasse ich mir natürlich von Mama stricken


----------



## jordimisch (25. August 2005)

Zwischenstand:

93,7kg (Stand vom letzten Freitag, 19.08.2005)

also wieder knapp 1kg weniger...

Wegen der akuten Hochwasser-Situation und diversen Überschwemmungen bei uns habe ich diese Woche keine Kontrolle. Die Strassen sind nicht passierbar. Gewichtsmässig also keine Neuigkeiten.

Traniert habe ich aber trotzdem weiter:

3 x CrossTrainer à 30min
1 x CrossTrainer à 36min
1 x BikeTour 400hm, 25km im GA2-Bereich
1 x 6km joggen

Durch das viele joggen konnte ich beim Biken wiederum einen spürbaren Verbesserungseffekt feststellen. Habe einfach etwas mehr Saft in den Beinen gehabt...mal schaun obs die Tagesform war oder tatsächlich ein Fortschritt dank joggen. Werde auf jedenfall weiter joggen, crosstrainern und biken....

Achja...am letzten Weekend musste ich mir nun endgültig neue Hosen kaufen!   4 Nummern kleiner! Ich konnts kaum fassen! "What a feelin!"


----------



## Boardercrime (25. August 2005)

Super, bist schon bald bei deinem Zielgewicht von 90 KG angekommen !
 
Wie hoch ist jetzt eigentlich dein Körperfettanteil ?


----------



## jordimisch (25. August 2005)

Hi Boardercrime

Ja ich kämpf mich runter ) 

Wegen dem Körperfettanteil: die letzte Messung war irgendwas um 22.5%....ich find den wert aber irgendwie zu hoch.

...bin jetzt 18 kg leichter als zu beginn und dort hatte ich 31.5%....mit der ernährungsumstellung und dem sport muss ich wohl zusätzlich viel wasser ausgeschwemmt haben...reines fett habe ich anhand der messung ca. 12kg verloren...der rest müsste wasser sein...muskeln auf keinen fall....also 6 liter wasser...ist das realistisch? war ich so aufgeschwemmt? ist das normal beim abnehmen?

es ist noch mehr als genug speck an mir (wie die 22.5% ja auch aussagen)...mein traumwert wäre hier ca. 15% oder so....das wären dann noch ca. 8kg oder ähnlich...mit dem körperfettanteil blick ich nicht wirklich durch...but who cares...hauptsache die pfunde purzen und ich werde im sport besser....

es muss noch mehr speck an mir dran sein als ich das gefühl habe, mein körpergefühl und das bild, welches ich von meinem äusseren selbst habe, passt sich langsamer an die wirklichkeit an als ich dachte...respektive der gewichtsverlust geht schneller voran als ich eigentlich begreife, so dass mein äusseres auge mich eher noch dicker sieht als ich wohl bin. zusätzlich wird das ganze schwerer, da im moment viele komplimente von bekannten kommen wie gut man aussehe etc....kleinere kleider etc...alles sehr cool...es besteht im moment die grosse gefahr in diesen momenten nachlässig zu werden und zufrieden zu werden obwohl ich mit knapp 94 kilo und 187cm immernoch mehr als genug speck habe, den ich loswerden möchte....sehr verwirrend das ganze!

durchalten und konsequenz zeigen.....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (25. August 2005)

*@Ebrias & Tladnuttef
bitte macht den rest per pm aus! danke!*


----------



## Boardercrime (25. August 2005)

Ist doch gar nicht mal schlecht.Wieso bist Du dir so sicher das keine Muskeln flöten gegangen sind ? 
Ist normal das man bei dem Ausdauerpensum 
paar Mukkis verbrennt.
Hab mir deshalb auch ein Set Kurzhanteln zugelegt um dem entgegenzuwirken.
Wie hast Du denn den KF-Wert messen lassen ?


----------



## jordimisch (25. August 2005)

@Boardercrime

Aha...durch den Ausdauersport verliert man auch Muskeln? 

Ich mache täglich fleissig am morgen meine Liegestützen und spüre auch am Oberkörper muskeln welche ich vorher nicht spührte...ich werde, sobald ich mein Gewicht von 90kg erreicht habe auch vermehrt kraftübungen machen. So möchte ich dann noch etwas Fett verbrennen, das Gewicht aber durch Muskelaufbau trotzdem halten können. Kurzhanteln habe ich auch 2 stück von früher noch zu hause...allerdings schon länger nicht mehr benutzt...nur liegestützen bisher....seit neusten mache ich noch paar rumpfbeugen abend vor dem schlafen...ist schnell gemacht und tut gut....

Die Körperfettmessungen sind mit einem Gerät gemacht, welches ich zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen halten muss...so wird irgendwie ein Wiederstand gemessen....kennst du dich mit so Messungen aus? Kannst du mir eine genaue Messmethode erklären? Gibts ein Gerät zu kaufen? Wo misst man? etc. etc...muss wohl mal danach googeln...


----------



## Boardercrime (25. August 2005)

Weiss nur das die Messung mit Fettwagen ziemlich ungenau sind.
Ich hab mir mal einen Caliper zugelegt, ist aber ziemlich schwierig damit zu messen. Ich verlass mich jetzt mehr auf die Messband methode, einfach den bauchumfang messen wenns weniger wird ist gut ansonsten mehr trainieren 
Bauch hab ich mittlerweile keinen mehr, meine "Problemzone" liegt bei den Hüften und etwas dahinter, wenn das Fett dort weg geht bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## jordimisch (25. August 2005)

Alles klar!

Viel Erfolg weiterhin! Wir beissen uns durch!


----------



## jordimisch (26. August 2005)

Zwischenstand:

25.08.2005 (Abends)

92.9 kg

- 0.8 kg

bald sind 20kg geschafft....gestern keinen Sport. Regeneration nötig im Moment ;-)


----------



## Boardercrime (26. August 2005)

Weiter so,zieh dein Training durch solange es Wirkung zeigt   
Mein Training diese Woche:

6 x 20 KM Rad (Arbeitsweg)
2 Stunden Klettern

Gewicht: Leider immer noch um die 79 KG, dafür Bauchumfang von 90 auf 88 cm geschrumpft...  
Muss mal den Umfang beim Oberschenkel messen,ist wahrscheinlich runtergerutscht


----------



## Tladnuttef (26. August 2005)

Alle die Abnehmen sollten reines Krafttraining in ihr Programm einbauen und dafür lieber eine Ausdauereinheit ausfallen lassen. Es ist schon lange erwiesen, dass sich die auf Kraft beanspruchte Muskulatur "offensichtlich weigert" das Eiweiss für die Energiebereitstellung herzugeben. Deckt sich vollständig mit meiner eigenen Erfahrung. Eine nur drei-vierwöchige Phase reinen Ausdauertrainigs hat regelmässig einen erheblichen Verlust an Kraftleistung zur Folge. -Nicht Kraftausdauer! Übrigens eignet sich für den Erhalt der Muskulatur (dies nur meine eigene Erfahrung) auch ausgezeichnet das isometrische Krafttraining. Dafür reichen dann wirklich 10 Minuten und es schlaucht keineswegs. Im Gegenteil hat dies auf mich einen Entmüdungseffekt. Kann auch Problemlos überall durchgeführt werden.


----------



## L_u_t_z (26. August 2005)

Ich verfolge den Fred nun schon eine Weile, habe selbst das gleiche Problem mit dem Gewicht und kämpfe dagegen, mache bis jetzt allerdings nix anderes als weniger zu essen und so oft wie möglich mich aufs Rad zu setzten.

Habe mit dem ganzen in Mai angefangen mit sagen haften 120kg   nun bin ich bis jetzt auf 105kg runter   

Tja nun meine Frage welche Art von Kraftraining sollte man den machen ? Welche Muskelgruppen und wie oft sollte man dies tun ?

Wenn ich nun weiter weniger esse dann verbrennt mein Körper die aufgebauten Muskeln, werde ich dadaurch wieder schwächer ?


----------



## jordimisch (26. August 2005)

@ L U T Z

Super Leistung! Gratulation und weiter so!   

Hast du Gewichtsmässig ein bestimmtes Ziel vor Augen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_u_t_z (26. August 2005)

jo das Gewichtsziel hatte ich mir bei 95kg gelegt wenn möglich auch 90kg mal sehen...

machst du Kraftraining jordimisch, wenn ja welches ?


----------



## Boardercrime (29. August 2005)

@Tladnuttef

Was genau ist isometrisches Krafttraining ?


----------



## jordimisch (29. August 2005)

@ L U T Z

Im Moment mache ich täglich am Morgen Liegestütze zur allgemeinen Kräftigung des Oberkörpers (zwischen 20 und 30 Stück...je nach Tagesform...hehe ) und am Abend Rumpfbeugen (30, 20 und 10)

Also echtes Krafttraining mache ich nicht. Ich habe vor über den Winter dieses Training aber zu steigern und dafür 1 - 2 Ausdauereinheiten wegzulassen. Und selber?


----------



## Boardercrime (29. August 2005)

Finde das Kraftraining mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht am besten, weil man sich dadurch das Fitnesstudio sparen kann. 
Hab mir noch 2 Kurzhanteln und einen Swissball gegönnt um etwas Abwechslung in die Uebungen zu bringen...


----------



## Tladnuttef (29. August 2005)

isometrisch heißt "Die gleiche Längenausdehnung beibehaltend" 
Isometrie aus isos "gleich" und metron "Maß" .

Also Widerstand ausüben auf einen unverrückbaren Gegenstand. Beispiel: Türrahmen auseinanderdrücken (Wenn sich der Türrahmen dennoch bewegt brauchst du entweder kein Krafttraining mehr oder die Bausubstanz ist marode)

Aber im ernst: In der Praxis heißt das, einen möglichst maximalen Widerstand für ca. 8-12s pro Muskel oder Muskelgruppe halten, -dabei Pressatmung vermeiden. Damit kannst du deine Maximalkraft steigern, jedoch überwiegend in dem Winkel in dem du trainierst, also sind 2-3 verschiedene Winkel günstiger. Du wirst dabei keine großartigen Muskeln entwickeln, aber die vorhandene Muskulatur kannst du auch bei einer Diät ziemlich gut halten. Ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, es gibt aber auch andere die behaupten es sei völlig nutzlos. Daher hier wie überall - selber ausprobieren! Es gibt auch einiges an Literatur über diese Art von Krafttraining.


----------



## L_u_t_z (29. August 2005)

@jordimisch

Habe auch angefangen mit Liegestützen und Rumpfbeugen, mache es aber am Abend morgends müsste ich mich zu sehr quälen  Ansonsten fahr ich mit dem bike versuche einen rythmus von 3xfahren 1xfrei zu machen, hoffe mal das funktioniert.

Ansonsten esse ich bewuster und weniger ungesund, abends weniger Brot und kein Fleisch eher fisch und gemüse, soweit das möglich ist   

leider geht der Gewichtsverlust nicht mehr so schnell von statten wie am Anfang, woran liegt das ? Muskelaufbau ?


----------



## jordimisch (30. August 2005)

L U T Z lass dich durch kurze Phasen der Stagnation nicht entmutigen. Das ist normal. Am Anfang hast du sicher viel 'Wasser' verloren, welches sich in deinem Gewebe angesammelt hat. Das und schon paar Kilo (super Leistung) fett sind ja nun schon weg! Darf man noch Fragen wie alt und wie gross du bist?

Du musst auch darauf achten, dass du nicht 'hungerst'...und dein Blutzuckerspiegel nicht zu tief fällt (Heisshunger). Immer schön zwischendurch was essen, wenn du ein Hungergefühl bekommst. Genügend trinken (ich trink im Moment pro Tag zwischen 3 - 5 Liter). Wenn du Hungerst merkt das dein Körper und kommt plötzlich mit weniger kalorien über die Runden um sich später die Reserven wieder anlegen zu können (Jojo-Effekt). Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg L U T Z! Weiter kämpfen!

Zur Zeit habe ich auch ne schwerer Phase...bin nun fast 20 Kilo leichter, neue Kleider, viele Komplimente, viele private Termine (Einladungen)...hoffe konnte mein Gewicht übers Weekend halten (trotz Bier- und Fastfood-Konsum). Die letzten 5 Kilo müssen noch weg....und zwar am Bauch...heute abend gehts zur Kontrolle...morgen neuer Zwischenstand. Befürchte etwas 0.5 - 1.0 Kilo mehr zu haben als letzten Donnerstag.

Gestern haben wir ne wunderbare 1000 Hm-Tour gemacht nach Feierabend! Hat richtig gut getan...das 'steigen' fällt ohne überflüssige Pfunde halt schon viel viel leichter....


----------



## Boardercrime (30. August 2005)

An Gewichtsstagnationen hab ich mich schon gewöhnt 
War bei 83 Kilo schon monatelang hängengeblieben, seit ich regelmässig Bike bin ich auf 78 Kilo...hänge aber auch hier schon wieder seit Wochen fest.
Nächstes Ziel unter 75 dann wär ich zufrieden...


----------



## L_u_t_z (31. August 2005)

@jordimisch

Also ich bin 23 Jahre alt und 186cm groß, hab die Gewichtsprobleme eigentlich schon lange, aber mich nun endlich mal entschlossen was dagegen zu tun. Tja und da kam mir das Radfahren gerade recht   und spass macht es auch noch    

Tja zum Thema Essen und Trinken, Trinken tue ich möglichs auch mehr wenn ich bissel Rad fahre geht so bei 2 Stunden Tour schon mal so ne 1.5l Flasche drauf, essen tue ich soweit eigentlich normal habe mich abends auf Obst und Gemüse beschränkt und bissel Fisch. Morgens und Mittags eigentlich normal nur nicht mehr so viel   

Was isst du wärend ner Tour ? Kann da meist gar nix essen oder wenn da nur mal ne Banane oder sowas.

Heute früh hatte ich 105.0kg hoffe mal bis zum ende der Woche auf 104.X zu kommen, hat sich schon paar Tage leider nix oder nur wenig getan.

Gruss Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jordimisch (31. August 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand 30.08.2005 (Abends)

Wie von mir befürchtet hat sich gewichtsmässig nichts getan. Zum Glück aber auch nicht im negativen Sinne...d.h. 

Gewicht 92.9 kg
Körperfett 22.5%

Stagnation erklärbar aufgrund etwas exzessivem Lebensstil am letzten Weekend ;-))

bin aber zuversichtlich bis Freitag wieder was an Gewicht zu verlieren. Gestern noch 6km gejoggt...gieng richtig locker

Mit den Liegestützen habe ich vor ca. 1 Woche auch stagnation festgestellt...muss am einseitigen Training gewesen sein (immer nur 20 stück dann genug) mache nun manchmal 3 x 8 oder 25 stück am stück...es geht wieder besser forwärts...

News folgen...freue mich schon aufs Weekend...da machen wir FR - SO in Samnaun ein Bike-Weekend...hoffe auf schönes Wetter und gute Trails...


PS: Edit! --> habe eine Zielkorrektur nach unten vorgenommen und es bei 88.0 kg festgelegt.


----------



## jordimisch (31. August 2005)

@ L U T Z

Ich bin zwar etwas älter als du (31 Jahre) aber von der Statur her dürften wir uns in etwa gleichen (bin 187cm...Gewichtsrekord liegt bei ca. 118...mit Umstellung habe ich bei 111.8 angefangen)

Bei Touren esse ich eigentlich auch nur ne Banane oder mal nen schmackhaften Riegel...nichts spezielles...ich fahr nicht 5 - 6 h - Touren, von daher reicht mit ne Banane wenns mal etwas länger dauert....auf normalen trainingsfahrten nach feierabend esse ich nichts unterwegs.


----------



## Der Jorge (31. August 2005)

Hatte das gleiche Problem auchmal! kein Ding das schaffste! wo ein wille ist, ist ja bekanntlich auch ein weg!! Also zieh durch!


----------



## L_u_t_z (3. September 2005)

Ich habs nun auf 104.2 kg runter geschafft, naja Ziel bis ende des Jahres sollte unter 100kg sein, hoffe mal das schaffe ich noch  

Gestern hab ich mal ne richtige lange (für meine Verhältnisse) Tour gemacht 110km wenn ich bedenke das ich vor einem halben jahr nach 15km fast vom Rad gefallen bin ist es schon erfreulich


----------



## Boardercrime (5. September 2005)

Boah, nach 110 Km fällt der Arsch ab. Wie lange hast Du dafür gekurbelt und 
wieviele Höhenmeter ? Macht sich das auf der Waage bemerkbar ?


----------



## jordimisch (5. September 2005)

@ L U T Z

Das Ziel u100 bis Ende Jahr schaffst du! Versuch doch mal ganz leichtes Jogging als Ausgleichssport zwischendurch...vorher einfach mal bisschen im Netz informieren. Das hat bei mir auch super geholfen.

----------------------

Neuer Zwischenstand: 05.09.2005

Gewicht: 91.8 kg
Körperfett: 22.0 %

Habs wieder ein KG runter geschafft. Fühle mich letzte Woche etwas schlapp am Donnerstag. Muss darauf achten genug Proteine aufzunehmen. Beim Essen nehm ich jetzt etwas mehr Fleisch und Käse. Mal schauen, hoffe das wirkt sich nicht negativ auf mein Gewicht aus. Muss es halt einfach durch den Sport 'verbrennen'.

Dieses Weekend war ich in Samnaun. Am Samstag haben wir ne super Tour gemacht. Das gieng von 1840 M.ü.M bis auf 2879 M.ü.M. Total waren es zwar nur ca. 1350 Höhenmeter, aber immerhin. Fahrzeit war ca. 3h. Die Landschaft war einfach der Hammer auf dieser Höhe und die Kondition und die Beine waren kein Problem. Konnte den grössten Teil sogar fahren.  Sowas möchte ich bald mal wiederholen. Nächsten Samstag steht ne ähnliche Tour an, einfach rund 1500 Höhenmeter tiefer  Bin gespannt ob ich nen Unterscheid bemerke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_u_t_z (5. September 2005)

@Boardercrime

Höhenmeter kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab nicht so Radcomputer der das aufzeichnen kann, aber mit meinem Arsch hab ich keine Probleme dann SUGOI  , gedauert hat der spass so 4:50 reine Fahrzeit denke mal noch so 30min Pause dazu oder 45min
Gewicht habe ich auf der Tour ca 1,5kg verloren ist aber nur Wasserverlust

@jordimisch

trotz meiner Bemühungen mit wenig Essen und Radfahren habe ich heute morgen leider 105.5 kg gewogen also wieder zugenommen   ich kapier gar nicht wieso das nun schon wieder


----------



## Tladnuttef (5. September 2005)

Du hast nicht zugenommen, sondern Wasser zum Ersten verloren und zum Zweiten eingelagert. Das kann am Salz, an Kohlehydraten und Hormonen (die eigenen!) liegen. Bilde aus deinen täglichen Wiegungen Mittelwerte und du wirst die Tendenz der Gewichtsentwicklung erkennen. Ausserdem brauchst du eine verlässliche Waage, (nicht so einen Supermarktscheizz für <100.- die ich auch zu Hause habe) -trotzdem ist die Tendenz auch damit erkennbar, du darfst dich nur mit kurzfristigen Schwankungen nicht aus dem Konzept bringen lassen.


----------



## Boardercrime (5. September 2005)

Ist SUGOI ein Betäubungsmittel ?
Im ernst, wenn Du 110 KM radelst hast sicher Muskeln aufgebaut, und Muskeln wiegen halt mal mehr als Fett.


----------



## Tladnuttef (5. September 2005)

Jetzt erzählt doch nicht bloß noch Schwachsinn! Vom 3.9. bis 5.9. von 110km Radfahren 105,5-104,2=1,3Kg Muskeln zunehmen??? Ein kleines bisschen denken vor dem Schreiben wär ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## L_u_t_z (6. September 2005)

So hat er das vermutlich nicht gemeint, es wird sicher an Wassereinlagerungen und auch ein weing Muskeln liegen.

Hatte heute morgen auf der Waage ein Gewicht von 103.9kg also wieder abgenommen   

Naja ich werde einfach mal so weitermachen und sehen was wird


----------



## jordimisch (9. September 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand:

08.09.2005 (17:00 Uhr)

Gewicht: 90.7 kg

Ich bin überrascht das wieder etwas mehr als 1 KG weg ist. Sport habe ich nur noch alle 2 Tage gemacht und gegessen habe ich am letzten Weekend auch etwas mehr als ich bräuchte (inkl. Alkohol und Apfelstrudel ;-)). Es scheint als hätte die Tour vom letzten Samstag doch mehr Kalorien verbraucht als ich dachte. Ein freuliches Ergebnis. Heute ist Ruhetag und morgen gehts dann auf eine Napf-Tour (ca. 1350 Hm).

Haltet die Ohren steiff....


----------



## hubabuba (9. September 2005)

In diesem Thread ist ja einiges an Kompetenz in Sachen Abnehmen und Umgang mit zu hohem Gewicht versammelt. 

Ich stelle mir seit ein paar Tagen folgende Fragen:

Wie wirkt sich jahrzehntelanges Übergewicht auf die Psyche von jemand aus? Kann das zu "seltsamem" Verhalten führen, vor Allem wenn wiederholte Abnehmversuche fehlschlagen?
Also z.B. fortschreitender Realitätsverlust (Ich bin ja garnicht dick), Ignorieren oder Negieren des Problems (einfach nicht mehr auf die Waage stehen und/oder nicht darüber reden wollen) etc. etc.
Kann das der Grund sein, dass der Betroffene verwunderliche Ausweich- und Kompensationsstategien entwickelt (z.B. krampfhafte Anschlussversuche an Gruppen mit "sportlichem" Image). Wird man da mit der Zeit agressiv?
Sind solche Dinge bei einem "schweren" Fall, also weit jenseits des BMI 30 gefährlich, vor Allem wenn noch ein latentes oder sogar akutes Alkoholproblem dazukommt?
Was kann man so jemand raten?


----------



## Boardercrime (12. September 2005)

@Jordimisch: Du schreibst das man zwischendurch etwas Futtern sollte damit der Blutzuckerspiegel nicht zu fest absackt, nur was am besten ?
Kannst Du einen Tipp geben ?


----------



## jordimisch (12. September 2005)

@Boardercrime

Wenn der Blutzuckerspiegel absackt ergibt sich daraus ein "Heisshunger-Gefühl". Das sollte möglichst vermieden werden. Ich halte es so, dass ich wieder Frühstücke. Nicht viel, aber wenigstens etwas. z.b. 5 dl Milch und ein Vollkornbrötchen. Das ist wichtig für den ganzen Tag. Unter tags esse ich zwischendurch Obst oder Gemüse. Nektarinen oder Bananen helfen bei mir sehr gut, da diese einen relativ hohen Zuckeranteil haben. Natürlich hilft auch eine kleine Süssigkeit ;-)


----------



## Boardercrime (12. September 2005)

Okay, danke. 
Wie siehts bei Dir aus, immer noch hart am trainieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jordimisch (13. September 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand:

12.09.2005 (Abends)

Gewicht 92.0 kg (grrrr)
Fitnesstand: weiter verbessert

Das Weekend war etwas speziell, so stand doch ein üppiger Freitag-Abend mit Ess- und Trinkgelage bei Freunden an und am Samstag die bisher längste Tour auf dem Bike.

Freitag: Crosstrainer 27min (leicht)
Samstag: Bike-Tour (ca. 6h) 74 km, 1565 Höhenmeter
Sonntag: Ruhetag
Montag: Joggen (neuer Rekord 10km in 55min)

Ich führe die Gewichtszunahme von 1.3 kg auf den Freitag-Abend zurück (Alkohol) und auf die anstrengende Tour vom Samstag. Wahrscheinlich hat mein Körper noch etwas Flüssigkeit, sprich Wasser, gesammelt. Am Donnerstag ist das Ziel wieder bei 90.X zu sein. Sicherlich machbar. Fett kann ich eigentlich nicht zugenommen haben, denn ich habe sicherlich gleichviele Kalorien verbraucht wie ich zu mir genommen habe. Es gibt ja das Phänomen, dass man kurzfristig schwerer wird nach starker sportlicher Belastung. Eventuell hat sich auch die minimal verstärkte aufnahme von Proteinen positiv ausgewirkt auf den Muskelaufbau. Die nächste Körperfett-Anteil-Messung steht am Donnerstag an.

Nach der Kontrolle gestern war ich gestern noch Joggen. Erstaunlicherweise viel mir das joggen so leicht wie noch nie. Ich habe definitiv Konditions-mässig einen Fortschritt erzielt, denn ich konnte meine Bestzeit auf 10km von 60,5 Minuten auf 55,0 Minuten verbessern. Also eine Steigerung von fast 10%. Ich bin erstaunt über diesen Fortschritt, denn ich dachte, ich hätte die Samstags-Tour noch nicht ganz verdaut. Wie es scheint hat sich diese aber positiv auf mein Leistungsvermögen ausgewirkt und ich habe mich gestern in einer Superkompensations-Phase trainiert.

Mehr Infos am Freitag-Morgen...

Ziel ist nach wievor neu: 88kg


----------



## L_u_t_z (13. September 2005)

so ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden

hab mich heute früh mal auf die Waage gestellt 102.9kg es geht also langsam weiter nach unten, obwohl mir schneller lieber wäre.

@jordimisch Sagmal ich habe auch überlegt mit dem Joggen anzufangen, denkst du es ist in meiner Gewichtsklasse sinnvoll ? Ich wollte nicht meine Gelenke zu stark belasten. Ich kann hier daheim leider wohl fast nur auf asphalt laufen gehen macht das Sinn oder ist das sehr schädlich für die Gelenke?


----------



## schaengel (13. September 2005)

He, Mikkael, wo warst Du denn beim Vulkanbike? Ich hab' nach Dir Ausschau gehalten, aber nicht gefunden....


----------



## jordimisch (13. September 2005)

L_u_t_z schrieb:
			
		

> so ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden
> 
> hab mich heute früh mal auf die Waage gestellt 102.9kg es geht also langsam weiter nach unten, obwohl mir schneller lieber wäre.
> 
> @jordimisch Sagmal ich habe auch überlegt mit dem Joggen anzufangen, denkst du es ist in meiner Gewichtsklasse sinnvoll ? Ich wollte nicht meine Gelenke zu stark belasten. Ich kann hier daheim leider wohl fast nur auf asphalt laufen gehen macht das Sinn oder ist das sehr schädlich für die Gelenke?



@ L u t z

gratulation zu den 102.9 kg --> du bist schon sehr bald ein UHU (UnterHundert)   Weiter so!

Als ich mit Joggen anfieng war ich auch noch etwas über 100 kg und es hat mir nicht geschadet. Sehr wichtig sind wirklich passende Laufschuhe vom Fachgeschäft und keine zu grossen Belastungen. D.h. wirklich von Null anfangen und die Laufzeiten nur langsam steigern. Das hat bei mir so angefangen, dass ich mit 15 minuten angefangen habe, dann 2 Minuten Pause und dann wieder 15 minuten rückweg..alles im absoluten Schneckentempo und im GA1/2 Puslbereich. Du wirst dann feststellen, dass sich dein Muskelapparat sehr schnell auf die Belastung adaptiert, Deine Gelenke und deine Bänder und Sehnen brauchen allerdings knapp 1 Jahr bis alles so ist wie es sein sollte beim laufen. Auch ich habe hier also noch einen weiten weg vor mir und muss mich in Geduld üben und neue Zeiten und Strecken erst festigen bevor ich die Umfänge noch weiter ausdehne.

Ich an deiner stelle würde es mit Joggen versuchen. Wenn du Beschwerden bekommt einfach mit Walking probieren oder halt ganz Pausieren. Am Anfanghat es bei mir fast nach jedem Lauf irgendwo 'gezwickt', das hat sich aber mittlerweile etwas eingestellt.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich einfach sagen, dass das Laufen mir persönlich mehr bringt als das Biken wenns um die Gewichtsreduktion und den Konditionsaufbau geht.

Also raus auf die Piste...einfach im Schneckentempo...und lass dich nicht entmutigen wenns mal etwas länger dauert ;-)


----------



## Ebrias (13. September 2005)

Das mit dem Joggen kann ich auch nur empfehlen, vorallem um einigermassen über den Winter zu kommen, wenn Biken zunehmend schwieriger wird.

Hab auch erst wenige Jogging-Anläufe hinter mir. Wollte ja eigentlich erst anfangen, wenn es draussen dunkel ist, damit mich niemand keuchen sieht hehe... Aber hab mich dann doch überwunden und von 4x5mins auf 3x7mins gesteigert   was für ne leistung  ... Aber den Muskelkater nach den ersten 2 mal lässt sich schwer vermeiden. Wünsche viel Erfolg!

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## Boardercrime (14. September 2005)

Gute Schuhe und die richtige Lauftechnik ist das wichtigste.
Ich hab zwar nur einen von der Stange für 80 Euro (Nike Air) bin aber voll zufrieden damit. Wichtig betreffend Lauftechnik ist das man nicht auf der Ferse landet, sondern erst wenn der Fuss schon zurückgezogen wird auf dem Mittelfuss.Klingt komisch,ist aber so...
Die Technik kann man am besten Barfuss trainieren, weil man so automatisch 
auf dem Mittelfuss läuft sonst autsch...
Und wenn man vorher viel Biken war hat man auch schon etwas Grundkondition fürs Laufen.


----------



## hubabuba (14. September 2005)

Die Kondition vom Biken nützt beim Laufen nur bedingt etwas. Beim Laufen werden viel mehr Muskelgruppen beansprucht. Die Belastung für Gelenke und Bänder ist viel höher.
Ich habe vor 3 Jahren mit dem Laufen auch bei absolut Null angefangen. Wie Boardercrime sagt sind die Schuhe das Wichtigste. Das zweitwichtigste ist nicht zu übertreiben. Wenn ihr eine Finnenbahn (kurzer Rundkurs mit Sägespänen als Belag) in der Nähe habt ist das der ideale Einstiegskurs um schonend zu beginnen. Ansonsten möglichst nur auf weichem Untergrund laufen.


----------



## Boardercrime (14. September 2005)

Klar ist die Kondition nicht 1:1 übertragbar, aber ich konnte schon von Anfang an 7 Km an einem Stück laufen, vor dem Biken wäre ich sicher nach 1 KM zusammengebrochen....


----------



## hubabuba (14. September 2005)

Da hast Du natürlich recht. Ich hatte allerdings am Anfang höllischen Muskelkater und auch Probleme mit den Sehnen und Bändern, vor Allem rund ums Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (16. September 2005)

Wie ist der Zwischenstand ? Mein Gewicht Pendelt zwischen 75-79 Kg, aber Bauchumfang ist in den letzten 2 Wochen von 91 auf 88 cm geschrumpft


----------



## jordimisch (16. September 2005)

@Boardercrime: Gratulation zum geschrumpften Bauchumfang!

Werde erst next Weekd den neuen Zwischenstand posten. Es sieht gut aus, so dass ich hoffentlich nächste Woche die 90kg-Marke unterschreite... Versuche das Weekend mit joggen (SA/SO) zu füllen...

Diese Woche bisher nur:

1 x 10km joggen (55min)
1 x Crosstrainer (27min)
1 x Crosstrainer (30min)


----------



## Boardercrime (16. September 2005)

Danke, ist immer gut wenn es im Gürtel ein neues Loch braucht,sofern's in die richtige Richtung geht.
Hab diese Woche fast nur Kraftraining zuhause gemacht, Klimmzüge,Sit-Ups,Hanteln,etc. leider fast kein Kardio (1 x 7 km in 44 min).
Hab mir vorgenommen nächste Woche wieder öfter Ausdauer trainieren...
min. 3 mal 7 km sollten schon sein...desweiteren hab ich mir am abend vorgenommen entweder Fressen oder Bier saufen, nie beides Gleichzeitig !!


----------



## jordimisch (20. September 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand: 19.09.2005 (17:00 Uhr)

Gewicht 90.2 kilo
Körpferfett: 21.0 %

Gewicht wieder etwas runter ich ich fühle mich gut. Habe in letzter Zeit nur locker gejoggt oder pro tag ein leichtes rekom-Training auf dem Cross-Trainer gemacht (jeweils 30mins)

Fett ist wieder runter, muskeln sind 500 Gramm gestiegen...

Ich hoffe noch diese Woche die für mich absolute SCHALLMAUER von 90 Kilo zu knacken...so leicht war ich vor ca. 12 Jahren das letzte mal...


----------



## Boardercrime (20. September 2005)

Super, die paar Gramm schaffst Du locker, einmal in die Sauna hocken !!
Bei mir ist das Gewicht wieder etwas rauf obwohl ich am Weekend 15 km gejoggt bin. Fühl mich auch wieder etwas schwabbelig...
Ich werd noch verrückt !
 

Mir kommts vor als würd ich gegen den Strom schwimmen.
Werd mich mal bein Arzt checken lassen vielleicht ist meine Schildrüse nicht in Ordnung. Bei soviel Sport wie ich treibe sollte ich schon längt eine Spargel sein.


----------



## Boardercrime (21. September 2005)

Hab heute morgen wieder mal meinen Umfang gemessen, 85 cm (-3 cm)   !!
Dafür wieder 78 kg...scheint als würd ich nur noch im Umfang verlieren.
Dabei möcht ich noch ein paar Kilo leichter werden für Bergfahrten..sniff..
Ich werd dann halt die 79 cm Grenze anpeilen, Gewichtsmässig tut sich bei mir momentan nix mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_u_t_z (21. September 2005)

vielleicht ist es Muskelaufbau, hatte auch schon solche phasen.

habe leider im Augenblick keine Zeit für Biken, habe noch eine Abschlussprüfung   mündlich


----------



## Boardercrime (21. September 2005)

Da wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg, quatsch die Jungs in Grund und Boden !!


----------



## mikkael (22. September 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> He, Mikkael, wo warst Du denn beim Vulkanbike? Ich hab' nach Dir Ausschau gehalten, aber nicht gefunden....


War ich nicht, hat leider nicht geklappt.

Wie wars bei dir?

VG Mikkael


----------



## Jack22001 (22. September 2005)

L_u_t_z schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ist es Muskelaufbau, hatte auch schon solche phasen.
> 
> habe leider im Augenblick keine Zeit für Biken, habe noch eine Abschlussprüfung   mündlich



sieh an wie klein die welt doch ist!!!! der LUTZ!! tja jetzt hast ja erstmal zeit nach den prüfungen!

können demnächst ja mal zusammen fahren, bin ja ab nächste woche wieder daheim   

ride on!   jack22001


----------



## jordimisch (23. September 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand: 22.09.2005 (17:00 Uhr)

Gewicht: 89.3 kg
- 0.9 kg
Total - 22.5 kg

Super! Ich habe nun die 90 kg-Marke geknackt! Schon sehr bald sollte ich die 88 kg erreicht haben, wenn es so weitergeht. Ich habe die harten Trainingseinheiten mal zurückgeschraubt und fast nur Regenerations-Trainings gemacht...lockere Sache auf dem Cross-Trainer und beim Joggen....tortzdem war der Gewichtsverlust optimal. Gegenssen habe ich auch etwas mehr, hat aber nicht geschadet!

Mein Ziel ist es nun deutlich unter 90 kg zu kommen und das Gewicht dann auch deutlich darunter zu halten. Speck ist fast nur noch am Bauch etwas. Das möchte ich noch minimieren....aber das wird hart...bin schon mit Liegestütze und Rumpfbeugen dran...

Jetzt heisst bei mir: ENDSPURT!

so long...kämpft weiter Leute...


----------



## Boardercrime (23. September 2005)

Geil ! Du hast die 90 kg Marke geknackt, Super.


----------



## L_u_t_z (24. September 2005)

So da will ich mich auch mal wieder melden  Prüfungen sind nun alle gelaufen hat auch super geklappt     

Thema Gewicht:
heute 101.8 kg    habe also weiter in richtung < 100kg gearbeitet. Hoffe das es so weiter geht und das wetter noch bissel so bleibt wie jetzt.

@jordimisch Glückwunsch, super Leistung!!!  

@jack jo sollten wir durchaus mal machen!


----------



## schaengel (25. September 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wars bei dir?



Super! Allerdings hat mich nach ca. drei Kilometern einer buchstäblich vom Bike geschossen. Ergebnis: erst einmal alle vorbeirrauschen lassen, Besenwagen kommen lassen, dann das Bike doch wieder fit gekriegt, Schürfwunden begutachtet, Brustschmerz ignoriert (Typ "Harter Hund") und doch noch weiter gefahren. Bin glücklicherweise nicht letzter geworden, und nach zwei Wochen haben dann auch die Schmerzen nachgelassen. War glücklicherweise nur 'ne Rippenprellung.

Nächstes Jahr will ich aber alle drei Tage fahren. Nun steht erst einmal der Kauf eines neuen Bikes an, mein altes ist für solche Geschichten einfach nicht das richtige.


----------



## jordimisch (27. September 2005)

Neuer Zwischenstand: 26.09.2005 (17:00 Uhr)

Gewicht: 88.0 kg
- 1.3 kg

Sehr überraschend habe ich vor meinem Zeitplan das angestrebte Ziel errreicht. 88.0 kg...total 23.8 kg abgenommen in knapp 4 monaten (etwas weniger).

Ich freue mich sehr über dieses Gewicht. Ich werde nun etwas weniger regelmässig hier posten aber trotzdem immer mal wieder nen zwischenstand reinsetzen...

An alle anderen die noch dran sind: Kämpft euch durch! Daumendrück!

so long...


----------



## Boardercrime (27. September 2005)

Cool , 24 kg in 4 Monaten ist ne "fette" Leistung.
Was mich noch interessieren würde ist dein momentaner Körperfettanteil.
Gibts noch einen abschliessenden Tipp für beste Erfolge ? 
Warst Du mehr aufm Bike unterwegs oder mehr Joggen ?
Wieveil kCal hast Du so pro Tag gegessen ?
Was hat dir abnehmtechnisch am meisten gebracht ?

Gruss
BC (möchte noch 5 Kg runter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jordimisch (28. September 2005)

Hi Boardercrime...

Momentaner Körpfett-Anteil ist knapp unter 20%. Vorher war ich auf knapp 32%. Weiss nicht, wie genau die Messungen wirklich sind...;-) Es ist also noch mehr als genug "speck" an mir dran...bei 187cm und 88kg ist das immernoch nicht 'dünn'... aber es passt und ich bin fit und zwäg...

War in den letzten 2 Monaten definitiv mehr zu fuss unterwegs als auf dem Bike...versuche aber beides zu machen.

keine Ahnung wieviele kCal ich pro Tag gegessen haben...muss keine Kalorien zählen (siehe Portionen-Infos weiter oben von mir in diesem Thread) ) mit Kalorien zählen pro Tag hätt ich bestimmt nicht 4 Monate druchgehalten. UFF!

Sicherlich ein sehr wichtiger Punkt während dieser Abnehm-Phase war und ist der Sport geworden. Ohne Sport hätte ich sicher auch abgenommen, wohl nicht so schnell und mit Muskelverlust kombiniert, was wiederum dazu führen würde, dass ich zwar leichter werde, aber nicht fitter sonder schlaffer...
5 - 6 mal Sport pro Woche war keine seltenheit durch den Sommer...mann muss aber sehr aufpassen, dass man es nicht übertreibt und nicht in ein Übertraining rein'läuft'fährt'...ist mir 'fast' passiert...momentan versuche 3mal pro woche was zu machen...sicherlich 2mal jogge...und 1 - 2 crosstrainer oder bike...zusätzlich täglich paar liegestützchen (hat sich bei 25 eingependelt)..das reicht um die Körperspannung zu halten...

Motivation war natürlich die optische veränderung! habe gerade heute morgen mal ein paar alte Hosen anprobiert...MANN! DAS HÄTTE ein geiles VORHER / NACHER-Foto gegeben...voll krass....sind zwar nur 24 kilo, würde aber fast 2mal in die hosen passen obenrum...hehe...kaum zu fassen, dass ich mich damals nicht 'fett' gefühlt habe...hmm...

naja...aufjedenfall wünsche ich allen hier, welche an sich arbeiten viel durchhaltewille und vorallem langfristigen erfolg.

ich stürze mich nun in die 'halte'-phase...d.h. ich werde versuchen mein aktuelles Gewicht über einen Zeitraum von einem Jahr mehr oder weniger zu halten...90kg ist dann wieder schallmauer...wo ich auf keine fall drüber will...

so long...
Mischa


----------



## Boardercrime (28. September 2005)

Wär cool wenn Du ein Hosen-Foto posten könntest...als Motivation sozusagen.


----------



## Pevloc (28. September 2005)

Hi Abnehm-Willige!
5000km später bin ich mittlerweile bei 71,5 kg.
Auf Seite 30 waren es noch 78.

Man merkt es schon heftig, besonders am Berg.
Ziel: unter 65 bis Ende März

Also Leutz, haltet euch dran.


----------



## Boardercrime (29. September 2005)

Gratuliere !
Bei mir warens dieses Jahr nur 2000 km....aber immerhin.
Was planst Du für ein Fitnessprogramm für den Winter ?


----------



## Pevloc (30. September 2005)

Ich hatte geplanmt mich aufs laufen zu konzentrieren, wolle mich langsam auf 4-5 * 2Std pro Woche steigern.
Und biken dann halt weniger wegen dem Wetter. MTB/RR so 5-10 Std pro Woche dann.


----------



## Toadwart (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Eure Leistungen und Tip´s haben mich zum Nachdenken angeregt: Ich habe schlappe 123kg auf den Rippen und bin 1,9m groß.

Ich war in den frühen 90er Jahren richtig aktiv auf dem Bike und habe aus beruflichen Gründen keine Zeit mehr gefunden, meinen Drahtesel durch die Wälder zu scheuchen... Vor acht Wochen hat mich ein Bekannter gefragt, ob ich mein schon etwas heruntergekommenes 97er Zaskar verkaufen möchte. Ich habe es nicht übers Herz gebracht, weil ich damals jede Mark in das Bike gesteckt habe. Kurz darauf wurde es durch ein/zwei dringende Eingriffe wiederbelebt...

Das Fahren macht genausoviel Spaß wie früher, nur das die Fitness (noch) nicht wirklich mitspielt. Auch wegen dem Rauchen und so...
Ich missbrauche das Bike in erster Linie zum Aggressionsabbau nach meinem ziemlich stressigen Job.
Ich versuche 4-5mal pro Woche jeweils 60-120min zu fahren. Mein Job macht mir da leider viel zu oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Gerade jetzt im Herbst, wenn es schon recht früh dunkel wird, muss ich schon recht pünktlich Feierabend machen, damit das noch klappt.

Hoffe, dass ich langsam einen Teilerfolg beobachten kann, der mich weiter motiviert.

Ich werde mir ein Beispiel an Euch nehmen und meinem inneren Schweinehund das Fürchten lehren!


----------



## Pevloc (2. Oktober 2005)

Das hört sich klasse an, weiter so!  

Du wirst schon schnell was merken! Vor allem wenn du noch das rauchen aufhören würdest!

Gruß Pevloc


----------



## schaengel (2. Oktober 2005)

Toadwart schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir ein Beispiel an Euch nehmen und meinem inneren Schweinehund das Fürchten lehren!



Na dann, horrido!   

Viel Erfolg, und laß' uns Erfolge sehen


----------



## daniel77 (4. Oktober 2005)

Jawoll, lass das Rauchen sein und steck das Kippengeld lieber ins Zassi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (5. Oktober 2005)

Kann da immer nur das Buch "Endlich Nichtraucher" empfehlen. Hab 15 Jahre gepafft, hab das Buch aber 2 mal lesen müssen um endlich Nichraucher zu werden...seit 2 Jahren keine einzige Kippe mehr und trotzdem 5 Kilo leichter als in den Raucherzeiten...*ganzstolzbin*


----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Allerdings hat mich nach ca. drei Kilometern einer buchstäblich vom Bike geschossen. Ergebnis: erst einmal alle vorbeirrauschen lassen, Besenwagen kommen lassen, dann das Bike doch wieder fit gekriegt, Schürfwunden begutachtet, Brustschmerz ignoriert (Typ "Harter Hund") und doch noch weiter gefahren. Bin glücklicherweise nicht letzter geworden, und nach zwei Wochen haben dann auch die Schmerzen nachgelassen. War glücklicherweise nur 'ne Rippenprellung.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr will ich aber alle drei Tage fahren. Nun steht erst einmal der Kauf eines neuen Bikes an, mein altes ist für solche Geschichten einfach nicht das richtige.


Hallo Schaengel,

ich war im Sommer bei 5 Marathons am Start, 3 in Belgien, 2 hier in Deutschland (Willingen u. Garmisch). Viele technische Defekte hatte ich bei dem ersten Marathon in Belgien, wo ich trotzdem nicht der letzte geworden bin, bei all den anderen war ich -für meine Verhältnisse- respektabel unterwegs. 

Nach Garmisch, wo ich in meiner Klasse 161. geworden bin, war ein Sommerloch; beruflich war die Hölle los. Ich konnte wenig fahren und wenig trainieren. Ich habe gemerkt, dass das Gewicht zwar konstant geblieben war (bin seit fast 2 Jahren immer noch beim 84 Kg, +/- 1), aber der KF-Anteil so langsam gestiegen ist.

Jetzt werde ich langsam wieder mit dem Grundlagentraining beginnen. Ziel ist diesmal, etwas weniger Gewicht (um die 80) und KF konstant runter auf 12-13%. Also alles hoffentlich im machbaren Bereich, Anlass: Winterpokal 

VG Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (20. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt werde ich langsam wieder mit dem Grundlagentraining beginnen. Ziel ist diesmal, etwas weniger Gewicht (um die 80) und KF konstant runter auf 12-13%. Also alles hoffentlich im machbaren Bereich, Anlass: Winterpokal



Moin Mikkael,

ich hab's nach meinem Abschuß auch etwas schleifen lassen. Dafür haben wir die Zeit genutzt, unsere alte Heizung zu ersetzen, so dass nun ein Raum für meine Werkstatt und meine Räder frei geworden ist   Heut' abend muss ich weiter Regale anbringen...

Ich hab' mir übrigens ein neues Bike bestellt. Was es ist, verrate ich wenn ich es das erstemal Probe gefahren bin (freu, freu, freu).

Sportliche Ziele hab' ich für dieses Jahr erreicht, d.h. kein Stress, viele Kilometer und vor allem viel Spaß und viel Motivation für's nächste Jahr getankt. An meinen "meditativen Fähigkeiten" muß ich aber noch schwer arbeiten. Egal. Spätestens ab November wird die Saison 2006 eingeläutet. Irgendwann werde ich mich auch wieder auf die Waage trauen. Bis jetzt orientiere ich mich am Bauchgefühl und dem Sitz meiner Hosen. Ich würde sagen, im Großen und Ganzen:   

Viel Erfolg beim WP! Für mich ist er aus Stressvermeidungsgründen tabu. Du wirst also keine Einträge von mir finden. Aber trainieren werde ich - wie oben erwähnt - trotzdem. Was macht eigentlich Shem?


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht eigentlich Shem?


Keine Ahnung!


----------



## ScottErda (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Erst mal!!

Ich hab mir den Thread hier jetzt von Seite 1 bis Ende duchrgelesen und genau das selbe habe ich auch vor.
Nämlich ABNEHMEN!!!!

Und zwar mit Sport und bewusterer Ernähren!

Hier ein paar Daten:

Ich bin 1,85 cm groß und wiege 95 Kilogramm!

Mein Ziel ist es min. 82 kg zu schaffen.

Mein Problem ist jedoch:
Ich habe nicht sehr viel zeit für Sport da ich meistens so 65 Stunden in der Woche arbeite (Elektro-Montage) und wenn ich dann abends so gegen 8-9 Uhr nach hause komme ist`s nicht mehr viel mit Radtour, joggen etc.
Am Wochenende oder wenn ich mal früher nachhause komme fahre ich auch eine Tour mit ca. 1-2Std dauer oder gehe seit neustem  (jetzt wo`s auf dem Bike langsam ungemütlich wird) joggen.

Beim Essen habe ich mich auf kleinerere Portionen eingestellt und keine Würstchenbuden etc. mehr, ausserdem keine Butter mehr und nicht mehr so fettes Essen, dafür öfters mal ein Apfel, Nektariene, Kiwi usw.

Und kein Bier mehr und wenn nur zu besonderen Anlässen. Dann aber auch kein COLA-Bier sondern eher Apfelwein...

Seit 8.10, habe ich damit 2 kg abgenommen.

Ich habe den Gedanken mir einen Heimtrainer  (Spinningrad) für den Winter oder so zu kaufen. Die Dinger sind aber ziemlich teuer.

Wäre zum Trainieren zu hause auch So eine "Laufrolle" wo man das Hinterrad des MTBs drauf stellt empfehlenswert?
Wenn ja, welche Modelle würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Achso bevor ich es vergesse:
Zeitlimit für meine 82 kg sind spätestens Ende Januar 2006, meint ihr das ist machbar?

Gruß Norman


----------



## nitro_x (25. Oktober 2005)

Dein Abnehmziel ist sicherlich machbar, nur Kilos die man nicht so schnell abnimmt sind meist beständiger.

Strebe einfach mal 2 pro Monat an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (25. Oktober 2005)

Noch ne Frage:

Ich trinke sehr sehr ungern Wasser...normal trinke ich nur Apfelschorle, jedoch habe ich heute bei uns im Getränkemarkt Cola light gesehen und mal ne Flasche mitgenommen. Vom Geschmack her ist es ganz okay und im Gegenteil zu Apfelschorle mit 21 kcal und 6g Kohlehydrate hat Coke Light weniger als 0,25 kcal und auch weniger als 0,1g KHs...

kann ich das auch trinken oder ist Apfelschorle besser?
Ich weis, Wasser wäre am idealsten aber das kann ich nicht trinken...ihhhgittt....


----------



## schaengel (26. Oktober 2005)

ScottErda schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir den Thread hier jetzt von Seite 1 bis Ende duchrgelesen...



Na, Ausdauer scheinst du ja schon einmal zu haben   Meinen glückwunsch zu Deinem Vorhaben. Dein Entschluß, grundsätzlich die Ernährung umzustellen ist die erste richtige Entscheidung.

Ein Spinning-Bike wäre sicherlich eine feine Sache, aber die Rolle tut es auf jeden Fall auch. Gute Modelle gibt es von Tacx oder Elite, 'mal bei Ebay gucken. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich wieder eine kaufen. Da ich sie aber nur für "Notfälle" nutzen will, werde ich es einmal mit einer billigeren BOC-Rolle versuchen. Daher kann ich erst später von der Qualität berichten.

Also, toi, toi, toi und viel Erfolg!

Ach ja, Dein Ziel, bis Ende Januar Dein Wunschgewicht zu erreichen, ist sicherlich machbar - hängt auch von den individuellen Voraussetzungen ab. Allerdings würde ich das nicht ganz so eng sehen. Ende Januar ist immer noch Winter, der Saisonstart noch in weiter Ferne und die Abende lang. Daher vermeide bloß Kampf-Diäten, nur um einem Datum gerecht zu werden. Wie Du bei Deiner sorgfältigen Lektüre gelernt haben wirst, fangen dann meist die richtigen Probleme erst an. Also, locker bleiben und biken!


----------



## jsweet (26. Oktober 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  Gute Modelle gibt es von Tacx oder Elite, 'mal bei Ebay gucken. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich wieder eine kaufen. Da ich sie aber nur für "Notfälle" nutzen will, werde ich es einmal mit einer billigeren BOC-Rolle versuchen. Daher kann ich erst später von der Qualität berichten.




Leg lieber die paar euro drauf und kauf dir gleich ne gute rolle ( elite crono fluid; tacx sirius). der lärm der boc rolle wird nicht nur dich sondern alle deine "mitbewohner" in den wahnsinn treiben!


----------



## nitro_x (26. Oktober 2005)

Wie ist denn der Wiederstand bei so einer Trainingsrolle?


----------



## L_u_t_z (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich wollte mich nun nach einer weile auch mal wieder melden,
es ging bei mir stockend vorran aber nun bin ich endlich wieder unter 100,

und zwar genau 99.3.

aufgrund des schlechtern Wetters und vor allem wegen er frühen Dunkelheit bin ich nicht mehr so oft zum fahren gekommen. Ich werde mich aber weiter fahren so oft es geht.

Gruss
Lutz


----------



## ScottErda (27. Oktober 2005)

mir ist gestern die Kette gerissen, jatzt muß ich sehen das ich da erst mal ersatz bekomme...und das auch noch bei dem schönen Wetter, das wir haben...


----------



## schaengel (5. November 2005)

Mein neues Bike ist da


----------



## mikkael (5. November 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues Bike ist da


Hmm.. ein Stumpi zur richtigen Zeit! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## schaengel (6. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Danke   !!! Ich bin ja beeindruckt, wie aufmerksam Du bist. Apropos aufmerksam, während Du Dich hier im Forum 'rumgetrieben hast, war ich gestern mit meiner Holden essen. Neues Bike begießen - somit hab' ich gleich irgendwelchen Meckerattacken vorbeugen können   . Im Moment steht das Bike zwecks Initiationsrituals noch im Büro, auf dass ich es erst einmal anbeten, meine Tochter sich vom Bikevirus anstecken lassen und unser Besuch es bestaunen kann.


----------



## mikkael (6. November 2005)

Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen.. Das Bike im Büro? Initiationsritual, Meckerattacken vermeiden und Bike-Virus für die Tochter? Man könnte meinen, wir sind Zwillinge! 


Ich steige ab morgen wieder fleissig und vernünftig in den Winterpokal ein. Dabei bin ich für den *Bike + Büro-Alltag* gut aufgerüstet, und hoffe den richigen "Drive" vom letzten jahr wieder zu finden. Das miese Wetter soll kommen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (7. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte meinen, wir sind Zwillinge!



Wünsch' es Dir lieber nicht ! 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steige ab morgen wieder fleissig und vernünftig in den Winterpokal ein. Dabei bin ich für den Bike + Büro-Alltag gut aufgerüstet



Toi toi toi   Wir werden's nächstes Jahr sehen. Meine Winter-Saison hat letzte Woche mit der Aufnahme des wöchentlichen Spinnings wieder begonnen. Daneben fahre ich auch wieder mein Training hoch, um meine Stressvermeidungsstrategie nicht auf der Couch enden zu lassen. Wo sind eigentlich meine Kartoffelchips...?


----------



## Prinzessin1979 (10. November 2005)

hey hallo!

ich habe eben durch zufall euren thread gelesen und möchte mich hier gleich mal dranhängen, wenn keiner was dagegen hat !?   

ich habe im juli diesen jahres mit dem rauchen aufgehört, weil das meinem allergischen asthma noch nie gut getan hatte...
seither habe ich zwar weiterhin sport gemacht (habe sogar deutlich mehr km aufm rad gesessen als vorher), aber eben auch viel mehr gegessen, um das innere nikotinmonster zu vertreiben.

das end vom lied: heute 6 kg mehr als im juli (tatsächliche gewichtsangabe tut hier nichts zur sache....) und die pure verzweiflung.

ich habe zwischenzeitlich immer wieder versucht, die sinnlose esserei zu unterbinden, aber irgendwie ist es mir nicht (oder nicht lange) gelungen.

nach dem heutigen schritt auf die waage ist das maß aber eindeutig voll und ich möchte und muss mein gewicht reduzieren, um mich endlich wieder wohlzufühlen.

daher mein ziel: 6 kg weniger bis ende januar.

methode: weiterhin sport, keine süßigkeiten, kein essen vorm TV, (dann is es nämlich am schlimmsten, weil wegen der jahrelangen rauchgewohnheiten...), nach 18:00 ist nur noch obst erlaubt.

jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen, dass mir diese offizielle diätankündigung hier mir eine motivationale stütze ist!?

achso, nicht zu vergessen: was ihr hier teilweise schon geleistet habt... ich ziehe meinen hut!!!!     

soweit so gut, beim ersten kilo weniger melde ich mich wieder! 

gruß, sandy


----------



## Akkio (10. November 2005)

Jetzt oute ich mich auch mal   
Noch vor drei Jahren war ich ein 0,1 Tonner. Nachdem ich dann einfach keine Lust mehr hatte, mir im Monatsrythmus neue Hosen und Hemden zu kaufen, habe ich den Sport wieder stärker in der Tagesplanung berücksichtigt. Früher war es der Fußball aber nachdem das Knie dann irgendwann mal *Knacks* gemacht hat, kamen nur noch Laufen und Biken in Frage. 

Mit dem Radeln habe ich in der Regel großen Erfolg wenn es darum geht, mein Gewicht zu reduzieren. Immer dann, wenn ich einen konkreten Trainingsplan befolge (2Peak) und meine Essgewohnheiten etwas anpasse, flutschen die Pfunde nur so runter. Schoko, Chips und die Pizza vom Bringfritzen um die Ecke sind nicht komplett gestrichen, es gibt sie aber nur, wenn auch die Gegenleistung in Form von Training erbracht wurde (nicht tagaktuell aber im Wochenschnitt  )  Zudem ist die Menge reduziert und direkt nach einer Trainingseinheit gibt es nur Joghurt mit etwas Honig und/oder Obst. Obst und Gemüse esse ich in rauhen Mengen, da gibt es keine Begrenzung. Und ich laß auch die fetten Sachen und auch Alkohol nicht weg. Hier gilt allerdings die gleiche Regel wie für Schoko und Chips   

Ich habe zwar eine ab und zu eine leichte "Pendelbewegung" von bis zu 6-7 Kilo im Gewicht, was in der Regel damit zusammen hängt, dass ich weiter Esse wie bisher ohne zu trainieren (das alte Knie will ab und zu mal eine Pause, ausserdem bin ich doch ein wenig Stressfresser   ). In den letzten 7 Wochen sind 7 Kilo runter (da ist sicher auch ein wenig Wasser im Spiel), wofür ich allerdings zwischen 8 bis 15 Stunden Training pro Woche auf dem Bike/Rolle aufgewendet hab`. Wichtig dabei: Ich habe mir nicht ein einziges Gramm bewusst abgehungert und auf die entsprechende Zufuhr von Eiweis (ca. 500mg/Kg Körpergewicht an Trainings-/Rekom-Tagen) geachtet, damit durch das Ausdauertraining nicht deutlicher Muskelabbau einsetzt!! 

Schöner Nebeneffekt: Backen aus Stahl    

Das sollte jetzt zwar ein "Motivationsbeitrag" werden, irgendwie beschleicht mich aber das Gefühl, dass ich schon wieder in die Selbstdarstellung abgeglitten bin?!   
Seht es mir bitte nach!


----------



## schaengel (11. November 2005)

@ Prinzessin und Akkio: willkommen im Club und viel Erfolg bei Euren Ambitionen! Da Ihr ja fleissig den Thread durchgeackert habt, benötigt Ihr ja keinen Einführungsmonolog. Keine Sorge wegen der Selbstdarstellung, Akkio, ich melde mich auch nur zu Wort, wenn zwischen den Zeilen mitschwingt, was für ein toller Hecht ich bin   !


----------



## osso (11. November 2005)

> Ich habe mir nicht ein einziges Gramm bewusst abgehungert und auf die entsprechende Zufuhr von Eiweis (ca. 500mg/Kg Körpergewicht an Trainings-/Rekom-Tagen) geachtet, damit durch das Ausdauertraining nicht deutlicher Muskelabbau einsetzt!!


Bist du sicher das es nur 0,5 g Pro Kg Körpergewicht waren ? Das wäre sehr wenig. Hast du auch die pfanzlichen Eiweiße mitgezählt ? Bei normaler Ernährung sollte man weit über 0,5 Gramm liegen.
Selbst die DEG, die mit ihren Empfehlungen sehr konserativ ist, empfiehlt glaube ich 0,8 g. Wenn man mal von der Eiweisspäpsten absieht, liegen die Empfehlungen für Ausdauersportler so bei 1-1,5 g.
Thorsten


----------



## Akkio (11. November 2005)

osso schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher das es nur 0,5 g Pro Kg Körpergewicht waren ? Das wäre sehr wenig. Hast du auch die pfanzlichen Eiweiße mitgezählt ?
> Thorsten



Ich habe das nie wirklich bis auf`s letzte "Mü" ausgerechnet. Entsprechend der Produktbeschreibungen habe ich nur darauf geachtet, dass ich nie drunter lag (besonders an Tagen mit viel Obst und Gemüße oder wenn durch Zeitmangel das Futtern etwas kurz kam), zumindest nicht längere Zeit. Ansonsten esse ich, denke ich, eh ausgewogen und sowieso gerne Fisch


----------



## schaengel (14. November 2005)

Ha, endlich kann ich voller Stolz von einem Erfolgserlebnis berichten. Meine "Maß-Hose" paßt wieder. Ich halte mich ja unter Aufbietung schier übermenschlicher Disziplin seit Monaten von der Waage fern und verfolge mein Gewichtsziel aus dem Bauch heraus (  geniales Wortspiel). Dazu dient mir o.a. Kleidungsstück, das mir nicht etwa auf den Leib geschneidert wurde, sondern das ich als Maßstab für meine Bemühungen auserkoren habe. Vor Wochen - nachdem ich schon das Gefühl hatte, dass ich wieder etwas Gewicht verloren habe - fühlte ich mich noch wie Wurst in Pelle.


----------



## -=Woody=- (15. November 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, endlich kann ich voller Stolz von einem Erfolgserlebnis berichten. Meine "Maß-Hose" paßt wieder. Ich halte mich ja unter Aufbietung schier übermenschlicher Disziplin seit Monaten von der Waage fern und verfolge mein Gewichtsziel aus dem Bauch heraus (  geniales Wortspiel). Dazu dient mir o.a. Kleidungsstück, das mir nicht etwa auf den Leib geschneidert wurde, sondern das ich als Maßstab für meine Bemühungen auserkoren habe. Vor Wochen - nachdem ich schon das Gefühl hatte, dass ich wieder etwas Gewicht verloren habe - fühlte ich mich noch wie Wurst in Pelle.



Das kenne ich   
Ich hab mein erstes Ziel erreicht - Anzug Nr 1 passt wieder, bis zum zweiten müssen noch 10 Kilo Minimum runter


----------



## mikkael (18. November 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> ..aus dem Bauch heraus..




In den letzten Wochen mache ich etwas mehr (zum ersten Mal überhaupt) Krafttraining. Ich glaube, dadurch müsste ich etwas zugenommen haben. Ich bleibe seit mehreren Wochen immer oberhalb einer bestimmten Gewichtsgrenze, ohne irgendwelche Änderungen bei der Nahrungsaufnahme vorgenomen zu haben.

Kann das sein? Mit 2 x "moderatem" Krafttraining in der Woche? Oder ist es tatsächlich Schokolade? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel (18. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein? Mit 2 x "moderatem" Krafttraining in der Woche? Oder ist es tatsächlich Schokolade?



Naja, ohne Deine Disziplin in Frage stellen zu wollen, aber Du bist doch ein Abnehmfuchs ("Energiebilanz")    Vielleicht liegt's doch an der Schoki. Obwohl... in meiner Jugend bin ich auch 'mal in die Mucki-Bude gegangen (was für eine Zeitverschwendung!) und sah bei drei Einheiten/Woche bald aus wie 'n Michelin-Männchen. Mag also auch Veranlagung sein. Egal, spätestens im Frühjahr hat wieder das Bike Priorität, oder     ?


----------



## mikkael (18. November 2005)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> ..spätestens im Frühjahr hat wieder das Bike Priorität, oder?


Nöö-- spätestens gestern!


----------



## noFlooder (18. Dezember 2005)

So, nach Ewigkeiten poste ich hier auch mal rein 

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren von insgesamt 110kg auf 82 abgespeckt. Schöne Sache, aber durch ein paar Ereignisse und solche Sachen habe ich mich letzten Montag wieder auf die Wage gepackt: 117kg.
Jetzt hats im Hirn endlich wieder klick gemacht und ich versuche mein Gewicht durch eine stark gesunkene Nährungseinnahme und viel Sport auf 95kg und weniger zu reduzieren.
Allerdings stellen sich für mich da ein paar Frage:
Ich versuche momentan pro Tag ein, zwei Äpfel und/oder ein, zwei Organgen sowie normal Gekochtes zu mir zu nehmen, davon etwa halb so viel wie sonst. Dazu kommt noch nen Salat alle zwei Tage und brav zwei bis drei Flaschen Sprudel.
Sportlich bin ich alle zwei Tage mindestens 40min auf dem Crosstrainer. Zu Weihnachten kommt eine Rolle (Taxc Swing) ins Haus mit der ich dann auf 6x Sport pro Woche zu kommen versuche.
Nur die Wochenenden machen mir große Sorgen. Ich geh sehr gern mit Freunden weg und weil das bald wegen Studium und eventuellem Wegzug nichtmehr der Fall sein wird, möchte ich also so wenig wie möglich verpassen. Nur heißt am WE weggehen auch fast immer Alkohol, besonders Bier.
Wie sollte man das managen? Dieses WE habe ich mich erfolgreich davor gedrückt aber das will ich dann auch nichtmehr machen und nüchtern bleiben ist auch sehr schwierig hier bei den Partys.


----------



## Renn Maus (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Hier hat sich ja einiges getan. Ich freue mich, dass dieser Thread so viele Menschen zum abnehmen animiert hat.
Nur bei mir hat das alles noch nicht gefruchtet   

109kg

Naja, ich habe mir wieder Ziele gesteckt. Nicht so harte wie in der Vergangenheit, aber trotzdem Ziele.
Ich will bis irgendwann auf 90kg kommen. Zeit spielt keine Rolle. Einzige Bedingung: Hungern ist verboten und Sport der Weg zum Ziel.
Ich fange am 2.01.06 die Meisterschule an und habe mir vorgenommen ab April mit dem Rennrad nach Düsseldorf in die IHK zu fahren.
Das sind die Ziele. Wen mein Sportlicher Werdegang diesen Winter interesiert, der kann ihn beim Winterpockal verfolgen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## schaengel (20. Dezember 2005)

Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich habe mir wieder Ziele gesteckt. Nicht so harte wie in der Vergangenheit, aber trotzdem Ziele...Zeit spielt keine Rolle. Einzige Bedingung: Hungern ist verboten



_Sich verwundert die Augen reibt_  Lebt denn die alte Renn-Maus-Michel noch...? Jaaaa, sie lebt noch!

Das klingt ja alles sehr vernünftig. Dann 'mal toi, toi, toi !!!!


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Dezember 2005)

Ja ich weiß, meine Auftritte hier sind eher der sporadischen Natur. Aber ab und an schau ich in der IBC auf jeden Fall rein   
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marwed (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Kennt Ihr mich noch? Naja, ist schon länger her. 

Viel passiert in der Zwischenzeit, leider nicht viel positives. Nichts als Ärger. Aber wenn ich nach einem halben Jahr mal wieder reinschaue und zufällig die RennMaus wiedersehe, dann kann ich ja auch mal was schreiben. 
Fahre derzeit im Stadtverkehr soviel Fahrrad, dass das MTB dann nur noch rumsteht.
Ansonsten 102,4.

Grüße

marwed


----------



## Pevloc (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi Rennmaus,
schön das du wieder da bist! Kopf hoch, das wird schon!
Gruß Pevloc


----------



## K3RMIT (25. Dezember 2005)

Akkio schrieb:
			
		

> Schoko, Chips und die Pizza vom Bringfritzen um die Ecke sind nicht komplett gestrichen, es gibt sie aber nur, wenn auch die Gegenleistung in Form von Training erbracht wurde (nicht tagaktuell aber im Wochenschnitt




Hmm das ist mein grösstes Problem das ich bei kleinsten Erfolgen in die "Selbstbelohnerphase" abdrifte nach dem Motto "DAS hab ich mir jetzt verdient!!"

Tage später sagt mir die Waage leider wieder das ich es mir doch nicht verdient hatte 


Mfg


----------



## Akkio (26. Dezember 2005)

K3RMIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm das ist mein grösstes Problem das ich bei kleinsten Erfolgen in die "Selbstbelohnerphase" abdrifte nach dem Motto "DAS hab ich mir jetzt verdient!!"
> 
> Tage später sagt mir die Waage leider wieder das ich es mir doch nicht verdient hatte
> 
> ...



Und anschließend hast du wahrscheinlich auch noch ein schlechtes Gewissen, oder?   

Zu dem Thema "Belohnen" (und Anderen) gibt es ein gutes Buch: "Fett weg für faule Säcke". Hab`s gelesen und muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mich in vielen Passagen des Buches wieder erkannt habe


----------



## K3RMIT (26. Dezember 2005)

Ja logisch hab ich dann 'n schlechtes Gewissen, am schlimmsten wenn ich mal beim Mc Doof war und mich drüber ärger das ich nach 1 Stunde wieder genauso Hunger habe wie vorher


----------



## Bond007 (28. Dezember 2005)

Gott sei Dank hat die *Fress-Zeit* nun ein Ende, hab in den letzten Wochen auch wieder einig´s in mich reingstopft, was jetza nach und nach
wieder runter bzw. weg muß, aber wenn ma den inneren Schweinehund
überwindet, hat man gute Chancen es zu packen...bin jedenfalls scho langsam
aber sicher auf´m richtigen Weg zu meiner idealen Bike-Figur für´s Frühjahr!


----------



## sb- (28. Dezember 2005)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank hat die *Fress-Zeit* nun ein Ende, hab in den letzten Wochen auch wieder einig´s in mich reingstopft, was jetza nach und nach
> wieder runter bzw. weg muß, aber wenn ma den inneren Schweinehund
> überwindet, hat man gute Chancen es zu packen...bin jedenfalls scho langsam
> aber sicher auf´m richtigen Weg zu meiner idealen Bike-Figur für´s Frühjahr!


Inventar in Zimmer heute gegen Mittag:
- Keksdose, Durchmesser ca. 20cm, Höhe ca. 15cm, randvollgequetscht mit Kokosmakronen, Haselnussmakronen, Spritzgebäck und Vollmilchschokolade

Inventar in Zimmer heute am späten Nachmittag:
- Keksdose, Durchmesser ca. 20cm, Höhe ca. 15cm, leer


----------



## Bond007 (29. Dezember 2005)

sb- schrieb:
			
		

> Inventar in Zimmer heute gegen Mittag:
> - Keksdose, Durchmesser ca. 20cm, Höhe ca. 15cm, randvollgequetscht mit Kokosmakronen, Haselnussmakronen, Spritzgebäck und Vollmilchschokolade
> 
> Inventar in Zimmer heute am späten Nachmittag:
> - Keksdose, Durchmesser ca. 20cm, Höhe ca. 15cm, leer



  WOW, da hast aber sauber zuglangt, net schlecht - bei mir gab´s
gestern Abend a schön´s leicht´s Essen: Portion Reis mit angebratenen Paprika, dazu a Salatzherz mit kleinen Tomaten und als Nachtisch gönnte ich
mir no a *Milchschnitte sowie paar Gummibärle*.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Alex,

ich bin hier ja eigentlich noch ein "unbeschriebenes Blatt", da ich erst seit August dem Mountainbike Virus verfallen bin, und bisher eigentlich fast noch gar nichts geschrieben habe.

Das mit dem Abnehmen wird schon, du mußt es nur "wollen"! Ich weiß, das ist einfach gesagt, aber ich hatte auch innerhalb von ca. 5-6 Jahren über 20kg zugelegt, weil ich von der körperlichen Arbeit an den Schreibtisch gewechselt bin.

Na ja, und das Mehrgewicht hat mich da eigentlich auch immer gestört, bis es dann wirklich mal "Klick" gemacht hat, und ich den Entschluss gefasst habe abzunehmen. Das war Mitte August, als ich beim ersten Versuch den Nürburgring mit dem Mountainbike zu bewältigen (Rad am Ring) bereits in der ersten Runde abgek......t bin. Mein eigentliches Hobby ist halt Motorsport, und mit über 200PS gehts doch einfacher das "Bergwerk" hoch.

Durch deutlich mehr (3-5mal pro Woche) Fahrradfahren, und reduziertes Essen hat es den ersten Schub gegeben. Nachdem ein Bekannter mir dann eher zufällig das (bitte nicht lachen) "Weight-Watchers"-Programm für den PC gebrannt hat, habe ich auch die restlichen Kilos geschafft. Das hat bei mir wirklich nochmal eine zusätzliche Veränderung in der Ernährung gegeben.

Fazit: Von meinem Maximalgewicht rund um 95kg sind bisher nur noch 79kg übrig. Und durch das Programm habe ich trotz aller Verlockungen in der Weihnachtszeit, die 4 Wochen vor Weihnachten zumindest mein Gewicht halten können.
Da ich im Sommer mit dem Bike über die Alpen will, werde ich wohl in der kommenden Vorbereitungszeit noch die fehlenden 4kg schaffen. Dann bin ich wieder auf meinem alten "Wohlfühlgewicht".

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir das Programm gerne mal brennen und zuschicken.

Ansonsten Kopf hoch und kämpfen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Fichtenopa (11. Januar 2006)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex,
> 
> ich bin hier ja eigentlich noch ein "unbeschriebenes Blatt", da ich erst seit August dem Mountainbike Virus verfallen bin, und bisher eigentlich fast noch gar nichts geschrieben habe.
> 
> ...



Hi Dirk das ja mal ne Gleichung, ich hab seit Ostern auch 20 Kg Gewicht draufgelegt (na ja jetzt wenigstens Nichtraucher )

Bin seit Oktober auch locker am Kurbeln und seit Dezember kann man schon von einem richtigen Trainingsprogramm sprechen, 5 mal die Woche 30-40 Km 
mit dem Bike! Ich weiß manche fahren das doppelte 

Am 02.Januar hat`s auch endlich bei der Ernährung klick gemacht, Schoki und langeweile in sich reinstopfing ist beendet!
Ich nehme mir einfach wieder Zeit für`s Essen, viel Vollkorn, Obst oder einfach Ouark mit Honig, Haferflocken (Niemals mehr schwachsinnigen Süsstoff, oder andere Hauruck Diäten)!
Ich versuche auch oft und dafür sehr kleine Portionen zu Essen, irgendwie war mir das natürliche Sättigungsgefühl abhanden gekommen, jetzt hab ich das Gefühl ich würde nur noch kauen und nehm dabei noch ab!

Seit kurzem haben wir unser Training (Hab zum Glück ne`n Kumpel zum gegenseitig motivieren dabei), wechselweise auf Jogging/Biken umgestellt, und ich meine mal 70 Min Waldlauf (Nein nicht Nordic Walking) finde ich Vier mal so hart wie 2 Std Biken, hängt wahrscheinlich mit dem momentanen Gewicht zusammen!

Na ja lange Rede kurzer Sinn
Stand 02.01.06:  97,5 Kg bei 1,79
Ist heute:          93,5 Kg
Ziel:            wieder in meine Lederpelle Gr 48 zu passen, und weil ich so langsam richtig gefallen am Biken finde, hab ich mir geschworen dieses Jahr außer Motorradrennen mind. ein Bikerennen zu fahren! 

Aber das beste ich weiß nicht ob`s am Sport oder an der besseren Ernährung liegt, ich fühl mich als könnt ich Bäume außreißen 
Drückt mir die Daumen das es so bleibt, ich wünsche ebenfalls allen die sich hier geoutet haben Viel Erfolg und wenig Frust!

Tachschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winddancer1401 (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nun muß ich auch mal schreiben.

Stand Feb. 05
Gr. 177 Gewicht 97 kg, Lebensmotto: Bewegung nur wenn nötig.

Meine Frau meinte: "Wenn Du weiter im zweistelligen Bereich bleiben willst, dann brauchen wir zwei Waagen";-) Das war irgendwie der entscheidende Klick bei mir. Ich hab dann im April zu biken angefangen und meine Ernährung umgestellt (nur noch Vollkorn, viel Gemüse und Obst, bewußt trennen usw.). Gleichzeitig bin ich im letzten Jahr 4800km gefahren. 

Stand Heute.

Größe immer noch gleich, Gewicht 78kg. Trotz einer seit drei Wochen andauerenden Erkältung hat sich nichts verändert. In diesem Jahr werde ich noch endgültige das Rauchen aufgeben und weitere 5 Kilo abnehmen *hoffich*

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## John Oswald (18. Januar 2006)

"ein guter fi**** wird nicht dicker." so heißt's im volksmund...

was bei mir jedenfalls definitiv nicht zutrifft.
ich hab's sogar geschafft, nach dem alpencross (mit 15.000 hm) mehr auf die waage zu bringen als vorher 

das gewicht ging erst runter, als ich wieder mit dem rauchen angefangen habe (stoffwechsel?)

jetzt habe ich zwar wieder mein optimales kampfgewicht, allerdings wird diesen sommer beim alpencross ordentlich die lunge pfeifen.....


----------



## Peddie (6. September 2006)

........schade das hier offenbar ende ist...was macht die Renn Maus? und das allgemeine Outing?
Da mach ich mal weiter, vielleicht bewirkt´s ja was.
Habe im April nach über 20Jahren aufgehört zu Rauchen und gleichzeitig mit dem Joggen angefangen. Da ich vorher eigentlich noch nie wirklich Sport getrieben hatte ..... . Bin jetzt jedoch auf mein altes Mountainbike gestiegen und mal ´n paar Kilometer gestrampelt. Macht der Abwechslung halber ja auch  ´ne Menge Spass (mehr Action als beim Joggen). Da das gute alte Stück aber hier und da schon Rost ansetzt etc. musste jetzt ein neues Hardtail her (bestellt isses) und so hoffe ich meine Motivation für mehr Bewegung noch ein bisserl steigern zu können -> sofern es die Freizeit hergibt.

...mal sehen was draus wird

greets

Peddie


----------



## schaengel (6. September 2006)

Peddie schrieb:
			
		

> ........schade das hier offenbar ende ist...



Oh, wir haben noch Leser, die sich nach einer Fortsetzung sehnen? Willkommen, Peddie! Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit Deinem neuen Bike.

@ Mikkael (falls er noch mitliest): ich hab' mir im Frühjahr erst einmal mit meinem neuen Bike das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und bin dementsprechend spät in die Haupt-Saison gestartet. Zwar hat ein kleines Trainingslager in Italien (Ligurien, einfach klasse!) etwas geholfen, aber trotzdem sehe ich mit skeptischer Aufregung dem Vulkanbike in Daun entgegen. Für jeden gedrückten Daumen bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Fichtenopa (11. September 2006)

Na denn will ich mal mein letzter Eintrag ist ja vom 11.01.06 Gewicht 93,5 Kg

Heute auf der Waage 82,5 Kg, habe mein Ziel Gr 48 zwar nicht ganz erreicht, bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden 

Mit immer größerem Zeitaufwand, aber auch Begeisterung sportlich unterwegs, mittlerweile klappt`s auch gut mit dem Laufen ansonsten Rennrad und Mountainbike und jede Menge Spaß!
Im Winter kommt dann Schwimmen wieder dazu, und viel Grundlage durchs laufen, Rolle is mir pers. zu Blöd!

Nächstes Jahr gibt`s zur Belohnung dann ne`n paar Hobbyrennen.... 

Gruß und Viel Glück allen anderen......


----------



## mikkael (14. September 2006)

schaengel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mikkael (falls er noch mitliest): ich hab' mir im Frühjahr erst einmal mit meinem neuen Bike das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und bin dementsprechend spät in die Haupt-Saison gestartet. Zwar hat ein kleines Trainingslager in Italien (Ligurien, einfach klasse!) etwas geholfen, aber trotzdem sehe ich mit skeptischer Aufregung dem Vulkanbike in Daun entgegen. Für jeden gedrückten Daumen bin ich dankbar!


    (reicht's??)

Dieser Thread lebt noch? Lang lebe Ausdauer.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## schaengel (17. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> (reicht's??)



Yo, war aber noch nie dem olympischen Gedanken so nahe...


----------



## enasnI (17. September 2006)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hallo
> Einige kenne mich vielleicht noch aus früheren Zeiten, war ja immerhin mal in der TOP 5 der User.



Was für eine TOP 5? War hier mal die Anzahl der Beiträge sichtbar?


----------



## DonGenaro (23. September 2006)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hallo
> Einige kenne mich vielleicht noch aus früheren Zeiten, war ja immerhin mal in der TOP 5 der User.
> Naja is ja auch egal. Warum ich das hier schreibe: ICH WILL WIEDER SO GUT RADFAHREN WIE FRÜHER.
> Aber: Seit 2001 habe ich jedes Jahr weiter abgebaut.
> ...





Hallo, ich will mich hier nicht einmischen, nicht irgendeinen schulmeisterlichen Habitus vertreten,  deshalb: ISB N3-426-870655 Titel - Schlüssel zum Idealgewicht, von Jakob Coudenhouve! Beantwortet eigentlich alle Fragen zum Übergewicht und wie man (Mann) aus dem SCHLAMMaßel wieder rauskommt!
Ich habe einige  Erfahrungen damit, allerdings bevor ich das Buch gelesen hatte.
Empfehlenswert!
toi,toi,toi.  
MfG
DonGenaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (28. September 2006)

Um was gehts in dem Buch ? Kannst mal kurz eine Zusammenfassung posten ?


----------



## DonGenaro (28. September 2006)

Boardercrime schrieb:


> Um was gehts in dem Buch ? Kannst mal kurz eine Zusammenfassung posten ?




Hi Renn Maus,
Es geht natürlich um Ernährung!
Wann was essen, wie und so gut geschrieben dass jeder, auch so Spinner die meinen sie müssten "rauchen" um abzunehmen, es verstehen können! 
Auch die gute alte Trennkost, - das ist einfach das A + O und wirkt bei fast jedem der noch körperlich normal reagiert. Wenn ein Biker plötzlich mehr wiegt als zuvor: Habe ich mehr gegessen oder  mehr Bewegung, Körperlich mehr getan als früher.? Ja dann habe ich mehr MUSKELMASSE! Davon kann "mann" auch zunehmen! Wenn ich mir allerdings nach dem biken die doppelte Menge und dann natürlich auch noch die "guten" Dinge auf den Teller packe, ja dem,. denen ist nicht zu helfen!
Frag weiter, bin in Eile..
MfG
DonGenaro


----------



## Boardercrime (29. September 2006)

Bin immer für ein Buch zu haben, hab auch mit hilfe eines Buches das paffen aufgehört 
Hab noch eine Rezession vom Buch gefunden, da ist die Rede von "strengen Monat",was ist damit gemeint ?


----------



## pongi (29. September 2006)

der ramadan?


----------



## DonGenaro (29. September 2006)

Die Antwort im Anhang! 
von Don Genaro
Grüizi!


----------



## DonGenaro (29. September 2006)

Hallo, 
der Versuch einer etwas ausführlicheren Antwort zum Thema Gewicht!
  von Don Genaro
alias Burkard Gröbl
Bei 60 Minuten Mountainbiking und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 714 Kalorien.
Bei 60 Minuten Radfahren mit 20 km/h und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 446 Kalorien.

Bei 60 Minuten Fernsehen und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 89 Kalorien.
Bei 60 Minuten Autofahren und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 153 Kalorien.
Bei 60 Minuten Büroarbeit und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 219 Kalorien.
Bei 60 Minuten Walking und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 326 Kalorien.
Bei 60 Minuten Tanzen und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 428 Kalorien.
Bei 60 Minuten Skilanglauf und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 607 Kalorien.
Bei 60 Minuten Squash und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 673 Kalorien.

...ich hab seit Ostern auch 20 Kg Gewicht draufgelegt (na ja jetzt wenigstens Nichtraucher )
= 
DAS IST sich selbst was vormachen! Wenn mann 2 1/2 Jahre ohne das Rauchen übersteht, dann ist der Körper zunächst erst mal entgiftet! Dann braucht man weitere ca. 5 Jahre bis man Nichtraucher ist! Allerdings wird man die ersten 10 bis 15 Jahre ein fanatischer Nichtraucher! Mein eigenes Zitat: ..ach hätte ich doch bloß nie damit angefangen! 

..dann im April zu biken angefangen und meine Ernährung umgestellt (nur noch Vollkorn, viel Gemüse und Obst, bewußt trennen usw.). Gleichzeitig bin ich im letzten Jahr 4800km gefahren
=
ISB N3-426-870655 Titel - Schlüssel zum Idealgewicht, von Jakob Coudenhouve
eigenes Zitat: das gute an diesem Buchautor ist seine Eigenerfahrung und er geht locker damit um, sprich mal zwischendurch sündigen  das ist o.k. - ..und das stimmt!
Meine eigene Erfahrung: 
Heute= 58Jahre jung, zwischen 13 und 23 war ich topp sportlich, keine wesentlichen Gewichtsprobleme. Mit 24 ging es dann los! Viel zuviel gegessen, meist 2-3  Portionen, Alkoholische Getränke (ausprobiert), weniger Sport, aber immerhin noch in Bewegung, viele Wanderungen mit meinem Bernhardiner Hund! 
Mit 32 geheiratet. Und da meine Frau unser erstes Kind erwartet hatte, habe ich mit ihr zusammen das Rauchen sofort spontan aufgegeben! (War leidenschaftlicher blöder Players Navy Cut, Boyard, Gauloises, Gitane, Lucky Strike  Raucher! ! !..)
Und es geht nur wenn man sagt jetzt ist Schluß! ! Und so ist es mit der Ernährung: Traditionelle Nahrungsaufnahme gleicht einer fortwährenden Drogensucht!
Viele Freunde wollten mich rückfällig machen. Was ihnen nicht gelang! D.h. daß ich jetzt seit 26 Jahren clean bin, - NICHTRAUCHER! Und das lebe ich positiv. Meine Lunge, meine Bronchien, sind laut ärztlicher Diagnose, juvenil wie bei einem Kleinkind. Und das obwohl ich manchmal in eine total verräucherte Kneipe gehe, weil mir dort das Bier(Urtrunk) so gut schmeckt! (1-2 mal im Monat!) Ja, und weil ich dann durch meine Berufe es einteilen konnte auch für meine Kinder teilweise zu Hause zu sein, habe ich das KOCHEN übernommen! Wenn mann 25 Jahre für den täglichen Mittagstisch verantwortlich ist, und das auch noch für die eigene Familie, dann bekommt man auch ein Gespür für richtige und falsche Ernährung! Ganz entscheidend war und ist, - immer frische LEBENSMITTEL!  Und mit der Formulierung: 

LEBENSMITTEL
oder
NAHRUNGSMITTEL,

macht das einen gewaltigen Unterschied! 
Ungünstigerweise hatte ich dann über den Zeitraum von 20 Jahren mein Haupklientel, mit dem ich mein Geld verdiente, in den Nachmittagsstunden, und dies bis in die Nacht hinein! Nämlich bis 22H. Und dann hatte ich wieder richtigen (Heiß-)
HUNGER !
Mindestens 5mal habe ich in meinem bisherigen Leben ein Abnehm-Programm entworfen und durchgeführt! 
Also habe ich gegen meine Vernunft, als jüngerer kräftiger Power Typ auch noch die PORTIONEN nach 22H in mich hineingestopft! Um den dann immer wieder wachsenden Dickbauch zu verkleinern habe ich dann alles unternommen, wie:

ATKINS DIÄT= ist SCHWACHSINN
KOHLSUPPEN-DIÄT= ist KÄSE
Diäten & spezielle Ernährungspläne= ist mit ENTSCHEIDEND
Vegetarische & vegane Küche= ist mit ENTSCHEIDEND
Kochen nach Ländern= ist mit ENTSCHEIDEND 
Kochen nach Art der Zubereitung= ist mit ENTSCHEIDEND
Kochen nach Zutaten= ist mit ENTSCHEIDEND
Gewürze & Kräuter= sind mit ENTSCHEIDEND
Alte Kochbücher= sind die größte DUMMHEIT
Feinschmecker & Gourmet= sind die mittlere SÜNDE  
Desserts & Süßspeisen= sind die größte SÜNDE
Reinigungskuren mit Lehm, nimmt die Säure, macht Basisch! Ist aber eine Tortur!

-	ZUM  G L Ü C K - bekam ich mit 39´ eine erste ALLERGIE !
-	3 Jahre Arztbesuche, mindestens 2-3 mal die Woche
-	Röntgen(die Strahlung war mir wurscht), Ultraschall, Blutentnahmen..jede Woche..
-	bis 20 Ärzte der Meinung waren ich sei ein Hypochonder, und andereres!

Die Allergie: Schmerzen im Unterbauch, Flatulenzen, Sodbrennen, Rülpsen, Völlegefühl 
Zuerst dachte ich an Magenverstimmung, dann Würmer, dann dachte ich an Bakterien, u.s.w.
Doch als die Schmerzen immer schlimmer wurden, kam mir die Vorstellung vielleicht ein Tumor? Und weil das damals so aktuell war, vielleicht sogar AIDS? Oder was? 
Alles untersuchen lassen. 
NEGATIV !

Da wurde ich AKTIV !
Das hieß, zuerst 10 Tage nichts essen!
Nur trinken, natürlich WASSER!
Und im Anschluß hatte ich mich 6 Wochen nur von Wasser und Brot (2-3 Scheiben am Tag, Baguette, und Vollkorn) ernährt! 
Als nach 4 Wochen die Schmerzen nach und nach verschwanden, und nach 6 Wochen mein Stuhl (Gang) gold-gelb da lag, konnte ich nicht anders, ich mußte es in die Hand nehmen und daran riechen ! Da war nichts ekliges, das war eher neutral geruchlos. So wie bei einem Neugeborenen, das bis dahin mit der Muttermilch ernährt wird.
Und da war mir mit einmal klar, das die Ernährung  der Verursacher der SCHMERZEN war!
Ich hatte dann systematisch nach und nach, von Woche zu Woche, über einen Zeitraum von drei Monaten, die Ernährung mit  allem  zuerst mit Obst, Salat, dann mit Gemüse, dann gemischt, wieder aufgebaut! In dieser Zeit ging es mir am Besten! Keinerlei Beschwerden mehr! Keine Schmerzen, kein Völlegefühl, keine Flatulenzen, es war perfekt! Hinzu kam ein Gefühl der Fitneß, wie ich es lange davor nicht mehr erlebt hatte. (Jede sportliche Aktivität, Squash, Kampfsport, ging leicht und mit Freude vonstatten).
Als ich begann mit Brotaufstrich, - Margarine(Völlegefühl) Butter(Flatulenzen) also mit Fetten, hatte ich die ersten negativen körperlichen Reaktionen! 
Bis dahin gab es keine warmen Mahlzeiten!
Doch um dem ÜBEL auf die Spur zu kommen, folgte die erste warme Mahlzeit:
Gemüsesuppe aus Karotten+Kartoffeln=kein Problem (schmeckte paradiesisch)
Gemüsesuppe + andere Einlagen, Nudel, Gries, Hafer.  =kein Problem (schmeckte klasse)
Und weiter mit FESTEM wie Salzkartoffeln, Spätzle (ohne Ei, mit Distelöl gebunden) 
Aber auch Spaghetti, Reis mit Gemüse, u.s.w.
Ich begann die verschiedensten Öle auszuprobieren, an Salaten, an gedünstetem Gemüse.
Kein Problem! Fast keines, denn Margarinen zum Dünsten oder braten sind abzulehnen! Vermutlich sind es die vielen darin enthaltenen künstlichen Stoffe, (Fett-Härter, Konservierung)
Die sofort Magen und Darm belasten! Ebenso muß man in der Auswahl der Öle auf den Verbrennungswert achten. Z.B. kein Distelöl zum braten. Das ist wirklich nur gut an Salaten!
Aber da will ich nicht weiter in die Tiefe gehen, denn darüber gibt es massenhaft Lektüre!
Sicherlich wird diese Biografische Abhandlung langsam mühsam zu lesen. Leider müßte ich an dieser Stelle erst richtig auspacken! Aber, damit ihr das besser versteht erzähle ich mal einfach weiter.
Als ich dann nach ungefähr 18 Wochen mein erstes Spiegelei in den Mund schob, war das ein Hochgenuß! 
Und das Danach = Reue. 
Völlegefühl, Bauchdrücken, Aufstoßen, Flatulenzen.
Von da an war mir klar, daß die TIERISCHEN Eiweiße eine wesentliche Rolle zur Allergie spielen! Und so kam was kommen mußte:
Nach eigentlich ernährungsseitig 20 Wochen ohne Schmerzen im Bauch, mit einem Glücksgefühl unbeschreiblich, - bereitete ich mir und meiner Familie ein 
ZURÜCK-KOMM-ESSEN. 
Ganz klassisch. Es gab Schweineschmorbraten mit Kartoffelgratin, dazu Holsteiner Gemüsetopf und gemischte Salatplatte. Es schmeckte uns allen fürstlich! Leider war für mich nach immerhin 10 bis 15 Minuten das Hoch-Gefühl zu Ende! Da ich eine sogenannte schnelle Magen Darm Passage habe, verbleibt die aufgenommene Nahrung nicht besonders lange im Magen. Und so kam es, daß ich nun erleben durfte wie mein DARM rebellierte!
Schmerzen, Druck im Bauch, so wie das ½ Jahr davor, und das über annähernd 3 Jahre davor war! Ich habe mich dann wieder 14 Tage lang Fleischlos ernährt. Es ging mir gut! Um eine weitere Bestätigung zu haben, habe ich dann Geflügel, Rindfleisch, ausprobiert. Jedes weitere Mal mit der bitteren Erkenntnis von Schmerzen im Bauch bis an die Grenze des noch Erträglichen!
Also, habe ich eine FLEISCHALLERGIE!
Und natürlich geht das in das feinste Detail. Denn wenn ich in einer Gaststätte der Bedienung mitteile, ich sei Vegetarier, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß die feine Gemüsesuppe die der Koch extra für mich zubereitete, nicht aus Fleischbrühe angesetzt ist! Nach dem Genuß einer solchen habe ich sofort und das für meist 1-2 tage die typischen alten Schmerzen im Unterbauch. Und das hat natürlich den absolut gleichen Effekt, als würde ich Fleisch pur essen! Nur geht das noch schneller mit der darauf folgenden Reaktion, da das Ganze flüssig schneller im Darm ankommt, und ja nicht erst zerkaut, - wesentlich verdaut werden muß! (Außer dem darin enthaltenen Gemüse)
Und so könnte ich euch stundenlang weiter berichten..








Um zu einer vorläufigen Empfehlung zu kommen:

Jakob Coudenhouve ist mein Ernährungs- Favorit, da er auch meinen Erkenntnissen am nächsten kommt!
Für mich heißt es auch Heute wieder ganz klar nach einer einfachen FORMEL:
1.	Morgens als Frühstück nur OBST
2.	Mittagessen für FLEISCHESSER / FISCH / EIER (Fleisch besser weglassen) nur mit SALAT UND ODER GEMÜSE ! ! NIE mit Reis, Nudel, Kartoffel.
3.	Zum Abendessen Brot, aber wenn dann nur mit Gemüseauflage, oder Aufstrichen aus Weizen, oder Soja. Keine Wurst, kein Fisch, keine Eier! 
4.	Wenn unbedingt Eier, Wurst oder Fisch, - dann nur mit Salat oder Gemüse. Kein Brot!
5.	UND: es ist wirklich wahr. Probiert es aus. Obst essen in traditioneller Form, nach dem Mittagessen, Abendessen, und oder überhaupt auf andere Nahrung daraufgelegt stößt sauer auf, macht noch mehr Völlegefühl. 
Das ganze schöne Obst gärt einfach im Darm vor sich hin, wird auch noch zu Zucker verarbeitet, schön langsam, wirkt fast wie ein Schnaps, und vor allem macht das dann schön dick! Ha, ha..  eßt, eßt Obst, aber entweder oder..
Und zum Schluß: Fleisch und Alkoholische Getränke (und Kohlehydrathaltige Nahrungsmittel), probiert es aus, oder befragt andere mit dem netten Apfel-Bauch, - ist fast immer der Super Dickmacher!

Oh je, Oh je, je je, 
was für ein SPINNER ! ?

He, he, es geht mir dabei gut, keine Darm, Bauchbeschwerden. Die konsultierten Ärzte stellen fest:
Jugendlicher Darm, jugendliches Hirn, und genauso schwätze ich ja hemmungslos daher!
Und mit dieser Art der Ernährung (TRENNKOST) nehme ich sogar wieder ab. Das Gewicht reguliert sich über die Ernährung, die körperliche Aktivität, (2-3 mal pro Woche jeweils 1-2 Stunden richtigen POWER SPORT, also, z.B. Montain-Biken. Die Muskulatur bleibt mir erhalten, oder kommt wieder. 
Ach ja, so manch festgefahrene Meinung, so manch stures Verhalten verändert sich! Man muß es selbst ausprobieren. Alle, ohne Einschränkung, berichten von einem veränderte Bewußtsein. Und die Aussagen gleichen sich immer im Wesentlichen. Also, LOS!

Und zu guter letzt: Stellt euch vor, die Vegetarier oder gar Veganer haben recht. Was wäre dann wohl mit unserer tollen Gammel-Fleisch Industrie? Was steckt hinter dem Begriff, Frischfleisch aus deutschen Landen, frisch auf den Tisch? 
Das ist nicht anders, als wie mit dem Rauchen, das Öl (Benzin, Diesel), der daraus folgenden Umwelt-Klima-Katastrophe. Alles immer geschickt uns über des Menschen Spieltrieb, eine Fleischlose Ernährung kann nicht gesund sein, davon wird man impotent, schwul, weibisch, unsportlich..! 
Umwelt-Klima-Katastrophe ist Quatsch, es gab schon immer Klimaprobleme. 
Stimmt, vor der letzten Eiszeit, (sagt die Wissenschaft) war wohl auch davor eine wunderbare Epoche der Eisschmelze, des fantastischen Vorhandenseins von GIGA Tornados, Hurrikanen,
Tsunamis. ..
Wenn ich rauche, dann kann ich (HB Werbung früher) frohen Herzens genießen..müßt ihr mal so´n paar Raucher Lungen anschauen..
Also weiter so, in diesem Sinne:
Auto ist Technik, Fleisch essen ist gesund, Rauchen ist meine Freiheit.
Viel Erfolg für dich, euch!


Mein Gewicht ist zur Zeit 85KG, 183 groß, 58 Jahre.
 Ihr Body-Mass-Index beträgt: 25.38 Ihr Normalgewicht liegt zwischen 63.6 kg und 80.4 kg. Ihr Body-Mass-Index liegt im idealen Bereich.Mit zunehmendem Alter steigt meist auch das Körpergewicht.Ein BMI von 20 bis 26 ist in Ihrem Alter normal.Hinweis: Bei Männern liegt der Normalbereich bei einemBody-Mass-Index zwischen 20 und 25, bei Frauen zwischen 19 und 24. Bei Menschen in der zweiten Lebenshälfte wird ein Body-Mass-Index bis 26 als normal angesehen. Der Body-Mass-Index ist nicht geeignet zur Beurteilung des Körpergewichts von Menschen unter 17 Jahren. Die Formel lautet:Gewicht in kg / [(Körpergröße in m) x (Körpergröße in m)]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonGenaro (29. September 2006)

ZWEITER TEIL:
Und hier noch einige Artikel, die ich von verschiedenen WEBS heruntergeladen habe:

Die Diäten-Lügen

Es ist zu schön, um wahr zu sein, was sogenannte "Low-Carb"-Diäten versprechen: Abnehmen ohne bohrendes Hungergefühl. Letztlich schaden sie aber nur der Gesundheit.

Viel Fleisch, Sahne und Käse und dafür kaum Brot und Kartoffeln sollen etwa nach der Atkins-Diät, die vor allem in den USA als Ernährungs-Hype große Wellen schlägt, die Pfunde ohne viel Mühe purzeln lassen. Ernährungsexperten aber warnen vor zahlreichen Gesundheitsrisiken. Zu Vollkornbrot, Obst und Gemüse sowie viel Bewegung gibt es ihrer Meinung nach keine Alternative.



Risiko Übergewicht
Fettleibigkeit kann krank machen. Eine Infografik zeigt mögliche Folgen für Magen und Darm, Herz und Kreislauf, Nieren, Hormonsystem und Bewegungsapparat.
..
 Unentwegt werden neue Blitzdiäten und Wundermittel angepriesen, die schnell und bequem zum ersehnten Ziel führen sollen. Aber die Versprechungen des Marketing wecken nicht selten völlig "utopische Erwartungen", wie Christiana Einig vom Deutschen Institut für Ernährungsforschung in Potsdam erklärt: Schon wer fünf Prozent abnehmen und den Erfolg auf Dauer halten kann, übertrifft den Abspeckdurchschnitt.




Der Stoffwechsel
Wer mit einer Diät beginnt, sieht bald die ersten Pfunde purzeln. Denn immer, wenn der Körper weniger Energie durch Nahrung aufnimmt, muß er an seine Reserven gehen. Der radikalste Ansatz nach diesem Prinzip ist die so genannte Nulldiät: Sie erlaubt keine einzige Nahrungskalorie; statt zu essen soll der Reduktionswillige täglich mindestens drei Liter Wasser trinken. Damit, so die Idee, werde der Körper gezwungen, seinen Energiebedarf ausschließlich aus den Speckpölsterchen zu beziehen. Und tatsächlich zeigt die Waage bei den so Kasteiten erst mal jeden Tag 300 bis 450 Gramm weniger.

Zwar gilt die Nulldiät inzwischen als überholt. Doch auch heute noch basieren etliche der vielen Wunderdiäten, die besonders schnellen Abnehmerfolg versprechen, allein darauf, daß man sehr wenige Kalorien zu sich nimmt. Dabei kann man den Körper nicht einfach überlisten, so die Ernährungswissenschaftlerin Ursel Wahrburg, Professorin an der Fachhochschule Münster: Wird die Kalorienzufuhr allzu rigide reduziert, schaltet der Organismus sofort auf Sparflamme. Er drosselt seinen Energieverbrauch für elementare Funktionen wie Atmung, Herztätigkeit und Stoffwechsel um bis zu 40 Prozent. 

Ein Schutzmechanismus, der dem Homo sapiens in früheren Jahrtausenden das Überleben sicherte - und modernen Stadtmenschen reichlich zu schaffen macht. Viele Diätwillige stellen nach ein paar Tagen strikter Disziplin und ersten Anfangserfolgen fest, daß sich der Zeiger der Waage auf einmal nicht mehr nach unten bewegt - und verlieren die Lust.


Mit Köpfchen gegen den Bauch

 © Kirsten Neumann/DDP 
Kuchen und Süßigkeiten fungieren vielen Menschen als Seelentröster 

Dagegen hilft nur eines: Geduld. Gute Abnehmkonzepte, betont Wahrburg, sind so konzipiert, daß man im Schnitt etwa ein halbes Kilo pro Woche verliert. Nur wer langsam Abschied von den Pfunden nimmt, kann die demotivierende Stoffwechselfalle umgehen. Auch mit drei bis fünf Kilo weniger ist schon viel gewonnen. Wer es schafft, das neue Gewicht über längere Zeit zu halten, erzielt einen deutlichen Effekt, sagt Einig. "Viele Übergewichtige stellen dann fest, daß sie plötzlich ganz auf Medikamente gegen Bluthochdruck oder Diabetes verzichten können."


Das Gift großer Fettzellen

Bewegung läßt Rettungsringe schrumpfen. Gut so, denn Fett an Bauch und Taille schwemmt ständig gefährliche Stoffe ins Blut



Von Regina Naumann

Eigentlich dienen die Energiedepots dem Körper als Überlebenshilfe. Doch sind sie bei Übergewicht stark vergrößert, überschütten sie ihn mit Entzündungsstoffen.

Zwischen 40 und 120 Milliarden Fettzellen hat ein Erwachsener, je nach Leibesumfang. In jeder von ihnen befindet sich ein Öltropfen als Energiespeicher für Hungerzeiten, aber noch weit mehr als das: Hormone, Boten- und Entzündungsstoffe sowie viele weitere Substanzen, die im Fettgewebe produziert, aus Vorstufen zusammengesetzt oder umgebaut werden. Eine kiloschwere Chemiefabrik, deren Arbeit nach neueren Forschungsergebnissen weit reichende Folgen für den gesamten Stoffwechsel hat.

Schon lange ist bekannt, daß es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Übergewicht und Krankheiten wie Typ-2-Diabetes, Arteriosklerose und Herzinfarkt gibt. Warum das so ist, blieb ein Rätsel. Was kann schließlich schlimm daran sein, wenn der Energiespeicher immer größer wird? Was sollen Fettzellen mit entzündlichen Veränderungen an den Gefäßen oder mit einer gedrosselten Insulinproduktion in der Bauchspeicheldrüse zu tun haben? Viel, sagen inzwischen Wissenschaftler. Seit etwa zehn Jahren wird intensiv nach dem "Missing link" gesucht, der Verbindung zwischen Übergewicht und dem erhöhten Auftreten so genannter Wohlstandskrankheiten. Und immer deutlicher werden die Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Boardercrime (29. September 2006)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort


----------



## frankhelius (2. Oktober 2006)

hi, also meine unterstützung hast du!
klar kannst du es schaffen, hatte auch mal so eine scheiss zeit, zwar nicht zugenommen, aber bike verkauft und kräftig gesoffen!! und alles wegen einer frau. als ich wieder mit dem biken angefangen bin, habe ich erstmal gemerkt, was es einem bringt, auch aus schwierigen situationen wieder rauszukommen.

ride on


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Oktober 2006)

@ DonGenaro:
was Du gemacht hast, klingt mir sehr nach Mayer-Kur. Mir hat nichts wirkliches gefehlt, war auch überhaupt nicht begeistert davonl. Von wegen kraft- und lustvoll trainieren! Ich war nach der Kur dermaßen lasch und kraftlos, es war furchtbar! Und das mitten im Sommer während der schönsten Bikesaison. Ich werde sowas nicht mehr machen. Aber wenn´s Dir geholften hat, der Zweck heiligt bekanntlich ja die Mittel.


----------



## goopher (19. Oktober 2006)

DonGenaro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bei 60 Minuten Mountainbiking und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 714 Kalorien.
> Bei 60 Minuten Radfahren mit 20 km/h und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 446 Kalorien.
> Bei 60 Minuten Fernsehen und einem Gewicht von 85 kg verbrauchen Sie 89 Kalorien.
> ...



Hei du,

mich würde mal interessieren wo du diese Werte herhast ???

ich habe da ganz andere Werte zb.:

Sportart	        kcal (bei 85 kg Gewicht/h)
Gehen 3km/h	     212,5
Walking 6Km/h	     314,5
Laufen 10km/h	     807,5
Radfahren 20km/h	     727,8125
Radfahren 30 km/h	    1011,5
Schwimmen 20m/min   255
Kraul 50m/min	     909,5
Fußball	                  743,75
Alpin-Ski	                  850


Grüße goopher


----------



## pongi (20. Oktober 2006)

wo kommen deine denn her?


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Oktober 2008)

Hello again,

ich freue mich, euch wieder begrüßen zu dürfen.
In meinem jungen Leben sind seit meinem letzten in Erscheinung treten mal wieder viele Dinge passiert und ich habe viel gelernt.
Nichts desto trotz habe weder abgenommen, noch meine Fitness verbessert.
Ich liege aktuell bei 113,5kg und einer soliden Grundfitness:

5km laufen in 26min
1,5 Std MTB mit 14er-16er Schnitt in technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände

Ich betreibe nun schon seit Dezember letzten Jahres regelmäßig Ausdauesport und seit 3 Monaten habe ich wieder ein RR und ein MTB.

Mein Ziel:
Gewichtsverlust mit einhergehender Steigerung der Ausdauerfähigkeit.

Ich werde einfach mal täglich, abends meine Mahlzeiten hier aufschreiben.
Ich würde mich dann über Verbesserungsratschläge und psychische Unterstützung freuen.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> ...... und bin halt wie gesagt am sportlichen Tiefstpunkt.
> Kondition: Beschissen
> Körpergewicht: 98,5kg



Was willst Du diesmal besser machen?


----------



## frichte1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Also erstmal find ich es klasse, dass du wieder abnehmen willst und andere, als Motivationsgrundlage, daran Teilhaben lassen willst.

Aber sag mal was hast du gemacht? Wie Delagado schon richtig zitierte:

Bei Threadstart 98,5 kg mit beschissener Kondition und dem Ziel 15kg abzunehmen und Kondition zu steigern. Immerhin scheinst du ja eins der Ziele - Konditionssteigerung - erfolgreich ereicht zu haben. Aber beim Abnehmen hast du dein Ziel genau umgekehrt 

Das gibt mir zu denken, aber ich drücke dir alle Daumen


----------



## pongi (22. Oktober 2008)

Schau mal im Schwesterforum der Rennradler. Da gibt es einen Thread "Dicker Mann auf dünnen Reifen" (oder so ähnlich). Evtl motiviert er dich ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (22. Oktober 2008)

Rennmaus???
Ach,ja da war doch mal was

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall mehr Erfolg und Durchhaltevermögen als beim letzten mal. Diesmal packst du´s

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen,

wie angekündigt hier mein erster "Tagebucheintrag" 

@Delgado:
Als ich zunächst deine leicht zynische Frage gelesen habe, dachte ich: "Was für ein Arsch".  Bis ich  bemerkte, wie klug deine Frage gestellt ist.
Wirklich ich bin begeistert darüber, dass du sie mir gestellt hast. Danke 
Nun, was mache ich nun besser?
Zum einen habe ich vor fast einem Jahr wieder mit Ausdauersport begonnen und fühle mich diesbezüglich, für mein Gewicht, sehr fit. Hinzu kommt, dass mir seitdem der Sport auch kontinuirlich wirklich wieder Spaß bereitet. Mit anderen Worten: Ich habe bereits jetzt einen Punkt erreicht, den ich beim letzten Versuch nie erreicht habe.
Bleibt der weitaus härtere Punkt, das Essen!!! Ja, warum werde ich diesmal erfolgreich sein? Ich kann es nicht sagen.
Vielleicht, weil ich in meinem Denke gereift bin?! 
Vielleicht, weil ich nun einen eigenen Haushalt führe und mir nur das ins Haus hole, mit dem ich kaum dick werden kann?!
Vielleicht aber auch, weil ich zur Zeit einen Job habe, der mir sehr viel Spaß macht und der mich sehr ausgeglichen macht.
Vielleicht aber auch weil ich diesmal einfach mehr Willensstärke entwickeln kann.

Ich werde berichten. 
Mein Programm heute:

Frühstück: 2 Vollkornbrötchen. Eins mit Honig, eins mit Erdbeermarmelade

2. Frühstück: 2 Brezeln

Mittag: Holzfällersteak mit Ofenkartoffel, Joguhrtdipp und Leipziger Allerlei

Nachmittag: 200g Fettarmer Joguhrt mit Marmelade gemischt

Sport: 2Std MTB

Abendessen: Ein Brötchen mit Doppelt Wurst und Käse, ein großer, selbstgemachter Salat mit Essig/Öl Dressing, 300g Joguhrt mit Marmelade, ein Glas Milch.

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Abend und viel Spaß. Morgen steht Regeneration auf dem Programm. Das heist ich werde abends an meinem Auto basteln.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## pisskopp (23. Oktober 2008)

Du wirst verdursten !


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2008)

Zwei Frühstücke? Fährst du mit dem Rad zur Arbeit?

Deine Brotaufstriche haben viel Zucker, der beim Abnehmen sehr hinderlich sein kann. Ich empfehle Aufstriche, z.B. pflanzliche Sorten bei DM etc.

Das Mittagessen ist natürlich eine Kalorienbombe mit einem ungünstigen Verhältnis von gesunden und ungesunden Fettsäuren. Wo ist der Salat und das Gemüse?

Zwischendurch rate ich eher zu einer Banane oder Möhren- und Gurkenstücken, die Marmelade bringt wieder viel Zucker hinein - als Süßfreak kann man Stevia zum süßen nehmen, das ist ohne Kalorien und wird aus den Blättern der Steviapflanze gewonnen (31mal Süßer als Zucker, also vorsicht bei der Dosierung).

Am Abend wieder viel gesättigte Fettsäuren, Zucker etc. Also, da musst du schon sehr viel strampeln, um eine Kalorienbilanz zum Abnehmen zu erreichen. Ist dein Job körperlich oder eine Bürotätigkeit?

Mein Tipp: Mehr Gemüse, Obst, Nüsse, Hülsenfrüchte essen und viel Wasser trinken. Vor einer Hauptspeise kannst du ein kleines Süppchen essen, das mindert den Heißhunger, der dich dann bei der  Hauptmahlzeit eine große Portion nehmen lässt.


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführliche Erleuterung zu dem Essen von gestern. Genau in dieser Art stell ich mir auch eure Unterstützung vor.
Denn leider habe ich das bewusste Essen etwas aus den Augen verloren.
Ich habe ein paar Gegenfragen:

- Der Joguhrt ohne Marmelade wäre ok gewesen?

- Was war am Abendessen schlecht? Ich denke das Brötchen?!

PS: Wenn ich zum trinken nix geschrieben habe, dann hab ich lediglich Mineralwasser und Kaffee getrunken.
Alles was Kalorien hat, erwähne ich hier.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Ansicht nach bist du ganz schön milchproduktelastig. Du isst 1 Pfund Joghurt am Tag und trinkst dazu noch Milch! In den meisten Mager- oder Lightprodukten ist das Fett durch Zucker ersetzt, was gleich noch ungesünder ist. Dann lieber einen kleineren Joghurt und den dafür naturbelassen, nimm doch Fruchtjoghurt, der hat nicht soviel Zucker wie Marmelade. Wähle auch bei Marmelade einen hohen Fruchtanteil (mind. 70%), da dort der Anteil an Kohlehydraten aus Zucker geringer ist. Die Zwischenmahlzeiten solltest du wirklich lieber gegen einen Apfel oder Banane oder sonst ein Obst ersetzen. Mir scheint, als wäre bei dir viel doppelt, was man auch einfach machen könnte: Zum Frühstück nur 1 Brötchen, danach 1 Breze, 1 Apfel, Mittagessen okay, nachmittags 1 Obst, Salat ist okay, und wenn schon das Brötchen dazu sein muss, dann nur einfach belegen. Nach einer Weile wirst du sicher auch davon satt. Oder iss mal einen Salat zu Mittag, abends dann dafür 1 Avocao. Als Zwischenmahlzeit können es auch mal 1 Hand voll Cashew-Kerne sein, sind auch recht gesund. Haben zwar ebenso wie die Avocado einen relativ hohen Fettanteil, dieser ist aber gesundes Fett im Gegensatz zum Fett in Fleisch. Auch das Holzfällersteak könnte man optimieren, indem man es durch ein mageres Rindersteak oder ein Stück Putenbrust ersetzt. Wie groß war denn das Ding? Knapp 200g sollten eigentlich genügen.

Ich wünsche dir gutes Gelingen! Ist nicht immer so einfach, die guten Ratschläge zu beherzigen, manchmal hängt die Motivation einfach bißl durch. Aber das muss halt auch mal sein, davon darf man sich nicht runterziehen lassen.


----------



## rofl0r (23. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ich zum trinken nix geschrieben habe, dann hab ich lediglich Mineralwasser und Kaffee getrunken.



Vorsicht beim (uebermaessigen) Genuß von koffeinhaltigen Getraenken, das Zeug bindet Wasser im Koerper. Also auch bei Light-Getraenken darauf achten, das sie Koffeinfrei sind


----------



## Delgado (23. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @Delgado:
> Als ich zunächst deine leicht zynische Frage gelesen habe, dachte ich: "Was für ein Arsch".  Bis ich  bemerkte, wie klug deine Frage gestellt ist.




@Renn Maus, geht mir oft so.

Evtl. seh'n wir uns am Samstag beim Fahrtechniktraining bei Velo-Solingen auf der Radrennbahn?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## ThK (23. Oktober 2008)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Vorsicht beim (uebermaessigen) Genuß von koffeinhaltigen Getraenken, das Zeug bindet Wasser im Koerper. Also auch bei Light-Getraenken darauf achten, das sie Koffeinfrei sind



Das mit dem Kaffee wurde doch schon mehrfach widerlegt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2008)

@Rennmaus: Wie in einer der letzten Ausgaben des TOUR-Magazins schon erläutert wurde, stellt Sojajoghurt eine sehr gute und gesunde Alternative zu normalem Joghurt da. Er hat ein besseres Fettsäurenprofil, wirkt basenbildend und schmeckt auch vorzüglich. Meine Lieblingsmarken dabei sind Sojade, Provamel Yofu (in nicht-bio: Alpro). Nimm dann die Sorte natur, und schnibbel dir eine Banane rein oder süße es mit Stevia.

Bilder: *Sojade*: http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/detail/414181b.jpg
*Provamel*: http://vegetarisch-einkaufen.de/Pro...ilchalt3/milchalt4/ProvamelYofuNatur08-15.jpg

Bezugsquellen sind Bioläden und -discounter (ala Basic) oder bei Alpro Yofu auch Rewe, Edeka etc (manche Filialen haben sie im Programm andere nicht).

Zum Abendessen: Käse und Wurst hauen kalorienmäßig rein, also abends ist m.E. etwas leichteres angesagt. Aber satt werden solltest du schon. In den Salat kannst du viele Sachen reinschnibbeln, da kann man kreativ sein.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## rboncube (23. Oktober 2008)

Dafür das du abnehmen möchtest, waren das gestern schon sehr viele Kalorien. Zuviel Zucker und ungesunde Fett, zuwenig Obst,Gemüse und gute Fette. Aber haben ja die Vorposter schon Angemerkt. Sag mal. welche körperliche Aktivitäten hast du denn tagsüber noch, außer 2 Std MTB? Ist ja auch ein wichtiger Aspekt bezüglich der täglichen Kalorienaufnahme/Verbrennung.

Bleib dran,wird schon.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

und wieder ein neuer Tagebucheintrag.
Ich weiß, dass ich noch was verbessern kann, aber ich denke ich bewege mich hin zu einem guten Ernährungsmix, wenn ihr mir weiterhin mit Tipps zur Seite steht.
Für alles Posts zum Thema schon mal ein fettes Dankeschön!!!!

Gewicht: 113,0kg

*Frühstück:*
2 weiße Brötchen jeweils mit Honig und Marmelade 

*2. Frühstück:*
2 Brezeln, 2 Äpfel 

*Mittagessen:*
Ein kleiner Salat mit Ziegenkäse 
Reis mit vegetarischer Limettensoße. In dieser waren überwiegend Paprika und Zuchinigemüse 

*Nachmittags:*
1 Orange, 0,25l Milch 

Abends:
2 Schüsseln Blattsalat mit Fertigdressing 
2 Teller Reisauflauf mit Lachs, Erbsen und ein bischen Käse oben drauf. 

Sport: 15min Hantel- und Bauchtraining.

Ich denke mit dem Essen liege ich so bei 2700kcal. Würdet ihr mir da zustímmen?
Ich möchte zum Abnehmen zwischen 2000 und 2500kcal liegen.


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Oktober 2008)

So,
da ihr wirklich bemüht scheint mir zu helfen, möchte ich euch noch einige Eckdaten zu mir geben, um meine Situation besser einschätzen zu können.

Alter: 23
Größe: 184cm
Gewicht: 113kg
Statur: Muskolös und fettig ;-)
Beruf: Überwiegende Bürotätigkeit

Ich schätze meinen Kalorienverbrauch ohne Sport auf ca. 2800-3000kckal
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Oktober 2008)

Damit ihr euch das ganze Elend besser vorstellen könnt:
Ein Bild von der Ausfahrt am Mittwoch


----------



## bikerfreak (23. Oktober 2008)

Mausi wir packen das.

Wir ziehen das jetzt mit dem biken druch und dann kommt der Erfolg von selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Renn Maus,
nimmt Vollkornbrot statt Bröttchen. Nimm keinen Honig, wenn es schon Marmelade sein muß , dann welche mit Fructose statt raffiniertem Zucker. Schmier Dir Hütten-/Frischkäse aufs Brot und darauf die Hälfte Deiner jetzigen Marmeladenmenge. Oder Frischkäse mit Kräutern, gibt es als Würzmischung in der Dose.

Wozu brauchst Du ein zweites Frühstück? Wozu den zweiten Teller zum Abendbrot. Deinen 15 Minuten Sport haben gerade mal 200cal verbraucht.

Das ist wahrscheinlich Dein normaler Speiseplan mit dem Du Deine 113kg erreicht hast?

Im Kaffee sind Milch und Zucker drin? Dann versuch Dich mal an schwarzen Tee (mit Zitrone) und Milch (nimmt die Bitterkeit) ohne Zucker zu gewöhnen. Spart Dir wieder ein paar Kalorien. 

In den Joghurt oder Quark kannst Dir geschrottete Flohsamen oder Leinsamen kippen, die enthalten Schleimstoffe/Ballaststoffe. Das Zeug quillt auf, dann hast weniger Hunger. Fettarmen Joghurt meiden aber Creme-Joghurt muß es auch nicht sein.

Verwende Vollkornreis (gibt es auch parboiled in Kochbeuteln) keinen weißen Reis.

Kochst Du selber oder ist Du an der Kantine beim Imbiss oder Tiefkühlzeug?
Würden Rezepttips helfen?

Deinen Tagesbedarf schätze ich niedriger ein. Aber das kann man mit einem besseren Pulsmesser ganz gut rauskriegen, wenn Du den Brustgurt einfach mal 24 Stunden trägst und das Gerät Deine Kalorien mitzählen läßt. 

Kannst Du auch länger als 5km laufen? Wobei das bei Deinem Gewicht evt. nicht so gut ist, geht mir nur um Deinen Fitnesstand. 5km laufen und 1.30 Stunden MTB sind nämlich nicht viel. Was Dich jetzt nicht total entmutigen soll. 

Für 113kg magst Du fit sein. Aehhh , also ich finde Du siehst Deinen Status etwas zu positiv.

VG, Mudface


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
danke für deinen Beitrag.
Kann durchaus sein, dass ich meinen Status zuuu positiv sehe.
Aber ich bin nun mal ein sehr optimistischer, positiv denkender Mensch. 

Der Kaffee wird bei mir schwarz getrunken.
Mittags gibts Kantinenessen.
Abends koche ich immer selbst. Gerne und regelmäßig auch aus frischen Zutaten.
Ich hab noch ein Bündel Mören und 2 Zuchine im Kühlschrank, die morgen Abend verarbeitet werden wollen.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Marc B (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe in dieser Saison hier einen netten Kollegen kennengelernt, der durch das Biken von 120 kg auf 80 kg abgenommen hat - soll ich dir mal seine Mailadresse schicken, vielleicht kann er dir aufgrund seiner Erfahrungen gute Tipps geben 

P.S.: Käse überbacken ist natürlich nicht ideal


----------



## frichte1 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dein Problem gut verstehen. Fakt ist aber eins wenn du wirklich wissen willst was du an Kalorien zu dir nimmst dann wiege deine einzelnen Portionen ab und errechne deren Energiegehalt und am besten gleich noch die Zusammensetzung von KHs, Fett und Eiweiß. Da kannst du gut sehen was du tagsü+ber eingeworfen hast. Nach 3 oder 4 Woche hast du das im Griff und muss nicht mehr wiegen. 

Ich würde auch so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass dein täglicher Umsatz an Kalorien nicht höher als 2200 - 2500 liegt und deine letzten Tage eher kontraproduktiv sind. Allein deine 2 Brötchen inkl. Belag (grob überschlagen) schlagen schlagen schon mit 700kcal zu Buche. Das ist ein rund ein drittel deiner Tagesmenge.

Also Stift, Papier und Küchenwaage zur Hand und dann gehts los. Im übrigen ich kenne zwar eure kantine nicht, aber wenn du abnehmen willst dann lass die Finger von der Essensausgabe und geh zur Salattheke. Das ist die bessere und gesündere Variante 

Ich hab es bei mir selbst erlebt und ausgrechnet. 106kg bei 175 und Bürojob mit ergänzendem Training im Studio ... damals noch ohne biken - Tagesverbrauch 2200 kcal

Also keep on movin, das wird schon,

Frank

p.s. im Fett weg thread begrüßen wir dich herzlich gern


----------



## extracrispy (24. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> *Frühstück:*
> 2 weiße Brötchen jeweils mit Honig und Marmelade
> 
> *2. Frühstück:*
> ...


----------



## ThK (24. Oktober 2008)

Die Mengen sind bisher unverhältnismäßig hoch.
Aber das können andere hier besser darlegen... mit Fakten und so ;-)

Achja ... Ende Februar mit 105kg angefangen zu biken und durch bewussteres Kochen und viel Bewegung bisher auf 82kg runter.
Nur damit keiner schreit ich weiss nicht was ich "schreibe" ...


----------



## TTT (24. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erfahrung ist:
- Langfristig wirst Du nur Erfolg haben, wenn Du Deinen Lebens- (Ernährungs-)stil so umstellst, wie Du bereit bist ihn DAUERHAFT durchzuführen. Also lieber weniger krass für eine Diät, sondern lieber etwas gemäßigter aber für immer! Grundregeln helfen dabei wie z.B. Bier nur 2 am WE oder zu besonderen Anlässen. Fritierte Speisen nur zu besondern Anlässen aber nie in der Kantine,... Überlege Dir, was für Dich dauerhaft o.k. ist!
- Wirklich Abnehmen funktioniert bei mir nur mit härteren Trainingseinheiten. Hat den Effekt, in gleicher Zeit mehr Kalorien zu verbrennen und zudem den Körper fitter zu machen, damit er auch im Ruhezustand bereits einen höheren Grundumsatz hat. Deswegen ist auch Krafttraining durchaus sinnvoll.
- In langen Zeiträumen denken. Es darf bei Deinem Gewicht schon 2 oder 3 Jahre dauern, es wird Stagnation geben aber auch mal Phasen schnellen abnehmens... 

Mit diesen drei Grundregeln habe ich dieses Jahr meinen Idealzustand (69kg bei 1,78m) nach vielen Jahren endlich wieder erreicht!


----------



## tomtomba (24. Oktober 2008)

Also hier schreibt auch einer mit Erfahrung. 
Bin mittlerweile 40, und war mit 30 deutlich unfitter als ich heute bin. 
Größe = 178 
Gewicht aktuell = 79 kg. 
Lt. BMI Tabelle ist das zwar immer noch an der oberen Grenze, aber danach kann man nicht gehen. Ich laufe und bike viel, auch mal Wettkämpfe und da bin ich immer im ersten 1/4 tel der Teilnehmer. 
Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich 96 kg, habe also im Mittel knapp 20 kg abgenommen und halte dieses Gewicht jetzt im siebten Jahr. (und ich habe fast 2 Jahre gebraucht!!!!!) 
Das geht aber nur mit rigoroser Ernhährungumstellung. keine Currywurst, keine Pommes, nichts fritiertes,,,, viel Obst und Gemüse, Vollkornprodukte, abends auch mal nur einen kleinen Tomatensalat, usw... 
und vieeeeeeel Sport, gaaaaaanz viel Sport. 
Mir hat beim Abnehmen die Lauferei ganz viel gebracht. OK mit Deinem Gewicht solltest Du am Anfang vielleicht "walken" das sieht vielleicht blöd aus, aber es verbraucht auch 400 bis 500 kcal in der Stunde. 
Deine tägliche Kalorienbilanz scheint mir auch viel zu hoch. 
Versuch mal auf max 2000 kcal zu kommen. 
Was mir ganz extrem geholfen hat, daß mein bester Kumpel mich an Anfang begleitet hat, der hatte das gleiche Problem und wir sind gemeinsam laufen, radeln gegangen und danach dann auch gemeinsam gegessen. 
Such Dir einen Lauf/Walkingtreff, am Anfang eben walken und sobald Du unter 90 kg bist kannst Du auch laufen... Du bist erst 23 das geht ganz schnell. 
Wir haben bei uns in der Laufgruppe einen der ist Metzger und hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch weit über 100 kg bei knapp 180 cm. Heute wiegt er Anfang 70 kg und räumt hier bei den regionalen Laufevents einen Pokal nach dem anderen ab. 
Ich glaube Du mußt Dir noch etwas mehr über Ernährung anlesen. 
Aber das wid schon. 
Viel Glück 

Tom


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge.
Meine aktuelle Kost beträgt vom Umfang her bereits ca. 25% weniger,als ich ansonsten zu mir genommen habe. Demnach ist es für mich schon eine Umstellung.
Nichts desto trotz bin ich sehr froh über eure Hinweise, dass es sich noch immer um zu große Portionen handelt.
Ich denke ich habe da in den letzten Jahren den Blick für verloren.
Die Selbsteinschätzung kann einem da tatsächlich den Blick trüben....

Es freut mich euch aber heute mitteilen zu können, dass ich meine Ernährung weiter reduziert und umgestellt habe.
Ich freue mich schon darauf euch heute Abend den vollständigen Essensplan von heute präsentieren zu können.
Desweiteren werde ich versuchen noch 1,5 Std aufs Bike zu kommen.
Mehr wird aus zeitlichen Gründen heute nicht drin sein.

Vielen Dank.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
leider konnte ich heute keinen Sport machen, da ich noch im Haus was machen musste.
Gegessen habe ich heute folgendes:

Frühstück
Ein 5min Ei

2. Frühstück:
1 Brezel, 2 Äpfel

Mittagessen:
1 Portion Reis mit Lachs und Erbsen

Nachmittags:
1 Orange, 0,25l Milch

Abendessen:
2 Stücke Fisch, natur, 1/2 Eisbergsalat mit Mais und Essig/Öl Dressing

Ich denke heute war schon recht erfolgreich bzgl. des Essens. Was sagt ihr?
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (24. Oktober 2008)

Essen hört sich schon mal besser an als die letzten Tage. Und jetzt ist Wochenende, also Samstag und Sonntag raus mit dem Bike.

Wird schon

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Marc B (24. Oktober 2008)

Joa, das Gemüse kommt etwas kurz. Eisbergsalat klingt so, als wenn er nur aus Blättern besteht, oder was ist da noch so drin Für das Dressing empfehle ich Rapsöl. 
Deine Speisen beinhalten recht viel Cholesterin, was auch nicht ideal ist. Da gibt es gesündere Fette, die sehr wichtig sind (z-B. in Nüssen). Statt Milch oder anderen kalorienhaltigen Getränken bietet sich zum Abnehmen Wasser an. Wenn du es süß magst ist ein Fruchsaft (ohne Zuckerzusatz) okay, der bietet Vitamin C. Frisches Obst ist aber besser. Dabei ist Variation gefragt.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend,

heute war ein scheiß Tag....
Ich hatte nen Defekt am Bike und musste 10km schieben, da ich niemanden erreichen konnte 

*Gewicht:* 112kg

*Frühstück:*
2 Dinkel/Vollwertbrötchen mit Kräuterquark. 1 Hälfte mit Honig

*Mittag:*
1 Brötchen mit Kräuterquark, eine große Portion gedünstetes Mören/Zuchini Gemüse mit Kräutersalz

*Abendessen:*
15min vor dem Essen: Eine trockene Scheibe Vollkornbrot?!
2 selbstgemachte, zu große, türkische Pizzen 

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> ...musste 10km schieben...
> 
> *Gewicht:* 112kg




na also, geht doch! Laß das Rad weg und hol dir Nordic-Walking-Stöcke...

Jaja, die Süss-Fresserei und gleichzeitiger Mausschubser-Job, da hilft auch 2 x biken die Woche nix, sehe ich deutlich an mir selber.

Entweder steigerst du dein Bewegungspensum, oder versuchst vernünftiger zu futtern. Ersteres wären Alternativsportarten wie zB. Skigymnastik oder andere Hallensportarten, für letzteres hast du ja hier genug sinnvolle Ratschläge.
Vor 10 Jahren bin ich 3x die Woche in die Halle zum Sport und daneben noch 2-3x biken. Da war die tägliche Tafel Schokolade am Abend auch nicht so tragisch. Heute sieht das schon anders aus. Kein Sportverein mehr, biken max 2x die Woche, und die Tafel Schokolade kriegt abends evtl. auch noch Gesellschaft
Als Strafe hab ich dadurch rund 8kg zugenommen (in deinem Alter hatte ich 65kg, nun sinds 93). Aber so hab ich wenigstens nen Grund, am Berg zu den langsamen zu gehören. Im DH rollts dafür umso besser

Fazit: schön, daß du hier nach fast 3 JAhren wieder aktiv wirst, halte durch, das wird schon!


----------



## Bener (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo...
Mausi, ich steh hinter Dir! Toll, weiter so!!

Will meine aktuelle Gewichtsveränderung auch mal zum besten geben, allerdings nicht als Anregung.

Situation: Mit 28, nach erfolglosen Studiengängen mit viel Frust, dann ne Ausbildung abgeschlossen, Sport ja, aber unregelmäßig. ca. 1000 - 1500 km/a. Gewicht so um *85kg*. Für meine 1,75m "etwas" über meinem Ideal.

Dann Job bekommen. Viele Überstunden, viel Stress, seit etwa einem Jahr dabei. Nie Frühstück, außer wenn Spätschicht (1 mal pro Woche) und am WE.
Mittag auf Arbeit einen Asia Nudelsnack (Liebe ich, geht schnell und schmeckt, gesund geht aber anders).
Abends: ca. 2 Scheiben Brot mit dick (wirklich dick, also richtig dick) Butter und dazu Wurst. 2 Bier dazu.
Sonst gerne mal Schokolade, Pizza, und so weiter.
Am WE wird selbst gekocht, oft Gebratenes, Fett gibt Geschmack.
Rauchen seit 1,5 Jahren nichtmehr (Bin ich froh!)

Arbeitsweg wird zu 70% mit Rad zurück gelegt, sind aber nur 12-15 minuten/Strecke.
"Richtige" Touren (würde ich nicht Training nennen) von ca. 3 Std alle 2 Wochen.
Kondition aber recht gut, bin dieses Jahr zum Zweiten mal den Bodensee Radmarathon (RR) Silbertour 150 km (einmal rum ohne Unter- und Überlinger See) gefahren. 25er Schnitt. Bin zufrieden.

Tja, und jetzt?! *66kg*, Überarbeitet, oft gereizt, fühle mich körperlich aber einigermaßen fit.

So, das war meine Geschichte.

Bener


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir war die Arbeit ebenfalls der Auslöser für den Verlust meiner Fitness.
Aber bei mir schaut es etwas anders aus.

Erst Schule und jede Menge Zeit für Sport.

Dann ne Ausbildung, jeden Tag 8 Stunden in der Werkstatt und infolge dessen keine Lust mehr auf Sport gehabt. Dabei hab ich dann 30kg zugenommen

Danach Meisterschule und Betriebswirt. Da war ich einfach Bocklos trotz mangelnder Auslastung. Aber das Gewicht gehalten

Danach Anstellung als mitarbeitender Meister in ner Werkstattkette und durch Stress und Überstungen kein Bock auf große Lebenswandel. Aber wieder mit Ausdauersport angefangen

Seit 6 Monaten nun nen Job in der Automobilentwicklung.
Dort hab ich Gleitzeit, nen Job der mich erfüllt und mich sehr interessiert. UNd ich dadurch mit meinem Leben im Moment sehr zufrieden bin und ich somit Power und Lust für Sport und einen gesunden Lebenswandel habe.

Grüße,
Alex

@Enrgy,
Danke für deine Begrüßung. Du bist mir natürlich auch noch ein Begriff. Ja ich ´fühle mich wieder sehr wohl mit meinem Radsport und bin auch wieder sehr gerne hier.


Und grade diese letzte Phase im neuen Job lässt mich echt aufleben.


----------



## Mudface (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mäuschen,
ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, sondern nur überflogen. Hast Du eigentlich ein Ziel? Also z.B. den Winterpokal mit 90 kg beenden oder jeden mOnat 3kg abnehmen oder die Hausrunde bei gleichem Durschnittspuls 5 Minuten schneller fahren?

Was machst Du nachdem Winterpokal damit der Jojo-Effekt nicht kommt?

Übrigens futter nicht die größte Portion am Abend, da brauchst Du die Kalorien nicht mehr.

Wie sieht es mit Deinen Schlafgewohnheiten aus, geht's relemäßig zu spät ins Bett? Schläfst regelmäßig zu wenig. Evt. bist dafür sensibel d.h. dein Hormonspiegel begünstigt die Tendenz zum speckig sein.

Wenn Du abends keinen Bock auf Training hast, wie wäre es wenn Du Deinen Kaffe z.B. dahin verschiebst, als Belohung bzw. zum Aufputschen oder als Ritual um in Stimmung zu kommen.

Falls Du Motivation brauchst , les den Ultramarathon Man oder die Achilles Verse oder vom Junkie zum Ironman. Das Lesen macht nicht schlanker, aber dann hast einen geistigen Ansporn, Dich immer wieder aufzuraffen.

VG, Mudface


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
zunächst möchte ich auf eure Fragen eingehen.

- ein Ziel hatte ich mir bis jetzt nicht offiziell definiert. Aber eigentlich liegt es auf der Hand. Ich hatte mein Wohlfühlgewicht bei knapp 85kg und möchte dort wieder hin.

- meine Schlafgewohnheit unter der Woche schaut so aus: Ins Bett zwischen 23.00 und 24.00 Uhr und um 5.00 steh ich auf.
Am Wochenende gehe ich meist so gegen halb eins ins Bett und schlafe bis ca. 8.00 oder 9.00 Uhr.

Ich denke ich benötige stets strenge selbstkontrolle. Lass ich mir freien Lauf oder setzte mich nicht selbst unter Druck, dann klappt das nicht.
Wobei wir auch schon beim heutigen Tag wären, der so gegen 19.00 schlagartig umgeschlagen hat.

Frühstück 9.00 Uhr:
3 Scheiben Vollkornbrot, eins mit Putenwurst + Käse + Salatgurke
eins mit Räucherlachs und Salatgurke und eins mit Putenwurst und Salatgurke.

Sport 13.00 Uhr:
1,45 Std Biken.

Nachmittags 15.15 Uhr:
2 Äpfel, eine Orange, 3 Scheiben Chiabata mit Quarkaufstrich

Abends 19.00 Uhr:
Ein Glas Wein, 2 Portionen Spagetti mit Tomaten-Mandel Pesto, 3 Ciabatat Scheiben mit Mozarella drauf, 1,5 Schälchen Schockcreme als Nachtisch und 1 großes Stück Streuselkuchen.

Ich kann mir diese Völlerei nicht erklären, die heute Abend da stattgefunden hat. Aber ich werde das morgen mit einer besonders Kohlenhydrat- und Fettarmen Küche wieder ausgleichen.

Grüße vom über sich verärgerten Alex.


----------



## Renn Maus (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

so wie immer hat sich meine Vermutung bestätigt: Kontrolle ist alles 
Hier meine heutige Nahrungsaufnahme. SPort war nix, ich geh aber gleich noch nen Stündchen am Bike schrauben 

*Frühstück 05.30 Uhr:* 0,2l fettarme Milch, 95kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 09.00 Uhr:* eine grüne Paprika, roh, 40kcal

*Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr: *eine sehr kleine Portion Nudeln mit Mandel-Tomaten Pesto (selbst zubereitet aus ganz frischen Zutaten) 500 kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 16.00 Uhr:* 3 Äpfel, eine Orange, 2 Hand voll Weingummi 485kcal 

*Abendessen 18.30 Uhr: * 1 große Portion Nudeln, 800kcal
300g fettarmer Joguhrt mit Haferflocken, 200kcal + 1 Apfel 75kcal
0,2l fettarme Milch 95kcal

Macht in Summe: *2290 kcal *

Zum Thema fettarmer Joguhrt. Dieser enthält keinen extra Zucker. Alle Nährwerte sind bei normalem Joguhrt höher und beim fettarmen stehen keine Zutaten drauf. Demnach hat er m.E. einfach weniger Fett, weniger Kohlenhydrate, weniger Kalorien, weniger Nährwert. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (27. Oktober 2008)

hey sehe diesen Fred hier zum ersten mal und ich muss sagen HUT AB! Ich kann dir leider nur wenige Tipps geben zum Abnehmen, aber ich kann dir vll auch sagen wie ich mich ernähre (schon von Haus aus). Wenns dich intressiert oder du einfach noch weiter Ahnaltspunkte suchst >> PN mich einfach an; )


----------



## Ronja (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, Rennmaus, ich beobachte Deine Ess-Bilanzen jetzt schon eine Weile mit viel Interesse und ich denke daß die abendlichen Völlereien mit Kohlenhydratmangel am Tage zu tun haben.Ich stelle mir vor, ich würde so essen, wahrscheinlich wäre ich den ganzen Tag ungehalten und würde mich nach dem Abend sehnen um endlich rein zu hauen.
Mit den Kohlenhydraten kann unser Körper nichts anfangen als Energie draus zu gewinnen (und sei es in Form von Fett, das für schlechte Zeiten eingelagert wird) und Du nimmst die genau Abends zu Dir.
Ausserdem ist das Essen zu "Industrielle KH-lastig", damit meine ich KH die nur reine KH sind,  wie Nudeln, sogar zweimal am Tag, Haferflocken, wobei die schon fast wieder ok. sind, wegen Ballaststoffen, aber nach Nudeln nicht wirklich nötig, oder die sog. Vollkornbrötchen.
Wenn Du Gemüse isst, sind da letztendlich auch KH drin, aber schön verpackt in allerhand Ballaststoffe, mit Vitaminen und nicht zuletzt mit gut Wasser garniert. soll heißen Du wirst auch satt , aber es nicht reine Energie, die Du isst.

Diese KH-lastige  Esserei kann man sich nur schwer abgewöhnen, es ist nach meiner Erfahrung aber der Schlüssel zum Abnehmen.

Gruß Ronja


----------



## rboncube (27. Oktober 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hallo, Rennmaus, ich beobachte Deine Ess-Bilanzen jetzt schon eine Weile mit viel Interesse und ich denke daß die abendlichen Völlereien mit Kohlenhydratmangel am Tage zu tun haben.Ich stelle mir vor, ich würde so essen, wahrscheinlich wäre ich den ganzen Tag ungehalten und würde mich nach dem Abend sehnen um endlich rein zu hauen.
> Mit den Kohlenhydraten kann unser Körper nichts anfangen als Energie draus zu gewinnen (und sei es in Form von Fett, das für schlechte Zeiten eingelagert wird) und Du nimmst die genau Abends zu Dir.
> Ausserdem ist das Essen zu "Industrielle KH-lastig", damit meine ich KH die nur reine KH sind,  wie Nudeln, sogar zweimal am Tag, Haferflocken, wobei die schon fast wieder ok. sind, wegen Ballaststoffen, aber nach Nudeln nicht wirklich nötig, oder die sog. Vollkornbrötchen.
> Wenn Du Gemüse isst, sind da letztendlich auch KH drin, aber schön verpackt in allerhand Ballaststoffe, mit Vitaminen und nicht zuletzt mit gut Wasser garniert. soll heißen Du wirst auch satt , aber es nicht reine Energie, die Du isst.
> ...



Denke mal das Ronja da ziemlich ins Schwarze getroffen hat!
Habe da die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe zwar kein Übergewicht, wenn ich aber denoch mal ein paar Kilos verlieren möchte, vermeide ich auch diese "bösen" Kohlehydrate. Vor allem in der zweiten Tageshälfte versuche ich dann diese zu vermeiden. Dann gibts Abends nur Fisch,mageres Fleisch und Gemüse. Sogar "fette" Nüsse sind als Snack erlaubt. Bis Mittags ernähre ich mich normal, was aber nicht heißt das ich alles in mich reinfuttere. Je nach Trainingsdauer und Intensität gibts sogar ab und zu mal ein Stück Plunder oder Kuchen. Aber nie nach 16 Uhr. wie gesagt, bei mir haut das immer hin um schnell ein paar Kilos zu verlieren. 
Muss aber zugeben, das ich der Versuchung der schlechten KH auch leider alzuoft erliege aber für 3-4 Kg haut das immer hin. Du hast da einen längeren Weg vor dir, aber du schaffst das

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Renn Maus (27. Oktober 2008)

Ansich bin ich ja ein Verfechter der Gesamtkalorienbilanz.
Das die KH und fette am meisten reduziert werden müssen, um abzunehmen, ist mir bewusst. Schließlich liefern sie bei höchster Energiedichte leicht zu verwertende Power.
Aber jetzt mal unter uns ;-) Wenn ich dass Weingummi und die Portion Nudeln heute Abend weggelassen hätte, dann wäre das für einen nicht Eiweißlastigen Tag doch schon eine sehr gute Mischung gewesen, oder?!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Ronja (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi, Du hast sie aber nicht weggelassen!
In dem Link:
http://www.uni-saarland.de/student/fspharma/downloads/files/seminare/medchem/ws_02/07_11_02.pdf

 ist beschrieben, was Insulin so alles anstellt in unserem Körper, bes. Seite 7!
Unter anderem wandelt es nämlich Glukose in Fette um, soll heißen, wenn Du abends ein gutes Angebot an KH machst, kommt das Insulin und verschiebt das Ganze in die Zellen. Weil die aber nicht besseres damit anzufangen wissen, wird die Glukose, zu der die KH inzwischen geworden sind , in Fett umgewandelt.
Wenn Du die KH mittags isst, hast Du noch eine Chance sie per Bewegung als das zu gebrauchen, was sie sind, nämlich Energie.

Gruß! Ronja


----------



## sekt88 (28. Oktober 2008)

98 auf 112 kg in 5 Jahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja?! Warum nicht?!


----------



## sekt88 (28. Oktober 2008)

Kein Wunder!  Du isst zu viel KH, zu viel aus getriede, viel zu wenig FETT und viel zu wenig Eiwieß. 

Kein getreide produkte
Nur Gemuse, Obst, Nusse, Fleisch, Fisch.

50% Fett
30% Eiweiss
20% KH.

Ich konnte nicht 3 Jahre nach lesen aber ich vermute es geht hier um Fett abnehmen oder?


----------



## Delgado (28. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal der Schweinehund, den es zu bekämpfen gilt:


----------



## Renn Maus (28. Oktober 2008)

@sekt88:
Ist es dein Ernst, dass ich zum abnehmen 50% meiner Energie in Fett zu mir nehmen soll?
Ich halte dies nicht für sehr zielführend, da Fett eine sehr hohe Energiedichte hat und ich so subjektiv sehr wenig am Tag essen würde, was wiederum den Hunger steigert...

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## frichte1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Das ist so nicht richtig Alex. Aber wenn wir hier jetzt wieder in die Diskussion ausarten was besser ist Fett oder KHs hauen wir uns wieder gegenseitig die Köpfe ein.

Nur soviel dazu lies den Link Ronja und dann weißt du was Insulin mit deinem Körper anstellt. U. A. senkt es den Blutzuckerspiegel drastisch was nach einer KH reichen Mahlzeit durchaus dazu führt dass du in kürzester Zeit wieder hunger bekommst weil dein Blutzuckerspiegel so im Keller ist und dein Hirn sagt "GIB MIR MEHR". Teufelskreis.

Klar hat Fett eine hohe Energiedichte nur muss dein Körper erstmal das Fett aufspalten um es verwerten zu können und das verbraucht wiederum Energie. Das ist wirklich ein schwieriges Thema. Google einfach mal nach den verschiedenen Varianten von LowCarb und LowFat. Beide erziehlen Erfolge und beide sind nicht unbedingt einfach einzuhalten und erfordern Disziplin.

Die schnellsten Erfolge erzielt man bewiesenermaßen mit LowCarb, aber nach 1-2 Jahren kommen die Leute mit LowFett auch dort an. Somit ist beides Zielführend. Das eine vielleicht etwas schneller als das andere. Was davon dein Weg sein kann musst du selber rausfinden, aber das klappt nur mit Fachliteratur und Versuchen an dir selbst  Naja und was du als gesund ansiehst musst auch du für dich wissen.

Also mach dich schlau ... btw ich hab einige Bücher gelesen und "Selbstversuche" durchgeführt um meine (nach meiner Ansicht für mich ideale) Ernährungsweise zu finden


----------



## sekt88 (28. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @sekt88:
> Ist es dein Ernst, dass ich zum abnehmen 50% meiner Energie in Fett zu mir nehmen soll?
> Ich halte dies nicht für sehr zielführend, da Fett eine sehr hohe Energiedichte hat und ich so subjektiv sehr wenig am Tag essen würde, was wiederum den Hunger steigert...
> 
> ...



Dann vertehst du den Korper nicht. 

Wenig essen macht ja auch kein sinn. 

Ich gewinne wenigstens 50% meine Energie aus Fett. Egal ob ich sitzte oder im Training.


----------



## StefanT (28. Oktober 2008)

Servus Alex,
ich kann mich super in dich versetzen, ich habe mehr oder weniger die gleiche Karriere wie du durchgemacht. Mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass ich ein bisschen extremer bin als du. 
Ich habe deinen Thread nur bruchstückartig nachgelesen, aber mir scheint, du machst genau die gleichen Fehler, die ich Jahre lang gemacht habe. 
Nachdem ich nun endlich den Weg aus der Mühle gefunden habe, kann ich dir vielleicht eine kleine Hilfestellung geben um endlich wieder Pfunde abzubauen.

Die wichtigste Erkenntnis: Eigentlich weiß man wie es richtig geht, man weigert sich nur, sich das mal bewusst zu machen und seine eigenen Regeln daraus zu basteln.
Un dann natürlich das, was man eh ständig hört, wo irgendwelche selbsternannten Profis irgendwelche Bruchstücke der Ernährungsmedizin zum Gesetz erklären.
Mal grob zusammengefasst, meine persönlichen Erkenntisse:
- Jede Diät, egal wie sie heißt, ist Mi**. Egal ob nun Low-Carb oder Low-Fat oder Brigitte oder Atkins oder sonstwas.
Egal was sonstwer schreibt: Du willst *dauerhaft* ein vernünftiges Gewicht und nicht nur für ein paar Wochen. Also musst du dich auch dauerhaft bedarfsgerecht ernähren und nicht nur ein paar Wochen / Monate lang.
- Die Quelle des Übergewichts liegt in unseren Gewohnheiten. Sie sind über Jahrzehnte antrainiert und können nur schwer in wenigen Wochen abgelegt werden. Das ist ein langwieriger Lernprozess zu dem man bereit sein muss.

Das war's eigentlich auch schon.  Wenn man die beiden Erkenntnisse gemacht hat und dazu bereit ist, sich auf eine lange Lernphase einzulassen und nicht von heute auf Morgen Gewicht zu verlieren kann es auch schon losgehen.

Dein einziges echtes Ziel: Der Kalorienverbrauch des Tages muss höher, minimal genauso hoch sein, wie die Kalorienzufuhr. Ich bin mir sicher, das ist dir eigentlich eh klar.
Zum Abnehmen empfiehlt es sich, sich auszurechnen, was man in etwa an Kalorienverbrauch haben wird, wenn man sein Zielgewicht hat und dem aktuellen Verbrauch. Im Normalfall sollte man dann seine Kalorienaufnahme nach dem zukünftigen Bedarf richten, einmal, manchmal zweimal die Woche sollte der Verbrauch zumindest dem aktuellen Grundverbrauch entsprechen. Ganz einfach um sich und seinen Körper über die Monate an das zukünftige Essverhalten zu gewöhnen. 
Man muss sich dabei auch selbst beobachten und kennen lernen. Oft liest man z.B. man soll fünf Mahlzeiten pro Tag essen. Für mich vollkommener Schwachsinn. Wenn ich was esse, muss ich hinterher satt sein. Das Gefühl "ich bin satt" stellt sich bei mir nach ca. 10 bis 15 Minuten ein. In der Zeit nehme ich locker 500 meist noch ein paar mehr Kalorien zu mir. Mache ich das fünfmal täglich esse ich mindestens 2500kcal, bei drei Mahlzeiten sinds halt nur 1500kcal. Aber nach sehr kurzer Gewöhnungsphase und wirklich regelmäßigen Essenszeiten (+/- eine Stunde) war bei mir Hunger kein Problem mehr. Heute kann ich mir problemlos eine große Portion auf den Teller legen, ich krieg sie nicht runter. Nach 15 Minuten ist Ende. Dreimal täglich und gut.
Wie das bei dir ist, musst du selbst raus bekommen. Schreib einfach auf was du isst und wie oft und überleg dir immer warum du isst. Jedesmal wenn es echter Hunger ist (einfach ein Glas Wasser trinken und 15 Minuten abwarten. Knurrt der Magen immer noch, ist es wohl Hunger), vermerken. So wirst du schnell drauf kommen, wie oft dein Körper wirklich was zu Essen braucht und wann du nur aus der Situation heraus (bei mir früher häufig: in der Umgebung wird gegessen) isst.

Was solltest du Essen? Binsenweisheit: ausgewogen.  Dem Körper ist in der Gesamtbilanz vollkommen egal, woher die Kalorien kommen, dem ist wichtig, dass die Vitamine, Mineralien und was weiß ich noch Nährstoffe die er braucht in dem was du isst enthalten sind. Macht man sich dann mal Gedanken, wie man das am Besten schafft kommt man ziemlich schnell auf das, was viele Quellen als gesunde Ernährung bezeichnen:
- Hauptgetränk: Wasser. (Viele nehmen nur wegen der Getränke zu)
- Viel Obst, Gemüse & Salat
- Kartoffeln, Reis, Nudeln usw. => Kohlenhydratlieferanten 
- Milchprodukte
- Fisch
- mageres Fleisch, bevorzugt Hähnchenbrust, Pute, mageres Rindfleisch oder Schweinefleisch
- Bei Fetten auf hochwertige Fette achten (keine gehärteten Pflanzenfette) 
Ich für meinen Teil esse sehr viel Obst, Gemüse & Salat. Das stellt die Basis meines Essen dar. Dazu gibt es dann Fisch oder Fleisch (ich werde nie zum Vegetarier und esse eigentlich zu viel von dem Zeug) und um die Kalorien aufzufüllen Kohlenhydrate. Fett ist, auch wenn ich darauf achte sparsam damit zu sein eigentlich immer genug im Essen. Sei es von der Salatsauce, vom Anbraten des Fleisches oder sonst woher.
Wichtig bleibt oben schon geschriebenes: Negative Kalorienbilanz regelmäßig essen, sich satt essen und auf den Körper hören. 

Welches Problem taucht normalerweise auf, wenn man anfängt weniger zu Essen? Der Körper baut ab. Das kennen wir alle. Die meisten meinen, wenn sie dann ein paar Kilo runter haben, sie hätten Fett abgenommen, meist ist es jedoch so, dass man nicht Fett sondern Wasser und Muskelmasse abnimmt. Unerfreulich, da man damit seinen gesamten Kalorienverbrauch nach unten drückt, noch weniger Essen muss, der Kalorienverbrauch weiter sinkt, man noch... Kennst du ja. 
Dagegen gibt es nur ein Mittel: Training. Da kann man sich noch so lange winden, der Motor der die Kalorien verbrennt ist dein Muskulatur. Einfache Regel: mehr Muskeln brauchen mehr Stoff. Meine Konsequenz: Ich habe mein Training von reinem Cardiotraining (Biken, Ergo usw. Stichwort: Fettverbrennungspuls, wie ich heute weiß: Schwachs***) auf Krafttraining + Cardiotraining umgestellt. Problem: Hoher Zeitbedarf. 
Dabei ist es wichtig, Krafttraining und Cardio zu trennen. Auch hier gilt wiedermal: Auf den Köper hören. Nach den Trainingsregeln die man allgemein liest, trainiere ich eher zu viel als zu wenig, aber bis jetzt spricht mein Körper super darauf an. Tut er das nicht mehr wird es Zeit das Training umzustellen. In guten Fitnessstudios gibt es gute Trainer die dir da weiterhelfen können.
Ich trainiere zur Zeit nach einem selbst ausgekasperten Plan:
- Zwei Tage Krafttraining. Ganzer Körper, je Muskelgruppe drei bis fünf Übungen à 3 Sätze und 15 Wiederholungen. Das ganze in einem Tempo, dass der Puls immer über 110 liegt. Ich kann nicht begründen warum, aber das Training ist so für mich deutlich intensiver als in der eigentlich empfohlenen Variante. 
- Am dritten Tag eine Runde mit dem Bike. Strecke hügelig, Straßen und Waldwege man muss es laufen lassen können, Distanz um 50km. 
- Dann wieder zwei Tage Krafttraining.
- Bikerunde
- Bikerunde
Dann wieder von Vorne. Sobald ich merke, dass ich mich ein bisschen müde oder angestrengt fühle lege ich einen außerplanmäßigen Tag mit einem Stündchen gemütlichem Ergometertraining ein. 
Einziger Verzicht, damit ich neben regulärer Arbeit auf mein Trainingspensum komme: Was war "Fernsehen" gleich nochmal. 

Vorteil: Es funktioniert. Neben 25kg Gewicht die ich in den letzten Monaten abgebaut habe, habe ich ca. 8kg Muskelmasse zugelegt. Heißt, ich schleppe so ca. 20kg weniger Fett mit mir rum. 

Ganz schöner Roman geworden... Und trotzdem wird wohl für dich nicht wirklich neues drin stehen. Aber vielleicht hilft es ja trotzdem ein bisschen weiter... 
Ich drück dir die Daumen!

Ciao,
Stefan


----------



## sekt88 (28. Oktober 2008)

StefanT schrieb:


> - Hauptgetränk: Wasser. (Viele nehmen nur wegen der Getränke zu)
> - Viel Obst, Gemüse & Salat
> - Kartoffeln, Reis, Nudeln usw. => Kohlenhydratlieferanten
> - Milchprodukte
> ...




1. Obst, Gemüse & Salat  => Das Wasser aus Obst, Gemüse & Salat gilt auch ----->Man muß nicht 3 liter reines Wasser am Tag trinken. Wenn man viel Obst, Gemüse & Salat isst, wird man so wie so wenig durst haben.

2. Kartoffeln, Reis, Nudeln usw. => Kohlenhydratlieferanten sind DIE LETZEN WAHL!

Obst, Gemüse & Salat  => Kohlenhydratlieferanten die ERSTEN WAHL


Kartoffeln, Reis, Nudeln als Kohlenhydratlieferanten sind sinnvoll NUR NACH HARTES TRAINING ODER WETTKAMPF. 

Tagsüber zieht den Korper die meisten energie aus FETT! und damit ist KH reiches essen sinnlos. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StefanT (28. Oktober 2008)

Servus sekt88,

Die richtige Getränkemenge ist leicht festzustellen: Urin klar, genug Getrunken. 

Mit den meisten Gemüsen wirst du dir schwer tun Kalorien gut zu machen. Wer sich wirklich überwiegen von Obst, Salat und Gemüse & mageren Fisch & Fleisch ernährt, wird schnell feststellen, dass man sich schwer tut, über 1200kcal am Tag zu sich zu nehmen. 
Deshalb sind die kohlenhydratreichen Nahrungsmittel wichtig. Nicht nur, weil sie als Energielieferanten gebraucht werden, sondern auch für das langanhaltende Sättigungsgefühl.
Und nochmal: Dem Körper ist es wirklich vollkommen egal, woher die Kalorien kommen, Hauptsache es sind genug aber nicht zu viele.
Schau dir mal diesen Artikel zur Fettverbrennung an.

Ciao,
Stefan


----------



## sekt88 (28. Oktober 2008)

StefanT schrieb:


> Servus sekt88,
> 
> Die richtige Getränkemenge ist leicht festzustellen: Urin klar, genug Getrunken.
> 
> ...



Ich habe gar kein probleme meine 2500-3000 Kalorien( 50/30/20% (Fett:eiweiß:KH)) zu Erreichen.

Liese mal bitte nochmal durch. Ausser direkt bevor und danach heftig körper akivität braucht dern Korper wenig KH. !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich kenne moosburger. Bin übrigens auch Dr. ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (28. Oktober 2008)

So liebe Glaubensgemeinde,

hier mein Resumé des Tages.

Frühstück 05.30 Uhr: 0,2l fettarme Milch, 95kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit 8.30 Uhr: 1 Paprika rot, 2 Äpfel, 190kcal

Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr: 250g verzehrfertige Nudeln vom Vortag  , ca. 500kcal

Nachmittags 14.30 Uhr: 1 Apfel, eine Orange, 120kcal

Abendessen 17.30 Uhr: 250g fettarmer Joguhrt mit Haferflocken 180kcal 
1 Brötchen mit Käse und Schinken 450kcal
Ein Salat mit Essig-Öl Dressing 200kcal

Sport: 18.00 Uhr: 28min, 5,5km Joggen

In Summe habe ich an diesem Tag also 1.735kcal. Jetzt in diesem Moment verspüre ich einen spürbaren Hunger oder Appetit. Ich werde allerdings ein Glas Wasser trinken und ins Bett gehen.

@Stefan T:
Vielen Dank für den langen Aufsatz. Ich gehe mit dir 100% überein.
ich habe in meiner Jugend bereits einmal insgesamt 30kg abgenommen und kenne ein wenig die Verhaltensweise meines Körpers.
Allerdings habe ich diese Selbstkontrolle und das wache Auge in den letzten Jahren vollkommen verloren :-(

@sekt88
Auch dir vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen, aber mir erscheint Stefans Ansatz auf Dauer gesehen als der gesündere. Aber du kannst mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
PS: In was hast du deinen Doktor gemacht? Im medizinischen Bereich? In welchem Fachgebiet?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## sekt88 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Dr.rer. nat Biol. 

Glauben ist nicht Wissen. Du Glaubst-Ich Weiss.


My results speak for them self-SuFu meine Beitrage.


----------



## Renn Maus (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sekt 88,

hab mir grad auch mal deine HP angeschaut. Repsekt.
Mir war nicht bewusst, dass du ebenfalls "soviel" abgenommen hast.
Meine aktuelle Statur entspricht deiner vor dem Abnehmen.

Um etwas klarzustellen. Ich gehe insofern mit dir konform, dass Kohlenhydrate ein sehr energiereiches Nahrungsmittel sind, dass noch dazu vom Körper sehr leicht aufgenommen und verarbeitet werden kann.
Daher sollte man KH zum abnehmen reduzieren.

Aber:
Wie erklärst du dir das Fett nicht einen ähnlichen Effekt haben soll wie die KH?
Denn die Eigenschaften: leicht zu verarbeiten und sehr energiereich treffen auch auf Fett zu.
Klar gibt es wiederum Fette die besser und weniger gut vom Körper aufzunehmen sind, aber grundsätzlich spräche doch alles für eine, eben aufgrund der Eigenschaften, eine sowohl KH, als auch Fettarme Ernährung

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## sekt88 (29. Oktober 2008)

(Sorry-Deutsche ist nicht meine Muttrsprache)

Fett wird SEHR SCHWER als Fett abgespeichert! 

Bei einen Iso- oder Hypokaloric Tagespensum, wird Fett Gebrannt und nicht gespeichert.

Bein einen Hyperkaloric Tagespensum, wird alles, mehr oder weniger als FETT gespeichert, nur Fett ist physiologisch/biochemisch gesehen SCHWER für den Körper zu speichern. In diesem Fall, wird Fett überwiegend gebrannt und meist die aus KH und Eiweiss abgespeichert!!!!!!!!!

Aus der Natur, beim Iso- oder hyperkaloric Tagespensum  ist der Körper OPTIMAL vorbereitet Fett als Energie zu nutzen. 

Fettarm ist Sinnlos, gefährlich und kontraproduktiv, weil aus Fett ( un-, einfach-, uund mehrfachgesättigten) wird viele lebenswichtig Hormonen hergestellt, denn Zellwänden gestartkt und die Nerven geschutzt.


----------



## EagleFlight (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Renn Maus,

gerade entdeckt, Wahnsinn, ein 5 Jahre Mega-Thead! 

Cool dass du trotzdem dran bleibst. 

Ich habe nebenan im rennradforum gerade auch so einen Thread am Laufen, gestartet am 23.08.2008:

12 kg in 18 Wochen bis Ende 2008, schaut mal vorbei wenn ihr mögt.

Aktueller Stand:






Wie ich sehe werden dir hier ja alle sinnvollen und sinnlosen Tipps wild durcheinander serviert - wie soll man da unterscheiden!

Mit der Theorie von Sport und Ernährung habe ich mich ausführlich aus den 

Publikationen von Dr. Moosburger 

beschäftigt, und nach meiner Erfahrung hat es Hand und Fuß was er schreibt, zum Beispiel die Artikel über Gesunde Ernährung, Fettverbrennung usw.  Insofern habe ich da meine festen Meinungen.

Ich halte zum Beispiel nichts von
- Fettverbrennungspuls
- jeglichen Diäten (Glyx- und was weiß ich was)
- Low Carb / Atkins usw. Methoden
- Verboten was man auf keinen Fall essen darf (Gesamtmenge zählt)
- Hungern
- dem Verbot abends zu essen (im Extremfall esse ich auch mal NUR abends)
- unnötigen Supplementen (ok, bei viel Training greife ich auch mal zu Proteinshakes)
- Gesundheitsaposteln, Körnerfressern und völligem Alkoholverbot 

Stattdessen bin ich Anhänger 
- des Steigerns sportlicher Leistungen als Anreiz, mit Dokumentation
- der Energiebilanz
- des Nachbrenneffekts
- gesunder Ernährung mit 20% Kalorien aus Protein, min. 50% KH, max. 30% Fett (besser noch weniger)
- des Studiums von Nährwerttabellen, nur um ein Gefühl dafür bekommen
- des Ausfallenlassens von Mahlzeiten wenn ich keinen Hunger habe
- Spaß beim Sport und bei der Ernährung

So nach dem ersten Überfliegen deiner Berichte kam mir allerdings der Gedanke, dass du insgesamt schon etwas weniger essen müßtest.  Ist auch Gewöhnungssache.

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei diesem Anlauf!


----------



## sekt88 (29. Oktober 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Hallo Renn Maus,
> 
> Ich halte zum Beispiel nichts von
> 
> - Low Carb / Atkins usw. Methoden



Ich gratuliere dir dein Erfolg!

Low Carb und Atkins methoden sind aber WISSENSCHAFTLICH bestätigt als 
effektiver ernährungs Protokolen.


----------



## Ronja (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich muß Sekt88 hier voll zustimmen, Fette sind Bausteine des Körpers die teilweise nicht selbst hergestellt werden, die essentiellen Fettsäuren nämlich.
 Kohlenhydrate kannst Du 350-500g speichern dann ist der Tank voll, ich meine die Speicherung als Glykogen in Leber und Muskulatur.
Wohin dann mit den überzähligen KH? In die Fettzellen als Fett natürlich.
Gruß Ronja


----------



## Weasel_ (29. Oktober 2008)

@EagleFlight: Das ist in etwa die Einstellung, die ich auch habe; das ganze hat mir in etwa 25 kg gebracht.

Low-Carb mag zwar effektiv sein, aber ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist, wenn man dazu auch noch seine körperliche Leistung durch (mehr oder weniger) intensives Training steigern will?

Das wichtigste ist eben, dass man seinen Kalorienhaushalt im Griff hat. Wie man das jetzt nun erreicht ist sehr stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig. Deswegen kann man hier tausende Tipps geben, wie es im Endeffekt funktioniert muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Renn Maus (29. Oktober 2008)

So Leute,
vielen Dank für die angeregte Diskussion.....
Heute liefs mal wieder spitze.

Gewicht heute Morgen: 111,0kg

*Frühstück, 5.30 Uhr:* 0,2l Milch, 95kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 8.30 Uhr:* 1 Paprika roh, grün, 40kcal und eine Brezel, 150kcal

*Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr:* 190g verzehrfertige Nudeln von Sonntag, 350kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 16.00 Uhr:* 2 Äpfel, 1 Orange, 210kcal

Sport: 35min, 6km joggen

*Abendessen 20.00 Uhr*:Salat mit Mais und 2 Stücke gebratener Fisch: 700kcal
0,15l Milch mit Haferflocken 150kcal

Macht in Summe 1.695kcal an einem Sporttag. Also ein erfolgreicher Diättag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (29. Oktober 2008)

für die Statistik.. und auch für die Aussichten wann Ziel erreicht. ein nettes EXCEL Sheet. Einfach seine Daten eintragen


----------



## EagleFlight (29. Oktober 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dir dein Erfolg!


Danke!



Ronja schrieb:


> Fette sind Bausteine des Körpers die teilweise nicht selbst hergestellt werden, die essentiellen Fettsäuren nämlich.


Das stimmt, es geht um die ungesättigten Fettsäuren, aber dazu reichen wenige Gramm pro Tag, am Besten in Verbindung mit der Aufnahme von Vitaminen (daher das Öl am Salat!).



Ronja schrieb:


> Kohlenhydrate kannst Du 350-500g speichern dann ist der Tank voll, ich meine die Speicherung als Glykogen in Leber und Muskulatur.
> Wohin dann mit den überzähligen KH? In die Fettzellen als Fett natürlich.


Wozu denn speichern?  Im Idealfall konsumiert man Kalorien hauptsächlich nicht zum speichern sondern um sie zu verbrauchen, und dazu sind Kohlenhydrate der normale Energieträger.  

Natürlich wird man immer auch ein paar Kalorien in Fett speichern um sie erst bei Bedarf / Mangel zu verbrauchen, aber da aus überschüssigen KHs immer Fett hergestellt werden kann, kann man daraus keinen extra Fettbedarf ableiten.

Fett hat aber das Problem einer sehr hohen Energiedichte, man nimmt beim Konsum von Fett aus wenig Substanz viele Kalorien auf, und daher kommt das Übergewicht.



Weasel_ schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist eben, dass man seinen Kalorienhaushalt im Griff hat. Wie man das jetzt nun erreicht ist sehr stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig. Deswegen kann man hier tausende Tipps geben, wie es im Endeffekt funktioniert muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


Stimmt!

*@Renn Maus

Guter Tag!*


----------



## tombrider (29. Oktober 2008)

Wo Dr. Moosburger auf jeden Fall Unrecht hat: Er sagt, daß man durch den Sport an sich weniger abnimmt als durch die nach dem Sport vorhandenen Muskeln. Nun verbrennt man unter Vollast so zwischen 1000 und 1200 Kcal pro Stunde, wenn man trainiert ist. Auf meinem Transalp (morgens 3-4 Stunden, nachmittags 2-3 Stunden, abends ca. 2 Stunden) kamen wir dann so etwa auf 8000 kcal pro Tag, was trotz einer Aufnahme von 5000 (!) pro Tag zu einem Verlust von ca. 500 gramm Fett pro Tag (und dem Aufbau von noch ein paar Muskeln) führte. Ich habe auf diese Art auf mehreren Touren 5-7 Kilo abgenommen. 
Wer das Gewicht danach halten will, sollte allerdings zu Hause nicht noch ein paar Tage bei den 5000 bleiben, sonst ist es auch schnell wieder drauf.


----------



## EagleFlight (29. Oktober 2008)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wo Dr. Moosburger auf jeden Fall Unrecht hat: Er sagt, daß man durch den Sport an sich weniger abnimmt als durch die nach dem Sport vorhandenen Muskeln.


Dann zeige mir mal bitte, wo er das so gesagt haben soll.


----------



## tombrider (29. Oktober 2008)

"Das bisschen Fett, das während eines Trainings abgebaut wird, ist nicht von Bedeutung, wenn es um eine angestrebte Reduktion des Körperfettanteils geht."

Die Frage ist natürlich, was er unter "Training" versteht.


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

tombrider schrieb:


> "Das bisschen Fett, das während eines Trainings abgebaut wird, ist nicht von Bedeutung, wenn es um eine angestrebte Reduktion des Körperfettanteils geht."



Du hast hier einen Satz aus folgendem Zusammenhang eines Interviews gerissen:



> KiloCoach:
> Aber auch Sie sprechen ja von Fettstoffwechseltraining? Da gibt es offenbar doch etwas, was sozusagen hochreguliert, trainiert oder induziert werden kann?
> 
> Dr. Moosburger:
> Natürlich. Das sog. Fettstoffwechseltraining dient der Ökonomisierung der muskulären Energiebereitstellung unter Belastung, indem die arbeitende Muskulatur lernt, mehr Fettsäuren zur Energiegewinnung heranzuziehen. Dadurch kann der wertvolle, da limitierte muskuläre Glykogenspeicher geschont werden, sprich, er wird langsamer aufgebraucht, weil der arbeitende Muskel pro Zeiteinheit weniger Glukose verbrennt. Das Fettstoffwechseltraining ist somit die Grundlage der Langzeitausdauerfähigkeit, die im Marathonlauf, Triathlon und Radrennsport gebraucht wird. Mit einem Training zum Körperfettabbau, wie es immer wieder in Fitnessstudios und Laienmedien vermittelt wird, hat ein Fettstoffwechseltraining grundsätzlich nichts zu tun. Das bisschen Fett, das während eines Trainings abgebaut wird, ist nicht von Bedeutung, wenn es um eine angestrebte Reduktion des Körperfettanteils geht. Für ein Abspecken ist einzig und allein eine negative Energiebilanz das entscheidende Kriterium, und diese ist ein überdauernder Prozess und nicht auf den Zeitraum eines Trainings beschränkt.





tombrider schrieb:


> Die Frage ist natürlich, was er unter "Training" versteht.


Wenn du es im Zusammenhang liest, dann beantwortet sich die Frage:





> Training zum Körperfettabbau, wie es immer wieder in Fitnessstudios und Laienmedien vermittelt wird



Im Übrigen steht hier kein Wort von dem was du oben behauptet hast:


> Wo Dr. Moosburger auf jeden Fall Unrecht hat: Er sagt, daß man durch den Sport an sich weniger abnimmt als durch die nach dem Sport vorhandenen Muskeln.


Dies hat er so also wohl nicht behauptet.

Und mit was hat er nun also konkret Unrecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (30. Oktober 2008)

Ohne jemanden den Mut nehmen zu wollen, aber der Anteil von Sport am Kalorienverbrauch wird meistens ziemlich überschätzt. Zudem kommt, daß der Körper bei dauerhafter kalorischer Unterversorgung -egal ob euch Diät oder durch vermehrten Sport- lernt, effizienter zu wirtschaften. D.h. mit der Zeit ist eine anfängliche kalorische Unterversorgung keine mehr, was dann der eigentliche Grund für den JoJo Effekt ist. 

Der Mehrverbrauch von Muskelmasse im Vergleich zu Fettzellen wird ebenfalls hoffnungslos überschätzt. Tatsächlich ist der Mehrverbrauch in der Praxis vernächlässigbar.

Der öfter gehörte/gelesene Rat, viel Obst zu essen, ist ebenfalls nicht für alle sinnvoll. Es gibt Studien, die zeigen, daß Fructose den Fettabbau sehr effektiv hemmt.

Ähnlich sorglos wird empfohlen, die Nahrung möglichst viel mit unverdaulichen Ballaststoffen anzureichern. Auch hier gibt es Studien und ziemlich überzeugende Ergebnisse aus Tierversuchen, die zeigen, daß die Ballaststoffe nicht für alle so unverdaulich sind, wie man meint. Viele Übergewichtige scheinen eine Darmflora zu haben, die in der Lage ist, die vermeintlich "unverdaulichen" Ballaststoffe zumindest teilweise aufzuschließen und zu verwerten. Aus ballaststoffreichen Nahrungsmitteln können so wahre Kalorienbomben werden.

Wie oben schon jemand sagte, gibt es kein allgemeines Rezept zur Gewichtsabnahme. Jeder muß viel selbst experimentieren und schauen, was für einen selbst der beste Weg ist. Wer genetisch in dieser Beziehung "benachteiligt" ist, wird u.U. um einen lebenslangen Verzicht und so manche hungrige Nacht nicht herumkommen - die Betroffenen müssen  wohl damit zu leben lernen, wie mit einer chronischen Krankheit. Daß das oft frustrierend und in vielen Fällen erfolglos ist, zeigt schon die Statistik, die ausweist, daß eine dauerhafte Gewichtsabnahme schwerer zu erreichen ist, als von einer Drogenabhängigkeit loszukommen.


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ohne jemanden den Mut nehmen zu wollen, aber der Anteil von Sport am Kalorienverbrauch wird meistens ziemlich überschätzt.


Naja, Prio 1 ist kontrolliertes Essen und Trinken, Prio 2 ist Sport.  Aber Sport hat durchaus einen Effekt.




Carcassonne schrieb:


> Zudem kommt, daß der Körper bei dauerhafter kalorischer Unterversorgung -egal ob euch Diät oder durch vermehrten Sport- lernt, effizienter zu wirtschaften. D.h. mit der Zeit ist eine anfängliche kalorische Unterversorgung keine mehr, was dann der eigentliche Grund für den JoJo Effekt ist.


Am Energieerhaltungssatz führt dennoch kein Weg vorbei.



Carcassonne schrieb:


> Der Mehrverbrauch von Muskelmasse im Vergleich zu Fettzellen wird ebenfalls hoffnungslos überschätzt. Tatsächlich ist der Mehrverbrauch in der Praxis vernächlässigbar.


In Ruhe ist es tatsächlich nicht sehr viel: 30 kcal / kg Muskelmasse / Tag.  Aber: Mit dicken Muskeln kann man effizient und lange Sport machen und tatsächlich auch mal was wegbrennen.



Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ähnlich sorglos wird empfohlen, die Nahrung möglichst viel mit unverdaulichen Ballaststoffen anzureichern. Auch hier gibt es Studien und ziemlich überzeugende Ergebnisse aus Tierversuchen, die zeigen, daß die Ballaststoffe nicht für alle so unverdaulich sind, wie man meint. Viele Übergewichtige scheinen eine Darmflora zu haben, die in der Lage ist, die vermeintlich "unverdaulichen" Ballaststoffe zumindest teilweise aufzuschließen und zu verwerten. Aus ballaststoffreichen Nahrungsmitteln können so wahre Kalorienbomben werden.


Interessanter Aspekt - höre ich zum ersten Mal.



Carcassonne schrieb:


> Wer genetisch in dieser Beziehung "benachteiligt" ist, wird u.U. um einen lebenslangen Verzicht und so manche hungrige Nacht nicht herumkommen


Abends esse ich immer, tagsüber macht es mir nichts aus, darauf zu verzicheten.


----------



## Weasel_ (30. Oktober 2008)

Abends ist es bei mir genauso, das kommt so ein bisschen durch die "Langeweile" wenn ich zuhause sitze. Ein weiterer Vorteil vom Sport: wenn ich nicht daheim sitze kann ich nicht aus Langeweile essen. Und auch nach dem Sport brauch ich meistens eine Stunde, bis ich überhaupt was essen kann.

Zu dem Thema Verbrauch von Muskelmasse: im Prinzip müsste der Grundumsatz bei massiver Gewichtsabnahme sinken, auch wenn man viele Muskeln aufbaut, da auch Fettzellen Energie verbrauchen. Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen wieviel ein kg Fett (ich glaube es waren so 15-20 kcal/Tag) und kg Muskelmasse (eben die erwähnten 30 kcal/Tag) an Energie verbrauchen, so viel Unterschied ist da also nicht.

Dass der Kalorienverbrauch beim Training oft überschätzt wird kann gut sein, aber das ist erst ein Problem wenn man deshalb wieder wesentlich mehr isst.


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen wieviel ein kg Fett (ich glaube es waren so 15-20 kcal/Tag) und kg Muskelmasse (eben die erwähnten 30 kcal/Tag) an Energie verbrauchen, so viel Unterschied ist da also nicht.


Dass Fettzellen Energie brauchen sollen höre ich zum ersten Mal, hättest du dafür eine Quelle?

Aber selbst wenn: Man darf ja nicht nur den Grundumsatz der Muskelmasse sehen.  Je mehr Muskelmasse desto intensiver und länger kann man Sport betreiben, und den Kalorienverbrauch merkt man dann schon.  Da muß ich nur mal in meine obige Liste schauen: Immer in den Wochen wo viele Höhenmeter stehen donnert das Gewicht nach unten.



Weasel_ schrieb:


> Dass der Kalorienverbrauch beim Training oft überschätzt wird kann gut sein,


Wie schon gesagt: Das kommt auf das Training an. Wenn ich mein Systemgewicht von 115 kg mit 245 Watt über tausende von Höhenmetern jage, dann bringt das durchaus was.  

Da kann aber der durchschnittliche Adipöse, der keine sportlichen sondern lediglich Figur-Ambitionen hat, eben nicht mit, der hat weder die Muskeln noch die Ausdauer dafür.  Der geht ins Studio, läßt sich ein "sanftes Training mit Fettverbrennungspuls" von 30 Minuten verkaufen, und das bringt ihm natürlich so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Oktober 2008)

Das Körperfett als ein weiteres Organ angesehen werde muss ist seit einiger Zeit belegt. Das stimmt. Die Fettzellen haben einen Stoffwechsel, es bestehen sehr enge Wechselwirkungen mit Hormonen, usw....
Hinzu kommt, dass durch die größere Leibesfülle mehr Volumen Ménsch mit Wärme, Blut, Sauerstoff, etc versorgt werden muss.....


----------



## tombrider (30. Oktober 2008)

Mag sein, daß Dr. Moosburger sich da etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt hat. 
Ich koche und esse gerne und viel. Und mag gerne ein Bier oder einen Wein dazu. Mit dem Essen schränke ich mich nicht ein. Meine Erfahrung: Wenn ich beruflich ca. 13 Stunden pro Woche hektisch rumlaufe, dann reichen dazu 2 Stunden Mountainbiken (im Schnitt ca. 40 km/600 Höhenmeter) die Woche noch nicht, da nehme ich immer zu. Bei 4 Stunden pro Woche hält sich die Waage, ab 6 Stunden geht das Gewicht runter. Dabei esse ich dann schon deutlich mehr, aber das macht nichts.


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

tombrider schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß Dr. Moosburger sich da etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt hat.


Nun, man muß immer im Auge behalten, über welchen Typus eine Aussage gemacht wird.  

Dr. Moosburger spricht soweit ich gelesen habe entweder von einem Adipösen, der abspecken will aber unsportlich ist (also weder Muskeln noch Ausdauer hat), oder er spricht von einem trainierten Sportler, der nicht abspecken muß sondern mit GA-Training seinen Fettstoffwechsel (GA) optimieren will.

Daher trennt er auch strikt zwischen dem Fettabbau-Training des Adipösen und dem Fettstoffwechsel-Training des Sportlers.

Auf den Typus des zwar adipösen aber dennoch wenigstens respektabel trainierten Sportlers wie Renn Maus und ich geht er m.W. nirgends ein.  Dieser Typus kann aber durchaus Fettabbau und GA-Training gut kombinbieren.


----------



## tombrider (30. Oktober 2008)

Richtig ist auf jeden Fall, daß Ernährung sehr individuell sein muß. "Je mehr Obst/Gemüse/Ballaststoffe desto besser" ist jedenfalls falsch, zumindest gilt es nicht für alle. Ich ragiere auf zu viel Fruchtzucker mit Dünnschiß, andere auf zu viele Ballaststoffe. Manche bekommen durch zu viele Ballaststoffe so viele Blähungen, daß diese nicht zur Genüge nach hinten geleitet werden können. Dadurch kann sich der Dickdarm so weit aufblähen, daß Dickdarmbakterien rückwärts in den Dünndarm gelangen können, wo sie nichts zu suchen haben und eine Darmentzündung  ("Reizdarm") verursachen können. Nicht wirklich gefährlich, macht auch nicht unbedingt Schmerzen. In der Folge können Nährstoffe nicht so gut aufgenommen werden ("Quelle: WDR Wissen"). Die Folge von dauerhaft schlechter Verdauung/Verwertung: Der Körper erzeugt mehr Hunger, um mehr Nahrung zu bekommen, die Verwertung der Nahrung wird immer effizienter (Jojo-Efekt). Vereinfacht gesagt: Solange die Verdauung gut ist, ist alles paletti. Ist sie es nicht, sollte man sich nicht an allgemeine Empfehlungen halten!


----------



## sekt88 (30. Oktober 2008)

Moosburger spricht zur Sportler. Übrigens ist er nicht die enziger Sportsmediziner der eine Ahnung hat.


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Moosburger spricht zur Sportler.


Nein, nicht nur.  Sport ist zwar ein Schwerpunkt, aber er schreibt auch sehr umfangreich über Abnehmen, Ernährung und sonstige Themen.

Ein einfacher Blick auf seine Homepage würde genügen um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen, scheinbar kennst du ihn doch nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanT (30. Oktober 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist er nicht die enziger Sportsmediziner der eine Ahnung hat.


Aber der einzige der offensichtlich nicht von irgendeinem Nahrungsergänzungshersteller, Diätanbieter oder sonstirgend jemand aus dem Metier gesponsert wird und seine Erkenntnisse der Allgemeinheit KOSTENLOS zur Verfügung stellt. 
Für mich persönlich hat Moosburger dadurch an Gewicht gewonnen, dass ich einige seiner Artikel den Diätassistenten die bei meiner Schwester arbeiten gezeigt habe und sie alle Aussagen Moosburgers bestätigt haben. Anders als bei irgendwelchen Low-Carb Diäten im Übrigen...

Ciao,
Stefan


----------



## Carcassonne (30. Oktober 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> ...
> Am Energieerhaltungssatz führt dennoch kein Weg vorbei.
> ...



Es geht ja hier nicht um den Energieerhaltungssatz, der selbstverständlich gewart bleibt, wie auch die anderen Hauptsätze der Thermodynamik. Es geht vielmehr um das Verhältnis von Thermogenese/Fettspeicherung. Man weiß z.B., daß die Thermogenese -also die Umwandlung von Nahrung in Wärme ("Verbrennung")- bei Überwichtigen/"Gute Futterverwerter"  gestört (oder optimiert, je nach Betrachtungsweise) ist bzw. durch Diäten herabgesetzt wird. Stattdessen beobachtet man eine Zunahme des Enzyms Lipoproteinlipase (LPL), daß für das Einlagern von Fett in Zellen verantwortlich ist. Dieses Phänomen ist ja fast überall in der Natur auch von großem evolutionären Vorteil, nur eben nicht mehr in der modernen menschlichen Überflußgesellschaft der letzten 30 Jahre.

Bleiben die Umweltbedingungen des Überflußes noch für lange Zeiträume bestehen, wage ich zu behaupten, daß sich das Problem des Übergewichts "rausmendelt", da in der heutigen Gesellschaft schlanke Menschen im Mittel bessere Fortfplanzungschancen haben und somit langfristig für eine Dominanz der "schlechten Futterverwerter Gene" sorgen werden. Vielleicht kommt der natürlichen Auslese aber auch die Gentechnik zuvor...



EagleFlight schrieb:


> ...
> Interessanter Aspekt - höre ich zum ersten Mal.
> ...



Eine populärwissenschaftliche Zusammenfassung über ballaststoffverschlingende Darmbakterien findet man u.a. hier:
http://www.swr.de/odysso/-/id=1046894/nid=1046894/did=2258766/1wqc64r/index.html


----------



## tombrider (30. Oktober 2008)

Übergewichtige sind in den unteren Schichten unserer Gesellschaft häufiger anzutreffen als in gebildeteren. Im Moment habe ich eher den Eindruck, daß die gebildeten sich weniger vermehren...


----------



## bully98 (30. Oktober 2008)

Da ist wohl was wahres dran.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Oktober 2008)

Außerdem ist das Vermehrungsproblem kein wirkliches mehr, seit die Krankenkassen meinen, künstliche Befruchtung zahlen zu müssen. Wird schon seinen Grund haben, wenn manche sich nicht fortpflanzen können.


----------



## bully98 (30. Oktober 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Vermehrungsproblem kein wirkliches mehr, seit die Krankenkassen meinen, künstliche Befruchtung zahlen zu müssen. Wird schon seinen Grund haben, wenn manche sich nicht fortpflanzen können.



Diese Auffassung kann ich nun wirklich nicht teilen!!
Das finde ich schon fast unverschämt!!


----------



## tombrider (30. Oktober 2008)

Wird auch schon seinen Grund haben, warum mancher Krebs bekommt, warum sollte man ihm helfen?
So´n akuter Blinddarm ist sicherlich auch gottgewollt...


----------



## rboncube (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube die Diskussion artet etwas aus.

Hallo Mausi, was gabs heute zu essen?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Oktober 2008)

Jungs, was is los? Es geht doch nur um Ernährung.
Aber was keiner anzweifeln kann, ist doch, dass eine ausgewogene Ernährung sicherlich der Natur am nächsten kommt!?

Ok, mein Tagesplan heute:

*Frühstück 5.30 Uhr:* 1 Glas Milch, 95kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 9.00 Uhr:* 1 Apfel, eine Orange, 135kcal

*Mittagessen: Bürchermüslie:* 475kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit: 2 Äpfel 16.00 Uhr:* 150kcal, Joguhrt mit Haferflocken, 250kcal

*Abendessen 19.30 Uhr:* Nudeln mit Ei: 370kcal

Macht in *Summe 1475kcal.*

Sportmäßig war heute Regeneration angesagt. 
Übringens ein fettes Dankeschön für die Gewichtstabelle hab die schon brav ausgefüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (30. Oktober 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> ...
> Aber was keiner anzweifeln kann, ist doch, dass eine ausgewogene Ernährung sicherlich der Natur am nächsten kommt!?
> ...



Ist dann ein Inuit mit seiner fast 100% fleischlichen Nahrung am weitestens von der Natur entfernt? Ganz ohne Müsli, Obst und Gemüse gibt's bei denen keine Karies, kein Übergewicht, kaum Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen.
Ich denke mal, ein Inuit würde dir jetzt widersprechen.


----------



## StefanT (30. Oktober 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, ein Inuit würde dir jetzt widersprechen.



Wobei wir davon ausgehen können, dass Alex weder Inuit, noch Asiate noch Afrikaner, oder sonst welcher nicht europäischer Abstammung ist.

Vielleicht können wir jetzt wieder wie Erwachsene weiterdiskutieren...

Ciao,
Stefan


----------



## Carcassonne (30. Oktober 2008)

StefanT schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht können wir jetzt wieder wie Erwachsene weiterdiskutieren...
> ...



Dann glaub' einfach weiter an Mythen, Legenden, die Brigitte Diät und diskutiere hier das auch auf diesem Niveau weiter...viel Spaß weiterhin beim Austauschen von sinnlosen ernährungsphysiologischen Allgemeinplätzen!


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Oktober 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Eine populärwissenschaftliche Zusammenfassung über ballaststoffverschlingende Darmbakterien findet man u.a. hier:
> http://www.swr.de/odysso/-/id=1046894/nid=1046894/did=2258766/1wqc64r/index.html


Danke, ist zumindet interessant zu wissen.


----------



## StefanT (31. Oktober 2008)

Servus,


Carcassonne schrieb:


> Dann glaub' einfach weiter an Mythen, Legenden


Du reißt einen Satz komplett aus dem Zusammenhang, stellst dich hin und behauptest Inuit würden sich zu fast 100% von Fleisch ernähren und glaubst dann wirklich, dass man dich ernst nehmen kann? 
Als Inuit noch wie Inuit gegessen haben, haben sie sich hauptsächlich tierischer Nahrungsquellen bedient. Soweit folge ich deiner Aussage. Im Unterschied zum "modernen" Menschen haben sie ihre Beute aber meist roh und vor allem vollständig verzehrt. Wodurch sie selbstverständlich pflanzliche Nahrung zu sich nahmen, sogar schon gut bekömmlich vorverdaut. 
Ein Essverhalten, dass heute kein Mensch mehr hat, Nehberg vielleicht mal abgesehen. Spätestens beim Mageninhalt würden sich wohl alle Übergeben. 
Heutzutage verzehren 90% der Menschen in unserer Region nur das Muskelfleisch der Tiere, selbst gereinigte Innereien werden von den meisten als ekelig bezeichnet. 
Trotz der Tatsache, dass sich die Inuit über Jahrtausende an ihre speziellen Lebensbedingungen angepasst hatten, litten sie zu einem extrem hohen Anteil an Osteoporose und zählten, so sie trotz ihres gefährlichen Lebens so alt wurden, mit Mitte Dreißig schon zum alten Eisen. 

Ich frage mich, wer hier an Mythen glaubt...

Ciao,
Stefan


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Oktober 2008)

Ein Problem ist, dass jede Wahrheit eine zweite Seite der Medaillie hat.
Wenn man einem Vertreter einer Glaubensrichtung glaubt ohne auch nur irgendetwas kritisch zu hinterfragen, der wird nie die ganze Warheit erfahren.
Deswegen bin ich sehr froh darüber, dass sich hier der Kopf darüber zerhauen wird, solange es nicht persönlich wird. Denn die Wahrheit findet sich irgendwo dazwischen.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2008)

StefanT schrieb:


> Ein Essverhalten, dass heute kein Mensch mehr hat, Nehberg vielleicht mal abgesehen.




Selbst der ernährt sich nur "vorübergehend" von totgefahrenen Igeln ...


----------



## polo (31. Oktober 2008)

ich mag innereien


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2008)

polo schrieb:


> ich mag innereien



Igelinnereien?


----------



## polo (31. Oktober 2008)

habe ich noch nie probiert. aber ich brauch schon 3-4 lammnieren um, satt zu werden - wie ist das dann wohl bei igeln?


----------



## ko5tik (31. Oktober 2008)

StefanT schrieb:


> Als Inuit noch wie Inuit gegessen haben, haben sie sich hauptsächlich tierischer Nahrungsquellen bedient. Soweit folge ich deiner Aussage. Im Unterschied zum "modernen" Menschen haben sie ihre Beute aber meist roh und vor allem vollständig verzehrt. Wodurch sie selbstverständlich pflanzliche Nahrung zu sich nahmen, sogar schon gut bekömmlich vorverdaut.



Sofern ich weiß, nehmen Robben keine pflanzliche Nahrung zu sich.
Aber trotzdemguten Appetit  :kotz:


----------



## polo (31. Oktober 2008)

aber caribous.


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Oktober 2008)

So, die abgespeckte Chronik für heute, weil ichs eilig hab.

Frühstück: ein Glas Milch 95

Zwischenmahlzeit: 1 Orange, 1 Apfel 140

Mittagessen: Nudelpfanne von gestern 370kcal

Nachmittags: 2 Äpfel 150

Abendessen: Spagetthie ohjne alles, 1 Laugenstange, ein Vollkonrbrötchen mit Quarkaufstrich, ein Apfel: 1.000kcal

Sport: 30min InGa + Kraftausdauer laufen.

Macht in Summe: 1855kcal

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## EagleFlight (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Renn Maus,

was mir nur gerade so auffällt: Futterst du eigentlich auch mal Proteine?  

15...20% der Kalorien sollten es schon sein, 

oder anders gerechnet als Sportlerin die Muskeln aufbaut: 

1,2...1,5g / kg wobei man hier das Körpergewicht rechnet, das man ohne überflüssiges Fett haben würde.


----------



## Renn Maus (1. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

und wieder geht ein mehr oder weniger erfolgreicher Tag zu Ende.
*
Frühstück, *9.00 Uhr: Ein Glas Milch, Ein Ei, 190kcal

*Mittagessen 13.30 Uhr:* Fettarmer Joguhrt mit Quark und Haferflocken, ein Apfel, drei Scheiben Käse, 2 Äpfel: 800kcal
*
Sport:* 1,40 Stunden Mountainbiken im absoluten Sauwetter.......

*Abendessen, 19.30 Uhr:* Putenbrust Natur mit Soße und Blattspinat. Dazu 2 Gläser Rotwein, ein Apfel und ein kleiner Salat mit Knoblauchdressing (Fertigdressing) ca 1.000kcal


----------



## Marc B (1. November 2008)

Gemüse? Der pflanzliche Part kommt zu kurz. Wie schaut es aus mit Variationen (Es gibt mehr als Äpfel)? Ansonsten sind als Snacks Nüsse mit hochwertigen Fetten empfehlenswert.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (1. November 2008)

Hi

will auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben!

Ich finde Du uebertreibst es! ich befuercht dass Du diese "Enthaltsamkeit" nicht lange durchhalten kannst! von der momantanen Euphorie gefuettert, mag das zur Zeit gut klappen, aber nach ner Weile wird der Verzicht Dich dazu treiben Heisshunger zu entwickeln.... Stichwort: Jojo!!!!

mein Tipp hierzu! das gesunde Mittelmass! iss worauf Du Hunger hast, aber davon eben nicht zu viel! die Kilos purzeln dann sicher langsamer dafuer aber langerfristig und auf Dauer....

Sport mach Spass und ist die halbe Miete!!

Liebe Gruesse und viel Erfolg


----------



## EagleFlight (2. November 2008)

Dazu gibt es die Grundregel, dass man im Mittel in etwa den Grundumsatz durch Nahrungsaufnahme decken sollte.  Was man zusätzlich verbraucht führt dann zur negativen Energiebilanz.


----------



## EagleFlight (2. November 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind als Snacks Nüsse mit hochwertigen Fetten empfehlenswert.


Aber von der Menge her mit Vorsicht zu genießen: Nüsse haben 600 kcal/100g.


----------



## DrecksBecks (2. November 2008)

Seit 2003 erfolglos von 93 auf über 110 kg - schon mal mit körperlicher Arbeit und richtigem Essen probiert?  Also mit dem Frühstück wird das nix.

2-3 Pizzaleberkäsesemmeln und der Morgen sollte gerettet sein!


----------



## Doreen85 (2. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> und wieder geht ein mehr oder weniger erfolgreicher Tag zu Ende.
> *
> ...



Deine kcal Angabe kann einfach nicht stimmen! Hast du es mit kJ verwechselt? 
PS.: Du isst schon genau richtig- allerdings würde ich mir zum Mittag doch mal was Warmes gönnen und etwas, was den Bauch mehr füllt. Zum Beispiel Reis mit Fisch (ohne Soße), Putenbrust, etc.
Ich habe übrigens ein paar Kilos verloren, indem ich wirklich fast jegliches Fett weggelassen habe +  Zucker.


----------



## StefanT (2. November 2008)

Servus Alex,
deine 2000kcal über den Tag sind ja an sich OK, die Verteilung finde ich dann aber recht unglücklich. Wie Marc schon schreibt ist dein Obst / Gemüseanteil deutlich zu niedrig.
Vielleicht probierst du mal, dein Essen gleichmäßiger über den Tag zu verteilen und auch ein bisschen ausgewogener zu gestalten? Ich bin zwar auch ein Anhänger der Theorie der negativen Kalorienbilanz, aber ob das so extrem praktiziert (50% der Kalorien vor dem Schlafen) auch zu 100% stimmt? Vor allem, wie schaut es dann mit der Leistungsfähigkeit den Tag über aus? Wenn du im Training weniger "Gas" geben kannst, verbrennst du ja auch weniger.
Hier gilt natürlich auch: Ausprobieren und sich dabei beobachten.

Wie schaut es eigentlich bei dir mit Fisch aus? Beim groben Überfliegen deines Essens ist mir gar keiner in die Finger gekommen?
Und noch ein kleiner Tipp: Alkohol hemmt angeblich die Fettverbrennung und ist laut gängiger Meinung gerade in Abnehmphasen vollkommen tabu. 

Ciao,
Stefan


----------



## Renn Maus (2. November 2008)

Hi,
danke für eure Ratschläge.
Allerdings muss ich mich mal in 2, 3 Punkten verteidigen.

1. Die Kalorienangaben stimmen. Wenn immer möglich, blättere ich diese in einem Kalorientabellenbuch nach.

2. Mir ist bewusst das ich von Mo-Fr sehr wenig Kalorien zu mir nehme. Allerdings fühle ich mich, seitdem ich das mache, über den gesamten Tag sehr fit, habe keinen extremen Hunger und anders als vor dieser Ernährungsumstellung keine Müdigkeitsataken. Ausserdem komme ich morgens viel leichter aus dem Bett.

3. Ich finde ich esse viel Obst, wenn auch im Moment recht eintönig.

4. Du hast Recht, Fisch und Fleisch waren selten auf dem Essensplan, möchte ich aber nun etwas heruntersetzen.

5. Ich habe bisher bei jedem Training genug Power und fühle mich (im Gegenteil) deutlich fitter als vor 2 Wochen, was ich auch über den Radcomputer bestätigen kann.

6. Zum Thema gestern Abend: Wir haben das Ritual, einmal am WE mit der gesamten Famile zu Essen. Dazu gehört ein guter Wein und stets ein 3-Gänge Menue.
Dieses Zusammentreffen ist eins der wichtigsten Rituale für mich.
Um den Erfolg der letzten Woche nicht zunichte zu machen, habe ich auf den Nachtisch und die KH bei der Hauptspeise verzichtet. Auf den Rest werde ich DEFINITIV nicht verzichten.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## EagleFlight (2. November 2008)

Hallo Renn Maus,

wenn man seinen Speiseplan postet bekommt man natürlich immer die verschiedensten Kommentare, das darf man nicht so eng sehen.  Ich habe das ja anfangs in meinem Thread auch mal gemacht.  Meinen Kommentar hatte ich ja auch gepostet: Mehr Protein.  


Hallo StefanT,

die Energiebilanz funktioniert, auch wenn man NUR vor dem Schlafen gehen ißt.  Wenn ich wenig esse, kann ich alles andere wegfallen lassen, nur das Abendessen nicht, und das ist bei mir gewohnheitsmäßig sehr spät.  

Meine Leistungsfähigkeit stimmt dennoch:  Freitag 22...23 Uhr habe ich mich satt gegessen, Samstag dann überhaupt nichts (außer meinen guten Liter dünnen Milchkaffee mit 0,5% Milch), und Samstag nachmittag bin ich mit dem Rennrad 76 km mit 29er-Schnitt gefahren (allein im Wind), ohne KHs im Wasser.  Gegessen habe ich erst wieder Samstag abend um 22 Uhr.

Wie kann das funktionieren?  Ich vermute einfach mal, dass ich einen sehr gut optimierten Fettstoffwechsel habe, also eine gute GA, und dafür habe ich mit lang andauernden Bergläufen auch sehr viel getan.  

Übrigens schreibt auch Dr. Moosburger in pub013.pdf sinngemäß darüber, dass man es sich abends umso mehr schmecken lassen kann, wenn man tagsüber sparsam war, er hält auch nichts von "Dinner Cancelling".

Zum Alkohol:

Einerseits ist (ebenfalls laut Dr.M.  ) gar nichts tabu.  Es kommt immer nur auf die Gesamtmenge an.  Auch ich lasse mir derzeit gern abends 1...2 Bier schmecken (nicht immer) und nehme trotzdem ab.  Die zwei Bier sind also erst mal mit ihren 2*210 kcal (2*0,5 l Pils) eine ganz normale Position in der Addition, also: Dafür fällt was anderes weg.

Allerdings: Richtig: Sobald man ein Glas Alkohol genießt stoppt die Fettverbrennung bis der Alkohol abgebaut ist, Alkoholabbau hat Priorität. 

Was bedeutet das nun?

Man nutzt ja den Alkohol gerne als Appetitanreger, man nennt das Gläschen vor dem Essen "Aperitif", und das beruht genau auf diesem Effekt.  Der Mensch, der in Ruhe mit Fettverbrenung vor sich hin lebt, und eigentlich noch gar nichts essen bräuchte, stoppt durch den Aperitif die Fettverbrennung und bekommt Hunger.

Das kann ich an mir selber beobachten, gerade an den Tagen wo ich ohne Essen und ohne Hunger einfach so durchkomme darf ich mir kein Glas Alkohol erlauben, sonst ist es vorbei.

Wenn ich aber sowieso essen muß ist es letztlich egal, dann macht es weiter nichts, wenn ich auch Alkohol dazu trinke, denn das Essen stoppt die Fettverbrennung sowieso.  

Gerade deshalb zweifle ich auch, ob man es hinbekommt, mit einem über den ganzen Tag verteilten Essen in kleinen Häppchen insgesamt weniger zu konsumieren.  Denn wie heißt es auch: "Der Appetit kommt beim Essen."  Und diese Wahrheit beruht eben auch darauf, dass eine Mahlzeit - auch eine kleine - die Fettverbrennung stoppt.


----------



## Weasel_ (2. November 2008)

Finde das mit den Verboten auch richtig so. Ich habe auch nie aufgehört, täglich Cola zu trinken, aber bin von einer 1,5l-Flasche auf 0,5 Liter runter. Dadurch kann ich es auch wieder genießen. Und ich habe, obwohl Cola ja absolut kontraproduktiv ist, fast 25 kg abgenommen (in gut 1,5 Jahren allerdings). 

Auch Alkohol habe ich noch während meiner Abnehmphase recht viel getrunken, allerdings schon etwas mehr wie vorher drauf geachtet. Die letzten 2 Monate habe ich fast gar nichts getrunken, aber auch nur weil ich mich so viel fitter fühle. Aber komplett verbieten werde ich mir auch gar nichts.

Der Trick ist erstmal sich darüber bewusst zu sein und nicht einfach alles in sich hineinzustopfen ohne sich über die Konsequenzen klar zu sein.

Wenn ich meinen Speiseplan posten würde würden sicher auch zig Leute darüber herfallen. Aber es hat geklappt und ich bin noch aufm Abwärtsweg aber kurz vor meinem Zielgewicht (was aber schonmal angepasst wurde, mein ursprüngliches Zielgewicht habe ich schon vor 7 kg hinter mir gelassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> (...)  Ich finde ich esse viel Obst, wenn auch im Moment recht eintönig.
> 
> 4. Du hast Recht, Fisch und Fleisch waren selten auf dem Essensplan(...)
> 
> ...



Bei der Variation lässt sich noch viel machen, das stimmt wirklich. Genau deshalb würde ich die ganze Sache auch nicht als asketischen Verzicht sehen, sondern auch als Bereicherung des Speiseplans - man steckt ja häufig in seinen Gewohnheiten fest. Da kann eine solche Umstellung einen den Horizont erweitern, weil man Sachen isst, die man vorher so gar nicht kannte. Mir jedenfalls ging es so und ich habe es als Bereicherung empfunden.

Zu Punkt 4: Naja, selten..? Irgendwie doch eher täglich, also das war der Anschein (Pute etc ist auch Fleisch)

Viel Glück weiterhin und viel Spaß beim entdecken neuer Leckereien!


----------



## Renn Maus (2. November 2008)

So Jungs.
Heute war ein durchwachsene Tag. Sport: Spitze, Gewicht: Spitze, Essen: Spitzenmäßig *******....

Frühstück: Bei den Eltern ein sehr üppiges Frühstück mit einem Ei, 0,15l O-Saft, 2 Vollkornbrötchen, 3 Scheiben Brot, Mett, Nutella, Käse, Wurst, Räucherlachs und Marmelade... Ich hab mal so auf 1.200kcal überschlagen.

Danach war ich dann 2.10 Std Biken. 

Um 15.00 Uhr habe ich dann 300g Joguhrt mit Haferfölocken, 2 Äpfel und 2 Scheiben Käse gegessen. Danach bei meinen Eltern ca. 2,5 Hände voll Gewürzsekulatius und danach bei mir 3 Stücke Apfelkuchen, denn ich für meine Arbeitskollegen morgen gebacken habe. Schätze das alles nochmal auf ca. 1.200kcal.

Zum Abendessen gabs dann einen Salat mit Hänchfleisch, den ich mit Dressing bei 600kcal ansetze.

Das macht dann in Summe 3.000kcal aus, die durch den Sport zwar wohl nicht zur Gewichtszuname beitragen, mir aber ein furchtbar schlechtes Gewissen bereiten.
Aber morgen gehts wie gewohnt weiter. Dann gibts Abends Salat mit einem großen Rindersteake.


----------



## EagleFlight (3. November 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 4: Naja, selten..? Irgendwie doch eher täglich, also das war der Anschein (Pute etc ist auch Fleisch)


Proteine braucht man täglich!  Pute ist nie ein Fehler.


----------



## Marc B (3. November 2008)

Proteine sind jedoch nicht nur in Pute etc. Zumal solche Sachen mehr "schlechte Fette" enthalten (im Vgl. zu Alternativen).
Das aber nur nebenbei. Aufjeden Fall interessant, den Plan zu sehen. Gewohnheit ist Gewohnheit, da ist das alles nicht immer so einfach.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## tombrider (3. November 2008)

Ich finde diese Erfahrungs-Berichte sehr interessant!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du zzgl. zur Dauer auch die km/Höhenmeter dazu schreiben könntest, damit man versteht, auf welchem Level sich das ganze inzwischen bewegt.


----------



## StefanT (3. November 2008)

Servus,


EagleFlight schrieb:


> Proteine braucht man täglich!  Pute ist nie ein Fehler.



Das sehe ich genauso, habe jedoch ein echtes Problem mit den richtigen Proteinquellen. Da ich ziemlich viel Fleisch esse (Hähnchen, Pute, mageres Rindfleisch, auch aber seltener mageres Schweinefleisch) hat mein Arzt bei mir inzwischen einen erhöhten Harnsäurewert gemessen. Auf Dauer nicht wirklich gesund. Stellt sich die Frage woher viel Eiweiss mit wenig Kalorien kommt. Der absolute Knaller den ich bisher gefunden habe ist Harzer Roller (oder auch Handkäse) mit 30g Eiweiss pro 100g bei 126kcal/100g. Besser geht schlecht. Aber mehr als zwei oder dreimal die Woche mag ich auch keinen Harzer. Aber echte Alternative habe ich bisher keine gefunden. Ihr?

Ciao,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hilikustue (3. November 2008)

Also wenns eh nicht mehr wirklich um Genuss sondern um effektive Proteinquellen geht, kann man auch gleich zur Proteinkonserve greifen imho


----------



## EagleFlight (3. November 2008)

StefanT schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage woher viel Eiweiss mit wenig Kalorien kommt.
> 
> Aber echte Alternative habe ich bisher keine gefunden. Ihr?



Ganz einfach: Proteinshake.  Sollte natürlich ein hochwertiges Protein sein, in meinem Laden kostet ein 2,3 kg Eimer 49,90 Euro, ist es aber wert (Protein 90 von aptonia).

Bin im Allgemeinen kein Freund von Supplementen - außer es hat konkrete Gründe, und die sind hier wenn ich intensiv trainiere gegeben.

*Edit: Nachdem ich schon von Anfragen überhäuft bin:  Habe mich geirrt, der Eimer kostet 49,90 und hat nur 2,3 kg*


----------



## Marc B (3. November 2008)

> Zitat von StefanT:
> (...)viel Fleisch esse (...) mein Arzt hat bei mir inzwischen einen erhöhten Harnsäurewert gemessen. Auf Dauer nicht wirklich gesund.
> 
> Aber echte Alternative habe ich bisher keine gefunden. Ihr?



Klaro, da gibt es Hülsenfrüchte, Tofu (!), Seitan, Nüsse etc.
Proteine (Eiweiss) sind aus Aminosäuren aufgebaut und diese finden sich in allen Gemüsen und Früchten. Unter anderem in Avocados, Datteln, Feigen, Orangen, Blumenkohl, Brunnenkresse, Kartoffeln, Kohl, Kopfsalat, Pastinaken, Rote Beete und Senfblätter... Hefeflocken sind auch gut und lecker. Die Mischung von Getreide und Hülsenfrüchten ermöglicht eine hohe Biologische Wertigkeit, bei Sojaprodukten liegt diese eh sehr hoch.

Mit Protein-Supplementen sollte man es nicht übertreiben, der westliche Mensch ist mit Proteinen für gewöhnlich überversorgt. Schwefelhaltige Aminosäuren wie z.B. in Milch sind auch nicht wirklich Gesund...


----------



## Renn Maus (3. November 2008)

Hi,
gerne schreibe ich in Zukunft beim Sport die km noch dazu und versuche die Topografie der Strecke zu beschreiben.
Bei der gestrigen Tour waren es 2.10Std über 27km in mittlerem, technischen Anspruch und hügeliger Topungen, Topografie.

Gewicht: 112kg

Heute gabs keinen Sport, vielleicht mach ich noch nen Paar Hantelübungen. Aber mal schauen.

*Frühstück 5.45 Uhr:* 0,2l fettarme Milch: 95kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 8.30 Uhr:* 2 Paprika, 1 Apfel: 180kcal

*Mittagessen: 11.30 Uhr:* 1 Apfel, 2 Orangen: 220kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 17.00 Uhr:* Eine Vollkornstange (wie eine Laugenstange): 300kcal

*Abendessen 18.45 Uhr:* Ein Großer Blattsalat mit Mais und Paprika. Dazu ein Rinderstake mit 270g: 850kcal

Macht in Summe 1645kcal..... Bin also zufrieden mit mir. Eventuell ess ich gleich noch mal nen bischen Joguhrt. SOnst aber nix....

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## atlas (3. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> gerne schreibe ich in Zukunft beim Sport die km noch dazu und versuche die Topografie der Strecke zu beschreiben.
> Bei der gestrigen Tour waren es 2.10Std über 27km in mittlerem, technischen Anspruch und hügeliger Topungen, Topografie.
> 
> ...



Hallo
Ich wünsche dir bei deinem Unternehmen viel erfolg,habe jedoch meine Zweifel ob du das abnimmst was du wirklich abnehmen willst.Für mich bist du auf dem besten Wege zum JoJo-Effekt.Warum?:du führst m.E. deinem Körper viel zu wenig Eiweiße zu,das bewirkt das dein Gewichtsverlust in erster Linie durch Muskulaturschwund und weniger Fettverlust herrührt.Du solltest m.M.nach eine max.Negativbilanz von 200kcal nicht überschreiten und deinem Körper mehr Proteine zukommen lassen.
Ich habe von 115kg auf mittlerweile 83kg reduziert bei einem Körperfettgehalt von 11%.Über den Winter will ich auf ca.8% runterkommen bei etwa 80kg.Ich muß schreiben:ist viel schwerer als abnehmen.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg und bleib am Ball!

mfG
Atlas


----------



## tombrider (3. November 2008)

Find ich nicht. Wenn man sich die letzten Tage anschaut: Rindersteak, Putenbrust, regelmäßig ein Glas Milch, Joghurt, Nutella: Wo soll da Eiweißmangel herrschen? Daß bei dem regelmäßigen Sport ein Muskelabbau stattfindet, ist nicht zu erwarten, im Gegenteil!


----------



## atlas (3. November 2008)

tombrider schrieb:


> Find ich nicht. Wenn man sich die letzten Tage anschaut: Rindersteak, Putenbrust, regelmäßig ein Glas Milch, Joghurt, Nutella: Wo soll da Eiweißmangel herrschen? Daß bei dem regelmäßigen Sport ein Muskelabbau stattfindet, ist nicht zu erwarten, im Gegenteil!



rechne mal den wirklichen Eiweißgehalt in Gramm/Tag aus!Und Eiweiß ist nicht gleich Eiweiß.
Tschüss 
Atlas


----------



## EagleFlight (3. November 2008)

tombrider schrieb:


> Find ich nicht. Wenn man sich die letzten Tage anschaut: Rindersteak, Putenbrust, regelmäßig ein Glas Milch, Joghurt, Nutella: Wo soll da Eiweißmangel herrschen? Daß bei dem regelmäßigen Sport ein Muskelabbau stattfindet, ist nicht zu erwarten, im Gegenteil!


Milch hat ganze 3,6% Eiweiß!
Nutella: 7%
Jughurt: 3%

Gefragt sind ca. 110g reines Protein - jeden Tag!

Schade für das Training, wenn dann wegen Protein-Mangel keine Muckis aufgebaut werden.


----------



## stefansls (4. November 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Gefragt sind ca. 110g reines Protein - jeden Tag



Und was was passiert dann? Und wo bekommt man es her?


----------



## EagleFlight (4. November 2008)

stefansls schrieb:


> Und was was passiert dann? Und wo bekommt man es her?


Ich bin jetzt mal ausgegangen von einem Sollgewicht der Renn Maus von ca. 75 kg und einer Protein-Konsum, con 1,5 g/kg Sollgewicht, so komme ich auf die 110lg.

Woher man es bekommt wurde ja schon geschrieben: Wenn nicht aus der Nahrung dann zur Not eben aus Shakes - besser als gar nicht.

Und was dann passiert?  

Das Training hat spürbaren Muskelaufbau zur Folge.

Schau mal meine Steigerungsraten:

Remstal:
31.08.  2:50 h, 74 km, 253 Hm, 26,2 km/h, 136 bpm, 197 / 165 Watt, NP 177 Watt
05.09.  2:51 h, 77 km, 256 Hm, 27,0 km/h, 136 bpm, 221 / 178 Watt, NP 197 Watt
07.09.  2:38 h, 76 km, 257 Hm, 28,8 km/h, 142 bpm, 244 / 201 Watt, NP 210 Watt
20.10.  2:34 h, 74 km, 245 Hm, 28,8 km/h, 143 bpm, 241 / 207 Watt, NP 217 Watt
01.11.  2:37 h, 76 km, 245 Hm, 28,9 km/h, 151 bpm, 248 / 212 Watt, NP 223 Watt


Weinstadt - Breitnauer See:
24.08.  5:47 h, 118 km, 1236 hm, 20,4 km/h, 135 bpm, 176 / 128 Watt, NP 157 Watt
26.09.  5:21 h, 127 km, 1427 hm, 23,7 km/h, 139 bpm, 222 / 173 Watt, NP 195 Watt
05.10.  4:55 h, 128 km, 1391 hm, 26,0 km/h, 144 bpm, 246 / 200 Watt, NP 215 Watt

Wohlgemerkt: Die Steigerung kommt nicht vom Protein sondern vom Training - aber nur wenn reichlich Protein vorhanden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (4. November 2008)

Hi,
ich esse sehr gerne Fleisch und Fisch. In welchen Fischsorten ist das Verhältnis aus Fett und Eiweis gut? Ist Rindfleisch besser als Schwein oder Pute?!
Klärt mich auf.
Von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln halte ich nichts. Wir haben eine so gute Auswahl an Nahrungmitteln, dass dies definitv nicht nötig ist. Meiner Meinung nach...
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## StefanT (4. November 2008)

Servus Alex


Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> In welchen Fischsorten ist das Verhältnis aus Fett und Eiweis gut?


Vorweg: Bei Fisch ist der Fettgehalt sehr stark von der Herkunft abhängig. Man kann z.B. Lachsfilet mit unter 1% Fett kaufen, aber auch Lachs mit über 20% Fett.
Zu den fettarmen Fischen zählen:
- Barsch (ca. 1%)
- Flunder (ca. 1%)
- Hecht (ca. 1%)
- Kabeljau (ca. 1%)
- Schellfisch (ca. 1%)
- Seelachs (ca. 1%)
- Zander (ca. 1%)
- Kalamares (ca. 1%)
- Forelle (ca. 3%)
- Rotzunge (ca. 2%)
- Scholle (ca. 3%)
- Seezunge (ca. 1%)

Die wenigsten Fische sind wirklich fett. Weglassen würde ich Aal, Hering, Makrelen und den Wels. Zumindest von den gängigen Fischen.
Vorsichtig musst du wie oben schon geschrieben, immer sein. Auch beim beliebten Thunfisch hast du schnell mal ein Stück mit 20% Fett in der Hand. Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen, dass die Fischfette recht gesund sind. Natürlich wie so oft in Maßen nicht in Massen genossen.  



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ist Rindfleisch besser als Schwein oder Pute?!



Beim Fleisch schenkt sich bei guten Lieferanten mageres Schweinefleisch nicht wirklich viel mit Rindfleisch oder Hähnchenbrust / Pute. Der Fettgehalt liegt bei magerem Schweinefleisch um 1% (z.B. Nuß), Pute auch in etwa in dem Bereich, Rindfleisch liegt meist etwas höher (ca. 2g). 
Früher sprach man Schweinefleisch einen höheren Gehalt an schlechtem Cholesterin zu, heutzutage liegt Schwein da mit Rind bei ca. 70mg/100g. Je nach Stück schwankt das natürlich immer ein bisschen .



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln halte ich nichts. Wir haben eine so gute Auswahl an Nahrungmitteln, dass dies definitv nicht nötig ist.



Tja, da habe ich noch keine so wirklich gefestigte Meinung. Einerseits stimme ich dir zu, andererseits fällt es mir gerade beim Protein schon schwer, so viel zu Essen, wie ich es im Augenblick tun sollte. Gerade im Hinblick auf meinen erhöhten Harnsäurewert (der ja durch Fett und Eiweiß hauptsächlich mitbestimmt wird), versuche ich nicht extrem zu viel Eiweiß zu mir zu nehmen und natürlich auch wenig Fett.
Was ich bei mir eindeutig feststellen kann ist, dass ich mich mit Leistungssteigerungen sehr viel leichter tue, wenn ich direkt nach dem Training einen Eiweißshake trinke. Natürlich nicht von jetzt auf gleich, aber über ein paar Wochen hinweg schon. 
Bei anderen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln geht es mir allerdings genauso wie dir. 

Ciao,
Stefan


----------



## atlas (4. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich esse sehr gerne Fleisch und Fisch. In welchen Fischsorten ist das Verhältnis aus Fett und Eiweis gut? Ist Rindfleisch besser als Schwein oder Pute?!
> Klärt mich auf.
> Von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln halte ich nichts. Wir haben eine so gute Auswahl an Nahrungmitteln, dass dies definitv nicht nötig ist. Meiner Meinung nach...
> ...



Hallo Renn Maus
Warum diese Abneigung gegen Nahrungsergänzungsm.(z.B. Eiweißpulver)?
Dieses wird auch aus Nahrungsmitteln gewonnen (filtriert).Außerdem sind sie meist viel höherwertig als z.B.Eiweiß aus Hühnereiern(Wertigkeit glaube ich ist 75,Eiweißpulver bis zu 95).Zudem hast du bei einem Shake kaum oder gar keine Kohlenhydrate,welche deinen Blutzuckerspiegel in die Höhe treiben.

mfG
Atlas


----------



## NoBseHz (4. November 2008)

glaub der Industrie einfach nicht was die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel angeht 

Meine Mamma  hat gemeint Putenfleisch ist wohl das empfehlenswerteste für dich1


----------



## Renn Maus (4. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

heute war ansich ein erfolgreicher Tag, wobei ich mit der Ernährung nicht zufrieden bin, da ich absolut keine Zeit hate mir was anständiges zu machen.
Aber sehr selbst:

Gewicht: 111kg

*Frühstück 7.15 Uhr:* 1 Glas fettarme Milch 95kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 9.30 Uhr:* 3 Möhren und 2 Paprika 100kcal

*Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr:* 400g Verzehrfertiger Reis mit Curry-Soße 500kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 12.00 Uhr:* 2 Orangen 120kcal

*"Abendessen 1" 16.20:* 150g Joguhrt mit 3 Esslöffeln Haferflocken 100kcal

*5,5km, 28min Laufen* in hügeligem Gelände, Reiner Asphalt.

*"Abendessen 2" 21.00 Uhr:* 1 halber Weckmann und 1 Becher Instant-Cappuchino: 400kcal

Macht in Summe 1.220kcal. Das ist selbst mir zuwenig und eigentlich hätte es Fisch geben sollen, wenn mehr Zeit gewesen wäre..... Da ich nun aber keinen Hunger habe, werde ich einfach ins Bett gehen. Kalorien hin oder her.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## tomtomba (5. November 2008)

Hey Alex, cool von Deinen Fortschritten zu hören. 
Das Essen ist ok, wenn Du kein Hungergefühl hast, dann ist das doch ok, der Körper gewöhnt sich an kleinere Portionen.
Mir erscheint die Lauferei auf dem Asphalt etwas schnell. 
Versuch etwas langsamer zu laufen, dafür evtl. 45 bis 50 min, später dann über 60 min. 
Die Kohlehydratspeicher reichen im Schnitt so 45-50 min, danach geht es ans Fett. Da mußt Du hin, aber nicht übertreiben. 
6 min pro Kilometer ist vollkommen ok. (5 km in 30 min, 10 km in 60 min, 15 km in 01:30) 
Zwischendurch darst Du auch mal gehen!!! 
Kleine Geschichte zur Motivation. 
Ich laufe immer im Vordertaunus, und dort öfter die gleiche Strecke, da kamen mir vor ein paar Jahren immer zwei sehr langsam walkende Dampfwalzen (Damen) entgegen. Im Laufe der Zeit konnte man sehen wie sich bei denen alles zum positiven gewandelt hat. 
Hat bestimmt 2-3 Jahre gebraucht, aber mittlerweile joggen die in ordentlichem Tempo und haben eine Figur, daß man sich schonmal nach denen umdreht.!!!! 
Also keep on running. Radeln ist natürlich auch ok 

Gruß TOm


----------



## tombrider (5. November 2008)

Ja, man verbrennt in 2 Stunden zügiger Wanderung erheblich mehr Fett als in einer halben Stunde rennen und danach eineinhalb Stunden völlig fertig auf dem Sofa sitzen.


----------



## Renn Maus (5. November 2008)

Gut das ich das nicht bin.
Ich könnte bei dem Tempo locker noch 20min weiter laufen, aber wenn die Zeit nicht mehr hergibt, dann gibts sie nicht mehr her. Ich war 15min nachm laufen schon wieder unterwegs gestern....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. November 2008)

So groß ist der Tempounterschied ja nicht und Alex ist ein langer Kerl, der kann große Schritte machen. Finde, das passt schon. Und besser, dt joggst 1/2 Std als dumachst nichts, weil es sich evtl. nicht lohnt. Super, wie du dein Ernährung die letzen 2 Wochen reduziert hast. Da solltest dann wirklich auch das allwochenendliche Familienessen genießen, das muss einfach drin sein. Wahrscheinlich wirst du in paar Wochen diese Mengen eh nicht mehr runterbringen, ohne dass dir schlecht wird. Ansonsten teile ich deine Meinung, dass wir alles nötige mit unserer Nahrung zu uns nehmen können und dafür keine Nahrungsergänzung brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (5. November 2008)

@Pfadfinderin:

Danke für deine Unterstützung. 

@all denen ich noch nicht gedankt habe:

für euch gilt natürlich das Gleiche 

So und num zum heutigen Protokoll. Vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich mit mir sehr unzufrieden bin, obwohl ich noch unterkalorisch geblieben bin.
Leider hatte ich in der Arbeit viel zu wenig mit, was sich in einer Heißhungeratacke heute Abend wiedergespiegelt hat. Wobei ich diese noch im richtigen Moment in den Griff bekommen habe. 

Gewicht: 110,0kg

Frühstück 5.30 Uhr: 02,l fettarme Milch 95kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit 9.00 Uhr: 6 kleine Mören, eine Orange 100kcal

Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr: 3 mittlere Kartofeln mit Fleischsoße 400kcal

Nachmittags: -

Sport: 30min laufen, 5km mit 2 x 2min Gehpause weil ich mich zu schlapp gefühlt habe:

Abendessen zwischen 18.00 und 20.30 Uhr: 1,5 Weckmännder, 1 kleine Wurst mit Brötchen und Ketchup, 0,2l Kakao mit Milch, 85g Weingummie und 1 Schnitzel: 1.500kcal

Macht in Summe 2100kcal.
Aber der Tag hat mir gezeigt, dass eine Zischenmahlzeit mit wenigstens 100kcal absoluter Muss ist, wenn ich nicht in Heißhunger verfallen will.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (5. November 2008)

Hi,
Leute ich hab noch was zur Eiweisaufnahme.
Magerquark:

0,4% Fett, 12% Eiweiß.

Das is doch ne gute Mischung!!!
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## tombrider (6. November 2008)

Das paßt nicht nur, das ist viel mehr, als ich erwartet habe! Respekt! 5,5 km in 28 Min ohne bzw. incl Warmlaufen ist eine beachtliche Zeit! Hochgerechnet auf 130 Minuten (die Zeit, in der Du letztens 27 km Fahrrad gefahren bist) wären das 25,5 km, was darauf hindeutet, daß in Dir noch eine Menge Bike-Potential vorhanden ist! 
Wobei man das nicht so allgemein sagen kann, ich bin umgekehrt eher ein schwacher Läufer.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. November 2008)

Eine Trinkbrühe geht gut gegen Heißhungerattacken; hat wenig Kalorien, geht schnell und macht wenig Dreck.


----------



## EagleFlight (6. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Leute ich hab noch was zur Eiweisaufnahme.
> Magerquark:
> 
> 0,4% Fett, 12% Eiweiß.
> ...


Hier ist eine Tabelle die man frei sortieren kann, habe mal nach Eiweiß sortiert, also unten schauen.

Insbesondere muß man natürlich den Eiweißwert immer in Relation zu den kcal sehen. Dann findet man zum Beispiel:

Top:

098 kcal / 22,3% Eiweiß - Zander, und jede Menge andere Fische
168 kcal / 37,9% Eiweiß - Hartkäse Magerstufe 
107 kcal / 24,1% Eiweiß - Putenbrust frisch
107 kcal / 22,2% Eiweiß - Schweineschnitzel

auch nicht schlecht:

075 kcal / 13,5% Eiweiß - Magerquark
073 kcal / 12,3% Eiweiß - Fruchtquark mit Süßstoff
082 kcal / 13,5% Eiweiß - Hüttenkäse
118 kcal / 19,0% Eiweiß - Fischfilet sogar gebraten!
037 kcal / 06,0% Eiweiß - Klare Fleichschbrühe
141 kcal / 21,7% Eiweiß - Kasseler

und nicht zu vergessen:

154 kcal / 12,9% Eiweiß - Hühnerei 
084 kcal / 06,7% Eiweiß - grüne Erbsen
130 kcal / 09,6% Eiweiß - Hühnerfrikassee

und selbst das ach so böse Fast Food schneidet nicht mal schlecht ab:

217 kcal / 09,9% Eiweiß - Cheeseburger, man beachte: 16,8g KHs und nur 12,1g Fett

Das ist meine subjektive Auswahl, solche Dinge wie Kutteln habe ich weggelassen.


----------



## Marc B (6. November 2008)

Naja, man sollte die Lebensmittel nicht nur nach dem Protein-Gehalt bewerten, das ist etwas einseitig. Zum Beispiel haben die meisten der Beispiele aus der Tabelle sehr viele gesättigte Fettsäuren und keine der für den Blutfettspiegel wichtigen ungesättigten Fettsäuren (Omega-Fettsäuren).
Und wie hier jemand schon genannt hat, kann das alles auch sehr auf die Nieren gehen (hohe Purinwerte). Dazu belasten große Mengen davon die Verdauung (fehlende Ballaststoffe). Und es wird ja immer von abwechslungsreicher Kostwahl gesprochen, da fehlen dann in der Tabelle die pflanzlichen Protein-Lieferanten.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (6. November 2008)

Langfristig betrachtet ist das richtig. Kurzfristig, um innerhalb ein paar Wochen viele Kilos Fett ab- und Muskeln aufzubauen, kann man da ohne Schäden weitgehend drauf verzichten. Man bekommt von zwei, drei Wochen einseitiger Ernährung keine Diabetes, keinen gefährlichen Vitaminmangel, keine Arterienverkalkung und auch keine Osteoporose.

Teil 2, nämlich sein Wunschgewicht dann auch mit einer dauerhaft gesunden Ernährung zu halten, ist allerdings mindestens ebenso schwierig wie Teil 1.


----------



## EagleFlight (6. November 2008)

Edith:  bissel sortiert:



Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Naja, man sollte die Lebensmittel nicht nur nach dem Protein-Gehalt bewerten, das ist etwas einseitig.


Die obige Liste soll kein Speiseplan sein sondern lediglich eine Aufstellung natürlicher Proteinquellen.  



Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel haben die meisten der Beispiele aus der Tabelle sehr viele gesättigte Fettsäuren ...


Falsch.  Seefisch enthält jede Menge ungesättigte Fettsäuren.  Magerquark und Harzer Käse haben unter 1% Fett.  Mageres Fleisch hat ebenfalls vernachlässigbare Mengen von Fett.  

Im Übrigen sind deine Vorbehalte gegen ein bißchen Fett aus gesättigten Fettsäuren völlig unbegründet, da ist nichts ungesundes dabei, nur mit der Gesamtmenge sollte man es nicht übertreiben.  10% Kalorien aus Fett sind sehr gut, 20% sind auch noch gut, 30% ist etwa das Limit wo es ungesund wird, sofern man da überhaupt einen fixen Wert nennen will.  Viele Leute leben aber tatsächlich zu 50% von Fett - DAS ist dann ungesund.




Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> und keine der für den Blutfettspiegel wichtigen ungesättigten Fettsäuren (Omega-Fettsäuren).


Doch, wie gesagt Seefisch enthält viel davon.  

Nun könnte man genauso gut eine Liste von Quellen für ungesättigte Fettsäuren aufstellen, die braucht man ebenfalls, aber: nur in ganz geringer Menge (wenige Gramm / Tag).




Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Und wie hier jemand schon genannt hat, kann das alles auch sehr auf die Nieren gehen (hohe Purinwerte). Dazu belasten große Mengen davon die Verdauung (fehlende Ballaststoffe).


Zu viel Protein ist zwar auch ungesund, allerdings erst ab ca. 2g / kg mageres Körpergewicht.  Das erreichen aber in der Praxis wohl nur die dauerhaften Proteinshake-Junkies.


----------



## Renn Maus (6. November 2008)

@Eagle Fight:
ich hab dich verstanden 

Ich möchte meinen Speiseplan jetzt schon ausgewogen führen.
Heute habe ich einen super Einkauf gestartet. War zwar teuer, aber dafür hab ich jetzt wirklich DIE super Auswahl an gesunden Nahrungsmitteln.
Proteine sind dabei, versch. Gemüse, Obst, Salat. Alles wie letzte Woche nur in anderen Mengenverhältnissen und Variationen.
Lasst euch überraschen. 
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (6. November 2008)

Hi,
mein Tagebuch.
Der Abend fällt mir sehr schwer einzuschätzen, aber ich versuch die Aufstellung hin zu kriegen.
Morgen werd ich wohl mehr auf der Waage haben....

Gewicht: 109,5kg

Frühstück 5.30 Uhr: 0,2l fettarme Milch 95kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit 9.30 Uhr: 6 kleine Mören, 1 Paprika: 100kcal

Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr: 1 Banane in Magerquark/Joguhrtgemisch 550kcal

Nachmittag 18.00 Uhr: 1 trockenes Brötchen, ein Apfel: 200kcal

Abendessen 21.15 Uhr: 1 Brötchen mit einer Kugel Büffelmozarella,  400g Hänchenbrust Natur mit 1,5 normalen Pellkartoffeln und selbstgemachtem Joguhrtdressing, ein Apfel ca. 1300kcal

Macht in Summe 2.250kcal. Vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr.
Ich fühle mich aber so, als wären es viel mehr gewesen....

Grüße,
Alex.

Morgen gibts endlich wieder Sport. Werd ne 7km Runde joggen gehen.


----------



## Amitab (7. November 2008)

Hallo, 
also abnehmen ist zwar bei jedem Menschen unterschiedlich schwer/leicht wie auch immer...
Bei mir ging das recht schnell, 6 Tage in der Woche Abends für durchschnittlich 3-4 Stunden biken ging bei mir einwandfrei, die Zeit die ich innerhalb der Woche nicht hatte, hab ich am Wochenende drangehängt. Zwischendurch viele kleine Sachen gegessen die nicht zu fettig waren. Einfach nach Gefühl, da war dann auch ab und an mal MC-Donalds drin

Befor ich wieder angefangen habe zu biken, wog ich 87kg, dann hatte ich mir vorgenommen für ein Rennen richtig zu trainieren ohne überhaupt Gewicht verlieren zu wollen. Ziel war eher Ausdauer, Kraft und Kondition aufzubauen.
Das Training für das Rennen ging 4 Wochen, bis dahin musste ich wieder halbwegs fit sein um nicht ganz hinten mitfahren zu müssen.
In dieser Zeit war ich so motiviert das ich jede Chance nutzte um aufs Bike zu steigen.
Nachdem ich die 4 Wochen Training absolviert hatte, kam das Rennen, war mein erstes MTB-Rennen. Bin dort um guten Mittelfeld mitgefahren und war selbst sehr überrascht das es so gut lief.

Fazit:
Nochmal würde ich das allerdings nie mehr machen. 
In der Trainingszeit von 4 Wochen habe ich gute 12 Kilo abgenommen.
Wiege nun 75 kg und achte nun mehr auf ein Gewicht um es  auf diesen Stand zu halten.  Fühle mich so recht wohl und glaube das es bei einer Größe von 182cm mit einem Alter von 23 Jahren auch recht gut ist.

Also möglich ist vieles, der Wille allein muss da sein.

MFG Jan

PS.: @Alex: Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Renn Maus (8. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry, das ich gestern nix eingetragen hab, aber ich war quasi nicht zu hause....

Am Freitag hatte ich 110kg drauf.

Frühstück 5.30 Uhr: 0,2l fettarme Milch 95kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit 9.00 Uhr: eine rote Paprika, ein Apfel 105kcal

Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr: 4 Kartoffeln mit selbstgemachtem Joguhrtdressing 350kcal

Nachmittags 16.00: 1 Brötchen, ein Apfel 200kcal

Sport: 25min laufen, 4,5km ca.

Abendessen: Hier is das Problem, nach Sport und Martinszugbetreuung gabs  einen Weckmann 350kcal, eine Portion Nudeln mit Schinken-Sahne Sauce 650ckal, 1 Corny Big 200kcal, 170g Weingummi 600kcal, 4 mini Snicker 400kcal, ein kleiner Monte-Pudding 200kcal, Danach hatten wir von der Feuerwehr (mein 2. Hobby) einen Atemschutzeinsatz bei dem ich ca. 30min körperlich sehr schwer gearbeitet habe.

Macht in Summe. 3150kcal 

Heute hatte ich 110,5kg.

Frühstück: 11.30 Uhr: 3 Scheiben Vollkornbrot mit 1,5 Scheiben Käse, mit 2x Quarkaufstrich, frischen Gurkenscheiben und 2x Putenbrustwurst. 650kcal

Sport: 3Std, 61km permanent hügeliges Gelände. (Bergisches Land).

Nachmittags: 200g Joguhrt mit Haferflocken, ein Apfel, eine Orange, 3 Mandarinen, ein ministück Kuchen: 500kcal

Abendessen: Gleich gibts Raclette. Ich versuche da den Schwerpunkt auf Gemüse und Eiweis zu legen.

Soll dann in Summe heute 1.900kcal geben

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## EagleFlight (8. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Macht in Summe. 3150kcal


Mach dir keine Sorgen: Hier gilt: "Einmal ist Keinmal."  Nur muss man danach unbeeindruckt wieder vorwärts gehen.



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich 110,5kg.


Mach dir mit den täglichen Schwankungen keinen Kopf.  Ein Mal die Woche vergleichen reicht eigentlich.

Das Tagesgewicht hängt ab vom Magen/Darm/Blaseninhalt, und vor allem auch vom Wasserhaushalt.  Der Wasserhaushalt hängt wiederum eng mit dem Salzhaushalt und anderen Faktoren zusammen.

So wie das bei dir hier fast täglich abwärts ging war schon klar, dass das so nicht weiter geht.  Wenn du pro Woche die gepanten 667g schaffst, und zwar im Durchschnitt auf lange Sicht, ist es doch gut.


----------



## tombrider (8. November 2008)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo der Körper gecheckt hat, daß diese Menge an Bewegung wohl ab jetzt zur Gewohnheit wird, der Muskelaufbau in großem Stil anfängt, was sich natürlich auch auf der Waage bemerkbar macht. Zunächst mal durch mehr Muskelmasse, die dann aber im Anschluß um so mehr Fett auch im Ruhezustand verbrennt.


----------



## EagleFlight (8. November 2008)

Im Ruhezustand macht 1 kg Muskeln am Grundumsatz 30 kcal mehr pro Tag.  Hinzu kommt natürlich der Mehrumsatz beim Sport, wenn man die Muskelmasse auch einsetzt.

Wobei Muskelaufbau deutlich langsamer geht als Fettabbau.


----------



## Renn Maus (9. November 2008)

Aber da der Energieverbrauch ja nicht linear mit der Kraftaufwändung steigt, sondern Expondenziell, ist doch der Mehrverbrauch an kcal auch an normalen Arbeitstagen (ohne Sport) deutlich höher als 30kcal/Tag?!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. November 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Wobei Muskelaufbau deutlich langsamer geht als Fettabbau.



Wie lange dauert ambitioniert betriebener Muskelaufbau? (deutlich sichtbare Ergebnisse)


----------



## tombrider (9. November 2008)

Auch das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern. Das hängt von individuellen Voraussetzungen ab, und auch davon, unter wie viel Fett sich die Muskeln verstecken. Nach 4 Wochen sollte man aber im allgemeinen schon Ergebnisse sehen, nach 7-8 Wochen werden diese deutlich. Wir reden aber von wirklich ambitioniertem Training.

10 Kilogramm mehr Muskelmasse bedeuten schon im absoluten Ruhezustand 300 kcal pro Tag (also grob geschätzt 100.000 kcal pro Jahr) mehr, aber das ist ein theoretischer Wert. Da diese Muskeln bei jeder auch nur leichten Bewegung mit bewegt werden, liegt dieser Wert in der Realität um einiges höher.


----------



## EagleFlight (9. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Aber da der Energieverbrauch ja nicht linear mit der Kraftaufwändung steigt, sondern Expondenziell,


Ist das so?   Quelle?



Renn Maus schrieb:


> ist doch der Mehrverbrauch an kcal auch an normalen Arbeitstagen (ohne Sport) deutlich höher als 30kcal/Tag?!


Wie gesagt, es geht um den Grundumsatz.  

Formeln verschiedener Wissenschaftler findet man hier.  Die Angaben schwanken zwischen 19,7 und 24,5 kcal / kg.  Je nach tatsächlichem Einsatz der Muskeln ist es dann sicherlich mehr.




Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert ambitioniert betriebener Muskelaufbau? (deutlich sichtbare Ergebnisse)


Gegenfrage: Was ist "ambitioniert", was ist "deutlich sichtbar"?  

Was ich nur sagen wollte:  Der Gewichtsverlust durch Fettabbau ist beim Training des Übergewichtigen in der Regel deutlich höher als die Zunahme durch Muskelaufbau.


----------



## Staufen-Biker (9. November 2008)

Wenn ich so diesen ganzen Thread durchlese, komme ich als Laie zu
folgendem, für mich verständlichen Ergebnissen:

Kohlehydrate sind also Energielieferanten. Zu sich nehmen sollte man sie also nur, wenn man genau weiss, das man danach auch noch Energie
verbrauchen wird.
Das heißt für mich als 85%-tiger Büromensch, an Tagen ohne Bewegung/Sport also am besten nach dem Frühstück ganz darauf zu verzichten und an Tagen mit Abendsport (1,5 Std Krafttraining, 1 Std Fitness) die vernünftige Zunahme von Kohlehydraten bis ca. 1-2 Stunden vor dem Sport.

Merke: Kohlehydrate sind der Treibstoff für Bewegung und Sport.

Dazu 2 Fragen an euch:

1. Stimmt das so im wesentlichen?
2. Was soll man von der Aussage "Nach dem Sport Kohlehydratspeicher wieder auffüllen" halten? Der Gedanke, das ich abends, wenn ich so um 22.00 Uhr vom Sport nach Hause komme noch einen Berg Nudeln futtern soll, obwohl ich kurz darauf ins Bett gehe, stimmt mich doch etwas nachdenklich 

Gruß


----------



## EagleFlight (9. November 2008)

@Staufen-Biker

Kohlenhydrate sollten bei gesunder Ernährung mindestens 50% der aufgenommenen Kalorien ausmachen, und da du auch einen Grundumsatz zu decken hast kannst du getrost zu allen Mahlzeiten auch Kohlenhydrate zu dir nehmen.

Was soll es denn sonst sein?  

Proteine?  Es reicht, wenn 20% der aufgenommenen Kalorien Proteine sind, und auf mehr kommst du auch nicht ohne weiteres mit gängigen Lebensmitteln.

Fett? Davon wirst du dich ja nicht hauptsächlich ernähren wollen.  

Alkohol?  Sicher nicht.

Also: Es bleiben die Kohlenhydrate als Hauptlieferant der Energie.


Deine Frage 2 ist nicht so leicht zu beantworten.  Wenn du es nicht gewohnt bist abends zu essen macht es sicher auch nicht viel Sinn, wenn du damit anfängst, denn damit reduziert sich vermutlich nicht dein Konsum tagsüber.

Eine Faustregel sagt, dass man zum Wiederauffüllen der Glykogenspeicher pro kg mageres Körpergewicht 1g Kohlenhyderate konsumieren soll, und der Wert gilt für intensives Training, für leichteres Training reicht auch weniger.  Also: So viel ist das gar nicht.  Je nach Vorlieben solltest du in einer Nährwerttabelle etwas finden, was dir zu dem Zweck zusagt.

Nachtrag: 

Wobei sich noch die Frage stellt, was es tatsächlich ausmachen würde, wenn man erst am nächsten Morgen ißt.  Manche Leistungssportler hungern Tage vor dem Wettkampf ihre Glykogenspeicher komplett aus, um sie dann kurz vorher speziell mit KHs mit hohem Energieinhalt zu füllen, und denen schadet das wohl auch nicht.  Allerdings machen die das ja nicht ständig.


----------



## Marc B (9. November 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was ist "ambitioniert", was ist "deutlich sichtbar"?



1. Jetzt im Winter fast täglich ins Fit. 2. Muskeln halt Also dass man einem das harte Training ansieht.

Beste Grüße,
Marc

P.S.: Bei meinen Offtopic-Fragen geht es natürlich um's zunehmen und nicht andersrum


----------



## EagleFlight (9. November 2008)

Der Trainingserfolg hängt natürlich einerseits an korrekten, effizienten Trainings- (und Ernährungs-) Methoden, andererseits ist es aber auch eine Frage der genetischen Veranlagung.  Es soll Leute geben, die mit viel Mühe wenig erreichen, andere erreichen mit wenig Mühe viel.

Wenn ich mich als Beispiel nehme:  Ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem Verhältnis von Aufwand und Nutzen, siehe Thread in meiner Signatur.  Mit etwa 1800 km und 18.000 Höhenmeter habe ich meine Schnitte und meine Leistung beim Radfahren - für meine bescheidenen Begriffe - enorm gesteigert.


----------



## Renn Maus (10. November 2008)

@Eagle-Flight & Staufenbiker:

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Verzicht auf Nahrungsaufnahme in den ersten 1-2Std nach dem Sport zu einem verstärkten Effekt des Gewichtsverlustes führt.
Mir persönlich fällt dies aber heutzutage extrem schwer. Als ich das erste mal in meinem Leben 25kg abgenommen habe (mit 14-16 Jahren) viel mir dies wesentlich leichter.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## tombrider (10. November 2008)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich so diesen ganzen Thread durchlese, komme ich als Laie zu
> folgendem, für mich verständlichen Ergebnissen:
> 
> Kohlehydrate sind also Energielieferanten. Zu sich nehmen sollte man sie also nur, wenn man genau weiss, das man danach auch noch Energie
> ...



1. Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Eiweiß hat genauso viele kcal wie Kohlenhydrate, Fett sogar mehr als doppelt so viel. Energie liefert also alles. Kohlenhydrate sind nur am schnellsten verdaulich, je kürzer die Molekülketten sind, desto schneller. Du Kannst die Energie also tatsächlich für kurzzeitigen Sport am besten nutzen. Der umgekehrte Schluß ist richtig: Nämlich vor Sport, der nicht mehr als ca. 90 Minuten dauert, auf Fett ganz und Eiweiße weitgehend zu verzichten. Wenn Du eine Stunde vor dem Sport anfängst zu essen, ist das Essen zum Sport anverdaut und voll nutzbar.

2. Das ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn Du am nächsten Tag Höchstleistungen bringen mußt. Dein Blutzuckerspiegel würde sich theoretisch auch ganz ohne Essen durch Fettverbrennung irgendwann wieder einpegeln, das dauert halt nur viel länger. Bei normaler Betätigung und normalem Sport ist gezieltes Essen nicht sinnvoll. Zumal bei reiner Kohlenhydrataufnahme der Blutzuckerspiegel ordentlich nach oben geht, was zu Insulinausschüttung führt. Dadurch wird Blutzucker abgebaut, was in der Folge dann, wenn die Kohlenhydrate nach recht kurzer Zeit verdaut sind (aber das Insulin noch da ist), zu Unterzuckerung und Heißhunger führen kann. Dieser Effekt tritt bei ausgewogener Ernährung, wo im Anschluß zu den Kohlehydraten noch Fette und Eiweiße, die Du zur Muskelregeneration/ -Aufbau ohnehin zwingend brauchst, zum Verdauen vorhanden sind, so nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (10. November 2008)

Hi,

Gewicht heute Morgen: 111,0kg

Frühstück: 5.30n Uhr: 0,2l fettarme Milch 95kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit 8.00 Uhr: 1 Paprika, 1 Apfel 115kcal

Mittagessen: 11.30 Uhr: 250g Magerquark mit 5 Esslöffeln Haferflocken, 1/2 Ananass 500kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit13.00 Uhr: 2 Orangen, 1 Corny Big 350kcal

Abendessen: 20.00 Uhr: Ein EIsbersalat mit 2 Paprika und 400g Putenfleisch 800kcal

Macht in Summe: 1860kcal 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Delgado (11. November 2008)

Moin Renn Maus,

2,5 kg in 3 Wochen.

Ist das für Dich o. k.?


----------



## Renn Maus (11. November 2008)

Ich würde natürlich gerne schneller abnehmen, aber ich denke es ist auch auf längere Sicht realistisch und was mich noch viel glücklicher stimmt ist, dass ich sowohl beim laufen, als auch auf dem MTB und RR deutlich mehr Druck habe als vor ein paar Wochen und ich spürbar länger fahren kann. 

Mein "Problem" sind die Wochenenden. Wir machen am WE immer sehr viel mit meiner Familie und meinen Freunden. Und in diesen Momenten sind die alten Gewohnheiten sehr schwer abzulegen.
Was leicht ist, ist der Verzicht auf Alkohol, den ich für die Zeit des Abnehmens weglassen werde (ausser ab und an das Sonntagsglas Wein).
Aber Essen und Naschen bei Freunden sind am WE echt schwierig


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Moin Renn Maus,
> 
> 2,5 kg in 3 Wochen.
> 
> Ist das für Dich o. k.?


 
wie hast du das geschafft ? ich fahr rad wie ein bekloppter, hauptsächlich ga 1 und 2 und hab in einer woche ( nach start des winterpokals) auch rein garnichts abgenommen. bin völlig gefrustet :-(


----------



## Renn Maus (11. November 2008)

Hi,

Gewicht heute: 110,0kg.

Kalorien: 1770kcal

Sport: Nein.

Der Essensplan wird von mir morgen nachgereicht. Ich hab heut keine Lust mehr.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (13. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

es läuft im Moment wirklich sehr sehr gut.....
Ich habe gestern meinen Bauchumfang gemessen. Dieser ist von anfangs 116cm auf 113cm geschrumpft, was ich auch an meinen Hosen merke.....

Gewicht gestern: 109,0kg

Frühstück: 0,2l Milch 95kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit: 2 Brezeln, 1 Apfel 375kcal

Mittagessen: Magerquark mit Haferflocken 350kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit: 2 Orangen

Abendessen:  2 Brocollie, gedünstet mit Kräutersalz: 350kcal

Sport: 47min Joggen, schätze so 8km, kanns aber nicht genau sagen. Bin die Strecke noch nicht nachgefahren.....

Grüße,
Alex

PS: Ich weiß nicht woher ich diese Kraft fürs abnehmen hole, aber ich fühle mich spitzenmäßig, vermisse absolut nix und bin wahnsinnig motiviert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (13. November 2008)

Klasse, mach weiter so. Motivation ist wichtig. Wirst sehen wie motiviert du bist, wenn´s mal auf die 100 zugeht.
Drücke weiter die Daumen

Gruß Rene´


----------



## atlas (13. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> es läuft im Moment wirklich sehr sehr gut.....
> Ich habe gestern meinen Bauchumfang gemessen. Dieser ist von anfangs 116cm auf 113cm geschrumpft, was ich auch an meinen Hosen merke.....
> ...



Hallo

1.ich freue mich für dich über deine Motivation und deine Erfolge.

2.JEDOCH muß ich dir ein wenig Sand ins Getriebe streuen(ungern).Denn es ist eine Tatsache das 1kg Körperfett ca.7000 kcal. d.h.selbst wenn du Hochleistungssportler bist mit einem Energieumsatz von 4-5 tausend kcal. und einem Defizit von 2000kcal./Tag(was aber m.M.nach noch zu hoch gegriffen ist),so bräuchtest du 3 Tage um 1kg Fett abzubauen.Was du im Moment abnimmst ist Körperfett+Muskelmasse+eingelagertes Wasser.
Du solltest deine Ernährung noch mal überprüfen auf genügend Eiweißzufuhr um die Muskelmasse zu erhalten zumal du bald merken wirst je weniger du wiegst desto schwerer  und langsamer geht die Gewichtsreduktion.

3.Am allerwichtigsten bleib am Ball ich hoffe du bekommst keinen Rückfall.

mfG
Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (13. November 2008)

Hi,
ich muss dir teilweise recht geben und teilweise wiedersprechen, was deinen Kommentar betrifft, atlas.
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren das Gefühl bekommen, dass ich so ca. 2.800kcal an einem SPortlosen Tag verbrauche. Dies liegt an meinen reichlichen Aktivitäten, die ich mache, sodass ich im Grunde genommen nie nur einfach so abhänge.....
Davon ausgehend habe ich bei einer durchschnittlichen, täglichen Energiezufur von 1.800kcal ein Defizit, welches zu 1kg Fettverlust pro Woche führen könnte....
Den Sport draufgerechnet, Spareffekte duch die Diät suprahiert und die ersten 1,5kg als Verdauungsanpassung gerechnet, kommt das schon hin mit meinem Gewichtsverlust.
Der Verlust an Bauchumfang untermauert dies.....

Ich denke im übrigen nicht, dass ich bei 5x die Woche Sport, davon min. 2 mal Biken/Rennradfahren in Bergischen....
Zusammen mit meiner neuen Ernährung zu Muskelverlust führen.
Ich trinke jeden Tag Milch (Eiweis), esse fast täglich 250g Magerquark (30g Eiweiß) und esse 2x die Woche Fleisch. Hinzu kommt der Eiweisanteil in der restlichen Nahrung....
Ich achte halt auch darauf, dass es recht ausgewogen ist.

So, nun mein heutiger Essensplan.

Gewicht: 108,5kg

Frühstück: 8.00 Uhr: 0,2l fettarme Milch, 95kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit 10,45 Uhr: 2 Paprika: 80kcal

Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr: Magerquark mit Haferflocken, ein Stück Marmorkuchen: 550kcal

Nachmittags: 3 Kiwi, 2 Stück Marmorkuchen, 4 Plätzchen 800kcal

Abendessen: 20.30 Uhr: Eisbergsalat mit Mais und Paprike, selbstgemachtes Essig/Öl Dressing, 2 Äpfel 750kcal

 Macht in Summer 2275 kcal


----------



## EagleFlight (14. November 2008)

Gerade am Anfang geht es schnell, war bei mir auch so:





Anfangs ist die Motivation hoch, und man verliert sicher auch erst mal Wasser.

Im Übrigen machen die täglichen Schwankungen auch noch einiges aus, sodass man eigentlich erst nach 3...4 Wochen sagen kann, was tatsächlich geht.

Zwecks Proteinen: Hast du mal genau nachgerechnet?  Auf wieviel g/Tag kommst du?


----------



## Weasel_ (14. November 2008)

Ich habe mich immer täglich immer zur gleichen Zeit gewogen und den Wochendurchschnitt gebildet. Mein Wasserhaushalt ist da ziemlich extrem, Schwankungen von 2-3 kg im Tagesverlauf sind ganz normal bei mir.

Ansonsten klingt dein Essensplan gar nicht so schlecht; ob die Eiweißzufuhr reicht kann ich aber auch nicht wirklich abschätzen.

Kannst du dir vorstellen diesen "Essensplan" für immer beizubehalten?


----------



## Marc B (14. November 2008)

> Milch (Eiweis)



Ein idealer Proteinlieferant ist Milch nicht, sie enthält viele Kohlenhydrate und Milchzucker. Dazu kommen die großen Anteile an schwefelhaltigen Aminosäuren und Phosphat (verringerte Kalziumresorption).

Ansonsten: Bei der Kalorienzählerei finde ich es wichtig, dass es auch eine Rolle spielt, welche wichtigen Nährstoffe die ausgewählten Lebensmittel mit sich bringen und nicht nur die nackte Zahl in Kcal 

Viel Glück weiterhin,
Marc


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2008)

Es mag sein, dass Protein kein idealer Eiweißlieferant ist, aber ich komme mit diesen 95kcal bis 9 Uhr ohne weiteres Essen locker aus und bekomme noch Eiweiß geliefert.
Daher passt das m.E.
Bin sehr froh dieses Sättiger gefunden zu haben.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## EagleFlight (15. November 2008)

Machst du auch irgendwie Aufzeichnungen deiner sportlichen Leistungen?

Mir gibt das enorme Motivation, weit mehr noch als die fallende Waage.  Ist ein gutes Werkzeug um dranzubleiben.


----------



## Weasel_ (15. November 2008)

Da kann ich voll zustimmen. Beim radfahren mache ich das nicht, weil ich da wirklich nur just for fun ein bisschen durch die Gegen fahre, aber beim Laufen führe ich ein ziemlich genaues Tagebuch. Inzwischen bewegt sich da zwar nicht mehr viel, aber es ist schon schön wenn man sieht dass man längere Strecken laufen kann und die dann teilweise deutlich schneller wie früher die kurzen Strecken.


----------



## Staufen-Biker (15. November 2008)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn man sieht wie man sich ständig verbessert ist das schon eine enorme Motivation.

Ich habe dieses Jahr im April (nach 13 Jahren ohne Sport) wieder mit 
Mountainbiken angefangen. Am Anfang natürlich sehr frustrierend - nach
2 Km und leichtem Anstieg schnaufend wie ein Stier Rad geschoben - wurde es von Woche zu Woche immer besser.
Zuletzt habe ich Ende Oktober meine Saison-Abschlußfahrt gemacht:
56 Km, 1000 Hm, 3,45 Stunden mit Pausen.
Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt, ist man dann natürlich voll happy.

Was für mich auch sehr hilfreich war, ist die Aufzeichnung mit dem 
Garmin Edge 305. So konnte ich am PC immer alle Fahrten abspeichern und jederzeit nachvollziehen.

Schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Köchert-Biker (15. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> _Es mag sein, dass Protein kein idealer Eiweißlieferant_ ist, aber ich komme mit diesen 95kcal bis 9 Uhr ohne weiteres Essen locker aus und bekomme noch Eiweiß geliefert.
> Daher passt das m.E.
> Bin sehr froh dieses Sättiger gefunden zu haben.
> Grüße,
> Alex



Protein=Eiweiß

kleiner Tip vielleicht noch, ich persönlich würde meine erst Mahlzeit etwas großzügiger ausfallen lassen. Ein Glas Milch ist ewas wenig bzw. einseitig.
Ein nahrhaftes Früstück zeichnet sich durch kurzkettigen Zucker z.B Fructose, welches du in Form von Obst zu dir nimmst, langkettige Kohlenhydrate(Haferflocken), eine gute Portion Eiweiß z.B Quark und ein paar guten Fetten, welche du in Form von Nüssen decken kannst, aus. Quark desswegen, da er ein Casein Protein ist, es dauert lange bis dieser verstoffwechselt wird, d.h du hast lange etwas davon.

Die erste Mahlzeit ist die wichtigste Mahlzeit, da sie dir den Tag einleitet und deine Speicher wieder auffüllt. 

Wie sieht das ganze konkret jetzt aus.....?

Nehme ein gutes Müsli welches, aus Haferflocken, Nüssen, Samen besteht.
Nehme etwas Quark(50-100gr) zerquirll ihn mit Banane oder sonstigem Obst und tuh das Müsli rein. Schmeckt sehr lecker........

sicherlich hat das Frühstück jetzt mehr Kalorien, aber du hast auch längere Zeit sehr gute Nähstoffe. Verzichte lieber auf den ganzen Süßkram.

Hoffe ich konnte einen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten, viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Matze. (15. November 2008)

> Die erste Mahlzeit ist die wichtigste Mahlzeit, da sie dir den Tag einleitet und deine Speicher wieder auffüllt.




Wird zwar häufig als allgemeingültig behauptet, aber m.Erachtens stimmt das meistens nicht. Das Frühstück ist für mich immer die unwichtigste und kleinste Mahlzeit des Tages. Es stellt für mich nicht das geringste Problem dar, mich um 6.00 Uhr aufs Rad zu schwingen und die 30Km zur Arbeit zu fahren, natürlich ohne Frühstück. Das reicht immer noch um 8:00 Uhr, und da ist ein Brötchen auch ausreichend, lieber mittags und abends mehr essen, da vertrage ich es besser.



> Es mag sein, dass Protein kein idealer Eiweißlieferant ist,



Wenn nicht das was dann


----------



## pongi (16. November 2008)

> Wird zwar häufig als allgemeingültig behauptet, aber m.Erachtens stimmt das meistens nicht. Das Frühstück ist für mich immer die unwichtigste und kleinste Mahlzeit des Tages. Es stellt für mich nicht das geringste Problem dar, mich um 6.00 Uhr aufs Rad zu schwingen und die 30Km zur Arbeit zu fahren, natürlich ohne Frühstück. Das reicht immer noch um 8:00 Uhr, und da ist ein Brötchen auch ausreichend, lieber mittags und abends mehr essen, da vertrage ich es besser.



Das deckt sich so ziemlich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Ich ess lieber mittags und abend ein wenig mehr und lass das frühstück weg


----------



## Renn Maus (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab leider keine Lust das desaströse Wochenende in allen Details aufzuzählen.
Was mir aber auffällt ist, dass wenn ich ein reichhaltiges Frühstück hatte, ich den gesamten Tag über mehr Appetit verspüre.
Samstag Abend war ich auch nem Gebrutstag mit massig essen. Heute hab ich mich dafür zurück gehalten.
Freitag bin ich 10,5km, gestern 6km, und heute 6km gelaufen. Das Scheiß Wetter hatte mir die Vorfreude aufs Biken vermießt....

gewicht heute morgen, nach dem Föllern gestern: 111,5kg....
Bin auf morgen Früh gespannt.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2008)

Hi,
ich finde, du gehst du oft auf die Waage. 

Einmal die Woche sollte vollkommen reichen und nimmt dir auch ein wenig den Druck.

Täglich sind die Schwankungen durch Wasser, andere Ausscheidungen (  ) etc. doch recht hoch.

Ansonsten viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Abtrainieren. Nur nicht zu verkrampft, soll ja auch noch Spaß machen im Leben!

grüße
sun909


----------



## EagleFlight (17. November 2008)

Hallo Alex,

damit liegst du nur 500g hinter deinem geplanten Schnitt von 670g / Woche:



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich werde am 01.01.2009 auf 107kg abgespeckt haben. Das sind 6kg weniger. Heute Morgen hatte ich 113kg.



27.10. 113,0 kg
03.11. 112,3 kg
10.11. 111,7 kg
17.11. 111,0 kg
24.11. 110,3 kg
01.12. 109,7 kg
08.12. 109,0 kg
15.12. 108,3 kg
22.12. 107,7 kg
29.12. 107,0 kg

Du solltest haben 111,0 und hast 111,5.  Ist doch gut!

Jetzt nicht abhängen sondern AUF UND WEITER, DU SCHAFFST ES !!!


----------



## Renn Maus (17. November 2008)

Hi,
heute morgen waren es soger 110,5kg.
Das heist ich bin 500g drunter 
Denke das Gewicht hat sich nach der Masse am Samstag Abend wieder der Realität angeglichen.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Weasel_ (17. November 2008)

Das ist bei mir immer ähnlich. Wenn ich nach der Waage gehen müsste hätte ich am Wochenende 3 kg zugenommen


----------



## Renn Maus (18. November 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

gestern sah es wie folgt aus:

Gewicht: 110,5kg

Frühstück: Fettarme Frischmilch, 0,2l 95kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit: 1/4 Salatgurke, 1 Apfel, eine Paprika 140kcal

Mittagessen: 230g Putenstake mit einem Baguettebrötchen 450kcal

Zwischenmahlzeit: 1 Apfel, 2 Orangen 195kcal

Abendessen: 300g Joguhrt mit 5 Löffeln Haferflocken, 2 Spiegeleier, 1 Apfel, 3 Hände voll "Studentenfutter" 1000kcal 

Macht in Summe: 1.880kcal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (19. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Gewicht: 109,5kg

Gestern war ich über mich selber etwas verärgert,  da ich gestern genau 2x etwas gegessen habe, was ich nicht aus Hunger gegessen habe.
Beim ersten mal gabs nen Essen, da ich Kundenbesuch in der Firma hatte und diesen zum Essen einladen musste.... Dort habe ich dann statt meinem Quark Jägerschnitzel mit Kartoffelpüre gegessen :-(
Abends bin ich dann direkt von der Arbeit zu meinem 2. Hobyy gehetzt, wo ich mir dann vom Pizzadienst einen Putensalat mit Dressingen und Pizzabrötchen mit Alioli gekauft habe. Ausserdem habe ich 3 Instant-Cappuchino getrunken.

Macht so in Summe 2.500kcal aus. 
Sport gabs aus Zeitmangel keinen


----------



## EagleFlight (19. November 2008)

Da ist aber normal, dass man zwischendurch auch mal aus gesellschaftlichen Gründen essen muß.

Und etwas Abwechslung vom eigenen (immer wieder ähnlich gestrickten) Speiseplan ist ja auch im Sinne der Vielseitigkeit gesund.


----------



## tombrider (19. November 2008)

Ich denke auch, daß Du das nicht negativ sehen solltest. Zwischendurch mal ein Schnitzel oder auch mal ein gutes Sonntagsessen mag Deinen Zeitplan nach hinten verschieben, erhöht aber vermutlich langfristig gesehen die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß Du ihn auch durchhältst. Auf Dauer nur asketisch leben können die wenigsten.


----------



## Conyo (19. November 2008)

Hallo,

geisel Dich nicht so. Bringt überhaupt nichts. Man ist nur frustriert und evtl. sogar schlecht gelaunt. Mit Sport bekommst Du viel schon geritzt. Ab und zu eine Pizza oder sonst was 'ungesundes' kann man immer wieder ausgleichen. Generell ist es richtig umzudenken. Und das machst Du.
Grüße Mia


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. November 2008)

Ich seh das auch nicht negativ, schließlich musst du ja auch lernen, mit sowas umzugehen, wenn du dein Wunschgewicht erreicht hast. Auch dann musst du die geänderte Ernährungsweise beibehalten und trotzdem auf solche Gelegenheite reagieren. Der Lerneffekt sollte halt der sein, dass man peu à peu die Dickmacher gegen was anderes austauscht, auch wenn man außer Haus isst. Der Salat war doch schon mal nicht schlecht, im Idealfall ersetzt du halt das Aioli gegen ein Balsamico -oder Joghurtdressing.  Und aus dem Jägerschnitzel wird vielleicht mal eine Folienkartoffel. Aber überall gibt´s halt nichts passendes. Bei mir war´s gestern ähnlich, erst mittags Geschäftsessen und zum Kaffee hatte ich Besuch, das ist auch blöd, wenn man dann dem anderen nur zuschaut. Manchmal kommts halt anders wie geplant. Heute wirds wieder eingespart.


----------



## Staufen-Biker (19. November 2008)

Das ist jetzt vor Weihnachten aber auch zum  mit den ganzen

Geschäfts- und Weihnachtsessen.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weasel_ (19. November 2008)

... und die Plätzchen


----------



## Renn Maus (19. November 2008)

Es ist halt nur sehr ärgerlich, wenn ich mir in 2-3 Stunden die Arbeit einer halben Woche wieder zerstöre.....
Ich sitze leider noch immer auf der Arbeit und werde erst so kurz vor sieben heim kommen. Ich werde dann um kurz vor Acht abendessen und so gegen halb neun dann laufen gehen.
Eher wird wohl nicht drin sein. Geplant sind 8km lauf.
Grüße,
Alex

PS: Es stimmt, dass mein Essensplan nicht sehr abwechslungsreich ist, aber dieser ist für meinen Tagesablauf ideal.


----------



## tombrider (19. November 2008)

Mit 2.500 kcal liegst Du glaube ich nicht weit genug über dem Grundumsatz, als daß Du damit wirklich was zunehmen könntest.


----------



## bikerfloh (19. November 2008)

hi ich muss sagen find ich echt super was du schon gemacht hast und ja bestimmt auch weiter machts 
vielleicht mal was zum staunen um die weihnachtszeit verliere ich immer am meisten gewicht ist kein scherz


----------



## Thomas Wolf (19. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich werde dann um kurz vor Acht abendessen und so gegen halb neun dann laufen gehen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Alex




Hallo Alex,
eine halbe Stunde vor dem Laufen noch essen ? Wenn ich das machen würde müsste ich wahrscheinlich :kotz:

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## Renn Maus (19. November 2008)

Hi,
so, nun folgt mein Tagebucheintrag für den heutigen Tag.

Ich war dann um Punkt 9.00 Uhr 30min und ca. 6km Joggen.
Gewicht: 110,5kg

*Frühstück 5.30 Uhr:* 0,2l fettarme Milch 95kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 9.30 Uhr:* 6 Möhren, 1/3 Salatgurke 80kcal

*Mittagessen 11.30 Uhr:* ein Vollkornbrötchen trocken, 250g Magerqark mit 5EL Haferflocken 500kcal

*Zwischenmahlzeit 13.30 Uhr:* 2 Orangen, 2 Hände Gummibärchen: 320kcal

*Abendessen: 20.00 Uhr:* 4 Kiwis, 2 gedünstete Zuchini mit Kräutersalz dazu zwei Spiegeleier mit Salz und Pfeffer. 570kcal

Macht in Summe ca. 1565 kcal.


----------



## EagleFlight (20. November 2008)

tombrider schrieb:


> Zwischendurch mal ein Schnitzel oder auch mal ein gutes Sonntagsessen mag Deinen Zeitplan nach hinten verschieben,


Ein Schnitzel ist Top, das verschiebt den Zeitplan nicht nach hinten.  Bringt viel Protein mit wenig Kalorien. 

@Renn Maus

Mit deinen 30...40g Protein / Tag bin ich noch immer nicht zufrieden.  Du quälst dich mit Sport und dann kann der Körper es nicht in Muskelaufbau umsetzen, weil Proteine fehlen.

Btw: Meine neuste Statistik:


----------



## Renn Maus (20. November 2008)

Hi,
aber es kann doch nicht nötig sein jeden Tag über 100g Eiweiß zu sich zu nehmen?
Und ich habe doch jede Woche 2-3 Tage an denen ich viel Fleisch oder Fisch esse?!
Reicht das nicht?
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (20. November 2008)

Hi,

ich denke ihr habt mich überzeugt, dass ich meine Proteinzunahme erhöhen sollte.
Ich möchte dann doch einmal auf Porteinpräparate "umsteigen". Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?
Verliere ich die Muskeln wieder, wenn ich die Proteinzufur wieder herunter setze, meinen Sport aber weiter mache? Was gibts sonst noch zu beachten?
Ich hatte mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln bisher keine Erfahrung. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. November 2008)

Sorry, aber für paar km am Tag laufen, was ja noch dem natürlichen Bewegungsdrang entspricht, braucht man doch kein zusätzliches Eiweiß! Du isst einen Haufen Magerquark und trinkst Milch, in der Nahrung ist ja auch noch Eiweiß. Eiweiß ist auch nicht unumstritten, soll ja die Blutplättchen verkleben. Wenn ein Hochleistungssportler solch Zeug in sich reinstopft, okay, aber jemand, der abnehmen will und dazu bißchen joggt? Alex, ich glaub du bist auf einem guten Weg, lass dir nichts einreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. November 2008)

Ich benutze Sojaprotein für den Muskelaufbau (also für's Muskeltraining im Fit). Es zieht weniger Calcium aus den Knochen zieht und schont die Nieren.



> 1991 empfahlen die Food & Agricultural Organisation (FAO) und die
> Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) den so genannten "Protein Digestibility-Corrected Amino Acid Score" oder PDCAAS-Wert als präzisere Methode zur Bewertung der Proteinqualität. Beim PDCAAS-Wert werden mehrere Faktoren mit einbezogen, einschließlich des Gehalts eines Nahrungsproteins an essenziellen Aminosäuren, seiner tatsächliche Verdaulichkeit und seiner Fähigkeit, dem Körper essenzielle Aminosäuren in ausreichender Menge zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> Um auch den höchstmöglichen Eiweißbedarf zu berücksichtigen, vergleicht der PDCAAS-Wert den Aminosäuregehalt eines Nahrungsmittels mit dem Bedarf eines zwei- bis fünfjährigen Kindes; diese Gruppe stellt nach den Säuglingen die anspruchsvollsten Forderungen an den Aminosäuregehalt.
> ...


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke ihr habt mich überzeugt, dass ich meine Proteinzunahme erhöhen sollte.
> Ich möchte dann doch einmal auf Porteinpräparate "umsteigen". Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?



Lass den Blödsinn!


----------



## Renn Maus (20. November 2008)

Gibts hier zwei Lager?!


----------



## Renn Maus (20. November 2008)

Ich bin bisher in meinem Leben auch immer gut ohne irgendwelche Präparate gefahren.
Und ich bin damals in der Jugend- und Herren Lizenz Klasse ganz gut damit gefahren.... 

Pro Eiweiß sehe ich:
Schnellerer Muskelaufbau, dadurch leichteres Abnehmen

Contra:
Ich will irgendwann mal wieder Rennen fahren und daher kein vollgepaktes Muskelpaket sein. Ausserdem mache ich durch mein Übergewicht eigentlich ständig Kraftausdauer und Krafttraining beim Ausdauersport.

@Pfadfinderin:

Naja, bissl laufen ist gut.
In den letzten Wochen bin ich pro Woche im Schnitt auf insg.
1Std. 40min laufen und 4Std biken gekommen. Also mehr als 5,5Std Sport pro Woche im Winter...
Ich finde das ist schon relativ viel und nicht nur: bissl laufen im natürlichen Bewegungsdrang... 
Oder seh ich das falsch?!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. November 2008)

Tschuldigung, das sollte nicht abwertend gemeint sein! Objektiv gesehen sind doch 5 Std. Bewegung nicht so viel, wenn man in Betracht zieht, welche Entfernungen die Leute früher noch zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad zurückgelegt haben, als man noch nicht überall hin mit dem Auto fuhr. Das hieß dann halt "ich fahr / geh in die Arbeit" und noch nicht "Sport". Als ich noch einen Hund hatte, bin ich jeden Tag 10km gegangen, aber in sehr flottem Tempo, das war dann spazieren gehen und nicht walken oder Stöcke schubsen. Irgendwie sollte man einfach nicht die Relation zum Leistungs- oder Hochleistungssportler verlieren. Allerdings finde ich es sehr bewundernswert, dass du dich spät abends noch aufraffen kannst, da kannst du dir selber anerkennend auf die Schulter klopfen.


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Pro Eiweiß sehe ich:
> ........
> 
> Contra:
> ...



Willst Du nicht erst mal richtig Essen lernen?
Ausgewogenheit zwischen Ernährung und Bewegung?
Bist Du nicht mit Nahrungsergänzung schon 2 Schritte zu weit?
Suchst Du vielleicht nach einem Alibi-Programm?


Sorry für den vielen Text


----------



## Renn Maus (20. November 2008)

Was heißt richtig essen lernen? Klar ein ausgewogenes Verhältniss der Nährstoffe, usw....
Aber das ist doch je nach Sport, Abnehmewunsch, Tagesablauf, eigener Konstitution, usw... extrem unterschiedlich....
Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich habe mich, was Essen abelangt, nicht richtig im Griff. Ich kann bei Versuchungen nicht wiederstehen...
Aber ich finde als Abnehmnahrung ist mein derzeitiger Essensplan gut ausgewogen.


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Aber ich finde als Abnehmnahrung ist mein derzeitiger Essensplan gut ausgewogen.



Dem habe ich nicht widersprochen.

Lernen heißt aber, dass Du die langfristige Umstellung erlernst.

Sonst postest Du in drei Jahren, dass Du 125 kg wiegst und nun abnehmen willst ....

Alle Präparate die Du in Erwägung ziehst schaden Dir dabei und nützen nur den Herstellern.

Ich dachte, dass sei bekannt?!


----------



## tombrider (20. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher in meinem Leben auch immer gut ohne irgendwelche Präparate gefahren.
> Und ich bin damals in der Jugend- und Herren Lizenz Klasse ganz gut damit gefahren....
> 
> Pro Eiweiß sehe ich:
> ...



Ich habs glaube ich schon mal geschrieben: Ich denke, daß Deine jetztige Eiweißaufnahme nicht schädlich wenig ist. Um Deine vorhandenen Muskeln zu versorgen wird sie jedenfalls ausreichen. "Musekabbau", wie hier befürchtet, kann es damit kaum geben.
Nun sind 5 - 6 Stunden Sport die Woche nicht übermäßig viel, aber auch keineswegs wenig. Das ist aber eigentlich nicht die Frage, sondern wie viel mehr es ist als vor Beginn. Wenn es wirklich so ist, daß Du vorher praktisch nichts gemacht hast, das also jetzt eine erhebliche Steigerung ist, dann wirst Du auch erheblich Muskeln aufbauen. Selbst wenn das mittelfristig nur 5-10 kg sein sollen, fragt sich dann allerdings schon, wo dafür die Proteine herkommen sollen, aus dem Nichts zaubern kann sie der Körper nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (20. November 2008)

Hallo Alex,

die DGE meint folgendes zum Thema Proteinzufuhr und Sport:

http://www.dge.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=283

Solltest Du nicht wirklich heftiges Bodybuilding betreiben kannst Du Dir m.E. die Kohle sparen. Zumal zuviel Eiweiß unter Verdacht steht, Nierenschädigungen hervor zu rufen.
Die Empfohlene Verzehrmenge erreichst Du locker (wenn Du sie nicht sogar überschreitest) durch eine normale, ausgewogene Ernährung.

Übrigens habe ich in den letzten 3 Jahre auch 30 Kilo abgenommen und mit Sport (MTB, Laufen, Kraftsport) angefangen. Oft wollte ich dabei den Werbetextern verschiedener Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln glauben... Sie versprechen ja die tollsten Sachen. Aber ich habe mich in der Zeit auch viel mit Theorie und Ernährung auseinder gesetzt - und für mich beschlossen: Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Zumindest was solche Mittel anbelangt. 

Grüße und viel Erfolg weiterhin
Thorsten


----------



## Mudface (20. November 2008)

Sojaprotein ist zu vermeiden. Quellen findest z.B. mit googel.

Gleichzeitig Ernährung mit Unterkalorien und Muskeln aufbauen geht schlecht. Aber Du kannst durch das Eiweiß während der Diät verhidern, daß Dein Körper die energiefressenden Muskeln abbaut um den Energiehaushalt wieder auszugleichen.

Nicht mehr als zwei Tage am Stück Unterkalorien, sonst paßt sich Dein Energiehaushalt an, senkt sich dauerhaft ab und wirst wieder fetter. Dritten Tag normal Essen und so den Körper verarschen, ansonsten bringst Du Ihm nur bei bei der Energieverwertung richtig effizient zu werden. EIgentlich willst Du das Gegenteil, der Ofen soll richtig das Glühen anfangen.

500 Unterkalorien am Tag sollten reichen, sprich langsam abnehmen und keinen Jojo-Effekt provozieren.

Eiweiß inclusive Nahrungseiweiß dürfte 1gr bis 1,5 gr pto kg Körpergewicht reichen.

Belastend wird es erst wenn Du Ausflockungen (Wolken) im Urin (Pissoir) hast. Passiert eher ab 3 gr pro kg und Tag oder bei zu großen Eiweißportionen. Nicht mehr als 30 bis 40 gr Eiweiß (incl Milch) pro Shake.
An einem Steak verdaut man länger, deshalb flockt da auch bei 300gr nix aus.

Dem Eiweiß Pulver wurde das Purin entzogen, sprich es ist filtriert. Wenn Du also becherweise Quark futtern würdest, müßtest Du den verdauen und nimmst nebenbei den  Schrott auf.

Egal ob Eigenmarke vom Müller, das Zeug in der silbernen Dose von Wander oder Champ. Ist alles ok für Deine Diätzwecke. 80er Protein reicht, schmeckt und verbleibt lange im Körper (meist aus Milch, Ei und Hühnereiwei0). Wheyprotein hat eine eher kurze Verweilzeit im Körper, da nützt auch die hohe biologische Wertigkeit nichts. Designerprotein ist nur was für Leute die ohne XTR nicht den Berg hochkommen. Das wäre Perlen für die Sau. Soll heißen Whey ist kein Universaleiweiß, aber manche tanken auch Shell Super-V .

Generell ist das Zeug in der 5kg Tüte billiger. Aber mit 1 kg Dose dürftest beinahe 20 Tage hinkommen, ruiniert Dich also nicht. Es gibt tatsächlich schlechte Marken, die panschen. Deutsches Lebensmittelrecht ist recht streng. Könnte ein Qualitätsfaktor sein.

Daß es auch möglich ist Eiweiß mit normaler Nahrung aufzunehmen ist mir klar. Aber das 45% iTR Käse futtern möchte sich die Rennmaus wohl ersparen. Tier möchte auch nicht jeder in großen Mengen futtern.

Wer Eiweißpulver für Teufelszeug hält, wird auch Cola, Schoko- und Energieriegel verbieten. Alkohol ist auch total giftig. ... Mensch mit Verstand haut sich halt nicht alles eimerweise rein.

VG, Mudface


----------



## EagleFlight (20. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> aber es kann doch nicht nÃ¶tig sein jeden Tag Ã¼ber 100g EiweiÃ zu sich zu nehmen?
> Und ich habe doch jede Woche 2-3 Tage an denen ich viel Fleisch oder Fisch esse?!
> Reicht das nicht?


Rechne es doch einfach mal mit einer Tabelle nach, wieviel du wirklich konsumierst.

Die WHO gibt als Untergrenze 0,8 g / kg KÃ¶rpergewicht an.  Das Ãbergewicht ist hier nicht mitzurechnen.  

Ein Sportler braucht hÃ¶here Werte, ein Mittelwert ist hier 1,5 g / kg.  Manche begnÃ¼gen sind mit 1,2 g / kg, andere konsumieren 1,8 g / kg.  

Ab welcher Menge es schaden kann, da gibt es unterschiedliche Angaben, definitiv unschÃ¤dlich sind aber mindestens 2 g / kg.

Gehen wir mal von den 1,2 g / kg aus, und einem Sollgewicht von 75...80 kg, dann solltest du also tatsÃ¤chlich Minimum um die 100 g haben.

250 g Magerquark geben aber gerade mal 30 g her, das Glas Milch nochmal 8 g und das war's dann.

Aber woher nehmen:

GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist es egal, ob Proteinpulver oder aus der Nahrung.  Nahrung wÃ¼rde ich bevorzugen, aber wenn es eben nicht reicht kann man mit Pulver nachhelfen, da braucht man gar keine BerÃ¼hrungsÃ¤ngste haben.

Es ist schon richtig, dass man ja keine DiÃ¤t machen soll sondern sich eine dauerhaft gesunde ErnÃ¤hrung zulegen soll, ABER: Nirgends steht geschrieben, dass auf diesem dauerhaften Speiseplan kein Platz fÃ¼r Proteinpulver ist.  FÃ¼r mich ist es zum Bestandteil meiner ErnÃ¤hrung geworden, zwar nicht tÃ¤glich aber wenn es wegen viel Training oder proteinarmer Nahrung eben einfach angemessen ist.

Ãbrigens so sehr teuer ist es gar nicht, wenn man den Preis vergleicht mit entsprechenden Nahrungsmitteln.  Es ist teurer als Milchprodukte, aber billiger als gute Fleischprodukte und Fisch.

Protein 90: 50 â¬ / 2.300 g, also 50 â¬ / 1.950 g Protein = 2,56 â¬ / 100 g.
Magerquark: 0,70 â¬ / 500 g, also 0,70 â¬ / 62 g Protein = 1,13 â¬ / 100 g.
Harzer KÃ¤se: 0,99 â¬ / 200 g, also 0,99 â¬ / 54 g Protein = 1,83 â¬ / 100 g.
Putenbrust:  8,00 â¬ / 1000g, also 8,00 â¬ / 240 g Protein = 3,30 â¬ / 100 g.

Ich kaufe Protein 90 von aptonia, das gibt es aber nur bei decathlon im Laden, nicht im Versand.  Ãhnliche Produkte gibt es aber auch im Versand oder in der Apotheke.


----------



## Maxnus (21. November 2008)

Fast richtig, der Proteinbedarf ist aber nicht auf das Wunschgewicht zu berechnen,  sondern auf das tatsächliche - sonst spart der Organismus beim Grundumsatz und Rennmaus sollte schließlich durch das Protein seinen Verbrauch hochschrauben. 
Und diese unqualifizierten Äußerungen von Protein nur für Bodybuilder u.ä. unerträglich
Rennmaus lass dir nix erzählen, reduzier Deine Kohlenhydrataufnahme ersetze das mit Eiweiß und du wirst staunen, jede Woche 1 Kilo dauerhaft weg(im Schnitt) Ich füttere täglich  74 Kilo Körpergewicht mit ca. 180-200g Protein =>Körperfettanteil von 8%. Wer`s toppt hat dann mehr recht


----------



## EagleFlight (21. November 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> Dem Eiweiß Pulver wurde das Purin entzogen, sprich es ist filtriert. Wenn Du also becherweise Quark futtern würdest, müßtest Du den verdauen und nimmst nebenbei den  Schrott auf.


Hey - wußte ich nicht!  Wieder was gelernt.

wiki Purin


> ...Die Gicht ist eine Folge von Hyperurikämie, eine erhöhte Konzentration von Harnsäure im Blut (mehr als 0,4 mmol/l). ...



Also gibt es doch einen Grund, Proteinpulver langfristig mit auf den normalen Speiseplan gesunder Ernährung zu setzen.


----------



## Maxnus (21. November 2008)

Muss ja kein Pulver sein, geht auch mit proteinhaltigen Nahrungsmitteln, ist anders nur einfacher und zielgerichteter. Bleibt aber - wie der Name schon sagt -Nahrungsergänzung und nicht Nahrungsersatz. primär also erst mal vernünftig und eiweißreich essen und dann evt. substituieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (21. November 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich benutze Sojaprotein für den Muskelaufbau (also für's Muskeltraining im Fit). Es zieht weniger Calcium aus den Knochen zieht und schont die Nieren.




... und kann vom körper noch schlechter aufgenommen werden als das tierische eiweiss


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> ... und kann vom körper noch schlechter aufgenommen werden als das tierische eiweiss



Falsch. Siehe den Rest in meinem vorigen Beitrag.


----------



## Maxnus (21. November 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Falsch. Siehe den Rest in meinem vorigen Beitrag.


 
Seltsam:   Biologische Wertigkeit von Sojaprotein =80
Eiprotein = 100
ultrafiltriertes Molkenprotein = 100

??


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2008)

Verschiedene Quellen. *Zu meinem Beitrag*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## sekt88 (21. November 2008)

Maxnus schrieb:


> Fast richtig, der Proteinbedarf ist aber nicht auf das Wunschgewicht zu berechnen,  sondern auf das tatsächliche - sonst spart der Organismus beim Grundumsatz und Rennmaus sollte schließlich durch das Protein seinen Verbrauch hochschrauben.
> Und diese unqualifizierten Äußerungen von Protein nur für Bodybuilder u.ä. unerträglich
> Rennmaus lass dir nix erzählen, reduzier Deine Kohlenhydrataufnahme ersetze das mit Eiweiß und du wirst staunen, jede Woche 1 Kilo dauerhaft weg(im Schnitt) Ich füttere täglich  74 Kilo Körpergewicht mit ca. 180-200g Protein =>Körperfettanteil von 8%. Wer`s toppt hat dann mehr recht



Ditto!

Aber nach drei Jahre, Kapiert er fast gar nix. 

Soja ist die alle letzte Eiweiß quelle. 

If you want to grow tits, eat soy protein, and watch your estrogen levels rise!


----------



## polo (21. November 2008)

ihr meint also wirklich:
1. nahrungsaufnahme und -verwertung ließe ich auf eine solche zahl reduzieren?
2. das ganze hilft rennmaus weiter?


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2008)

polo schrieb:


> 2. das ganze hilft rennmaus weiter?




Nein!



Melde mich 2011 wieder ....


----------



## derfati (21. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> 
> 
> Melde mich 2011 wieder ....



  

Übrigens erreichst Du höchste biologische Wertigkeit von Protein mit einem Wert von 136 durch Kartoffeln und Ei in einem Mischungsverhältnis 64:36, das entspricht 650 gr Kartoffeln und einem Ei. Da der Ergänzungseffekt über mehrere Stunden anhält, muss man das auch nicht auf einmal essen... 
Da kann glaub ich kein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel mithalten...

Quelle u.a.:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biologische_Wertigkeit


----------



## sekt88 (21. November 2008)

This thread is becoming absolutely insane and worthless.

bye-bye.


----------



## Renn Maus (21. November 2008)

Hi,
vielen vielen Dank für die tollen Diskussionen und versch. Ansichtsweise bzgl. Ernährung.
Ich verschlinge hier alles Links und bilde was das alles anbelangt grade ne eigene SIchtweise bzgl. Ernährung, die natürlich durch meine Erfahrungen bereichert ist.
Ich plane da grad etwas und ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten 
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleFlight (21. November 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Die Empfohlene Verzehrmenge erreichst Du locker (wenn Du sie nicht sogar überschreitest) durch eine normale, ausgewogene Ernährung.


Definiere "normal".  

Im Essen von Renn Maus kann ich die benötigte Menge Protein im Durchschnitt nicht finden, falls ich blind bin zeige du es mir.




derfati schrieb:


> Übrigens erreichst Du höchste biologische Wertigkeit von Protein mit einem Wert von 136 durch Kartoffeln und Ei in einem Mischungsverhältnis 64:36, das entspricht 650 gr Kartoffeln und einem Ei. Da der Ergänzungseffekt über mehrere Stunden anhält, muss man das auch nicht auf einmal essen...
> Da kann glaub ich kein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel mithalten...


Das mit der Ergänzung von Kartoffeln und Ei habe ich auch schon gehört, allerdings:  

1.) In dem Verhältnis schmeckt es ja nicht.

2.) Man sollte nicht denken, dass man damit etwas besondere getan hat für die Proteinversorgung:

Mit 650 g Kartoffeln und einem Ei hast du:

Kartoffeln: 455 kcal, 95g KH, 13g EW 1g Fett
1 Ei (80g): 123 kcal, 6 g KH, 10g EW, 9g Fett
________________________________________

Summe: 578 kcal, 101g KH, 23g EW, 10g Fett

also ca:

400 kcal aus KH
..90 kcal aus Fett
..90 kcal aus EW, das sind 16% der Kalorien

Da man aber 15...20% der Kalorien aus Proteinen beziehen soll (*), ist das sogar eher unterdurchschnittlich.  

(*)Quelle Dr. Moosburger: Vernünftige Ernährung

Wenn du schon am Lesen bist, Renn Maus, dann lies das auch mal, dürfte mit das Beste sein was es zum Thema gibt.


----------



## derfati (21. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielen vielen Dank für die tollen Diskussionen und versch. Ansichtsweise bzgl. Ernährung.
> Ich verschlinge hier alles Links und bilde was das alles anbelangt grade ne eigene SIchtweise bzgl. Ernährung, die natürlich durch meine Erfahrungen bereichert ist.
> Ich plane da grad etwas und ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten
> ...



 


@ EagleFlight

Habe den Ironie-Button vergessen. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass man auch mit herkömmlichen Nahrungsmitteln eine hohe Wertigkeit erreichen kann. In dieser Zusammensetzung könnte ich das auch nicht essen. 

Bei der Definition zu "normalen" Ernährung verweise ich auch gerne auf Dr. Moosburger. Zitat aus Deinem Link: "Der einfache Grundsatz lautet: Vernünftige Ernährung ist bedarfsgerechte, fettbewusste (fettmodifizierte), kohlenhydratbetonte, ausgewogene Mischkost mit ausreichender Flüssigkeitszufuhr. Jede einseitige Ernährung sowie die verschiedenen in Mode gekommenen Diätformen sind alles andere als vernünftig, auch nicht gesund und somit auch nicht empfehlenswert."
Auf Seite 3 geht er ja dann auch auf den Proteinstoffwechsel ein.

In dem Zusammenhang auch sehr interessant:
http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub006.pdf
Ab Seite 14 gehts um Protein.
und
http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub019.pdf

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Boardercrime (21. November 2008)

Wie sieht also eurer Meinung nach ein ausgewogener Ernährungsplan aus?

Ich stelle mir das z.B. so vor:

Morgens: 
Haferflocken mit Magerquark und Früchten

Zwischenmahlzeit:
Obst

Mittags:
Pute mit Nudeln und Gemüse

Zwischenmahlzeit:
Obst

Abends:
Fisch mit Pellkartoffeln und Gemüse.

Sollte eigentlich von allen genug enthalten.

Oder was meint Ihr ?


----------



## derfati (21. November 2008)

Hört sich sehr vernünftig an...

Sieht bei mir ganz ähnlich aus, obwohl ich die Haupmahlzeit abends zu  mir nehme. Mittags gibts Vollkornbrot oder -brötchen mit magerer Geflügelwurst o.ä. Ein Salädsche is auch nie verkehrt... Ich achte dann noch auf versteckte bzw. gesättigte Fettsäuren. (Öl bei der Zubereitung von Gemüse und Fisch/Fleisch einschränken). Und Nudeln sind bei mir Vollkornnudeln.


----------



## Renn Maus (21. November 2008)

Die Frage ist allerdings auch, wie groß die Portionen sind. Man kommt sehr sehr schnell in den überkalorischen Bereich, wenn man nicht mal wirklich nachrechnet, was wieviel hat....
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Maxnus (21. November 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Übrigens erreichst Du höchste biologische Wertigkeit von Protein mit einem Wert von 136 durch Kartoffeln und Ei in einem Mischungsverhältnis 64:36, das entspricht 650 gr Kartoffeln und einem Ei. Da der Ergänzungseffekt über mehrere Stunden anhält, muss man das auch nicht auf einmal essen...
> Da kann glaub ich kein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel mithalten...
> 
> Quelle u.a.:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biologische_Wertigkeit


 

Schön und wieviel Kartoffeln mußt du dann essen um einen Proteinbedarf von 150g am Tag oder  mehr zu decken.

Ist wohl in der Gesamtmenge an Fett(Ei) und KH (Kartoffeln) extrem hochkalorisch und weit über Tagesbedarf und als Tipp kaum ernsthaft in Erwägung zu ziehen.   immer erst zuende rechnen


----------



## derfati (21. November 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> @ EagleFlight
> 
> Habe den Ironie-Button vergessen. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass man auch mit herkömmlichen Nahrungsmitteln eine hohe Wertigkeit erreichen kann. In dieser Zusammensetzung könnte ich das auch nicht essen.


.


----------



## Boardercrime (21. November 2008)

Tja, die grösse ist allerdings auch mein Problem. Einfach nicht mehr als einen Teller pro Mahlzeit,der sollte auch nicht übermässig beladen sein.
Mann könnte sich auch mal einen Tag Zeit nehmen um die Menge abzuwiegen, um ein Gefühl für die Portionsmenge zu bekommen...
Also so wäre definitiv zu viel:


----------



## derfati (21. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings auch, wie groß die Portionen sind. Man kommt sehr sehr schnell in den überkalorischen Bereich, wenn man nicht mal wirklich nachrechnet, was wieviel hat....
> Grüße,
> Alex



Das stimmt. Die Energiebilanz muss man immer im Auge behalten.

Wobei der Burger geil aussieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. November 2008)

..es gibt auch isoliertes Erbsenprotein


----------



## james.clyton (21. November 2008)

...leute, leute. man kann alles auch übertreiben: keine frage, dass eine gesunde und vor allem ausgewogene ernährung grundlage für leistung im sport ist. da es sich bei renn maus (wie bei vielen anderen hier, mich inbegriffen) in keinster weise um einen hochleistungssportler handelt, finde ich es wirklich übertrieben grammgenau irgendwelche eiweiss mengen anzugeben. so ein schwachsinn... dazu kommt, dass guru moosburger auch nicht alles weiß und man einfach auf den eigenen körper hören sollte. bei sport geht es um spaß (das soll leistung nicht ausschließen). klar, braucht man für muskelaufbau eiweiss, aber das nimmt man bei normaler* ernährung schon zu sich. und ein shake (z.b. meine wahl: 1 banane, 1 kiwi, 200g magerquark, 200ml milch und 3TL haferflocken ordentlich in den mixxer) nach dem training reicht völlig aus, um dem körper das nötige eiweiss für den muskelaufbau/-regeneration zu liefern. ich fahre mit diesem konzept sehr, sehr gut (186cm, 83.5kg, 7.2% fett) - jeder körper ist anders, ich weiß... aber falsch kann es auch nicht sein...

*normale ernährung nenne ich, viel obst und gemüse zu essen, bei nudeln ruhig auch mal vollkorn, aber auch mal schokolade oder chips und pizza. völlig zwanghaft alles auszurechnen, um extra viel eiweiss bei wenig fett zu essen ist doch krank... ne... hier mal noch ein beispiel zu meiner ernährung (heutiger tag):

frühstück
------------
müsli (5korn-mischung vollkorn+getrocknete cranberries+cashews+sojaflocken+amaranthflocken+2 sorten obst nach wahl) mit magerquark. zutaten einfach einzeln kaufen und mischen. dann ist es ohne zucker und man kann rein tun, was man mag...

zwischendurch
-------------
karotte, schokoriegel

mittag
---------------
nudeln mit pesto <-- hat unglaublich viel fett ;-)+ salat

snacks
------------
belegtes brötchen - sogar mit mayo...

abend
--------------
reis mit gemüse



nach dem training
------------------
shake von oben

getrunken
--------------------
morgens kaffe schwarz, 4x pfefferminz tee + 3,5L wasser

nachschlag:
nahrungsergänzung ist bei mir ausschließlich "neukönigsförder mineraltabletten" (immer mal wieder paar davon) UND ich bin VEGETARIER. also müsste ich mit eiweiss noch viel mehr probleme haben...


----------



## Maxnus (21. November 2008)

> james.clyton schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...leute, leute. man kann alles auch übertreiben: keine frage, dass eine gesunde und vor allem ausgewogene ernährung grundlage für leistung im sport ist. da es sich bei renn maus (wie bei vielen anderen hier, mich inbegriffen) in keinster weise um einen hochleistungssportler handelt, finde ich es wirklich übertrieben grammgenau irgendwelche eiweiss mengen anzugeben. so ein schwachsinn... körper ist anders, ich weiß... aber falsch kann es auch nicht sein...
> ...


----------



## james.clyton (21. November 2008)

zum abnehmen zählt nur eine negative kalorienbilanz. und das vorzugsweise grob 100 bis max 200 kcal unter umsatz, weil sonst der körper muskeln frisst - und niemand isst sich selber gern, wa? als einfach versuchen deinen umsatz rauszufinden und drunter bleiben. wenn heisshunger kommt dann futter dich mit karotten, gurken, paprika,... satt.

TAPFER SEIN, ich lese ab jetzt hier mit und hoffe auf gute ergebnisse von dir!

edit: falls du zu den nutrition junkies gehören willst, hau dir l-carnitin rein (achtung schwemmt aus --> magnesium mangel!) und glutamin. carnitin regt fettstoffwechseln an und glutamin hilft muskelabbau entgegen zu wirken. ...ich würde es aber nicht raten. mach es mit ETWAS! disziplin und sport. da hast du mehr davon.


----------



## james.clyton (21. November 2008)

boah bin ich daneben heut, schon wieder was vergessen:

*@maxnus *deine beiträge hier sind "gut" und sprechen für für dich... keine frage, du kennst dich mit dem zeug aus. aber renn maus muss sich wirklich nicht mit eiweiss zu knallen, sondern einfach ein gewisses maß an disziplin erbringen und gedult haben. man futtert sich nicht von heute auf morgen 20kg drauf - und genau so wenig nimmt man sie wieder von heute auf morgen ab. da gilt es grundsätzlich was zu ändern: bewusste ernährung und sport, aber wem sage ich das...


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings auch, wie groß die Portionen sind. Man kommt sehr sehr schnell in den überkalorischen Bereich, wenn man nicht mal wirklich nachrechnet, was wieviel hat....
> Grüße,
> Alex


 
Es sind bereits Menschen davon psychisch krank geworden über so etwas nachzudenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (21. November 2008)

@james.clyton Danke!    Rennmaus braucht sich auch nicht mit dem "Zeug"  zuzuknallen, sondern eine Ernährungsumstellung. 60% Eiweiß, 30% Fett, 10% KH (ich gehe jetzt nicht weiter darauf ein welche Eiweiße, Fette und KH hier zu nutzen sind) ergibt eine durchschnittliche und dauerhafte Gewichtsabnahme zwischen 0,5 u. 1kg pro Woche. Ich betreue Abnehmwillige beruflich und konstatiere, dass es auch ohne Substitution geht; mit ist aber leichter zielgerichtet zu bewerkstelligen und auch aus Zeit- und pecuniären Gründen oft praktischer.


----------



## EagleFlight (22. November 2008)

Maxnus schrieb:


> 60% Eiweiß, 30% Fett, 10% KH (ich gehe jetzt nicht weiter darauf ein welche Eiweiße, Fette und KH hier zu nutzen sind) ergibt eine durchschnittliche und dauerhafte Gewichtsabnahme zwischen 0,5 u. 1kg pro Woche.


Ähm, da hast du dich jetzt aber verschrieben, oder?  

Das wäre eine extreme Protein-Diät, das mag zwar Wirkung haben, aber das ist keine Art zu leben, die man auf Dauer beibehalten kann/sollte, was dann wiederum zum Jojo-Effekt führt.


----------



## james.clyton (22. November 2008)

ja, ich würde eiweiss so mit 30%; maximal 35% ansiedeln.


----------



## boxer-harry (22. November 2008)

Die Statistik ist gnadenlos:
Die Anzahl der Fetten und anders Fehlernährten steht in direkter Abhängigkeit zur Anzahl der Ernährungsberater.
Beides ist in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegen...


----------



## Maxnus (22. November 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Ähm, da hast du dich jetzt aber verschrieben, oder?
> 
> Das wäre eine extreme Protein-Diät, das mag zwar Wirkung haben, aber das ist keine Art zu leben, die man auf Dauer beibehalten kann/sollte, was dann wiederum zum Jojo-Effekt führt.


 

@eagleflight  keine Diät ist dafür gedacht für immer eingehalten zu werden. Habe mich nicht verschrieben.
Wie kann man nur auf den Gedanken kommen, dass man nach einer erfolgreichen Diät wieder so essen kann wie vorher? Schließlich ist man durch die Ernährungsweise fett geworden. Meine Ernährungsempfehlung im letzten Beitrag bezog sich nur auf die Abnehmphase und ist natürlich auf individuellen Typ speziell anzupassen. Mein Profilbild ist übrigens aktuell und von mir, du siehst also, dass das funktioniert.
@ Restkritiker  Vielleicht weiß es ja einer noch besser und verhilft mir mit seinem Wissen zu mehr Lebensqualität. Ich lass mich dann mit Beweißkräftigem gerne eines Besseren belehren. Los geht's!


----------



## EagleFlight (23. November 2008)

@Maxnus

Die Erfahrung zeigt aber doch, dass die ganz überwiegende Mehrheit nach einer Diät früher oder später wieder zunimmt.  Das eigentliche Problem ist nicht das vorhandene Übergewicht sondern die Lebensart, die dazu führt.  

Daher sollte das Abnehmen garnicht so im Vordergrund der Therapie stehen, sondern vielmehr das Erlernen und Einüben einer gesunden Ernährung und Lebensweise.  Das Abnemen dauert dann zwar länger, aber das ist der einzig sinnvoll Weg.

Ich habe doch selber auch die Erfahrung: Die Pfunde, die ich derzeit vernichte hatte ich vor einem Jahr schon einmal weg.  Wenn es gut läuft bin ich Ende Januar oder so wieder bei den 97 kg, die ich schon einmal erreicht hatte (Startgewicht 2006 120 kg).

Ich habe aber auch beim ersten Mal den Fehler gemacht, mir eine Diät aufzuerlegen, nicht nur Fett habe ich gemieden sondern jegliche größeren Mengen von Kohlenhyderaten, Alkohol war ganz tabu usw.  Ich kam da bestimmt auch auf 50% Eiweiß oder so (Fleisch, Protein 90, Almased ...) und sonst überwiegend kalorienarmes Gemüse und Salat.  Damals spielte auch der Sport noch keine so große Rolle, das Abnehmen basierte überwiegend auf der Ernährung.

Irgendwann kommt aber der Punkt wo man das nicht mehr halten kann, weil sich im Leben andere Dinge in den Vordergrund schieben, und genau dann hat man weder Kraft noch Motivation, auch noch eine neue Lebensart zu lernen.  Die eigentlich wichtige Therapie hat man verschoben auf den ominösen Zeitpunkt "nach der Diät", den man dann aber niemals erreicht, weil der Motivationsschub lange vor dem Erreichen des Zielgewichts wieder zu Ende ist.

Daher ist es besser, die Kraft und Motivation zum Abnehmen, wenn sie denn glücklicherweise einmal vorhanden ist, direkt in den wichtigen Punkt zu investieren: Erlernen einer neuen Lebensart, die auf Dauer gehalten werden kann.  Statt dies anzupacken wird aber die Kraft in einer Crash-Diät verbrannt, nach deren Abbruch man dann in alte Muster verfällt weil man nichts anderes gelernt hat.

Bei mir ist es heute so, dass ich auch mal einen Berg Pommes konsumiere, auch mal 2 oder gar 3 Bier trinke (natürlich nicht täglich), und trotzdem abnehme.  Auf der anderen Seite mache ich viel Sport und vor allem habe ich auch meine Wege gefunden, wie ich die sportliche Aktivität mit wenig Zeitaufwand und wetterunabhängig halten kann, und beim Sport steht im Vordergrund nicht das Abnehmen sondern die Freude an Steigerung der Leistung.  

Im Gegensatz zum ersten Versuch empfinde ich meine Art zu leben jetzt nicht mehr als "schwierige Zeit einer Diät", im Gegenteil, es macht mir Spaß und ich kann und will so gerne auf Dauer leben.

Insofern wäre es meiner Meinung nach besser, wenn du deinen "Schülern" eine ausgewogene gesunde Ernährung und das Ausüben sportlicher Aktivitäten als dauerhafte Bestandteile ihres Lebens beibringen würdest, statt sie mit 60% Eiweiß zu füttern.  

Allerdings ist es bei dir natürlich so wie in jeder Branche: Man muß das verkaufen was der Kunde will, und der versteht diese Zusammenhänge eben nicht ohne weiteres, der will schnellen "Erfolg".  

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Etwa 20% Kalorien aus Eiweiß im Schnitt sind genug, unter 15% solltes es aber nicht sein.  

Was deinen KFA von 8% betrifft: Wenn es dir gefällt - ok.  Ich persönlich würde das so extrem nicht wollen.  Fett ist kein Gift und in gewissen Mengen am Körper auch nicht häßlich.


----------



## boxer-harry (23. November 2008)

Wer anfängt, über die Sache zuviel nachzudenken und geziehlt einzukaufen, hat eigentlich schon verloren.
Wenn jemand auf der Suche nach weniger Gewicht ist, sollte er sich wie ein natürlich Schlanker verhalten.
Wie sowas funzt, kann man an Extrembeispielen ganz gut erklären:
Wieso gibt es dürre Leute, die fressen wie eine siebenköpfige Raupe im Gegensatz zu den ganzen armen weightwatchers, die erheblich weniger futtern und trotzdem kugelrund sind.


----------



## boxer-harry (23. November 2008)

An dieser Stelle oute ich mich als eine dieser siebenköpfigen Raupen. Ich bin ein wirklich gefürchteter Nachbar an jedem Buffet.
Ich wiege eigentlich immer das gleiche:  83 +- 1 Kilo bei gut 176 cm
Körperfettanzeil, keine Ahnung, interessiert mich nicht, solange das Spieglein an der Wand ein ordentliches Ergebnis reflektiert


----------



## Maxnus (23. November 2008)

@eagleflight  ich beglückwünsche Dich dazu, dass Du einen Weg gefunden hast, der für Dich funktioniert, dass ist eigentlich das allerwichtigste, denn nur etwas vorhaben und sich wünschen und doch dann seine Gewohnheiten nicht dauerhaft zu ändern führt zu keinem angstrebten Erfolg; von daher gehe ich mit Dir konform. Sehr wichtig ist auch dadurch das persönliche Empfinden der Steigerung an Lebensqualität dauerhaft zu erreichen, deshalb hatte man ja auch den Wunsch nach Gewichtsreduktion(andere wünschen sich anderes).

Meine Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache, dem Einen gefällts, dem Anderen ist es zu extrem. Ist doch beim Biken genauso. Wieviele halten Dich für bekloppt , wenn Du bei Wind und Wetter draußen kurbelst.

Was die Zusammenstellung der Ernährung besonders in Punkto Eiweiß angeht gibt es so viele unterschiedliche wissenschaftlich vertretene Lehrmeinungen. Ich beschäftige mich seit gut 20 Jahren damit und habe sämtliche Empfehlungsveränderungen der Wissenschaft in dieser Zeit besonders der "Deutschen Gesellschaft für Ernährung" verfolgt. Entschieden habe ich mich für  Wer gewinnt hat recht.


----------



## Weasel_ (23. November 2008)

Ich frage mich nur was an so einer Diät besser sein soll, als wenn man gleich eine neue Lebensweise einschlägt. Klar, es geht schneller, aber ich denke das spielt bis auf wenige Ausnahmefälle keine große Rolle. Wenn man bisher Geschichten von Leuten hört sind eher die erfolgreich, die lange brauchen. Klar, mit professioneller Hilfe geht es vielleicht mit einer Diät, aber jemand, der es auf eigene Faust versucht tut sich da vielleicht etwas schwerer.

Leider ist die Wissenschaft in dem Fall nicht sehr exakt und ich denke man kann keine allgemeingültigen Vorschläge geben. Das weißt du sicherlich und wirst es als Profi im Normalfall auch so machen, aber in einem Forum kannst du sowas nicht. Alles was wir hier machen sind Erfahrungen und Anregungen geben, was Rennmaus dann im Endeffekt daraus macht muss er dann ja selbst wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (23. November 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> ...
> Daher sollte das Abnehmen garnicht so im Vordergrund der Therapie stehen, sondern vielmehr das Erlernen und Einüben einer gesunden Ernährung und Lebensweise.  Das Abnemen dauert dann zwar länger, aber das ist der einzig sinnvoll Weg.
> ...



Damit hast Du recht, aber ich finde den Weg der Rennmaus durchaus auch nicht verkehrt. Denn mit 110 oder 120 Kg wird nahezu jeder Sport außer Schwimmen (=teuer) anstrengend und etwas unspaßig. Und ist zudem nicht gut für die Gelenke. Mit 20 Kilo weniger machen Ausdauersportarten wie Wandern, Biken usw. mit Sicherheit deutlich mehr Freude! Darum macht es ja durchaus Sinn, erstmal Ballast abzuwerfen, und dabei schon etwas Kondition aufzubauen, um dann erleichtert und mit mehr Lust und richtigen Erfolgserlebnissen in den Sport einzusteigen.


----------



## Maxnus (23. November 2008)

Wenn nur alle so überlegt, einsichtig, geduldig und vernünftig wären. . . 
dann hätten wir vielleicht gar keine Übergewichtigen ...seufz
diese Mehrheit der "wenigen Ausnahmefälle" ist aber auch so was von penetrant ungeduldig und inkonsequent; mal sehen, ob sich in den nächsten 100000 Jahren daran dann ganz schnell was ändert


----------



## Weasel_ (24. November 2008)

Mit wenige Ausnahmefälle bezog ich mich auf den Anteil, bei denen es körperlich wirklich notwendig ist schnell abzunehmen.

Dass man ein gewisses Durchhaltevermögen braucht, um langfristig abzunehmen ist logisch. Wer das nicht hat, hat ohne professionelle Hilfe sowieso keine Chance. Oder wieso wird so häufig über den Jojo-Effekt diskutiert?


----------



## Renn Maus (24. November 2008)

Der JoJo Effekt beruht einfach auf der Tatsache, dass der Lebenswandel nicht dauerhaft umgestellt worden ist. Egal ob man zuvor schnell oder langsam abgenommen hat.
Ich kann jedenfalls mit Gewissheit, aus eigener Erfahrung, sagen, das alles im Leben mehr Spaß macht, wenn man statt 110kg 80kg wiegt........ 
Mein Wochenende war übrigens fürn Arsch. Kein Sport, viel gegessen und Alk....
Ich hab im Moment nicht genug Selbstdisziplin. Von Mo-Fr ist es relativ einfach und am WE eskaliert das immer wieder.....
Heute Morgen waren es 111,5kg bei unveränderten 113cm Bauchumfang. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## boxer-harry (24. November 2008)

Der JoJo Effekt ist eine genetische Zwangsläufigkeit.
Mit einer dauerhaften Umstellung des Lebenswandels hat das nur bedingt zu tun.
Wer sich benimmt, wie in einer Hungersnot, setzt mehrere Mechanismen in Kraft. 
Der Körper spart wo er kann und deponiert dann bei jeder Gelegenheit. (Sparen und Disziplin in der Woche und haut dann bei der kleinsten Verfehlung das doppelte wieder drauf...)
Was für ein Leben. In der Steinzeit oder in der Sahelzone recht sinnvoll, aber hier und heute in Zeiten von 7 Tage einkaufsmöglichkeit? 
Was auf der einen Seite fürs Überleben gedacht ist, bringt manche heute um den Verstand und ganze Industrieen verdienen sich dumm und doof mit Magerquark und Abnehmpillen.


----------



## boxer-harry (24. November 2008)

Genau gegenüber von unserm Studio sind die Weight Watchers. Die mit dem Taschenrechner beim Einkaufen..
Ab und zu diffundieren da einige Jünger über die andere Strassenseite zu uns, weil, man könnte es ja auch mal mit Bewegung versuchen.
Da kommen dann 25 jährige Frauen die Treppe hochgeschnauft. Teils weit über 100kilo bei 165. Extreme über 145 Kilo bei unter 170. Teilweise schon mit kaputten Hüften. Diabetes. 
Und irgendwie gleichen sich die Geschichten.
Da werden mir Fotos von Schnitten gezeigt, die hätte ich mir früher in den Spind bei der Bundeswehr geklebt. 
Wie geht das also. 75 KIlo drauf in zwei Jahren. 
Die Fehler sind vielfältig, aber der Beginn der Fettkarriere ist nicht unbedingt nur auf zuviel Futtern abzustellen. Eher auch auf Änderung des Rhytmus, Beruf, Stress, 
Dann kommen diese Unseligen Abnehmversuche, ob notwendig oder nicht. Und dann sitzt man in der Falle.
Anstatt den alten bewährten Lebensrhytmus wieder zu etablieren, versucht man durch Verarschung seines Stoffwechsels mühsam Gramm für Gramm den Hüften abzuringen. Nur um dann zu sehen, dass nach einen kleinen Geschäftsessen wieder die alte Ordnung hergestellt worden ist. Logisch. Geht auch gar nicht anders.
Die andere gtroße Gruppe hatte irgendwie schon als Kind durch anerzogene falsche Lebensweise zuviel und wird dies heute auch nicht los.
Da ich überhaupt kein Fan von Kalorienzählen, % Rechnung KH, Fett, EW bin und ich dem auch von der wissenschaftlichen Seite innerhalb gewisser Grenzen nichts abgewinnen kann, halt ich auch nichts von Abnehmtheorien, die auf dieser Basis ansetzen. Kompliziert, Teuer, schmeckt nicht,  bringts nicht...
Also vermeide ich jegliche Ökonomisierung meines Stoffwechsels, ich gebe meinem internen Regelwerk zu verstehen: Alles OK, brauchst nicht zu sparen, fahr lieber die Leistung hoch.
Sprich: Ich verhalte mich so, wie jemand, der Gewichtsmässig keine Probleme hat.


----------



## boxer-harry (24. November 2008)

Beispiel: Provokant, ich weiß, aber so kann man am besten manche Zusammenhänge verstehen lernen.
Thomas. Vor sieben Jahren kam er mit 22 zu uns. Von den WW gegenüber. 176 wie ich, aber 135 Bruttoregistertonnen. Ein richtiges Kügelchen. Er kannte den Kalorien und Nährstoffgehalt jeglichen guten oder bösen Lebensmittels genauestens auswendig. Genutzt hatte es nichts.
Also erster Schritt nach den obligatorischen Bestandsaufnahmen (Fressbericht):
Waage bei mir abliefern. Wer mit Sport anfängt, nimmt erst mal zu, sieht das auf der waage und ist deshalb unglaublich motiviert. Dafür durfte er so oft in den Spiegel schauen wie er wollte, um die Umgestaltung zu verfolgen. Aber wiegen war tabu.
Dann wurde der Lebens und Essrhytmuswieder auf althergebrachte Prinzipien eingestellt. Auch hierbei wichtig:-nicht wiegen, denn man nimmt erst mal zu.
Dann natürlich Sport und diverse kleine weitere Hebelchen. Aber keiner davon hieß weniger Fett, mehr oder weniger dies und das. Nur Alkohol und Süssigkeiten sollten soweit möglich gemieden werden. Rest egal. 18 Monate später unter 80 Kilo. Er musste diverse Hautlappen chirurgisch straffen lassen. Dies bis heute so gehalten, obwohl er seit 4 Jahren keinen Sport mehr betreibt. Ab und zu sehen wir uns beispielsweise in der Pizzeria. Es geht ihm gut. Und er kann mir meist nicht ohne großes Nachdenken sagen, was er den Tag bisher gegessen hat - Wen interessierts auch, hauptsache keinen Hunger.

OK, bis nachher. Frauchen ruft zum Mittag. Hähnchen aus der Pfanne. Mit Kartoffeln und Gemüse.


----------



## Renn Maus (24. November 2008)

@Harry:
Super Klasse dein Beitrag. Vielen Dank.
Das Problem welches bei mir besteht, ist aber das ich einen extrem effizienten Stoffwechsel habe und somit auch bei viel Sport Fett anlege, wenn ich überkalorisch lebe.
Und hier kommt die Krux an der Sache: Durch jahrelanges, falsch anerzogenes Essen sind die Portionsgrößen einfach nicht mehr an ein "Gewicht halten" angepasst.
Esse ich so wie ich wollte, so würde ich JEDEN TAG stark überkalorisch leben. Und wenn du 4-5000kcal zu dir nimmst hilft auch SPort nicht. Zumindest nicht in den Maßen, in denen ich Sport machen kann.

Ich spreche übrigens auch aus Erfahrung. Ich hab mit 14-15 30kg abgenommen durch weniger Essen und viel Sport, dann 2,5 Jahren CC-Rennen gefahren, auch in der Lizenzklasse, dazu noch MTB-MArathons und Halbmarathons im luaufen. Dann mit 18 den SPort sein gelassen und 30kg wieder zugenommen.
Aber die ganze Zeit, auch wo ich über 11.000km p.a. radfahren war und über 3.000km p.a. laufen war musste ich aufs Essen aufpassen. Eben wegen der Portionsgrößen. Selbst im Trainingslager hätte ich sonst zugenommen.

Du siehst, ich weiß wovon ich spreche und bei mir kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen behaupten, dass es ohne Essenskontrolle nicht geht.
Im Moment muss sie stärker sein, wenn das Zielgewicht erreicht ist eben entsprechend entschärft, aber ohne Kontrolle gehts nach hinten los...

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Maxnus (24. November 2008)

Hallo Rennmaus,
Deinen Stoffwechsel, den kenne ich. Das ist nämlich meiner und leider hilft nur die Ernährung auf Deinen Stoffwechseltyp anzupassen und sich meist auch dran zu halten, was Du ja mit der Esskontrolle schon vor langem erkannt hast. 
Nur Mut, das wird schon

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

Dann ändert den Stoffwechseltyp doch...
Durch Esskontrolle erzwungene Gewichtsabnahme ist wie das Spannen einer Feder. 
Irgendwann wähnst du dich angekommen und dann reisst dich der JoJo wieder in fremde Dimensionen.
Die einen haben den Stoffwechsel eines Mustang V8 aus den 60ern, die andern tunen ihren TDI auf immer mehr Sparsamkeit.


----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

Beispiel für einen V8:
(Stark, verschwenderisch, hyperaktiv, hellwach und immer mit viel Abwärme...)

Trainerin, Erzieherin. Ende 20er. ca 170. 
Die futtert eigentlich immer, wenn ich sie seh. Schokoriegel, Pizza, Cola, Obst, Kekse

Neulich fragt sie mich, wie sie etwas zunehmen kann, sie kann nicht mehr essen, irgendwann muss sie auch mal arbeiten.
OK. Meine Antwort: Mach eine Abnehmdiät

Aber wir haben uns drauf geeinigt, dass ihr Hintern genau so perfekt ist, wie er ist. 
Sie wiegt 50 Kilo


----------



## Renn Maus (25. November 2008)

...


----------



## Boardercrime (25. November 2008)

Ist das normal oder hat Sie Würmer ?


----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

Würmer hat die sicher nicht. Sie ist nur das Musterbeispiel für einen JoJo - sicher trainierten Stoffwechsel.
Mit der Kalorienaufnahme ist sie aber m.E. an der Grenze dessen, was da noch in den Wastegate passt.
Aber es ist absolut auch für solche Fressäcke wie mich erstaunlich, was die vertilgen kann - bei der Figur


----------



## Renn Maus (25. November 2008)

@boxxer-harry:
Man kann den Stoffwechsel nur sehr beschränkt beeinflussen....
Ich halte deine letzten Thesen schlicht für falsch. Sry.
Aber ich lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (25. November 2008)

Was Sie auch sind (die Thesen). Rennmaus hat recht.
Man kann etwas an seinem Stoffwechsel in bestimmten Grenzen ändern, nicht aber den Typ wechseln. Der Kommentar von boxer harry entbehrt jeder wissenschaftlichen Grundlage. Man muß seine Ernährung auf den Stoffwechseltyp abstimmen. Die Trainerin ist genau das beste Beispiel dafür. Für den Stoffwechseltyp gibt es auch Ernährungspläne zur Gewichtszunahme . . .


----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

Kennst du?: Wer heilt hat Recht! ?

Im Übertragenen Sinne:

Du bist der TDI. Sparsam. Nur wenns sein muss auf direkten Wege bewegt. 5l/100 bei 150PS. Alles auf Leichtlauf, selbst die Lima wird abgekoppelt, wenn der Akku voll ist. Jetzt wos schneit ist während der Fahrt Schnee auf der Motorhaube. Die Heizung braucht ewig bis warm.

Andererseits der Smallblock V8 Gazguzzler. Alles zuckt und bewegt sich. Power, Nervös, es macht eine absolute Gänsehaut, sowas zu fahren, während der TDI einfach nur langweilig ist. 

Die Trainerin hat noch nie (und ich kenne sie schon ein Weilchen...) kalte Hände oder Füsse gehabt. Sie ist eigentlich immer am hin und her rennen. Jacke oder Mütze? Was wollt ihr machen, wenns kalt wird?

OK. Richtig ist: es gibt verschiedene Stoffwechseltypen. 
Richtig ist aber auch: Du kannst jede Basis versauen.
Du kannst es aber auch wieder umkehren.

Und: Ich habe viele Leute "behandelt" wo zunächst nichts, dann alles gefuttert werden durfte. Oder auch (grad bei Männern...) Ich will zulegen, aber es geht nicht. 

Ich trete jeden Beweis an!


----------



## Maxnus (25. November 2008)

und JoJo Sicherheit trainiert??  Setzt ja dann doch ne Diät vorraus, ist in sich ein Widerspruch


----------



## Maxnus (25. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Kennst du?: Wer heilt hat Recht! ?
> 
> Im Übertragenen Sinne:
> 
> ...


 

Dann zeig mal her! Ich halte mit

Bis später, muß zur Arbeit


----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

Hierzu noch ein kurzes Zitat, bevor ich jetzt endlich losmuss. Also nicht wundern, wenn ich erst später wieder antworten kann. Es ist über 15 jahre alt und von einem Ernährungswissenschaftler. Somit bitte als schmunzelnden Tipp in Richtung wissenschaftliche Grundlage oder sowas. 

Die Tipps von heute sind die Irrtümer von morgen...


----------



## Maxnus (25. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Die Tipps von heute sind die Irrtümer von morgen...


 


that's live     

ach ja, wegen der Trainerin
die ist 20 Jahre alt, treibt Sport und ist hyperaktiv  (Hummeln im Arsch),
die muss Riegel & Co füttern, sonst stottert der Motor und stirbt ab. 
Oder wird die von Dir durch die Trainingsräume gejagt und rennt deshalb immer hin und her? 

Im Übrigen frisst meine Maschine im Gegensatz zu dem TDI eine enorme Energiemenge, allerdings nur unter Volllast ( 8ooo ccm  500 PS ), fahre ich untertourig ( und das ist halt die meiste Zeit des Tages so), dann liegt der Verbrauch halt auch niedrig( 1,4l Diesel 70 PS ). Der Motor ist über 40 Jahre alt und ein wenig getunt, die Karosserie verschlankt und das Chassis gewichtsoptimiert, nur noch eine hauchdünne Sonderlackierung sorgt für die spärliche Optik


----------



## kleinbiker (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mal von einem Ernährungsexperten folgendes gelernt:

man kann eigentlich (fast) alles essen, es kommt eigentlich nur darauf an, *wann *und wieviel man davon ißt.

Er erählte von einem Geschäftsmann, der verzweifelt versuchte abzunehmen, aber trotz nur knapp 1000 Kalorien pro Tag nahm er nicht ab. Problem: Diese Kalorien wurden fast nur Abends verzehrt.

Dazu kann ich ein Buch empfehlen: "Schlank im schlaf", passt genau zu diesem Thema.

Grüße
kleinbiker

P.S. Mein BMI liegt unter 20, für mich also kein Problem


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Moin.
Zur Trainerein. Ende 20 will heissen: kurz vor 30.
Die wird solange so bleiben, wie sie so lebt.
Und nein, ich scheuch die nicht, eher die mich...


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Beispiele für Gewichtsänderungen gefällig? Geb ich gern in loser Folge hierein.
Wissenschaftliche Bewertung kümmert mich eigentlich wenig, solange es funzt. 
Vor Ernährungswissenschaftlern halte ich eh recht wenig. Begründung:
Vollkorn soll gesünder sein, wie Auszug. Honig nicht gesünder, als Raffinade. Solange sowas aus dem selben Mund kommt, kann ich die nicht ernst nehmen. Wie der Wetterbericht, der über die ganze Computer- und Forschungsorgie vergisst, ab und zu mal aus dem Fenster zu sehen.


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Giesela. 52. Krankenschwester. 170, 70 Kilo.
Trainert seit Jahren im Studio. Stepper, bißchen Geräte, ab und zu BBP Kurs.
Gewicht staibl.
Sie will runter auf 63. 10%. OK.
Ich wollts ihr ausreden, aber sie besteht drauf.
Also hier mit den Sachen gearbeitet, die schon zigmal wissenschaftlich dementiert worden sind, und trotzdem hervorragend in beide Richtungen funzen.
Statt um Halb fünf, noch 20 Minuten eher aufstehen und gleich frühstücken. Das eigentliche Frühstück in der Firma wird dann als Zwischenmahlzeit beibehalten. Mittags etwas mehr essen, abends weniger.
Keine Zwischenmahlzeit bis zum Abend.
Abendessen ca 18-1900
Ansonsten keine Änderungen. Gewicht zunächst unverändert, aber sie fühlte sich morgens erheblich wacher.
Nach einem halben Jahr war sie dann auf gut 66 Kilo und dabei blieb es.
Ziel 63 gestrichen, geht nur mit Stress und der JoJo Gefahr. Also ists so OK fanden wir beide
Kalorienmenge. Keine Ahnung, etwas mehr als vorher. Zusammensetzung. Morgens ruhig was kräftiges, wer startet schon gern mit einem leeren Tank in den Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (26. November 2008)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu kann ich ein Buch empfehlen: "Schlank im schlaf", passt genau zu diesem Thema.


 

Danke, Hoher Eiweißanteil in der Ernährung, das Buch vertritt den Low Carb klassiker mit der Einteilung in Stoffwechseltypen.
U.a.  meine Rede

@Boxer-Harry Keine Zahlen, Bilder   Keine allgemeinen Erfolgsrühmungen, sondern sauberen Plan mit aufstellungen
und selbst ist der Mann, mit Beispiel vorrangehen
persönlich weisen wofür man steht


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Was ist eigentlich Essen?

?

???

Nahrungsaufnahme.
Den Tank füllen.

OK. Also fahr ich mit meinem 8 Zylinder (Ich liebe ihn, aber er frisst mir einige Haare vom Kopf...) an die Tanke, und lasse den Sprit gaaaanz langsam reinlaufen, und immer nur ein paar Liter. Dann fahr ich gaaaaanz langsam durch die Gegend, Klima aus, nicht bremsen, alle Scheiben zu. 
Dann fragt der Tankwart. Watt machst du denn da? Ich will den Tank leeren, Reserven verbrauchen. Ey Alter. warum tritts du dann nich mal richtig rein.
Irgendwie bescheuert oder. 
Aber warum machen denn die ganzen Abnehmwilligen dann genau dies?


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

@maxnus:
Was erwartest du. Bilder? Möglichst noch mit Name und Adresse. Das wird wohl nicht so einfach sein ohne gewaltigen Ärger zu provozieren. Stell dir vor, deine Daten würden plötzlich zu argumentativen Zwecken im Netz kursieren.
Einen sauberen Plan. OK. Für alle gültig. OK. Geht nicht. Ihr sagt doch selber, jeder Mensch ist anders und ich habs auch noch bestätigt.
Bei diesem Thema führen viele Wege nach Rom.
Erfolgsrühmungen?...
Es sind Beispiele wie es tatsächlich ging. In der Praxis. Und ja, ich finds toll, dass ich den diversen Leuten helfen konnte. Ich finds auch toll, dass man mich deshalb so oft nett grüsst.
Anderseits gibts den Gegenpol von Leuten, denen ich den Spass verderbe, in dem ich vermeintlich normales Wissen in Frage stelle.
Dazu habe ich unzählige Projekte laufen, wo zunächst gelächelt, dann gemotzt, gedroht, und schließlich klein beigegeben wird. Meist kommt dann auch noch die Wissenschaft irgendwann auch mal in die Pötte...
Klappt aber nicht immer


----------



## Renn Maus (26. November 2008)

@harry:
Alles schön und gut, aber bitte geh mal darauf ein, wie du den Stoffwechseltyp abändern willst, wie du zu Anfang empfohlen hast.


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

geh nochmals zurück auf Beitrag Nr 1202. Eigentlich hab ich nur Zeitpunkte geändert und dann successive dazu die Kalorienmenge etwas erhöht. 
Weitere Schalter wurden nicht betätigt. Bei ihr reichte das, bei andern ggf auch, oder es sind individuell weitere Maßnahmen erforderlich.
Beispiel Frank


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Frank
40, knapp einsneunzig, gut 116 Kilo. Recht muskulöse Statue aber auch gut verpackt.
Der Auftrag: Runter auf 100. Schnell. Und kein Gramm zulegen. Das ganze dann dauerhaft. Und bitte kein Ausdauersport.
Also der klassische [email protected] Kunde:
Motivier mich gleich oder lass es bleiben.
OK. Morgens richtig was in die Kiepe. muss lange satt machen. Keine Zwischenmahlzeiten. Nachmittags nur ein bis zwei Äpfel. Abends nicht so wahnsinnig viel.
Das ganze im Sinne der Raubtierdiät für 6 Wochen für den schnellen Erfolg ohne Jo Jo Konditionierung. Also Atkins, weils auch seinem Geschmack entspricht.
Morgens gleich nach dem Aufstehen Bratwurst oder Nackensteak satt. Mittags und Abend genauso. Abend nicht so viel. Bis auf das Bierverbot fand er das geil während ich das Kotzen hätte kriegen können.
Dazu Krafttraining und Sauna.
Wasser satt zu trinken. 
Zwischenstopp nach sechs Wochen:  Minus 9 Kilo..... Da er beim Atmen etwas nach Chemiewerk roch, ging er zum Doc. Bluttest: Alles OK.
Und (festhalten) Cholesteride und TCL weit unter den Werten vor einem halben Jahr bei der Feuerwehruntersuchung....soweit zum Thema Fettvermeidung, keine Eier zum Frühstück etc.
OK. Atkins ist auf Dauer sicher problematisch. Also in Maßen wieder KH dazu (langsam aufbauend...)
Frühstückslastiges Essverhalten beibehalten. 
Weitere 5 Kilo in einem halben Jahr.
Irgendwann neue Firma, viel Stress, morgens noch früher aufstehen, damit es nicht noch früher wird, frühstücken gegen 9 in der Firma und Abends kocht Frauchen dann was richtiges. Naja. Aber immerhin hatte er bis dahin über ein Jahr das Gewicht gehalten, bevor die alten Fehler wieder hochkamen.


----------



## Renn Maus (26. November 2008)

Aber das was du beschreibst ist doch keine Beieinflussung des Stoffwechseltyps. Und erst recht keine Dauerhafte, wie du am Anfang behauptet hast, sondern genau das was sekt88 empfiehlt: Eine Anpassung der Nahrung an den individuellen Stoffwechsel.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Weasel_ (26. November 2008)

Mal davon abgesehen dass ich nicht ganz verstehe was die Sauna mit abnehmen zu tun haben soll... 

Im Endeffekt wird vermutlich doch nur die Kalorienmenge geregelt, weil man durch gezielte Anpassung der Nahrungsaufnahme weniger zu sich nimmt. Gerade die Tafel Schokolade, das Glas Cola oder das Bierchen am Abend vergisst man gern mal in so einer Rechnung. Dazu erhöht natürlich das Krafttraining den Grund- und Leistungsumsatz, dadurch kann man dann evtl. auch mehr aufnehmen. Das hat aber mit Anpassung des Stoffwechseltypes wenig zu tun.

Was dein Beispiel aber zeigt - zumindest deutet das der letze Nebensatz an - eine dauerhafte Anpassung des Körpers ist nicht möglich; wenn man mal übergewichtig war besteht immer die Gefahr für einen Rückfall. Man muss also immer am Ball bleiben, um sein Gewicht zu halten.


----------



## atlas (26. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Frank
> 40, knapp einsneunzig, gut 116 Kilo. Recht muskulöse Statue aber auch gut verpackt.
> Der Auftrag: Runter auf 100. Schnell. Und kein Gramm zulegen. Das ganze dann dauerhaft. Und bitte kein Ausdauersport.
> Also der klassische [email protected] Kunde:
> ...



Hallo

Die Diät welche du beschreibst hat zwar Erfolg,aber du wiedersprichst dir damit selbst.Du hat seine Ernährungsweise drastisch geändert(ins auf Dauer ungesunde)und hast seinen Stoffwechsel in keinster Weise veändert.
Das abnehmen funktioniert ja dabei nur weil du (er) Kohlenhydrate stark reduziert bzw.ganz vermieden hat,was den Insulinspiegel unten hält.Das ist das Prinzip einer anabolen Diät und so ähnlich auch im Buch "Schlank im Schlaf"beschrieben.
Also was machst du anders als die Anderen?

mfG
Atlas    (vor 15 Jahren 115 kg- jetzt 80kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (26. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> @maxnus:
> Was erwartest du. Bilder? Möglichst noch mit Name und Adresse. Das wird wohl nicht so einfach sein ohne gewaltigen Ärger zu provozieren. Stell dir vor, deine Daten würden plötzlich zu argumentativen Zwecken im Netz kursieren.
> Einen sauberen Plan. OK. Für alle gültig. OK. Geht nicht. Ihr sagt doch selber, jeder Mensch ist anders und ich habs auch noch bestätigt.
> Bei diesem Thema führen viele Wege nach Rom.
> ...


 
Na von Dir, da gibt`s dann auch keine Probleme mit dem Datenschutz,was anderes war auch nicht verlangt


----------



## Maxnus (26. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Frank
> 40, knapp einsneunzig, gut 116 Kilo. Recht muskulöse Statue aber auch gut verpackt.
> Der Auftrag: Runter auf 100. Schnell. Und kein Gramm zulegen. Das ganze dann dauerhaft. Und bitte kein Ausdauersport.
> Also der klassische [email protected] Kunde:
> ...


 Ist wie festgestellt Low Carb, ist ne Diät, Setzt auf Eiweiß und Fett, reduzierter KH Anteil, 
Du hast was von "normal Essen" wie einer der keine Probleme hat usw.gesprochen
 und jetzt haust du diesen Sparfutterplan für ein 116kilo Monster raus und hast Dich vorher getraut hier jedem zu widersprechen. Du bist ja ein richtiger Argumentationsheld mit gerader Diskussionslinie und in strategischer Eloquenz unschlagbar.
Denken, räuspern, sprechen(schreiben)

liebe Grüße


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Ihr könnt gern auch etwas genauer lesen, dann werdet ihr den Unterschied möglichweise erkennen. Ihr sucht auszugsweise Parallelen zu herkömmlichen Standardformeln und überlest die kleinen Unterschiede. Ich wiederhole es nochmal. Es gibt grobe Richtlinien. Es gibt viele Wege. Es gibt wie in meinen o.a. Beispielen natürlich Typ und verhaltensbezogene Maßnahmen. Ich bin ein klarer Feind von der Aussage, dass es "die eine Formel" gibt.
Es gibt die grobe richtige und die grobe falsche Richtung. Das Prozedere ist dann aber für jeden individuell zusammenzustellen.
Bei Frank habe ich mit geänderter Essenszusammensetzung natürlich etwas gemacht, was nicht bei jedem hinhaut. Denn es birgt die Gefahr jeder Diät.
Hier ging es eben, weil er ein recht disziplinierter Typ ist und er wusste, dass dauerhafte Umstellung notwendig ist.
Wenn ihr genau gelesen hättet (möglicherweise hab ich mich auch missverständlich ausgedrückt) wär euch aufgefallen, dass es eben auch hier einerseits auf Umstellung des Essrhytmus, anderseits auf das Gegenteil von Kalorieneinschränken geht.
Immerhin hat er mit mehr essen als vorher und dem geänderten Rhytmus über ein Jahr sein Gewicht gehalten.
Danach gings halt wieder andersrum.
Somit ist Frank eigentlich ein Muster für die Erklärung des Prinzips in beide Richtungen. Man kann damit auch den nie dick gewesenen ordentlich zum Wachsen bringen.
Ich schreib dann nachher mal in Ruhe die Geschichte von Fabian rein. Kann aber etwas dauern da grad noch einiges zu erledigen ist.


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Fabian
Irgendwann vor einigen Jahren erschien mal ein recht schmächtiges Kerlchen. 20, ca 180 und weit unter 70 Kilo. Er kam mit den Kumpels und wollte Muckis. Er hat sich vorher informiert, dass es verschiedene Typen gibt und kannte auch die 2-Fingerregel Muskelansatz Bizeps zum Gelenk. 
Er hat aber schon woanders trainiert und es hatte nichts wesentliches gebracht. Eiweiss, Weightgainer, alles nur marginal angeschlagen.
Irgenwann wuchs das aber doch recht ansehnlich, merkwürdigerweise hatte das was mit dem Job zu tun.
Frühes Aufstehen, unregelmäßiges Essen, FRühstück, wozu?
Heute wiegt der sicher so um die 20 Kilo mehr als ich mit meinen 84 Kilo im Schnitt
Muckis hat er auch sehr ordentlich zugelegt, aber leider sieht man sie nicht mehr.
Letztens hatte er sogar ein kleines Bäuchlein und hat auch schon seine Nahrung deshalb umgestellt. OK. Möglicherweise wäre es doch besser, den Lebens- und Essrhytmus von früher wieder herzustellen.
Aber, und da gehe ich konform. Auf dem direkten Wege ist das nicht so einfach, sonst ist Frust programmiert.
Für den wäre nun ein ähnliches Programm wie bei Frank möglich. So Diätgeschädigt ist er also noch nicht. Diätgeschädigt heisst: Durch laufenden Alarm (ständiges Hungern, partiellen  Mangel, Stress, schlaflosigkeit, ständiges Denken ans Essen etc) wird ein Sparprogramm in Marsch gesetzt, dass dann nur drauf wartet, bis man auch nur das kleinste bißchen isst. 
Und genau das meine ich mit Änderung des Stoffwechsels. Dieses Notlaufprogramm ist eigentlich hinreichend erforscht und wird anscheinend doch angezweifelt.


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Ich hab mal das hier bei Google reingegeben. Einfach mal lesen. 

reduzierter Stoffwechsel abnehmdiät

Leider kommen dann natürlich die unvermeidlichen Bestellseiten, weil man will ja verdienen. Aber das gilt doch eigentlich für alle incl Moosburger und Konsorten.
Irgendwie haben alle die Wahrheit nicht komplett auf ihrer Seite, aber immerhin kann man einmal  erkennen, dass es verschiedene Meinungen gibt, die alle mit wissenschaftlichen Ausdrücken um sich werfen. Und: man muss nun nur noch sehen, welche Übung praktisch funktioniert. Nicht nur im Buch, sondern in der Praxis.


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Der hier ist auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Der hier ist auch nicht schlecht

in der


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Der hier ist auch nicht schlecht

in der Wiki: Hunger/Hunger und fasten

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunger


----------



## boxer-harry (26. November 2008)

Sorry, breite Finger heute...


----------



## Staufen-Biker (26. November 2008)

> 116kilo Monster





........ Danke für das nette Kompliment...............

............das ich aber natürlich mit Humor nehme............


----------



## Maxnus (26. November 2008)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> ........ Danke für das nette Kompliment...............
> 
> ............das ich aber natürlich mit Humor nehme............




ich mag 116 Kilo Monster, nimms als Kompliment


----------



## Maxnus (26. November 2008)

@boxer -harry
jetzt frag ich mich wo eigentlich noch der Unterschied ist zwischen dem was Du spätestens ab Beitrag 1214 sagst und dem was meine Äußerungen betrifft ?
Vielleicht dann doch etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt, oder missverstanden worden!
Wie auch immer. Denke, Sache ist somit klar


----------



## MarioJung (26. November 2008)

Hi,
@Renn Maus: Ich finde es klasse, wie du das Forum nutzt um dich zu motivieren, weiter so, bleib dran.

Ich wiege aktuell 102kg bei 196cm, und wäre gerne ein paar Kilo leichter. Tagsüber habe ich denke ich alles im Griff: Frühstück immer Joghurt (0,5L, 0,1%Fett) mit Müsli + Obst. Mittagessen in der Kantine, aber bewusst, wenig Fett, viel Gemüse viel Salat. Abendessen ist meist auch OK. Aber dann kommt das Problem. Abends habe ich *ganz oft* Heißhunger. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich tagsüber so zu ernähren, dass man abends keinen Heißhunger hat, oder ist das manchmal einfach so und man muss dem mit Willenkraft oder Ablenkung begegnen? 

Habt ihr Tricks auf Lager um dem Heißhunger abends nicht nachzugeben.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Renn Maus (26. November 2008)

Ok,
was ich einsehe ist, dass Hungergefühl und eine unterkalorische Ernährung dazu führen können, dass der Grundumsatz sinkt und auch Muskeln, sowie anderes Gewebe neben dem Fett abgebaut werden.
Denoch ist eine Fettabnahme nur möglich, wenn dem Körper mehr kcal abgerungen werden, als er zugeführt bekommt.
Aus diesem Zusammenhang ergeben sich für mich folgende Fragen:

- wo liegt die, warscheinlich bei jedem individuelle, Schwelle, an der die verminderte Kalorienzufur ins negative umschwänkt?

- inwieweit kann Sport, und insbesondere Ausdauersport den oben genannten negativen Effekt verhindern und welches Pensum ist dafür nötig?!

- Wenn ich durch meine Ernährungsumstellung trotz unterkalorischer Ernährung weniger Hungergefühl verspüre, da die Nahrung ausgewogener ist, ist dies dann ebenso negativ für den Grundumsatz und die Leistungsfähigkeit, oder nicht?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## pongi (26. November 2008)

Die individuelle Schwelle ist der Grundumsatz. Futterst du mehr wird dein Gewicht steigen, futterst du weniger sinkt es. Um Muskeln zu behalten bzw aufzubauen während du die Kalorien kürzt muss deine Stickstoffbilanz positiv sein.

Gerade Ausdauersport führt dazu, dass du Muskeln abbaust. Den eigentlich behindern sie dich bei deiner Tätigkeit. Sie sind unnützer Ballast. Schau dir mal die Marathonläufer und Triathleten an und dann 100m Sprinter, Bobanschieber,...


----------



## EagleFlight (26. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> - wo liegt die, warscheinlich bei jedem individuelle, Schwelle, an der die verminderte Kalorienzufur ins negative umschwänkt?
> 
> - inwieweit kann Sport, und insbesondere Ausdauersport den oben genannten negativen Effekt verhindern und welches Pensum ist dafür nötig?!
> 
> - Wenn ich durch meine Ernährungsumstellung trotz unterkalorischer Ernährung weniger Hungergefühl verspüre, da die Nahrung ausgewogener ist, ist dies dann ebenso negativ für den Grundumsatz und die Leistungsfähigkeit, oder nicht?



Hi Alex,

Faustregel: Nicht wesentlich weniger Kalorien konsumieren als der Grundumsatz.

Durch den Leistungsumsatz, insbesondere Sport kommt dann der Großteil der negativen Energiebilanz und somit des Abnehmens zu Stande.  Sprich: Je mehr Sport desto schneller kann man gesund abnehmen.

Und um Muskelabbau zu verhindern: Genug Proteine.  Genug Proteine.  Genug Proteine.  Wie öfter schon gesagt: ca. 20%.  Lieber zu viel als zu wenig, also: Lieber 30% als nur 10% der Kalorien aus Proteinen, für einen begrenzten Zeitraum ist das jedenfalls kein Problem, genug trinken vorausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (26. November 2008)

@Renn Maus und andere Interessenten
Wenn Du jeden Tag  Stück Sachertorte isst(ca. 3 x 500kcal), wirst Du trotz unterkalorischer Ernährung zunehmen, so einfach ist das also nicht zu berechnen. 
Also nur rudimentär anerklärt:
Es geht darum, den Fettstoffwechsel zu verstärken und die Zuckerverstoffwechselung zurückzudrängen. Insulin ist ein extrem wichtiges Stoffwechselhormon, dessen Wirkweise man sich sowohl zum Zunehmen als auch zum Abnehmen zunutze machen kann. Als Transport- und Speicherhormon ist es verantwortlich für die Regulierung des Blutzuckerspiegels mit der Kohlenhydratverstoffwechselung. Leider blockt es dabei die Fettverbrennung und transportiert die aufgenommenen Nahrungsfette in die Speicher. Bei Verzehr von KH mit hohem glykämischen Index schüttet die Bauchspeicheldrüse große Mengen an Insulin aus um den Blutzuckerspiegel zu regulieren; funktioniert das nicht, ist man Diabetiker. 
Also ist diese Ausschüttung wichtig und der Zuckerabbau absolut vorrangig. Daher die sinnvolle Blockade der Fettverstoffwechselung aus primärgesundheitlicher Sicht. Leider führt auch zu viel KH- Zufuhr nachdem die Glykogenspeicher gefüllt sind durch Insulin zu Umbau der KH in Speicherfett und dessen Anlagerung. 
Zum Abnehmen also Insulinauschüttung reduzieren, 
KHkalorienersatz: proteinhaltige Kost (dadurch auch erhöhte Thermogenese & Muskelerhalt, sowie stärkeres Sättigungsgefühl und ausreichende Kalorienversorgung)
Omega3 und Omega6 Fettsäuren verbessern ebenfalls den Fettstoffwechsel und sind teilweise essentiell
Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen KH sind nicht schlecht und auch nicht tabu sie bringen Dir Power und befeuern Deine Hirnleistung, sollten also gezielt eingesetzt werden.
Das ist nur ein ganz grober Anriß an Information zum Grundsatz dieses Themas
Gruß


----------



## Maxnus (26. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> - wo liegt die, warscheinlich bei jedem individuelle, Schwelle, an der die verminderte Kalorienzufur ins negative umschwänkt?
> 
> - inwieweit kann Sport, und insbesondere Ausdauersport den oben genannten negativen Effekt verhindern und welches Pensum ist dafür nötig?!
> 
> - Wenn ich durch meine Ernährungsumstellung trotz unterkalorischer Ernährung weniger Hungergefühl verspüre, da die Nahrung ausgewogener ist, ist dies dann ebenso negativ für den Grundumsatz und die Leistungsfähigkeit, oder nicht?


  zu1 muss mit etwas empirischer Arbeit ermittelt werden, Berechnungen sind zu ungenau
zu 2 jeder Sport tut das, Kraftsport erhöht dein alltime Verbrauchsvolumen, Ausdauersport verbrennt bei der Belastung am meisten:  kombinieren ist das Idealste
zu 3 für den Grundumsatz grundsätzlich Nein
für die Leistungsfähigkeit ein klares Jein(erklärungen würden jetzt bis zur Erschöpfung andauern)
Gute Nacht


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

Das ist dann ja sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt  

Alle meine Erfahrungen in dieser Sache zusammengefasst kann ich das vielleicht so auf den Punkt bringen: 
Es gibt eine Strategie für den langfristigen Erfolg, und viele Taktiken, die darin enthalten sind.
Die Strategie:

Der Stoffwechsel muss folgendes tun, der Körper muss in folgende Richtung trainiert werden, dabei nehme ich deine o.a. Ausdrücke:
Fettabnahme ist nicht (Dauerhaft) möglich, wenn du dem Körper Kalorien abringst, sondern er muss sie als freiwillig in den Wastegate pusten, wenn sie überflüssig sind
Es gilt einen Umsatz auf hohem Niveau zu etablieren
Sport ist ein wichtiger Katalysator dabei, weil er dieses hohe Niveau unterstützt/verlangt. Zudem wird der Stoffwechsel in Trab gehalten, der HUngerstoffwechsel wird gebremst.
Die Kalorienzufuhr zu vermindern, ist extrem gefährlich. Es besteht die Gefahr den Stoffwechsel auszubremsen.
Unterkalorisch ist richtig, aber die Richtung ist entscheidend. Nicht weniger essen, sondern mehr verbrauchen.

Beim Begriff verbrauchen kommt nun die Taktik ins Spiel und damit der Bereich des individuellen.

Aber es fallen mir auf den Schlag mindestens 5 Begriffe ein, wo völlig unterschätzt wird, bzw nichts bei den hochgelobten Oecotropologen und anderen Wissenschaftlern gesagt wird


----------



## Weasel_ (27. November 2008)

Zähl die Begriffe doch mal auf, das würde mich schon interessieren.

Ansonsten denke ich ist das schon der richtige Ansatz: lieber den Verbrauch erhöhen und die Aufnahme nur gezielt (Zucker, Alkohol z.B.) reduzieren. Das hat bei mir auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

Dieser Tage sehr effektiv:
lieber etwas weniger anziehen: Also Mützchen zu Hause lassen, so dünn wie möglich bis zu dem Punkt, wo man grad noch nicht friert. Den Punkt kann man gut trainieren. Hier im Büro sind grad 15 Grad. Da ich hier immer allein werke, kommts auf die Klamotten grad nicht an. Also sitz ich hier mit einer 3/4 Fubu ohne Socken oder Hausschüchen, und einem T-Shirt. 
Draussen geh ich mit Jeans und Hemd bei dem Wetter stundenlang draussen rum. 
Gegenüber den gut eingepackten Mitmenschen kostet mich das locker 500 Kcal täglich
Für die Ärzte hier: Meine Schilddrüse ist definitiv OK...


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

In die selbe Richtung geht die Tatsache, dass Dicke zu einem geringeren Grundumsatz auch dadurch neigen, das durch die größere Oberfläche bei gleicher Größe, das Verhältnis der Wärme abstrahlenden Fläche ungünstiger wird. Der Überlebensmechanismus funktioniert perfekt auf einfachste Weise.


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

Stress.
Angst, Geldnot, Freundin weg, laufend zwanghaft ans Essen denken, starr fixierte Abnehmziele, JOb, Mobbing, Scheinbewegungen (F. Vester,  Phänomen Stress) wie Autofahren oder Actionfilme, Ballerspiele etc, 

Stress ist ein wichtiger Mechanismus. Aber man muss die Stoffwechselprodukte abbauen, die Situationen vermeiden soweit es geht. Dauerstress signalisiert: Problem! Reserven anlegen.

Gegen Stress hilft auch ausreichend Schlafen. Schlank im Schlaf, oder exakter Schlank durch Schlaf


----------



## polo (27. November 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Ansonsten denke ich ist das schon der richtige Ansatz: lieber den Verbrauch erhöhen und die Aufnahme nur gezielt (Zucker, Alkohol z.B.) reduzieren. Das hat bei mir auch gut funktioniert.








das wäre doch viel zu einfach und effektiv für dieses forum.


----------



## Renn Maus (27. November 2008)

@Polo: Du bist ein Zyniker.
Ich denke du hast in deinem Leben noch nie 30kg abgenommen oder es nötig gehabt dies zu machen.
Wenn du wüsstest was eine massive Gewichtsreduktion für einen bedeutet, dann würdest du dir die schnippischen Kommentare in den div. Threads sparen..... "Kopfschüttel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (27. November 2008)

keine 30, aber 15kg. in einem 3/4 jahr. weniger alkohol, weniger zucker (+ chips, + döner um 04:30) etwas kleinere portionen, mehr sport. dauerhaft.
es _ist _so einfach.


----------



## Maxnus (27. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Das ist dann ja sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt
> 
> Alle meine Erfahrungen in dieser Sache zusammengefasst kann ich das vielleicht so auf den Punkt bringen:
> Es gibt eine Strategie für den langfristigen Erfolg, und viele Taktiken, die darin enthalten sind.
> ...




Wo hab ich was anderes geschrieben, als das?


----------



## Maxnus (27. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Dieser Tage sehr effektiv:
> lieber etwas weniger anziehen: Also Mützchen zu Hause lassen, so dünn wie möglich bis zu dem Punkt, wo man grad noch nicht friert. Den Punkt kann man gut trainieren. Hier im Büro sind grad 15 Grad. Da ich hier immer allein werke, kommts auf die Klamotten grad nicht an. Also sitz ich hier mit einer 3/4 Fubu ohne Socken oder Hausschüchen, und einem T-Shirt.
> Draussen geh ich mit Jeans und Hemd bei dem Wetter stundenlang draussen rum.
> Gegenüber den gut eingepackten Mitmenschen kostet mich das locker 500 Kcal täglich
> Für die Ärzte hier: Meine Schilddrüse ist definitiv OK...



Umgekehrt mein lieber würde dann ein Schuh draus werden, sämtliche Artiker und Bergsteiger der letzten 200 Jahre werden Dir bestätigenwas passiert wenn der Organismus gekühlt wirde: er schützt die inneren Organe vor Auskühlung und fährt Durchblutung und Stoffwechsel herunter um das "Überleben" zu sichern, sonst hätte niemand mit genug Nahrung Erfrierungen, nach deiner Theorie, oder wie glaubst Du ist es möglich leute nach 15min ohne Sauerstoff aus dem Eiswasser zu ziehen und zu reanimieren: Herzschlag nahe null, Stoffwechsel nahe null. Dieses Phänomen macht sich die Medizin schon lange zu nutze. Eisspray zur Duchblutungshemmung bei Kontusionen. Was erzähl ich eigentlich noch?Schon mal was von Winterstarre bei Tieren gehört? Kalorienumsatz gleich null.
Gegenteiliges gilt bei Überhitzung. Körper muss zum "Überleben" Hitze aus dem Körper abtransportieren, sämtliche Kapillaren werden geöffnet und Herzschlag erhöht um Temperatur über das Blut an der Außenhülle abzugeben(Wärmetauscher)
Jetzt hör endlich auf!
an alle anderen: Überhitzung ist kein Abnehmtipp von mir
  liebe Grüße


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

Du verstehst mich anders.
Ich versteh dich anders.
Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass deine Ausführungen nicht so effektiv sind, wie die meinigen. Wahrscheinlich siehst du es genauso


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

Jetzt hör endlich auf? Jetzt gehts erst richtig los!
Bitte immer präzise lesen:

Ich habe geschrieben: "so dünn wie möglich bis zu dem Punkt, wo man grad noch nicht friert"
Logisch, denn das setzt wieder genau das in Kraft, was du eben meintest


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

wegen Gewichtszunahme im Laufe des Lebens:

Ich stell mich mal selber mit meinem Kurzen Gewichtslebenslauf rein, damit die Sache etwas persönlicher wird
Harald. (Ich...) Derzeit seit einer guten Woche 48. 84 kilo +-1,5 Kilo bei gut 176


Mit 14 bis 15 habe ich ca 60 Kilo gewogen. Ich war Sportbefreit und habe morgens entweder 1-2 Tafeln Kinderschoko oder 3-4 Brötchen mit Nutella vertilgt.
gut genährt aber noch im Rahmen.
Als ich dann mit 16 von irgendeinem Proll verprügelt werden sollte, hab ich mich diesem Thema durch Flucht entzogen und danach einen Karatekurs belegt.
Dabei stellte ich fest, dass Sport Spass machen kann.
Mit 22 war ich dann richtig gut drauf bei Mittel 76 Kilo.
Dann hat mich einer ins Studio geschleppt. Muckies machen. 3 Jahre später wog ich 99,99 Kilo. Ich bin ein recht gut auf so ein Training ansprechender Typ. Für den, wen es was sagt: Bankdrücken 3 Wdh mit 190 Kilo oder 400 Kilo Beinpresse. Muskulatur extrem stark, leider wegen guter Verpackung unsichtbar. In dem Studio wusste keiner was von Definition etc. Keine Pillen, kein Eiweiss oder sonstige Mittelchen. Nur eben alles rein, was geht. Das klassische Pizza & Bier Doping.
Es zeigte sich aber, dass die ganze Power im Kampfsport (mittlerweile Boxen, Karate war zu sportlich, Wing Tsun zu lahm) nicht umsetzbar, sogar hinderlich war.
Also wieder runter. Seit 1986 somit die Sache mit etwas mehr Beweglichkeit und Kraftausdauer zu lasten der Spitzenkraft.
Gewicht seit dem immer gleich.
Bei der Trainingsumstellung hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit dem Gewicht. Die Muckies sind einfach nur weniger geworden ohne eine Plauze zu bekommen.
Heute kann ich mich so beschreiben:
Bankdrücken nur noch 130 Kilo einmal oder 10x100 oder auch 50x50 Kilo. Beinpresse 280 Kilo. Oder 100 Kniebeugen mit 40 Kilo. 5 Km laufen gehen in unter 20 Minuten, 10 in etwas über 40.
Jedes Jahr nehm ich an dem Münderschen Stadtlauf (Söltjerlauf) teil. Dabei laufe ich immer zwischen 30-38 km
Schlagkraft am Messsack gut 400 mKg (4 Kilojoule) mit der rechten Seite
Heute kann man bei mir bei günstiger Beleuchtung den Sixpack klar erkennen. Also nicht übertrieben, aber schon deutlich sichtbar. Auf den Bizeps laufen schön sichtbar die Adern
Und ich bin ein wirklich guter Esser...der auch im 14 Tage AI Türkeiurlaub mit absoluter Sportabstinenz null zunimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (27. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich anders.
> Ich versteh dich anders.
> Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass deine Ausführungen nicht so effektiv sind, wie die meinigen. Wahrscheinlich siehst du es genauso



Was sind denn effektive Ausführungen?
es ist sich natürlich immer jeder selbst der nächste und das einzige was Gott auf dieser Erde gerecht verteilt hat ist der Verstand:  Jeder glaubt er hätte genug davon ja sogar mehr als die Anderen.
Du hast Dir hier im Forum schon mehrfach widersprochen, worauf Dich ja auch andere hingewiesen haben, in einigen Dingen hast Du schlicht unrecht!
Mit dem Unterschied, dass Du das offensichtlich eben nicht selber weist, 
meine Ausführungen sind detailiert und begründet, in sich schlüssig formuliert und untereinander widerspruchsfrei.
Die Ausführung zum Thema "kälteangeregte Thermogenese" totaler Schwachsinn und wenn du das auch selber nicht weist, dann offenbart dies ein Blackhole kognitiven Defizits; das ist wider jede biochemische und biophysikalische Gesetzmäßigkeit und gar nicht mehr diskussionsfähig.
Es macht keinen Sinn sich auf intellektueller Ebene zu duellieren, wenn ein Kontrahent komplett unbewaffnet ist. Ich laß die Zuordnung jetzt mal offen, um nicht vollends beleidigend rüberzukommen.

Mein sportlicher Ehrgeiz ist jetzt auch noch größer als meine Selbstachtung und deshalb lass ich mich dann mal auf dieses Duell ein:

Ebenfalls mit 22 Jahren allerdings mit Protein und gesunder Mischkost bei174cm Körpergröße von 59 kilogramm auf 85kg bei Körperfettanteil von 10%  Bestkleistung Bankdrücken 205kg Kniebeuge 230kg, Beinpresse 490kg, Klimmzüge 60 kg Zusatzgewicht 6WH, . . .aber es gibt Bessere. Habe damals Kickboxen noch gemacht und gerade wegen der Power ists sehr gut gelaufen( unter 100 Kilo blieb da dann keiner stehen, da deutlich schwächer), waren ja auch nur 85kg Körpergewicht; mit der aktiven Masse schnell und beweglich
Vor 10 Jahren mit Biken angefangen, bestreite Marathons und Halbmarathons, habe diese Jahr mal nen 5. Platz in meiner Altersklasse belegt. mein bestes Ergebnis, meist reicht es aber nur für unter die ersten 20 oder 30,. . . es gibt halt bessere. Dafür habe ich das Körpergewicht reduziert auf 75 Kilo bei 8% Körperfett ganzjährig. Definition der gesamten Körpermuskulatur sehr gut sichtbar ( siehe Profilbild ).
Bankdrückleistung aktuell 160 kg, Kniebeuge 160 kg,  Beinpresse einbeinig 230 kg, Klimmzüge 50 Kg Zusatzgewichht
und protein- und vitaminreicher Ernährung, gezielte KH Zuführung, wir wollen ja nicht mehr Muskeln aufbauen wegen Biken, sonst zu schwer 

Bin 40 Jahre alt muß also noch 8 abwarten, um zu sehen wie ich mich dann präsentiere  bis dann

Jürgen


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

Irgendwann sollten wir mal einen Beruhigungsrotwein zusammen trinken. Die Schreiberei ist scheinbar missverständlich? 
Jeder mag seinen Standpunkt haben. Ich hab halt den meinigen und begründe ihn mit praktischen Beispielen. Sicher ist da einges dabei, was dem Mainstream nicht entspricht. Somit kritisier ich dich auch. Irgendwie ist das ja der Sinn einer Diskussion, oder?
Aber stell dir vor, wir wären komplett einer Meinung. Dann wären die Beiträge zumindest des einen völlig überflüssig.
Ansonsten Kompliment für die sportlichen Eckdaten. Mit 40 hatte ich eigentlich nicht mehr zu bieten, als heute. Somit sollte das im Bereich des möglichen sein, auch dir diese Fitness zu erhalten.
Mit meiner Aussage wegen Power/Gewicht und Leistungsfähigkeit. Ich war wegen den Muskelpaketen einfach zu unbeweglich geworden. Dazu zu langsam und dazu musste das ganze auch noch in Sachen Ausdauer hinterfragt werden. Somit habe ich auf dein Gewicht (85) abtrainiert. das war und ist  zu der Größe der für mich beste Kompromiss.
Mein letzter Ausflug ins Kickboxen ist jetzt ein halbes Jahr her. Hierbei kommt mir die ausführliche Wing Tsun Erfahrung gut rein. Ansonsten würd ich das mit den Beinen nicht gebacken kriegen. Dafür gings aber ganz gut...


----------



## Maxnus (27. November 2008)

Habe die Flasche schon entkorkt. Prost!


----------



## atlas (27. November 2008)

Upps

Das hat gesessen.
Bevor jetzt noch jemand in "höher schneller weiter"einsteigt,mal wieder zum Thema.
Renn-Maus ,Ich und viele andere würden brennend gern wissen wie man seinen Stoffwechsel ändert.

bitte um sachlich Aufklärung!

mfG
Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (27. November 2008)

OK, Extra nochmal den Rechner gestartet, eigentlich schon schluss für heute, aber für einen guten Zweck:
Erst noch von mir aus das Prost an Jürgen

Dazu darf ein  Trinkspruch natürlich nicht fehlen.
Kommt aus China und ist uralt:

Das Leben meistert man entweder lächelnd oder gar nicht!

bis morgen früh dann---


----------



## atlas (27. November 2008)

n`Abend

Ich weiß nicht ob ers nicht versteht oder nicht will.
Boxxer-Harry  :   Wie wechsel ich meinen Stoffwechsel,los lüfte das Geheimniss!


mfG
Atlas


----------



## EagleFlight (27. November 2008)

So, bin mit meinem eigenen Plan zum ersten Mal im Rückstand.


----------



## boxer-harry (28. November 2008)

Moin
Heute nur wenig Zeit, einige wichtige Auswärtstemine
Also am Rande vorweg:
Bevor ich was ändern kann, muss ich erst die Fehler sehen. Ich kenne euch nicht. Ich kenne euren Lebens und Essrhytmus nicht. 
Ohne das Objekt des Handelns zu sehen, ist das wie ein Kapitel aus dem Anrufprotokollen des ADAC
Hilfe mein Auto springt nicht an. 
Dann schildern sie mal das Problem
Na es springt nicht an
Dreht der Anlasser. 
Wie
Na dreht er den Motor. 
Nein der Motor sitzt fest
...

OK. Kleiner Scherz am Rande. 
Kleine Tipps aus dem Zusammenhang sind schön und gut
Funzen tuts als ganzes Konzept.

Wohnt hier nicht einer der Beteiligten in meiner Nähe? Dann könnt man sich mal "live" austauschen.


----------



## Boardercrime (28. November 2008)

Boxer-Harry, dein Grundkonzept besteht aus frühem,üppigen Frühstücken, keine Zwischenmahlzeiten und wenig und nicht zu spätes Abendessen, richtig ?


----------



## boxer-harry (28. November 2008)

Das Grundkonzept besteht darin, den Tank zu Beginn der Reise schön voll zu machen und rechtzeitig zu tanken. stopps an jeder Tanke sind nicht unbedingt notwenig.
Zudem muss Spass beim Fahren im Vordergrund stehen, und nicht das Sparen um jeden Preis

Das Grundkonzept besteht aus Gib Gas,hab Spaß, Oma zahlt jede Rechnung

Das Programm ist dann aber individuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weasel_ (28. November 2008)

@atlas:
Wir haben doch schon längst alle festgestellt, dass man seinen Stoffwechseltypen nicht einfach ändern kann, sondern nur seine Lebens/Ernährungsweise an diesen anpassen kann...

Wie man das macht ist, wie harry schon sagt, ohne individuelle Betrachtung nicht möglich.


----------



## atlas (28. November 2008)

Hallo

Das ist ja mein Reden.Seinen Stoffwechsetyp kann mann nicht ändern.Boxer-Harry vertritt jedoch lt. seinen Ausführungen eine andere Meinung,welche mich interressiert,da ich fürmich nicht in Anspruch nehme im Besitz der allleinigen Wahrheit zu sein.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (28. November 2008)

Hallo

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen:Renn-Maus versuch doch mal zum Abendessen KH ganz zu vermeiden un iß statt dessen z.B. ein Steak mit Blattsalat oder eine grosse Portion Shrimps(z.B. bei Aldi mit verschiedenen Würzmischungen).Eine Packung Putenbrustfilet ist auch lecker.
Das macht satt hat viel Protein,wenig Fett und hält deinen Insulinspiegel unten-wichtig für die Fettverbrennung in der Nacht.
Ich hab auch mal 115kg gewogen,wenn auch nicht dick,so doch mit einem Körperfettgehalt um die 20% -vieleicht etwas mehr.
Das ist jetz ca.15 Jahre her und heute bin ich bei 80kg,d.h.es geht also.


mfG

Atlas


----------



## polo (28. November 2008)

verwässerter, totgegarter aldiproteinmüll! lecker


----------



## rboncube (29. November 2008)

polo schrieb:


> verwässerter, totgegarter aldiproteinmüll! lecker



Aha, da spricht der Feinschmecker

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Google (29. November 2008)

@Rennmaus Du hast seit 2003 nix dazu gelernt! Du schaffst es eh nicht und blamierst Dich nur aufs Neue


----------



## Renntrottel (30. November 2008)

Es soll ja Leute geben, die ausschließlich Destruktives von sich geben, andere ständig mit arrogantem Zynismus abkanzeln, aber selbst nix vorweisen können.

Das ist dann leider real, authentisch und eine sinnleere Aussage

Gott sei Dank ist das bei den Beitragsschreibern speziell zu diesem Thema bei keinem der Fall; alles wohlüberlegte, wohlmeinende, wertvolle Entwicklungshinweise für Rennmaus
schön nur erfrischend Positives aufnehmen zu dürfen
Weiter so, Ihr Helden


----------



## Renn Maus (30. November 2008)

@google:
Entsprechend meiner guten Erziehung und der Tatsache das ich mich besser kenne als du mich je kennen wirst, verzichte ich auf jeglichen Kommentar hinsichtlich deines destruktieven Artikels und lasse dich in deinem Glauben....
Zum Glück ist die Welt groß genug dass du Menschen wie mir, die sich öffentlich blamieren wollen aus dem Weg gehen kannst.
Denn mit solch selbstbewussten, offenen und kommunikative Menschen wirst wohl immer Schwierigkeiten haben klar zu kommen.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Staufen-Biker (30. November 2008)

.........und es soll sogar Menschen geben, die Ihre Proteine nicht nur bei

Feinkost Käfer in München kaufen können .......


PS: Wer beseitigt hier eigentlich die "Mülltrolle" aus dem Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (30. November 2008)

@all:
Hallo zusammen,
es läuft im Moment weiter blendent. Ich erstelle mir zur Zeit einen vier Wochen Plan mit abwechslungsreicher Kost und integriertem Trainingsplan.

Mein Bauchumfang lag gestern bei unter 111,5cm und das Gewicht betrug 107,5kg. Das ist der niedrigste Wert seit über 2 Jahren.
Disziplinprobleme in dem Sinne, dass ich maßlos esse, und die Mengenverhältnisse nicht im Griff habe, bestanden diese Woche absolut nicht.

Ich wollte heute eigentlich 3Std. Rennrad fahren, aber im Moment regnet es. Entweder ich geh stattdesen gleich biken, oder ich schwing mich etwas kürzer aufs Rennrad. Mal schauen.
Heute Abend gehe ich mit ein paar Freunden in die Kletterhalle.

Die Arbeit täglich meine Ernährung hier hinein zu schreiben mache ich mir nicht mehr. Sie ist analog zu den letzten Einträgen ähnlich.
Allerdings bewegt sich meine Kalorienzufuhr stets zwischen 1700 und 2000 kcal da ich nicht riskieren will zu stark unterkalorisch zu leben, eben aus bekannten, negativen Gründen. Es scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Sobald mein Plan fertig ist, stell ich ihn hier online.


----------



## polo (30. November 2008)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> .........und es soll sogar Menschen geben, die Ihre Proteine nicht nur bei
> 
> Feinkost Käfer in München kaufen können .......
> 
> ...



garnelen? pute? feinkost käfer? 
es ist genau solche ernährunsignoranz, die dazuführt, daß die ganzen wohlstandsignoranten verfetten.
eine garnele kommt vom fischhändler, eine pute wird in einer ernährungsnormalen welt nicht in "packungen" gekauft.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. November 2008)

@Polo: Es ist in div. Studien belegt worden, dass der Anteil Übergewichtiger mit steigendem Wohlstand abnimmt. Aber dies ist ein vollkommen anderes Thema, welches ich in meine Thread hier nicht ausbreiten möchte.
Aber ich gebe dir recht. Man sollte viel stärker zurück zur ursprünglichen Zubereitung der Nahrung. Seit ich alleine Wohne habe ich mir dies auf angewöhnt. Im Kühlschrank müssen vor allen dingen die Grundstoffe vorhanden sein. Das Essen gestaltet man dann durchs Handwerk.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## polo (30. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @Polo: Es ist in div. Studien belegt worden, dass der Anteil Übergewichtiger mit steigendem Wohlstand abnimmt. Aber dies ist ein vollkommen anderes Thema, welches ich in meine Thread hier nicht ausbreiten möchte.


links?


----------



## Renn Maus (30. November 2008)

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/nationaleverzehrstudie2.html

http://www.rotofo.de/fitness/pdf/0801_moz_uebergewicht.pdf

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,256598,00.html

Lass uns das bitte als PM weiterdiskutieren. Das hat hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## polo (30. November 2008)

wieso per pm? wieso hat das hier nichts zu suchen? das ist der kern der sache!


			
				müller bei spon schrieb:
			
		

> Lebensmittel sind in Deutschland im Vergleich zu anderen europäischen Ländern sehr, sehr billig. Ein Vier-Personen-Haushalt gibt statistisch nur zwischen 12 und 16 Prozent seines Budgets für Ernährung aus, in Italien sind es beispielsweise fast 30 Prozent. Das Problem ist nicht so sehr, dass die Lebensmittel nicht erschwinglich sind, sondern dass die Menschen ihr Geld für andere Dinge ausgeben. Es ist nicht so, dass es dem Käufer nicht zumutbar wäre, mehr Geld für gesunde Ernährung auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. November 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Denn mit solch selbstbewussten, offenen und kommunikative Menschen wirst wohl immer Schwierigkeiten haben klar zu kommen.


 Nö weniger, nur mit Leuten, die vor lauter Selbstbewußtsein sich ständig überschätzen und nicht in der Lage sind Ihre Fehler zu erkennen . So verbissen wie Du seit Jahren an die Sache rangehst, ständig mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend rennst, schaffst Du es nie  Ein bisschen Selbstkritik an Dein bissheriges Vorgehen wäre durchaus angebracht.....Welche Erfolge hast Du bisher vorzuweisen

Ich werde eh recht behalten. Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr  Falls Du dann noch aktiv bist.


----------



## atlas (30. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nö weniger, nur mit Leuten, die vor lauter Selbstbewußtsein sich ständig überschätzen und nicht in der Lage sind Ihre Fehler zu erkennen . So verbissen wie Du seit Jahren an die Sache rangehst, ständig mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend rennst, schaffst Du es nie  Ein bisschen Selbstkritik an Dein bissheriges Vorgehen wäre durchaus angebracht.....Welche Erfolge hast Du bisher vorzuweisen
> 
> Ich werde eh recht behalten. Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr  Falls Du dann noch aktiv bist.



Google

Anstatt in überheblicher Art hier rumzufrotzeln könntest du Renn-Maus ja mal auf seine Fehler aufmerksam machen,ich denke wenn das in sachlicher Form geschieht ist er dir sicherlich dankbar.
Immer nur mit Schlamm werfen kann jede Drecksau(das musst du nicht auf dich beziehen).



Atlas


----------



## Google (30. November 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Immer nur mit Schlamm werfen kann jede Drecksau(das musst du nicht auf dich beziehen).


Und wenns so ist, ists auch nicht schlimm.

Das muß die Rennmaus schon selbst in Erfahrung bringen. Ich empfehle ihr, bzw. ihm die Lektüre seines eigenen Threads.


----------



## Weasel_ (30. November 2008)

Seh ich genauso wie atlas... konstruktive Kritik bringt immer was, aber einfach nur rummeckern kann man sich echt sparen.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. November 2008)

@google:
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Ich habe erstens nicht seit Jahren versucht wieder schlank zu werden, sondern mich zwischen den (in fünf Jahren) drei ernsthaften Versuchen (diesen Mitgerechnet) einen Dreck um mein Gewicht geschert und zu 100% erfolgreich auf meine berufliche Karriere konzentriert. 
Und zweitens: bei diesem Versuch einige grundlegende Unterschiede zu den letzten zwei Versuchen, die jeweils nach weniger als 1 Monat gescheitert waren und je zu keiner Gewichtsreduktion führten.
Auch ich möchte dich bitten meinen Thread zu lesen.  Denn ich habe zum Anfang dieses 3. Versuchs deutlich erläutert was diesesmal anders ist gegenüber den letzten 2 malen.... 
Übrigens bin ich der letzte, der keine Kritik annimmt. Bitte ließ dir den letzten Monat in diesem Thread durch. Du wirst erkennen dass ich die für mich sinnvoll erschienen Ratschläge ASAP aufgenommen und umgesetzt habe.
Im Übrigen hilft diese öffentliche Diskussion um meine körperlicher Konstitution sehr, da ich mich so freiwillig und gerne täglich mit dem Thema Ernährung und Sport auch in der Theorie auseinandersetze. 

PS: Ich habe für mein Alter bereits viel in meinem Leben erreicht und weiß, dass ich auch dieses Ziel (erneut) erreichen werde. Sry wenn das überheblich klingt. Soll eigentlich nicht so verstanden werden.


----------



## boxer-harry (30. November 2008)

Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung, ein gesundes selbstbewusstsein, flankiert mit ausgeprägter Zielorientierung bringt einen immer dahin wo man will.
You can get it if you really want, but you must try  (marley).
Sowas zu vertreten ist alles andere als überheblich. Ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran finden, stolz auf seine Leistungen zu sein, oder?


----------



## atlas (30. November 2008)

Hallo

Ja manche Leute hier im Forum scheinen zu glauben das Zynismus gepaart mit Arroganz eine sportliche Disziplin ist.

Aber sehn wir es mal so:das ist auch eine Seite der Demokratie(eine Meinung haben und diese jederzeit äußern zu dürfen).
Es ist dann von jeweiligen Intellekt abhängig,iwie weit der Drang diese von sich zu geben,ausgeprägt ist.

mfG
Atlas


----------



## Google (30. November 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Es ist dann von jeweiligen Intellekt abhängig,iwie weit der Drang diese von sich zu geben,ausgeprägt ist.


 Kannst jetzt stolz auf Dich sein 



Renn Maus schrieb:


> und weiß, dass ich auch dieses Ziel (erneut) erreichen werde.


wann und wie lange??...Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Renntrottel (30. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Kannst jetzt stolz auf Dich sein
> 
> wann und wie lange??...Wir werden sehen...


 

Ein intensives Training wird Deinen Hormonspiegel senken und dir helfen ein besserer Mensch zu werden. Wenn Du es wieder spürst, gehe erneut trainieren; den Drang jetzt zurückzuschreiben unterbinde durch Training und du wirst sehen . . . das ist für dich das Beste und für die, die sich hier Deiner Bechimpfungen nicht mehr erwehren können/wollen.
Befolge den Ratschlag und sie werden Dich dafür mögen.

OMM. . .


----------



## Mudface (30. November 2008)

Garnelen kann ich als Eiweißspender nicht empfehlen. Klärt mich auf, aber das Krabben- und Garnelenfleisch enthält ziemlich wenig Eiweiß, man muß schon Berge futtern, teuer sind sie auch noch.

Surimi ist aufgrund der Geschmacksverstärker auch nicht zu empfehlen, habe erst eines ohne viel Chemiegepansche gesehen und geschmeckt.

Den Eiweißbedarf nicht aus Fleisch und Fisch zu decken, schadet der Erde nicht. Zur Zucht von einem kg Rindfleisch (ja, da steckt ein Tier dahinter) werden 7 kg Getreide benötigt.

Nein, niemand muß jetzt Vegetarier werden, ich bin auch keiner.

Was das Wurstzeug angeht, so gibt es bei Edeka und Marktkauf abgepackte Wurstscheiben, Würstchen und Pfefferknacker (aus Schwein) mit nur 3% Fett von der Marke Vielleicht. Wird nach einem patentierten Herstellungsverfahren (mit viel Eis) hergestellt, daher kann der normale Metzger das nicht anbieten. Corned-Beef (mit Senf) schmeckt Dir vielleicht auch? Ist aus Rind und hat auch nur 3% Fett, ist allerdings Geschmacksache. Immerhin ist bei Schweine und Rindfleisch die Ausbeute pro Tier höher als bei Geflügelfleisch.

@Rennmaus
Halt die Ohren steif. Ist sicher nicht leicht dauernd Ratschläge um die Ohren gehauen zu bekommen.

Schöne Grüße, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (30. November 2008)

@mudface: Ich bin so steif wie schon lange nicht mehr 

Ich war eben das erste mal in meinem Leben klettern. Das is nen richtig cooler Ausgleichssport. Das werde ich jetzt regelmäßig machen 
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Weasel_ (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich klettere inzwischen seit ca. einem Jahr regelmäßig. Das macht wirklich sauviel Spaß und es ist ja auch ein super Krafttraining - ich persönlich finde Gewichte stemmen langweilig.


----------



## MotörBike (1. Dezember 2008)

@Renn Maus

für Dein Vorhaben wünsch ich Dir viel Glück, meßbare Erfolge, Durchhaltevermögen und ein dickes Fell.
Ich habe den kompletten Thread zu 3/4 gelesen -offensichtlichen Schwachsinn habe ich ausgeklammert- und kann irgendwie doch nur erahnen, was Du bisher durchgemacht und versucht hast.
Ein Tip am Rande: nimm die Vorschläge von boxer-harry an,-und wenn auch nur teilweise - sinnvoll sind sie in jedem Fall. Und glaub' mir, der weiss, wovon er redet


----------



## EagleFlight (2. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Der Stoffwechsel muss folgendes tun, der Körper muss in folgende Richtung trainiert werden, dabei nehme ich deine o.a. Ausdrücke:
> Fettabnahme ist nicht (Dauerhaft) möglich, wenn du dem Körper Kalorien abringst, sondern er muss sie als freiwillig in den Wastegate pusten, wenn sie überflüssig sind


Wie soll das funktionieren?  

Unvollständige Verdauung?  Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## atlas (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Das selbe hab ich ja auch schon gefragt,aber scheinbar will Boxer-Harry seine Geheimnisse nicht preisgeben.

Oder?????......

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Dezember 2008)

*Spielt ja eigentlich auch keine Rolle ;-)*
Die Kalorienzufur muss unterhalb des Kalorienverbrauchs, aber oberhalb des Grundumsatzes liegen um einen Fettverlust zu ermöglichen, ohne den Körper in ein Notprogramm zu drängen.
Sport ist für eine gesunde Gewichtsabnahme sehr wichtig uns sollte möglichst häufig durchgeführt werden. Die Kost muss abwechslungsreich sein und alle Nährstoffe im ausgewogenen Verhältnis enthalten.

Ob man das Ziel durch einen Ernährungs-/Trainingsplan und Disziplin oder durch eine plötzliche Erläuchtung erreicht spielt keine Rolle. Hauptsache man geht es an.

*Stolperfallen sind:*

- Unterschätzen der Kalorienzufur

- Überschätzen des Kalorienverbrauchs#

- ein Rückfall in alte Essgewohnheiten bei gesellschaftlichen Anlässen, der sich nicht nur auf wenige Tage beschränk

- Ungedult, da sich die Ergebnisse nicht von heute auf morgen einstellen

*Für mich hat sich dadurch folgende Vorgehensweise ergeben:*

- Führen eines Ernährungstagebuchs, das ich jeweils Abends für den nächsten Tag erstelle und im laufe des Tages durch die Abweichungen ergänze

- Führen einer Gewichtstabelle zwecks Erfolgs- und Kontinuitätskontrolle

- suchen eines Ausgleichssport (Klettern) da meine Hauptsportarten Laufen und Radfahren sehr Beinlastig sind

- Bewustes Einkaufen von hochwertigen, naturbelassenen Lebensmitteln

- intensives Befassen mit den Biologischen Abläufen des Körpers.

PS: heute morgen hatte ich 107,5kg


----------



## EagleFlight (3. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> PS: heute morgen hatte ich 107,5kg


Na also: 3 Wochen vor deinem Plan: 

27.10. 113,0 kg
03.11. 112,3 kg
10.11. 111,7 kg
17.11. 111,0 kg
24.11. 110,3 kg
01.12. 109,7 kg
08.12. 109,0 kg
15.12. 108,3 kg
22.12. 107,7 kg
29.12. 107,0 kg

Und: Wie gehts bei dir nächstes Jahr weiter?

Ich habe mir das hier vorgenommen:


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin Jungs
Die Arbeit hält mich fern, von nicht wollen kann keine Rede sein.
Zu Beitrag 1281:
Ein Extrem: Durch runtergefahrenen Stoffwechsel wird jedes Milligramm deponiert, Antriebslosigkeit, ständiges frieren, etc
Extrem der andern Seite: du kannst futtern soviel und egal was du willst. Ständiger Bewegungsdrang, selten am frieren. Das Körpergewicht nimmt teilweise recht schnell ab. Beispiele aus meiner Erfahrung lassen fast den Verdacht aufkommen, dass der Körper das überschüssige Gewicht regelrecht abstösst, wenn er merkt, das kein Sparen angesagt ist.
Soweit zu den Eytremsymphtomen
Wie komm ich da hin? Meine Erfahrung:
Etablierung des Lebensrhytmus eines natürlich schlanken Menschen.
Abstellen negativer Faktoren z Beispiel: Hungerkuren, Kalorienzählen, Mittelchen und Pülverchen, stress, Abstellen aller Faktoren, die dem Körper Hungersnot signalisieren
positives einführen zum Beispiel: früh viel, später weniger futtern. Bewegung, Stress abbauen, ausreichend pennen, etc
Der Weg dahin ist individuell zu planen. Sonst ist Frust vorprogrammiert. Man kann nicht so einfach alles umkehren, es müssen Umwege gemacht werden.
Ein netter Einwurf war mal weiter oben gemacht worden:
Weniger Alkohol und süsses. Die ganze Futterei eher zum Morgen als zum Abend und ordentlich bewegen. Dann ists OK. Die sache ist nicht so kompliziert, wie ganze Horden von Experten einem (mit zweifelhaften Ergebnissen) weismachen mögen.
Aber warum denn einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht.
Dafür gibts ja unzählige Beispiele der Geschichte, wie man sich verrennen kann:
Skorbut bei Seefahrern. Unzählige Ärzte beschäftigten sich damit. Irgendwann kam mal einer und sagte, esst einfach etwas Obst/Zitrusfrüchte, dann ist das erledigt.
Ach Quatsch. so einfach ist das nicht. da muss es andere Ursachen geben. Es hat glaub ich noch ein ganzes Jahrhundert gedauert, bis man endlich die einfache Lösung akzeptierte.
Jede Zeit hat halt seine Irrtümer. Früher war die Erde flach und heute muss man weniger essen, wenn man abnehmen will. 
Früher wurde man geschlachtet, wenn man behauptete, die erde wäre rund, heute schlachtet man jeden, der Abnehmtechnisch vom Mainstream abweicht.
Aber was solls. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Erde weder flach noch rund ist, genauso wird man irgendwann feststellen, dass man nicht abnimmt, indem man "einfach nur weniger isst"


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> [*Für mich hat sich dadurch folgende Vorgehensweise ergeben:* ...
> - suchen eines Ausgleichssport (Klettern) da meine Hauptsportarten Laufen und Radfahren sehr Beinlastig sind


was hat das mit gewicht, kalorien, ab-/zunehmen etc. zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

Eine Menge. Jede Bewegung zählt, und wenn ich nur nervös mit dem Bleistift auf dem Tisch rumklapper.
Ausserdem trägts dem Wohlbefinden und Stressabbau zu.
Und es trainiert Muskulatur, die bei den "Hauptsportarten" zu kurz kommt.
Somit ein weiteres Rädchen im Abnehmgetriebe.


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja unzählige Beispiele der Geschichte, wie man sich verrennen kann:
> Skorbut bei Seefahrern. Unzählige Ärzte beschäftigten sich damit. Irgendwann kam mal einer und sagte, esst einfach etwas Obst/Zitrusfrüchte, dann ist das erledigt.
> Ach Quatsch. so einfach ist das nicht. da muss es andere Ursachen geben. Es hat glaub ich noch ein ganzes Jahrhundert gedauert, bis man endlich die einfache Lösung akzeptierte.


nee. der mechanismus war zumindest den praktikern früh bekannt, probleme waren zugang (wenn z.b. man gerade an der nordwestpassage rumdilettiert oder die weiten eds pazifik auslotet) und lagerung (cooks endeavour hatte z.b. eine besatzung von ~100 bei ~35m länge, 1 zitrone pro man und tag und es wird eng an bord. zumal damals die poincarévermutung noch gar nicht augestellt, geschweige denn gelöst war, außerdem mußten die affenbrotbäume ja irgendwo hin). lösung: sauerkraut


----------



## atlas (3. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Eine Menge. Jede Bewegung zählt, und wenn ich nur nervös mit dem Bleistift auf dem Tisch rumklapper.
> Ausserdem trägts dem Wohlbefinden und Stressabbau zu.
> Und es trainiert Muskulatur, die bei den "Hauptsportarten" zu kurz kommt.
> Somit ein weiteres Rädchen im Abnehmgetriebe.



Hallo
Der Aussage stimme ich zu.Aber mit deinen Ausführungen weiter oben hast du weder das Rad neu erfunden,dein Stein der Weisen endeckt o.ä..
Du hälts dich nur an allgm.Flosskeln(ist nicht böse gemeint).
Das selbe steht in andere Worte gepackt in "schlank im Schlaf"und ist somit nichts neues-aber auch nicht falsch.
Den Stoffwechseltyp änderst du jedoch in keiner Weise.
Wenn ich die Eßgewohnheiten von vor 15 Jahren wieder an den Tag legen würde ,gänge ich auf wie ein Hefekloß-obwohl ich damals mit 115kg relativ durchtrainiert war(Leistungssport Judo,Schwergewicht und mäßig erfolgreich).
Mit deinen allgm.Angaben liegst du gar nicht mal verkehrt,du stellst deine Methode nur als was besonderes dar was sie aber nicht ist.Und im Detail sind Fehler drin.


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

@Polo: Wie früher bei den Seefahrern gibt es heute Praktiker und Theoretiker.
@Jörg: Ich behaupte alles andere, als das Rad neu erfinden zu wollen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Manchmal stelle ich uralte Binsenweisheiten in die Runde und freu mich dann auf die angeregten Diskussionen. Leider ist das hier mit schreiberei natürlich nicht so spassig, wie simultan live in der Runde.
Und nochmals. Ich behaupte nicht, den Stoffwechseltyp (was immer das sein mag) ändern zu können. 
Ich behaupte nur, dass sich der Stoffwechsel an sich blitzschnell ändern lässt. Das miese daran ist halt nur, dass dieser Mechanismus auf Überleben ausgerichtet ist, und nicht auf irgendwelche Modefiguren.
Und ja: Meine Methoden sind was besonderes. Wahrscheinlich, weil man damit so schlecht Geld verdienen kann. Keine Mittelchen. Keine Diäten. Keine Rezepte und Pülverchen. 
At last: ich kenne unzählige Ausführungen zum Thema Abnehmen. Irgendwann hab ich nur noch quergelesen und die Sachen in verschiedene Kategorien abgelegt:
Schlank durch Sport
Schlank durch Diät
Schlank beginnt im Kopf
etc
Das Buch: Schlank im Schlaf würd ich gern mal zu Gemüte führen. Hab da bisher nur drüber gehört. Aber es geht ja nichts über eigene Erfahrung. Gibts das online zum download?
Und natürlich sind die Ausführungen unscharf, weil nicht individuell abgestellt. Somit so direkt nicht so einfach anwendbar ohne Anleitung.


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> @Polo: Wie früher bei den Seefahrern gibt es heute Praktiker und Theoretiker.


das ändert nichts daran, daß man die fakten drauf haben sollte. und ich glaube, das ist dein grundproblem.


----------



## atlas (3. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Dann ändert den Stoffwechseltyp doch...
> Durch Esskontrolle erzwungene Gewichtsabnahme ist wie das Spannen einer Feder.
> Irgendwann wähnst du dich angekommen und dann reisst dich der JoJo wieder in fremde Dimensionen.
> Die einen haben den Stoffwechsel eines Mustang V8 aus den 60ern, die andern tunen ihren TDI auf immer mehr Sparsamkeit.



Hallo
Boxer-Harry ,Du solltest schon wissen was du mal geschrieben hast.
Polo:hier muß ich dir recht geben (wenn auch ungern)und hinzufügen-man sollte seine ,wenn vorhandenen Fakten,auch begründen können.

Und natürlich gibt es das genannte Buch auch als Hörbuch(z.B. Amazon).

Gruß Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Fakten zum Skorbut Problem bezog ich aus einem Planetopia Beitrag von vor einem halben Jahr. Ich reiche die Kritik an die weiter.
Die Fakten zum heutigen Problem (Abnehmen):
Richtig ist, dass man sich dem Thema immer von mehreren Seiten nähern kann: Meine Richtung: Ich beobachte, probiere, wende an. Trial & Error. Das ganze dann irgendwann hinterfragt, ob es zu wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen passt. Wenn ja, Hurra, wenn nein: Das Ergebnis zählt.
Bei dieser Art kommt man dann recht schnell dazu, wirklich jeden noch so eingefahrenen Gedanken, jedes noch so offensichtliche Ding zu hinterfragen.
das Endstadium ist dann: 
Frage: Wieso sagen die das. Antwort unbefriedigend? 
Dann Frage 2: Wer verdient daran


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

@Atlas
Hörbuch ist mir zu langsam
lesen wär mir lieber
Ich hab eben mal kurz gegoogled.
SIS (Schlank im Schlaf) scheint sich offenbar großflächig mit meinen Ausführungen zu decken. Wenn auch die Sache wohl eher nicht so sehr auf den Schlaf an sich bezieht, sondern die Effekte auf andere Weise vorbereitet werden. Im Schlaf wird dann geerntet.
Also wo gibbet das per Download?


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Polo:hier muß ich dir recht geben (wenn auch ungern)


gewöhn' dich dran


----------



## atlas (3. Dezember 2008)

polo schrieb:


> gewöhn' dich dran



Nur wenn deine Ausagen für mich nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## atlas (3. Dezember 2008)

Boxer-Harry

Kannst du dich jetzt wieder erinnern ,das du den Stoffwechseltyp ändern wolltest,oder zuminderst behauptet hast das das mgl.ist?

Gruß Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

hab ich Typ geschrieben? Oups...
Ich hab eben aber auch geschrieben: Was immer das auch sein mag.

Als Typ kann ich auch bezeichnen: Der Hungerstoffwechseltyp nach Weight Watchers, oder der Hau alles wech und bleib trotzdem dürre Stoffwechseltyp nach Trainerin P. aus H.
Du kannst es aber auch als verschiedene Phasen eines (des menschlichen) Stoffwechseltyps bezeichnen.
Vielleicht sind die ganzen Doktoren immer deshalb so lateinisch drauf, damit nachher sich keiner an Begriffen aufhängt.
By the Way: Ich bezweifele die Existenz verschiedener Stoffwechseltypen gem Aussagen wie KH oder Eiweissstoffwechseltyp. Ich halte das für Behauptungen der Diätpillenindustrie.


----------



## atlas (3. Dezember 2008)

Über solche Schwachsinns-postillen welche jede Woche eine neue Wunderdiät aus dem Hut zaubern brauchen wir glaube ich nicht zu reden.
Jedoch wollte Renn-Maus abnehmen und zwar mgl.effektiv.
Das geht nun mal am besten mit einer so genannten Diät.
Welcher Art diese Diät ist darüber läßt sich in einem Forum trefflich diskutieren.

Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe jetzt verstanden, dass zwischen uns dir boxxer-harry ein Missverständnis besteht.
Wir haben uns daran aufgehangen dass du behauptet hast dauerhaft den Stoffwechseltyp ändern zu können. Denn damit hättest du das Rezept zu enendlichem Reichtum in den Händen gehalten.
Denn durch äussere Einflüsse kann man leider nicht beeinflussen ob der Körper ein sehr effizienter oder uneffizienter Kostverwerter ist.

Deine Methode ziehlt darauf ab einfach den Kalorienverbrauch zu erhöhen, was durchaus ja SInn macht.
Den Stoffwechseltyp beeinflusst dies aber wenn überhaupt nur ein wenig.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

Bevor ihr euch streitet, klärt die Begriffe! (Konfuzius)
Es gibt zwei Sachen: Einmal die Begriffe dann das tun
Die Begriffe: Stoffwechseltyp. Was ist das? Gibt es verschiedene und, wenn es sie gibt (was ich bezweifele) kann man sie ändern oder nicht.
Weiterhin behaupte ich anhand meiner praktischen Erfahrungen und Gesprächen mit Behandlern (Ärzten/Heilpraktikern...) dass man natürlch den stoffwechsel von sparsam zu verschwenderisch und umgekehrt umstellen kann.
OK. Dann hätte ich zwei Typen, oder verschiedene Kondititionierungen ein und deselben.

Und wenn wir mit der Theorie fertig sind, ginge es an die Praxis.
Später mehr. ca eine Stunde vom Netz


----------



## Weasel_ (3. Dezember 2008)

Unter Stoffwechseltyp verstehen die meisten halt die genetischen Voraussetzungen. Die einen verwerten die Nahrung sehr gut, die anderen weniger gut. Je nachdem hat man einfach mehr oder weniger mit Übergewicht zu kämpfen. Dazu gehört natürlich auch, wie aktiv jemand ist. Deine hyperaktive Trainerin verbrennt natürlich von Haus aus mehr Kalorien. Vielleicht kann man sich das antrainieren, wahrscheinlich ist das aber angeboren.

Dass man dem Körper eine Art "Notlauf" antrainieren kann, auf dem er noch sparsamer wird, bezweifelt wahrscheinlich keiner und ist ja auch in der Praxis millionenfach bewiesen ("Jojo-Effekt"). Deine Theorie beruft sich offensichtlich darauf, diesen "Notlauf" zu vermeiden.  Aber die genetischen Voraussetzungen kann man nicht ändern und das hast du vermutlich auch nicht gemeint.

So ich hoffe meinen Beitrag zu bzw. gegen dieses Missverständnis beigetragen zu haben ;-)

@dubbel: Gerade klettern eignet sich hervorragend zum abnehmen.

- Verbrennt an sich ein Haufen Kalorien (vor allem wenn ma am Überhang rumhängt)
- Man motiviert sich zu Gewichtsreduktion (Klettern ist ein Sport, bei dem das eigene Gewicht sehr stark zu spüren ist)
- Ist ein super Kraftsport, den den ganzen Körper trainiert -> mehr Muskeln, mehr Kalorienverbrauch
- Ausgleichssport ist sehr wichtig für die Motivation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Schade jetzt wo wir wieder zum Kern der Sache kommen ,muß ich auf Mittagsschicht.Na denn bis dann.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

Viel Spass bei der Arbeit.
Vorher klären wir noch ein paar Begriffe.
ME ist es richtig, dass die Gene (Veranlagung) bestimmend sind.
Aber die zeigen bei jedem in die selbe Richtung...
Gute oder schlechte Futterverwerter werden gemacht.


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Dezember 2008)

ok, da ich deinen letzten Satz anzweifel möchte ich von dir die biologischen Zusammenhänge im Körper erklärt haben. Beispiele hast du schon genug gebracht.
Also: Was sind die biologischen Zusammenhänge, die einen dauerhaften Wechsel des Stoffwechseltyps bedingen. Wenn es dafür keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung gibt, dann glaub ich das auch nicht als bekennender Ateist.


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt immer mehrere Wissenschaften. Dazu wieder Konfuzius: Alle Menschen sind gleich schlau. Die einen vorher, die andern hinterher...
Der unterste Satz ist provokant und das sollte er auch sein.
Also nochmals: Ich bin eher weniger der Theorethiker, denn der Praktiker. Ich höre zu und beobachte. Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Reagenzglasversuchen auf Zellularer Ebene. Immerhin kann man mit etwas Spürsinn per Google Beweise/Behauptungen finden, die alles mögliche bestätigen oder widerrufen. Ich könnte dann auch fragen: Und? Wem hilfts?!
Ich habe zu diesen Themen beispielsweise einen Heilpraktiker im Gespräch gehabt. Der hat alle Abhnehmtheorien mit dem Spruch gebügelt: Die Sache steht und fällt zu 50% mit dem Cortisolspiegel.  Ein interessanter Ansatz, wie ich finde. Aber. Wem hilfts. Letztendlich muss man irgendwann anfangen etwas zu tun. Ateist oder Nestle-Gläubiger.
Nochmals zum letzten Satz des Beitrags oben:
sehr viele meiner Kandidaten waren früher mit Superfiguren ausgestattet.  Irgendwann wurden die das genaue Gegenteil. Viele wieder dann runter mit den Kilos wie Thomas.  Es gibt also reichlichst Beweise praktischer Natur. Was erwartest du nun. Die biologischen Zusammenhänge: Ganz einfach. Es ist ein genetisches Programm zur Erhaltung des Lebens. Ich zeige dir, wie du damit fahren kannst. Und du fragst mich nach Programmcodes etc. 
Ich finde, Fahren reicht, die Programmcodes der Einspritzung stehen in Google, davon abgesehen helfen sie dir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ja geschrieben, jedes Programm ist ganz individuell zu verfassen.
Hierzu folgendes Angebot zum Tun:
Ein echtes Gespräch. Live. Per Telefon. 
Nummer per Nachricht an mich. Ich würde zum WE zurückrufen.
Nebenher hier weiter schreiben und dann die Gespräche ansatzweise hiereinbringen.?


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mir bloß deine Beispiele anschaue dann komme ich zu dem Schluss das du lediglich die Ernährung an den Kalorienverbrauch anpasst und das hat für mich nichts mit Stoffwechseländerung zu tun.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

Nein. Ganz bestimmt nicht!!
Es wird natürlich die Ernährung an den Verbrauch angepasst.
Es wird aber auch der Verbrauch erhöht.
Es werden Faktoren eliminiert, die das Signal "deponieren" anschalten
etc

Es ist ein Maßnahmenpacket.
Dein o.a. Schluß zeigt den Focus deines Blickwinkels. Man sieht das was man sehen will, oder erwartet bzw  gewohnt ist.
Damit bist du natürlich in zahlreicher Gesellschaft. 

Ich zitier mal einen Zusammenhang:

Ich behaupte, einfach nur weniger essen, oder sogar weniger essen an sich, bringt nichts.
Stimmt nicht sagt ihr.
Darauf Verweis auf Schlank im Schlaf. Dort Zitat: Abnehmen versuchen 98% durch weniger Essen. Aber es funktioniert nicht.
Gleiche Aussage irgendwie. Die machens richtig, aber ich argumentier ohne Grundlage? Wieso? Weil ich kein Buch geschrieben hab?
Aber das ist genau, was ich meine. Es geht in solchen komplexen Zusammenhängen nichts über das gesprochene Wort und die erfolgsorientierte Arbeit am Mann..
Angebot steht...


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Dezember 2008)

Nein, aber du sagst: Mehr verbrauchen und Ernährung anpassen, ergo: Kalorienzufur dem Verbrauch anpassen.
Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass der eine die aufgenommen kcal besser verwertet als jemand anderes.


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

" dass der eine die aufgenommen kcal besser verwertet als jemand anderes. "

Ahaaaa! Geeeenau! Thats it!!!
Genau das wollen wir erreichen. 

oder ganz präzise im Sinne der Gentechniker/Begriffsfanatiker und Wissenschaftler:

Wir wollen, dass der Stoffwechsel auf Verschwendung trainiert/kondtitioniert wird, also hin zum schlechten Futterverwerter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (3. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre ein Traum ;-)


----------



## Weasel_ (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke diese Diskussion um Stoffwechseltypen bringt nichts... da gibt es einfach mehrere Meinungen und wenn selbst die Wissenschaftler über sowas streiten hilft das nichts.

Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass deine Beispiele alle auf einem Prinzip beruhen: Muskelaufbau und damit Erhöhung des Grundumsatzes basieren. Aber in der Praxis kannst du nie beweisen, dass das ganze auf eine tatsächliche Stoffwechseländerung beruht. Gut, man kann natürlich die Erhöhung des Grundumsatzes auch als Stoffwechseländerung definieren...


----------



## boxer-harry (3. Dezember 2008)

wie Konfuzius schon sagte, die Begriffe...


----------



## EagleFlight (3. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> oder ganz präzise im Sinne der Gentechniker/Begriffsfanatiker und Wissenschaftler:
> 
> Wir wollen, dass der Stoffwechsel auf Verschwendung trainiert/kondtitioniert wird, also hin zum schlechten Futterverwerter


Verschwendung im Sinne von Verbrennung ist aber etwas völlig Anderes als eine "schlechte Futterverwertung".  

Eine schlechte Futterverwertung würde nur vorliegen, wenn die in der Nahrung verfügbare Energie nicht vollständig aufgenommen wird.  Das kann man sicherlich nicht erreichen, außer durch Abführmittel "formoline hundertirgendwas" oder so.

Eine Verschwendung im Sinne von Verbrennung durch Bewegung kann man hingegen durchaus erzielen, das ist klar und das ist auch der richtige Weg.


----------



## Maxnus (3. Dezember 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Verschwendung im Sinne von Verbrennung ist aber etwas völlig Anderes als eine "schlechte Futterverwertung".
> 
> Eine schlechte Futterverwertung würde nur vorliegen, wenn die in der Nahrung verfügbare Energie nicht vollständig aufgenommen wird. Das kann man sicherlich nicht erreichen, außer durch Abführmittel "formoline hundertirgendwas" oder so.


 
Gut, der Mann


----------



## Maxnus (3. Dezember 2008)

@Renn Maus
es würde sicherlich zu Deiner "Erleichterung" führen, wenn Du Dir die schon mehrfach empfohlene Lektüre "schlank im Schlaf" (Titel ist irreführend) oder noch besser "Die metabole Diät" v. Stefan Korte zu Gemüte führen und befolgen würdest. Gibt im übrigen ne Menge Hobbyracer, die sich gerade die Anleitung aus der metabolen Diät zur Gewichtsoptimierung und Leistungssteigerung erfolgreich zu nutze machen(zum Thema empirische Vorgehensweise, wie hier schon mehrfach gefordert: was machen die, bei denen es funktioniert und warum eigentlich?)

Ach übrigens bestreitet doch wohl hier keiner ernsthaft die Existenz verschiedener Stoffwechseltypen aufgrund unterschiedlicher genetischer Ausstattung! 
Natürlich kann man zu allen Fakten NEIN sagen. Nur dann beraubt man sich mit Zweckopportunismus jeglicher Diskussionsqualifikation. Legen wir also als Grundlage weiterer Gespräche:1+1=2 
und komm bitte keiner mehr mit:"Von Wissenschaft halt ich nix, ich weiß das von selber besser. 
Aus Wissen und Erfahrung  eine Transferleistung erbringen ist legitim und dann auch als wertvoller Beitrag willkommen.
 Negation und Nebulösitäten sind für Renn Maus sicher nicht hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich verweise nochmals auf Konfuzius

Ansonsten: Doch. Ich bezweifele die Existenz verschiedener Stoffwechseltypen im sinne der dazugehörigen Diätempfehlungen.
Damit bin ich möglicherweise "hier" alleine.
Aber das macht nichts. Denn "draussen" befinde ich mich in zahlreicher Gesellschaft. 
In diesem Zusammenhang leiste ich mir halt meinen ganz privaten Luxus dadurch, dass ich jede "Quelle" hinterfrage. 
Ich mache dabei nichts anderes, als zu beobachten was funktioniert. das ist doch auch empirische Vorgehnsweise, oder nicht?


----------



## Renn Maus (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber (das soll keine Unterstellung sein) wenn die theretischen Abläufe nicht im Detail bekannt sind, so können einige Dinge missverstanden werden. So kommt es zustande, dass die Erde flach ist und sich im Mittelpunkt der Welt befindet. Das waren Wissenschaftler, die es nicht besser wissen konnten.


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

So ist es. Es gab zu jeder Zeit "Wissenschaftler" die es nicht besser wussten.
Das ist heut nicht andes.
Und:
Das muss auch so sein. Irrtum und Erkenntnis sind eineiige Zwillinge

Der mensch irrt, solange er strebt (goethe)


----------



## atlas (4. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Ich verweise nochmals auf Konfuzius
> 
> Ansonsten: Doch. Ich bezweifele die Existenz verschiedener Stoffwechseltypen im sinne der dazugehörigen Diätempfehlungen.
> Damit bin ich möglicherweise "hier" alleine.
> ...



Hallo

@Boxer-Harry: Schade das du dich durch solche Aussagen selbst disqualifizierst und überdies unglaubwürdig machst(b.z.w. wirkst).
Ich könnte dir meinen Stoffwechseltyp ziemlich genau beschreiben,aber du zweifelst ja offenbar alle wissendschaftlichen Erkenntnisse, welche bis dato gewonnen wurden kategorisch an-und endziehst dich somit jeglicher sachlichen Disskusion.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann zeig mir mal eine wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitung, die sich glaubhaft mit den Stoffwechseltypen beschäftigt hat. Ich such danach seit Tagen, genauso wie beispielsweise die Verbraucherzentrale, die die Glaubwürdigkeit dieser Studien etc strikt verneint. 
Es ist mir absolut bewusst, dass ich innerhalb einer Diskussionsrunde, die mir vom Wissensstand als geschlossener Gegenpol auftritt immer nur wie ein rechthaberischer Heini dasteh. Das macht aber nichts. Ich nehm euch wirklich selbst die härtesten Dinger nicht krumm. Solche Diskussionen wie diese hier, sind mein absolutes Steckenpferd seit früher Schulzeit. Die Sachen wie: Alle haben unrecht, nur der Harald weiß Bescheid. Oder: Du glaubst doch nicht etwa selber dran, oder du disqualifizierst dich selber uvm kenn ich zur Genüge.
Allzuoft hat mir die Zeit dann Recht gegeben. Die Reaktionen gehen dann von wüsten Beschimpfungen, über abfälliges Lästern (jaja nachher wissen wir es immer besser...) bis zur ganz seltenen Anerkennung. Das heißt dann: So hast du das ja nicht gesagt.
Eine absolut gleiche Diskussion hatte ich vor jetzt acht Jahren, als ich die Frechheit besaß, lautstark zu behaupten, Training im sogenannten Fettverbrennungsbereich zur gezielten Gewichtsabnahme ist Quark. Dies im Studio vor dem Vertreter der Firma Stairmaster, der die Trainingsprogramme der Stepper erklären wollte.
Meine These: Vollgas solange es geht. Gegen wirklich alle andern: Nein! Es ist doch wissenschaftlich längst erwiesen, das man nur mit Pulsuhr (natürlich von Polar) und dann mit Taschenrechner (MaximalPuls Lebensalter minus alter... blabla) gezielt Fettverbrennen kann. Sonst läuft man nur auf KH. Parallelen hierzu dieser Diskussion sind lächelnd erlaubt.
Mal sehen, wer am Ende Recht behält.


----------



## atlas (4. Dezember 2008)

Da du bisher alles bezwifelt oder verneint hast,macht dies keinen Sinn,denn scheinbar ist für dich nichts "glaubhaft".

Schade


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

Zumindest meine eigenen Vorschläge verneine ich nicht...
Ich hab sogar die Ansätze der SIS als interessant bezeichnet uvm.

Aber immerhin hast du Recht damit, wenn du meinst, ich wäre ein überaus kritischer Mensch. Das ist durchaus richtig, ich falle gern über vermeintliche Selbstverständlichkeiten her, da es sich gezeigt hat, das vieles nicht so ist, wie man denken soll...


----------



## atlas (4. Dezember 2008)

Alles gut und schön.

Aber zu behaupten die Erde wäre eine Scheibe,nur um der allgm.gültigen Wissendschaft zu wiedersprechen,ist törricht.


muß leider auf Schicht,bis heut abend


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich bab jetzt auch gleich Termine. Aber bevor ich hier abschalte:
Das mit der Erde und der Scheibe ist ein schönes Beispiel:
Ich stell mir grad mich im Mittelalter vor.
Um mich rum die diversen Himmelskomiker wild auf den Kopernikus einredend. Die Erde ist flach, nein. Sie ist rund...
Dann komm ich und sag: Sie kann nicht rund sein, wegen der Zentrifugalkräfte. dafür wär ich gleich auf Holz erhitzt worden. Man hätte mich vergessen, aber ich hatte Recht. Der Durchmesser von Pol zu Pol ist geringer, als um den Bauch.
Die Himmelskomiker und Kopernikus waren Wissenschaftler. Wie jeder andere auch, der auf irgendeine Weise Wissen schafft.
Klick Satiremodus wieder aus und raus aus dem Büro. Bis heut abend...


----------



## Maxnus (4. Dezember 2008)

Nur weil sich Wissenschaftler irren, kann man sich nicht auf die Stufe stellen: die haben alle immer unrecht. 
Ich lag des öfteren in meinem Leben mit meiner Einschätzung falsch, logischerweise wäre dann von meinen Mitteilungen auch nichts zu halten. Und Du?
Ist doch wohl unbestritten, das die Wissenschaft uns-positiv und negativ dahin gebracht hat, wo wir jetzt sind mit Try und Error manchmal halt auch.
Also bitte keine Erklärung von der Putzkolonne des Atomkraftwerkskontrollraums, wie die Kernspaltung wirklich funktioniert an Marie Curie oder Oppenheimer.
Wer hier an etwas nur glaubt solle sich im Forum des Vatikan zu Wort melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weasel_ (4. Dezember 2008)

mist jetzt habe ich so viel geschrieben und jetzt habe ich mich verklickt :/

Naja im Prinzip steckt alles in diesem Artikel und dessen Quellen:
http://spectrum.diabetesjournals.org/cgi/content/full/20/3/166#SEC2

Klar, der Hauptgrund für Übergewicht sind nicht die Gene, aber die Aussage, dass diese überhaupt keinen Einfluss haben ist schlicht falsch.

Und die Wissenschaft von vor 2000 Jahren mit heute zu vergleichen ist einfach nur lächerlich. 

Vielleicht verwechselst du einfach nur echte Wissenschaftler mit irgendwelchen Diätschwätzer, die vielleicht einen Doktortitel haben, aber nur Geld machen wollen. Du warst sicher vor 8 Jahren auch nicht der einzige mit deiner Meinung. Aber man kann sich natürlich als ganz besonders fühlen, wenn man als einzig Wissender vor einem Haufen "Unwissender" steht. Deine ständigen Anspielungen auf Konfuzius und Galileo lassen dein superarrogantes Auftreten hier noch schlimmer erscheinen.


----------



## dubbel (4. Dezember 2008)

Maxnus schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl unbestritten, das die Wissenschaft uns-positiv und negativ dahin gebracht hat, wo wir jetzt sind mit Try und Error manchmal halt auch.
> Also bitte keine Erklärung von der Putzkolonne des Atomkraftwerkskontrollraums, wie die Kernspaltung wirklich funktioniert an Marie Curie oder Oppenheimer.


wie?


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

Jedem sei zugestanden, dass seine Ausführungen nicht verstanden werden...
Ich verstehs so: Der Unwissende soll sich nicht in hochkomplizierte Themen einmischen und dann den Machern Vorträge halten.
However. 
Hab ich behauptet, mich nie zu irren? Beileibe nicht. Und wenns so rübergekommen ist: Trial & Error gilt auch für mich. 
Aus den meisten Themen halt ich mich raus, wo ich was zu sagen hab, beteilige ich mich. Wie hier beispielsweise.


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

hab


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

hab eben den o.a. Link aufgerufen.
Gibts das auch in unserer Muttersprache?


----------



## Weasel_ (4. Dezember 2008)

Vermutlich nicht... auf deutsch habe ich nur diesen pseudowissenschaftlichen Diätquatsch gefunden.

Es gilt hier wohl wie in anderen Bereichen der Wissenschaft auch: wer sich ernsthaft mit der Thematik beschäftigen will, muss der englischen Sprache mächtig sein. Und selbst wenn nicht, oft ist die Qualität von Übersetzungen zweifelhaft...


----------



## Maxnus (4. Dezember 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> mist jetzt habe ich so viel geschrieben und jetzt habe ich mich verklickt :/
> 
> Naja im Prinzip steckt alles in diesem Artikel und dessen Quellen:
> http://spectrum.diabetesjournals.org/cgi/content/full/20/3/166#SEC2
> ...



Diese Untersuchungen -  wie in dem Link zu lesen - gibt es tausendfach und sie sind statistisch repräsentativ erstellt und daher verifiziert.
Ein Mathematiker würde nach dieser Beweisführung sagen: 
quod erat demonstrandum!

Sich dagegen zu opportunieren zeugt von arroganter Ignoranz oder purer, inkognitiver  Streitlust.
Die Qualität der meisten Forumsteilnehmer hier befindet sich auf einem Niveau, dass sie sich unterstellen lassen müssen, Textbeiträge sofort auf ihren qualitativen Inhalt her zu erfassen und zu verstehen; deshalb ist zu konstatieren, daß Beiträge wohl kaum falsch verstanden werden, sondern eher der Autor sich unglücklicher Formulierungen bedient und nicht ausdrückt, was er eigentlich will; daher die umgekehrte Verständiskorrelation.


----------



## Weasel_ (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin immer etwas vorsichtig, da man bei Statistik häufig nicht zwischen Korrelation und Kausalität unterscheiden kann. Aber in diesem Fall ist es doch ein recht eindeutiges Ergebnis.


----------



## Maxnus (4. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Trial & Error



*Versuch und Irrtum* (englisch _trial and error_) ist eine heuristische Methode, um Probleme zu lösen, bei der so lange *zulässige* !!  Lösungsmöglichkeiten probiert werden, bis die gewünschte Lösung gefunden wird. 
Schon wieder was Wissenschaftliches.

Konfuzius und Gallileo waren visionäre Wissenschaftler, Philosophen 
Ich habe von dieser Welt nur rudimentäre Vorstellungen und sicherlich nahezu kein Wissen. Ich komme  nicht auf die Idee mich auch nur ansatzweise oder situativ mit Ihnen zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (4. Dezember 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Ich bin immer etwas vorsichtig, da man bei Statistik häufig nicht zwischen Korrelation und Kausalität unterscheiden kann. Aber in diesem Fall ist es doch ein recht eindeutiges Ergebnis.


Recht hast Du - ich glaube, dass die Kausalitäten in dieser Diskussion auch schon erkennbar sind.


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

Was wollt ihr  (mir) eigentlich jetzt mitteilen?
Ich habe in vielen Jahren zahlreiche Beobachtungen gemacht und Erfahrungen gesammlt.
Daraus habe ich funktionierende Schlüsse gezogen. somit arbeite ich auch quasi wissenschaftlich.
Manches deckt sich mit den von euch gegebenen Aussagen. Manches eben nicht. Für jede Behauptung sowohl von mir, als auch von euch gibt es erklärende Quellen, deren güte sicher wiederum diskutabel ist. das gilt natürlich für meine, wie für eure Ausführungen gleichermaßen.
Irgendwo weiter oben hab ich mal von mir gegeben, dass beispielsweise das _SIS viele Ansätze birgt, die ich auch vertrete. wenn ihr nun versucht, alle meine Ausführungen in Fage zu stellen, kann ich an dieser Stelle nur eine Aussage von euch zurückgeben:_
_Ihr disqualifiert euch selber._
_Ich geb euch teilweise recht, teilweise widerspreche ich. Ihr versucht alles von mir incl mich selber abzuqualifizieren._
_Möglicherweise wäre es effektiver, die Möglichkeiten zu kombinieren. Aber ich geb zu: das Thema hat es in sich, somit wird  hier sicher noch einiges durchs Netz geschickt werden_


----------



## Weasel_ (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe viele deiner Aussagen und Beobachtungen sogar unterstützt. Lediglich deine Interpretation deiner Beobachtungen ist in einigen Fällen (nicht allen!) sehr zweifelhaft.

Und sorry, aber wissenschaftlich arbeiten ist was anderes. Quasi wissenschaftlich im Sinne von pseudowissenschaftlich kommt schon eher hin. Sich gegen jeglichen theoretischen Hintergrund zu verweigern gehört zu einer der Merkmale von Pseudowissenschaft.

In dem Bereich in dem ich meine Brötchen verdiene könnte man so nie arbeiten.


----------



## Renn Maus (4. Dezember 2008)

> Ich habe viele deiner Aussagen und Beobachtungen sogar unterstützt. Lediglich deine Interpretation deiner Beobachtungen ist in einigen Fällen (nicht allen!) sehr zweifelhaft.


100% agree, das hatte ich weiter oben auch schon vermutet.

@boxxerharry: Ergeiz und Geduld scheinen jedenfalls zu deinen Stärken zu zählen. Respekt 

@all: Wir sollten aufpassen, dass hier nichts richtung persönliche Beleidigungen abschweift. Wir bewegen uns da sehr nah am Abgrund...


----------



## boxer-harry (4. Dezember 2008)

OK. danke teils...
Ich denke schon, dass ich auf kleiner Flamme wissenschaftlich arbeite. Ich kombinier eigenes mit fremden über Bindeglieder namens "augen auf" , "gesunder Menschenverstand" , "werbung ist nicht unbedingt Information" uvm

Der Eindruck, ich würde mich gegen theoretische Hintergründe sperren, ist weit gefehlt. Manches lehne ich (wie Ihr....) ab, manches eben nicht.
Ich bin übrigens gut in der Lage, hochwissenschaftlich zu argumentieren. Ich habe eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum Chemotechniker. Somit könnte ich hier brutalstes Fachchinesisch austeilen, was Ernährungschemie betrifft.
Meine Brötchen verdien ich heute anders. Fitness und die Marketingberatung ist ein Teil der Firma. der andere führt mich  andauernd zu Verhandlungen in recht illustre Gremien. Dabei muss ich mich zwischen verschiedensten Interessen bewegen können.
Der Investor will nichts zahlen. Die Bank will nichts finanzieren. Der Bürgermeister muss immer an seine Wähler denken, und an seine Parteifuzzis, draussen stehen die Demonstranten und kleben Zettel an mein auto und ich muss mit meiner ignoranten/arroganten/unwissenschaftlichen Art was ganzes draus machen. 
Dabei scheint es mittlerweile völlig unglaublich, das ich in diesen Runden immer wieder der letzte bin, der ausflippt. Und die Menge der Brötchen, die ich verdien, reicht um satt zu werden.
Womit wir brötchenweise wieder beim Thema wären


----------



## Renn Maus (4. Dezember 2008)

SPielt es eine Rolle, was wir in unserem beruflichen Leben machen? Ich denke nein.
Ich frage andersherum:

Warum denkst du, boxxer, dass eine Ernährungsumstellung, die sich nach dem Kalorienverbrauch richtet nicht funktioniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (4. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Warum denkst du, boxxer, dass eine Ernährungsumstellung, die sich nach dem Kalorienverbrauch richtet nicht funktioniert?


 jede Ernährungsumstellung muss sich nach Deinem persönlichen Kalorienverbrauch richten. Die Fragen sind: Wie hoch ist Dein Bedarf?
und  Wie kann man diesen Verbrauch zusätzlich durch eben diese Ernährungsumstellung erhöhen? und das noch durch gezielten Sport steigern? Niveau feststellen und
dann leicht unterkalorisch weitermachen, ich muß ja schließlich die Reserven abschmelzen. Wenn Aufnahme = Verbrauch gibts keine Abnahme
Hab ich abgenommen, muß ich die Aufnahme etwas erhöhen um stabil zu bleiben


----------



## Maxnus (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich - im übrigen - arbeite nicht wissenschaftlich, sondern mache mich über Ausbildung und Weiterbildung kundig - unter Gebrauch des Fachwissens anderer und benutze dieses gewonnene Wissen in der Praxis für mich selbst und wiederum andere. Um wissenschaftlich zu arbeiten fehlen mir dann doch erhebliche Detailskenntisse- da gehts mir wie dem KFZ meister beim Auto, der wird wohl so einfach auch keinen neuen Motor selbst gießen können, er weiß halt nur, wie der gebautwird,funktioniert und wie man mit ihm umgehen muss, damit das so bleibt; oder gegebenenfalls repariert.


----------



## boxer-harry (5. Dezember 2008)

die letzten beiden, besonders der vorletzte, Beiträge kommen jetzt doch näher.
Weg von der pauschalen Aussage: Weniger essen

Nochmals zu der Frage, ob es berufliche Zusammenhänge gibt. 
Teils ja...
Ich hatte überproportional mit Krankenschwestern zu tun. 
Fernfahrer scheinen auch ein Problem zu haben.
Dies scheint sich wegen der Unregelmäßigen Essenszeiten ungünstig auszuwirken


----------



## Maxnus (5. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> die letzten beiden, besonders der vorletzte, Beiträge kommen jetzt doch näher.
> Weg von der pauschalen Aussage: Weniger essen
> 
> Nochmals zu der Frage, ob es berufliche Zusammenhänge gibt.
> ...


 

Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein. 
Alle Aussagen wabern pauschal vor sich hin, was konkretes ist nahezu nie dabei.
Was andere konkretisieren wird pauschal kommentiert meist allerdings negativ kritisiert ohne konstruktivität

Mein vorletzter Beitrag kommt keiner Sache näher, dies ist ein Naturgesetz; ich habe auch nie was anderes geschrieben. 
man muß pauschal trotzdem weniger Kalorien aufnehmen, als man zu sich nimmt, egal ob ich "burne" oder nicht. Drück Dich bitte präzise aus und ich bin mir sicher, dass deutlich weniger Sperrfeuer hier auf Dich wirkt


----------



## Weasel_ (5. Dezember 2008)

> Ich bin übrigens gut in der Lage, hochwissenschaftlich zu argumentieren. Ich habe eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum Chemotechniker. Somit könnte ich hier brutalstes Fachchinesisch austeilen, was Ernährungschemie betrifft.


Wissenschaftlich argumentieren != Fachbegriffe um sich werfen.

Klar, jeder kann für sich wissenschaftlich arbeiten selbst definieren. Dadurch wird es aber in den Augen anderer nicht wissenschaftlich. Jedenfalls widerspricht das was du tust, allem, was ich in meinem Studium über wissenschaftliches Arbeiten gelernt habe.

Aber ich möchte diese Diskussion jetzt ruhen lassen. Wenn dann sollte man das ganze in einem anderen Thread auslagern. Hier geht es schließlich um Rennmaus und seine Fortschritte, und da hat man in letzter Zeit einfach viel zu wenig gehört.


----------



## Renntrottel (5. Dezember 2008)

Luftholen


----------



## Maxnus (5. Dezember 2008)

@weasel
Du hast ja da nicht unrecht, aber ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass wenn jemand zu diesem Thema was schreibt, es immer wieder dadurch zu Ablenkungen kommt, weil Menschen durch längere Selbst- und Selbstheilungserfahrungen motiviert hier Kommentare abgeben. ich lasse mich dann wegen mangelnder Souveränität dauernd dazu einladen diesen Teilweiseausdrucksmüll zurechtrücken zu wollen, was mir aber wohl aufgrund des Unverständnisses des angesprochenen Autors wohl letzendlich nicht gelingen wird. Das ist dann mein Unverständnis, ich müsste meine eigen Medizin jetzt nehmen , um diese Einsicht umzusetzen.
Zur Sache hatte ich in meinem vorvorletzten Beitrag etwas geschrieben, ich bin also der eigentlichen Thematik nicht abhandengekommen.

@boxer-harry 
bitte keine "alle doof - außer ich "- Show mehr, auch ich möchte ebenso wie Weasel auf einer gesicherten Erkenntnisgrundlage diskutieren und nicht ständig die Grundfesten des Stoffwechsel in Zweifel gezogen sehen.
Wenn Du mit Deiner Ausbildung uns brutalst mit "fachchinesisch" bombadieren kannst, dann tu dies bitte endlich - versteht sich, dass es sich hierbei dann bitte nicht um Schlußfolgerungen aufgrund eigener Beobachtungen handelt, sondern verifizierte Feststellungen.
Wissenschaftliche Studien, wie in dem Link von Weasel gibt es zu tausenden und sie sind in ihrer Feststellung unangreifbar, nur die Schlussfolgerungen der Wissenschaftler können - dann aber begründet- angezweifelt werden. Eigene Beobachtungen an einigen Leuten sind zwar unzweifelhaft reale Wahrnehmungen aber nicht repräsentativ und die gezogenen Schlussfolgerungen ebenfalls kritisierbar.
Spar dir ein gönnerhaftes Kommentar zur Eigenverteidigung und beschreite bitte den oben angemahnten Weg; das ist dann wohl im Sinne aller übrigen Gesprächsbeteiligen.
Bitte mich mit Mehrheit zu überstimmen, falls dem nicht so ist.Ich lasse mich dann in meiner Sichtweise zu der o.g. Diskussionsanleitung belehren.


----------



## boxer-harry (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab jetzt die Tastenkombi für das Kopfschüttel-smiley grad nicht parat...

Ich kritisiere - kommt gegenwind
ich begründe, teils mit Quellenangabe  - wird ignoriert
Ich gebe Beispiele - ich würde nicht zur Sache kommen (was ist eigentlich konkreter, als Beispiele...)
ich komm euch mit den Aussagen entgegen - Zitat "Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein"  Wieso? unerwartet? Aha: Eigenverteidigung...
der letzte Vorschlag wäre sofort in meinem Sinne. Wieder hin zum eigentlichen Problem. Dazu wollte ich auch die Brücke bauen, indem ich Beitrag 1343 hervorhob, als im wesentlichen Deckungsgleich mit meinen Meinungen.
Irgendwie scheint das keiner gemerkt zu haben :-( 
Meine Beispiele sind hier Einzelfälle, aber repräsentativ für viele andere. 
Wir können dies hier endlos weitertreiben, oder gern zur Praxis im Sinne von Beitrag 1343 übergehen. Es spricht übrigens aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nichts gegen die Eröffnung eines Threads zur Trennung dieser Geschichte, damit die rennmaus mal wieder zu ihrem Recht kommt.


----------



## atlas (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo allerseits

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen,würde ich vorschlagen Renn-Maus sachliche Tipps zu geben wie er zum Beispiel abendliche Heißhunger-atacken vermeidet oder zumindest dann beim Nachgeben nicht alles falsch zu machen.
Auch würden mich seine Fortschritte mehr interessieren als verbale "unsachliche"Wortgefechte.
Falls Boxer-Harry damit einferstanden ist könnte er mir ja mal grob einen Ernährungs-und Bewegungsplan darlegen,ich würde ihm die Angaben welche er braucht ja geben.Vieleicht erkennt mann daraus was er meint oder was manche(incl. meiner einer)falsch verstehen.
Wenn das auf sachlicher Ebene geschieht,ist es bestimmt auch für Renn-Maus interessant und hilfreich.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (5. Dezember 2008)

Keine Einwände meinerseits
Ich bin jetzt aber erst mal ca 3-4 Stunden auf Termin, so gegen 16:00 würde ich mich wieder melden und meinerseits kundtun, was ich an infos bräuchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Wolf (5. Dezember 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> sachliche Tipps zu geben wie er zum Beispiel abendliche Heißhunger-atacken vermeidet
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Atlas





Hallo,
da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass man einfach mal zwischendurch (auch ne halbe Stunde vor den Mahlzeiten) ein Glas Wasser trinken soll,oder auch eine Gemüsebrühe.Dann ist der Magen etwas gefüllt und beschäftigt...

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## boxer-harry (5. Dezember 2008)

So wieder da.

Also nun hier meine Vorgehnsweise, wie ich normalerweise vorgeh:

Natürlich ist Voraussetzung, dass ich weiß, mit wem ichs zu tun hab. Also brauch ich infos über eigentlich alles, was die Rennmaus charakterisiert. Lebensrhytmus, Gewohnheiten insbesonder was die Nahrung betrifft, Diätkarriere, Figur, Ziel etc
üblicherweise geht das im Gespräch am besten, deshalb war ja mein Angebot mit dem Rückrufservice. Das ganze Geschreibsel ist mir zu wage, zu schnell sind Missverständnisse (wie die ganzen Tage...) auf dem Plan.
In solchen Gesprächen finden sich dann üblicherweise schnell die passenden Ansätze, die man dann hier ja reinbringen könnte.
OK. Vorschlag grob skizziert und Alt + S


----------



## atlas (5. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> So wieder da.
> 
> Also nun hier meine Vorgehnsweise, wie ich normalerweise vorgeh:
> 
> ...



Hallo

Wir würden aber gern alle von deinem Wissen profitieren.Also lieber im Forum.Geht das auch?


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (5. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich gern. Hab doch geschrieben, dass dies dann natürlich reingebracht wird.
Ein vorgehendes Telefonat halte ich aus mehreren Gründen für überaus zweckmäßig, damit 
-keine weiteren Missverständnisse kommen
-bei der Menge der auszutauschenden Infos die Stoffsammlung hier nicht ewig dauert
-mir ist der persönliche Eindruck wichtig
-eine Stoffsammlung hier würde mit Sicherheit vor Abschluß durch verschiedenste  
  Einwürfe gestreckt

Mein Wunsch nach einem Telefonat bezieht sich auf die Stoffsammlung. Dann würde natürlich abzustimmen sein, welche persönlichen Infos überhaupt preisgegeben werden sollen. Rennmaus schrieb zwar, dass er sich offenbart, aber vielleicht gibts da Grenzen.
Der Schritt nach dem Telefonat wäre dann einen ausführlichen Statusbericht einzustellen. Diesen dann mit meine und euren Erkenntnissen zu einem Plan zu machen und rennmaus dann seinem Schicksal zu überlassen... (kleiner Scherz)


----------



## Maxnus (5. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Dazu wollte ich auch die Brücke bauen, indem ich Beitrag 1343 hervorhob, als im wesentlichen Deckungsgleich mit meinen Meinungen.
> Irgendwie scheint das keiner gemerkt zu haben :-(


 
Hab ich von der Art der Formulierung leider genau gegenteilig verstanden, mit der Erklärung jetzt wird das dann wohl zum meinem Verständnis in Deinem Sinne nachgeholt, ist klar formuliert.


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Mein Sport sah diese Woche wie folgt aus:

Dienstag: 6min Ergometer Ein-/Ausfahren, 30min Intervalltraining auf Ergometer

Mittwoch: 1,5 Std, 25km Mtb fahren im Schnee

Freitag: Aussetzen wegen Erkältung, die ich mir am Mittwoch eingefangen hab.

Samstag: 30min, 6km joggen

Sonntag: 2,15Std. 53km Rennrad fahren.

Ich hab heute mit boxxer-harry kurz telefoniert und für morgen einen etwas informativeren Telefontermin vereinbart. Wir werden euch diesbezüglich auf dem laufenden halten.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## EagleFlight (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.  

Meiner Meinung nach viel Brimborium um den einfachen Fakt, dass man möglichst viele Kalorien verbrennen soll, aber wenn's hilft, warum denn nicht


----------



## TrainerM (8. Dezember 2008)

hallo an boxer-harry,

echt tolle ideen und anregungen die du uns zuteil werden lässt!

vielen dank für die guten tipps und vorschläge!

weiter so!


----------



## atlas (8. Dezember 2008)

TrainerM schrieb:


> hallo an boxer-harry,
> 
> echt tolle ideen und anregungen die du uns zuteil werden lässt!
> 
> ...



Hä?
Wie?
Wo?
Was?


Hab`sch was verpasst?
Ich will auch mit teilhaben.
Bitte bitte,laßt mich mitspielen.


Was für Tipp`s und Tricks?

Gruß
Atlas (confused)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleFlight (9. Dezember 2008)

ähem, lieber TrainerM,

du hast dich heute hier angemeldet, hattest nichts anderes zu tun als die ganzen Beiträge von boxer-harry zu lesen und ihn in deinem allerersten Beitrag in den Himmel zu erheben, wobei du als Trainer und Diätassistent natürlich als absoluter Experte zu gelten hast.  

Wir sind tief beeindruckt!


----------



## boxer-harry (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab gestern abend das zweite mal kurz mit der Rennmaus telefoniert. Wir hatten uns für 1900 telefonisch verabredet. Leider kam er erst um 2000 von der Arbeit nach Hause und da hatte ich dann schon das Licht aus. Somit hatten wir gestern nur 10 Minuten reden können. Heute habe ich so gegen 1730 eine Besprechung zu Ende und ruf dann aus dem Auto die Rennmaus an. Somit werden wir wohl heute in medias res gehen können. Geht aber nur bis ca halb sieben, denn dann hat die Rennmaus einen Termin. Aber wir sind in nettem Kontakt und es wird hier kurzfristig was zu lesen geben. Also lassts man gut sein, speziell auch mit der Kritik über zurückliegende Geschichten.


----------



## Renntrottel (9. Dezember 2008)

@ Atlas und eagleflight 
nicht aufregen, ich kenne TrainerM, ich bin sicher, wenn er Eure Beiträge liest, wird er sich noch erklären.


----------



## polo (9. Dezember 2008)

multiple schizophrenie!


----------



## EagleFlight (9. Dezember 2008)

Renntrottel schrieb:


> nicht aufregen, ich kenne TrainerM


Das war mir fast klar, bist ja in etwa genauso neu.


----------



## Renntrottel (9. Dezember 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Das war mir fast klar, bist ja in etwa genauso neu.


Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: ich bin's nicht. 
TrainerM soll sich selber erklären. Ich wollte nur nicht, dass ihr euch unnötig ärgert.
Bin mit Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer-harry (9. Dezember 2008)

so, heute abend das erste etwas ausführlichere Gespräch mit der Rennmaus. Nunmehr hat die sache die Brücke ins persönliche geschlagen.
Ich bekomm jetzt von ihm noch eine Kopie des Trainingstagebuchs mit den Ernährungsangaben.
Dann wollen wir uns über die Angelegenheit beraten. Dann wird es hier auch die ersten statements geben.


----------



## EagleFlight (9. Dezember 2008)

Renntrottel schrieb:


> ich bin's nicht.


Niieeee nicht!!!  Ihr seid nur eine große Familie.  Gibt's noch mehr von euch, die sich demnächst hier anmelden um boxer-harry zu lobpreisen?


----------



## atlas (9. Dezember 2008)

n`Abend

Ruhig Blut,ruhig Blut.Ich glaube es ist Zeit das sich die Gemüter mal ein bisschen abkühlen.
Den Neulingen hier im Fred sei empfohlen sich durch lesen der Beiträge(und das inhaltliche Erfassen)ein gewisses Maß an Urteilsvermögens anzueignen.
Denn sonst droht ihr Gefahr zu laufen,euch lächerlich zu machen.
Im übrigen glaube und hoffe ich das der Beitrag ,oder besser geschrieben,Einwurf von"TrainerM"eher ironisch gemeint war.Wenn nicht-10min kopfschüttel.
Warten wir mal die Einlassungen von Boxer-Harry ab und das was Renn-Maus dazu meint.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## EagleFlight (10. Dezember 2008)

Mudface schrieb:


> Dem Eiweiß Pulver wurde das Purin entzogen, sprich es ist filtriert. Wenn Du also becherweise Quark futtern würdest, müßtest Du den verdauen und nimmst nebenbei den  Schrott auf.


Korrektur:

Quark und Milchprodukte sind bezüglich Purin unkritisch. Quelle 1, Quelle 2

@atlas

Wer soll sich denn abkühlen?  Ich rege mich jedenfalls nicht auf, der Fan-Club von boxer-harry amusiert mich nur.


----------



## atlas (10. Dezember 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Korrektur:
> 
> Quark und Milchprodukte sind bezüglich Purin unkritisch. Quelle 1, Quelle 2
> 
> ...



Hallo
Gut so,dann hab ich nur was falsch verstanden.Im übrigen glaube ich nicht an einen Zweit-account von Renntrottel,weil:bis jetzt waren seine Einwürfe zumindest nicht dusselig oder realitätsfremd.Was man von TrainerM(wat fürn schwachsinniger Nickname)nicht behaupten kann.Der soll erstmal beweisen das er das Thema kognitiv erfasst hat.



Gruß
Atlas


----------



## boxer-harry (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich reg mich nicht auf! *Ich nicht!!!!!!!*
Junge Junge. Wenn das hier ein Unbeteiligter liest, könnte er meinen, Fehlernährung würde agressiv machen...  Möglicherweise könnte man drüber nachdenken, einen extra Fred zu eröffnen. Wer fällt über wen her, und könnte es am Brötchen liegen?

Zum Thema: Mir liegt jetzt der Trainingsplan und der Ernährungsplan der Rennmaus vor. Ich habe dazu mit dem Alex vereinbart, hierzu erstmal ein paar Gedanken zu machen und dann morgen wieder zu telefonieren.
Nach Ordnung dieser ersten Erkenntnisse werden diese dann hier veröffentlicht.
Es kristallisieren sich jetzt schon diverse gute und böse Dinge heraus.
Bis dahin bitte noch etwas Geduld, die Sache schmort hier doch schon so lange, da kommts auf ein paar Tage jetzt auch nicht mehr an, oder?
Bis dahin seid bitte lieb aufeinander...


----------



## Weasel_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Tja schade, dass ihr den Thread kaputtgemacht habt; er war immer sehr interessant zu lesen.

Jetzt kann man davon ausgehen, dass alles was Rennmaus "veröffentlicht" eh schon durch eine einzelne Person gefiltert ist, und jegliche Kritik dann wieder in einer massiven Diskussion ausartet.

Vor allem weil die letzte Diskussion meiner Meinung nach eher durch ein absichtlich heraufbeschwörtes Missverständnis enstanden ist, nur damit sich gewisse Leute hier als Vollprofis profilieren können.


----------



## boxer-harry (10. Dezember 2008)

warte doch erst mal ab, was eingestellt wird. Vielleicht ist es ja konstruktiver, als du erwartest.
Zudem wurde doch schon über 1000 Beiträge lang diskutiert. Mit und ohne Kritik. 
Somit gibts jetzt einen Statusbericht, mit Kommentar. Ausdrücklich zur Diskussion freigegeben.
Somit kann nachher jeder sehen, wie er sich "profiliert" 
Der letzte Satz ist schon nicht ganz falsch: Die "Diskussion" hat sich durch mein Einmischen möglicherweise etwas anders entwickelt, als es dem einen oder andern lieb war. Na und? Ist das nicht das Wesen einer Diskussion? Neue Leute, neue Meinungen.
Falsch ist der letzte Satz aber hinsichtlich der Richtung "absichtliches Missverständnis"
Egal, was jeder beiträgt, missverstanden will wohl keiner werden.


----------



## atlas (10. Dezember 2008)

@Weasel

Das hoffe ich nicht.Aber wenn Renn-Maus einen starken Willen hat(den brauch er ja eh für`s abnehmen),dann hält er seinen Fred am laufen und läßt uns weiter teil haben.
Im übrigen gebe ich dir Recht.Es täten alle gut daran etwas mehr sachliches bei zu tragen oder sich den einen oder anderen Einwand zu verkneifen.

Mal sehen was bei dem Plan raus kommt.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Weasel_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Naja du hast dich doch sehr gerne als "einsamen Helden" hingestellt. Und das obwohl Leute ausdrücklich deiner Meinung waren hast du darauf beharrt dass du als einziger Recht hast.

Leider ist vom eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads nun nichts mehr übrig geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (10. Dezember 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Naja du hast dich doch sehr gerne als "einsamen Helden" hingestellt. Und das obwohl Leute ausdrücklich deiner Meinung waren hast du darauf beharrt dass du als einziger Recht hast.
> 
> Leider ist vom eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads nun nichts mehr übrig geblieben.



Versteh ich leider nicht.Erklär mal!

Gruß 
Atlas


----------



## Renntrottel (10. Dezember 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Der letzte Satz ist schon nicht ganz falsch: Die "Diskussion" hat sich durch mein Einmischen möglicherweise etwas anders entwickelt, als es dem einen oder andern lieb war. Na und? Ist das nicht das Wesen einer Diskussion? Neue Leute, neue Meinungen.
> Falsch ist der letzte Satz aber hinsichtlich der Richtung "absichtliches Missverständnis"
> Egal, was jeder beiträgt, missverstanden will wohl keiner werden.



Nicht nur, dass der Mann  sich marktbeherrschend in Nährstoffkunde auskennt, er hat auch noch für jeden Mensch und jede Situation einen souveränen Beurteilungsvermerk mit subjektiver Realitätsgarantie parat, so dass es jedem Kleingeist gelingt, die Wahrheit über seine eigenen kleinen Beitrag zu erkennen; vor allem im Bezug was falsch und was richtig ist.
Ich schreibe hier leider nichts zum Thema abnehmen, weil ich auch der Meinung bin, dass sich mit der Planung außerhalb seit spätestens 07.12.
keiner  mehr zum Thema geäußert hat oder konnte.
Mister 1000-Berufe(Berufungen) wird uns hier noch viele verärgertamüsante Momente und Beiträge liefern und ich bin mir sicher, dass er nachher wieder nur von allen falsch verstanden wurde, und ich fresse einen Besen, wenn ich und auch Ihr diesen Ernährungsplan nicht schon lange kennt.


----------



## Renntrottel (10. Dezember 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Naja du hast dich doch sehr gerne als "einsamen Helden" hingestellt. Und das obwohl Leute ausdrücklich deiner Meinung waren hast du darauf beharrt dass du als einziger Recht hast.
> 
> Leider ist vom eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads nun nichts mehr übrig geblieben.



Versteh ich auch nicht, hat weasel da jemanden verwechselt?
Bin auch auf Erklärung gespannt


----------



## Weasel_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Es ging vor einigen Seiten, bei dem boxer-harry erwähnte, dass er schon vor Jahren die Sache mit dem Fettverbrennungspuls als Lüge entlarvt hätte, und er damals der einzige wäre, der das ganze anders sehe. Und er erwähnte, dass es hier wieder das gleiche ist - obwohl ausdrücklich einige gesagt haben, dass sie bei einigen Aussagen durchaus zustimmen.


----------



## atlas (10. Dezember 2008)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Es ging vor einigen Seiten, bei dem boxer-harry erwähnte, dass er schon vor Jahren die Sache mit dem Fettverbrennungspuls als Lüge entlarvt hätte, und er damals der einzige wäre, der das ganze anders sehe. Und er erwähnte, dass es hier wieder das gleiche ist - obwohl ausdrücklich einige gesagt haben, dass sie bei einigen Aussagen durchaus zustimmen.



Puhhhh

Sorry ,aber ich fühlte mich vermeintlich gemeint und angepisst.
Tausend Endschuldigung.
Schreib bitte das nächste mal genauer wen du meinst!

Atlas


----------



## Weasel_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Ups ja da ist wohl dein Post dazwischengeraten... entschudligung.


----------



## atlas (10. Dezember 2008)

Also

Mal wieder ne Fräge zum Thema:Was kann man gegen oder bei spätabendlichen Heißhungeratacken tun?
Ich schaff im Stahlwerk im Schichtbetrieb und wenn ich heimkomme könnt ich oft ein halbes Schwein fressen.
Dann immer nur Kohlenhydratfrei zu futtern fällt nicht leicht.
Irgend welche sinnfollen Tipps?

merci

Atlas


----------



## Maxnus (10. Dezember 2008)

Ess 2 Eier und trink 0,5l Sprudel auf ex  Warte 10 min und Du willst für gewöhnlich nix mehr essen oder kipp 2EL  H-Sahne in 300g Magerquark, Wasser drauf u. Süssstoff umrühren 0,5l Sprudel trinken, wenn das nicht hilft ,ruf mich an. Ich brauche dann von Dir 2000 Angaben zu Deiner persönlichen Lebenssituation und in schon 10 Jahren finde ich 
d i e Lösung für Dich und alle Deine Probleme.


----------



## atlas (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi
Danke für die Vorschläge.So oder in der Art halte ich es auch für gewöhnlich.Aber so manchmal hab ich das Gefühl mein Körper verlangt nach Zucker bzw.Kohlenhydraten und was dann?


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich würde dir gerne Tipps geben, aber mir gehts ähnliche
Aktuell läufts bei mir übrigens weiterhin sehr gut. Gewicht heute Morgen: 105,5kg. Ich hab mitlerweile unter 110cm Bauchumfang und meine Hosen und Gürtel sind alle viel zu weit geworden, bzw. mir passt ne Hose, die ich das letzte mal vor drei Jahren anhatte 
Ich bewege mich aktuell so um die gut 2000kcal pro Tag. Allerdings erwische ich mich grad immer wieder dabei ´mich selbst mit kleinen Lügen selbst zu betrügen, wenns darum geht süßes hinein zu bekommen oder einen Nachschlag zu nehmen. Da muss ich jetzt wieder die Kurve kriegen, da ich befürchte, dass es sich sonst wieder Stück für Stück ins die alten Gewohnheiten umkehrt.
Ich bin übrigens für boxxer-harrys Unterstützung genauso dankbar wie von jedem anderen auf. Was ich von ihm toll finde ist, dass er sich viel Zeit nimmt um mit mir über meine Ernährung zu sprechen und einen für mich erfolgreichen weg zu finden. Ganz unabhängig davon was da an Erfahrung hintersteckt und ohne zu wissen ob ich seine bald folgenden Ratschläge umsetzen kann und will. Alleine die Tatsache hier mit euch allen und mit harry am Telefon intensiv über meine Ernährung und meinen Sport nachzudenken hilft mir sehr bei meinem vorhaben.

PS: Seit Threadstart ist dies der 1. Versuch der tatsächlich sicht- und spürbare Ergebnisse hervorgebracht hat.  Ich bleib dran. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du dir wirklich sicher bist, dass dein Körper KH will, dann gib ihm doch eine KLEINE Portion davon. Eine Brezel, oder eine Scheibe Vollkornbrot mit Quarkaufstrich.
Je nachdem auch eine Banane oder zwei Äpfel.
Mehr sollte es m.E. nachts oder abends aber nicht sein.


----------



## atlas (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Renn-Maus
Gut mal wieder was vom Boss zu lesen.
Versteht mich nicht falsch,ich hab (wenn auch nur noch wenig)immer noch Gewicht verloren und bin eigentlich da wo ich hin will ca.80kg.
Jetzt will ich nur noch den Körper in gewisse Formen bringen.
Nur wenn meine kleine Tochter ihrem Pappa selbst gebackene Plätzchen bringt ,welche sie extra für ihn gemacht hat,soll und kann ich da ablehnen?
Die Weihnachtszeit birgt so manche Verlockung-nicht allen kann und will ich wiederstehen.
Spät abend´s Kohlenhydrate verträgt sich jedoch nicht mit meiner normalen Ernährungsweise.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Dezember 2008)

Naja, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es einem der Körper dankt, wenn man ihm die Nährstoffe liefert, die er fordert. Die Kunst ist dann nicht soviel zu Essen, dass du überkalorisch wirst...
Aber ein kleiner Haps Kohlenhydrate ist bei echtem Heißhunger vielleicht nicht verkehrt.
Oder verwechselst du eventuell Müdigkeit oder Durst mit Hunger? Das passiert uns heutzutage sehr oft..


----------



## atlas (11. Dezember 2008)

Nee nee
Ich verwechsle da nix.Zu den Zeiten als ich noch 115kg hatte konnte ich locker 2 ganze Händeln verspachteln und da war immer noch Luft.
Oder eine Jägerpfanne für 4 Personen ,das war auch keine Mühe.
Das Problem ist:ich könnts immer noch(manno ich krieg grad nen mords Kohldampf).
Manchmal geb ich auch nach,aber meistens hab ich mich im Griff.



Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Dezember 2008)

Is, kurz bevor du gleich ins Bett gehst, so ca. 200kcal, überwiegend in KH.
Und dann ab in die Heiha, damit du nicht in Versuchung kommst mehr zu essen.
Gib dann mal morgen nen Feedback wie es dir erging und was die Waage dazu meinte.
Ich bin jetzt im Bett. Gruß,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleFlight (11. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Aktuell läufts bei mir übrigens weiterhin sehr gut. Gewicht heute Morgen: 105,5kg. Ich hab mitlerweile unter 110cm Bauchumfang


Ist doch super!

Nun nutze die Motivation um eine Lebenweise zu finden, in der du weiterhin Gewicht verlierst, die du aber nicht als Einschränkung oder besondere Anstrengung empfindest.  Ansonsten wird es früher oder später zum Problem durchzuhalten, und dann schlägt das Jojo zu, weil du keinen dauerhaften Weg gefunden hast.


----------



## Weasel_ (11. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem mit Heißhunger habe ich auch manchmal... ein Apfel hilft bei mir, aber nicht besonders lang (maximal eine halbe Stunde). Mit Quark ist es ähnlich. Ein wirkliches Patentrezept habe ich da noch nicht gefunden.

Manchmal lasse ich dann einfach dem Heißhunger seinen Lauf. Gerade bei Plätzchen kann ich nicht nein sagen ;-) Dafür mache ich ja auch viel Sport, damit ich mir auch was erlauben kann.

Bei mir ist es aber auch oft Langeweile oder Müdigkeit... Beschäftigung und Sport wirken da wahre Wunder.


----------



## Maxnus (11. Dezember 2008)

Im Fall von atlas sprecht Ihr hier mit einem Mann, der wohl 10 - 12% Körperfett hat. Um so einen niedrigen Fettanteil zu halten, sind die sonst guten Tipps von Euch mit den kleinen KHportionen zu den Bettzeiten weniger geeignet. Nicht, dass Ihr mich falsch versteht, aber bei einem NormaloFettanteil zwischen 18 und 21% (was wirklich schlank ist!!) ist das alles okay, wer aber drunterbleiben will, der muß da einfach zu insulinneutraler Kost greifen, damit der Stoffwechsel auf hohem Niveau mit hohem Fettverbrennungsanteil arbeitet. Im übrigen ist der relative Fettverbrennungsanteil bei der Energiegewinnung in Ruhe am höchsten, es sei denn ich zerstöre das durch Steigerung des Blutzuckerspiegels. Die Insulinauschüttung bewirkt eine weitgehende Stillegung der Fettverstoffwechselung


----------



## EagleFlight (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe das Problem beim Heißhunger noch nicht so richtig.  

Problematisch ist es doch nur, wenn man den Heißhunger mit kalorienreicher Kost stillt.

Ich habe auch manchmal großen Hunger, dann fange ich eben erst mal mit etwas an, was relativ kalorienarm ist aber sehr satt macht, sprich proteinlastig, das kann Fisch, Fleisch, Quark, ein Shake, ein ganz dick belegtes Schinkenbrot (mehr Schinken als Brot) oder was auch immer sein.

Dann kann man einen großen Salat einfließen lassen, der verbraucht auch Platz ohne wirklich anzuschlagen.  Und dann wird schon gerantiert nicht mehr viel reinpassen, ansonsten füllt man eben noch auf mit irgendwas kleinem.

Wenn ich mich natürlich schwer hungrig direkt auf Pizza, Nudelgerichte oder sowas stürze und esse bis ich satt bin ist mir nicht zu helfen, das schlägt natürlich an.  Aber so weit sollte man ja trotz Hunger seinen Kopf noch benutzen können.


----------



## atlas (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Hab grad eure Tipps gelesen.Es ist schon so wie Maxnus schreibt ,wer bei 10-11% KFA ist und eventuell noch drunter will der muß ein bisgen mehr drauf achten.
Und die Heißhungera.kommen ja meistens vorm zu Bett gehen.
Gestern bzw.heute morgen wars dann noch eine Flasche Mineralwasser plus 150gr Putenbrust.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Maxnus (11. Dezember 2008)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem beim Heißhunger noch nicht so richtig.
> 
> Problematisch ist es doch nur, wenn man den Heißhunger mit kalorienreicher Kost stillt.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso ! Zum einen Magen füllen, zum anderen mit Proteinkost.
Atlas wollte wohl einen ganz konkreten Vorschlag (Rezept) haben, um seine Auswahl zu vergrößern.


----------



## Staufen-Biker (11. Dezember 2008)

Es ist 22.29 Uhr.


Der Heishunger ist jetzt da. Dachte schon er kommt nicht mehr. Aber der Hundling war so schnell.... man oh man...


Vor mir liegt eine 150 gr. Packung Erdnüsse pikant gewürzt........ein wahrer Freund des Heishungers mit insgesamt gerade einmal lächerlichen
915 Kalorien..............................


Es ist jetzt 22.33 Uhr................. noch ist die Packung zu 


Ich glaube das ist er jetzt, der Wahnsinn.....


Ist Essen womöglich doch eine Sucht, wie Rauchen und sonstige
"Genüsse"? Warum ist der Körper, der Geist - ach, einfach ich, warum
ist es jetzt so wahnsinnig schwer, diesem Päckchen Erdnüsse zu
wiederstehen?


22.36.........................


----------



## Maxnus (11. Dezember 2008)

Kauf dir Mandeln, besser als Erdnüsse, davon kannst Du Dir aber trotdem jetzt 30 g reintun, falls du in den letzten 4h keine KH gegessen hast, sonst Finger weg.


----------



## Staufen-Biker (11. Dezember 2008)

Genau das ist mein Problem: Ich habe absolut keine Disziplin beim Essen.

Es bleibt nicht bei 30 Gramm, das Päckchen ist danach leer. Das weiß ich jetzt schon. Mir fehlt die Beherrschung und eben Disziplin.

Im Kopf ist immer alles so einfach. Ich war heute Abend 2 Stunden im
Kraftraum und hatte mir - wie so oft - schon den ganzen Tag fest vorgenommen, danach wie jedesmal nur noch den obligatorischen Eiweißshake zu mir zu nehmen.
Aber sehr oft bleibt es eben dabei nicht, und das geht mir sowas auf den Keks Wenn ich nur herausfinden könnte, was mich immer so undiszipliniert werden lässt. Irgendwann werde ich wegen dem Problem noch psychisch Krank 

Ich glaube, ich habe die Freßsucht.


----------



## atlas (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

@Staufen-Biker

Bei mir reichts meistens den Bastard mit 200gr Lachsschinken +viel Mineralwasser zu beruhigen.Putenbrust oder ein 100gr Low-Carb Riegel geht meist auch.
Nur ab und zu wird dasVieh zum Monster und ich geb nach.

Bei mir hält sichs im Moment in Grenzen.


Gruß 
Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (11. Dezember 2008)

Versuchs mit dem Quark-Sahne Mix aus Beitrag 1385 mit dem Eiweißshake zusammne müssten wir Dich doch dann satt kriegen. Mach ich jetzt übrigens auch, obwohl ich gerade einen Chinakohl und 250g Hackfleisch hatte. Bauch vollmachen = wohlfühlen


----------



## EagleFlight (12. Dezember 2008)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> Es ist 22.29 Uhr.
> 22.36.........................


Warum hast du dir nicht einfach erst mal was anderes gemacht?

Kühlschrank und Vorratsschrank leer?

Kein Magerquark?  Keine Gemüsekonserve?  Keine kalorienarme Obstkonserve?  Kein Puten- (oder sonstiges) Schnitzel?  Bis 22:30 Uhr könnte man ja auch noch beim Pizza-Heini einen großen gemischen Salat oder ein Steak bestellen, das Steak essen, die Beilage aufheben und am nächsten Tag mit Erbsen und Möhrchen vermischt essen, reicht den ganzen Tag.

EINKAUFEN ist die halbe Miete.


----------



## Renn Maus (12. Dezember 2008)

> EINKAUFEN ist die halbe Miete.



DAS kann ich zu 100% bestätigen. Ein gesunder Kühlschrank is viel Wert...


----------



## Weasel_ (12. Dezember 2008)

Da kann ich zustimmen. Bis vor einigen Wochen habe ich immer nur Tag für Tag eingekauft. Das lief darauf hinaus dass ich mir oft einfach nur was vom Bäcker mitgenommen habe - ich ess das Zeug für mein Leben gern aber es ist halt alles andere als ausgewogen. Außerdem ist das Zeug wahnsinnig teuer. Inzwischen ist der Kühlschrank immer fast voll und ich esse langsam auch wieder viel abwechslungsreicher.

Und mein Gewicht halte ich im Moment sehr gut obwohl ich inzwischen nicht mehr so stark darauf achte, was ich esse. Extreme Einschränkung hat nur sehr kurzfristig geholfen, und es waren auch nur 1-2 kg weniger. Ich schätze ich habe im Moment einfach mein aktuelles Wohlfühlgewicht erreicht.


----------



## atlas (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl als müsste Boxer-Harry den Ernährungsplan erst in Steintafeln ritzen.
Solange kann das doch gar nicht dauern.Weil wenns  noch a bissl dauert eröffnet Renn-Maus einen Fred weil er Untergewicht hat.



Gruß

Atlas


----------



## bbsunny (15. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Meine Leidensgeschichte bestand aus: FETTEM ESSEN, GETUNTEN AUTOS und ALKOHOL.


 
Warum Leidensgeschichte? Ist doch ein erstrebenswertes Dasein, oder nicht?!?


----------



## atlas (15. Dezember 2008)

bbsunny schrieb:


> Warum Leidensgeschichte? Ist doch ein erstrebenswertes Dasein, oder nicht?!?



Wo bleiben die Bunny`s?

Atlas


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> DAS kann ich zu 100% bestätigen. Ein gesunder Kühlschrank is viel Wert...



Hm,
Ein voller Kühlschrank führt bei mir eher zu viel zu viel Nahrungsaufnahme.

Bei Langeweile gehts halt dann an das Futter 

Lieber leer und nur Obst zum Essen da...

Auf den Plan bin ich aber auch gespannt!

Grüße
Sun909


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Dezember 2008)

Der Kühlschrank muss natürlich mit für dich gesunden Nahrungsmitteln gefüllt sein, mit denen du nicht viel falsch machen kannst.

Ich werde am Mittwoch wieder mit Boxxer-Harry telefonieren. Wir haben leider beide immer recht wenig Zeit...
Infos bezüglich seiner Vorschläge wirds natürlich erst geben, wenn wir das weiter abgesprochen haben.

Ich werde euch am Sonntag den Ernährungs- und Sportplan der vergangenen vier Wochen hochladen.
Dann freu ich mich wieder über eure Meinung dazu.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
das Telefonat hat leider noch nicht stattgefunden.
Heute morgen hatte ich 104,5kg.
In 2005 hatte ich mal um 6kg auf 103kg abgenommen. Bin also von diesem Ergebnis nicht mehr weit entfernt. 
Heute gabs wegen Plätzchenbacken und Glühweintrinken kein Abendessen. Die Kalorien hab ich durch die Plätzchen leider reingeholt, aber dafür ganz auf Glühwein verzichtet.
Hab heute so ca. 2.700kcal zu mir genommen.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## atlas (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Renn-Maus

Wie wäre es wenn du dir mal einige Tipps von den anderen durchliest?Ich meine die welche keine so Geheimnisskrämerei dadrum veranstalten.
Ich halte mich so gut es geht an die Empfehlungen aus "schlank im Schlaf"und dem Schmöker"Die anabole Diät",letzteres kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen.
So langsam geht mir die Taktik von Boxer-Harry auf´n Sack(um mal ein wenig direkter zu werden).
Erst alles in Frage stellen und den Anschein erwecken man hätte den Stein der Weisen selber gebacken,wenn es dann an Konkretes geht ist plötzlich die Luft raus.
In dem Falle sollte man von Anfang an ein wenig schneller fahren und auch mal ans Bremsen denken-um in Harrys Slang zu reden.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo atlas,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Du kannst mir glauben, ich habe viele Ideen aus den vergangenen 1000 Beiträgen  einfließen lassen. Ich orientiere mich nicht an einer Weisheit, geschweige denn verlasse ich mich blind auf eine Aussage.
Ich habe schon einige Erkenntnisse gewonnen und versuche andere noch sinvoll umzusetzen. Ich meine auch die bisherigen Ergebnisse sprechen für sich.

Wovon ich auf jedenfall, unter anderem, überzeugt bin sind folgende Punkte:

Sport am Abend mit anschließendem Verzicht auf Essen (also Sport erst nach dem Abendbrot) bring sehr gute Erfolge

Mann sollte sich aufgrund der PSyche zwischen Grundumsatz und Tageskalorienverbrauch bewegen, da so das Hungergefühl gering ist.

Viel Obst und Gemüse gepart mit Eiweißreicher Kost und bewusst wenig Kohlenhydrathen (auf keinen Fall ganz Verzichten) ist erfolgsfördernd.

Ich habe meinen Ernährungsplan meinem empfinden und Tagesablauf angepasst was im Klartexte wenig Nahrungszuhname bis Mittags bedeutet.

Sport, Sport, Sport, Sport, Sport............  

Apropo, da meine Freundin Popstars guckt geh ich jetzt noch 30min ganz locker auf der Kurbel rollen. 
Bis gleich,
Alex

PS: Sonntag gibts meinen ausgefüllten und gelebten 4-Wochen Plan.


----------



## DrecksBecks (18. Dezember 2008)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem: Ich habe absolut keine Disziplin beim Essen.
> 
> Es bleibt nicht bei 30 Gramm, das Päckchen ist danach leer. Das weiß ich jetzt schon. Mir fehlt die Beherrschung und eben Disziplin.
> 
> ...




geht mir genauso - 3 Tafeln sChokolade null Problemo, unter 5 Bier fang ich gar nicht an!

dazu noch die Sexsucht - nur bei der Arbeit kann ich mich beherschen!

Nach Weihnachten steht erst mal fettabsaugen an!


----------



## Maxnus (19. Dezember 2008)

@Renn Maus
ich muss konstatieren, dass ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht bin, sowohl darüber, dass sich Dein Gewichtsverlust suboptimal entwickelt, als auch, dass Du die Lektüretipps, wie z.B. von atlas offensichtlich noch nicht gelesen hast, geschweige denn befolgst. Wegen der Häufigkeit der Erwähnung hast Du ja richtigerweise schon die eiweißreiche Ernährung als effektiv erkannt, allerdings der Verzicht auf Abendessen nach dem Training ist eine wirklich alte und überholte Methode. Es geben Dir hier - mich eingeschlossen - Leute tipps, die sich mit dem System auskennen und das mit ihrer Lebens- und Ernährungsweise auch in persona beispielhaft beweisen können. Und die treten nicht als eigenpotente Gurus auf, sondern sagen: lies es nach.! Wissenschaftler haben dies und jenes vorgeschlagen, es stammt ja nicht einfach aus einer Laune raus aus dem eigenen Kopf." 
Also nochmal, gerade als Sportler - Lies "Die metabole Diät" (Stefan Korte) und du wärst der erste, der dadurch nicht zwischen 500g und 1Kilo Woche für Woche abnimmt und zwar ohne JoJo effekt. Die Maßgabe lautet das jetzt nicht wieder zu bereden ohne es gelesen zu haben, sondern es einfach zu tun.
Vielleicht kannst Du es ja so sehen:
Einige Tippgeber verbringen hier Ihre Freizeit um Dich zu unterstützen, und dann könntest Du Dich doch eventuell damit revanchieren, dass Du z.B. das o.g. Buch liest. Wär doch ok!?
und das Ergebnis würde Alle freuen. Uns, weil wir Dir helfen konnten und Dir, weils geklappt hat.


Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Renn Maus (19. Dezember 2008)

@Maxnus:
Das es so rüberkommt, dass ich eure Tipps nicht wahrnehme halte ich für sehr schade.Ich habe alle Webtipps von jedem direkt verschlungen. Und bin beispielsweise von den Ansichten Dr. Mossburgers überzeugt.

Das sich mein Gewichtsverlust aber suboptimal entwickelt halte ich schlicht und ergreifend für unwar. Und wer, wenn nicht ich, soll das (ein Arzt vor Ort mal abgesehen) besser beurteilen können. Ich habe seit Beginn meiner Ernährungsumstellung:

- 9kg Gewicht verloren

- 8cm Bauchumfang eingebüst

- Bin ausdauernder geworden

- Habe subjektiv einen deutlich kräftigeren Antritt beim Biken und "fühle mich leichter"

- Und bekomme von div. Leuten Komplimente, dass ich sichtbar abgenommen hätte.

Ich weiß das Eigenlob stinkt, aber ich kann nicht erkennen was an 9kg Gewichtsverlust, ohne Hungergefühl und mit stets vorhandenem Bewegungsdrang suboptimal ist. Das spricht aus meiner Sicht für den richtigen Weg.
Sollte ich was übersehen haben, dann klär mich bitte auf.
Ach ja, dass ich das Buch noch nicht gelesen habe liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass ich 1. ziemlich geizig bin , und 2. Eigentlich eine Abneigung verspühre gegen "Diäten" die einem die Methode X als DIE Lösung anpreisen. Aber da ich noch bis zum 6.01.09 Urlaub habe, werde ich das in den nächsten Tagen mal nachholen.

Ach so, was ich unbedingt noch klarstellen muss. Dass ich den Sport nach dem Abendessen mache und danach nichts mehr zu mir nehme ist absolut selten, da mir bewusst ist, dass die Energie-/ und Nährstoffdepots des Körpers wieder aufgefüllt werden müssen, wenn der Körper richtig regenerieren soll.
Ich wende diese Methode aber gerne an Tagen an, an denen ich z.B. mal sehr Energiereich mit viel Fett und einfachen KH gegessen haben. Mir passiert dies wenn überhaupt vermehrt Nachmittags oder Abends. Um dann den Überschuss in der Nacht nicht als Fettdepot anzulegen, mach ich die Speicher nochmal vorher schön leer. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (19. Dezember 2008)

Morgen

@Renn-Maus
Was Maxnus ,glaube ich,meinte ist das du bei konsequenterer Ernährung,deinem Ziel, schon ein gutes Stück näher sein könntest.
M.M.n.wirst du auch mit schwinndendem Körpergewicht feststellen das irgendwann der Punkt kommt ab dem das jetzige Programm nicht mehr so richtig greift.
Aber bis dahin :mach weiter,halte durch und melde dich öfters!

übrigens hab ich mal meinen Bauchumfang gemessen=79cm(bei meiner Größe,Alter und Gewicht )geht schon denk ich

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Staufen-Biker (19. Dezember 2008)

> dazu noch die Sexsucht - nur bei der Arbeit kann ich mich beherschen!



Irre, gell? Nur gut das meine Sekretärinnen im Büro etwas - sagen wir einmal - konservativer sind. Ich glaube sonst hätte ich meinen Job schon längst wegen se.ueller Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz verloren!!


----------



## Maxnus (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte in Beitrag 1412 etwas von weniger als 6 Kilo gelesen, vielleicht habe *ich* da was falsch verstanden.
Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, daß Du die Tipps gar nicht wahrnimmst.
Ich wollte nur, dass Du dann doch mal eins dieser Bücher dann auch liest und vielleicht mal aus dieser Pauschalisierungsecke wegkommst:"Diät, oh Horror".
Beruhigt mich,dass Du es jetzt dann wohl doch lesen willst. Hier geht es nicht einfach um eine Diät, sondern um eine Lebensweise und nicht jeder Buch*titel *erklärt schon den kompletten Inhalt, also lass mal Deine Vorurteile beiseite und Dich darauf ein. hier gehts nicht um die Brigittediät, sondern um Ernährungsweisen "mit Hand und Fuß". 
Den Punkt 1. muß ich Dir ja wohl nicht glauben, da Dir Dein Ziel doch wohl schon von größerer Bedeutung ist und solche Investitionen dafür noch verkraftbar sein müssten.
Außerdem wollte ich den bisherigen Erfolg nicht in Frage stellen, und die positiven Entwicklungen auf Leistungsfähigkeit usw. sind ja wohl angestrebt worden und eine natürliche Folge Deiner Bemühungen. Das ist auch soweit sehr erfreulich. Du bist jetzt bei 104,5 Kilo,um da abzunehmen reicht schon Sport und Süßigkeiten weglassen(das ist jetzt nicht abfällig gemeint, sondern eine Tatsache)und wie atlas sagt, je weiter runter umso schwerer. Und da braucht man einen Plan, der einen auch bis dahin und darüber hinaus begleitet. Deshalb unsere Tipps und Buchempfehlungen. 
Meine Bemerkungen sind keine Angriffe, sondern als Hilfe gemeint. Also hau rein, Du schaffst das dann auch.

Gruß
Maxnus


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ach so, was ich unbedingt noch klarstellen muss. Dass ich den Sport nach dem Abendessen mache und danach nichts mehr zu mir nehme ist absolut selten, da mir bewusst ist, dass die Energie-/ und Nährstoffdepots des Körpers wieder aufgefüllt werden müssen, wenn der Körper richtig regenerieren soll.


 
Sport nach dem Abendessen... und dir kommt dabei nichts hoch bzw. liegt etwas schwer im Magen? Vor dem Sport sollte, wenn überhaupt, eine Stunde zuvor eine Banane / Apfel / Müliriegel gegessen werden. Wenn der Magen anfängt zu arbeiten, dann ist der Rest des Körpers geschwächt und kann nicht seine Leistung entfalten, da das Blut fehlt...



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich wende diese Methode aber gerne an Tagen an, an denen ich z.B. mal sehr Energiereich mit viel Fett und einfachen KH gegessen haben. Mir passiert dies wenn überhaupt vermehrt Nachmittags oder Abends. Um dann den Überschuss in der Nacht nicht als Fettdepot anzulegen, mach ich die Speicher nochmal vorher schön leer.


 
Eine Wahnsinns-Methode (mmmmh, welche Methode)  Nur weiter so...


----------



## EagleFlight (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Alex,

das Ergebnis von 9 kg ist sehr gut, mehr als du dir vorgenommen hattest.

Die einzige Gefahr die ich momentan sehen könnte: Du nimmst ja doch einige Anstrengungen und Entbehrungen auf dich, weil das Abnehmen eine hohe Priorität hat.  Kannst du diese Gewohnheiten auf Dauer aufrecht erhalten, auch wenn sich im Leben andere Aspekte in den Vordergrund drängen werden?  Oder besteht dann die Gefahr des Komplettrückfalls?

Du weißt was ich meine: Finde den Weg, der dich auch langfrsitig nicht überfordert, also den du auch noch halten kannst, wenn dich mal Stress in Job oder Beziehungen oder was auch immer von der momentanen Priorität ablenken sollten.  Es muß leicht fallen, nebenher laufen.  

Wie schnell du abnimmst ist nicht so wichtig, solang du abnimmst.


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Maxnus: Du redest meine Erfolge ja schon wieder klein  
Kein Problem, ich weiß, dass es umso schwerer wird, abzunehmen je schlanker man ist. Hab ich ja alles schon mal durchlebt 

@Eagle Flight: Deine Befürchtungen sind auf jeden Fall nicht völlig unbegründet. Was die Ernährung anbelangt mache ich mir eigentlich nur "Sorgen" wenns um gesellschaftliche Anlässe geht, bzw. ich nach wirklich langer Zeit denke mein Gewicht 100% im Griff zu haben und immer mehr ungezügelte Ausnahmen mache. So war es ja auch schon in der Vergangenheit. Man nimmt dann JAhr auf Jahr 3-4kg zu ohne es so wirklich war zu nehmen....
SObald ich mein Wunschgewicht erreicht habe muss ich jedenfalls hStück für Stück noch mal meine Ernährung auf Gewichthalten ausrichten. Da werd ich jedenfalls noch einiges an Arbeit hinein stecken müssen...
Aber die Aufteilung der Nahrungsmittel halte ich heute schon für relativ gut.
Naja, mal schaun.
Was mich optimistisch stimmt, ist die Tatsache, dass ich mein Programm, das mir ja auch wirklich Freude bereitet, im beschissenen Winter durchführe. Das kann im Frühjahr dann ja eigentlich nur noch besser werden.

Grüße,
Alex

Was mi


----------



## Weasel_ (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja im Prinzip kostet das Gewicht halten genauso viel Anstrengung wie das Abnehmen an sich. Ok, man muss nicht ständig schauen, unter den Kalorien zu bleiben, aber wie EagleFlight schreibt kann Stress die Arbeit schnell zunichte machen.

Ich schätze mal man muss mindestens 1 Jahr erstmal sein Gewicht gehalten haben, dann wird es leichter, weil der neue Lebensstil langsam in Fleisch und Blut übergeht. Aber ganz von alleine wird es wohl nie laufen...

Wie läuft eigentlich das klettern? Gehst du noch regelmäßig und wieviel kletterst du dann an einem Tag?


----------



## DrecksBecks (20. Dezember 2008)

ich würde es an deiner Stelle mit Haferschleim propieren, 2 Wochen Haferschleim!


----------



## EagleFlight (21. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> SObald ich mein Wunschgewicht erreicht habe muss ich jedenfalls hStück für Stück noch mal meine Ernährung auf Gewichthalten ausrichten. Da werd ich jedenfalls noch einiges an Arbeit hinein stecken müssen...


Da steckt der Hase im Pfeffer:  Das Erlernen der dauerhaft haltbaren Lebensweise, die nicht als "Anstreungung und Verzicht" empfunden wird, wird verschoben auf den die Zeit "nach dem Abnehmen".

Und genau hier besteht die Gefahr, dass vor Erreichen des Wunschgewichts die Prioritäten sich wieder verschieben, und da man dann die eigentliche Lebensweise, bei der man bleiben möchte, noch nicht eingeübt hat, bricht wieder alles zusammen.  

So war es zumindest bei mir, und ich glaube das ist bei den meisten das Problem.  Temporär abnehmen tun viele Leute, von Dauer ist der Erfolg aber (angeblich laut einem kürzliche gehörten Bericht im TV) nur bei 2%!


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen,
so im Anhang findet ihr, wie versprochen einen Plan mit dem SPortprogramm und der Ernährung in den letzten vier Wochen.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (21. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> so im Anhang findet ihr, wie versprochen einen Plan mit dem SPortprogramm und der Ernährung in den letzten vier Wochen.
> Grüße,
> Alex



Hallo Alex

Da ich jetzt erst mal meine Kleine zu Bett bringen muß,habe ich deinen Ernährungsplan nur kurz überflogen.
Aber schon nach ca. 10Sekunden kan ich dir für die erste Woche bescheinigen das dein Körper anteilsmäßig viel Muskulatur abgebaut hat.
Denn die Zeitabstände in welchen du ihm (dem Körper) Eiweiß zuführst sind viel zu lang und die Menge zu wenig.Das du dich fitter fühlst mag ja sein, ist aber nur die Folge von geringerem Gesamtkörpergewicht.
Hier sei nochmals auf die schon mehrfach erwähnten Bücher hingewiesen.
Ohne dir jetzt einen speziellen Plan zu erstellen,mal einige Stichpunkte.
Morgens:einfache Kohlenhydrate (z.B.Toast+Marmelade)um den Stoffwechsel anzukurbeln
Keine Zwischenmahlzeiten
Mittags:ausgewogene Kost(wenig Fett)Obst,Gemüse,Fleisch plus mgl.langkettige KH
nochmals keine Zwischenmahlzeiten
Training vorm Abendessen!!!
Abendessen:keine KH(um deinen Blutzuckerspiegel unten zu halten)
Eiweiße (mls.Qualitativ hochwertig)Fette in Maßen sind O.K.

In der Zeitspanne bis zu Frühstück baut dein Körper dann das meiste Körperfett ab.Und da du abends Eiweiß zugeführt hast Erhält er die Muskeln b.z.w. baut welche(durch Trainingsanreize)auf.

Probiers mal und du wirst sehen,das es funktioniert!


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Maxnus (21. Dezember 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo Alex
> 
> ,habe ich deinen Ernährungsplan nur kurz überflogen.
> Aber schon nach ca. 10Sekunden kan ich dir für die erste Woche bescheinigen das dein Körper anteilsmäßig viel Muskulatur abgebaut hat.
> ...


 


dito !!!


Ach so, 9 kilo sind gut, die Frage ist nur, ob das bei dem Plan auch Speicherfett war, bei dem geringen Anteil von Muskelerhaltungstraining, gepaart mit zu wenig Eiweiß wirst Du wohl einen erheblichen Teil Deiner stoffwechselakiven Muskulatur verlieren. Am besten überprüfst Du das nicht mit dem ollen BMI, der ist für Körperfett völlig nichtssagend, sondern mit einer Regelmäßigen Messung Deines Korperfett und Muskelanteils in absoluten Zahlen.
Falls ich die Tage Zeit habe checke ich mal Deine Kalorienangaben; die erscheinen mir teilweise zu hoch - vielleicht irre ich mich auch.
Ich esse mengenmäßig am Tag fast das Doppelte , allein schon wegen des Frühstücks und des höheren Proteingehalts.   mmmhh ...., mal sehen wie es bei Dir weitergeht.
Weiterhin gutes Gelingen und viel Erfolg


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
was sagt ihr denn dazu, dass ich (ich messe eine mal die Woche meinen Bauchumfang (dort sitzt bei mir das meiste Fett)
Seit dem Beginn meiner Ernährungsumstellung um 8cm geschrumpft ist? Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Dezember 2008)

Ach so,
und bitte sagt mir, wie ich pro Tag bitte (das soll eher verzweifelt klingen) die von euch empfohlenen 150g pures Eiweis pro Tag zu mir nehmen soll.
Ich esse jeden Tag Eiweishaltige Produkte. Meine Kahlorienzuvor besteht im überwiegenden Teil aus Gemüse, Salat und Eiweißhaltigen Produkten.
Es kann doch nicht sein dass (und so kommt es von euch rüber) jeden Tag 400g Fleisch gegessen werden sollen, nur wenn man seine Muskelmasse aufrecht erhalten soll. Das würde ich gerne mal den restlichen 99% der deutschen Bevölkerung erklärt sehen, die nicht danach leben.


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Dezember 2008)

@Maxnus:
Bitte bedenke auch, dass ich durch mein Übergewicht und das rund um mein Haus sehr hügelige Gelände im Grunde genommen bei jedem Outdoorsport auch Krafttraining mache.
Klingt zwar ein bischen naiv. Aber beim ersten mal hatte ich so wie jetzt ja schon einmal über 20kg abgenommen und danach war ich im Verein immer der mit den (mit Abstand) größsten Beinmuskeln bei allgemein guter Konstitution.
Soll wirklich keine Rechtfertigung sein, aber das würde mich schon nachdenklich stimmen. 
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## atlas (21. Dezember 2008)

So bin zurück.

@Renn-Maus:Ich hab mir bis jetzt nur die 1. Woche des Ernährungsplans angeschaut-wo bitte ist da genügend Eiweißzufuhr?
Etwa im Magerquark?Bei der Menge viel zu wenig.
Ich hab gerade das Rezept von Maxnus vor mir stehen:200gr Magerquark+2Eßlöffel Vanillie-Eiweißpulver+etwas Sahne.Ich muß zugeben:lecker-lecker.

Beantworte mir und dir mal die Frage:Was sättigt dich mehr und länger,400-600gr Putensteaks o.ä.,oder deine Varianten?

Zum Bauchumfang:natürlich hast du auch Fett abgebaut,aber es könnte schon viel mehr sein.Mein BMI ist 21 aber darauf gebe ich nicht viel.
Wichtiger ist das Verhältniss von Bauchumfang/hüftumfang-bei mir 0,81.
Vieleicht solltest du doch mal über die Einbeziehung von Eiweißpulver in deinen Ernährungsplan nachdenken.
Das erleichtert dir vieles.Im Buch "Die anabole Diät"stehen viele leckere Rezepte damit.


Atlas


----------



## Weasel_ (22. Dezember 2008)

Naja ob du 150g Eiweiß brauchst oder es mit Eiweißpulver nachliefern musst lass ich mal dahingestellt, aber ich finde auch dass das bei dir etwas zu wenig ist. Bis auf die Milch, den Quark und ab und zu mal ein bisschen Fleisch hast du ja wirklich kaum Eiweißaufnahme.

Meine Frage ist ob du das Fleisch gezielt wegen der Diät weglässt, oder du es einfach nicht so oft magst.


----------



## Renn Maus (22. Dezember 2008)

@Weasel: Nein ich würde sagen ich habe meine, pro Woche zugeführte, Fleisch und Fischmenge seit meiner Diät deutlich erhöt. Das könnt ihr natürlich nicht wissen. Fisch hatte ich sonst nur ganz unregelmäßig und Fleisch so einmal die Woche.
Nun is es ja immerhin schon 2x mal Fleisch und 1x Fisch im Schnitt.
Ich werd mal die nächsten 4 Wochen schauen, dass ich den Anteil noch etwas erhöhe um meine Eiweiszuvor heraufzusetzen.
Heute sollte auch das (so stark angepriesene) Metabol-Diätbuch kommen.
Ich bin gespannt.....

Ach so, es kahm die Frage nach dem Klettern auf. Leider ist es seit dem einen mal nicht wieder dazu gekommen, da ich noch keinen Sicherungsschein habe und so immer einen passenden Termin für drei Leute finden muss.
Aber heute gehts wieder in die Halle und am kommenden Samstag hab ich den Kurs für diesen Sicherungsschein.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Maxnus (22. Dezember 2008)

Falls Du nach der Lektüre des Buches den Ernährungsplan als zu fitnesssportlastig empfindest; der lässt sich mit wenigen Handgriffen leicht jeweils sportartspezifisch anpassen; ich bastele den für jede Trainingsphase und Wettkampfwochenenden bikespezifisch individuell zurecht, wobei es sich dabei um kleine Veränderungen handelt(Fettstoffwechseltraining, EB- Einheiten mit und ohne Glykogenspeicher, Wettkampftraining mit gefüllten Speichern und hohem KH-anteil, Wettkampfwochendende in Vorbereitung evt. mit "Saltinmethode")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleFlight (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe heute mein Projekt abgeschlossen:  12 kg in 18 Wochen bis Ende 2008

12,5 kg in 17 Wochen und 2 Tagen sind es nun geworden, erreicht mit: 

- einer gewissen Disziplin beim Essen, aber ohne Tabus und Verbote
- allgemein bewußte, relativ ausgewogene Ernährung 
- bei intensivem Training allerdings etwas Protein-lastig
- insgesamt 132 h Sport, also im Schnitt 7,6 h / Woche
- davon 16 h Krafttraining, also ca. 1 h / Woche (2 Mal 0,5 h)
- 7 h Laufen (2 Mal Berglaufen)
- 78 h Radfahren mit 17.900 Höhenmetern
- 31 h Ergo Bike mit 17.400 Höhenmetern

Die Besonderheit bei mir: Ich esse überwiegend spät abends vor dem Schlafen, hole mir vormittags ca. 600...800 kcal aus Milch (0,5%) und den Rest des Tages lebe ich ohne Hunger zu haben von der Fettverbrennung.  Ich will hier nicht dazu anhalten, dies nachzumachen, ich will nur sagen, dass es nicht nötig ist, hungrig ins Bett zu gehen wenn man Abnehmen will - die Summe entscheidet.

Mein Projekt läuft 2009 weiter, allerdings löse ich mich Stieren auf die Waage und messe den Erfolg in Watt pro kg, bezogen auf die Stundenleistung FTP.  Momentan liege ich bei 252 Watt / 98,0 kg, also gut 2,5 Watt/kg, und bis Mai will ich auf 2,8...2,9 kommen.


----------



## Maxnus (22. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ach so,
> und bitte sagt mir, wie ich pro Tag bitte (das soll eher verzweifelt klingen) die von euch empfohlenen 150g pures Eiweis pro Tag zu mir nehmen soll.
> Ich esse jeden Tag Eiweishaltige Produkte. Meine Kahlorienzuvor besteht im überwiegenden Teil aus Gemüse, Salat und Eiweißhaltigen Produkten.
> Es kann doch nicht sein dass (und so kommt es von euch rüber) jeden Tag 400g Fleisch gegessen werden sollen, nur wenn man seine Muskelmasse aufrecht erhalten soll. Das würde ich gerne mal den restlichen 99% der deutschen Bevölkerung erklärt sehen, die nicht danach leben.


1.500g Quark =60g Eiweiß
2.200g Hüttenkäse = 26g Eiweiß     (200gThunfisch = 36g Eiweiß)
3.300g Putenbrust = 75g Eiweiß      (1 Ei = 13g Eiweiß)

1.2.3. sind zusammen schon 161g Eiweiß; wo ist das Problem?

abgesehen davon ernähren sich auch 90 % der Bevölkerung verkehrt, was man an der Menge der Zivilisationskrankheiten und der Zahl an Übergewichtigen - ohne Probleme ablesen kann.


----------



## Thomas Wolf (22. Dezember 2008)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Heute sollte auch das (so stark angepriesene) Metabol-Diätbuch kommen.
> Ich bin gespannt.....
> 
> Grüße,
> Alex




Hallo Alex,
meins sollte morgen bei mir sein.Habe mir das zusammen mit dem Rezeptbuch bestellt.

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

das buch ist gestern Morgen angekommen und ich habe bereits große Teile davon verschlungen.
Die Autoren scheinen in jedem Fall, unabhängig davon ob es so gesund ist, oder nicht, sehr gute Ansätze zu haben, die sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen decken und mit meinem Fachwissen einhergehen.
Nichts desto trotz habe ich jedes Kapitel sehr kritisch betrachtet und für mich fragwürdige Punkte markiert um dort nachzuhaken.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Meine Ernährung der letzen Wochen ziehlt genau in dies Richtung der metabolen Diät. Teilweise zwar eben nicht konsequent ausgeführt, bzw nicht 100% zuende gedacht, aber der Grundgedanke: Mehr Eiweis als vorher und Kalorienreduktion durch Veringerung der KH-Zuvor bestand bei mir von Anfang an.
Ich baue grad an meinen Ernährungsplan und direkt nach Weihnachten wird er konsequent umgesetzt. Ab heute setze ich ihn schon so gut wie möglich um... Es fehlen mir halt noch einige Nahrungsmittel, die ich vor Weihnachten nicht mehr besorgen werden.
Ich werde euch heute Abend noch Infos bzgl. Gewicht, Bauch und Oberschenkelumfagn zukommen lassen. Diese werde ich zwecks Überprüfung der Ergebnisse wöchentlich aktualisieren.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## b00m (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Renn Maus,

ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum und habe nun auch mal bisl in deinem Thread geschmöckert und drück dir auch die Daumen das es Klappt!

Wenn dein Profil hier im Forum mit dem richtigen Geburtsdatum gespeißt wurde dann müssten wir beide genau gleich alt sein (23) und deswegen hier mal in Kurzform mein "Leidensweg", eventuell baut er dich ja etwas auf:

Ich habe bis April diesen Jahres von ca. 2004 an (also über ca. 3-4 Jahre) hinweg fast 50 KG (in Worten: FÜNFZIG) zugenommen, Gewicht damals war ca. 80 KG, April diese Jahres ware ich bei 127 KG. Wie das Ganze? Ich war mit der Ausbildung zum Grafik-Designer fertig und habe mich direkt ins Büro verzogen,  gleichzeitig ist mein Fitnessstudio ausgeloffen und ich habe es nicht mehr verlängert (größter Fehler). 2  Jahre lang die Mittagspause am PC verbracht + viele Überstunden und Essen, Essen, Essen, ... meist Mittags beim Subway und Abends dann nochmal Warm daheim, Bewegung hatte ich quasi keine mehr. Ende letztes Jahr hatte ich dann einen Hexenschuss was mit 22 nicht so prickelnd ist und mir schon schwer zu denken gegeben hat, März diese Jahres war ich mit Arbeiten fertig da ich mich doch noch für ein nachträgliches Studium entschieden hatte. Nach einem Arzttermin aufgrund von Rückenschmerzen im März diesen Jahres war mir klar das ich ein anderes Leben wollte, vorallem aber ein Leben mit Sport!

Sicher werden mich nun gleich einige hier zerreissen weil mein Weg bestimmt nicht der beste ist, jedoch war er für mich effektiv! Ich begann also mit einer ziemlich Radikalen Diät, Morgens ein Frühstück mit 2 scheiben Schwarzbrot und Mittags meist nur noch einen Salat mit Hähnchenfleisch o.Ä.. Abends gabs meistens nur noch eine Kiwi oder einen Apfel. Zusätzlich habe ich begonnen 3-4 mal die Woche auf den Crosstrainer zusteigen. Ich steigerte meine Zeit und mein Gegengewicht auf dem Trainer zügig und behielt die strenge Diät über Monate hinweg bei, die Kilos purzelten nur so! Herbst diesen Jahres entdeckte ich das Fahrradfahren dann wieder für mich und begann >Zusätzlich< zum Trainer noch 2-3 mal die Woche zu Biken. Langsam entdeckte ich die Freude am Bergrunter heizen und da ein Freund von mir schon ein weilchen Freeride/Downhill fährt, habe ich angefangen mich intensiver für den Sport zu interessieren. Also habe ich mich vor ca. 4 Wochen wieder im Fitnessstudio angemeldet um meine Inneremuskulatur und generell Oberkörper in Form zu bringen.

*Fazit:* Heute esse ich schon fast wieder "normal" zu Frühstück und Mittag, okay Abends esse ich immer noch nur Obst. Mein Magen ist aber extrem kleiner geworden und dementsprechend sehen auch meine Portionen aus. Ich gehe "nur" noch 2-3 mal die Woche auf den Trainer für Ausdauer und fahre 2-3 mal die Woche Rad. Ins Studio gehe ich nun seit ca. 4 Wochen ebenfalls 2-3 mal in der Woche. Momentan nehme ich nicht mehr ganz so schnell ab wie am Anfang, das führe ich aber auf das Krafttraining zurück, denn meine Muskeln sind extrem gewachsen in den 4 Wochen, trotzdem geht immer noch pro woche ca. 0,5 KG weg.
Ich wiege heute 94 KG und habe somit diese Jahr (127-94=33) 33 KG abgenommen, mein Ziel sind bis zum Frühjahr gesunde 85 KG trotz stetigem Muskeltraining bei 1,83. Ich fühle mich zur Zeit wie ein junger Gott! 


So wurde nun doch etwas länger, was ich aber damit nur aufzeigen wollte: Der Mensch kann ALLES schaffen, wenn er nur will. Der größte Sieg ist der über sich selbst!

MFG Marc


----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi Alex, 

hab den Thread nicht komplett verfolgt, aber jetzt die letzte Seite mal gelesen, was mir auffÃ¤llt:

Auf der einen Seite:
- Viel Wissenschaft (Tabelle, tÃ¤gliche Gewichts/BMI Dokumentation, heisse Diskussionen um Eiweiss pro KÃ¶rpergewicht um nicht zuviele Muskeln zu verlieren, ...)

Auf der anderen Seite (bezieht sich jetzt nur auf den 4 Wochenplan der oben steht):

Du dokumentierst jede Mahlzeit und jedes Training genau, das ist von der Sache her auch gut. Aber meiner Erfahrung nach (Ã¤hnliche GrÃ¶Ãe, in kurzer Zeit von >110kg auf rund 80kg runter) kannst du dir das ganze Wissenschaftliche (EiweiÃÅºÃ¤hlen, auf jede kleine Mahlzeit achten) komplett sparen wenn du den Umfang des Trainings ein bisschen hochziehst und solche Kinkerlitzchen wie GA komplett rauslÃ¤sst, macht bei dem Geringen Umfang einfach keinen Sinn. Mach mindestens vier mal die Woche mindestens eine Stunde Sport, IntensitÃ¤t einfach so wie es SpaÃ macht, du aber oft ordentlich aus der Puste kommst und danach erschÃ¶pft bist. Wenn es die Zeit zulÃ¤sst mach schlichtweg mehr Sport (zeitlicher Umfang), 4-5 Stunden laufen pro Woche lassen sich eigentlich immer einrichten. 
Wenn du insgesammt wenig Zeit fÃ¼rs Training hast bzw. dir wenig Zeit nehmen willst geh laufen (auch Einheiten ab einer Stunde anstreben) und mach Krafttraining.  
Sport Konsequent in den Alltag integrieren (ohne es zu dokumentieren ). Neben den Ã¼blichen Tipps wie Treppensteigen und das Auto Ã¶fter mal stehen lassen, wenn sichs anbietet in nem unbeobachteten Moment auch einfach mal 10 LiegestÃ¼tze im BÃ¼ro machen oÃ. Wenn du auf Rolltreppen stehst kannst du gut die Rumpfmuskeln trainieren indem du dich an den GelÃ¤ndern abstÃ¼tzt und die Beine zum Bauch ziehst etc, bla...

Bzgl. der ErnÃ¤hrung:
Du hast was die Kalorienzahl angeht sehr starke Schwankungen Ã¼ber die Woche. Versuche einfach jeden Tag auf 2000kcal zu kommen. Dokumentiere was du isst, plane die Mahlzeiten aber einfach so, dass sie dir schmecken und du Satt wirst. Bisschen Obst und GemÃ¼se sollte dabei sein. Dann musst du nichtmehr groÃ auf die Inhaltsstoffe achten, dass passt dann einfach um zÃ¼gig abzunehmen und trotzdem fitter zu werden. Wichtig ist konstanz, nicht die Woche Ã¼ber DiÃ¤tqual und am Wochenende dann voll zuschlagen, so wie du es in den vier oben dokumentierten Wochen machst. 

Das Ganze hÃ¶rt sich jetzt vermutlich uncool und unwissenschaftlich an, hat aber einen entscheidenenden Vorteil: Es ist darauf ausgerichtet Alltag zu werden. Sport und eine Ausgewogene ErnÃ¤hrung mÃ¼ssen so normal werden wie der morgentliche Toilettengang oder whatever. Und ich wette es geht schneller und macht vermutlich auch mehr SpaÃ als sich den halben Tag nen Kopf Ã¼ber seine ErnÃ¤hrung und das Training zu machen. 

grÃ¼Ãe
Jan

PS: Fit wird man mit der Methode auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staufen-Biker (25. Dezember 2008)

Klasse die zwei letzten Beiträge - Viel Sport/Bewegung und ein guter

      Wille, dann klappt das schon auch ohne Pläne und Kalorienzählen


...........nach Weihnachten geht's dann richtig los


----------



## Deleted 54516 (25. Dezember 2008)

Tip von mir,

der das gleiche Problem hatte.ernähr dich gesund und beweg dich ausgiebig.
Und lass das mit dem zählen, auf dauer wird das nix.
einfach alles ein wenig reduzieren, und sich dafür mehr bewegen,dann nimmst zwar net so schnell ab, aber sinnvoller.
halte durch meine " Strategie " mein Gewicht jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren ( plusminus 1-2KG )
bin von 112 auf 85 kg runter .
gehe jetzt auch noch ab und an mit Sohnemann ins Goldene M , dafür gibts halt am nächsten Tag Salat und Obst, dann passt das wieder 

Gruß

   Ralf


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
danke für eure Antworten. Ihr habt natürlich vollkommen Recht, dass man viel Disziplin benötigt um das Ziel einer langfristigen Gewichtsreduktion zu erreichen.
Und ich sage es euch, die letzten drei Tage waren verherend..... Ich hasse Weinachten. Die Aneinanderkettung von Familienbesuchen, Frühstück bei Eltern, Mittagsmenue, Kaffeetrinken, Hektolitern Wein und großen Menues am Abend ist eine echte Belastung, die sich heute Morgen prompt in 108,5kg wiedergespiegelt hat. Wenigstens habe ich jeden Tag Sport gemacht. Als schwacher Trost....
Mal schauen, wo sich das Gewicht so am Sonntag eingependelt haben wird, wenn ich wieder 2 Tage normale Ernährung hinter mir habe.
Heute gabs mein normales Frühstück (Milch), gleich einen kleine Zwischenmahlzeit aus Obst, dann Sport, dann werden mit der Familie Essen gehen, wo ich mir ein Steak bestellen werde, und heute Abend werde ich mich mit einer Tasse Krautsuppe zufrieden geben.


----------



## jan84 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi Alex, 

das ist der Vorteil wenn Ernährung & Sport halt zum Alltag werden. Events wie Weihnachten etc. kommen vor stören dann aber nicht weiter. Dann gehts Gewicht halt mal 2kg hoch (bin seit der Woche vor Weihnachten z.B auch von 77 auf rund 80 hoch), aber das ist ein bis zwei Wochen später einfach wieder weg. 

Wenn du dich wirklich umstellst (lies meinen Beitrag oben nochmal in Ruhe und denk mal bewusst drüber nach) dann brauchst du keine Disziplin mehr. Da läuft dann automatisch "alles richtig" und wenn du halt Bock auf ne halbe Schokotorte mit nem Riesenschnitzel und Pommes hast isst du das ganze halt. Das Verlangen nach solchen Extremen kommt dann sowieso relativ selten und wenns kommt dann gibt man dem Körper halt was er will. 

Halt dich auch von allzuviel Literatur zum Thema Trainingsplanung / Abnehmen etc. fern. Die liest der Mensch in erster Linie gerne um das Gewissen zu beruhigen ("Aber ich setze mich doch mit dem Thema Training auseinander", "Wenn ich die Hintergründe kenne geht das mit dem Abnehmen viel schneller und Gesünder").

Ich hab gerade mal ohne Plan in einige Seiten des Threads (5 Jahre!) geguckt. Gegenüber dem Startgewicht hast du Rückschritte gemacht, irgendwo mittendrin sprichst du mal von nem Tagesverbrauch von "16xx kcal" und schließt daraus dass es ein Erfolgreicher Diättag war. Dein Gewicht sag anderes. 



Vergiss die Theorie, mach 4 mal die Woche (oder öfter wenn du nicht zu erschöpft bist) Sport (vorallem Laufen). Laufen zählst du erst ab 45 Minuten als Sport, wenn du dich aufs Rad setzt zähl es erst ab 90 Minuten zu Sport, Krafttraining zählst du erst als Sport wenn du dich mindestens 25 Minuten eingelaufen und 15Minuten ausgelaufen (draußen, nicht auffm Band!) hast. (Bitte nicht verallgemeinern, ist auf diese konkrete Situation bezogen). 
Der Umfang ist so gering, dass er sich in praktisch jeden Alltagsablauf integrieren lässt. Wenn man den Schwerpunkt auf Laufen und Krafttraining legt ist das ganze auch was das Wetter angeht unkritisch. Wenns regnet regnets halt, ne Dreiviertelstunde Laufen im Regen bringt einen (auch bei <5°) nicht um und macht einen auch nicht krank. Der einzige Grund von viermal pro Woche Sport abzuweichen ist, wenn dein Körper (nicht der Schweinehund) sagt "nein es geht nicht". Ob der Körper oder der Schweinehund sich meldet merkt man relativ schnell.  
Die Nahrungsaufnahme pendelst du du im Bereich 1800-2300kcal pro Tag ein. In dem Bereich bleibst du. Die Feiertage sind rum, es gibt keine Gründe mehr nach oben aus dem Bereich auszubrechen. Wenn du (aus welchem Grund auch immer) dann doch mal einen Tag drüber bist, den nächsten Tag nicht dem schlechten Gewissen nachgeben und weniger essen.
Was du isst: 
Das wodrauf du Lust hast, mach dir keine Gedanken über die Inhaltsstoffe, achte nur drauf, dass täglich Obst und Gemüse dabei ist (auf die Menge davon nicht besonders achten, kommt automatisch) und eben die kcal-Zahl stimmt. 


Ich wette mit dir, dass wenn du dich an das was ich im letzten Abschnitt geschrieben habe hälst* im April dein Körpergewicht die Form 8x,x kg* hat und du auch keine Probleme haben wirst es in dem Bereich zu halten! Disziplin brauchst du nur in den 3-4 Monaten bis diese Lebensweise Alltag wird, danach musst du dir über Ernährung und Sport keine Gedanken mehr machen. 

Vergiss die Planung, tu es einfach. 

grüße & viel Erfolg
Jan

*PS: Stell dich dabei maximal einmal pro Woche (besser nur einmal im Monat) auf die Waage. Tägliche Kontrolle maximal im Spiegel !*


----------



## Scalpel3000 (26. Dezember 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> So bin zurück.
> 
> @Renn-Maus:Ich hab mir bis jetzt nur die 1. Woche des Ernährungsplans angeschaut-wo bitte ist da genügend Eiweißzufuhr?
> Etwa im Magerquark?Bei der Menge viel zu wenig.
> ...




Hallo, wieviel Eiweiß Pulver (das gängige aus den bettybildingstudio) also ich glaube 80% oder 90 % Pulver sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach täglich bei für mich normaler Ernährung zuführen.

1. morgens 7:00 UHR
Müsli mit zusätzlich 3 Esslöffel Haferflocken die Kernigen von Kölln plus Honig und 1,5 % Milch.
Oder 
2 Toast mit 1x Nutella und 1x Honig oder Marmelade.


2. 12:00UHR
1 Brötchen ohne Butter mit Käse, 48% Gouda plus 1x gekochtes Ei und 1 Scheibe Salami.

3. ab 14:00uhr im Rythmus 2 Tage oder 3 Tage am Stück, dann 1 Tag Pause Sport, MTB oder RR flach, jedenfalls im moment nicht mehr als max. 600HM bei max ca. 68KM, meist jedoch so 300 -450hm.

Danach Eiweißshake 2-3 Esslöffel auf 500ml MILCH.
Oder auch morgens mal nach dem Frühstück POWER Walking 1,5h mit ca. 250hm und ca. 11KM mit Schnittpuls 120 bis 130 Schläge p. Minute. Je nach Zeit, Lust und Laune.

4.
18:00 / 19:00uhr Abendessen
Brot 2-3 Scheiben mit Belag, oder Salat, oder Brat-Kartoffeln mit Ei und oder gekochte Kartoffeln mit Schale plus Kräuterquark. Ab und an 1-2 mal die Woche mal Reis mit Huhn...
alle 2-3 wochen MC-Doof, aber NIX dolles

So, jetzt kommt es....ich nehme NIX ab, bleibe konstant im Gewicht und am Bauch hängt das FETT..... et jeht NIX weg..!

Ist meinen Ernährung zu schlecht..??

Ist das normal....was mache ich falsch.....??

Trinke kein Bier, keine Cola etc. wenig Saft meist nur pures Wasser ca. 2-3 Ltr. am Tag mit ein wenig Apfelsaft..!

Joggen ist NIX für mich wegen Knieproblemen in der Vergangenheit (vorderer Kreubandriss 2002/2003) und hier gibt es nix flaches....

Laufen/walking und Radfahren kein Problem.

Also Bitte Tipps---------!!!!!


----------



## Staufen-Biker (26. Dezember 2008)

Punkt 4............. äußerst kritisch. Viel zu viele Kohlehydrate am Abend.

Am Besten den Eiweißshake als Abschluß des Tages nehmen und die KH um die Mittagszeit.
(Am Besten den Shake halb Milch und halb Wasser mixen!)

Damit bringe ich die Besten Ergebnisse zustande.


----------



## atlas (26. Dezember 2008)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> Punkt 4............. äußerst kritisch. Viel zu viele Kohlehydrate am Abend.
> 
> Am Besten den Eiweißshake als Abschluß des Tages nehmen und die KH um die Mittagszeit.
> (Am Besten den Shake halb Milch und halb Wasser mixen!)
> ...



Hallo
Da ich gleich zum SCHlemmen muß ,nur kurz:Staufen-Biker hat volkommen Recht.
Erklärung folgt später.

Bis dann

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (27. Dezember 2008)

@jan: danke für den ausführlichen Beitrag. Was du durchs überfliegen leider nicht gelesen hast ist, dass ich ca. 6 mal die Woche Sport machen. Davon einmal klettern, der Rest Lauf- und Radsport. 
Das Sportpensum halt ich locker und gerne ein.
Die Ernährung konnte ich in den letzten 2 Monaten genau so entwickeln, wie du es beschrieben hast.
Auf vielfache Empfehlgun hier und nach Lesen des buchs "die metabole Diät" möchte ich versuchen meine Ernährung etwas mehr in Richtung Eiweißaufnahme zu trimmen. Ich werde zwar wohl nicht die 300g auf Dauer Schaffen, die bei 2000kcal Nahrungsaufnahme gefordert sind, aber da ich in den letzten zwei Monaten äusserst respektable Ergebnisse erziehlt habe, bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass sich diese im schlimmsten Fall lediglich mit dem selben Erfolg fortsetzen werden.
Grüße,
Alex

PS: nochmals Danke für deine Unterstützung und die Mühe die du dir mit dem sehr ausführlichen Text gemacht hast!


----------



## jan84 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi Alex, 

alles klar, die vier Wochen von oben sahen halt anders aus. Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg. 

grüße


----------



## atlas (27. Dezember 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, wieviel Eiweiß Pulver (das gängige aus den bettybildingstudio) also ich glaube 80% oder 90 % Pulver sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach täglich bei für mich normaler Ernährung zuführen.
> 
> 1. morgens 7:00 UHR
> Müsli mit zusätzlich 3 Esslöffel Haferflocken die Kernigen von Kölln plus Honig und 1,5 % Milch.
> ...



Hallo
@Scalpel3000:
Ich versuchs mal mit meinem laienhaften Verständniss auszudrücken.

Frühstück:Kurzkettige KH z.B. Toast mit Marmelade oder Nutella(wenig)
              Müsli ist auch gut-aber nimm w.mgl.0,3% Milch-                      
ich strecke die immer  mit Wasser.   

Die Butter oder Magarine ersetze durch fettarmen Frischkäse.

Mittagessen:Wenn mgl hier eine warme Mahlzeit.Generell gilt Mischung aus gesunden KH plus Eiweißen mit wenig Fetten(ausgenommen hochwertige omega3-6 FS).
Solltest du auf süßes nicht verzichten wollen oder können dan jetzt ,aber in Maßen.Als Geränk nehme ich überwiegend Mineralwasser und wenns passt Kaffee mit Süßstoff.

Zum Abendessen:mgl.keine oder so wenig wie mgl.KH.Z.B.400gr gebratene Putenprust(ohne Panade),Fisch,oder Schinkenröllchen aus fettarmen gekochtem Schinken gefüllt mit einem Gemisch aus Hüttenkäse +fettarmer Kräuterquark und Gewürzsalz(nach 5-6 Stück bist du satt).Als Getränk wieder Sprudel,Wasser oder wers mag Cola light.
Sollte ich abends noch mal Hunger bekommen ziehe ich mir noch Magerquark +Eiweißpulver und einen Espresso rein,manchmal auch ne Packung Lachsschinken.
Da ich davon ausgehe das dein Körper die Fettverbrennung beherrscht setzt diese durch den niedrigen Blutzuckerspiegel viel eher ein als bei deiner jetzigen Ernährungsweise.

Manchmal ersetze ich das Frühstück durch einen Eiweißshake(250ml 0,3%ige Milch +250ml Waser +40gr Pulver).


Dies ist meine Weise,ich erhebe aber keinen -Anspruch darauf das  Sie die alleinige Wahrheit ist.Jeder sollte immer auch auf seinen Körper hören!




Gruß
Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (27. Dezember 2008)

servus beinand,

ich muss jetzt auch mal was tippen, habe hier öfters mitgelesen und bin auch ganz neugierig, aber

wieso denn bitte kurzkettige KH zum frühstück, da wären doch so ein paar komplexere sinnvoller um den später erwähnten blutzuckerspiegel nicht gleich so hoch zu bekommen. vollkorn würd ich da auch bevorzugen.
aber meinen vollen respekt zu müsli mit 0,3%-fett-milch, die mit wasser verdünnt wird :kotz: . ehrlich gesagt ist das für mich unessbar...

diese ratschläge klappen bestimmt furchtbar gut, aber leidet da die lebensqualität nicht arg drunter. mir kommt das dann doch recht verbissen vor und kann auf keinen fall über einen längeren zeitraum so praktiziert werden.

und von light-produkten würd ich auch mal lieber die finger lassen.....


aber ich bin halt mal ich, an guad´n appetit noch


----------



## atlas (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Klingt für den ersten Moment schlimmer als es ist.Als abnehmunterstützend aber sehr effektiv.Wenn mann sein Zielgewicht erreicht hat kann man (und sollte )das etwas abmildern.
Kurzkettige KH deswegen,um deinen Kreislauf+Körper in "Schwung" zu bringen.An Vollkorn habe ich auch schon gedacht-aber die Energiebereitstellung dauert da ja länger.Ich glaube das wäre aber auch mgl.,schließlich sind wir ja keine Extremsportler.
Und das mit der Milch passt schon,du mußt nur ein gutes Eiweißpulver haben dann schmeckts auch.Ich will ja nicht mehr abnehmen(80kg)sondern nur noch meinen Körperfettgehalt unter 8% drücken.D.h. Muskelaufbau+Körperfettabbau.
Ich kenne Sportler (Biker)welche 3 Hausnr.schneller als ich sind ,die ernähren sich schon ziemlich krass.Pervers find ich Müsli+Wasser-das würd ich nie runterwürgen.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## b00m (28. Dezember 2008)

Also ich verwende diesen Thread nun auch mal für eine kleine Frage da hier wohl doch der ein oder andere schreibt/ließt der bisi Ahnung hat. Ich habe ja 2 Seiten vorher schon bisl was von meinem "Leidesweg" geschrieben. Nochmal kurz: In 3-4 Jahren von 80kg auf 127kg und jetzt wieder in ca. 6 Monaten runter auf 95-97kg.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich hab vor ca. 4 Wochen wieder mit dem Studio angefangen und seit dem im vergleich zu vorher so gut wie kein bisschen mehr abgenommen, eventuell 1KG. Das ist mir aber zu wenig. Sicher, ich sehe im Spiegel wie das Fett schwindet und meine Mukkis machen mir schon bisl Angst D) wenn ich bedenke das ich grade mal 4 Wochen investiert habe.

Nun zu Frage: *Ist es denn GARNICHT möglich zu trainieren und trotzdem Abzunehmen?* 

Aktuell betreibe ich 3-4 mal die Woche Ausdauersport in Form von Crosstrainer und Biken, jeweils 1-1,5 Stunden. Dazu kommt jetzt eben noch das Krafttraining im Studio, ca. 2-3 mal pro Woche je 1 Stunde.
Essen tue ich morgens 1-2 Brötchen mit Wurst/Käse ohne Butter (trocken) und Mittags viel Fleisch, Gemüse, Salat, wenig Beilage in Form von Kartoffeln, Nudeln etc, eben um mir KH zu sparen. Abends esse ich seit bestimmt 3-4 Monaten so gut wie garnichts mehr. Mein Körper hat sich auch drann gewöhnt, macht mir nichts mehr aus, fällt nicht mal schwer. Manchmal wirds dann doch ne Kiwi oder nen Apfel oder ne Suppe, das wars aber.

Süssigkeiten gibts seit Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr, ich weis nicht mal mehr wie Schokolade schmeckt und Trinken tue ich immer einen Mix aus Cola-Zero und Sprudel oder nur Sprudel.

Soll ich wirklich NOCH weniger Essen? 


Danke für jeden Rat, MFG Marc


----------



## Thomas Wolf (28. Dezember 2008)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> und von light-produkten würd ich auch mal lieber die finger lassen.....




Hallo,
da sage ich nur: "Sperma-Light",macht schwanger,aber nicht dick..."

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## b00m (28. Dezember 2008)

Ach was ich vergessen habe:
Ich trinke über den Tag verteilt meistens 2-3 Tassen Kaffee. Ich nehme aber nie Zucker, nur einen Schuss Fettarme Milch. Sollte ich vielleicht den Kaffee meiden??


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Dezember 2008)

Wahnsinn, wie Ihr Euch mit dem Essen quält - und das freiwillig!!!    Wenn man so intensiv Sport treibt, wie Ihr es teilweise tut, sollte man doch nicht wirklich so asketisch leben müssen? Oder übertreibt Ihr's mit den Mengen? Esst Ihr Dinge, die Euer Körper nicht verwerten kann? Banal aber richtig: Jeder Mensch is(s)t verschieden... Mancher kann Massen an Eiweiß verarbeiten und braucht es vielleicht sogar. Andere wiederum sind reine Kohlehydratverwerter und kommen mit Eiweiß überhaupt nicht klar. Das muss man rausfinden - und das lässt sich rausfinden.

Mein Tag beginnt mit Dinkelvollkorn-Knäckebrot (hefefrei). Von vier bis sechs Scheiben bin ich einige Stunden satt und habe wenige, aber gute Kalorien zu mir genommen. Zucker im Kaffee wird durch flüssigen Süßstoff ersetzt, Industriezucker (sofern zum Backen erforderlich) durch Rohrohrzucker. Zwischendurch, wenn mich mal der Hunger packt, futtere ich selbstgemachte Riegel oder esse ein Nussmüsli (ohne Rosinen) mit Buttermilch. Industriell hergestellte Lebensmittel oder gar Fertigessen gibt es für mich nicht mehr. Der Eismann, der jahrelang gut an mir verdient hatte, findet das nicht so gut... 

Spätnachmittags (abends darf ich nichts mehr essen) gibt es zB Dinkelnudeln mit Tomatensauce und ggf Tunfisch. Normale Nudeln sind tabu, auch übrigens die total sinnlosen "Vollkornnudeln". Kartoffeln kann und darf ich essen (wenn man abnehmen will, vielleicht besser nicht!), daraus kann man viele schmackhafte Gerichte zubereiten. Dinkelreis ist auch lecker, wesentlich verträglicher und kalorienärmer als Risotto oder normaler Reis (der für mich ebenfalls tabu ist). Dinkelbulgur gibt's natürlich auch.

Dinkel ist DIE Alternative, wenn man sich lecker und gesund ernähren will und auf den Nährwert und/oder die Verträglichkeit achten will oder muss. Man kann damit fast alles herstellen, was normalerweise aus Weißmehl besteht: Kuchen, Pfannkuchen, Riegel für unterwegs, Weihnachtsplätzchen...

Steht Eiweiß auf meinem Speiseplan? Nein, nur das, was ich aus Milch ziehe und aus dem Käse, den ich morgens aufs Knäckebrot lege. Wurst esse ich keine, Fleisch nur selten, dann Geflügel oder Fisch. Warum? Eiweiß belastet meine Leber dergestalt, dass mir übel davon wird. Außerdem nehme ich massiv zu davon, weil mein Körper es nicht verarbeiten kann. Und ich werde megaschlapp... (Ich bin nun mal ein Kohlehydrattyp).

Obst und Gemüse sind natürlich extrem wichtig und sollten jede Mahlzeit bereichern bzw. ausmachen. Für mich aber leider ebenfalls tabu. Ich bin gezwungen, Vitamine und Mineralstoffe aus Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln zu ziehen. Allerdings sind das spezielle, keinesfalls das, was man so in den Supermärkten und Fitnessstudios zu kaufen kriegt. Dieses Vorgehen ist aufgrund meiner speziellen gesundheitlichen Situation extrem und keinesfalls empfehlenswert! Also haut Euch alles an Obst und Gemüse rein, was die Saison bietet. Da Rezepte und Tipps zu geben, obliegt mir aber leider nicht, da müssen andere ran... 

Das war nur ein Beispiel - vielleicht eine Anregung?

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Abnehmen und Sporteln!


----------



## atlas (28. Dezember 2008)

b00m schrieb:


> Also ich verwende diesen Thread nun auch mal für eine kleine Frage da hier wohl doch der ein oder andere schreibt/ließt der bisi Ahnung hat. Ich habe ja 2 Seiten vorher schon bisl was von meinem "Leidesweg" geschrieben. Nochmal kurz: In 3-4 Jahren von 80kg auf 127kg und jetzt wieder in ca. 6 Monaten runter auf 95-97kg.
> 
> Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich hab vor ca. 4 Wochen wieder mit dem Studio angefangen und seit dem im vergleich zu vorher so gut wie kein bisschen mehr abgenommen, eventuell 1KG. Das ist mir aber zu wenig. Sicher, ich sehe im Spiegel wie das Fett schwindet und meine Mukkis machen mir schon bisl Angst D) wenn ich bedenke das ich grade mal 4 Wochen investiert habe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marc

Was erwartest du denn?Das die Pfunde schneller purzeln als sie kamen-dann brauchst du ne OP.
Die Richtung ist m.M.n. schon richtig,aber du brauchst etwas Geduld.
Zuerst ,stell dich nur 1mal die Woche auf die Waage-besser alle 2Wochen.
Als Erfolgsindikator nimm deinen Bauchumfang.
Du baust Anfangs schnell Muskulatur auf,welche schwerer ist als Fett.Das hat aber den Nebeneffekt das dein Grundumsatz steigt-ist erwünscht.
Später schwinden die Pfunde um so leichter.
Kaffee brauchst du nicht weglassen.Esist ein hartn.Märchen das der entwässert und nicht als zugenommene Flüssigkeit zählt.
Enziger Punkt ist ,Kaffee regt den Harndrang an.
Deine Ernährungsgewohnheiten sid aber teils kontraproduktiv(kein Abendessen?)


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## SiK (28. Dezember 2008)

b00m schrieb:


> Ach was ich vergessen habe:
> Ich trinke über den Tag verteilt meistens 2-3 Tassen Kaffee. Ich nehme aber nie Zucker, nur einen Schuss Fettarme Milch. Sollte ich vielleicht den Kaffee meiden??



2 Sachen:

- In den ersten Wochen gehts im Fitnessstudio richtig vorwärts - das ist ganz normal, und verlangsamt sich wieder. Du wirst nie wieder so schnell Muskeln aufbauen wie in den ersten 2-3 Monaten - also geniess es. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg also schön auf die Zähne beißen, denn merke: mehr Muskeln führen zu einem höheren Grundbedarf, also hast du mehr Kcal-Verbrauch - bei gleichbleibender Aufnahme wirst du also Körperfett abbauen.

- Meiden solltest du nicht den Kaffee, sondern deine Waage. Du sagst doch selber, dass du die Fortschritte im Spiegel siehst. Ist die bekloppte Zahl auf der Waage wirklich wichtiger als das Spiegelbild?
Allein der Wasserhaushalt verursacht Gewichtsschwankungen von bis zu 2kg - und das ist nur eine von vielen Variablen, die sich beim Wiegen nicht ausblenden lassen.

Eine Tasse Kaffee hat übrigends so 10kcal, wenn deine Kaffeemaschine also mehr als 10m enfernt steht, verbrennst du die Kalorien schon allein durch die Beschaffung.

Wenn du es weiter treibst, ist Kaffee sogar förderlich zum abnehmen: durch die Adenosinhemmung steigen HF und Blutdruck, dein Grundumsatz bzw. Kcal-Verbrauch steigt, du nimmst ab.

Super, nicht?


----------



## Staufen-Biker (28. Dezember 2008)

@Bergradlerin

Du darfst ja viel nicht wie du schreibst, muss ja frustrierend sein

Woher weißt du denn das du kein Eiweiß verträgst? Wie kann man das feststellen bzw. wodurch fällt es auf?


@Frage an Alle die es wissen:

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 100% Whey Protein und 100% Whey Isolate? Gibt es da Vor und Nachteile? Stimmt es das das Isolat schneller verdaut wird?

Fragen über Fragen, ich weiß.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (28. Dezember 2008)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> @Bergradlerin
> 
> Du darfst ja viel nicht wie du schreibst, muss ja frustrierend sein
> 
> ...



Hallo

Meines Wissens nach ist beides gleich,denn Whey-Protein ist die qualitativ höchste Stufe der erhältlichen Eiweißquellen.Isolate heißt das z.B.PURINE herausfiltriert wurden.Diese waren und sind bei hoher Konzentration problematisch für die Nieren(kann Nierensteine und Kolliken auslösen).Darum ist von zu viel Sojaprotein sowie Fleisch als Eiweißspender abzuraten-oder nur mit sehr hoher Flüssigkeitszugabe zu empfehlen(5-6Liter/Tag).


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Dezember 2008)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> @Bergradlerin
> 
> Du darfst ja viel nicht wie du schreibst, muss ja frustrierend sein



das Ernährungsproblem ist nur Pipifax...  



> Woher weißt du denn das du kein Eiweiß verträgst? Wie kann man das feststellen bzw. wodurch fällt es auf?




auffällige Leberwerte und
Sympome einer überforderten Leber sowie
deutliche Gewichtzunahme


----------



## b00m (28. Dezember 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo Marc
> 
> Was erwartest du denn?Das die Pfunde schneller purzeln als sie kamen-dann brauchst du ne OP.
> Die Richtung ist m.M.n. schon richtig,aber du brauchst etwas Geduld.
> ...



Hallo Atlas,

danke das du auf meinen Post eingegangen bist. Naja einmal im Abnehmwahn bin ich halt fast nicht mehr zu stopen. 
Also ich werde dann wohl weiter trainieren und hoffen das es sich in 2-3 Wochen wieder eingeränkt hat und ich auch wieder Erfolge auf der Waage erzielen kann. Für mich ist der reine "Gewichtserfolg" auf der Waage schon noch etwas wichtig da ich mir einfach mit sagen wir unter 90KG bedeutent leichter auf dem Bike tue und es doch auch besser für die Parts ist. Mein pesönliches Ziel sind so ca. 85 KG mit Muskelaufbau, zumindest bis 90 KG möchte ich das auch fest durchziehen, danach werde ich es dann langsamer angehen und auch das wiegen etwas herunterfahren.

1 mal die Woche wiegen? Uff, momentan wiege ich mich oftmals sogar mehrmals täglich und das nun schon über 6 Monate. Ich weis das ist doof, aber ich bin halt ein kontrolle Freak. 




atlas schrieb:


> Kaffee brauchst du nicht weglassen.Esist ein hartn.Märchen das der entwässert und nicht als zugenommene Flüssigkeit zählt.
> Enziger Punkt ist ,Kaffee regt den Harndrang an.
> Deine Ernährungsgewohnheiten sid aber teils kontraproduktiv(kein Abendessen?)



Gut, um den Kaffee bin ich auch froh, schmeckt ja auch und die Umstellung damals auf 0,0 Süßes, 0,0 süße Getränke und Abends Garnichts bis nur Obst war schon sehr hart, aber geht langsam. 
Was meinst du mit kontraproduktiv? Mein Körper hat sich eigentlich drann gewöhnt, gut es fährt einem manchmal bisl im Bauch rum, aber ich komme oft gut zurecht mit dem Abends nichts mehr essen. Manchmal esse ich nen Apfel oder ne Kiwi, das wars aber eigentlich.


@ SiK:

Danke auch an dich für die Aufklärung zum Thema training und Kaffee, werde also weiter ins Studio gehen und abwarten. Zum Thema wiegen: Naja ich wäre halt gerne einfach im Frühling (so in 2-3 Monaten) zumindest unter 90 KG, zwecks dem Radfahren und meinen neuen Fahrrad (wenns denn dann endlich da ist). Vollangezogen bringe ich aktuell sicherlich noch 100 KG zusammen und das will ich dem Gerät net zu muten, soll ja lange halten!


MFG Marc


----------



## atlas (28. Dezember 2008)

@Marc

Deinem Ziel steht nichts im Wege auer deiner Diziplin.Außerdem was ist dir lieber z.B.94kg-muskulös oder 89kgund immer noch "Schwimmringe und wenig Power?
Les mal die Beiträge aus den letzten 2 Monaten durch dann müsstes du grob wissen was ich meine(wegen Kontraproduktiv).

Meß mal deinen Bauchumfang und gib ihn durch!

Atlas


----------



## b00m (28. Dezember 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Meß mal deinen Bauchumfang und gib ihn durch!



Also wenn ich das richtig gemacht habe komme ich auf etwa 95 cm. *g* ist das arg viel? ^^
Habe ca. zwischen unterstem Rippenknochen und Oberkannte Becken gemessen, war bischen oberhalb des Bauchnabels. Ich deke das Problem bei mir ist viel Haut, komme ja immerhin von 127-128 KG (jetzt so 95-97). 

Ja du hast schon recht, ich will aufjednefall ordentlich Power haben wenn ich bei 85-90 KG bin!

MFG Marc


----------



## atlas (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Marc

95cm sind ja schon mal nicht so schlecht-aber sicherlich noch ausbaufähig(oder heist es abbaufahig-grübel?)
Jetzt teil mal den Bauchumfang durch den Hüftumfang.Liegst du da schon unter 1,0,wenn ja wirds deinen Doc freuen.Dieser Wert ist besser geeignet deinen Erfolg zu überprüfen als der olle BMI.


Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (28. Dezember 2008)

SiK schrieb:


> 2 Sachen:
> 
> - In den ersten Wochen gehts im Fitnessstudio richtig vorwärts - das ist ganz normal, und verlangsamt sich wieder. Du wirst nie wieder so schnell Muskeln aufbauen wie in den ersten 2-3 Monaten - also geniess es.
> ...



Sorry - aber so stimmts sicher nicht.

der Kraftzuwachs entsteht in der Anfangsphase grösstenteils durch die Veresserung der inter- und intramuskulären Koordination.
Das Muskelwachstum fällt da noch eher sehr gering aus.

Was man dann im Spiegel sind sind dann die mit Blut aufgepumpten Muskeln.

Gruß


----------



## b00m (29. Dezember 2008)

atlas schrieb:


> Jetzt teil mal den Bauchumfang durch den Hüftumfang.Liegst du da schon unter 1,0,wenn ja wirds deinen Doc freuen.



Werde das nacher mal probieren. Manchmal verstehe ich aber meinen Körper nicht, ich hab mich die ganze Woche zurück gehalten und wieder 4 mal Sport oder so gemacht. Jeden Morgen gewogen und es ist nichts passiert. Gestern Abend war ich mit Kumpels noch paar Bier trinken und hab mir ne dicke Käsepizza gegönnt (muss ja auch mal sein ) und heute wieg ich 1 KG weniger, das was ich die ganze Woche erreichen wollten.... Sachen gibt, verstehs einfach net. ^^

MFG


----------



## Schluckspecht (29. Dezember 2008)

bier / alkohol entwässert, daher muss man ja auch so oft aufs klo beim bechern. aber keine sorge, das kilo haste morgen wieder drauf 

deswegen ist auch dieses tägliche wiegen nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.......


----------



## b00m (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja klar ist das "tägliche" net sooo der Bringer, aber in 6 Monaten 32 KG kannst du mir nicht als Wasser verkaufen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Dezember 2008)

Tipp: Stellt Euch nicht täglich, sondern ein Mal pro Woche auf die Waage. Die Schwankungen von +- 2 kg/Tag sind je nach Wassereinlagerung total normal und bei uns Frauen noch viel schlimmer. Ihr macht Euch ja noch völlig verrückt!


----------



## EagleFlight (29. Dezember 2008)

Zum Ende des Jahres für alle Vorher-Nachher-Fans noch ein Beitrag von mir:


----------



## Schluckspecht (29. Dezember 2008)

b00m schrieb:


> Naja klar ist das "tägliche" net sooo der Bringer, aber in 6 Monaten 32 KG kannst du mir nicht als Wasser verkaufen.



ausser du warst dauersaufen..... 

du wirst ja noch die reinste stangenbohne wenn du so weitermachst


----------



## b00m (29. Dezember 2008)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> ausser du warst dauersaufen.....
> 
> du wirst ja noch die reinste stangenbohne wenn du so weitermachst



Hehe ach quark, wie gesagt das Studiu erfüll aktuell seinen Dienst. Werde sicher nicht weiter runter als 85, das steht mir A nicht wirklich und wäre auch untypisch für meinen Körperbau, war druch eine Diät früher mit ca. 18 mal auf 71KG, da war ich eine Bohne.

@ das vorher nacher Bild:

WOW sieht man echt schon brutalen Fortschritt! Gratuliere!


----------



## Staufen-Biker (29. Dezember 2008)

OK, ich trink heut Abend auch was.................


Aber versprochen: Ich stelle mich morgen nicht auf die Waage


----------



## Thomas Wolf (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich lese seit ein paar Tagen das Buch "Die Metabole Diät".Was mich daran total verwirrt sind die Proteinpulver.Was ist da genau der Unterschied zwischen "Proteinpulver 85%" und "Wheyprotein 90%" ? Nachdem ich nun gegoogelt habe blicke ich überhaupt nicht mehr was ich da bestellen soll !?

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (29. Dezember 2008)

Thomas Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich lese seit ein paar Tagen das Buch "Die Metabole Diät".Was mich daran total verwirrt sind die Proteinpulver.Was ist da genau der Unterschied zwischen "Proteinpulver 85%" und "Wheyprotein 90%" ? Nachdem ich nun gegoogelt habe blicke ich überhaupt nicht mehr was ich da bestellen soll !?
> 
> Gruß,Thomas



Hallo Thomas

Die biologische Wertigkeit nimmt als Maßstab das Eiweiß des Hühnerei`s.Das"Egg-Protein wird mit einer Wertigkeit von 100 beziffert.
Wobei vom gesundheitlichen Standpunkt das filtrierte Whey-Protein wohl das bessere ist.
Aber bedenke das bei einem Hobbysportler der Unterschied nicht oder kaum ins Gewicht fällt.Mit Eiweißpulver bist du aber weit aus flexibler was die geschmacklichen Varianten deiner Eiweiß-Zufuhr angeht.
Trenne mal das Eiweiß vom Eigelb und versuche daraus mgl.viele unterschiedl.Speisen zuzubereiten!Das wird schnell öde und hängt dir bald zum Hals raus.
Ernährung sollte schließlich auch Spaß machen.
Whey-Protein ist halt auch ein bisschen teurer,daher mußt du vieleicht auch deinen Geldbeutel befragen ,was der empfiehlt.



Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Staufen-Biker (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Für mich kommt eh nur 100% Whey in Frage da ich eine hochgradige 
Hühnerei-Allergie habe. Als Vorteil für den etwas höheren Preis sehe ich da
aber die bessere Löslichkeit in Milch und Wasser. Umrühren mit der
Gabel langt meistens.

Was mir sehr gut bekommt und geschmacklich toll schmeckt ist das
All-Stars Iso-Tech 94. Absoluter Favorit seit ein paar Wochen ist aber das 
100% Whey Professional von Scitec Nutritions:

10 verschiedene Geschmackssorten (unbeschreiblicher  Geschmack!!)
sowie erhältlich in 30 Gramm Portions-Packungen (nicht sehr viel teurer als
große Dosen). Einfach mit der Gabel umrühren, fertig.

Geschmacklich auch Top  ist das Hy-pro 85 von All-Stars, allerdings mit 
Hühnerei und viel cremiger in der Konsistenz. leider leider darf ich das
nicht nehmen, denn in die Geschmacksrichtung Himmbeer oder Kirsch-Quark könnt ich mich glatt reinlegen 

Alternativ, aber von mir noch nicht probiert: Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Protein Gold Standard*.
Hat jetzt 3 Jahre hintereinander in USA den Suppliments Award gewonnen. kann also nicht schlecht sein.
* 
Kleiner Tipp noch: Wer Angebote im Net oder bei ebay beachtet, bekommt oftmals hochwertige Whey-Proteine (keine Billigware nehmen)
fast so günstig wie andere oder/bzw. Versandkostenfrei oder mit Zugabe

Übrigens: Warum ich PRO-"Eiweißpülverchen" bin?

Laut diversen Eiweißbedarfsrechenformeln müßte ich mit 115 Kg eigentlich jeden Tag ca. 250 Gramm Eiweiß zu mir nehmen (Metabole Diät, 3 x 2 Std Krafttraining, 2 x 2 STD Fitness pro Woche).

Welche Mengen an Quark, Nüssen oder Putenfleisch ich da jeden Tag futtern müßte, kann sich jeder bildlich vorstellen. Ich glaube da würde ich rapide zunehmen und Angesichts der Mengen wahrscheinlich auch jeden Tag k....... müssen.
Einmal ganz davon abgesehen was ich mit den ganzen Lebensmitteln sonst noch zu mir nehmen würde, was eben ein whey Protein nicht als Bestandteil hat.


----------



## EagleFlight (30. Dezember 2008)

b00m schrieb:


> WOW sieht man echt schon brutalen Fortschritt! Gratuliere!


Danke! 

Geht im nächsten Jahr weiter, nochmal 8...10 kg oder etwas mehr, mal sehen.



Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> Übrigens: Warum ich PRO-"Eiweißpülverchen" bin?
> 
> Laut diversen Eiweißbedarfsrechenformeln müßte ich mit 115 Kg eigentlich jeden Tag ca. 250 Gramm Eiweiß zu mir nehmen (Metabole Diät, 3 x 2 Std Krafttraining, 2 x 2 STD Fitness pro Woche).


Ist aber unsinnig.

Es genügen max. 1,8 g / kg mageres Körpergewicht (Sollgewicht), das Übergewicht mußt du nicht mitrechnen.  Selbst wenn dein Sollgewicht 90 kg wäre, bräuchtest du also max. 162 g.  Alles andere ist eine unnötige Belastung.


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Dezember 2008)

@Staufen-Biker: Würde ich nach Deiner Eiweißformel leben, würde ich kaum noch hier posten können, geschweige denn, aufs Bike klettern. Ich würde fett und wabbelig und total saft- und kraftlos. Ich habe vor Jahren mal low-carb probiert. Ein paar Wochen nur, dann ich bin bei einer Trainingseinheit kollabiert... Mein Trainer hätte mich fast gekillt!

Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum Ihr alle (die meisten) solche Eiweißfreaks seid. Seid Ihr Kraftsportler? Als Biker doch eher Ausdauersportler, oder? Oder einfach nur Hobbybiker ohne erhöhte Bedarfe. Ich kenne keinen einzigen (semiprofessionellen und professionellen) Athleten und auch keinen Trainer, der so viel Eiweiß gut findet und vor allem verträgt.

Und ich verstehe nicht, warum Ihr Euch nicht individuell beraten lasst und damit sicher gute Erfolge erzielen werdet, statt nach Schema F vorzugehen. Ich meine, Eure Bikes sind doch auch nicht alle die gleichen, oder? Hier steht Ihr doch auch auf Individualität je nach Geldbeutel, Gusto und Nutzung?! Und beim Essen nicht? Sonderbar...


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt 2 Tage probiert die metabole Diät durchzuführen und mich nebenher noch intensiv damit beschäftigt. Ich werde meine Ernährung allerdings nicht weiter danach durchführen.

Die Autoren haben teilweise wirklich gute Ansätze und vieles klingt absolut plausiebel.

Aber die empfohlenen 300g Eiweis bei 2.000kcal Nahrungsaufnahme kann ich nicht verschlingen. Ich habe einmal festgestellt, dass ich weit über meinen persönlichen Grenzen essen müsste um das zu erreichen und fühlte mich dabei total schlecht, obwohl ich nicht einmal auf 300g gekommen bin...

Was ich nun festgestellt habe ist, dass ich tatsächlich bisher deutlich zu wenig Eiweiß zu mir genommen habe. Dies werde ich, auch mit Hilfe des Buches, ändern. 

Was mich massiv gestört hat ist, dass ich meinen Obst und Gemüseanteil drastisch reduzieren musste. Dies läuft absolut konträr zu meinen Erfahrungen bzgl. einer für mich ausgeglichenen Ernährung.

Ok, in dem Sinne gehts heute weiter mit 108,5kg und der gewohnten, aber im Bereich Eiweiß überarbeiteten, Ernährungsweise.

Geplante, durchschnittliche Nahrungsaufnahme pro Tag:

- 2.000kcal

- Abends Proteinlastig

- 100 - 150g Protein pro Tag

In dem SInne,
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Dezember 2008)

Alex, hast Du eigentlich mal ein Blutbild machen lassen? Ich meine, woher weißt Du, welchen Bedarf Du hast bzw. dass Du zu wenig Eiweiß zu Dir genommen hast?


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ja ein großes Blutbild lass ich regelmäßig (so alle 1- 1,5 Jahre) machen, da ich in meiner Jugend als adipöses Kind ein Blutbild hatte was in etwa der Nährstoffaufteilung eines Butterschmalzfasses entsprach.

Das letzte Blutbild ist vor ziehmlich genau einem Jahr gemacht worden.
Der einzige Wert der leicht erhöht war, war der triglizeride Fettwert.
Alles andere war innerhalb der Sollwerte.
Das war die Zeit in der ich grade wieder mit Sport angefangen hatte, aber meine Ernährung noch keine Umstellung erfuhr.

Wärend meiner semi-professionellen Radsportzeit hatte ich ebenfalls alle Werte Tip-Top, ausser die Fettwerte, die damals stets knapp unter dem Sollwert lagen.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Dezember 2008)

In welchen Blutwerten würde sich denn ein Proteinmangel andeuten? Wenn der Körper tatsächlich regelmäßig seinen Proteinbedarf aus Muskelgewebe und Knochenbau ziehen würde, dann müsste das doch m.M.n. an div. Werten erkennbar sein, oder?!
Weist du das Gina?!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Staufen-Biker (30. Dezember 2008)

> Es genügen max. 1,8 g / kg mageres Körpergewicht (Sollgewicht), das Übergewicht mußt du nicht mitrechnen. Selbst wenn dein Sollgewicht 90 kg wäre, bräuchtest du also max. 162 g. Alles andere ist eine unnötige Belastung.


Klasse Tipp  So habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet.

Also ich sehe schon, mir reicht einmal am Tag ein Proteinshake, entweder
abends nach dem Krafttraining oder eben abends als Mahlzeitenersatz.

Den Rest hole ich mir tagsüber durch normale Ernährung.

Da habe ich jetzt auch ein gutes Gefühl dabei!

Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung: Wenn schon ab und zu ein Proteinpülverchen, dann hochwertiges Whey Protein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (30. Dezember 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> @Staufen-Biker: Würde ich nach Deiner Eiweißformel leben, würde ich kaum noch hier posten können, geschweige denn, aufs Bike klettern. Ich würde fett und wabbelig und total saft- und kraftlos. Ich habe vor Jahren mal low-carb probiert. Ein paar Wochen nur, dann ich bin bei einer Trainingseinheit kollabiert... Mein Trainer hätte mich fast gekillt!
> 
> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum Ihr alle (die meisten) solche Eiweißfreaks seid. Seid Ihr Kraftsportler? Als Biker doch eher Ausdauersportler, oder? Oder einfach nur Hobbybiker ohne erhöhte Bedarfe. Ich kenne keinen einzigen (semiprofessionellen und professionellen) Athleten und auch keinen Trainer, der so viel Eiweiß gut findet und vor allem verträgt.
> 
> Und ich verstehe nicht, warum Ihr Euch nicht individuell beraten lasst und damit sicher gute Erfolge erzielen werdet, statt nach Schema F vorzugehen. Ich meine, Eure Bikes sind doch auch nicht alle die gleichen, oder? Hier steht Ihr doch auch auf Individualität je nach Geldbeutel, Gusto und Nutzung?! Und beim Essen nicht? Sonderbar...



100%ige Zustimmung!

Individualität Ernährung vs. Bike ist vermutlich das Problem, dass ein Bike einfach wesentlich weniger Komplex ist als die Ernährung. Und die Aufwand sich in die Ernährungsthematik ordentlich einzuarbeiten (allgemein, Zusammenhänge erkennen) ist halt wesentlich aufwendiger als sich einfach auf eine Spezialdsiziplin (z.B. low-carb) etc. einzuschießen. Dadurch dass man(n ) zu dieser Spezialdisziplin jede noch so kleine/spezielle Info aufsagt hat man den Eindruck man hätte sich mit dem Thema ernährung ordentlich auseaindergesetzt, das Gewissen ist beruhigt ("Man weiss ja was man tut"). Man bekommt den Eindruck selbst Spezialist zu sein, in Wahrheit hat man aber eigentlich garkeine Ahnung weil die globalen Zusammenhänge fehlen. 
In Wahrheit hat man sich aber auf eine Spezialdisziplin eingeschossen, die unter Umständen auf ganz anderen Grundvorraussetzungen (anderer Sport, andere körperliche Eigenheiten, ...) basiert. Das funktioniert dann zwar, dass es optimal funktioniert kann man aber nicht sagen. 

Ähnliches gilt für Trainingsplanung, Ausstattung des Bikes und eigentlich fast alle "Probleme" des Lebens. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Dezember 2008)

Lieber Alex, ich bin leider (noch?  ) keine Ärztin, obwohl ich mich inzwischen mehr mit Medizin beschäftige als mit meinem eigentlichen Job...

Proteine werden über den Urin und über das Blut ermittelt. Welcher Wert im Blutbild genau hier maßgeblich ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Bei mir werden vor allem die Fette kontrolliert, weil die Leber inzwischen eben nicht mehr richtig arbeitet. 

Ein Stichwort, das Dir im Zusammenhang mit einer Blutuntersuchung im Hinblick auf Proteine vielleicht weiterhelfen kann, wäre "Protein-Elektrophorese". Ich denke nicht, dass die automatisch gemacht wird, da wird sicher ein Extrahäkchen auf dem Anforderungsbogen fürs Labor nötig sein.


----------



## Staufen-Biker (30. Dezember 2008)

> Individualität Ernährung vs. Bike ist vermutlich das Problem, dass ein Bike einfach wesentlich weniger Komplex ist als die Ernährung.



sorry, ich bin zu weit abgeschweift vom eigentlichen Thema Bike und Ernährung, und um dieses geht es ja erstrangig in diesem Thread.

Natürlich ist der Faktor Eiweiß beim Biken nicht so wichtig wie beim Kraftsport und Muskelaufbau während der Winterpause.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Dezember 2008)

@Bergradlering:
Ja ich hab deine HP ausgiebig durchforstet und drücke dir alle Daumen bei all deinen Vorhaben, Zielen und Wünshen. 
Danke für den Hinweis bzgl. dem Blutbild.
Ich habe vor im März wieder ein Blutbild zu machen und werde dann meinen Arzt diesbezüglich ansprechen.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zuammen,

Nachdem mein 10 Tage währender Weihnachts, Geburtstags, Sylverstermarathon heute enden wird und ich 4kg, sowie 1,5cm Bauchumfang zurück gekriegt habe (109kg, 109cm Bauchumfang) könnte ich hilfreiche Tipps gebrauchen, wie ich wieder in meinen bewährten Ernährungsrythmuss hinein komme.
Gibts da konkrete Beispiele, bzw. Erfahrungswerte?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## b00m (31. Dezember 2008)

Hm, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Da hat der JoJo-Effekt halt bei dir voll zugeschlagen, ist geanu das Prinzip. Grade eine Diät am laufen, dann eine Woche viel zu viel gegessen und der Körper denkt er muss nun alles als Reserver zurück legen falls wieder eine "Durststrecke" kommt.

Naja, das wird dir nun sicher nicht gefallen, aber es gibt m.M. nach nur einen Tipp und der nennt sich Disziplin. Ich bin grade wie du sicher mitbekommen hast ebenfalls noch am Abnehmen und habe über die Feiertage sogar 1 KG gut gemacht, bin jetzt bei konstanten 95-96 KGs. Wie ichs gemacht habe? Einfach immer an den Tagen wo ich wusste das es Abends großes Dinner gibt oder Mittags ansonsten zurück gehalten. Oder einfach etwas auf Trennkost geachtet, sprich als es Abends bei uns Schnitzel mit Nudeln, Souce und Salat gegeben hat habe ich eben auf Nudeln verzichtet (waren mit zu viele KH am Abend) und nen Riesen Salat mit glaube 3,5 Schnitzeln verdrückt. 
Oft kann man sich auch den Nachtisch verkneifen, habe z.B. immer auf Eis oder sowas danach verzichtet, find ich fällt leicht wenn man vorher den Bauch voll geschlagen hat.

Naja, aber nochmal kurz: Versuch einfach jetzt wieder konstant zu sparen. Mach dich Mittags immer richtig satt, aber wenn Gemüse, Salat oder Obst dabei ist lieber davon mehr und etwas  weniger Nudeln/Kartoffeln etc, das bring meist schon viel. Abends dann viel Obst + Quark oder solche Dinge, aufjedenfall wenig bis garkeine KHs mehr.

Und was auch oft fürs "Gewissen" hilft (zumindest bei mir). Häng zur "Strafe" bei deinem wöchentlichen Sport die nächsten male einfach ne Halbestunde mehr drann und power dich stärker aus als sonst. Also angenommen du gehst sonst 1 Stunde Radfahren/Joggen oder what ever, versuche einfach 20-30 Minuten länger zu gehen!

MFG Marc, hoffe ist bisl was dabei was dich aufbaut.


PS: GANZ WICHTIG -> Jetzt nicht hängen lassen und lieber strenger wieder einsteigen, sonst schlägt der JoJo noch viel stärker zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Dezember 2008)

Viel trinken! Ähem... Wasser!  

Vor dem Essen ein Glas, das macht schon mal ein richtig gutes Völlegefühl. Morgens gleich nach dem Aufstehen hat es sogar noch recht gute Wirkung was die Entschlackung betrifft. Grüner Tee ist auch sehr gut. Aber nicht abends, weil er wach macht und ... entwässert!  

Was soll ich sagen? Sogar ich habe zugelegt. Aber ich bin froh darüber. Darf ich hier an dieser Stelle nicht sagen, ich weiß. Steinigt mich!


----------



## Staufen-Biker (31. Dezember 2008)

Will hier zum Jahreswechsel noch ein heiteres Gedicht von mir für 
"Abnehmwillige" zum Besten geben. Gedichtet habe ich es bereits im August 2008:

*Geh dahin

Geh dahin du  maßlos Völlerei
Du Freund von  Leberkäs und Spiegelei.
Genuß der an der Psyche nagt
Mich niemals nach mir selber fragt

Geh dahin du maßlos Völlerei
Lass los den Bund  der Fresserei
Gib Energie mir durch Bewegung
Bring stille Lebensadern rasch in Regung.

Geh dahin du maßlos Völlerei
Ich will jetzt keinen Spaß dabei
Lass finden  mich den Weg der Weisen
Den ich kann niemals sonst erreichen.

Geh dahin du maßlos Völlerei
Ruf Zauberkräfte rasch herbei
Gib mir Genüsse der Natur
Die man geniessen kann rein pur

Geh dahin



*


----------



## jan84 (31. Dezember 2008)

Siehe meine Letzten Beiträge und es dann einfach nur tun. Es ist egal wie "effektiv" das Training ist, wenn die die Planungszeit mit Training verbringst bringts dir mehr. Einfach nur tun. Es gibt keine Wunderrezepte und keinen der dich an die Hand nimmt. 

grüße
jan


----------



## EagleFlight (2. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Nachdem mein 10 Tage währender Weihnachts, Geburtstags, Sylverstermarathon heute enden wird und ich 4kg, sowie 1,5cm Bauchumfang zurück gekriegt habe (109kg, 109cm Bauchumfang) könnte ich hilfreiche Tipps gebrauchen, wie ich wieder in meinen bewährten Ernährungsrythmuss hinein komme.


Vergiß mal die 4 kg, die sind nicht netto, das selbe gilt für den Bauchumfang.  Steig einfach wieder ein, iß zwei Tage normale Menge, lass den Alk weg, blas das angesammelte Wasser raus durch sportliches Schwitzen, dann bleiben bestimmt unter 2 kg übrig, und die hast du in 2 Wochen runter.

Ich bin übrigens gerade genau in der selben Situation, die letzten Tage gern und gut gegessen und keinen Sport gemacht, ich sehe gar nicht ein mich jetzt zu wiegen.  Ich fange heute wieder an und wiege mich dann mal morgen abend oder am Sonntag.



			
				b00m schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat der JoJo-Effekt halt bei dir voll zugeschlagen, ist geanu das Prinzip.


Von Jojo kann man da noch lange nicht reden.

Ich sehe es positiv: Die Trainingspause dient perfekt als "Superkompensation", und die Völlerei betrachte ich als "refeed": das machen selbst BB'ler ab und zu damit der Körper sich mal wieder so richtig alles holen kann was er braucht und was beim knappen Essen evtl. zu kurz gekommen ist.


----------



## b00m (2. Januar 2009)

Ok war vielleicht auch etwas überspitzt. JoJo ist sicher noch keiner, werde auch ab heute wieder voll mit dem Training einsteigen.


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Januar 2009)

@EagleFlight & b00m:
Ihr hattet vollkommen Recht. Bin heute schon wieder auf 105,5 nachdem ich seit 3 Tagen wieder normal esse. Also so wie vor Weihnachten. 
Ich bin richtig beruhigt, dass ich schnell wieder Weihnachten hinter mir gelassen habe und dass ich sehe, dass man durchaus sowas machen kann und sollte... 

@jan:
Mein Sportprogramm ist reichhaltig  Aber du hast natürlich grundsätzlich recht, dass man einfach handeln statt reden muss.
Aber das beichten hier machts mir leichter. Ausserdem machts mir tierisch Spaß hier meine Erfolge zu präsentieren


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Januar 2009)

@Renn Maus: Diese kleinen "Ausfälle" haben selten nachhaltige Wirkung. Meist wird einfach mehr Wasser eingelagert, weil jedes Häppchen ja eine Menge Flüssigkeit braucht, um verdaut werden zu können. Also keine Panik!  

Abgesehen davon: Danke. Du weißt schon...


----------



## b00m (3. Januar 2009)

Na also!
Dann auf ins Jahr 2009, diese Jahr wird das Jahr der purzelnden Pfunde und einer Körperlichen-Fitness wie ich sie sonst noch nie erlebt habe!

Wer macht mit?


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Januar 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Wer macht mit?



Na, wer wohl? Ich!    Ich "muss" immerhin am 29.8. ein 12h-Rennen fahren. Wie, weiß ich zwar noch nicht, aber ich fahre ja im Zweierteam mit Katrin. Und die wird's schon richten...


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Januar 2009)

Na da mach ich auch mit. Klaro.
Nachdem ich meine Ziel von 107kg am 01.01.09 erreicht habe, lautet mein nächstes Etappenziel 97kg am 01.03.09.
Gewicht heute ist: 105,5kg.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Na da mach ich auch mit. Klaro.
> Nachdem ich meine Ziel von 107kg am 01.01.09 erreicht habe, lautet mein nächstes Etappenziel 97kg am 01.03.09.
> Gewicht heute ist: 105,5kg.
> Grüße,
> Alex



*gratulation!! *weiter so!!


----------



## EagleFlight (5. Januar 2009)

Na da hast du dir ja wieder was vorgenommen.  

Viel Erfolg!

Mein nächstes Etappenziel lautet ca. 2,8 Watt/kg im Mai 2009 zu haben.  Bis im Hernst dann ca. 3,1.


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Januar 2009)

Naja man tut was man kann 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich das schaffe. Denn wir wissen ja alle, dass es mit jedem kg Gewichtsverlust schwieriger wird weiter abzunehmen.

@solanum: ich danke dir. Ich geb mir allergröste Mühe so weiter zu machen 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## b00m (5. Januar 2009)

Ja das stimmt, aber wo du es gerade anspricst. Wieso ist das eigentlich so das man sich später immer schwerer tut beim Abnehmen?

MFG Marc


----------



## Weasel_ (5. Januar 2009)

Weil mit jedem kilo, das man verliert der Grundumsatz sinkt. Man muss also im Prinzip permanent seine Kalorienzufuhr senken oder eben den Leistungsumsatz erhöhen.


----------



## Boardercrime (5. Januar 2009)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Coaching von Boxer-Harry geworden ?
Man hört so nix mehr davon...


----------



## Schluckspecht (5. Januar 2009)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Weil mit jedem kilo, das man verliert der Grundumsatz sinkt. Man muss also im Prinzip permanent seine Kalorienzufuhr senken oder eben den Leistungsumsatz erhöhen.



wieso? 
ich dachte, dass nur muskeln abhängig vom grundumsatz sind. 
aber wenn ich nur fett verlieren sollte, dann ändert sich doch nichts am kalorienverbrauch, oder?


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Januar 2009)

Das Thema ist ultrakomplex. Unter anderem schüttet Fett permanent Hormon/Botenstoffe aus, Muss durchblutet werden, verbraucht Sauerstoff usw.. Körperfett ist alles andere als eine passive Masse.
Aber da sich selbst ausgewiesene Experten auf diesem Gebiet noch nicht einig sind welche Verknüpfungen und Zusammenhänge im Nährstoff und Hormonhaushalt des Körpers stattfinden sollten wir Laien uns einfach darauf beschränken dies zu akzeptieren und durch Beobachtung unseres Körpers die richtigen Entscheidungen zu fällen.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Weasel_ (5. Januar 2009)

Ein Punkt ist eben der, den Rennmaus schon genannt hat: auch Körperfett verbraucht Kalorien in der Ruhe. Außerdem verbraucht man bei mehr Gewicht logischerweise bei jeder Bewegung mehr Energie. Und mit zunehmenden Trainingsstand erhöht man die Effizienz des Körpers. Dagegen steht erstmal nur die Muskelmasse, die aufgebaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleFlight (5. Januar 2009)

Der Grundumsatz berechnet sich aus:

A) BMR
BMR (Mann) = 66.5 + (13.75 x w) + (5.003 x h) - (6.775 x a)
BMR (Frau) = 655.1 + (9.563 x w) + (1.850 x h) - (4.676 x a)
w: weight (Körpergewicht in kg)
h: height (Körpergröße in cm)
a: age (Alter in Jahren)

B) Postbrandiale Thermogenese (Energie zur Verarbeitung der Nahrung):

10% des Kalorienkonsums.

(Quelle)

Das wären also je kg Körpergewicht beim Mann 13,75 kcal (+10%) weniger, d.h. wenn man 10 kg abgenommen hat muß man in der Energiebilanz (incl. postbrandiale Thermogenese) 150 kcal zusätzlich einsparen.  

Allerdings frage ich mich, ob das der Hauptgrund ist, warum das Abnehmen schwerer wird, ich könnte mir auch denken, dass der Körper - je mehr die Reserven schwinden - sich umso mehr wehrt, die restlichen aufzugeben, also gegen die negative Energiebilanz rebelliert.


----------



## Renn Maus (6. Januar 2009)

Ach so,
Boxxer-Harry hatte mich a, 15.12 um ein paar Tage vertröstet, da er in der Woche sehr wenig Zeit hatte.
Seit dem warte ich auch eine Nachricht von ihm 
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## atlas (6. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ach so,
> Boxxer-Harry hatte mich a, 15.12 um ein paar Tage vertröstet, da er in der Woche sehr wenig Zeit hatte.
> Seit dem warte ich auch eine Nachricht von ihm
> Gruß,
> Alex



Hallo Alex

Gesundes neues noch-an alle.
Na so eine Überraschung,Boxer-Harry hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet.
Irgendwie hab ich so was erwartet.
Aber erzähl mal wie du,in deinem Fall, auf eine benötigte Menge an Eiweiß von 300 gr kommst!Das wäre die Menge für einen Kraftsportler von ca. 120kg Körpermasse und dem endsprechender Muskelmenge.
In deiner Situation müßten 200-250 gr völlig ausreichen.
Ich geh jetzt mal trainieren-später mehr.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> In deiner Situation müßten 200-250 gr völlig ausreichen.



Meine Rede.    Stellt Euch das mal bildlich vor: Das ist ein nicht wirklich leichter Sattel! Oder drei bis fünf Sätze Schnellspanner. Oder haut mal ein dickes Steak auf den Teller - na gut, ein großer Teller Nudel ist auch vergleichbar und passt besser zu uns Ausdauersportlern. Das alles sind 200-250 Gramm. Und das wollt Ihr _zusätzlich_ zu Euch nehmen? Ich hoffe nicht...


----------



## EagleFlight (7. Januar 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das alles sind 200-250 Gramm. Und das wollt Ihr _zusätzlich_ zu Euch nehmen? Ich hoffe nicht...


Nein, das ist ein grundsätzlicher Irrtum.  Proteine nimmt man nicht zusätzlich zu sich, sie sind als Bestandteil der Nahrung anzusehen, selbst dann wenn man zum Shake greifen sollte.

200 ... 250g reines Protein halte ich aber noch immer für zu viel.  Das wären ja etwa 800 ... 1000 kcal.  

Nochmal: 15...20% der Nahrung sollen Proteine sein, von mir aus gehen wir auf die 20%.  Bei 3000 kcal sind das also 600 kcal, und somit etwa 150g maximal.  Umgerechnet auf das Sollgewicht von sagen wir 85 kg sind das noch immer 1,8 g/kg. MEHR BRAUCHT MAN NICHT, AUCH NICHT BEI INTENSIVSTEM TRAINING.


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2009)

EagleFlight schrieb:


> Proteine nimmt man nicht zusätzlich zu sich, sie sind als Bestandteil der Nahrung anzusehen, selbst dann wenn man zum Shake greifen sollte.



  Darf ich das noch einmal ganz bewusst hervorheben? Danke.  

Wer weiß schon, wieviel Protein die tägliche Ernährung beinhaltet? Da versteckt sich sicher eine Menge... Sicher verschätzt man sich da gern und sicher auch in nicht unerheblichem Maß. Also wäre für mich vor dem Shake eine Ernährungs- bzw. Nahrungsmittelanalyse angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weasel_ (7. Januar 2009)

Außerdem will hier keiner Bodybuilder werden oder? Als Ausdauersportler und Abnehm ist man natürlich auch auf Muskelaufbau und damit Eiweiße angenommen, aber wenn man selbst bei den Kraftsportlern kaum was von 2 g/kg liest, sollten wohl wesentlich weniger reichen.

Beachten muss man natürlich auch die biologische Wertigkeit. Wenn man nur "Schrott"-Eiweiße zu sich nimmt, braucht man natürlich etwas mehr. Aber bei Fleisch, Milchprodukten und auch den Präperaten liegt man ja gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Januar 2009)

Laut dem hier von vielen Empfohlenen Buch "Die Metabole Diät" Müsste ich pro Tag 60% meiner Kalorienzufur aus Proteinen beziehen und würde bei meinen Voraussetzungen 300g zu mir nehmen sollen.....
Dies halte ich eben nach persönlicher Erfahrung weder für SInnvoll, noch für gesund, noch für Dauerhaft anwendbar.
Bei der MEtabolen Diät sollen immer 60% der zugeführten kcal aus Protein bestehen.
Dieses für mich völlig unpraktikabele Verhalten, welches meines Lebensqualität eingeschränkt hatte, war für mich der Grund, weshalb ich davon schnell wieder abstand genommen habe, nachdem ich einige Tage versucht habe danach zu leben.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## atlas (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Alex

Wie schon mal von Maxxnus erwähnt ist das Buch sehr Kraftsportlastig.D.h. du mußt dir die Empfehlungen auf deinen Bedarf ein wenig zurecht "stricken".Im übrigen ist dort auch nicht von60% Eiweiß-Anteil die Rede(wenn doch welche Seite/und in welchem Bezug?).
Ich halte einen Anteil von ca.30% für sinnvoll.Das würde heißen 70% bestehen aus KH und Fetten-was nicht sehr einseitig ist.
Die Fette sollten möglichst hochwertig sein,und die KH nicht zu viele Einfachzucker enthalten.
Aber das Thema ist zu vielschichtig ,als das es in einen Fred zu quetschen wäre.
Mein Rat:mildere die Empfehlungen aus Kortes "metaboler Diät"ab und beachte zusätzlich die grundsätzlichen Regeln aus "SChlank im Schlaf).
Dann wist du dauerhaften Erfolg haben.


Wichtig ist auch :Tu es !-soll heißen ,hast du Zeit :bewege Dich!Langweilst du Dich :geh trainieren!

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## EagleFlight (7. Januar 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wer weiß schon, wieviel Protein die tägliche Ernährung beinhaltet? Da versteckt sich sicher eine Menge...


Kann man leicht nachschauen, klick, klick.  Bei Leuten die wenig Milch- und Fleischprodukte essen ist es wirklich oft viel zu wenig.




Weasel_ schrieb:


> Außerdem will hier keiner Bodybuilder werden oder? Als Ausdauersportler und Abnehm ist man natürlich auch auf Muskelaufbau und damit Eiweiße angenommen, aber wenn man selbst bei den Kraftsportlern kaum was von 2 g/kg liest, sollten wohl wesentlich weniger reichen.


Naja, es gibt Kraftsportler die reden von 2, 3, 4 Gramm / kg, und die wissen sogar warum, auch wenn sie das nicht laut sagen, im Grunde weiß es jeder: Die helfen mit chemischer Keule nach.




Renn Maus schrieb:


> Laut dem hier von vielen Empfohlenen Buch "Die Metabole Diät" Müsste ich pro Tag 60% meiner Kalorienzufur aus Proteinen beziehen und würde bei meinen Voraussetzungen 300g zu mir nehmen sollen.....


Wobei: Du weißt ja: Diät -> Jojo

Besser direkt eine endgültig tragbare Lebensweise lernen, dies nicht verschieben auf die Zeit "nach dem Abnehmen".  Wenn das Abnehmen durch einen Motivationsbruch plötzlich endet läuft man Gefahr in die alte Lebensweise zu fallen, wenn man eine neue noch nicht gelernt hat.


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Januar 2009)

@ Eagle-Flight und alle die von der Metabolen Diät überzeugt sind:

Vorweg: Ich möchte nicht das Buch "Die Metabole DIät" schlechtreden. Ich konnte ihm einige interessante Informationen entlocken und die Rezepte sind klasse.
Aber das Buch propagiert eine Ernährung, die zum einen alles andere als leicht in einen normalen Alltag zu integrieren ist, als auch nicht 100% unkritisch bzgl. der Gesundheit angesehen werden muss.
Nun Stichpunktartig die größten Kritikpunkte an dem Buch:

- S.98: Empfohlene Menge an Eiweiß, bei einer täglichen Kalorienzufur von nur 2.000kcal. Dies entspricht 60% der zugeführten Kalorienmenge. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man als Sportler ohne gewünschten Gewichtsverlust eher 3.000 bis 3.500 kcal zusich nehmen muss, dann muss man von einer Eiweißmenge zwischen 450g und 525g pro Tag ausgehen.

Ganz im Ernst. Ich habe versucht 300g zu erreichen, hatte subjektiv den Eindruck nur noch Quark, Eier, Thunfisch, Fleisch und Fisch zu essen. Das war weder angenehm, noch lässt es sich mit den allgemein bekannten gesundheitlichen Ratschlägen der Wissenschaft vereinen und problemlos in einen normalen, nicht streng reglementierten Ernährungsablauf integrieren. Nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen veringert eine dauerhaft erhöte zufuhr von tierischem Eiweiß die Lebenserwartung
Das Dauerhaft diese Eiweißmenge über Proteinshakes zugeführt wird ist aus meiner Sicht pervers und auch nicht zielführend.... Ausserdem nicht billig ;-)

Die Autoren sprechen (was ich immer auch brav zitiert habe) von einer "metabolen Diät". Warum wird immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig das Wort Diät verwendet? An einigen Stellen behaupten die Autoren es würde sich um eine dauerhafte Umstellung der Ernährung handeln, benutzen aber immer wieder bewusst das Wort Diät, owohl allgemein bekannt sein sollte, was im allgemeinen Wortschatz mit DIät gemeint ist.....
Der Kommentar aus deinem letzten Beitrag, Eagle Flight, spricht für dieses Empfinden.

Im Buch wird behauptet dass der Körper extrem schnell auf die Energiebereitstellung durch aufspalten von Muskeleiweiß zurück greift. Richtig ist, dass wir in der Leber mehrere 100g Glukose speichern können. Hinzu kommt die Glukosespeicherung in den Muskel. Im Buch steht z.B., dass am Morgen nach wenigen Stunden ohne Nahrungszufuhr bereits Muskeleiweiß abgebaut wird. Aber was ist mit den mehrere 1.000kcal Glukosespeichern der Körper, die bei einer ausgewogenen Ernährung zumindest immer Teilgefüllt sind? Was ist mit der immer auch parallel laufenden Energiebereitstellung aus Fettsäuren? Diese Antworten bleibt das Buch schuldig.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, die Autoren haben in vielen Punken Recht. Diese hier aufzuführen würde zu lange dauern, aber wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest und bewusst auf die extreme Eiweißzufuhr verzichtet, so landet man ganz automatisch bei einer ausgewogenen, kalorienbewussten Ernährung, die sich dann auch bei der Eiweißzufuhr an den allgemein anerkannten und empfohlenen Richtwerten orientiert und wohnach ich nunmehr seit ca. 3 Monaten lebe.

Mein Fazit also:  Nur bitte mit Kopf lesen und nicht alles blauäugig glauben....

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## EagleFlight (7. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @ Eagle-Flight und alle die von der Metabolen Diät überzeugt sind:


Ähm, nur dass keine Mißverständnisse entstehen: Ich bin weder für die metabole noch für sonstige Diäten.


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2009)

...


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,
keine Sorge, ich bin nicht wieder in ungesunde Lebensgewohnheiten zurück gefallen.
Im Gegenteil, es läuft alles spitzenmäßig.
Nur das Wetter ärgert mich. Ich möchte gerne wieder längere Einheiten auf dem RR und MTB fahren.
Rennrad fällt allerdings ganz flach, da bei uns dieses Jahr (zum Glück) viele ruhige Nebenstrecken nicht gestreut sind und die Waldwege (MTB) sind zerfurcht und tiefgefrohren, wass auch lange MTB-Strecken uninteressant macht.
Zur Zeit halte ich mich mit Laufeinheiten um 1 Stunde, Ergometereinheiten zwischen 1 und 1,5 Stunden und Klettern über Wasser.
Sobald es anfängt zu tauen werde ich mich aber wieder vermehrt aufs BIke, bzw. RR setzen.
Mein gewicht liegt tagesaktuell bei 106,5kg.
Zur Zeit mache ich zwischen 5 und 6,5 Stunden Sport pro Woche.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es im Wald prima zum Biken momentan, ist auch ganz schön anstrengend bergauf im Schnee. Aber die Straßen sind übel, stimmt schon.

Viel Glück weiterhin!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Januar 2009)

Für mich ist es leider viel zu kalt zum Biken, Radeln oder Skiken. Mir zieht diese eisige Luft schlicht den Stecker... - und ich krieg schon die Krise, weil ich bei diesem Traumwetter raus will!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (10. Januar 2009)

Traumwetter?
Wo wäre das? Nur weil die Sonne scheint? Es ist arschkalt


----------



## Cityracer (10. Januar 2009)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Traumwetter?
> Wo wäre das? Nur weil die Sonne scheint? Es ist arschkalt




Echt wahr, ich bewundere jeden, der jetzt da draußen mit dem Rad durch die Gegend fährt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Rad war's nicht - aber mit Skikes!!!


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2009)

Naja, beim Bergaufradeln wird einem warm und die Abfahrten sind ja meistens eher kurz. Mein Getränk ist bei Minus 11 Grad teilweise eingefroren, aber da war ich auch nur eine Stunde unterwegs. Gutes Fahrtechnik-Training auf dem Schnee


----------



## b00m (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich komme grade von einem Hometrail und muss sagen, es macht zwar Spass aber was für Eisplatten da im Wald so abgehen ist nicht mehr schön!
Einmal hats mich gut reingehauen, ansonsten gings. Musste aber extrem langsam machen und bin trotz 3 Oberteilen, Nierengurt, 2 Hose und 2 paar Socken immer noch durchgefroren. Bekomme meine Hände einfach nicht mehr warm. *g*


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2009)

Mich hats auch nicht drinnen gehalten. Ich war eben ca. 1,5 Stunden biken. Spaß hats schon gemacht, aber mich nervt das rutschige immer und überall schon extrem. Hinzu kommt die Kälte. Ich komme mit Hitze wesentlich besser klar, als mit Kälte.
Aber für heute wars ok. Die 2 Std, die ich aufm Ergometer fahren wollte wären definitv bescheidener gewesen.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2009)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Wenn man aus seinem geregelten Ernährungstrott durch Feste, oder was auch immer raus kommt, dann dauert es locker 2-3 Tage bis man vom Kopf her wieder soweit ist, dass man seinen normalen Essgewohneheiten wieder 100%ig nachgehen kann.
Geht es euch da genauso? Mich würden da mal einige Erfahrungsberichte interessieren.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> Wenn man aus seinem geregelten Ernährungstrott durch Feste, oder was auch immer raus kommt, dann dauert es locker 2-3 Tage bis man vom Kopf her wieder soweit ist, dass man seinen normalen Essgewohneheiten wieder 100%ig nachgehen kann.
> Geht es euch da genauso? Mich würden da mal einige Erfahrungsberichte interessieren.
> Grüße,
> Alex




Ja, und das hat auch seine Vorteile. Wenn man mal ein paar Tage gar nichts ißt, kommt einem danach eine kleine Portion gemischter Salat oder eine Tasse Suppe vor wie eine Riesenmahlzeit, und man ist pappensatt.
Umgekehrt, wenn man auf einem Sporturlaub seine 5000-6000 pro Tag gefuttert hat, muß man sich schon arg zurückhalten, um danach nicht genau so weiterzuspachteln.


----------



## lens83 (11. Januar 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ja, und das hat auch seine Vorteile. Wenn man mal ein paar Tage gar nichts ißt, kommt einem danach eine kleine Portion gemischter Salat oder eine Tasse Suppe vor wie eine Riesenmahlzeit, und man ist pappensatt.
> Umgekehrt, wenn man auf einem Sporturlaub seine 5000-6000 pro Tag gefuttert hat, muß man sich schon arg zurückhalten, um danach nicht genau so weiterzuspachteln.



geht mir eigentlich nicht so. nach meinem all-incl. urlaub heuer im sommer hab ich mich wirklich wieder auf gesundes, fettarmes essen gefreut.

ich konnte das ganze frittierte zeug und dann noch die sahnigen kalorienbomben zum nachtisch als draufgabe echt nicht mehr sehen. :kotz:

vor 2 jahren hab ich in einer woche urlaub 4kg draufgepackt, aber die waren dann innerhalb einer woche auch wieder weg 
heuer wars leider nicht mehr so. (das mit dem draufpacken aber schon  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Spaß hats schon gemacht, aber mich nervt das rutschige immer und überall schon extrem. Hinzu kommt die Kälte.



Ich finde das "rutschige" hat seinen Reiz, weil man sich häufig am Limit befindet, sodass man schon fast wegrutscht, aber noch gerade so die Kontrolle bewahrt. Dazu schult es den dosierten Umgang mit den Bremsen und die Lenktechnik.

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Mit meinen Klamotten komme ich gut klar, kenne andere die mit Lycra-Winterklamotten fahren und viel eher Probleme mit der Kälte haben. Kein Plan, woran das liegt. Vielleicht sind es die Luftschichten in den Schlabber-Klamotten hilfreich


----------



## EagleFlight (12. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> ... dauert es locker 2-3 Tage bis man vom Kopf her wieder soweit ist, dass man seinen normalen Essgewohneheiten wieder 100%ig nachgehen kann.
> Geht es euch da genauso? Mich würden da mal einige Erfahrungsberichte interessieren.


O weh!  Ich habe mich noch immer nicht ganz umgewöhnt.  Training läuft zwar wieder, aber ich konsumiere noch diese und jene Genüße außer der Reihe.  

Das wird sich aber erledigt haben, wenn der ganze Kram alle ist, den ich geschenkt bekommen habe.


----------



## Weasel_ (12. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch noch ca. 2 Kilo über dem Vorweihnachtsstand. Zeitweise hat die Waage sogar 4 Kilo mehr angezeigt, aber das ging zum Glück am nächsten Tag wieder runter. Ich war im Urlaub auch öfters in der Sauna, ich glaube das hat meinen Wasserhaushalt etwas durcheinandergebracht.

Aber im Moment ist das ok, richtig abwärts solls erst wieder im März werden, zwecks Halbmarathonvorbereitung.


----------



## Cityracer (13. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst. Ich habe versucht 300g zu erreichen, hatte subjektiv den Eindruck nur noch Quark, Eier, Thunfisch, Fleisch und Fisch zu essen. Das war weder angenehm, noch lässt es sich mit den *allgemein bekannten gesundheitlichen Ratschlägen der Wissenschaft *vereinen und problemlos in einen normalen, nicht streng reglementierten Ernährungsablauf integrieren.



Na ja, ob die allgemeinen Erkenntnisse immer so neutral sind heutzutage? Oft ist das die Interessenlage ganzer Industriezweige, Kellogs z.B.

In USA z.B. weiß man längst, dass die Ernährungspyramide mit den vielen Getreideprodukten, also KHs, an erster Stelle so nicht mehr passt. Wollten die schon mal ändern. Da liefen aber einige Sturm. Und die DGE übernimmt das, was aus USA kommt.

Jedenfalls ist man von der ganzen Getreide-Doktrin, und im Umkehrschlus von der "bösen Fett"- Doktrin, im kleinen Kreis wieder weg.

Der Mensch war ursächlich nunmal ein Fleisch, Fisch, Obst- und Pflanzenfresser. Getreideprodukte gab es erst später.  



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen veringert eine dauerhaft erhöte zufuhr von tierischem Eiweiß die Lebenserwartung



Wer definiert das bzw. hast Du dafür eine Quelle oder einen Verweis zum nachlesen, interessehalber?


----------



## Renn Maus (13. Januar 2009)

@ citiyracer:
Eine Quelle kann ich dir leider im Moment nicht nennen, bzw du kannst die Quelle nicht nachweisen.
Mein Bruder promoviert in Biologie und forscht im Bereich der menschlichen Genetik.
In diesem Zusammenhang liest er natürlich sehr viele Publikationen bzgl. Menschlicher Physiologie und co., aus denen auch besagte Information stammt.
Bzgl. der ausgewogenen Ernährung muss ich auch wieder meinen Bruder nennen, der ebenfalls mit einer dauerhaften "ausgewogenen" Ernährung und Sport über 2,5 Jahre verteilt 20kg abgenommen hat und nun seit 1,5 JAhren hält.
Das natürlich bei einwandfreier Gesundheit.
Ich werde ihn bzgl. der Quelle mal fragen und diese dann hier nachreichen.

Bzgl. deines ersten Kritikpunkts:
Es gibt aber auch für PSeudowissenschaftler und sog. "Ernährungsexperten" jede Menge Gründe die Ernhärhungsgrundsätze ,die von der Mehrheit der Experten anerkannt wird, anzuzweifeln um durch tolle, neuartige Erkenntnisse Bücher zu publizieren, mit denen sie sich dann die eigenen Taschen vollmachen können.
Das Argument zählt für mich also nicht wirklich, da es für beide Seiten, von Verschwöhrungstheoretikern, wunderbar anwendbar ist.

Grüße Alex


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2009)

Cityracer schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Mensch war ursächlich nunmal ein Fleisch, Fisch, Obst- und Pflanzenfresser. Getreideprodukte gab es erst später.
> [...]



Zu Zeiten wo man sich immer bewegen musste und nur essen konnte wenn was da war. 

Heute kann man immer essen und muss sich zur Bewegung aufraffen. 

Alle Ernährungsformen die Ihre Daseinsberechtigung (hauptsächlich) anhand der "ursprünglichen" Ernährung des Menschen festmachen halte ich für äußerst Fragwürdig.

Man muss halt lernen auf seinen Körper zu hören. Ein richtig oder flasch /schwarz oder weiss gibt es nicht.

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (15. Januar 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Man muss halt lernen auf seinen Körper zu hören. Ein richtig oder flasch /schwarz oder weiss gibt es nicht.
> 
> grüße
> jan




Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu. Denn genau das ist ja in der Vergangenheit passiert. Fett wurde (medienwirksam) absolut verteufelt und Kohlehydrate in den Himmel gehoben. 

Ich befasse mich (als Laie) seit über 20 Jahren mit dem Thema Ernährung. Da sind interessante Dinge passiert. Kartoffeln, Butter, Eier, Kaffee beispielsweise wurden mal ziemlich verteufelt. Heute weiss man, völliger Nonsens.

Also da verändert sich öfter mal die Sichtweise. Wird aber aus manch lobbyistischen Interessen nur sporadisch weitergegeben. Unstrittig hingegen war aber immer, dass Wild, Fisch (mit Einschränkungen wg. Quecksilber), Gemüse und Obst zu den positiveren Nahrungsmitteln gehören.

Als Resultat bleibt natürlich, Hauptsache man fühlt sich wohl und is(s)t gesund


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Januar 2009)

So, es neigt sich wieder ein 4-Wochen Rythmus dem Ende zu und es wird Zeit für mich ein Fazit der vergangenen 4 Wochen zu ziehen.

Angefangen habe ich heute vor vier Wochen mit schlanken 104,5kg.
Die Feiertage haben mich dann Zeitweise auf bis zu 109,5kg zurückgeworfen. Was leider auch durch Sport nicht zu verhindern war.
Aktuelle bewege ich mich bei soliden 107kg. Ich liege also 2,5kg über, und 2,5kg unter dem min-, max´-Wert der letzten vier Wochen.
Ziel für die nächsten vier Woche ist es, wieder auf ca. 0,8-1kg Gewichtsverlust pro Woche zu kommen.
Würde also Sonntag in vier Wochen 103kg machen. 
Mein SPortpensum pro Woche hat sich in den letzten vier Wochen von ca. 4,5 Std auf ca. 6 Std. erhöht. Hinzugekommen ist das Klettern in der Halle. An der Wand hänge ich dann pro Klettertag (immer Donnerstags) so ca. 40-60min.

Ich hab subjektiv das Gefühl, das es allmählich schon etwas schwerer wird abzunehmen. Die ersten Pfunde sind wirklich durchs nichtstun gepurzelt.
Nun muss ich doch wesentlich gewissenhafter auf Essen und ausgewogenes Essen achten.

Mein größter Schwachpunkt ist der späte Nachmittag, an dem ich von der Arbeit heim komme und dann kaum wiederstehen kann unüberlegt schnell mal ein paar hundert kcal in mich hinein zu futtern....
Das ist die größte Herausforderung dies in den Griff zu bekommen.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## cc1 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss, dass Du das, was ich jetzt sage nat. nicht hören willst und hoffe auch, dass Du es mir nicht übel nimmst.. Trotzdem muss es mal gesagt werden.

Ich lese seit einiger Zeit ab und zu  in diesem Fred. Irgendwann dachte ich dann: "Was! Schon 60 Seiten?", und habe mir die erste Seite angeguckt. Und was sehe ich da? 2003?! Damals hattest Du 98 Kilo und wolltest so schnell als möglich 15 Kilo abnehmen und wieder ordentlich in Form kommen. An den damaligen Zielen solltest Du Dich doch auch messen (lassen).
Jetzt haben wir 2008 und hast sogar noch 10 Kilo mehr... Irgendwie scheint das nicht zu klappen. Dabei wurde so ziemlich alles gesagt, was man bei dem Thema erwarten kann, alles durchgekaut. Und hey: Versteh mich nicht falsch, wenn Du das Forum als Motivation brauchst und Dir dadurch einen Ansporn versprichst, dann ist das in Ordnung. Aber vom rumlabern und sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen allein wird das nix! Und wenn das jetzt schon jahrelang so geht, dann frage ich mich ernshaft, ob überhaupt abnehmen willst bzw. bereit bist, das Nötige zu tun und zu opfern...
Drum glaube ich, dass Du nicht in erster Linie Schulterklopfer und das Forum brauchst, sondern Klarheit was Dich, Deinen Leidensdruck und Deine Ziele angeht. Und gegebenenfalls jemand, der Dir ab und an ordentlich in den Ar... tritt. Und dann machs einfach und nimm nicht noch weiter zu!


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Januar 2009)

@cc1:
Ich nehm dir das nicht übel. Ich find ja gut, wenn hier viele Leute Ihre Meinung posten.
Allerdings zeigt dein Post, dass du nicht mal bruchteile des Threads gelesen hast, denn dann wüsstest du
1. Es der 3. Anlauf ist den ich starte und zwischen den Anläufen keine nennenswerten Ansträngungen unternommen worden sdin

2. bei diesem Anlauf sind das erste mal echte Ergebnisse zu sehen

3. im Gegensatz zu den letzten Versuchen muss ich mich nicht zum Sport zwingen, da dieser seit über einem Jahr ohnehin wieder zum Alltag gehört.

Ich nehme jede Kritik an.
Wenn sie begründet ist. Aber den Thread nicht ernsthaft zu verfolgen und dann so zu urteilen ist nicht sehr professionell.
Sry.

Beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## cc1 (16. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Dann weiter so! Du hast ja was von 6 Stunden Sport/Woche geschrieben. Da sollte doch so einiges gehen, wenn Du beim Essen ein wenig Disziplin an den Tag legst.


----------



## rboncube (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Rennmaus,
bin der Meinung das sechs Stunden pro Woche zu wenig ist. Glaube gelesen zu haben, das du einen Bürojob hast und somit wenig Bewegung. Da ist nicht mal eine Stunde am Tag zu wenig.
Ich z.B.trainiere im Winter ca. 10-12 Std und im Frühling/Sommer Herbst bis zu 18 Std in der Woche. Und muß trotzdem auf meine Ernährung achten um mein Gewicht zu halten.
Das Argument" ich hab soviel zu tun und soooo wenig Zeit" laß ich mal außen vor. Du bist ledig, hast keine Kinder und kein Haus mit Garten (glaub ich mal, bin nicht sicher) Da sollte eigentlich schon mehr Zeit zum trainieren als 6Std sein. Reflektiere mal deinen Tagesablauf ob da nicht doch noch ab und zu Luft für ne Trainingseinheit ist. Und auch der innere Schweinehund hindert viele Am Training. Ich stehe oft schon sehr früh auf, obwohl ich ausschlafen könnte, um 2-3 Std zu trainieren. Und abends um 22 kann man auch noch ne Stunde joggen oder auf der Rolle fahren.
Ansonsten drück ich dir weiter die Daumen das du endlich die 100kg packst.
Gruß Rene´


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Januar 2009)

Cityracer schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu. Denn genau das ist ja in der Vergangenheit passiert. Fett wurde (medienwirksam) absolut verteufelt und Kohlehydrate in den Himmel gehoben.
> 
> Ich befasse mich (als Laie) seit über 20 Jahren mit dem Thema Ernährung. Da sind interessante Dinge passiert. Kartoffeln, Butter, Eier, Kaffee beispielsweise wurden mal ziemlich verteufelt. Heute weiss man, völliger Nonsens.
> 
> ...



Korrekt. Aber...  

Wer sich mit Ernährung beschäftigt, sollte sich mit der eigenen Ernährung befassen, nicht mit der, die in Büchern steht, von "Wissenschaftlern" propagiert oder von Diätwütigen empfohlen wird. Es ist nun mal kaum etwas individueller, als der eigene Körper, sonst hätten wir vermutlich alle dieselbe DNS - zumindest aber viele von uns.

Also geht es darum, herauszufinden, was grundsätzlich gesund wäre und was nicht. Grob gesagt: Gehören Gemüse und Obst oder Schweinefleisch dazu? Fülle ich mir Wodka oder Wasser in die Trinkflasche?

Dann differenzieren wir weiter: Was schmeckt? Was mag man, was eben nicht. Wozu sollte ich mich zwingen, Pfefferminztee zu trinken, nur weil er gesund ist, wenn ich ihn hasse?

Weiter geht es mit der Verträglichkeit. Was kann ich essen, ohne gesundheitliche Probleme oder Befindlichkeitsstörungen zu bekommen? Da hakt's bei den meisten schon... Viele wissen schlicht nicht, was sie vertragen! Sie bemerken es nicht, spüren nicht, was ihnen gut tut und was eben nicht. Daran gilt es zu arbeiten. Wenn ich merke, dass ich nach einer Scheibe "gesundem Vollkornbrot aussehe, wie eine schwangere Seekuh, sollte ich über Hefe nachdenken. Warum den Körper unnötig belasten? Und was passiert, wenn mich Backtreibmittel aufquellen? Ich bin belastet, weniger leistungsfähig, weil der Körper anderweitig beschäftig ist. Unnötig, wie ich betonen möchte!

Die Liste fraglicher Nahrungsmittel ließe sich gut ergänzen: Eier zum Beispiel belasten so manche Leber. Die Mähr vom "guten und schlechten Cholesterin" will ich hier gar nicht zum Besten geben... Fleisch verträgt der eine sehr gut, der andere wird seinem Körper vom Magen, über den Darm bis hin zur Leber wenig Gutes damit tun. Obst? Supergesund! Wenn man die Fructose und Säure verträgt. Salat? Auch gut. Aber nicht abends, weil er ganz gern bläht...

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich verständlich machen. Das alles ist übrigens ein Denkanstoß, keine konkrete Kritik! 

Viel Spaß beim Sporteln und Essen wünscht Euch

Gina


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Januar 2009)

@rboncube:
Sicher bin ich auf Dauer mit 6 Std nicht ausgelastet. Aktuelle lässt aber nach eigenen Empfingen meine körperliche Fitness nicht mehr als 6 Std. zu. DIes ist mein begrenzender Faktor. Desweiteren habe ich aufgrund der Wetterlage im Moment keine Lust unter der Woche im dunklen bei Kälte und Nässe zu biken, sondern gehe dann gerne Klettern, oder laufen. Das klaut natürlich SPortstunden. Aber ich will dir trotzdem gerne meinen Wochenablauf aufzeigen.

Montag: 4,45Uhr aufstehen, 6.30 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten. Zwischen 15.30 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr Feierabend. Abends ca. 2 Std. für meinen Onlinehandel arbeiten

Dienstag: 4.45 Uhr aufstehen, 6.30 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten. Zwischen 15.30 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr Feierabend. Dann laufen, 19.00 Uhr Treffen zum Feuerwehrdienst, bis 22.00 Uhr

Mittwoch:  4.45 Uhr aufstehen, 6.30 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten. Zwischen 15.30 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr Feierabend. Nachmittags ca. 1 Stunde Sport. Entweder Ergometer oder Laufen, Nach Zeitumstellung wieder mit dem Biketreff MTB fahren 2-3 Std.

Donnerstag: 4.45 Uhr aufstehen, 6.30 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten. Zwischen 15.30 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr Feierabend. ca. 1 Std. für den Onlinehandel arbeiten, dann so von 19.00 bis 22 Uhr Klettern (im Wechsel)

Freitag: 4.45 Uhr aufstehen, 6.30 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten. Zwischen 15.30 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr Feierabend. ca. 11 Std. laufen oder Ergometer

Samstag: Aufstehen gegen 9.00 Uhr, Haus, Hof oder Gartenarbeit (ich hab Haus und Garten), ca. 1,5-2 St Radsport

Sonntag: Aufstehen gegen 9.30 Uhr, Brunch, danach ca. 2-3Std. Radsport.

So sieht bei mir eine normale Woche aus. Was noch dazwischen kommen kann sind Sonderveranstaltungen von der Feuerwehr oder ähnlichs.
Ich denke ich kann so auf 10-12 Stunden Sport pro Woche erhöhen, ohne das sonstige Aktivitäten und oder Freunde/Freundin darunter leiden müssten


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, Du bist nach wie vor auf dem richtigen Weg! Und es war kein Fehler, zu Weihnachten auch viel zu essen, man muß die Feste feiern, wie sie fallen und sich auch mal was gönnen! Es geht um die Richtung, nicht darum, sich zu quälen. Du hast die richtige Richtung, und es gibt keinen Grund, warum Du nicht weiterhin langsam, aber sicher weniger werden solltest. 
Das einzige, was ich Dir noch vorschlagen würde, ist, auch am Samstag eher zwei Stunden und mehr radzufahren, und am Sonntag mindestens zweieinhalb, eher drei. Meinetwegen auch langsamer, aber halt länger. Du verbrennst auch bei langsamem Radfahren mindestens 600 kcal die Stunde, bei Volllast deutlich mehr als 1000, etwa die Hälfte davon ist reines Fett. Das sind als 50 Gramm reines Fett pro Stunde, die verschwinden, und für den Rest kann und sollte man danach mehr Essen, was ja auch schön ist!


----------



## pisskopp (16. Januar 2009)

esst doch einfach worauf ihr lust habt, das ganze theoretisieren ist doch käse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

Wasn super Vorschlag für jemanden, der auf genau diese Art und Weise dick geworden ist!


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Januar 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> esst doch einfach worauf ihr lust habt, das ganze theoretisieren ist doch käse.



Wofür schreibe ich eigentlich ganze Abhandlungen über Ernährung, wenn dann so'n Mist kommt?!


----------



## Weasel_ (16. Januar 2009)

40-50 Minuten reines Klettern in einer Session... nicht schlecht. Das schaffe ich heute gerade so. Oder zählen da Pausenzeiten in der Wand dazu  Naja ok, vielleicht spielt da auch die Schwierigkeit mit. Leider hab ich in meiner Stammhalle fast keine Auswahl, da muss man zwangsläufig mit der Schwierigkeit hochgehen um sich nicht totzulangweilen. 

Ich denke auch dass du auf dem richtigen Weg bist, ich wunder mich aber auch etwas über die geringe Geschwindigkeit. Mit so viel Sport müsste eigentlich wesentlich mehr gehen.

Ein Bürojob ist natürlich tödlich für jegliche Abnehmbemühung. Wenn es geht würde ich die Mittagspause für etwas Bewegung nutzen. Da kommt auch der Kreislauf etwas in Schwung. Frühsport wäre auch eine Maßnahme (hab ich bis auf einige Tage letztes Jahr aber auch nicht geschafft).

Der Ansatz von Pisskopp ist schon nicht ganz falsch, es fehlt nur der entscheidende Nebensatz: "Esst was ihr wollt, aber weniger". Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Methode, die bis zu einem gewissen Punkt funktioniert. Bei mir hatts geklappt, ich hab mein Essverhalten kaum geändert, außer dass ich die Menge etwas besser kontrolliere... klar ein paar Details habe ich auch geändert, aber grundsätzlich esse ich die gleichen Sachen wie vorher.


----------



## atlas (16. Januar 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du bist nach wie vor auf dem richtigen Weg! Und es war kein Fehler, zu Weihnachten auch viel zu essen, man muß die Feste feiern, wie sie fallen und sich auch mal was gönnen! Es geht um die Richtung, nicht darum, sich zu quälen. Du hast die richtige Richtung, und es gibt keinen Grund, warum Du nicht weiterhin langsam, aber sicher weniger werden solltest.
> Das einzige, was ich Dir noch vorschlagen würde, ist, auch am Samstag eher zwei Stunden und mehr radzufahren, und am Sonntag mindestens zweieinhalb, eher drei. Meinetwegen auch langsamer, aber halt länger. Du verbrennst auch bei langsamem Radfahren mindestens 600 kcal die Stunde, bei Volllast deutlich mehr als 1000, etwa die Hälfte davon ist reines Fett. Das sind als 50 Gramm reines Fett pro Stunde, die verschwinden, und für den Rest kann und sollte man danach mehr Essen, was ja auch schön ist!



Hallo

Bei deinen Angaben hast du viel zu hoch gegriffen.Bei intensiver Belastung liegt der durschnittl.Kalorienverbrauch selbst bei einem austrainierten Sportler max. bei 1000 kcal./h(Ausdauersport).
Langsames Radfahren(ich nehme an du meinst GA1)verbraucht noch nicht mal die Hälfte.Das laßt sich übrigens auch rel.leicht ausrechnen,wenn du die erbrachte Watt-Leistung und den Energie-Gehalt von Körperfett kennst und in Bezug zur Leistungsdauer setzt.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei deinen Angaben hast du viel zu hoch gegriffen.Bei intensiver Belastung liegt der durschnittl.Kalorienverbrauch selbst bei einem austrainierten Sportler max. bei 1000 kcal./h(Ausdauersport).
> Langsames Radfahren(ich nehme an du meinst GA1)verbraucht noch nicht mal die Hälfte.Das laßt sich übrigens auch rel.leicht ausrechnen,wenn du die erbrachte Watt-Leistung und den Energie-Gehalt von Körperfett kennst und in Bezug zur Leistungsdauer setzt.
> ...



Also wenn ich so einen Kalorienrechner aus dem Inernet mit meinen Daten füttere, dann kommt bei "locker Radfahren" mit 20 km/h 575 kcal / Stunde raus. Mal ehrlich, 20 km in einer Stunde in der Ebene sind ja wohl gar nichts, oder?

Gebe ich das ein, was ich tatsächlich schaffe, nämlich über 30 Kilometer in einer Stunde (eben, windstill versteht sich), dann kommt da 1152 kcal raus.


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.fitrechner.de/kalorienverbrauch/kalorienverbrauch-Radsport


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß oder alt die Rennmaus ist, aber wenn man in diesen Kalorienrechner 30 Jahre, 185 cm und 107 kg eingibt, dann kommt bei lockerem Radfahren 753 kcal pro Stunde raus und bei sehr schnellem Radfahren 1507 kcal pro Stunde.
Interessanterweise gibt meine Pulsuhr ganz ähnliche Angaben wie dieser Kalorienrechner. Scheint sich also irgendwie um einigermaßen sinnvolle Näherungswerte zu handeln. Oder nicht?


----------



## Weasel_ (16. Januar 2009)

Den Link kennen sicher die meisten schon, aber er passt gerade zum Thema:

http://kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm

Bei mir kommt da bei 25 km/h 625 kcal / Stunde raus, auf gerader Strecke versteht sich.


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

Weasel_ schrieb:


> Den Link kennen sicher die meisten schon, aber er passt gerade zum Thema:
> 
> http://kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm
> 
> Bei mir kommt da bei 25 km/h 625 kcal / Stunde raus, auf gerader Strecke versteht sich.



Läßt sich mit einem Paar 2,5er Maxxis Wetscream in der 42er Mischung sicherlich noch etwas erhöhen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (16. Januar 2009)

Mal so ne Frage in den Raum: 

Weis einer wie sich vom Kalorien verbrauch Crosstrainer, Radfahren und Joggen gegenüber stehen? Würde mich mal interesieren.


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage in den Raum:
> 
> Weis einer wie sich vom Kalorien verbrauch Crosstrainer, Radfahren und Joggen gegenüber stehen? Würde mich mal interesieren.



Zunächst mal kann man das schlecht vergleichen, weil man locker zwei Stunden radfahren kann, aber kaum joggen. Beim Joggen werden mehr Muskeln benötigt, der Kalorienverbrauch ist also an sich höher. Aber wenn Du direkt an der Grenze zum anaeroben Bereich fährst (an der man sich auf dem Rad viel besser halten kann), dann ist es glaube ich ziemlich egal, welche Sportart Du machst, denn der maximale Sauerstoffaustausch, das heißt die maximale Muskelversorgung und Verbrennung an Kalorien ist in dem Moment erreicht.
Ist aber nur mein Eindruck, kann das nicht wissenschaftlich untermauern.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Januar 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß oder alt die Rennmaus ist, aber wenn man in diesen Kalorienrechner 30 Jahre, 185 cm und 107 kg eingibt, dann kommt bei lockerem Radfahren 753 kcal pro Stunde raus und bei sehr schnellem Radfahren 1507 kcal pro Stunde.
> Interessanterweise gibt meine Pulsuhr ganz ähnliche Angaben wie dieser Kalorienrechner. Scheint sich also irgendwie um einigermaßen sinnvolle Näherungswerte zu handeln. Oder nicht?



Das Gewicht sagt doch nicht direkt etwas über die erbrachte Leistung aus. Ein untrainierter 107kg Mensch kann auch weniger Leistung erbringen als ein trainierter 70kg Mensch.

Und als Anhaltspunkt: Mit 200W Dauerleistung verbrennt man ca. 720kcal pro Stunde. Und 200W fahren ist (zumindest für mich) schonmal nicht mehr lockeres rumradeln. Für 1000kcal/h musst du mit 280W Durchschnittsleistung fahren, keine Ahnung wie viele Hobbyfahrer das schaffen


----------



## atlas (16. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht sagt doch nicht direkt etwas über die erbrachte Leistung aus. Ein untrainierter 107kg Mensch kann auch weniger Leistung erbringen als ein trainierter 70kg Mensch.
> 
> Und als Anhaltspunkt: Mit 200W Dauerleistung verbrennt man ca. 720kcal pro Stunde. Und 200W fahren ist (zumindest für mich) schonmal nicht mehr lockeres rumradeln. Für 1000kcal/h musst du mit 280W Durchschnittsleistung fahren, keine Ahnung wie viele Hobbyfahrer das schaffen






Atlas


----------



## rboncube (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr mal richtig Kalorien verbrennen möchtet geht Skilanglaufen (Skaten) oder Skiken.  Hab in meiner Polaruhr einen Kalorienzähler (ich weiss das der nicht zuverlässig funktioniert) und da komm ich beim lockeren GA Training nie auf 600 Kalorien in der Stunde.Beim Skiken sinds fast 700.

Gruß Rene


----------



## tombrider (17. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht sagt doch nicht direkt etwas über die erbrachte Leistung aus. Ein untrainierter 107kg Mensch kann auch weniger Leistung erbringen als ein trainierter 70kg Mensch.
> 
> Und als Anhaltspunkt: Mit 200W Dauerleistung verbrennt man ca. 720kcal pro Stunde. Und 200W fahren ist (zumindest für mich) schonmal nicht mehr lockeres rumradeln. Für 1000kcal/h musst du mit 280W Durchschnittsleistung fahren, keine Ahnung wie viele Hobbyfahrer das schaffen



Ich denke nicht, daß das dem widerspricht, was ich gesagt habe. Mit 107 kg muß man schon wirklich langsam fahren, um nach allen zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen NICHT 600 kcal oder mehr zu verbrauchen. Und unter Vollast wird er über 1000 verbrauchen, aber daß man normalerweise unter Vollast nicht dauerhaft fahren kann versteht sich von selbst. Und wenn Rennmaus sagt, daß er "Radsport" betreibt, dann interpretiere ich das mal dahingehend, daß er nicht nur so gemütlich durch die Botanik juckelt.
Spielt alles auch ohnehin keine Rolle, ist graue Theorie. Für die Praxis gilt weiterhin: je länger desto besser! Sowohl für den Muskel- und Konditionsaufbau, als auch für den Fettabbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (17. Januar 2009)

Hi,
bin eben vom Biken wiedergekommen.
Der Vorteil am langen biken is auch, dass man in der Zeit nix essen kann 

@Weasel: Pausenzeiten in der Wand hab ich mitgerechnet. Die konnt ich natürlich nicht abziehen. Ich konzentrier mich dann ehr auf die Griffe und das ich nicht abschmiere ;-)


----------



## Weasel_ (17. Januar 2009)

Jo man muss die Pausenzeiten ja eigentlich nicht abziehen. Es ist so und so ne Leistung bei deinem Gewicht klettern zu gehen... ich habe erst bei 90 kg angefangen, davor wars mir einfach zu anstrengend.

Ich hab nach dem Sport meistens auch eine Stunde lang oder so keinen Hunger. Das ist echt praktisch, weil ich sonst eigentlich immer irgendwie Appetit hab ;-)


----------



## Staufen-Biker (23. Januar 2009)

Was'n hier los? War ne ganze Woche auf Lehrgang und zwischenzeitlich hier kein einziger Beitrag?

Is Fitness und Abnehmen nicht mehr IN?


----------



## atlas (24. Januar 2009)

Staufen-Biker schrieb:


> Was'n hier los? War ne ganze Woche auf Lehrgang und zwischenzeitlich hier kein einziger Beitrag?
> 
> Is Fitness und Abnehmen nicht mehr IN?



Hallo

Recht hast du.Aber was soll man schreiben,wenn der Fred-Ersteller scheinbar im B-PromiCamp von RTL verschollen ist.
Es wird halt trainiert und sich über das S*****wetter geärgert.


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht trainieren ja hier alle plötzlich nicht mehr ihre Finger, sondern die Wadl?


----------



## rboncube (24. Januar 2009)

Oder es läuft wie die letzten Versuche. Viel blah,blah und plötzlich ist Rennmaus verschwunden

Hey Rennmaus,come on. Diesmal packst du´s. Hat doch ganz gut angefangen und jetzt kommt dann der Frühling

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Januar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, brauche ich derzeit auch übermenschliche Motivatoren, um etwas für die Wadl zu tun. Die Rolle steht aufgebaut im Wohnzimmer, ständig muss man drumrum laufen und stößt dran - aber draufklettern? Hm...


----------



## Thomas Wolf (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
da können wir nur hoffen dass das hier z.Z. "Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm" ist 

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Januar 2009)

Bestimmt!  

Bei uns wäre geniales Bikewetter - leider hat sich nach dem gestrigen Starkregen alles in eine spiegelnde Fläche verwandelt. Mich hätte es heute Morgen beim Gassigehen fast auf die Schnauze gehauen! Also abwarten, ob's taut. Und dann: Happy Biking!!!


----------



## tombrider (24. Januar 2009)

...und meine Räder stehen gelangweilt im Keller und ich hab ne Sportverletzung, heul...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich darf nach einer OP am Dienstag eigentlich auch nicht... Aber es sieht ja keiner!


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Januar 2009)

Hey ho,
ich bin noch da. Nix mit viel bla bla... 
Ich weiß nur nicht was ich noch schreiben soll.
Und aus blindem Aktionismuss IRGENDWAS zu tippen, ist mir zu blöd. 
Wies bei mir ausschaut? Der übermenschliche Motivator den Bergradlerin braucht ist aber von mir gebucht....
Gestern im strömenden Regen, im dunklen 10,5 km joggen, letzten Sonntag 2Std auf dem Ergometer Intervalle gefahren, usw... Aber auf Biken, geschweige denn RR-fahren hab ich kaum Bock bei dem Wetter. Es ist so ne nasse Kälte, die aufgrund der fehlenden Sonne in den Klamotten hängen bleibt..... Ihr kennt das. 
Um euch ein wenig Infos zu geben, findet ihr hier zwei Dateianänge. Darin findet ihr die letzten vier Wochen ab dem 18.12.08 dokumentiert und meine aktuelle Gewichtsentwicklung.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Der übermenschliche Motivator den Bergradlerin braucht ist aber von mir gebucht....



Ach DU hast den?! Na toll... Und ich such und such und such...


----------



## b00m (24. Januar 2009)

Hmm, also ich war die Woche vier mal Biken, heute hab ich 3,5 Stunden auf den Hometrails verbracht, dabei hat es mich nur 2 mal über ne Wurzel gelegt, ist aber noch alles drann NUR tut mir jetzt alles weh *g*. Ich spüre an Stellen meiner Beine Muskeln wo ich vorher nicht mal wusste das es diese giebt. 

MFG b00m


----------



## rboncube (24. Januar 2009)

Ja, Rollentraining ist schon hart. Ist schon oft ne riesige Überwindung im Keller zu trainieren. Aber was muss, das muss Ach ja Gina, vielleicht fahren wir heuer im gleichen Team. Bin noch am überlegen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## atlas (25. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> ich bin noch da. Nix mit viel bla bla...
> Ich weiß nur nicht was ich noch schreiben soll.
> Und aus blindem Aktionismuss IRGENDWAS zu tippen, ist mir zu blöd.
> ...



Hallo

Also vom 10.12.08 bis 23.01.09 herrscht Stagnation.
Kurze Frage -warum?


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Weasel_ (25. Januar 2009)

Naja Stagnation kann man das nicht nennen - es ging bei ihm über Weihnachten ziemlich heftig nach oben.

Mir ging es die letzten Wochen auch so... futtern ohne drauf zu achten wieviel. War schon Wahnsinn was ich in mich reingestopft hab. Musste jetzt auch wieder die Notbremse ziehen und schreibe im Moment auch wieder Kalorien auf. Bei mir ist die absolute Zahl die dabei rauskommt eigentlich gar nicht so wichtig, sondern einfach nur um mir selbst bewusst zu machen, was ich esse. Und das zeigt innerhalb einer Woche schon wieder Wirkung.


----------



## jan84 (25. Januar 2009)

Weihnachten gilt nur bedingt als Ausrede. 
Stagnation weils In dem Ernährungsprotokoll das selbe Problem wie das letzte mal gibt. Das ganze ist zu ungleichmäßig den einen Tag 3000, den nächsten Tag als "schlechtes Gewissen" nur um die 1000 etc. 2000+-2-300 am Tag, ohne Ausnahmen ohne Ausreden. 
"Sport"einheiten wie 30Minuten Ergo GA oder so würde ich nicht als Sport zählen, ist kaum bis garnicht abnehmtauglich. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@atlas + jan: Seit dem 10.12.08 herscht keine Stagnation. Total gesehen ja. Geht man jedoch ins Detail der Aufzeichnung, ist zu erkennen, dass man tiefstes Gewicht mit 104,5kg am 18.12.08 erreicht worden ist. Danach ging es bis Sylvester konstant nach oben, was sich mit Weihnachten, Sylvester und Geburtstagen erklärt, was natürlich keine Ausrede darstellen soll, sondern eine feststellung ist.
Jedenfalls sind in den drei Monaten, in denen ich jetzt diese Aufzeichnungen durchführe zwei Plataus zu erkennen (wenn mann den Mittelwert der normalen Gewichtsschwankung heranzieht). Das eine war nach den ersten 3-4kg die ich abgenommen habe und das zweite in den vergangenen zwei Wochen. Seit dieser Woche ist wieder ein absenken nach unten zu erkennen.

@jan84: Du hast natürlich damit Recht, dass 30min GA auf dem Ergometer Ausdauerspezifisch keine nennenswerte Erfolge bringen wird. Allerdings treten diese Einheiten wenn dann an meinen Regenerationstagen auf, die sonst sportfrei ausfallen und sollten eventuelle Auswüchse abfangen.
Mal davon abgesehen dass man seinen Kalorienverbrauch an dem Tag um ca. 400kcal nach oben getrieben hat.
Das zum Teil kcal-Schwankungen auftreten muss ich bestätigen. Das ich aber dann aus schlechtem Gewissen am nächsten Tag weniger esse ist eine fehlinterpretation deinerseits.
Meine aus Erfahrungen zusammengestellte Kalorienzufur zur Gewichtsreduktion liegt bei 1800kcal. Über die 8 Wochen durchschnittlich erreicht habe ich ca. 2200kcal. Du siehst, ich liege also in dem Bereich.
Und du musst zugeben, dass sich das in dem von mir zuletzt geposteten Bericht über die 4 Wochen wieder eingependelt hat. Die ersten zwei Wochen nach den Feiertagen waren halt hart. Da muss ich dir recht geben.

Grüße,
Alex

PS: Danke für die Kommentare. Es ist wirklich interessant zu sehen, wie andere meine Ernährung und meinen Sport beurteilen.
Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass durch diese Art der Aufzeichnung viel Potenzial zur Diskussion besteht, da er nicht Interpretationsfrei erstellt worden ist.

PSS: Ich geh jetzt erstmal ca. 3 Std. Rennrad fahren. Hier scheint die Sonne und es sind 4 Grad.
Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @atlas + jan: Seit dem 10.12.08 herscht keine Stagnation. Total gesehen ja. [...]
> 
> ...



Hi Alex, 

Interpretation spielt rein, keine Frage.

Bei dem Sportumfang und deiner "Vorgeschichte" brauchst du keine Regenerationstage. Maximal drauf achten, dass du nicht drei Tage hintereinander Kraftsachen machst, der ganze Ausdauerkram ist relativ unkritisch bei den Umfängen. Du machst relativ wenig Sport. 30min Ergo GA verbrauchen realistisch vermutlich auch nicht unbedingt 400kcal. 

Im Durchschnitt liegst du im richtigen Kalorienbereich, meine Erfahrungen zeigen aber, dass das ganze WESENTLICH besser funktioniert wenn das ganze wirklich durch konstante Zufuhr ohne große Schwankungen zustande kommt. Dann fällt dir das Gewichthalten beim erreichen des Zielgewichts auch viel einfacher. 

grüße
Jan

PS: Sollte es sich negativ lesen (gehe ich von aus), ist nicht persöhnlich gemeint, ist einfach meine Objektive Meinung zu der Sache.

PPS: "Ich geh jetzt erstmal ca. 3 Std. Rennrad fahren. Hier scheint die Sonne und es sind 4 Grad.
Bis später. " => GUT


----------



## Cityracer (25. Januar 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wofür schreibe ich eigentlich ganze Abhandlungen über Ernährung, wenn dann so'n Mist kommt?!



Zumindest ich fands gut 

Beispielhaft zu Deinem Artikel esse ich kein Obst, weil ich die Fruchtsäure nicht vertrage. Wodka ist mir manchmal lieber, als Wasser. Und bzgl. Cholesterien haben wir die selbe Meinung  



			
				Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Danke für die Kommentare. Es ist wirklich interessant zu sehen, wie andere meine Ernährung und meinen Sport beurteilen.
> Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass durch diese Art der Aufzeichnung viel Potenzial zur Diskussion besteht, da er nicht Interpretationsfrei erstellt worden ist.



Eben. Ich finde das eh zu wissenschaftlich. Fraglich auch, ob die Kalorienzufuhr und der Kalorienverbrauch wirklich immer so exakt zu ermitteln sind. +/- 250 Kalorien am Tag falsch berechnet sind 500; die Woche 3500, = 0,5 Kg Fett (rein theoretisch).

Am besten ermittelt man Gewichtszu- oder abnahme übrigens mit dem Maßband, nicht auf der Waage. 

Wenn Stagnation eintritt, würde ich nicht die Kalorienzufuhr senken, sondern versuchen, mehr Gas zu geben. Eine vernünftige und dauerhafte Abnahme passiver Masse bedeutet *viel* Geduld.

Also weitermachen!


P.S.: Fettzellen, die einmal da waren, gehen übrigens ohne Operation nicht mehr weg, werden nur kleiner. Deswegen nehmen solche Leute auch deutlich leichter zu (kenne ich von mir auch  ), als welche wo der Körper die Fettdepots erst komplett neu wieder anlegen müsste.


----------



## madonion (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,

habe gerade deine Excel-Sheets durchgeschaut - sehr gut gemacht!

@"Weihnachtsdisziplinlosessen" 

Stehe vor dem selben Problem (192cm bei aktuell 109kg) und will jetzt auch was ändern... werde mal den Thread durchforsten.


----------



## atlas (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo

@Rennmaus:Rein nach Zahlen gesehen ist es doch Stillstand.Wenn es umgekehrt gelaufen wäre würdest du das auch so sehen.

Dies soll jedoch nicht entmutigend wirken oder abwertend.
Ich habe auch in der Weihnachtszeit ernährungsmäßig "die Sau rausgelassen" und trotzdem max 1kg angefuttert,welches jedoch nach 10 Tagen wieder runter war.
Dein Trainingsumfang genügt als Diätunterstützung vollkommen ,auch was du ißt ist nicht falsch.Jedoch hättest du warscheinlich erheblich mehr Erfolg ,würdest du das was du konsumierst anders kombinieren.

Ich habe mich als Motivation schon mal bei meinen 4 Pflichtmarathons angemeldet,der Rest wird nach der jeweiligen Form endschieden.

Setz dir Ziele und zieh dein Ding durch.Und beim Kaffee-Kränzchen auf nem Geburtstag zum 3.Stück Kuchen NEIN zu sagen ist auch keine Kunst.



Also hau rein


Atlas


----------



## rboncube (25. Januar 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Also hau rein
> 
> Atlas



Nöö, machs nicht. Du willst doch abnehmen

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Januar 2009)

@atlas:
Ich bin mir sicher nach Abschluss dieser Woche endlich den Stillstand der vergangene Wochen durchbrochen zu haben.
Ach so. Bzgl. der Kombination der Mahlzeiten gebe ich dir teilweise Recht. Aber nur dahingehend, dass ich häufig nach der Arbeit schnell mal by the way Haferflocken mit Milch esse oder ähnliches, was direkt wieder mit zig Hundert kcal den Tag versaut.
Ansonsten komm ich mit meiner Ernährung so gut klar. Und der Stillstand ist wenn, eindeutig auf andere Dinge zurück zu führen.
Ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Ich melde mich morgen noch mal.

@madonion:
Dankeschön. Klar, häng dich einfach mit ran. Bei Fragen oder Tipps, schreibs einfach hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cc1 (26. Januar 2009)

@Renn Maus:

Mein Tipp: Mehr Sport! Wenn Du schon 30 mins auf dei Rolle gehst, kannst Du auch gleich 60 oder 90 min da oben bleiben! Die häufigen 30 min Einheiten sind Käse. Musst Dich ja trotzdem überwinden damit Du anfängst und so; dann nütz das gleich aus und zieh mind. ne Stunde durch (ausser beim Joggen, da mögen ja 30 mins ja mal ok sein. "Folgekosten" betr. Zeit (auf/abwärmen, duschen etc.) bleiben ja gleich. 
Probs beim Essplan wurden ja schon angesprochen, wäre jedoch alles kein Problem, wenn Du es schaffen würdest ein bisschen was mehr an Training einzubauen. Da kannst Du auch ruhig abwechseln. Geh mal Schwimmen. Oder ins Studio. Hauptsachen Du kommst auf 8h Sport die Woche. Wenn ich da drunter bleibe, muss ich extrem aufpassen beim Essen...


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Januar 2009)

@cc1: Grundsätzlich magst du Recht haben, aber ich hab von Mo-Fr echt Schwierigkeiten genug Zeit für den Sport frei zu halten. Aber so ne Stunde bis 1,5 werd ich wohl in der Zeit noch in Summe unterkriegen.
Ich hab halt auch ne riesen Menge anderer Aktivitäten und muss mich allein um die Haus- und Gartenarbeit kümmern.... Aber ich klag ja nicht..... 
Ich steh ja schon immer um 4.45 Uhr morgens auf und geh um 23.00 Uhr ins Bett.
Sobald die Zeitumstellung gelaufen ist, werde ich Mittwochs wieder jeden Abend biken gehen. Da kommen dann direkt 2,5-3,5 Std. zusammen.


----------



## cc1 (26. Januar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich steh ja schon immer um 4.45 Uhr morgens auf und geh um 23.00 Uhr ins Bett.
> Sobald die Zeitumstellung gelaufen ist, werde ich Mittwochs wieder jeden Abend biken gehen. Da kommen dann direkt 2,5-3,5 Std. zusammen.



Weniger schlafen darfst Du auch nicht, das wäre dann eher kontraproduktiv. Musst versuchen, sonst Zeit zu schinden. Ist aber natürlich einfacher gesagt als getan...

Wenn Du v.a. am WE Zeit hast, dann mach da möglichst lange GA Einheiten. Wenn Du dann unter der Woche kürzere Einheiten machst, sollten die, damit Du trotzdem ordentlich verbrennst, intensiver trainieren.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Januar 2009)

Cityracer schrieb:


> Wodka ist mir manchmal lieber, als Wasser.



   

Du weißt ja: mindestens zwei, besser drei Liter pro Tag!


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Januar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ach ja Gina, vielleicht fahren wir heuer im gleichen Team. Bin noch am überlegen.



Aber nicht im Handicap-Team, hoffe ich für Dich...


----------



## rboncube (26. Januar 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Aber nicht im Handicap-Team, hoffe ich für Dich...




Nöö, so weit ist´s noch nicht. Obwohl der Rücken in meinem Alter auch schon ganz schön zwickt.

LG Rene´


----------



## Renn Maus (28. Januar 2009)

Hi,
so, heute Morgen hatte ich wieder die 104,5kg, die bisher dem niedrigsten Gewicht entsprachen, was ich seit 4 Jahren hatte. 
Da ich somit die Völlerrei von Weihnachten wieder getilgt habe, gehts jetzt weiter berab mit dem Gewicht


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Januar 2009)

Und ich werde immer moppeliger!


----------



## pisskopp (28. Januar 2009)

ess halt mal weniger mistkram und jammer net soviel.
Bewegung ist auch gut!


----------



## Renn Maus (28. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (28. Januar 2009)

Bin seit drei Wochen wegen Muskelfaserriß out of order. Unglaublich, WIE wenig man plötzlich nur noch essen kann, wenn man nicht zunehmen will!
Vor allem, wenn man sich vorher so um die 15-20 Stunden pro Woche bewegt hat...


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Januar 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ess halt mal weniger mistkram und jammer net soviel.
> Bewegung ist auch gut!



Wen meinst Du?


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2009)

So,
wie ist der aktuelle Stand?

Grüße


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gibts im Moment gemischte Gefühle.
Einerseits hatte ich diese Woche das niedrigste Gewicht seit langem.
103,5kg. Leider bin ich durch 2 Tage Feiern (2 Geburtstage) wieder im Moment auf 105,5kg. Aber das bedeutet, dass sich das reale Gewicht so bei 104,5kg einpendelt, da ich immer so knapp 2kg Gewichtsschwankung habe.
Bei meinem Sport bin ich ein wenig eingeschränkt, da ich zur Zeit eine Verstimmung des Darms habe, deren Folgen jedem Bekannt sein sollten. Dadurch ist das Joggen praktisch nicht möglich, da mir durch die Erschütterung nach ca. 30min der Darm platzt.
Gestern ist leider das sporteln ausgefallen, da ich direkt von der Arbeit zum Geburtstag gefahren bin und erst um 12.00 nachts zu Hause war.

Heute werd ich mich zwischen zwei und drei Stunden aufs MTB schwingen. Je nachdem wie warm es nachher wird.
Morgen stehen dann wieder drei Stunden Rennradeln an.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2009)

Ich will spätestens morgen wieder aufs Bike. Oder auf Skikes. Egal was, ich brauche Bewegung! Bin zwar schlapp ohne Ende, aber das wird.  

Rennmaus, das klingt gut. Wir kontrollieren das!


----------



## b00m (31. Januar 2009)

Manchmal verstehe einer seinen Körper, ich war von Donnerstag bis heute auf einem Familientreffen, wie sowas aussieht wissen ja die meisten. Morgens, Mittags, Nachmittags, Abends, Nachts, Essen, Essen, Essen .... 3 Gänge, Kuchen, Kaffee usw usf. + gestern Abend dann noch der Höhepunkt in einer Bar wo dann auch noch einiges an Bier mit rein spielte. Kann mir jetzt mal einer erklären wieso ich trotzdem von Mittwoch auf Heute 2KG abgenommen habe? Genauer normal schwanke ich zwischen 91-93 momentan, vorhin waren es das erstemal glatte 90. Ich verstehe die welt nicht mehr, ich habe mich quasi 2 Tage nicht beweg auser von Tisch zu Tisch und Wirtshaus zu Wirtshaus. ^^


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Januar 2009)

Tja,
das kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Entweder dein Wasserhaushalt ist jetzt auf den Kopf gestellt oder das is die Gewichtsentwicklung, die sich vorher schon eingestellt hatte, oder du hattest Bierschiss.....


----------



## b00m (31. Januar 2009)

Hm , müsste man mir nur noch Bierschiss erklären. Hört sich ja witzig an *g*.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2009)

Ja, lass hören! Das klingt nach einer richtig guten Alternative zum üblichen Abnehmgeheimtipp Magen-Darm-Grippe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (31. Januar 2009)

Na bitte.
Den kennt ihr nicht? Noch nie an einem Abend mal nen paar Liter Bier getrunken und das tolle Erlebnis am nächsten Morgen gehabt?! 
Ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Liter???   Tschuldigung, da liege ich im Koma. Mindestens. Ich vertrage einen halben, dann reicht's aber auch...


----------



## Renn Maus (31. Januar 2009)

Naja, von irgendwas sind die 113,5 ja gekommen. 
Bierschiss hilft halt nur kurzfristig


----------



## Thomas Wolf (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich kannte das bisher immer nur als "Sprühstuhl".Aber man lernt ja immer noch dazu 

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2009)

Iiiiiihhhh!!!


----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2009)

Thomas Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kannte das bisher immer nur als "Sprühstuhl".Aber man lernt ja immer noch dazu
> 
> Gruß,Thomas



mir ist da eher die internationale Variante des spray-chairs  geläufig .

grüße
j


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (1. Februar 2009)

Witzige Sache oder auch nicht:

Tatsächlich muss ich mir in Österreich was eingefangen haben, gestern Abend pünktlich um 10 ging es los. Meine Nacht sah dann ungefähr so aus: Oben raus, Unten raus, Oben r..., ... Details möchte ich Euch jedoch lieber ersparen. *g*

Naja trotzalledem war meine Nacht beschissen, bin grade aufgestanden, mein Kreislauf ist am Ende, mir wurde vom Gang nach vorne schon schwindelig, auf die Wage hab ichs noch geschafft. 89KG, eine Familienfeier wie eine Mästorgie und man nimmt 3-4 KG ab, das muss mir erstmal einer nachmachen. Naja wie lange das Ganze hält ist noch fraglich, Essen kann ich immer noch nicht, aber die Cola behalte ich jetzt schonmal intus.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2009)

Oje...  

Schwarzer Tee oder Cola und Salzstangerl helfen durch die akute Phase. Kartoffeln sind auch gut und bringen Energie. Iss sie ruhige auch kalt, sobald Du wieder Hunger hast. Lass ein paar Tage Gemüse und Obst weg (Fructose). Naja, eine halbe Banane kannst Du probieren. Vermeide auch Milchprodukte (Lactose). Beides belastet den Dünndarm unnötig bzw. benötigt Enzyme, die Du derzeit nicht ausreichend produzieren kannst. Trink viel Wasser, damit Du nicht dehydrierst! Das ist wirklich nicht ungefährlich und kann bei Durchfällen für große Schlappheit sorgen, die unnötig ist. Ein bisschen Salz ins Wasser oder von der Hand lecken ist auch wichtig.

Glaub mir, in Sachen Dünndarm kenne ich mich aus...  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## b00m (1. Februar 2009)

So habe gerade ein paar Nudeln und wenig Souce hinter mir, denke das geht klar und bis jetzt ist es drinne. *g*


----------



## Zorro123 (3. Februar 2009)

Liebe leute,

habe mir jetzt das alles durchgelesen (wirklich) und sitze nun kopfschüttelnd mit rotgeränderten Augen vor dem PC. Ihr habt nun wirklich jeden winkel und aspekt von ernährung, trainingsumfang und intensität und weiss der kuckuck was über mehr als 5 jahre lang breitgeschrieben und -geklopft. Ich wüsste jetzt wirklich nicht mehr, was an dieser stelle an neuen erkenntnissen hinzukommen sollte. 

Schlage vor einen Index und ein inhaltsverzeichnis zu erstellen für die bessere navigation.  

aber essen nach zahlen auf die dauer.... neee danke.

ich bin schlappe 50 und bike erst seit drei jahren und habe sicherlich auch das eine oder andere pfund zuviel auf den rippen.
aber für einen alpen-x hats schon gereicht und es werden noch andere folgen.

also abnehmen zum selbstzweck und um nur irgendwelchen idealen nachzujagen (oder vergangenen leistungssportzeiten?) halte ich für falsch.#

werde never auf mein schnitzel und mein weissbier verzichten (ist für mich einfach "wohlfühlen"). 

Hafergrütze mit verdünnter magermilch, igitt

vielleicht liegt dein und mein "wohlfühlgewicht" einfach oberhalb der gesellschafts- und fitnessnorm?

ich wiege bei 175 zur zeit 83 kg.

gruß reinhold
--------------------------------
haltet den vorbau steif


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Reinhold, 

Dir werden hier im Forum noch viele "Ernährungsprofis" begegnen, dieser Thread hier dürfte noch harmlos sein...  

Ich persönlich esse, was mir schmeckt und gut tut. Letzteres ist in meinem Fall ein Problem, aber das soll und kann nicht als Maßstab gelten. De facto aber ist es doch so: Man sollte nicht mehr Energie reinstecken, als man rausholen will. Ernährungsbilanz nennt sich das dann. Von mir aus soll jeder futtern, was er will - ich schaue dabei auch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken zu.

Übrigens trifft man in den Bergen so manchen Rettungsring - so what?! 

Grüße in den Schwarzwald! 

Gina


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Februar 2009)

@Zorro123:
Schön, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast alles zu lesen.... 

Ich empfinde den Thread schon seit langem nicht mehr als Nachschlagewerk für wirklich sinnvolle Ernährungsweisen. Ich habe viele Tipps bekommen, einiges ausprobiert und weniges wirklich gut umgesetzt.
Aber ich freue mich über jeden Beitrag der dazu kommt und zeigt, dass das Thema für viele Aktuell ist. Ich freue mich für dich, dass du mit deinem Körper zufrieden bist. So sollte es sein.

Zu mir kann ich nur sagen, dass ich vor einigen Jahren CC-Lizenz Rennen gefahren bin, demnach Top Fit und schlank war und damals das beste Körpergefühl meines Lebens hatte. Daher will ich da wieder hin.

@Bergradlerin: 
Danke für die vielen Tipps vom WE. Ich werde dich auf dem laufenden halten, was ich heraus bekomme.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Februar 2009)




----------



## Schluckspecht (3. Februar 2009)

ich hätte mal so nebenbei eine frage zur messung des körperfetts.
war neulich mal bei einer leistungsdiagnostik und da wurde mein körperfett mit sei einem mess(zirkel)dings an sieben stellen (hautfalten) gemessen und dann daraus berechnet.
wenn ich mich daheim auf meine waage stelle, kommt da bei der körperfettmessung ganz was anderes raus (fast das doppelte)

was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Renn Maus (4. Februar 2009)

Die Körperfaltenmessung.
Diese fettwagen sind der letzte Scheiß. Sie messen lediglich den Körperwiederstand, der aber von zig Faktoren beeinflusst wird.
Z.B. Wassereinlagerungen, Muskelmasse, usw...
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Februar 2009)

Meine Körperfettwaage ist superzuverlässig, wie ich unlängst getestet habe: Sie zeigte morgens 10, mittags 39 und abends 17 Prozent. Passt. Das Körperfett ändert sich schon mal innerhalb eines Tages gravierend!    



P.S.: Nur der Tatsache, dass bei 39% Fett bei meiner Waage gerade mal knapp 20% Wasser übrig blieben, fand ich echt beunruhigend. Wann kann ich mit Tod durch Dehydrierung rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zorro123 (4. Februar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @Zorro123:
> Schön, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast alles zu lesen....
> 
> Ich empfinde den Thread schon seit langem nicht mehr als Nachschlagewerk für wirklich sinnvolle Ernährungsweisen. Ich habe viele Tipps bekommen, einiges ausprobiert und weniges wirklich gut umgesetzt.
> ...


 
Hallo Alex,

natürlich könnte ich noch 5 kilos weniger vertragen, aber es kommt für mich drauf an, wie mühsam der weg ist da hin zu kommen. bzw. wie hoch der aufwand und einsatz dafür ist. das gehört für mich alles zum wohlfühlen dazu!

ferner habe ich dich schon so verstanden, dass du in früherer zeit ein leistungssportler warst, also du dich schon mal in der ernährungs-balance befunden hast.
somit ist mein schluss, dass eigentlich die verhaltensweisen dahin zu kommen und den zustand dann aufrecht zu erhalten, dir bekannt sein sollten.

bei deinen schon länger veröffentlichten trainingsplänen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese dir in deiner "guten zeit" ausgereicht hätten, bzw. du da wesentlich mehr investiert hast, wahrscheinlich ein mehrfaches. fehlt dir dazu mittlerweile die zeit?

also ist doch meiner meinung nach ginas gleichung richtig und es ist ein ganz einfacher dreisatz! und wenn dir dazu die zeit fehlt, dann musst du wirklich deine nahrungsaufnahme auf ein dir erträgliches mass einschränken.

kann dir sicherlich mit diesen platten weisheiten nicht weiterhelfen, habe dich aber auch so verstanden, dass du eh weisst, wo der hase langeht und nur zur eigenmotivation hier öffentlich berichtest.

also: halt die ohren steiff und die kalorien unten 

grüßle aus dem schwarzwald

reinhold

@gina
war auf deiner hp. habe hochachtung vor dir und wünsche dir alles gute. vielleicht komme ich im august nach totdnauberg und feuer dich an .

gruß reinhold


----------



## Schluckspecht (4. Februar 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Die Körperfaltenmessung.
> Diese fettwagen sind der letzte Scheiß. Sie messen lediglich den Körperwiederstand, der aber von zig Faktoren beeinflusst wird.
> Z.B. Wassereinlagerungen, Muskelmasse, usw...
> Grüße,
> Alex



danke für die antwort, die gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2009)

nach gefühlten 5 stunden hab ich nun das thema zum großteil durchgelesen! und ich muss sagen, es hat mich (hoffentlich nachhaltig) motiviert auch wieder abzuspecken. bei mir ist es nicht jetzt nicht sooo schlimm mit knapp 82kg(geschätzt) bei 183cm aber von meinem wunschgewicht von um die 70(was ich auch schonmal hatte nachdem ich auch schonmal 85 wog) doch weit entfernt  es ist schön zu hören dass man doch nicht der einzige ist der sich mit den problemen rumschlägt  
und mit meiner momentanen motivation werd ich gleich erstmal ne waage kaufen um das elend in zahlen zu sehen... ich hoffe meine schätzung liegt net zu weit daneben!
die reste aus der schnuckerschublade sind schon (so verschwenderisch es auch ist) entsorgt worden... nun da bin ich mal gespannt wie mein durchhaltevermögen sein wird... mit mehr radeln und weniger ungesundem kram sollte es schon hinhaun! *einred* 
nun denn! auf gehts.... drückt mir die daumen


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem konkreten Ziel? 

(wobei ich mich schon frage, ob 70 Kilo bei Deiner Größe nicht zu wenig sind?! Oder bist Du tendenziell der Typ "Bergfloh"?)


----------



## tombrider (4. Februar 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> nach gefühlten 5 stunden hab ich nun das thema zum großteil durchgelesen! und ich muss sagen, es hat mich (hoffentlich nachhaltig) motiviert auch wieder abzuspecken. bei mir ist es nicht jetzt nicht sooo schlimm mit knapp 82kg(geschätzt) bei 183cm aber von meinem wunschgewicht von um die 70(was ich auch schonmal hatte nachdem ich auch schonmal 85 wog) doch weit entfernt  es ist schön zu hören dass man doch nicht der einzige ist der sich mit den problemen rumschlägt
> und mit meiner momentanen motivation werd ich gleich erstmal ne waage kaufen um das elend in zahlen zu sehen... ich hoffe meine schätzung liegt net zu weit daneben!
> die reste aus der schnuckerschublade sind schon (so verschwenderisch es auch ist) entsorgt worden... nun da bin ich mal gespannt wie mein durchhaltevermögen sein wird... mit mehr radeln und weniger ungesundem kram sollte es schon hinhaun! *einred*
> nun denn! auf gehts.... drückt mir die daumen



Die Waage ist etwas trügerisch, weil Du, wenn Du vermehrt Sport machst, an Muskeln zulegst, während das Fett abnimmt. Macht sich eher am Hosenbund und im Spiegel als auf der Waage bemerkbar! Körperfettwaagen sind da etwas besser, aber letztendlich ist Dein Wohlbefinden das Maß der Dinge, nicht irgendwelche Zahlen.
Zweite, wichtige Sache: Sich selbst und das Bike wetterfest ausrüsten! Anständige Reifen, gute Schutzbleche (egal wie besch... das aussieht!), und für sich selbst gute Kleidung sind sehr motivationsfördernd. Es ist erstaunlich, wie viel Spaß es machen kann, mit ein Paar Swampthing die miesesten Schlammtrails neu zu er-Fahren!

Dann gilt: Nicht nur eingefahrene Wege fahren und sich selbst an alten Bestzeiten messen, das ist arg demotivierend! Lieber neue, andere Strecken und sich selbst dabei neu entdecken!
Und wenns pißt wie Sau: Rauf aufs Rad und unter den nächsten Carport oder die nächste Brücke und mal anständig an der Fahrtechnik feilen: Bremsen, daß das Hinterrad abhebt, auf der Stelle stehenbleiben/Hüpfen, Wenden auf engstem Raum. 
Kostet mehr Kraft und Konzentration als man denkt, fordert viele "neue" Muskeln. Und bringt sehr sehr viel für die Saison!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2009)

ui das waren ja schnelle reaktionen 
die sache ist die, eigentlich war ich immer relativ viel gefahren, letztes jahr bestimmt so knappe 4000km, was für mich schon nicht wenig ist. auch sogar 5 marathons halt so just4fun mitgefahren und meine kondition wurde eigentlich auch immer besser.
 dann kamen aber aus heiterem himmel schmerzen im linken knie  und das schon ab 5km radeln... so konnte ich ab mitte august das radeln knicken. wegen klausuren und anderen kram hab ich mich auch net drum gekümmert zum arzt zu gehen und so ist das mitm mtb eingeschlafen. 
dazu kommt dann noch, dass ich ab november (und jetzt immernoch) im ausland bin für 5 monate, genauer gesagt in göteborg. ich hab das radl sogar mitgenommen aber das knie tat immernoch weh, sodass ich nichtmal lächerliche 100km zusammen addiert in den letzten 5 monate gefahren bin. halt immer nur selten mini runden!
nun, so bin ich dann quasi "aufgegangen" und hab jetzt geschätzte 8kg zugenommen  kein radeln + schlechtes essen hinterläßt halt spuren
die ganze ausrüstung im winter zu fahren habe ich sogar, von fußheizung über skimaske bis hin zum lupinchen, es ist ne schande dass es kaum genutzt wurde dieses jahr! 
vor einer woche dann musste ich einfach raus und fahren und habs dann zwei mal innerhalb einer woche gemacht, und siehe da, so kurios und spontan wie die schmerzen gekommen waren, waren sie beim zweiten mal radeln wieder weg ?!?! ne tour von 30km ohne schmerzen... ich sag nie mehr was gegen spontanheilung 
somit steht jetzt hoffentlich nix mehr im wege um langsam wieder kondition aufzubauen und dem knie ne eingewöhnungsphase zu gönnen.
mein ziel ist zum einen natürlich abzunehmen so bis auf 72 und zum anderen bis zum marathon in wetter ende juni fit zu sein. ich denke, innerhalb der besseren hälfte ins ziel zu trudeln ist nicht zu hochgesteckt für 5 monate zeit, vorrausgesetzt ich mach auch genug dafür 
hier gibts ja quasi ausschließlich unbekanntes terrain für mich, so dass der spaß faktor aufjedenfall hoch ist und es an der abwechslung garantiert nicht scheitern wird! zum glück hab ich hier keinen vergleich wie gut ich sonst irgendwo hoch gekommen wäre...
zum thema waage, man sollte nicht auf den zahlen beharren, aber als anhaltspunkt ist sie ne super sache denk ich 
so ich hoffe ich hab net all zu wirr durcheinander geschrieben !
also dann, T-143 !
gruß andi

meine nächste tour wird morgen sein, wenn endlich der muskelkater vom badminton weg ist  nachts im schnee im wald, das wird spitze


----------



## b00m (4. Februar 2009)

Also bei gutem Training empfinde ich 78-80 KG für 1,83 aber relativ "gesund". Sind 70-72 KGs nicht schon etwas zu wenig? Da hast du ja dann keine Muskeln oder bist schlaper dünn oder sehe ich das falsch?  Also mein Ziel sind mit 1,82 so ca.. 78-80 KG, ich war vor langer langer Zeit auch mal auf 72 und empfande das schon als sehr dünn und net mehr "normal".  Aber was ist heute schon noch normal?


----------



## Renn Maus (4. Februar 2009)

@andi:
Ich drück dir die Daumen. Halt uns auf dem laufenden.
Und das wichtigste is:
Sport, Sport, Sport


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Februar 2009)

also ich finde 72 nicht zu dünn  ich seh ja tag für tag das elend (NOCH) vor mir her schleppen hehe, und wenn man sich das so wegdenkt sind das so 72   klar, dicke muckis annen armen und sonst wo is da nicht inklusive, aber erstmal setz ich priotität auf die wampe 
ich halt euch auf dem laufendem allein damit ich genug motivation habe durchzuhalten und nicht als einknicker dastehe 
Aktuell: Routenpunkte für morgen ins navi schon übertragen und rad + klamotten startbereit 
tschaka wir schaffen das ! (ich red mal für alle die mitabspecken wollen  )
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Februar 2009)

Öffentlichkeit schafft Druck... äh... Motivation!  
Glaub mir, _ich_ kenne das...


----------



## Gepard (10. Februar 2009)

Ich fand auch trotz Unterschichten-Anhauch diese Sendung "the biggest loser" ganz nett


----------



## Weasel_ (10. Februar 2009)

Unterschichten-Anhauch ist gut - sowas in die Richtung habe ich mir auch gedacht 

Ihr müsst euch mal die amerikanische Originalversion anschauen - das ist viel spaßiger. Da werden die richtig gequält.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist nun wirklich...  :kotz:


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Februar 2009)

nun, kleiner zwischenstand. ne waage hab ich leider net bekommen  25 euro für die billigste war mir zu happig, dafür dass sie in 8 wochen überflüssig irgendwo rumsteht!
aaaaber ich halte brav durch und reiß mich zusammen  weniger/anders mampfen und mehr sport! also ich red mir jedenfalls schon ein dass es weniger geworden ist  nur schade dass ich es in zahlen nicht festhalten kann, aber nun gut, muss man mmt leben!
gruß


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Februar 2009)

Schau doch mal in einer Apotheke vorbei! Die haben geeichte Waagen und es kostet nicht mal was...  

(Weiß ich, weil meine Freundin eine hat - ein Apotheke. Und eine Waage...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (11. Februar 2009)

Also diese Art von Show schaue ich aus Prinzip nicht.
Das ist so ziehmlich das niveuloseste Format, dass es im Fehrnsehen gibt.
Also alles so richtung Bauer such Frau, Abnehmzeug, DSDS, usw.... 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> nun, kleiner zwischenstand. ne waage hab ich leider net bekommen  25 euro für die billigste war mir zu happig, dafür dass sie in 8 wochen überflüssig irgendwo rumsteht!
> aaaaber ich halte brav durch und reiß mich zusammen  weniger/anders mampfen und mehr sport! also ich red mir jedenfalls schon ein dass es weniger geworden ist  nur schade dass ich es in zahlen nicht festhalten kann, aber nun gut, muss man mmt leben!
> gruß



Nimmst halt ein Maßband und misst die Problemzonen bzw. die "Röllchendicke"


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen:

@andibonn: Na wie läufts bei dir? Ich hoffe das Wetter hält dich nicht vom Trainieren ab.

@all: Es gibt heute wieder einen Zusammenfassung der letzten vier Wochen. Akuell befinde ich mich bei 103,0kg. 
Meine Fitness ist weiter fabelhaft. Diese Woche hatte ich leider sehr wenig Zeit.
In den letzten drei Wochen hatte ich Margen-Darm Probleme, die mich am Joggen gehindert haben. Heute bin ich das erste mal wieder eine kleine Runde (35min, mehr hab ich mich nicht getraut) gelaufen. Die war aber kein Problem. Fürs Biken fehlte mir heute, bei dem Wetter die Motivation.
Gewichtsmäßig gehts jedenfalls weiter runter. Ich konnte mein Trainingspensum hochschrauben.
Da ich mein Ziel (98kg am 01.03.09) nicht einhalten kann, möchte ich diese nun zu meinem Geburtstag am 26.03. erreicht haben. Danach gehts weiter Richtung 90kg.

Was mir noch auf dem Herzen liegt: Teilweise habe ich kritische Stimmen über diesen Thread gelesen.
Dabei geht es doch in diesem und im "Der Speck muss weg" Thread um genau das selbe. Wir wollen unsere Pfunde loswerden und unterstützen uns hier gegenseitig. Wie der Thread nun heist und wer sich wo herumtreibt ist da vollkommen unrelevant..
Das einzig entscheidende ist unser Wille UND die Kraft dies durchzuziehen und unser Ziel nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Februar 2009)

hejhej!
also bei mir läufts sagen wir ganz ok! leider bin ich bissel krank momentan und kann net fahren  da achte ich mal auf die ernährung und prompt werd ich krank... hmpf. aber jetzt wo ich schon kein sport machen kann achte ich immernoch brav auf das was ich esse  süßes ist seit meinem abnehm-start tabu gewesen uns habs auch bisher durchgehalten ! nur mit sport würds halt was schneller gehen   aber ich denke ich bin auf einem guten weg  
und die 5kg bei dir innerhalb von 4 wochen sollten auch drin sein  tschaka
gruß


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Februar 2009)

Tja... Mich hatte letzten Donnerstag der Noro-Virus niedergestreckt - normalerweise nicht so gut bei meiner Gesamtverfassung, aber ich hab's gut weggesteckt. Gestern saß ich schon wieder auf dem Bike (natürlich dem Singlespeed!) und war eine halbe Stunde Tiefschneesurfen mit meinem Hund.


----------



## Altglienicker (16. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Februar 2009)

Du hast ja sooo recht!  

Aber wenn mir das gelingt:



Altglienicker schrieb:


> Wenn Du nach 30 Jahren mehr oder weniger Sportabstinenz die Treppe hochsprintest und die ganzen jungen Rolltreppenfahrer überholst, ohne oben aus der Puste zu sein, dann hat der Tag doch schon mal gut begonnen.



bin ich nicht nur der Star im Altenpflegeheim, sondern vermutlich dort Fitnesstrainerin!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Februar 2009)

mir ist schon bewußt dass ich ein leben lang nicht auf süßes verzichten kann/werde/will. aber um ein besseres defizit zu erreichen ist es ja nen guter ansatz bei den "unnötigsten" kalorien als erstes abzuknapsen  und das sind nunmal hier nen kakao und dort nen muffin etc... nen tee, wasser oder kaffe tuts für mich dann eigentlich auch  (dann natürlich ohne zucker und/oder milch) und bei süßen getränken wie es hier in der mensa am automaten gibt mach ich immer 90% wasser und dann nen schuss cola oder sowas... zuhause gibts sowas erst gar net  und ich machs ehrlich gesagt lieber etwas radikaler und seh relativ kurzfristig was, anstatt jeden tag mit nem 10kcal defizit vor sich hin zu dümpeln  auch mit der gefahr hin dass die langfristigkeit drunter leidet  
also dann ran an den speck 
gruß


----------



## Altglienicker (16. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## b00m (16. Februar 2009)

Hm naja, ich trinke auch viel reines Wasser, trotzdem finde ich gibt es auch noch andere gute, "leckere" alternativen. ^^

Ich z.B. trinke zu 80% eine Mischung aus Mineralwasser und ColaZero. ColaZero ist mir persönlich nämlich zu Süß durch den Süßstoff und mit nem 50/50 Mineralwasser-Mix hat sich das für mich als perfekte Alternative ergeben. Ich muss auf nichts verzichten, der Mix ist 0,0 klebrig, sehr erfrischend und Kalorien arm.

PS: Achja und nochmal zu dieser Verzichts-Geschichte: Wer sagt das ein Leben ohne bzw. mit kaum Süßigkieten nicht möglich ist?? Wäre mir neu das der Körper Schokolade und diesen ganzen Mist braucht. Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. im März aufgehört Schokolade und solche Dinge zu essen. Das höchste der Gefühle war für mich seit dem alle 1-2 Wochen mal ein Kaffee mit nem Schuss Schokosouce. Wenn ich unter der Woche lust auf was Süßes habe esse ich ne Kiwi oder eine Mandarine + etwas Magerquark, komme nun seit fast nem Jahr damit klar und mein Körper hat sich auch schon relativ gut drann gewöhnt, das verbesserte Hautbild + die einigen KGs die ich dadurch abgenommen habe mal ganz zu schweigen. Hinzu kommt mein Geschmackssinn der sich im Laufe der Zeit auch sehr sensibilisiert hat was ich auch als positiv sehe denn daher schmeckt einem das ganze gesunde Obst doch erst wieder viel besser als wenn man seinem Mund immer irgend etwas mit Schokolade vorspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weasel_ (16. Februar 2009)

Naja man muss es ja nicht total verteufeln. Man kann auch immer noch Cola trinken und trotzdem abnehmen. Nur darf mans halt nicht mehr literweise trinken. Frei nach dem Grundsatz "es gibt keine Verbote".

Das ganze hat auch den Vorteil dass man seine Cola dann auch wieder genießen kann, weils was besonderes ist und nicht mehr nur so nebenbei weggeschluckt wird.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre sooo happy, wenn ich Obst essen dürfte/könnte!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. Februar 2009)

ja das mit der cola seh ich ja ganz genauso, zuhause bei meinen eltern gabs das nie, nur zu geburtstagen  das selbe mit nutella und so hehe
ich trink auch gerne und viel wasser und mit kohlensäure isses umso erfrischender. aber wie weasel schon meinte, man sollte es net verteufeln und mal ne cola sollte drin sein... z.b. gibt es nix besseres nach ner durchzechten nacht morgens mit sooo nem schädel nen glas cola auf ex zu trinken 
die diskussion alkohol bis zum dicken schädel zu trinken lassen wir mal aussen vor  nur soviel, ist wie cola unnötig aber muss auch mal sein  
naja und "Schokolade und diesen ganzen Mist" find ich was radikal.... schokolade ist ja jetzt net die ausgeburt des teufels. wie wohl immer im leben ist der goldene mittelweg die beste lösung  so und mit dieser weisheit gehts in bettle
gruß

ach da seh ich gerade, Altglienicker du bist ja aus berlin  hab gestern noch bei ryainair flüge für 1cent abgestaubt, damit ich die hauptstadt unseres landes auch ma sehe  ne couch frei zwischen 28. - 30.4 ?


----------



## Renn Maus (17. Februar 2009)

Nicht vergesswen werden darf, das die permanent erhöte Kalorienzufur bei nicht ausreichendem Verbrauch zu einer Gewichtsproblematik führt. Feste, und co. machen nicht dick.....


----------



## jan84 (17. Februar 2009)

Das hängt von der Anzahl der Feste ab .


----------



## Renn Maus (17. Februar 2009)

Man muss Feste feiern, wie sie fallen. 

Ich denke es ist klar, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Februar 2009)

Gegen den Schädel in der Früh nach einer durchzechten Nacht hilft jede Form von Zucker, muss nicht unbedint Cola sein. Auch Traubenzucker hilft schnell. Irgendwas, was schnell ins Blut geht! ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Februar 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Irgendwas, was schnell ins Blut geht!



Wodka!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Februar 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wodka!



Gute Idee! Musst nur genug Zucker reintun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weasel_ (25. Februar 2009)

Oder Ahoibrause... oder wick-blau-bonbons drin auflösen (das hilft gut gegen Erkältung )


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. März 2009)

Wie sieht's denn eigentlich aus bei Euch? Kommt Ihr in die Pötte?  

Ich hänge bei jedem Sonnenstrahl auf dem Rad, gestern zwei Stunden, am Sonntag anderthalb - der Virus ist schon wieder voll ausgebrochen! Obwohl... Heute Schneeregen!


----------



## b00m (5. März 2009)

Am Wochenende war ich Samstag und gestern war ich auch 2 Stunden. Ansonsten 4 mal die Woche Studio im schnitt. Würd also ausm Bauch raus sagen: Läuft. ^^


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. März 2009)

ja bei mir läufts so lala  ist ok könnte aber mehr sein! mehr als 2-3 mal die woche radln hab ich bisher noch net auf die beine gestellt  aber  naja das wird schon noch besser wenn ich wieder mehr zeit habe und das wetter mehr einläd.... aber hier zwei schöne pics von meiner tour gestern  göteborg at night ! (ich hoffe die bilder nehmen net zu viel platz weg  )











bei so bildern kann man ja nur motiviert sein 

gruß andi


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. März 2009)




----------



## Renn Maus (5. März 2009)

@Bergradlerin: Ich hoffe dir gehts bald wieder etwas besser...

@AndiBonn: Geile Bilder!!!

@all: Mein Gewicht liegt aktuell bei 102kg. Sportmäßig gehts grad wieder rund, nachdem ich meine Erkältung durchschritten hatte.
Ich hab nen bissl Probs mit meiner Ernährung. Ich tendiere zur Zeit dazu wieder mehr KH zu essen, wo ich sie eigentlich weg lassen sollte (zwischendrin naschen und so.....
Abends hab ich zu viele kcal. Naja, muss mir halt mal wieder in den Arsch treten, um den Rhytmuss nicht zu verlieren.
Morgen fang ich an wieder bewusster meine Zwischenmahlzeiten zu gestalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (6. März 2009)

Ich "experimentiere" jetzt mit Proteindrinks, weil ich da klare Defizite habe. Nach dem Training bzw. abends, wenn der kleine Hunger kommt... Macht pappsatt und schmeckt lecker. Und ist auch dank Aminosäuren etc auch noch gesund. Bei mir ist halt das Problem, ob ich das Zeug auch vertrage - sieht aber gut aus. Proteinriegel haben sich als nicht geeignet herausgestellt.  

Kohlehydrate sind schwierig für mich, es sollten eigentlich mehr sein, wenn ich radle. So haue ich mir halt abends eine Tüte Chips rein, weil ich nur die vertrage und damit genug Brennstoff abkriege. Zunehmen tu' ich damit zwar nicht, gesund aber ist es auch nicht. Zu fett sowieso. Aber mit Dinkelnudeln und Knäckebrot allein kommt man nun mal nicht durchs Leben...


----------



## x-rossi (9. März 2009)

1


----------



## bikerfreak (14. April 2009)

Und hast du es geschafft die 3 Stellen auf 2 zu senken?


----------



## Renn Maus (14. April 2009)

Hi,
im Moment liege ich bei 101,5, da ich seit dem Eintrag hier anfang März jedes WE sehr gute Möglichkeiten bekam um zu feiern/völlern, die ich als Vorwand für zu viel Essen genommen habe.
Die 100kg sind als festes Ziel für Ende diesen Monats eingeplant. 

Im Moment liegt mein sportliches Pensum bei ca. 10 Std. pro Woche.
Ausserdem habe ich gerade mit Krafttraining bei Kieser angefangen, welches die Muskuläre Disbalance durchs Radfahren ausgleichen soll.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (14. April 2009)

Guten Morgen David  

Sollen wir morgen biken?
Es soll noch mal 25° werden


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. April 2009)

Ich habe mich schon gefragt, wo Ihr seid... Biken, hoffe ich!  
Hey, das Wetter ist genial (bei uns heute etwas kühler und bewölkter, aber irgendwann muss man sich ja auch mal erholen, gell?  ), also raus in die Natur! Und dann purzeln die Kilos von ganz allein. Bei mir im Moment "dank" Cortison zwar nicht, aber das ist okay. Hauptsache fit.

Ich wünsch' Euch was!

Gina


----------



## aloop (13. Juni 2009)

Na Rennmaus wie ist der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## Renn Maus (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

bei mir läufts eigentlich ganz gut. Ich stehe jetzt genau bei 99. 
Morgen warscheinlich bissl mehr, da Montag immer der schwerste tag der Woche ist, aber ich habe wie gesagt, mehrfach die 100 unterschritten. So auch heute mit den 99kg.
Hab mich noch nicht gemeldet, da ich im Neben-Thread ankündigte mich erst bei 98kg wieder zu melden, aber ich wollte deine Antwort nicht unbeantwortet lassen.
Ich mache ja mitlerweile auch Krafttraining im Fitnessstudio. Mit dem Oberschenkelbeuger schaffe ich 250 Pfund, dem Strecker 280 Pund und an der Waagerechten Beinpresse drücke ich im Einsatztrainging 500 Pfund. Mehr gibt die Maschiene leider nicht her. 
Ausdauermäßig habe ich subjektiv leichte Fortschritte gemacht. Kann das leider jedoch nicht objektiv beurteilen da eine Leistungsdiagnostik fehlt.

Jedenfalls bin ich (leider etwas zu langsam für meinen Geschmack) weiter am Gewicht verlieren und am Kraft/Leistung aufbauen.
Aber wichtig ist für mich, dass es weiter geht und ich weiterhin so viel Spaß am Training hab, wie jetzt.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## pongi (15. Juni 2009)

Mit welcher Methode bist du denn nun unterwegs was den Gewichtsverlust angeht?


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Juni 2009)

FDH und mehr Bewegung. 

Ich weiß mitlerweile dass ich bei einer Kalorienzufur zwischen 1.800 und 2.400kcal vernünftig abnehme, ohne mich matt zu fühlen und ohne dramatische Leistungseinbußen beim Sport.
Diese kcal-Angabe bezieht sich dabei auf ein wöchentliches Sportpensum von ca. 6-10 Stunden, je nach Zeit.
Bis 3.000kcal nehme ich nicht zu.

Herausbekommen habe ich das durch eine nun seit Oktober andauernde, nahezu lückenlose Dokumentation meiner Ernährung und meiner Gewichtsentwicklung.

Was ich nach mehreren Anläufen festgestellt habe sind zwei ganz wichtige Faktoren die zumindest bei mir unbedingt gegeben sein müssen, damit es funktioniert:

- Ein ausgeglichener Lebensablauf (Arbeit, familieres Umfeld)
- Spaß am ausgeübten Sport.

Ist einer von den zwei Punkten nicht gegeben, dann gehts nach hinten los.
Bei mir ist mitlerweile zum Glück beides gegeben! 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2009)

sooo, irgendwann vor ewigkeiten hab ich hier mal angegeben abnehmen zu wollen  nen paar tage liefs gut aber dann wochen lang nicht drauf geachtet und somit beim gewicht geblieben... jetzt vor knapp 4 wochen hat mich dann aber doch der ehrgeiz gepackt! schön drauf geachtet und dann liefs auch! auch wenn einige es wohl als luxusproblem ansehen  aber bin jetzt von 77,5 auf 71,5. Mein Ziel ist/war die 70,0, also in 2 wochen oder so sollte es dann drin sein  Auch wenn es vllt. zum teil psychosomatisch ist, aber im vergleich zu den leuten mit denen ich schon ewig radel, machen sich die 6kg berg auf schon bemerkbar! In kombination dazu dass ich ja regelmäßig noch trainiere  die fitness hat also keineswegs gelitten durchs abnehmen  im gegenteil!
Und als ausgleichssport hab ich klettern angefangen was riesen spaß macht und endlich mal den oberkörper stärkt und ihn nicht so verkümmern läßt wie das radeln 

geschafft habe ich es durch regelmäßigen sport, aber der war ja vorher auch schon, und aufs essen geachtet... also nach ner 3 stunden radtour nicht ne fette portion nudeln wie sonst, sondern ne portion quark mit ner banane drin  gehungert habe ich nicht, aber richtig satt essen gabs auch net...

so, also an alle die gerade nen motivationsloch haben, ihr packt dat 

grüße


----------



## Renn Maus (8. August 2009)

Hi,

ja bei mir läufts auch sehr zufriedenstellend.
Ich bin heute von meinem Balaton-Urlaub zurück gekehrt. War dort jeden Tag laufen und hatte als Urlaubshiglight einen 5km Schwimmwettkampf quer durch den Balaton, über 5,2km.
Habs als Schwimmhasser und ungeübter Schwimmer auch geschafft.

Ich pendele jetzt bei der Hosengröße zwischen Jeans-Bundweitet 36 und 38. Je nach Hersteller.
Angefangen habe ich bei 42, im letzten Oktober.
Gewichtsmäßig pendelte es vor dem Urlaub um die Hundert, meist knapp drunter.
Morgen wird die Waage sagen, was der Urlaub gebracht hat. Bin aber sehr zuverlsichtlich, dass es keine Gewichtszunahme gab, da ich stets mit Köpfchen gegessen habe.

@Andi: Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich klettere auch als Ausgleich. Da ich im Moment aber nen 6-Monatiges, kostenloses Fitnessstudiotraining habe, kommt Klettern etwas kurz. 
Ich werd dann ab Herbst wieder regelmäßig gehen.
Macht auf jeden Fal, wie du sagst, nen heiden Spaß.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Thomas Wolf (8. August 2009)

Hallo Alex,
na das ist doch mal ein Vortschritt dass Du mit dem Gewicht so gut klar kommst bisher.Ich drücke dir auf alle Fälle weiterhin die Daumen dass Du dein "Ziel" schaffen wirst.

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2009)

@Rennmaus: Und das Radeln? Kommst Du im Moment überhaupt dazu?


----------



## Renn Maus (9. August 2009)

Ja klar!!! Biken ist und bleibt obligatorisch die Sportart, die den Kern und alle Ziele vereint 
Also im Ernst meine Sportwoche schaut eigentlich meist wie folgt aus:

Montag: Fitnessstudio, Oberkörpertraining

Dienstag: Joggen, oder mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit (27km eine Strecke, Bergig)

Mittwoch: MTB, ca. 2 Std. oder mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit (27km eine Strecke, Bergig)

Donnerstag: Fitnessstudio, Oberkörkertraining

Freitag: Ruhetag, oder bis 2 Std. MTB

Samstag: große Rennrad-runde

Sonntag Große MTB Runde zwischen 3 und 6 Stunden, je nach Wetter

Also Radsportmäßig läufts auch gut.
Mir fehlt nur noch nen neuer, guter Akku für meine Sigma Mirage Lampe. Die will ich reaktivieren. Sie ist in den Jahren ohne Sport tiefentladen und kaputt gegangen 
Weil mit meinen Funzeln trau ich mich nicht auf die Landstraße, mit dem Rennrad.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2009)

Ich traue mich mit dem Rennrad ohnehin nur tags auf die Straße - und das ist schon gefährlich genug!  

Was ich so tue, ist ganz einfach nachvollziehbar: Meine Trainingsverwaltung ist öffentlich...  

Ich will versuchen, mich am 29. diesen Monats so teuer wie möglich bei den 12 Stunden von Todtnauberg zu verkaufen. Im Zweierteam hätte ich sechs Stunden zu fahren. Klingt nicht viel, bedeutet in der Summe aber rund 90km und gute 1.800hm! Für mich Wahnsinn - vor allem angesichts der Tatsache, wie mies ich noch vor wenigen Monaten drauf war! Im Moment geht´s mir sehr gut, ich trainiere fleißig im Rahmen meiner krankheitsbedingt natürlich beschränkten Möglichkeiten. Aber ich bin guter Dinge.


----------



## Renn Maus (9. August 2009)

Es ist ja vollkommen Egal wo du vor ein paar Monaten gestanden hast. Entscheidend ist doch, wo du jetzt stehst (und das gilt für JEDEN und für JEDE erbrachte Leistung, wir leben im hier und jetzt. Man darf die Vergangenheit und die Zukunft nicht aus den Augen verlieren, gerade an den Erfahrungen die man gemacht hat, auch schlechte, gewinnt man an Stärke, zuversicht und Weitblick für das hier und jetzt. Doch das hier und jetzt bleibt der für uns entscheidende Zeitpunkt.) 
Und wenn ich mir die Fotos in deinem Blog anschaue und lese, dass du mitlerweiler wirklich gute Leistungen und nen großen Radsportler-Appetit mitbringst, dann sehe ich das für dich unter einem sehr hellen Stern und bin davon überzeugt, dass du die 6 Std. stemmen wirst, wenn du nicht grad mal nen schlechten Tag erwischst. Aber den kann und darf jeder mal haben.

Ich mache übrigens am Samstag beim ersten (Hobby) CC-Rennen seit über 5 Jahren wieder mit.
Ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich mache übrigens am Samstag beim ersten (Hobby) CC-Rennen seit über 5 Jahren wieder mit.



Tja, die Radsportwelt hat uns wieder!!


----------



## Renn Maus (9. August 2009)

Ob sie will oder nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2009)

Ich hab´s mir gedacht, wollte es aber nicht schreiben...


----------



## Lollek_303 (15. August 2009)

Tja ja Rennmaus.....
So wie ich das hier lese haste ja nen übelen Leidensweg hinter dir.....
Wo von man heute aber nicht all zu viel gemerkt hat....
"Für die anderen Threadleser....(wir standen heute zusammen auf dem Siegertreppchen)....**freu freu**"  
Wo wir hier gerade beim Thema abnehmen sind muss ich noch fix nen kleinen Tip meinerseits dazu geben.....
Hab vor einiger Zeit mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und nach einer Woche mit einer Insulin-Trennkost-Diät angefangen....Falls euch das mehr sagt...es war die Dr.Pape Diät....
Das hat bei mir wirklich super angeschlagen.....hab also nicht wie viele anderen mit dem Nikotinentzug zugenommen sondern abgenommen.......
Und diese Diät ist wirklich lang und gut durchzuhalten....


----------



## atlas (15. August 2009)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Tja ja Rennmaus.....
> So wie ich das hier lese haste ja nen übelen Leidensweg hinter dir.....
> Wo von man heute aber nicht all zu viel gemerkt hat....
> "Für die anderen Threadleser....(wir standen heute zusammen auf dem Siegertreppchen)....**freu freu**"
> ...



Hallo

Den Tipp hättest du mal der Rennmaus geben sollen!
Unsere (überwiegend gut gemeinten Tipps)wollte er ja nach berechtigter Kritik nicht mehr hören-schade.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. August 2009)

Naja, ob der Tipp so gut ist...  Es handelt sich schlicht um eine weitere von vielen ähnlichen Diäten, die alle eine Gemeinsamkeit haben: Sie sind pauschal (also nicht individuell auf die konkreten Bedürfnisse und Bedarfe abgestimmt) und einseitig. Das allein ist kritikwürdig. Aber gut... Ich bin bekanntlich gegen jede Art von Pauschalisierung.

Glückwunsch übrigens!


----------



## Lollek_303 (15. August 2009)

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich nicht irgendwelche Gerichte nachkoche sonder einfach auf Trennkost achte..
Sprich....Morgen keine Milch,kein Käse,Tierichen Fette....(ich esse jeden Morgen Nutella Brot)
Mittags egal da kann man sogar ne Pizza essen
Abends nur Fleisch mit Salat oder Gemüse
und immer 5 Std dazwischen Pause lassen (die Zeit überbrücke ich mit Kaugummis und Zuckerfreie Bonbons)


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. August 2009)

Keine Milch - aber Nutella?!?! Schau mal auf Dein Glas. Darauf stehen die Inhaltstoffe: Neben Fetten und leckeren Emulgatoren auch eine nicht geringe Menge Magermilchpulver. Also Laktose. Ob Du Milch trinkst oder die pulverisierte Laktose (auch gern in billige Wurst gemischt!) zu Dir nimmst, ist fast egal. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte - habe ich leider nicht -, würde ich lieber Milch trinken.

Egal, wenn Du's verträgst. Nicht egal, wenn Du in Sachen Nahrungsmittel kritisch sein willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (15. August 2009)

Ja hast recht.....aber bei mir schlägt es sehr gut an......und es lässt sich lang aushalten was ich bei anderen (Diäten) nicht hattte.....


----------



## Renn Maus (17. August 2009)

So,
nachdem ich schon anfang letzter Woche die 98kg durchschritten hatte, gebe ich mal für alle Querleser, Neueinsteiger und Zweifler einen Zwischenstatus.

Startgewicht am 22.10.08: *113,5kg*
Gewicht heute,  17.08.09:   *98kg*

*Kilometer auf MTB und RR seit 01.01.09:* 2300km
*Laufen:* ca. 1.000km

*Wettkämpfe 2009:*
Marathonschwimmen über 5,2km, quer durch den Balaton, gefinisht mit 4Std. 26min ohne Pause (was für mich ne echte Leistung darstellt, da meine Schwimmfähigkeit in etwa der einer bleiernen Ente entspricht).

CC Hobby-Rennen: 3. platzierter

Und hier ein Foto von Ende Juli (ich bin der Typ in schwarz :


----------



## x-rossi (17. August 2009)




----------



## Bergradlerin (18. August 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das ist definitiv eine tolle Leistung. Aber...

...wo sollen eigentlich die ganzen Kilos sein? Der nette Kerl neben Dir hat eindeutig mehr Speck auf der Hüfte als Du!!  

Ich komme seit März übrigens auch nur auf etwas über 2.500 km MTB/RR - und erfahre heute von den Jungs der TU München, wie´s weitergehen kann. Wäre so eine sportmedizinische Untersuchung mit LD nicht auch was für Dich? Wobei, klar, meine Vorzeichen etwas andere sind, als Deine. Aber es wäre sicher nicht schlecht, oder? Wird übrigens von der Krankenkasse übernommen!

Bleib dran, auch und vor allem im Winter!


----------



## Renn Maus (18. August 2009)

@Lollek: Schön das du dich gemeldet hast 
Haste dich gut vom Rennen erholt? Ich überlege ja, ob ich noch was vom SKS-Cup mitnehme.....

@Bergradlerin: Danke für die Blumen!  Tja, du bist nicht die erste, die sich bei dem Gewicht wundert.....
Eine LD möchte ich umbedingt machen. Ich habe mir auch die J. Friels Trainingsbiebel MTBing bestellt, da ich nächstes Jahr wieder eine Rennserie fahren will.
Aktuell steht da noch der Fettabbau im Vordergrund.....
Die LD wollte ich eigentlich nächstes Frühjahr machen, damit ich dann für die Saison mit aktuelleren Werten trainieren kann.
Aber wenn die die Krankenkasse auch zahlt, dann könnte ich auch noch eine jetzt schon machen.
Gut fänd ichs allemal.... Kannst du mir noch nen paar Infos geben, wann die Krankenkassen das übernehmen? Inkl. Laktatmessung?! 

@atlas: Ich habe die Kritik angenommen und umgesetzt. Ich lass mich nur nicht verarschen.... 
Auch ich lebe seit Otober 08 eine KH-Arme Ernährung. Aber nicht so extrem, wie es hier von einigen zelebriert wird, da ich dies nicht als zielführend erachten. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir meine ernährungstabellen seit Oktober lückenlos zukommen lassen, wenn du es nicht glaubst.


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. August 2009)

Naja, die SpiroErgo musst Du leider selbst bezahlen (140). Aber der med. Check ist sehr aufschlussreich und umfangreicher als alles, was ich bisher erlebt habe. Das Belastungs-EKG brachte auch schon interessante Erkenntnisse, die zudem wichtiger sind, als die einer reinen LD. Und welcher Arzt kann alle (!) Blutwerte abfragen, ohne dass die Krankenkasse tobt? Die von der Uni können...    Ich würde sagen, die Kombi bringt´s.

Ach ja: Meine Untersuchung brachte leider nicht das von mir so sehnlich gewünschte Ergebnis...


----------



## Näthinator (18. August 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Startgewicht am 22.10.08: *113,5kg*
> Gewicht heute,  17.08.09:   *98kg*



Raff ich jetzt was nicht? Oder wo ist da die Verbesserung zum Anfangstread 2003 wo du 98 Kilogramm Ausganggewicht hattest und 15 Kilo runter haben wolltest! Und auf dem Foto siehst du nicht grad wie 98 Kilo aus oder hast du Baumstammbeine ?


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. August 2009)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Und auf dem Foto siehst du nicht grad wie 98 Kilo aus oder hast du Baumstammbeine ?



Stimmt: Ich wundere mich auch, ob Deine Waage stimmt...


----------



## atlas (18. August 2009)

Hallo


Wenn man sich die Fotos von dem Hobbyrennen anschaut sieht man wo die Pfunde stecken.
Aber Trotzdem Gratulation zum Podestplatz-auch wenn`s "nur" 16 Starter waren.
Mir scheinen die Jahreskilometer nur a bissle wenig zu sein(2500km).Die fahr ich mitlerweile in 2 Monaten,und ich bin beileibe kein Top-fahrer.
Wenn ich das mit Schichtarbeit,Frau und Kind kann,müßte bei ihm doch mehr drinn sein.

Wollen wir hoffen das es weiter bergab geht....äh,mit dem Gewicht natürlich.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (18. August 2009)

Die Waage stimmt. Keine Ahnung wo das sitzt, aber die geeichte Waage in der Arbeit hat das bestätigt.
Naja, der Vortschritt liegt darin, das versuch 1 und 2 in diese Thread nach spätestens 2,3 Wochen endeten und ich erst im Herbst 2008, nach mehreren Jahren ganz ohne Sport ernsthaft was an meinem Leben geändert habe. Sozusagen habe ich gesundheitlich die Zeit um 6 Jahre zurück geschraubt und jede Menge McDonalds, Alk, und Abhängen rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (18. August 2009)

@atlas:
Mir erscheinen die km leider auch noch etwas wenig.
Aber ich arbeite grad daran diese zu erhöhen. Is halt alles ne Frage das Zeitmanagments, welches bei mir noch nicht top ist.
Aber jetzt verrate doch mal, wo es im I-Net Rennfotos von mir gibt. Die hab ich noch nicht entdeckt. Oder warst du da?
PS: Ich bin die "Red Army Vodka ;-)

Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## atlas (18. August 2009)

Hi Alex

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=170371&stc=1&d=1250626719


----------



## Renn Maus (18. August 2009)

Ein gnadenlos unbarmherziges, unvorteilhaftes Bild.
Aber mein Bauch ist tatsächlich Problemzone Nr. 1.
Auch wenn sie hier wirklich extremer ausschaut als üblich.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## atlas (18. August 2009)

Ja Alex,das ist das Grausame.Der Bauchspeck kommt als erstes und geht als letztes.
Also bleib am Ball und keine Ausreden mehr!


Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

genau vor einem Jahr habe ich wieder ernsthaft angefangen mein Leben umzustellen und meine Freizeit wieder sportlich zu verbringen, sowie mich sehr ausgewogen und "Gesund" zu ernähren.
Daher möchte ich die Chance nutzen und mal einen kleinen Zwischenstatus abgeben.
Mein Ziel war es euch heute stolz berichten zu können, dass ich in den letzten 12 Monaten 20kg abgenommen habe.
Das hat leider nicht geklappt.

Gewicht am 22.10.08: 113,5kg
Gewicht am 22.10.09:  96,0kg

Macht einen Gewichtsverlust von 17,5kg.
Ziel also knapp verfehlt, aber egal. Stück für Stück und ohne ernsthafte Rückfälle gehts stets weiter Richtung Wunschfigur.
Bei Jeanshosen bin ich von Bundweite 42 zurück auf 36 geschrumpft und mich musste mich bereits 2 mal seit letztem Jahr neu einkleiden. 

Was mir jeden Tag wieder auffällt ist dieses Tolle Gefühl wieder belastbar zu sein, wieder Klimmzüge zu machen, wieder 70km MTB gefahren zu sein, spontan in die Stadt zu fahren und in jedem laden gut passende Anziehsachen zu finden.
Alles ist toll 

Danke an alle Unterstützer. 
Den ein oder anderen könnte ich nächstes Jahr vielleicht beim SKS-Cup treffen?!

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch! Wie Du ja weißt, habe auch ich mein erklärtes Ziel erreicht... Ich kenne das Gefühl also... Genieß es - und mach weiter!!


----------



## jan84 (23. Oktober 2009)

grüße


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

Respekt!

Habe das durchaus kritisch aufgrund der Rückschläge mitgelesen, aber freut mich umso sehr, dass du jetzt UHU bist 

Hoffe, es bleibt so!

grüße


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

danke euch dreien. Es ist schön zu lesen das einen nicht alle aufgegeben hatten. 
Natürlich bleibe ich dran und werd weiter in dem Tempo abnehmen, bis ich mich wohl fühle in meiner Haut 
Ich wünsche mir mein Ziel (80-85kg, je nachdem wies ausschaut) bis zum Juni/Juli 2010 erreicht zu haben. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Alex,

dein Thread hier ist ja nun schon recht alt. Obwohl du ja ein noch wirklich junger Mann bist, scheinst du dich ja wie ein Mittvierzigjähriger ständig mit deinem Gewicht zu plagen.  Da der Thread hier seit Jahren immer wieder aufplopppt und ich bisher nur ein stiller Mittleser war, möchte ich nun doch mal zu deinem Bild vom August diesen Jahres etwas loswerden:

Du siehst nicht wie ein Sportler aus. Meiner Meinung nach bist du (bis jetzt) auch kein Sportler.  Das hört sich erst mal gemein an, doch wer hier ein Bild von sich reinstellt, möchte - konstruktive - Kritik bekommen. Das verspreche ich dir gerne.

Du hast einen fetten Ranzen. OK. Den kann man weg trainieren. Bei 2.500 KM auf dem Bike ohne Höhenmeter passiert erst einmal gar nichts. Du bist 1.000 Km bis August 09 gelaufen. Wirklich? Kann man an deinem Körper nicht sehen. Eiche einfach noch mal deinen Trittfrequenz-Sensor. Wenn der passen sollte, isst du eindeutig zu *viel *oder zu fett.  Ich möchte mich nicht über deine Nahrungsaufnahme unterhalten. Braucht man auch gar nicht. Esse einfach weiter wie bisher. Diäten sind Schwachsinn. Ausnahme Alkohol. 1 mal die Woche reicht. Und dann nicht Liter-weise. 

Statt hier ständig über dein Gewicht zu heulen, kannst du dich auf dein Bike schwingen (neben den "1.000 KM Laufen") und im Bergischen Land, da wo du her kommst, mal ein paar Höhenmeter schrubben. Du kannst in deiner Region so viele Bergtouren machen, wie es 75% der IBC-Nutzer nicht können. Auf jedem Höhenmeter wird dein Fett wie Wachs in der Sonne schmelzen. Jetzt wird es aber dunkel? Kauf dir eine anständige Lampe und setze dich aufs Bike. Ausreden gibt es keine. Dafür kannst du aber deine "1000 KM" einstellen. Das reicht immer noch nicht, obwohl du *konsequent* trainiert hast? Abends *einen* Teller weniger essen.

That's all. Und höre auf hier rum zu heulen. 

Versuche mal deinen Arbeitsweg mit dem Bike zu absolvieren. Wenn das nicht vollständig geht, kann man auch einen Teil mit dem Auto oder der Bahn fahren und den anderen Teil mit dem Bike. Wenn du das 3 - 4 mal die Woche schaffst, hast du schon mehr als 70% - 100% eines "Abnehmpensums" geschafft.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Oktober 2009)

@Uphillerer:
Danke für deine Mühen mir die Ratschläge zu geben. 
Das man mit 95kg nicht gärtenschlank ist, ist vollkommen klar.  (auf dem Bild vom Rennen warens übrigens noch knapp 100kg.....
Aber all deine Ratschläge sind seit langem schon umgesetzt. 
Meine Trainingsrunden haben im Schnitt ca. 180hm pro 10km. 
Die Laufkilometer passen definitv. Auch die natürlich nicht ohne Höhenmeter..... 
Ich sehe es sportlich. 

Ich weiß wo ich herkomme (113,5kg).
ich weiß wo ich stehe (95,5kg).
Ich weiß wo ich hinn will (80-85kg).

Da ich seit über 2 Jahren wieder Sport mache und seit fast 1,5 Jahren wieder eine unstillbare Freude an allen Ausdauersportarten und Klettern habe , mache ich mir null Sorgen das Ziel zu erreichen. Ich mache den Sport nicht zum abnehmen. Ich nehme ab um besser im Sport zu werden und im mich in meiner Haut wohler zu fühlen....
Daher jammere ich auch nicht, sondern halte lediglich die, dies interessiert auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Uphillerer (30. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, wenn das hier eine Nabelschau wird, halte ich mich gerne raus. Wenn dein Fett vom August weg ist, Gratulation! Macht einfach weiter so, wie es euch Allen hier gefällt. 

Wenn nicht, kann ich dir nur eins sagen: 180 Hm auf 10 KM sind Erbsenzählerei. Wenn ich zB. heftig auf einer Bike-Tour furze, registriert das meine Polar mit 50 HM.

Ansonsten, wenn du glücklich bist, bin ich das auch.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Oktober 2009)

Man kann auch alles kaputtreden. Gibts genug experten hier... Danke.
Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum ich mich seit einiger Zeit nur noch für kurze Stati hier melde und meine Infos daher bei echten Experten hole.

Beste Grüße....


----------



## atlas (30. Oktober 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Man kann auch alles kaputtreden. Gibts genug experten hier... Danke.
> Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum ich mich seit einiger Zeit nur noch für kurze Stati hier melde und meine Infos daher bei echten Experten hole.
> 
> Beste Grüße....





Hallo

Tja Alex,die Wahrheit tut manchmal weh.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> die Wahrheit



Es gibt sicher so viele Wahrheiten, wie es Menschen gibt, die sie wahrnehmen (und artikulieren) können...

Ich finde gut und richtig, sich selbst (!) Ziele zu setzen und alles zu tun, sie auch zu erreichen - und natürlich auch, entsprechende Motivationshilfen in Anspruch zu nehmen. Ich selbst tu´ mit meinem Blog ja auch nichts anderes. Ob es uns objektiv weiterbringt? Ich denke, das kann man nur für sich selbst beurteilen. Und damit ist es auch schon subjektiv und lässt keine Kritik mehr zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (1. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher so viele Wahrheiten, wie es Menschen gibt, die sie wahrnehmen (und artikulieren) können...
> 
> Ich finde gut und richtig, sich selbst (!) Ziele zu setzen und alles zu tun, sie auch zu erreichen - und natürlich auch, entsprechende Motivationshilfen in Anspruch zu nehmen. Ich selbst tu´ mit meinem Blog ja auch nichts anderes. Ob es uns objektiv weiterbringt? Ich denke, das kann man nur für sich selbst beurteilen. Und damit ist es auch schon subjektiv und lässt keine Kritik mehr zu.



Hallo Gina

An und für sich hast du recht.
Aber:Wenn Alex sich im Forum so lange und oft präsentiert,dabei mit kleinen Erfolgen "um sich prahlt",bei großen Rückschlägen sich überwiegend in Ausreden flüchtet und dann die erbetenen Ratschläge ignoriert oder in Frage stellt mit dem Verweis auf seinen ach so analytisch geschulten Verstand (auf Grund seines Jobs,schrieb er),ja dann muß er auch mit immer unverhohlenerer Kritik leben.

Nicht das ich mißverstanden werde,den Gewichtsverlust in den vergangenen 12 Monaten, finde ich auch nicht schlecht.Nur wird Alex feststellen das es immer schwerer wird ,je mehr das Gewicht sinkt und er mit "seiner Art"wohl wieder ins Stocken kommen wird.

Ich habe im Fittnesstudio meines Vetrauens einige Leute kennen gelernt,welche innerhalb weniger Monate bis zu 30 kg abgenommen haben.
Dies sind ,zugegebenermaßen ,Extreme und deren Fälle sind nicht zu verallgemeinern,aber auch sie haben das nur mit Diszipin und fachlicher Hilfe geschafft und verdienen großen Respekt.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (1. November 2009)

Aber Atlas,
genau das ist es doch, was eure Truppe von ständig nörgelnden, teilweise lesternden leuten nicht versteht.
Ich nehme seit über einem Jahr ab, ohne Rückschläge, konstant. Durch eine Ernährungsumstellung, die Gemüse, Obst und Eiweißorientiert ist, mit wenig KH durch Getreideprodukte. Das was unter anderem du vorbetest und ich ebenfalls für gut und zielführend halte.
Das was du als Ausreden interprätierst, ist nur die Erklärung für teilweise Pausen im Gewichtsverlust. Ich versuche mich damit NIE zu rechtfertigen, sonden möchte aufzeigen, dass ich verstanden habe, warum ich in dem Zeitraum nicht abgenommen habe.
Naja, egal.
Mitlerweile sind jedenfalls 19kg die ich verloren habe, bin mitlerweile extrem viel fitter geworden, konnte meine Oberkörperkraft um Teilweise über 100% steigern und hab drei Kleidergrößen verloren.
Sach ruhig , dass ichs nicht drauf hab, aber offenbar hab ich meine lebensweise besser im Griff als viele, die eure Truppe bei Rückschlägen mit Samthandschuhen behandelt.

Aber am meisten Genugtuung werde ich erfahren, wenn ich bis zum 31.12.09 die 90kg durchschritten habe, und Google dann zum Trailrocken zu mir kommen muss.
Hat ja keiner für möglich gehalten. 

In dem Sinne.....

PS: Bin grad von 3Std. Trailrocken zurück gekommen. War geiles Wetter. 45km, 15er Schnitt, 1000Hm.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## atlas (1. November 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Aber Atlas,
> genau das ist es doch, was eure Truppe von ständig nörgelnden, teilweise lesternden leuten nicht versteht.
> Ich nehme seit über einem Jahr ab, ohne Rückschläge, konstant. Durch eine Ernährungsumstellung, die Gemüse, Obst und Eiweißorientiert ist, mit wenig KH durch Getreideprodukte. Das was unter anderem du vorbetest und ich ebenfalls für gut und zielführend halte.
> Das was du als Ausreden interprätierst, ist nur die Erklärung für teilweise Pausen im Gewichtsverlust. Ich versuche mich damit NIE zu rechtfertigen, sonden möchte aufzeigen, dass ich verstanden habe, warum ich in dem Zeitraum nicht abgenommen habe.
> ...




Hi Alex

Scheinbar raffst du es nicht ,was ich dir(zugegebener maßen manchmal etwas derb)sagen will.

Soso,du willst in 2 Monaten mehr als 6kg abnehmen.Dies ist sicherlich möglich.
Aber auch für Dich?
Rechnen wir mal hoch ,6kg(+x) in 2 Monaten macht 36kg (+x) in 1 Jahr.Du hast 19 kg geschaft,wofür ich dir trotz aller Kritik,Respekt zolle.
Was willst du ändern um noch mal richtig "Gas zu geben"?
Fällt dir bei der Rechnung nicht auch was auf?

Im übrigen würde es mich freuen,in absehbarer Zeit von dir zu höhren,:Jungs ich bin bei 85 kg und halte mein Gewicht.Allein der Glaube fehlt mir noch.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (1. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Respektzollung. 

Aber ich verstehe eben nicht, warum dir der Glaube daran fehlt, dass ich mein Ziel von 80-85kg (je nachdem wies dann halt ausschaut....) erreichen werde. Ok, ich sehe ein, dass du mich nicht kennst und daher eine Einschätzung von mir und meiner Situation sicherlich sehr schwer und nicht immer richtigt sein wird. Denn es kommt leider nicht immer das beim Empfänger an, was der Sender sagen wollte. Grad eben auch wenn man sich garnicht kennt.

Ich gebe dir NATÜRLICH Recht, dass bei dem aktuellen Abnehmtempo die 90kg bis Sylvester nicht zu erreichen ist, zumal an den Feiertagen auch wieder Kulinarische Feinheiten auf mich warten werden.
Nichts desto trotz bin ich ja, wie du selbst gesagt hast, nicht unrealistisch weit weg. Und alleine Googles Anstachelei hat mich motiviert. noch einmal die nächsten Wochen etwas die Zähne zusammen zu beissen, um das Abnhemtempo zu beschleunigen.

Übrigens, der Grund warum ich das Abnehmen so "entspannt" sehe, und mich die schnelle Gewichtsverluste von anderen Leuten überhaupt nicht beeindrucken, liegt ebend daran, dass sowohl das Sportpensum (wobei das mit der Fitnesssteigerung noch steigen soll und wird), als auch die Ernährung wie ich Sie jetzt habe Ausgewoge ist und keine Diät darstellt, sondern eine Ernährung von der ich überzeugt bin, die mich satt macht und die mir schmeckt. Die Gewichtsabnahme geschieht also praktisch automatisch nebenher zum steigenden Fitnesslevel.
Und das ist das, was mich von meiner Methode so überzeugt reden lässt, wärend mindestens 5 -6 Leute mich hier zerreißen.

Ich würde das nicht immer wiederholen, wenn ich nicht wirklich davon überzeugt wäre und dieses vorgehen am gesündesten halten würde.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## mala-chica (1. November 2009)

Hey Rennmaus, 
erstmal meinen Respekt!! So viel Durchhaltevermögen und Motivation haben die wenigsten. Vor allem nicht die, die es nötiger als du haben. Ich finde es gut, dass du abnimmst um fitter für den Sport zu werden und nicht krampfhaft versucht die Kilos loszuwerden. Zumal es auch viel gesünder ist lieber weniger Kilos auf einen längeren Zeitraum gesehen abzunehmen, anstatt innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum Wunschgewicht zu kommen. Die Kilos sind ja auch nicht innerhalb kurzer Zeit entstanden.

Also von mir hast du vollsten Beistand und ich wünsche dir alles Glück, dass du dein Ziel errreichst und es dann auch hältst.

Alles Gute

Andy


----------



## Renn Maus (1. November 2009)

@mala chica: Danke für deine Unterstützung. Es freut mich auch die ein oder andere aufmunternde Stimme hier zu hören. 

Das halten wird dann natürlich die nächste Herausforderung.


----------



## Matze. (2. November 2009)

> Das halten wird dann natürlich die nächste Herausforderung.




Das ist wohl wahr, aber auch für die Figur mein Respekt


----------



## aloop (5. November 2009)

HI,


 Verfolge diesen Thraed zwar nicht regelmässig doch ab und  kommt er einem halt vor die Nase...

I-wie kommt mir das ganze doch ein bisschen komisch rein, möchte das ganze nicht abwerten doch was tust denn du all die Jahre? Wenn ich dich so auf dem Foto anschau muss ich Uphillerer recht geben, du siehst definitv nicht wie ein Sportler aus! Hatte mir diesen Winter durch einen unfallbedingten Trainingsausfall auch 10Kg Speck angefressen... Na und? 2Monate später war der ganze Speck weg!


Du hast ja bestimmt schon 100te von Tips bekommen, doch hier sind meine:

Nach Möglichkeit morgens mit nüchterem Magen aufs Bike, so muss der Körper schon rasch aufs Fett zugreifen wenn du mit niedriger intensität fährst. Is zwar Gewohnheitssache doch mit der Zeit is das gut machbar!

Mittlerweile fahr ich 4000 Höhenmeter mit nütchterem Magen

Trinken: Wasser sonst nix!


Während dem Sport keine Verpflegung, wozu auch? Der Körper soll ja lernen von den Reserven zu zerren

Ausreichend Vitamine, Mineralien und Spurenelemente (Chrom zB hilft dem Körper besser aufs Fett zugreifen zu können) 
Ein hochwertiges Proteinpräparät, denn einige Aminosäuren sind dafür verantwortlich dass der Körper aufs Fett zugreifen kann!

Fett is zwar nix gutes, doch schlimmer sind die kuerzkettigen KH's , deshalb am Abend zwischendurch mal nach dem Sport ein Proteinshake und sonst nix!
Dann kann der Körper über nacht schön vom Speck essen 

Sport kann man immer und überall treiben, da gibts keine Ausreden!

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg

Gruss aus den Schweizer Voralpen





2009 Stand 4.11

MTB

8500Km
265000HM

Körperfett April 20%: Aktuell tiefer als der von Lance


----------



## Renn Maus (5. November 2009)

Hallo aloop:

Vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge. Kenn ich auch schon alles und muss dir in den meisten Punkten Recht geben.

Insbesondere nur Wasser trinken, Sport immer und überall und möglichst wenige kurzkettige KH, bzw. Eiweißbetonte Ernährung sind seit über einem Jahr umgesetzt.

Um dich bzgl. meines Entwicklung in den letzten Jahre etwas aufzuschlauen:
Dieser Thread ist entstanden, nachdem ich durch eine Lebensumstellung und einem 6-monatigen Sportverbot (Verdacht auf Herzkrankheit) komplett aus meinem Sportlerleben herausgerissen wurde.
Der Thread ist in drei Abschnitte zu unterteilen. Dabei gab es in der Vergangenheit zwei Versuche mein Leben umzustellen, die nach jeweils ca. 2 Wochen gescheitert sind, da das Ziel war Dünn zu werden und der SPort das Mittel dafür war.

Der 3. Versuch seit Eröffnung des Threads begann im Winter 2007, als ich das Bedürfniss entwickelte wieder Sport zu machen, da er mir fehlte. Also war ich nen halbes Jahr laufen. Keine Ernährungsumstellung, da abnehmen nicht Primärziel war.
So, dann wieder nen RR gekauft,
dann wieder nen MTB gekauft,
dann die Ernhährung umgestellt um im Sport besser zu werden....
dann wieder im IBC angemeldet um hier wieder mitzumischen
dann noch nen Ausgleichssport (Klettern) gesucht und gefunden
dann Fitnessstudio.
Der Unterschied liegt halt ganz klar darin, dass ich meine Lebensumstellung genieße.
Erst gestern war ich z.B. 1 Std. im Wald Joggen mit ordentlichen Rampen und längeren Steigungen. Es war zwar schon dunkel, aber dank  DX-Lampe wars kein Problem. Trotz völliger Dunkelheit um 20.30.

Ich mache halt mitlerweile im Schnitt zwischen 8 und 10 Stunden Sport pro Woche. Davon 6-8 Stunden Ausdauersport. Also Laufen, Radsport, oder Schwimmen.
So habe ich ganz nebenbei durch eine Umstellung meiner Ernährung und den o.g. Sport 19kg abgenommen. Aber es soll noch mehr weggehen.

Warum ich diesen Thread immer wieder für meine Dokumentation benutze?
Ich möchte zeigen, dass man nicht aufgeben muss und soll.
Es gab in der Vergangenheit Versuche, die kläglich scheiterten.
Aber wenn man die Sache richtig anpackt, dann klappt das auch. Und dann darf man sich weder von zweiflern, noch von Rückschlägen bremsen lassen, sondern überzeugt sein Ding durchziehen.


----------



## aloop (5. November 2009)

Hey Rennmaus


Dann is ja gut wenn du schon alles weisst, ich hätt nur das Gefühl dass du dann ein wenig anders aussehen müsstest! Ok, ich weiss ja nicht wies vorher war...

Nochmals das Thema Aminosäuren: evtl. solltest du dich noch ein bisschen mehr damit befassen! Google mal ein bisschen rum insbesondere mit Tyrosin habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht es erhöht den Grundumsatz und gleichzeitig hemmt es das Hungergefühl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (5. November 2009)

...sinnlos, so sinnlos....


----------



## Renn Maus (5. November 2009)

@aloop:

Ich weiß nicht alles  Ich kann bestimmt noch viel lernen.
Aber ich habe mir ein funktionierendes Konzept angeeignet, bzw. meinen Lebensstil gefunden....

Bzgl. der Aminosäuren werde ich mich mal ein wenig einlesen.
Danke.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## aloop (5. November 2009)

Diejenigen die's sinnlos finden brauchen ja auch keine Kommentare abzugeben 

Aminosäuren sind *Bausteine des Lebens*

SÄMTLICHE Vorgänge in unserem Körper hängen mit der Verfügbarkeit dieser zusammen und gerade wenn du schon so lange dran bist am Abnehmen, kommst du immer wieder an Punkte wos nicht mehr  weiterzugehen scheint

Die meisten kann der Körper zwar selber bilden aus dem zugeführten Protein doch je nach Ernährung und sportlicher Betätigung nicht in ausreichender Dosis


Beachte beim durchstöbern des www vor allem dass du dir auf neutralen Seiten Infos holst wo nicht grade nebenan der Link für die Bestellung ist, desweiteren kauf ich mir meine Aminos in den USA die sind günstiger und je nach Art auch besser dosiert.

Die meisten kann der Körper zwar selber bilden aus 


Grüssle from Innerschwyz


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. November 2009)

aloop schrieb:


> Diejenigen die's sinnlos finden brauchen ja auch keine Kommentare abzugeben



Doch. Nur bezog ich mich nicht auf deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Renn Maus (5. November 2009)

@aloop:

Danke....


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. November 2009)

Vorsicht, Tyrosin erhöht den Blutdruck! Also sicherstellen, dass keine Hypertonie gegeben ist (meist weiß man´s nicht einmal...).


----------



## Matze. (6. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Tyrosin erhöht den Blutdruck! Also sicherstellen, dass keine Hypertonie gegeben ist (meist weiß man´s nicht einmal...).



Auch wenn es den Blutdruck nicht erhöhen würde lieber ein paar Kg mehr auf den Rippen als mit solch zweifelhaften Methoden abzunehmen.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. November 2009)

Es gibt durchaus Mediziner, die (zuviel) Eiweiß kritisch gegenüber stehen. Es ist auch nicht für alle Leute erstrebenswert und lebensnotwendig 4000hm am Tag zu fahren, ob nun mit oder ohne Essen. Und war figurtechisch schön ist, war schon immer Geschmackssache. Und ob nur die Ausgemergelten eine sportliche Figur haben bzw. sportlich aussehen, ist auch Ansichtssache. Der Hackl Schorsch ist sicher ein guter Sportler, aber rein optisch dürfte er wohl auch nicht aloops Ideal entsprechen. Also lasst doch Alex in Ruhe, er hat für sich einen tollen Erfolg zu verbuchen und seinen Weg für SEINE Idealfigur gefunden. Super Alex, weiter so!


----------



## Renn Maus (6. November 2009)

@pfadfinderin:
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.  Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. Den Gedankengang bzgl. der "sportlichen" Figur hatte ich auch. Allerdings musste ich an unseren Nationalgewichtheber denken, dessen Namen mir leider noch immer entfallen ist...... 

@aloop u. Bergradlerin:
Ist die Aufnahme von Tyrosin auch durch die richtige Auswahl der Lebensmittel in "leicht erhöter" Dosis möglich, oder nicht?
Die Aufnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln lehne ich als Hobbysportler ab, da aus meiner Sicht die natürliche Aufnahme der Nährstoffe die für den Körper bessere Wahl ist.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2009)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @aloop u. Bergradlerin:
> Ist die Aufnahme von Tyrosin auch durch die richtige Auswahl der Lebensmittel in "leicht erhöter" Dosis möglich, oder nicht?
> Die Aufnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln lehne ich als Hobbysportler ab, da aus meiner Sicht die natürliche Aufnahme der Nährstoffe die für den Körper bessere Wahl ist.



Ich stimme Dir vorbehaltlos zu - sofern keine Notwendigkeit besteht, zu Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln zu greifen. Ob das so ist, kann nur der Arzt feststellen, niemals man selbst oder gar ein Trainer. Wenn in den einschlägigen Shops pro Kapsel 800 oder auch mehr mg L-Tyrosin angeboten wird, frage ich mich schon, wer das glaubt, zu benötigen. Bei Eiweiß ist es meist ein wenig anders. Ich zum Beispiel komme niemals auch nur annähernd auf die empfohlene Menge, weil ich schlicht nicht jeden Tag ein dickes Steak auf dem Teller haben will. Allerdings haue ich mir trotzdem nicht täglich literweise Shakes rein...

Ansonsten würde ich zu dieser Diskussion gern noch etwas loswerden: Tipps und Ratschläge sollten zum Empfänger passen, nicht zum Absender. Man selbst hat sicher so manche Idee oder auch Kritik, aber ob die immer kompatibel zum Gegenüber ist? Nicht jeder hat den Ehrgeiz, das Durchhaltevermögen, das Tempo oder auch nur die gesteckte Ziele, die man selbst möglicherweise hat. Ich kann auch nicht zu meinen Mitpatienten sagen, sie sollen doch bitte man den Ar... hochkriegen und mit laufender Chemo Sport treiben, nur weil ich´s tue und für gut und hilfreich befinde. (Auch wenn ich in der Tat so gern in so manchen Ar... treten würde. Soooo gern!  )


----------



## limestone (2. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und was figurtechisch schön ist, war schon immer Geschmackssache. Und ob nur die Ausgemergelten eine sportliche Figur haben bzw. sportlich aussehen, ist auch Ansichtssache.



...kann ich nur zustimmen. Jeder sollte sich selbst realistische Ziele setzen und versuchen diese zu erreichen. Es gibt Menschen die sind nicht so ehrgeizig andere, aber trotzdem fühlt man sich gut, wenn mein seine Ziele erreicht hat, egal wie hoch oder niedrig sie sein mögen....


----------



## Renn Maus (2. März 2010)

Spaß an dem Sport, den man macht, und Spaß an der aktiven Gestaltung seiner Ernährung sind die langfristigen Wege zum "Erfolg".

Wie weit man abnehmen will und in welchem Tempo, soll dann jeder für sich entscheiden.

Fakt ist, dass Abnehmen des Abnehmen willens in den seltesten Fällen dauerhaften Erfolg garantiert.
Der Motivator muss tiefer sitzen.


----------



## Google (13. März 2010)

Hi Rennmaus,

gerade habe ich die letzten 2 Seiten Deines Asbachuraltsthread gelesen. Ich komme ja auch drin vor  Und? Was wiegst Du jetzt? Dein Ziel zum 31.12.09 hattest Du ja scheinbar nicht erreicht...Oder? Jedenfalls hab ich von Dir keine Einladung erhalten 

Also wo stehst Du?


----------



## x-rossi (13. März 2010)

boah, den hast du dir sicher im kalender angekreuzt!?  ich habs echt vergessen.

und, wieviel, rennmaus?


----------



## Renn Maus (13. März 2010)

@ google und x-rossi: Tja, mit den 90kg ist es in der Tat leider nichts mehr geworden. Ich habe doch tatsächlich die Einflüsse aus Winterwetter und Weinachtsfreuden deutlich unterschätzt.
Seit Ende November hat sich gewichtstechnisch nichts mehr getan. Ich pendele also zur Zeit + / - 1,5kg um die 95kg.
Nichts desto trotz habe ich einen kleinen Erfolg zu vermelden. Diese Woche habe ich das erste mal einen Bauchumfang von exakt 100cm gehabt. Der niedrigste stand seit Jahren....... Vor Weihnachten lag ich bei 103cm.
Der Winter lief Sporttechnisch hervorragend.
Im Herbst bin ich noch als Saisongabschluss einen 10km Crosslauf mit 46min gelaufen und dann bin Ich den gesamten Winter durchgefahren und gelaufen.

Ich habe seit dem 01.01.2010 nun 807km (scheiß Schnee, da sind die Trainingsrunden kürzer) auf dem MTB und Rennrad verbracht, sowie 12 Std. Trailrunning gemacht. Im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr in dieser Jahreszeit steh ich verdammt gut im Saft. 

Bzgl. Gewichtsabnahme mach ich mir absolut keinen Stress mehr.  Seit Herbst 2008 habe ich meine Ernährung umgestellt und nehme seitdem kontinuierlich ab. Mal schneller, mal extrem langsam. Aber 2 Winter ohne Rückfälle und ohne zu hungern.  Und das wichtigste: Ich fühle mich mit meiner Ausgewogenen, Obst- und Gemüselastigen, Eiweißreichen, KH-Armen Ernährung sau wohl und der Sport treibt mich an.
Ob ich nun 2 oder 20kg im Jahr abnehme sehe ich da nebensächlich, wichtig ist mir die für mich passende Ernährung und Bewegung gefunden zu haben, die mir freude bereitet und mich dass ganze Jahr über auf Trab hält.
Alles andere kommt von selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. März 2010)

Wie groß biste denn? Ich möchte nicht den ganzen Thread durchsuchen.

Has Du ein aktuelles Bild von Dir? Interessehalber habe ich mein Bauchumfang in Nabelhöhe auch mal gemessen: So 86,5 cm bei circa 81 KG und 182. Wenn ich so um den Hüftraum herum in mein Fleisch packe, denke ich das nur dort noch 2-3 KG Fett hängen. Altersbedingt werd ichs aber schwer wegbekommen.

So, ich mach erst mal ne knappe Woche nach Malle


----------



## Renn Maus (14. März 2010)

Hi,


@google: Trainingslager oder Urlaub? In welche Ecke gehts denn?

Ich bin 184cm groß. Das aktuelles Fotos von mir war bei dem Crosslauf, letzten Herbst:


----------



## Renn Maus (14. März 2010)




----------



## x-rossi (14. März 2010)

ok  weiter so


----------



## Google (14. März 2010)

Find ich auch! Sieht schon gut aus. Und Beinmuckis sind auch erkennbar. Bleib dran! 

Jetzt geh ich aber ins Bette. Ich muß früh am Flughafen sein.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. März 2010)

> Meine Leidensgeschichte bestand aus: FETTEM ESSEN, GETUNTEN AUTOS und  ALKOHOL.
> Und: ICH WILL NICHT MEHR!!!!!!!!



...mit dem Satz konnte Ich mich auch identifizieren. Genau so ging es mir die letzten paar Jahre auch - aber 2010 habe ich einen Schlussstrich gezogen:

- neues Bike gekauft
- abgenommen (bis jetzt knappe 15 kg)
- viel Sport gemacht
- Ernährung und Hobbys neu ausgerichtet


...RESPEKT für das was du geschafft hast.


----------



## x-rossi (18. März 2010)

das gleiche werde ich mit internet versuchen. est mal jeden zweiten tag den rechner nicht hochfahren, bis ich dessen nutzung bis aufs wochenende reduzieren kann. bei ganz wichtigen ersatzteilbeschaffungen oder recherche dann maximal noch 2 tage unter der woche.


----------



## subba (22. März 2010)

*@ Rennmaus*, ich habe mir zwar nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen, aber die dummen Kommentare die manche ablassen kenne ich zur genüge.

Erlaube mir mal kurz meine Storry zu schildern: 
Ich hab noch weiter oben angefangen als Du. Nach einem Gespräch mit einer Kardiologin aus dem Bekanntenkreis kam das umdenken bei mir. Kurzum erst Nord.walken und in den 7. Stock zu Fuß, dann radeln und binnen 7 Monaten waren 48kg runter. Ernährung umstellen, viel Gemüse, mageres Fleisch, ganz wenig Nudeln usw.. Abends nur noch Salat mit ab und zu ein wenig Käse drin. Vergessen darf man auch nicht ab und zu ein Stück Schokolade zur Belohnung. Aber nicht wie früher eine Tafel sondern nur ein Streifen. Und wenn man sich im Verein getroffen hat, gabs anstatt 3 Bier eben Wasser und die Würstchen um 22:00 Uhr gabs nicht mehr, da ich vorher gegangen bin! Gelegenheit macht schwach. Im Sommer war es dann Normal daß ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit bin (tägl. 47km)
Nicht zu vergessen, durch den steigenden Sport werden Muskeln aufgebaut. Ab November war ich dann im Studio zum Spinning. Da ich erhebliche Rückprobleme hatte, hab ich mich unter Anleitung über die Geräte gemacht und gleich mal gut 3 Kilo aufgebaut. Nein, ich war nicht 7x die Woche im Studio und habe auch nur maßvoll primär für den Rücken trainiert. Habs vor allem gemerkt als obenrum ein Hemd zu eng wurde. 
 Klar ist, daß meine und Deine ganze Umgebung nur lauert bis ich wieder zunehme. Aber es liegt an einem selber ob man denen den Triumpf gönnt! Das war mein Rezept, ob es übertragbar ist kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.
Also weiter so, du schaffst es!!!
_Ich hab 15 jahre gebraucht es zu kapieren daß weniger einfach mehr ist!
Klar ist aber auch, daß es ein permanenter Kampf ist, das Gewicht auch nur zu halten._


----------



## Polonier (22. März 2010)

Hi Rennmaus,

ich hab den Beitrag nur überflogen, aber man sieht schon, dass du das erreicht hast, was du wolltest.

Lass dir von keinem einreden, dass 95kg zu viel sind! Siehst doch super aus und man sieht, dass es hauptsächlich Muskeln sind, die das Gewicht "hoch" halten. 

Ich kenn es aus eigener Erfahrung (und hatte auch zwischenzeitlich eine Periode der Schwäche), dass gerade die letzten paar sichtbaren Pfündchen die schwierigsten sind. Aber ich hab es irgendwann sein gelassen, weils einfach zu viel Zeit und Anstrengung war, die man investieren musste, um das letzte bisschen weg zu bekommen.

Also, weiter so, aber lass dich net von irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Schönheitsfanatikern was einreden. Wenn du noch weiter abnehmen willst, dann würd ich dir empfehlen den Kraftsport sein zu lassen  Muskeln sind schließlich schwerer als Fett.

Ich hab nen Kollegen, der is 1,86m groß und der wiegt 105kg... reinste Muskeln. Der hat durch seinen Kampfsport ne schöne, ausgewogene Figur, wenn schon fast prollig viel Muskeln.


Wenn du jetzt aber was anderes vor haben solltest (Bodybuilder), dann musst du dich drauf einstellen noch mehr Muskeln zu bekommen, au weh, und dann wirst du noch schwerer.


Hau rein und mach dein Ding! Never change a running system 

Ride on!


----------



## Renn Maus (23. März 2010)

@ subba:

heftige Leistung Glückwunsch!!!! Ich weiß zwar nicht, mit wieviel Kilos auf den Rippen du angefangen hast, aber die Leistung ist in jedem Fall beachtenswert.
Dein Gewichtsverlust bedeutet pro Tag ein Kaloriendefizit von ca. 1600kcal.

Ich gebe dir absolut recht, man muss einen Grund finden, warum man sein Leben umstellen will.
Aber wenn man einmal verstanden hat, was man durch Sportmangel und minderwärtiges Essen seinem Körper antut, dann ist es eigentlich total Easy für sich das Leben neu auszurichten.

PS: Gelegenheit macht schwach kann ich im übrigen zu 100% unterschreiben.
Es fällt wesentlich einfacher abzunehmen, wenn man beim Einkaufen und Kochen keine Rücksicht auf andere nehmen muss und ähnliches.....

Ich wünsch dir alles gute beim Gewichthalten. Oder bist du noch am abnehmen?

@polonier: Danke für die Blumen. Du hast schon recht, ich habe eine gute, allgemeine Muskulatur, aber wenn ich mich so im Spiegel betrachte, dann kann ich schon sehr gut erkennen, wo eben noch das ein oder andere Polster sitzt, welches mir weder gefällt, noch für schnelles Biken förderlich ist.
Muskelmasse will ich nicht verlieren.
Ich hab lieber 90kg und nen guten, ausgewogenen Body, als 80kg und ne etwas schneller RUndenzeit. Ich bin ja kein Profiradsportler ;-)

PS: Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich letztes Jahr vor meinem Geburtstag (also vor genau einem Jahr) 102kg hatte.
Macht also 7kg weniger, ohne Diät .
Stehter Tropfen hölt den Stein. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subba (23. März 2010)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @ subba:
> 
> heftige Leistung Glückwunsch!!!! Ich weiß zwar nicht, mit wieviel Kilos auf den Rippen du angefangen hast, aber die Leistung ist in jedem Fall beachtenswert.
> Dein Gewichtsverlust bedeutet pro Tag ein Kaloriendefizit von ca. 1600kcal.
> ...



@Renn Maus, Danke für die Blumen, aber das abnehmen war bitter nötig.  Bin immer noch im niedrigen dreistelligen Bereich, dieses Jahr will ich zweistellig werden. Was zu sagen ist, bin auch 1,90 groß. Die Kehrseite ist wenn man von extremem Übergewicht kommt wie ich , daß einem viel Haut überbleibt....
Man wird sehen in ein oder zwei jahren ob ich bzw. Wir beide es durchgehalten haben.


----------



## LF-X (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab den Thread gerade durch Zufall entdeckt (War unter "Neue Beiträge" weit oben).

Das scheint ja hier der inoffizielle Sammelthread zum Thema Abnehmen zu sein.
Und das Ganze noch mit Langzeitdokumentation.


Ich hoffe ich kann hier einige Leute mit meiner Abnehmhistorie animieren durchzuhalten.

Letztes Jahr im Juni hatte ich mit 2 Freunden beschloßen abzunehmen. Wir waren zusammen einkaufen und etwas frustiert, dass wir Kleidung ständig in größeren Größen kaufen müssen.

Mein Status damals (LOL - Ist grad mal nen Jahr her.): 1,85m bei 106kg. Plautze, ITler, kein Sport.

Das war 10 Jahre vorher anders! 76kg und regelmäßg Sport (MTB CC).

Ab den Phasen Führerschein, eigenem Auto, Ausbildung und erster richtiger Job, wurde jeglich Form von Sport eingestellt. Die Ernährung wurde stetig in Richtung McD und Pizza optimiert. Gerne auch in Kombination an einem Tag. Portionsgrößen auch stetig wachsend. Essen bis es weh tut um sich gut zu fühlen. Ergebnis der Sünderei: 30kg Gewichtszunahme in 10 Jahren.

Also wurde beim Einkaufen (bzw. bei einer Stärkung bei McD) beschlossen: Ab morgen fangen wir mit Sport an.

Alles klar! Treffen wir uns zum Radfahren. In der Stadt ging schon leichtes Gezeter los. Es fielen Kommentare: "Aber nur, wenn Du uns abholst".

Kein Thema. Ich um 12 in kurzer Hose auf dem Weg von Bergheim nach Köln. Ger Lattitude wusste ich auch schön, wo die faulen Sportflüchtige sich rumtrieben.
Als ich sie getroffen hatte, gigen die Ausreden weiter. Das Rad wäre noch in der Garage der Eltern. Sie würden das heute nich schaffen, es abzuholen. Aber bestimmit morgen. 

Laufen ja schon mal spitze die Vorsätze für den Abspeckplan.

Ich hab dann angefangen ein paar mal in der Woche Abends nach der Arbeit 2-3mal pro Woche radzufahren. Alles noch relativ unkontrolliert. 

Tägliches Wiegen zeigte kleine Veränderungen nach unten --> Das war dann der Punkte, ab dem der Ehrgeiz geweckt wurde.

Anfangs wurde versucht jeden 2. Abend zu fahren. Da verliert man schnell die Lust zu. Ich brauchte erreichbare Ziele und Unterstützung. Ich hatte mir in den ersten Wochen irgendwie keine Gesetzt. 
Bin lustig drauf losgefahren. Immer so 20km.

Als erstes kam ein Gewichtsziel: 20kg bis nächsten Sommer. Problem war am Anfang, dass das radeln "einfach so" ziemlich langweilig war.

Ich hab dann angefangen in unserer Gemeinde alle Orte abzufahren. Auf jeder Ausfahrt einen Ort als Ziel. Streckenlängen immer so um 20km. Mal 15km, mal 25km.

Zusätzlich fahre ich mit Musik - Ohne den Player geht gar nichts. Musik heizt mich schon gut an.

In den ersten Kilometern  muss man leider feststellen, dass man die letzten Jahre ordentlich abgebaut hatte.
Der hintern tat locker die ersten 150km weh. Die Durschnittgeschwindigkeit lag bei 17km/h (Der Tacho misst nur bei Bewegung).

Zusätzlich zu den Wegzielen habe ich mir nach dem ersten Monat ein Geschwindigkeitsziel gesetzt. Mindestens 20km/h sollte auf dem Tacho stehen. Besser etwas mehr, 
damit am Ende auch der Durchschnittswert über 20 lag.


Das man auf einmal viel Sport treibt, bekommen im Freundeskreis natürlich fast alle mit. Vor allem, 
wenn man anfängt die Kneipen- und Biergartenbesuche mit dem Fahrrad anzusteuern.

"Ach, Du fährst mal wieder Fahrrad". Was dann darauf bezogen wurde, dass man mich vor 10-15 Jahren immer mit dem Rad unterm Hintern anreisen sah - Egal wo.

Angst hatte ich zuerst vor den Sportskanonen. Lass uns eine Tour machen. Das sind Anfangs echt Höllentouren gewesen. 

Nach den ersten 6 Wochen stetig gestigertem Training sind 60km Touren noch immer keine Leichtigkeit gewesen.
20-25kg Gewichts- und einen erheblichen Trainingsvorteil der Mitfahrer machen die Sache dann auch nicht leichter.

Das Gewicht lag da aber schon bei ca. 100kg. Pro Woche vorlor ich bei 4-5mal fahren pro Woche einen kg Körpergewicht.

Nach 2 1/2 Monaten war ich dann 10kg leichter. Der Respekt, den einen Freunde, Familie und Kollegen zollen ist für micht Balsam auf der Seele gewesen. 
Die Schunderei hat also Doch positive Effekte. Man selbst sieht das nicht unbedinkt immer so.

Jeder, der einen länger nicht gesehen hat, fragt natürlich, wie man das Gemacht hätte. Ob man Diat mache. Eigentlich nicht. 
Als der sport angefangen wurde, wurde lediglich McD oder BK durch Brötchen mit Butter und Salami oder Käse ersetzt.

Aber die stetige Frage nach einer konkret wargenommen Ernährungsumstellung weckte den Gedanken sich mit dem Thema genauer zu beschäftigen.
Was mich interessierte war die Gewichtsabnahme mathematisch Berechnen zu können. Zu genau wollte ich das nicht haben. 
Nur wieviel kcal muss man verbrennen um ein kg Körperfett loszuwerden? Wieviel kcal hat eigentlich der Kram genau, den ich in mich reinstopfe.

Das führte dann dazu, dass ich meine kcal-Ration für einen Tag auf 1800kcal festgelegt habe (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Ich bin ITler. Steh auf, geh zum Auto, fahr zur Arbeit, geh zum Aufzug, Sitze vor meinem PC, fahre mit dem Aufzug runter, fahre nach Hause.
Viel Energie geht an einem normalem Tag also nicht durch Bewegung verloren 
Mittlerweile bin ich ein fieser Kalorien-Zähler.

St. Martin war ich bei 17kg Gewichtsreduktion. Weihnachten bei 20kg. Die wurden auch bis Januar so beibehalten 

Der Herbst und Winter brachten Interessante Ergebnisse zu Tage:

- Licht muss deutlich besser werden.
Anfangs war ich mit einer Cateye LED Funzel und einer Sigma Rückleuchte unterwegs.
Das wurde dann durch eine zweite LED funzel erweitert. Da das aber auch nicht wirklich Lange besserung brachte (je später das Jahr, desto dunkler die Touren), 
wurde eine Sigma Karma angeschaft. Das reicht mir im Moment. Die Ansprüche an die Ausrüstung steigen aber leider auch stetig.

- Kleidung muss windfester, Regenfest und Wärmer werden. 
Hab mittlerweile Tonnenweise Funktionskleidung, die einen durch Herbst und Winter bringen.
Im Sommer ging noch alles mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt. Anfangs kammen Langamshirts. Dann Hosen und Regenhosen + Regenjacke. Handschuhe. Mütze.
Schuhe werde ich mir diesen Winter neu kaufen. Mein Shimano Mesh-Trekkingshuh ist echt übelst schlecht isoliert. Ist halt für den Sommer ausgelegt.
Mit 2 paar Socken ging es aber ganz gut.

- Erkältungen und kleinere Infekte gehen drastisch auf die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit.
Das ging bei mir soweit, dass bis kurz vorm Kreislaufkollaps trainiert habe.
Wenn einem schwarz vorm Auge wird, weckt das gemischte Gefühle.
Man steckt da in einem Konflikt. Die mittlerweile ausgeprägt vorhandene Sportsucht und der Wahn weiter abzunehmen konkurrieren mit der Gesundheit ud dem Verstand.
Sich zu Zwingen mal 2 Wochen Pause zu machen war nicht einfach. Die Angst wieder zuzunehmen macht einen unruhig. 
Erst als ich echte Beinträchtigungen während eines Tages feststellen konnte und mehrere Tage hintereinander Fieber und Pulsunregelmäßigkeiten festzustellen waren, 
wurde von mir selbst Ruhe verschrieben. Es entickelte sich dann eine kleine Schwelle, wieder die volle Leistung abzurufen.
Das war aber kein Grund sich nicht zu Weihnachten Ersatzteile und nen neuen Tacho zu wünschen.
So richtig Spaß hat die Winteraktion aber nicht gemacht.

- Nach Dunkelheit kommt Sonnenschein 
Im Frühjahr kamen die ersten Tage mit deutlichen Plusgraden - Radfahren fängt an wieder Spaß zu machen!
Nicht, dass es keinen Spaß macht bei -15°C im ski-Outfit sich auf die Fresse zu legen, wenn man nen Eisplatte übersehen hatte.
Ich scheine aber bei hohen Temperaturen deutlich weniger zu leiden, als unter niedrigen Temperaturen.
Das Ziel der 85kg war praktisch schon erreicht. Ich habe mir ein neues gesetzt. BMI 23. Das wären dann 79kg bei mir.

Im April war ich dann bei 23kg Gewichtsreduktion. Also 83kg. Viele Leute raten einem dann, die Reduktionsorgie einzustellen.
Ziel ist noch nicht erreicht - Also ignorieren und aufklären, was das Ziel sei. Das hilft allen beteiligten sich zu beruhigen.

Motivationsschübe gab es im Frühling. In einen Hardware-Forum schrieb ich schon etwas länger im MTB-Thread mit.
Die Gruppe der Poster wollte sich im Mai zu einem wochenende im Harz treffen.

Ich hatte zugesagt. Oh je! 3-Tage in den Bergen. Ich fahr normalerweise nur auf geraden Strecken. Zwar mittlerweile mit nen Schnitt > 25km/h statt den 17 anfangs.
Aber ob meine Kondition für Berge reichen sollte, konnte ich nicht wikrlich einschätzen. Ich hab dann vorsichtshalber meine Touren um 200hm pro Tour hochgesetzt,
um wengistens ein wenig vorbereitet zu sein. Ich war mir da echt nicht sicher, ob 10 Monate Training ausreichen. Im Sommer durfte ich zwar bereits feststellen,
dass die meisten Räder, die man so sah sich deutlich langsamer als man selbst bewegten. Auch in Gruppen ordentlicher oberes Mittelfeld (Aber die Gruppen traffen sich auch nicht mal ben im Harz).
Die eigene Leistung einzuschätzen ist echt nicht einfach.

Die Touren im Harz waren jeweils 50-60km bei ca. 1200hm. Problemlos mit meiner 10 Montate Treiningskondition zu bewältigen. Gruppenstärke recht ausgewogen. Befinde mich weit oben.

Es ist jetzt Juli - Ich bin bei 26kg Gewichtsreduktion. 

Meine Beine sehen sehr schlank und sportlich aus. 
Der Gesamteindruck des Körpers ist sehr viel sportlicher geworden. 
Gesicht wirkt jünger. 
Allgemeinbefinden top!
Die Plautze ist praktisch nicht mehr existent. 


Der letzte kilo wird auch noch bis spätestens Ausgust entfernt. 


Hoffe, dass das jemanden motiviert.


----------



## atlas (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Alex

Ich hab bis zum letzten Sonntag geglaubt,dich gäbe es gar nicht mehr. 
Doch beim Erbeskopfmarathon sah ich dich.Das mit den Beinen stimmt,sehen schlank und sportlich aus.Und den "Restproviant" vor der unteren Wirbelsäule kriegst du auch noch weg. 

Warum hast du es nicht ins Ziel geschafft,Kreislauf oder techn.Defekt  ?


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Renn Maus (14. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Du zeigst an einem positiven Beispiel, wie das anpacken von nur zwei Stellschrauben zu einem völlig neuen Leben führen.
Ich halt dir die Daumen, dass du auch dauerhaft dein neues wohlfühlgewicht halten wirst.
Ich werde erst Anfang Oktober mit einem neuen Gewichtsupdate überraschen.

Aber vorab ein kleiner Bildervergleich zwischen Herbst 2008






und Sommer 2010:






Seit dem Erbeskopmarathon letzten Sonntag liege ich mit AC-Gelenksprengung der Stufe Tossy-2 zu Hause. Hab abe schon mein Training umgstrickt auf Ergometer, Krafttraining für die Beine und Walking ohne Armeinsatz.
Leider nicht optimal, aber besser als nix.

Beim SKS-Cup liege ich nach fünf Rennen im Gesamtklassement auf Rang fünf.

Wer wirklich sein Leben gesünder gestalten will, dem lege ich übrigens das Buch: The Body Fat Solution, Tom Venuto nahe.
Sehr sehr gut geschrieben, wirklich gute Tipps und umfassend informierend.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (14. Juli 2010)

@atlas: nee, lief super!!!! Bin aber gestürzt und musste ins Krankenhaus, nacdem ich die Spitze des Erbeskops schon fast erreicht hatte und im kleinen Downhill plötzlich abgeflogen bin.
Hatte das volle Programm mit Notarzt und Krankenwagen.....
Wo hast du mich gesehen?
Hättst mich doch ansprechen können! Hätt mich gefreut.


----------



## atlas (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Alex

Tut mir leid mit deiner Verletzung-gute Genesung.Ich hätte dir an der Anmeldung die Hand auf die Schulter legen können.
Bei mir lief es wieder Erwarten super.Habe mich trotz eines Infektes zum Start endschlossen und mich um 14 min, im Vergleich zum letzten "Trockenrennen", verbessert.St.Wendel kann kommen.

Ich hoffe du bist bald wieder aufm Damm.

muß jetzt auf Nachtschicht

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Gute Besserung Alex! Und Hut ab! Siehst gut aus. Der Bildvergleich... Bemerkenswert.  

Ich habe auch eine Buchempfehlung: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Racing-Weight-Lean-Peak-Performance/dp/1934030511/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1279173747&sr=8-1"]Racing Weight[/ame]. Ich fand´s sehr aufschlussreich und hatte damit meine "dank" Medikamenten draufgepackten sieben Kilo ruckzuck wieder unten - allerdings erst, nachdem die Medikamente abgesetzt waren. Vorher ging gar nichts. Sch... Nebenwirkung!


----------



## LF-X (15. Juli 2010)

Hab mir mal die Kurzbeschreibung von "Racing Weight" durchgelesen.

"Losing those last few pounds can seem impossible" - Das kenne ich sehr gut. Anfangs habe ich fast 1kg pro Woche verloren. Wenn ich heute noch 1kg pro Monat schaffe bin ich schon stolz auf mich.

Die anderen 2, die letztes JAhr mit mir abnehmen wollten, haben übrigens ihr Übergewicht gehalten, bzw. noch 8kg zu genommen. Von nichts, kommt nichts, scheint sich also zu bestätigen.

Abnehmen hat übrigens auch einige negative Aspekte. Ich kann kein einziges Kleidungsteil, das ein Jahr alt ist anziehen 

Respekt für den Bildvergleich. Ich kann ja auch mal einen posten.


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gina,

danke für den Buchtipp und die Blumen . Hab ich mirgrade bestellt, da ich grad Toms Buch auch durch habe und ich zur Zeit viel, viel Zeit zum lesen habe......
Wie gehts dir denn? Ich war grad mal au deiner Seite. Feeride,.... tz tz tz 
Ich drück dir wegen der Bestrahlung jedenfalls alle Daumen (links gerne auch den ganzen Tag...).

Hallo LF-X,

vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Mit den Klamoten seh ich eher positiv.
Denn dann kann man modisch immer auf der Höhe der Zeit sein.

Grüße euch beiden,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

LF-X schrieb:


> "Losing those last few pounds can seem impossible" - Das kenne ich sehr gut. Anfangs habe ich fast 1kg pro Woche verloren. Wenn ich heute noch 1kg pro Monat schaffe bin ich schon stolz auf mich.



Stimmt: Mir "fehlen" auch noch ein, höchstens zwei Kilo (je nach Tagesform) zu meinem früheren Wettkampfgewicht. Aber diese Pfunde, so wenig es auch sind, bleiben mir treu!


----------



## LF-X (15. Juli 2010)

und halten Dich doch bestimmt auch motiviert weiter zu machen


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

LF-X schrieb:


> und halten Dich doch bestimmt auch motiviert weiter zu machen



 :kotz:    Ja.


----------



## bladerunner (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Alex,
gute Besserung und einen guten Einstieg beim nächsten Race.

@Atlas schöne Grüße, wir parkten in Daun 2009 ziemlich nebeneinander, auch ich bin begeistert vom Erbeskopf, es war zwar anstrengend, erster 65er aber alles in allem super klasse, ich werde ihn im Kalender 2011 wieder notieren. 
Mein nächster ist 08.08.10 Sigma Neustadt a.d.W. freu.


sportliche Grüße
Udo


----------



## atlas (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo

8.8.2010 ist bei mir auch "Renntag",aber in St.Wendel zu Marathon-WM.Werde dort den Halbmarathon fahren und versuche unter 2h 30min zu bleiben.
Daun lasse ich dieses Jahr aus,da bin ich in Kärnten.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## pongi (18. Juli 2010)

Um was geht es denn in dem Buch?
Kannst du ein paar Sätze dazu schreiben wie es aufgebaut ist udn welche Themen es behandelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenMamba (11. Dezember 2010)

hey alex
wollte mich nochmal bei dir bedanken!!!
echt nice wieviel zeit du dir in deinem recht engen zeit/trainingsplan nimmst um mich so ins biken zu geleiten >>> DANKE !!!
hoffe das sich das wetter schnell wieder bessert kann kaum die nächste ausfahrt bzw trainingslektion erwarten 

ah fabian und ich holen unsere neuen bikes kommenden freitag ab *freu freu*


----------



## Renn Maus (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Blumen.
Ja mache ich doch gerne.
Wenn ich sehe, dass du daran Spaß hast, dann nehm ich mir auch gerne die Zeit. Denn zu zweit macht Biken noch immer mehr SPaß als alleine....
Und hier im IBC kannst auch viel lesen.
Ansonsten keep on riding.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (27. November 2013)

Nach drei Jahren ohne Update, und exakt 10 Jahre nach dem eröffnen dieses Themas möchte ich allen Interessierten ein kleines Update zu mir, meinen Zielen und meiner aktuellen sportlichen Lebenssituation geben.

Vor nun zehn Jahren (ich war gerade 18 Jahre alt und mitten in der Ausbildung) habe ich dieses Thema gestartet, weil ich mich durch meine Lebensumstellung (von Schule auf Beruf) und der neuen Freiheit mit eigenem Auto etc... in einer echten "Krise" befand, in Sport keine Rolle und Essen nur als Genussmittel für mich interessant war.
Leider hat sich 2003 kein Erfolg eingestellt und bis 2008 nahm ich weitere 15kg zu, ohne dass ich Sport gemacht hätten.

Trotzdem waren die Jahre zwischen 2003 und 2008 für mich wichtig und legten den Grundstein für eine glückliche Zukunft.
Ich habe meinen Traumberuf gefunden, bin mit meiner heutigen Frau zusammen gekommen und mit Ihr auch in die erste eigene Wohnung gezogen und ich konnte einige neue, wirklich wichtige Freundschaften schließen, die mich bis heute begleiten. 

Doch 2008 kam die Wende, mitterweile war ich in meinem Job glücklich, ich hatte mich an den Berufsalltag gewöhnt und in mir wuchs der Wunsch nach Bewegung und auch das Verlangen etwas von meinen mittlerweile über 113kg zu verlieren.
Erinnerungen an lange Touren, spannende Rennen und gemeinsame Bewegung mit Freundin in der Natur wurden wach, sodass ich langsam mit Laufen und Rennradfahren wieder anfing und auch kurze Zeit später ein MTB wieder bei mir zu Hause einzug hielt. 
Schnell purzelten die Pfunde, alte Sportfreunde wurden wieder angerufen und Trails die ich schon fast vergessen hatte konnte ich wieder genießen.
Ein einschneidendes Erlebnis war die erste Fahrt zur Arbeit mit dem Rennrad. Die Strecke mit 27km und 280Hm konnte ich in gut einer Stunde fahren und war damit nur 20min länger unterwegs als mit dem Auto.
Welch tolles Gefühl.
Auch die ersten MTB Rennen (kleiner CC-Rennen und Halbmarathons) steigerten die Lust am Sport.
Schnell war ich auf einem Gewicht von rund 90kg "abgemagert" 

Im Winter 2010/2011 gönnte ich mir dann einen Traum, der seit 10 Jahren in meinem Kopf schwirrte: Ein Cannondal CC-Race Bike mit Lefty.
Welch ein tolles Gefühl, als ich die Rennmaschiene bei uns zu Hause im Wohnzimmer aufbauen konnte.
Die Motivation und mein Entusiasmus kannten keine Grenzen, ich fuhr wieder regelmäßig mit unserem Biketreff, bin wieder in meinen alten Radverein eingetreten und habe eine Einsteigertruppe gegründet, damit ich meinen Sport auch an interessierte Neulinge weitergeben kann.
Bei Rennen wagte ich mich nun schon an Marathons in den Ardennen, auf 130km Strandrennen, Crossläufe, Langstreckenschwimmen, 6Std. MTB Rennen und 24Std Rennen im 4er Team....
Ihr seht, sportlich waren die Jahre 2010 bis 2012 sehr erfolgreich und meine Passion stärker denn je.

2013 ist mein Spaß am Sport und meine Hingabe für das Biken ungebrochen.
Ausserdem habe ich das Trail Running als perfekten Ausgleich gefunden, lief diesen Herbst meinen ersten Marathon und konnte mich für ein Etappenrennen 2014 melden.
Aber dieses Jahr hatte noch vieles mehr zu bieten:
Ich habe meine Traumfreu geheiratet, mit der ich bereits seit 2005 meine Zeit teilen darf, im Beruf konnte ich mich weiterentwickeln und ich habe mich als Tourguide selbstständig gemacht (Nebenberuflich).
Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr mein Gewicht nicht halten und haben nun gut 98kg drauf (seit den Flitterwochen im September).
Davon abgesehen fühle ich mich aber pudelwohl, meine Ausdauer ist besser denn je und durch Krafttraining ist auch mein Rumpf stabiler geworden.

*Mit diesem Update und der Zusammenfassung der letzten 71 Seiten möchte ich allen Unterstützern, Kritikern, alten und neuen Freunden und insbesondere meiner Frau danken.*
Ihr alle habt mich in den letzten 10 Jahren unterstützt und wachgerüttelt.
Ich bin zwar zur Zeit nicht auf dem niedrigsten Gewicht meines (noch immer jungen) Lebens, aber Fit, glücklich verheiratet, in einem tollen Beruf und ich kann etwas von meinem Sport weitergeben.
DANKE DAFÜR 

Hier noch ein Bild von mir beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg:


----------



## RaceJones (29. November 2013)

wow!


----------



## pollux8 (29. November 2013)

Hi Renn Maus .Tolle Beiträge von dir in deinen Thread.
Um dich richtig Fit zu halten,brauchts du ein mal im Jahr die 
frische Meeresbrise .Das reinigt die Luge und Kopf
Also,vielleicht sehen wir dich da mal wieder beim Beachbiken.
Derzandhaas


----------



## Renn Maus (30. November 2013)

Danke für die Blumen 
Seeluft tut auf jeden Fall gut und die Startnummer sehe ich auch jeden Morgen beim Zähneputzen.
Wie du weist liesen die äusseren Umstände das Rennen auch dieses Jahr wieder nicht zu.
Aber steht nachwievor auf meiner ToDo-Wunschliste


----------

